#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-17
<Mmike> Kak' je -1 sad opet?
<drj_cro> a od srijede snjeg :)
<Mmike> pozlatile ti se rijeci :0
<ivoks> back to reality
<ivoks> Mmike: stalak stoji i drzi telefon
<ivoks> to je sve sto sam trebao od njega :)
<Mmike> Ne klimata se, ne odlijepljuje se i to?
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi u jednom komadu :) nisi se unistio 
<ivoks> naravno da sam u jednom komadu
<Mmike> Jeste li gledali Alzir sinoc?
<Mmike> Njihov trener - isti ivoks :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa de, covjece, s tim tvitovima :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> mogao bi i tvitat kak ti je na wcu :)
<SilverSpace> oš sliku :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> Jel' tu neko iskusan Perldzija?
<drj_cro> Mmike: kuco ja dosta toga u perlu(al nisam bas neki pro) pa reci ak mogu pomoc
<Mmike> stripanje prvog znaka u stringu
<Mmike> substr($string, 1)
<Mmike> to ne radi
<Mmike> imam: my $mojString = "mario";
<Mmike> print substr($mojString, 1) <--- ispise "mario"
<Mmike> aahahahahaha
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ajmo izignorirati ovo sve fino :)
<Neuromanc> ajmo
<Neuromanc> kao da dosad nismo
<Neuromanc> ;)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> imam jedan mudriji
<Mmike> kad kazem: using IO:Socket;
<Mmike> kako da znam gdje se nalazi taj perl modul?
<Mmike> bez da na ruke prolazim /usr/share/perl, /usr/lib/perl i ine?
<ptlo> Mmike, perldoc IO:Socket ?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nemam perldoc
<drj_cro> mozes tako da pokrenes perl -d pa skriptu
<drj_cro> onda dobijes debug
<drj_cro> i tamo sa V dobijes sav env i koje si module ucitao i odakle
<Mmike>    'IO/Socket.pm' => '/usr/lib/perl/5.10/IO/Socket.pm'
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> drj_cro, care! :) thnx
<drj_cro> btw: chrome i smrzavanje masine na ubuntu-u rjeseno tako da maknes chrome iz paketa i instaliras sa googleovog sitea ver i sad sve radi
<Mmike> ja imam ovo u /etc/apt/soruces.list.d/google
<Mmike> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Mmike> pardon, ne /google nego /google-chrome
<drj_cro> i ja isto. al mi je ta ver smrzavala stroj
<jelly> More about...
<jelly> Cure Za Dopisivanje » / Laser Za Oko » / Sajam Za Bebe » / Licenca Za Brokera » / Alati Za Poljoprivredu »
<jelly> te reklame n Gmailu bi bile bitno bolje da se malo izmiješaju, npr: Licenca za bebe.  Cure za poljoprivredu!
<jelly> Laser za brokera...
<Mmike> Kako da provjerim dal' se neki proces vrti ili ne, u onelineru?
<Mmike> if [ `pidof -s proces` ] then echo 'yes'; else echo 'no'; fi
<Mmike> To radi, al' nisam siguran dal' je bullet proof
<ivoks> jelly: jel znas, ovak napamet, kak se racuna hreduuniqueid il kak se vec zove? :)
<jelly> @#$% custom ldap sheme, ne znam
<ivoks> zasto se netko toga sjetio, nije mi jasno
<jelly> jel se ne da revengineerati iz ostalih?
<ivoks> sto je falilo ime@domena
<ivoks> pa da se, al reko, mozda znas...
<ivoks> moram prokopati da vidim kako
<jelly> mozda nema neki poseban format
<jelly> cekdaseulogiram na neku ustanovu
<ivoks> hrEduPersonPersistentID
<ivoks> # trajna korisnicka oznaka
<ivoks> no shit
<ivoks> <desc>Vrijednost atributa je jedinstvena i trajna korisnička oznaka osobe u sustavu AAI@EduHr. Izvodi se, automatizmom uz primjenu hashing postupka, od vrijednosti atributa hrEduPersonUniqueID te datuma i vremena kreiranja elektroničkog identiteta. Vrijednost ovoga atributa ne može se naknadno mijenjati.</desc>
<ivoks>                     push(@$ent_attrs, { 'att' => 'hrEduPersonPersistentID','val' => [md5_hex($uid . '@' . $domain.time)] });
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> jelly: ^
<jelly> ujebaga, md5 bez salta, mnogo komplikovano
<jelly> hm, kad je to uvedeno?  Meni slapcat još uvijek veli npr. hrEduPersonUniqueID: jelly@adu.hr
<ivoks> prije nove
<ivoks> godine
<jelly> a, cek,Persistent
<ivoks>                     push(@$ent_attrs, { 'att' => 'hrEduPersonPersistentID','val' => [md5_hex($uid . '@' . $domain.time)] });
<ivoks> fak, sorry
<ivoks> hrEduPersonPersistentID
<jelly> a koji mu je domain.time?
<ivoks> pitaj boga
<jelly> er, $domain.time (koji je to jezik uopce, lici na perl ali...)
<ivoks> perl je
<jelly> koja je to datoteka ;-)
<ivoks> /usr/lib/aosi/AOSI.pm
<jelly> hm, to je onda valjda Icin migration-aai generirao
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> ja ga nemam
<jelly> kak si onda presao na novu shemu (ak opce jesi ;-)
<ivoks> ma jesam, vise se ni ne sjecam
<jelly>                         $entry->add ( 
<jelly>                                                         'hrEduPersonPersistentID' => md5_hex($entry->get_value('hrEduPersonUniqueID') . "." . time),
<jelly>                                                         'hrEduPersonOIB' => find_oib($entry->get_value('hrEduPersonUniqueNumber',asref => 1)),
<ivoks> jer sam sve bacio u virtualku
<ivoks> mislim da sam prvo napravio migraciju
<ivoks> pa dumpao
<ivoks> dignuo virtualku i slapcatao
<jelly> znaci uzme hEPUID, doda ".".time() kao salt, i opali md5sum
<ivoks> hm da
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> pih
<jelly> a jeboga ja, to je $domain, pa . pa onda time() 
<ivoks> ne mogu ga reproducirati u pythonu
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> sva sreca pa je indentacija konzistentna, ne do vrag da pise $uid . '@' . $domain . time()
<ivoks> ako mi je time() 20090907053936Z
<ivoks> ja sa svojim uidom i tim timeom ne dobijem isti hex
<jelly> koristi scalar time()
<jelly> perl -e 'print scalar time' -> 1295274070 (ie. unix epoch time)
<ivoks> ma nije valjda
<jelly> . ce implicitno povuci scalar value od funkcije time() ak ista moze dati scalar (a moze)
<jelly> znaci date -d 20090907053936Z +%s ili nesto
<jelly> i onda, ak si koristio migration-aai, na UniqueID se doda "." i sekunde, a ako si koristio AOSI, dodaju se samo sekunde bez znaka "."
<ptlo> man, kako mi je drago sto ne moram dirati perl
<jelly> srecom pa su konzistentni
<ivoks> pa cek
<ivoks> onda je mogu generirati te haseve kako god hocu :)
<jelly> yep.
<ivoks> bitno je da se ne ponavljaju
<jelly> igzaktli
<jelly> svima 1234567890abcdef
<ivoks> time.time()
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> a zasto ne uzmes njihove skripte i provrtis migraciju, pa ak prodje prodje
<ivoks> ma imam svoj interface za unos korisnika
<jelly> aha, moras reimplementirati
<ivoks> tak je
<jelly> jel gosa ili nesto skroy custom
<ivoks> skroz custom... u pythonu
<jelly> pfft
<ivoks> koristim ldap za mail
<ivoks> a pola korisnika je u mysqlu
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> pa onda to sucelje provjerava postoji li taj mail vec u sqlu i ldapu
<ivoks> generira novi ako postoji itd...
<jelly> ne jedan, nego _dva_ legacyja!
<ivoks> nda
<jelly> Perl je super ak imaš recimo Perl Best Practices pri ruci da znaš šta _ne treba_ raditi
<ivoks> OBJECT_CLASS_VIOLATION: {'info': "object class 'hrEduPerson' requires attribute 'hrEduPersonOIB'", 'desc': 'Object class violation'}
<ivoks> joj, carnetu
<ivoks> stranci nemaju OIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jelly> lolzorz
<jelly> 00000000011, 00000000029, itd (checksum je izmisljen)
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> kak nisu predvidjeli da na sveucilistu ima ljudi koji nisu drzavljani RH
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> bok
<ivoks> cuj ti ovaj Medvescak
<ivoks> kako ekipa kuzi marketing...
<ivoks> kupis dva smrznuta ledo proizvoda u konzumu i ulazis u nagradnu igru :)
<ivoks> za godisnju kartu
<Mmike> jel' gleda netko rukomet?
<ivoks> 10:1 bilo prije 30 sekundi
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> jel' se isplati opce gledati? :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ne gledam
<ivoks> vozim se po italiji
<ivoks> i dolazim do trajketa
<ivoks> i taman zelim zgasiti auto i otici po kartu
<ivoks> kad mi ova navigacija kaze 'Immediately take the ferry'
<ivoks> Mmike: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs782.ash1/167279_10150090125444090_576244089_5829684_1544851_n.jpg
<ivoks> evo kak taj drzac zgledi
<ivoks> 22:9
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/s-t-mobilea-tisuce-kuna-prebacili-na-svoj-tomato-broj-/918444/
<budz0r> ivoks: koja ti je to navigacija?
<ivoks> Aura
<budz0r> a, kewl
<ivoks> Steve Jobs se povukao
<ivoks> cini se da ipak nije dobro :/
<ivoks> apple pao za 10%
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes da hoce drzat i legend?
<ivoks> kaj ja znam
<ivoks> ovaj je ono, prilagodljiv
<ivoks> za ovu australiju samo srbi igraju :)
<Mmike> i bas im ne ide
<ivoks> pa australci su amateri
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> nisu to profesionalni igraci
<ivoks> 42:15
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ruzan ti je telefon :)
<ivoks> Immediately take the ferry!
<ivoks> ruzna je ova bijela guma, da
<ivoks> nisu imali nis drugo
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> gdje wordpress drzi svoje usere
<Mmike> u wp_users, right?
<SilverSpace> http://www.davidairey.com/images/art/red-bull-plane.jpg
<dru||d> malo zagrijalo u Rijeci
<dru||d> 98 stupnjeva :D
<dru||d> koji je ovo k s ubuntu i temperaturom? :))
<dru||d> jel se to neko igrao s prevodom ili?
<hbogner> da nisi stavio °F
<hbogner> umjesto °C
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-18
<drj_cro> pitanje: dal ko kodira u qt-u il gambasu? zanima me koj bolje i stabilinije radi?
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, ja sam radio malo u gambasu
<MmikeMRMA> ok je za knjigovodstvene i slicne aplikacije, mozes jako brzo napraviti proizvod
<MmikeMRMA> jedini je bed sto radi samo na linuxu
<MmikeMRMA> po meni je puno bolje uzeti pitona i qt (ili gtk?)
<MmikeMRMA> je malo 'teze', al' dugorocno isplativije
<drj_cro> Mmike: thnx, morat cu qt-at :)
<Mmike> zasto ne gtkjat?
<drj_cro> pa qt jedino zato sto ga mogu portat linuh/win
<drj_cro> makar koliko sam se juce/danas igrao sa gambasom/qt u gambasu bi ovo sto trebam napravit napravio puunno brze :)
<Mmike> Da, gambas slijedi visualbasic briju, nema potrebe za hrpom 'gluposti' na koje te qt/gtk tjeraju.
<Mmike> Al' radi samo na linuxu. CMDline stuff radi (teoretski) i pod cygwinom, doduse, al' to nije ono sto hoces, brijem :)
<Mmike> A, zakaj ne GTK? I to mosh portati na windoze?
<drj_cro> qt mi radi i na mobu :)
<drj_cro> a kad vec idem ucit ispocetka onda da bar radi na svemu
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> jest :)
<Mmike> ima smisla :)
<Mmike> Neznam, ja kad sam se bavio time (2+ godine), onda mi se jako svidio glade
<Mmike> a nisam nasao nista slicno za qt
<Mmike> pa sam valjda zato bio sav u pygtku i inome
<Mmike> iako, mono isto nije los izbor
<Mmike> doduse, neznam u kojoj je to fazi sad
<Mmike> a zasto ne webapp?
<drj_cro> ma to moram za sestricnu kasu prekucat (napravio je prije jedno 10-12g u vb-u) da prede sa win na linux
<drj_cro> jel me udavi sa svako 2-3mjeseca da joj dodem cistit masinu od vir/trojana i inih cuda
<Mmike> a, lemonpos ti ne pase?
<drj_cro> kak radi taj lemonpos?
<Mmike> pa onak
<Mmike> radi :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> samo vidi dal' ti pase, tj, dal' ga mozes iskoristiti
<Mmike> a kaj sestricna ima? 
<Mmike> da joj treba kasa?
<drj_cro> restoran
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> neznam bas dal' ce lemonpos ic
<Mmike> njoj trebaju normativi i ine gluposti
<drj_cro> ma da. cuda neka
<Mmike> ja radim sad frendu bas za birtiju 
<drj_cro> eto cemo udruzit snage 
<Mmike> s time da je to webap
<drj_cro> u cem radis?
<Mmike> django
<Mmike> i postgres ispod
<Mmike> i svadjam se sa ORMom djangovim stalno ;)
<Mmike> al' dobro, slozili smo se nekako :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> gambas je ok za takve stvari
<drj_cro> moram priznat da ga nisam nikad probao
<Mmike> fakat mosh cas posla napraviti sve
<Mmike> jedino, velim, vezan si za gambas koji se vrti samo i jedino na linuxu
<Mmike> nekad je to ok, cesto nije :)
<drj_cro> kak to da si odlucio radit kasu za birtiju u webapp-u
<Mmike> Pa lakse ju je prodati dalje :)
<Mmike> frend (drugi) ima birtiju, pa isto to hoce, jos veli da ce touch-display nakeljiti gore
<SilverSpace> dan
<drj_cro> dan
<ptlo> Mmike, zasto radis app za birtiju kad ih vec postoji puno?
<ptlo> specificni zahtjevi, ili ove koje postoje ne valjaju bas za hr trziste?
<Mmike> ptlo, pa, zato sto ce mi se platiti. Imas za preporuku neku koja je ok?
<ptlo> nisam nit mislio da za kikiriki :)
<ptlo> nemam, samo pitam
<ptlo> znatizelje radi
<ptlo> nisam reko da to ne radis
<ptlo> nego me zanima
<Mmike> pa ja nisam nasao nest mudro
<Mmike> ima allaround rjesenja
<Mmike> vlasnickih
<Mmike> ako rade pod linuxom onda su u javi
<Mmike> cak bi bilo zgodno ncurses stvar napraviti
<Mmike> al' otom potom
<ptlo> i tvoje ce biti vlasnicko
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ptlo, dobra brija, ovo sa gitom i deploymentom
<ptlo> thx
<ptlo> vjerojatno se jos da razraditi, ali zasad ovo je puno bolje nego nista
<Mmike> ja sam slicno nesto radio
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> meni je ant puno pomagao
<ptlo> uh, procitao sam apt
<Mmike> krajnja je ideja bila napraviti .deb sa novom verzijom aplikacije
<ptlo> i razmisljao "kaj si pakirao svaki release u dpkg i onda ga aptitudeom??"
<Mmike> i da, pustiti apt da odradi posao :) :)
<ptlo> aha :)
<ptlo> jao ne
<ptlo> dpkg je overkill za takve stvari :)
<Mmike> a da, kad imas 5+ instalacija, isplati se
<ptlo> osim ako radis release 10tak puta godisnje
<ptlo> pa ovisi kakav je app
<Mmike> jeps, radis bar jedan release mjesecno, na 5+ instalacija
<ptlo> ako pricamo o web aplikaciji sa jednim deploymkentom
<Mmike> eh... tako svaka krene :) a onda ju gazda proda tu i tu i tu i tu :) 
<ptlo> web aplikaciji sa puno instalacija
<ptlo> ili desktop app?
<Mmike> webapp
<Mmike> tomcatusha
<ptlo> aha
<ivoks> uupdate
<Mmike> ne vidim smisao twittera, jls
<Mmike> jos
<ptlo> ej, pratis 10 ljudi
<ptlo> podebljaj to malo
<ptlo> nadji zanimljive ljude sa zanimljivim stvarima o kojima tweetaju
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> moram SilverSpacea obuzati
<Mmike> 90% tvitova su njegovi ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes jes
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ih imas vise bilo bi ti zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> danci ti ne dozvoljavaju da imas bilo koga da ti hosta .dk domene
<Mmike> mora biti approved-by danski carnet
<Mmike> naravno, approvati se moze bilo koji, al' kosta masnu paru :)
<SilverSpace> koliko para
<Mmike> pojma
<ivoks> ja cu isto silvera maknuti s tvitera
<ivoks> njega i gpeuca
<ivoks> ta dvojica u zivotu ocito nis ne rade nego samo tvitaju :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> demon!
<ivoks> skupa s onim popayem
<Mmike> njega nemam jos :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> :) ima irc smisla, jebemu rizu! :)
<Mmike> kako chrome iritira sa autosuggestom u addressbaru
<ptlo> jelda
<ptlo> + sto ne zna niti search historya napraviti kak se spada
<ptlo> Mmike, nisam znao da si se ti automatikom bavio :)
<Mmike> samo industrijskom ;)
<Mmike> nisam, naravno
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> preusmjerio sam si broj iz ureda na mobitel
<ivoks> i sad mi netko pokusava poslati faks
<ivoks> argh
<ivoks> AKCIJA: Kako skinuti vinjete?
<ivoks> Vratili ste se sa skijanja, odložili skije, garderobu i uspomene, a ostale Vam na autu vinjete! Možda ste ih probali skinuti ili su Vam samo išle na živce?!? Imamo rješenje za taj problem! Naručite TESA sprej za uklanjanje ljepila pomoću kojeg ćete bilo koju naljepnicu ukloniti brzo i bez tragova. Kupovinom spreja do 15.02.11. na poklon ćete dobiti i praktičnu strugalicu koja će Vam u tome pomoći.
<ivoks> kak su me pogodili :)
<SilverSpace> sprej više manje ali strugalica ce ti sigurno pomoci :)
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> ja imam svoju jos od pred 2 godine
<Mmike> ne ide dolje
<Mmike> ovu novu sam jedva zalijepio
<Mmike> p aje sama otpala :0
<ptlo> topla voda & stuf f?
<Mmike> ptlo, ne ide za tu slovensku
<ptlo> tbh imam i ja jos komade slovenske po svojoj
<ptlo> i austrijske
<ptlo> od prosle godine :)
<ptlo> ali nisam nit pokusavao vodom & pomagalima
<Mmike> kako MRZIM kad mi netko objasnjava sto treba napraviti
<Mmike> i onda umjesto da mi kaze TO 
<Mmike> prvo prica o svemu naokolo
<Mmike> i tek na kraju kaze bit
<Mmike> 'znas onaj apc'
<Mmike> 'znas kad smo micali/mijenjali jer nsam nije raidlo prije nego smo ovo kad smo ono
<Mmike> se sjecas?
<Mmike> pa nam je onda ovo ono
<Mmike> ...
<Mmike> umjesto da kaze 'ugasi apc'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<hbogner> savile se sekvoje
<hbogner> nisam ih zalio par dana
<hbogner> kako tvoje cvijece
<Mmike> ihfove stranice
<Mmike> najgore ikad
<Mmike> stranice od svjetskog prvenstva, druge najgore ikad
<ivoks> ihf.info?
<ivoks> haha, treba mi silverlight
<ivoks> mos mislit
<Mmike> hocu vidjeti kad hrvatska opet igra
<Mmike> i ne mogu :)
<ivoks> kak ne?
<ivoks> Serbia 0:0 Croatia   18:00
<ivoks> na pocetnoj stranici ihf.com
<ivoks> Match Results
<hbogner> je to su jucer na tv komentirali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas app za rukometno
<Mmike> hbogner, koje?
<Mmike> ivoks, di to vidis?
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<hbogner> ma njihov web i info podrsku
<ivoks> zasto je nas rukometni savez losije rangiran od poljskog, ceskog, madjarskog, srpskog...?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebiga zaljevaj to  :))
<ivoks> pa non stop smo medju prvih 4
<Mmike> http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/
<ivoks> cak je i rumunjski rukometni savez bolji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gle nonstop smo u vrhu a nemamo par sudaca 
<SilverSpace> mlad smo savez
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> juniori nose vise bodova nego seniori :D :D :D
<ivoks> http://ihf.info/TheGame/RankingTable/tabid/98/Default.aspx?month=7&year=2010&teamCatID=2
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> nikako
<ivoks> kad su slovaci ista napravili u rukometu?
<ivoks> ahhhhhh
<ivoks> to je all times
<ivoks> to objasnjava srbiju; oni su slijednici juge
<ivoks> hahaha a gle nijemce
<ivoks> njima su pribrojili obje njemacke :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<zlo^> kako u vim-u promijeniti charset sa utf+8 na windows-1250 ???
<SilverSpace> google vim charset :)
<zlo^> e da je bar to sam tak uvijek :D
<ivoks> ne mozes mijenjati charset u programu
<ivoks> vec u konzoli
<zlo^> da to i mislim
<ivoks> a ne znam moze li se postaviti win1250
<zlo^> znam da ide
<zlo^> :e
<ivoks> ne znam zasto bi to uopce radio
<zlo^> ma editiram php fajlove
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/3r5wf1/full
<zlo^> koji su po defaultu u win1250
<ivoks> recode
<zlo^> i kad to editiram
<zlo^> vim mi sprema u utf-8 pa se nevide èæšæ
<ivoks> koristi recode za to
<ivoks> prebaci u utf8, uredi
<ivoks> pa vrati u win1250
<ivoks> recode ili iconv
<ivoks> bio sam u hgspotu sad
<ivoks> dosla mlada zgodna hp navlakusa
<ivoks> i uvalila mi printer
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> koje su to sad fore... u hgspotu hodaju curke iz HP-a
<ivoks> gledas brother od 1000kn, a izadjes s HP-om od 2000kn
<SilverSpace> vidise da nisi dugo prchio :)
<zlo^> ivoks
<zlo^> ovak recode
<zlo^> kak se to radi?
<ivoks> ma nisam ni skuzio da je iz HP-a, dok vec nije bilo gotovo
<ivoks> koristi iconv
<ivoks> mislim da je taj noviji
<ivoks> iconv -f UTF8 -t WINDOWS-1250 <FILE>
<zlo^> jel radi to na principu *.php ?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> for i in `ls *.php` ; do iconv -f UTF8 -t WINDOWS-1250 $i > $i.cp1250 ; done
<zlo^> thx
<zlo^> naso sam si charset koji mi pase u vimu
<zlo^> znaci
<zlo^> ++enc=cp1250
<zlo^> se moze u .vimrc definirat da mi bude taj charset defaultni?
<ivoks> *encoding=utf-8
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v63mHA0YTmo
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim od kuda ce to padati snijeg http://i.imwx.com/web/maps/satellite/regions/europesat_720x486.jpg
<Mmike> ma nece
<Mmike> to je bila patka jucer
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> bas bi mogo past :)(
<ivoks> kak odakle?
<ivoks> pa gle sto se crveni
<SilverSpace> mislis da ce se spojit sa sjevera i istoka
<Mmike> oce :)
<Mmike> MORA! :)
<Mmike> mora nas zatrpat k'o newyork!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pola metra barem
 * ivoks je imao snijega
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs750.ash1/164149_10150090117629090_576244089_5829463_1886396_n.jpg
<ivoks> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs749.ash1/164093_10150090117539090_576244089_5829461_6884880_n.jpg
<ivoks> Memory management also gets a boost with a new retry page fault when blocking on disk transfer patch, which was authored by Google developer Michel Lespinasse. According to Lespinasse, with the patch, a read access that used to perform at 55 iterations per second will now perform at 15,000 iterations per second, with the patch installed. 
<Mmike> e?
<ivoks> AnyIP is the capability to receive packets and establish incoming connections on IPs we have not explicitly configured on the machine
<ivoks> zakon :)
<ivoks> promjene u kernelu
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/roof-snow-cleaning-win-10430
<Mmike> ivoks, daj url
<ivoks> kurt cobain: died 1994
<ivoks> justin bieber: born 1994
<ivoks> why﻿ god, why?!?!!
<ivoks> :DDDDD
<ivoks> wtf is justin biber?
<ivoks> isss... lik ima 440 milijuna visita :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4
<ivoks> o svasta
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/newss/7262/1/
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kad nestane ipv4?
<Mmike> sto brijete, kak' ce to bit? :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pCGPjgq5p8
<ivoks> ovdje sam bio; zbilja ne mozes voziti po tome
<ivoks> ipv4 nece nikada nestati
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis?
<ivoks> pa da, nema potrebe da nestane
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: de elaboriraj to malo :0
<ivoks> sto? ipv4?
<ivoks> preci sa ipv4 na ipv6 je prilicno komplicirano
<ivoks> ne bi me zacudilo da ISP-ovi nastave davati ipv4 adrese
<ivoks> a onda ce rutati na ipv6 na svojim ruterima
<ivoks> pitaj boga koliko je modema podijeljeno koji ne kuze ipv4
<ivoks> ipv6
<ivoks> opcenito, koliko je jos uredjaja u uporabi koji ne kuze ipv6
<ivoks> osim toga, postoji gro ipv4 rangeova koji se ne koriste
<ivoks> i svako malo ga se netko odrekne
<ivoks> podjimo od nas, carnet je djelio rangeve sakom i kapom fakultetima
<ivoks> neki fakulteti su imali i po tri C klase
<ivoks> znam jedan koji ima jednu cijelu klasu za 2-3 stroja
<Mmike> naravno da je komplicirano
<Mmike> preci
<Mmike> ali, gdje god da citam/gledam, u slijedecih godinu dana nema vise slobodnih javnih ipv4 adresa
<ivoks> who cares
<Mmike> pogotovo sad kad 1010101 milijardi ljudi ima smartphoneove
<Mmike> ovi cak vele da ih nece bit za 20 dana :)
<ivoks> je li svaki mobitel bas mora imati javnu adresu?
<Mmike> to je malo nevjerojatno
<Mmike> to je ok pitanje, al' nema smisla u ovom kontekstu :)
<ivoks> ima
<Mmike> poanta je da cemo uskoro ostati bez javnih IPv4 adresa
<ivoks> jer kada ih stisne, promijenit ce ISP-ovi rangeove
<ivoks> i odmah ce se osloboditi hrpa javnih adresa
<Mmike> pa, ja bih rekao da ih stisce
<ivoks> niti ADSL ne bi trebao imati javnu adresu
<Mmike> zakaj?
<ivoks> to bi trebala biti posebna zelja
<Mmike> ne vidim zasto
<ivoks> zato sto vecini ne treba javni IP na ADSL-u
<ivoks> problem je sto se dijelilo sakom i kapom, tamo di treba i di ne treba
<Mmike> dvojim bas u to, al' ajde, nije bez smisla
<Mmike> firma za koju radim je upravo pocela naplacivati svaku dodatnu IP adresu pol dolara
<Mmike> ili cetvrt dolara
<Mmike> tak nesto
<Mmike> od nove godine
<Mmike> zato sto im ICAANovi i ini vise nedaju IP adrese samo tako
<ivoks> pa naravno da nedaju
<ivoks> nemaju ih vise :)
<Mmike> lik ima server sa 2500 domena/sajtova gore i 2500 IPjeva
<Mmike> i hoce jos 300 :)
<ivoks> npr., takvih ljudima treba oduzeti server :)
<Mmike> :) zasto? :)
<Mmike> zato sto je ipv4 u kurcu i zastario? :)
<Mmike> jbg, lik se bavi pornjavom i treba mu SSL certifikat za svaku od tih domena
<ivoks> killer feature apache je upravo bio to - vise webova na jednom IP-u
<ivoks> ne treba ti SSL za svaki IP
<Mmike> Jel? Kak' sad to?
<ivoks> mozes imati N SSL-a na istom IP-u
<ivoks> treba znat :)
<Mmike> Daklem, ti tvrdis da mogu imati www.super.com i www.blago.com na istom IPju i da ce SSL raditi kako spada?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svi noviji browseri to vec podrzavaju
<Mmike> http://support.zeus.com/zws/faqs/2005/09/19/can_i_have_multiple_ssl_virtual_servers_
<ivoks> zeus.com ne zna
<ivoks> googlaj sto je SNI
<Mmike> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=987
<jelly> "da bi gledali nasu pornjavu morate imati IE7 ili noviji; Firefox 3.0 ili noviji; Operu... jebes operu, to nasi developeri nisu ni testirali"
<ivoks> firefox 2
<jelly> kajgod
<ivoks> https://alice.sni.velox.ch/
<ivoks> https://bob.sni.velox.ch/
<ivoks> appendix.velox.ch has address 62.75.148.60
<ivoks> alice.sni.velox.ch is an alias for appendix.velox.ch.
<ivoks> bob.sni.velox.ch is an alias for appendix.velox.ch.
<jelly> heh, moj browser tvrdi da je Mozilla, AppleWebKit, KHTML, Chrome i Safari odjednom :-|
<ivoks> https://mmike.sni.velox.ch/
<jelly> mozda lazu i imaju *.sni.velox.ch!
<ivoks> tri ralizica certifikata
<ivoks> pa provjeri
<ivoks> imaju *.sni.velox.ch i bob|alice.sni.velox.ch
<ivoks> Apache is configured as shown below and uses three certificates, where CN=alice.sni.velox.ch, CN=bob.sni.velox.ch, and CN=*.sni.velox.ch.
<jelly> men, ak wget ne podrzava...
<jelly> meh*
<ivoks> idem... uzivajte
<jelly> bok
<ivoks> ERROR - Drive power on reset detected: port=1
<ivoks> WARNING - Drive removed: port=1
<ivoks> ERROR - Unit inoperable: unit=1
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> pa ti nemaj support :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa nešto i garancija rješava
<ivoks> bas nista :)
<Neuromanc> kak ništa?
<Neuromanc> govoriš o hardovima u storageu?
<ivoks> Unit inoperable
<ivoks> znas sto to znaci za raid? :)
<ivoks> da mozes sve baciti u smece
<ivoks> da, mozda ce ti zamijeniti disk
<ivoks> ali tvoji podaci su pa pa
<Neuromanc> pa tome sluzi backup
<Neuromanc> ne sluzi raid za zamjenu backupa:)
<Neuromanc> kaj bu ti support vratio podatke:)?
<ivoks> rijec je o firmi koja je odlucila da im support vise ne treba
<ivoks> afaik, nemaju backup :)
<ivoks> sad sigurno sjede oko stola i lupaju se po glavi
<Neuromanc> ajoj
<ivoks> a kada su zakljucali server, da mu vise ne mogu pristupiti, nisu promijenili mail na koji ce 3ware slati obavijesti
<Neuromanc> doduse kod nekih storageova support moze kostati godisnje i 40% cijene novog storagea
<ivoks> pa je to lijepo doslo meni :)
<Neuromanc> tako da razumijem odluku o neplacanju supporta
<Neuromanc> ne razumijem neimanje backupa
<ivoks> ni ja
<ivoks> al eto... nadam se da im je jeftinije sve od pocetka napraviti :)
<ivoks> nego placati support :D
<Neuromanc> mozda firma opstane
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ionako se bave marketingom
<Neuromanc> kad si dobio mail?
<ivoks> nije da su imali nesto bitno na serveru :)
<ivoks> danas
<Neuromanc> dakle uskoro te pozivaju da im dizajniras novi sustav
<Neuromanc> jesi pripremio ponudu?
<ivoks> al to je raid5, ako se ne varam, tako da im je sigurno jos prije jedan disk riknuo
<ivoks> ne ocekujem kontakt od njih
<ivoks> nisu se niti javili da ne zele vise odrzavanje
<ivoks> samo su zakljucali server, a na pozive se nisu javljali
<ivoks> tak da... who cares
<Neuromanc> hot spare glavu cuva
<ivoks> o mamu ti evolutionu
<ivoks> lik je kopi pjestao tablicu iz excela
<ivoks> i ovaj mi sad daje da tipkam u celije :)
<Neuromanc> super
 * drj_cro utamanio 2 tiramisua :)
<jelly> ivoks: ak ti dodju s tim ocito ces im morati dati ponudu koja je bar 3-10x trzisna cijena <g>
<drj_cro> Mmike: ovaj gambas je fakat fora. brijem da cu sa time slozit ono za sestricnu za 10ak dana :)
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> printer bez usb kabla
<ivoks> al sa rezervnim tonerima
<ivoks> hoho
<ivoks> ukopcam printer
<ivoks> ubuntu trazi PPD, nema ih
<ivoks> nema niti u arhivi
<ivoks> i ponudi mi dodavanje openprinting arhive s HP ppdovima
<ivoks> odaberem i to je to :)
<Neuromanc> super
<ivoks> prvo paljenje printera traje 20 minuta
<ivoks> odma na pocetku ispise stranicu na kojoj pise da cekam 20 minuta i da se ne brinem zbog zvukova koji ce doci iz printera :)
<drj_cro> hebo, pa sto printer radi 20min?
<dodobas> igra tetris
<dodobas> :)
<drj_cro> :)
<dodobas> poceo slagati WMFS
<dodobas> window manager from scratch
<dodobas> skroz ok
<ivoks> pa di smo dosli
<ivoks> printer mi se spojio na net i rekao 'hej, ima novi firmware'
<ivoks> i sad skida novi firmware :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: jel imas i antivirus za printer
<ivoks> hehe
<drj_cro> noc
<lose> sta ima ekipa
<lose> jel neko tija fotku sa tri monitora ?
<lose> evo stavija cam ako ko oce viditi
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> tri monitora kao jedna radna povrsina
<lose> da
<lose> može se konfigurirati da budu i tri zasebne površine šta je cool urbano
<ivoks> koja maglustina vani
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-19
<SilverSpace> o da sve boli http://www.geany.org/
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE0Kdfos4Y
<SilverSpace> da da pticurina
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/W0ZkFm
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, vjerojatno si cuo za ove, al opet: ako se igras sa djangom, pogledaj si South (database migration), Django Debug Toolbar (svidjet ce ti se sto ti reporta SQL querye izvrsene za stranicu koju gledas :), Sentry (centralizirano hendlanje gresaka)
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo, nit za jedno, thnx :)
<MmikeDOMA> on hold je trenutno taj projekt, pa nisam bas istrazivao novine
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<ptlo> ok, jesi bar za virtualenv i pip cuo? :-)
<MmikeDOMA> pip da, virtualenv ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<dodobas> jeste li slali kad CV na engleskom
<MmikeDOMA> projekt bi trebao zazivjeti za nekih 4-6 mjeseci
<ptlo> mmikedoma: svakako pogledati ovo: http://ontwik.com/python/django-deployment-workshop-by-jacob-kaplan-moss/
<MmikeDOMA> django-dev ili django-stable?
<ptlo> stable, imho
<dodobas> sto se preferira euroCV format ili nesto drugo?
<ptlo> osim ako znas zasto ti treba
<ptlo> dodobas, ja mislim da to JAKO ovisi kome saljes cv
<dodobas> a ne pise nista specificno...
<ptlo> ne da ce ti napisati
<ptlo> nego pogledas kolko su uptight
<ptlo> pa i ti budes toliko uptight :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSQS-mPb2PM&feature=player_embedded#!
<MmikeDOMA> lik je super :)
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, virtualenv ti lijepo kreira virtualni env u kojem instaliras sve pakete koji ti trebaju, pa ne ovisis o eksternom sustavu , odnosno mozes vise razlicitih setupa softera imati - basically ono sto ti rucno sa tomcatom radis :) 
<dru||d> tko se to igrao s prevodom temperature u gnomeu? :))
<ptlo> (doduse to ti ne insatlira baze i slicno posebno, samo python pakete)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: nisi koristio virtualenv? pa hebemu
<MmikeDOMA> dru||d, zake? :)
<MmikeDOMA> nisam koristio virtualenv :)
<MmikeDOMA> eto, nije mi trebalo do sad, stojaznam :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa kako ti radis ista...
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> mukom, sinko, mukom i znojem :)
<ptlo> re ovaj lik - finally bubnjar koji zna svirati :)
<budz0r> pozdrav
<budz0r> cuo sam od nekoga da ce od ove godine bit moguce kod nas uplate na paypal
<budz0r> zna li netko nesto o tome
<ptlo> mozda ce biti moguce
<ptlo> ono sto se promijenilo s 1.1. je da HNB dozvoljava poslovanje sa stranim bankama
<budz0r> to sam vidio
<ptlo> a PayPal je u Europi strana (Å¡vicarska) banka
<ptlo> dakle, sa pravne strane nema prepreka PayPalu da dođe
<ptlo> a sad, hoće li doći, to je sasvim druga priča, to se ne zna
<budz0r> ptlo: thx za info
<ptlo> iako sam sa 2-3 strane čuo tračeve od ljudi koji su sigurni (i kažu da imaju dobre razloge za vjerovanje) da će doći
<budz0r> tako sam i ja nesto cuo
<ptlo> ja zasad te tvrdnje smatram glasinama :)
<ptlo> ne uzdam se u njih
<ptlo> samo se nadam da će se obistiniti :)
<budz0r> jasno
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, planiras bogacenje neko? :)
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, btw, mama, subota, 19?
<budz0r> Mmike: ma jasno
<budz0r> Mmike: pa ja cu vjerojatno bit u mami tad, budem pital lesha oce li doc, ali najvjerojatnije ce i on biti tamo
<Mmike> budz0r, jest, nesh smo se kakti dogovarali
<budz0r> a ha, kewl
 * Mmike mora novog misa ubost
<Mmike> preporuke?
<drj_cro> Mmike: logitech g5 :)
<budz0r> Mmike: logitech v320
 * Mmike is investigating
<Mmike> 500 kuna?! :)
<jelly> trackpoint koji sad imam je kostao 380kn, al dodje sa besplatnom usb tastaturom oko njega
<Mmike> trackpoint?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sladak si :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' tebe ima na tweeteru i/ili facebooku? :)
<SilverSpace> :):)
<jelly> Mmike: ne
<jelly> trackpoint: http://www.thinkpads.com/2009/08/31/finally-photos-of-new-thinkpad-usb-trackpoint-keyboard/
<SilverSpace> jelly: to nema nasa slova
<jelly> SilverSpace: ona koja se prodaje kod nas ima.
<jelly> i uzi Enter kroz dva reda umjesto sirokog
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu naviknut na taj trackpoint
<jelly> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/usb-keyb.jpg
<jelly> da, nekima je idealan, nekima ne valja
<drj_cro> jelly: kaj si to laptop ubio i uzeo mu tipkovnicu? :)
<jelly> drj_cro: zelo tanka pila, Thinkpad, i eto ga
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> vise mjesta na desktopu za smece http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/usb-keyb-vdiff.jpg i
<Mmike> wo-ha jelly!
<Mmike> gdje si nasao to?!
<Mmike> megamrak
<jelly> sad ima vjerojatno u bilo kojem kompjuterskom ducanu
<jelly> al konkretno sam uzeo kod ovih jer su mi blizu http://www.protis.hr/products/details/thinkpad-travel-usb-keyboard-with-trackpoint/29852
<budz0r> i jos da je bezicna
<Mmike> mrak
<Mmike> 500 kuna!
<jelly> dolar je otisao gore u medjuvremenu
<Mmike> ovo je jedan od onih dana kad ti ukazi na gadget s kojim ces biti presretan dugo vrijeme :)
<Mmike> je, lijepo od njega :)
 * Mmike prima vecinu place u dolarima :)
<Mmike> ok, nasli smo misa/tastaturu
<Mmike> sad jos samo disk neki da ubodemo
<jelly> ssd <g>
 * drj_cro propusio opet...
<jelly> klasicni intelov model od 80GB je sad oko 1400kn
<budz0r> to je jos preskupo
<jelly> ovisi o tome koliko cijenis vrijeme potroseno na cekanje na kompjuter
<Mmike> uzeo bih samsunga, terabajt, 500 kuna
<Mmike> imam kingstona nekakvog, SSD, 30 gb
<Mmike> kupio ga za 109 kuna (+ PDV) :)
<jelly> samo jednog?  Na cemu drzis backup?
<Mmike> imali krivu cijenu na webshopu, pa uletio
<Mmike> jelly, na kistri u kojoj imam 5x320GB u raidu5
<Mmike> s time da ne backupiram sve, samo veci dio /home -a
<Mmike> vish, i taj raid-box bi trebalo upgradeirat s vecim diskovima...
<Mmike> novi chrome opet ima nove majmunarije kako zajebavati korisnike
<Mmike> novi tab vise ne otvara popis recently open stvari nego nudi appstore neki
<jelly> ts jebaga, oem windows 7 1400-1900 kn
<jelly> toliko o tome da cu imati windowse na kanti
<Mmike> trebaju li ti?
<jelly> Da su 800kn uzeo bi ih za starcraft2 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne radi pod winetom?
<Mmike> meni rFactor radi 'cist ok' pod winetom
<jelly> ovako cu kemijati sa winetom, to je uvijek tlaka
<Mmike> ja nisam cak nista kemijao s ovime, samo sam snizio rezoluciju na 1280x1024
<drj_cro> jelly: pa imas krekanih win7 sa loaderom koji rade bez problema
<Mmike> ima nekih cudnih artefakta kad staza udje u sjenu, al' sveusvemu driving experience je skroz ok
<Mmike> drj_cro, that's illegal
<jelly> drj_cro: jebes to, ako ja prodajem softver i usluge drugima ocekujem da mi plate, pa zasto ne bi i MS
<Mmike> ptlo, jel' moze opet onaj URL gdje pricas o gitu i deploymentu 
<ptlo> http://senko.net/en/using-git-for-web-app-deployment/
<drj_cro> a onda plati 1500kn za win7 :)
<Mmike> senko.NET
<ptlo> ima i dobrih komentara, svakako provjeri
<Mmike> ok :)
<ptlo> ne senko.hr
<ptlo> to su Å¡tednjaci
<Mmike> hahah :)
<jelly> ptlo: otkad se bavis stednjacima
<ptlo> jelly, mali side business, pokrenuo 1999 za svaki slučaj reko ako ovaj Y2K sjebe svu informatiku svijeta
<jelly> ... i sljedece sto se desilo sve pecice imaju firmware
<ptlo> hahah
<ptlo> ali one ce radit ok do Y2K38
<ptlo> a dotad ionako ljudi ima da kupe nove v6
<ptlo> btw dobio danas upit za slaganje mongodb sustava za klijenta; fun stuff :)
<ptlo> nije da inace radim dba posao ali ovo bi moglo biti fun
<Mmike> dba posao i mongodb u istoj recenici
<Mmike> blasphemy
<ptlo> ok, let me rephrase
<ptlo> ops
<ptlo> a ne dba
<ptlo> happy? :)
<ptlo> (nb: NE "ups" !!!!)
<jelly> nemres mu key-value zvati db ;-)
<ptlo> to je nakon posla
<jelly> iako gdbm, BerkeleyDB, i sve ostalo ima DB u imenu 
<ptlo> jelly, http://twitter.com/antirez/statuses/25965135763865600
<ptlo> zasto key-value store ne bi zvao bazom?
<ptlo> nitko je ne zove relacijskom bazom :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
 * Mmike samo sere zato sto moze :)
 * Mmike koristi tokyo cabinet zadnjih dana opasno
<Mmike> i to je baza
<Mmike> iako nije relacijska
<Mmike> i munjevita je :)
<ptlo> well
<ptlo> tokyo cabinet je fora, ali samo jedan proces mu može pristupati
<ptlo> dakle nešto tipa sqlite
<ptlo> ako staviš tokyo tyrant, opet imaš overhead protokola
<ptlo> dakle vjerojatno si tu negdje sa memcachedom ili mongoom
<jelly> tokyocabinet se cini kao ok zamjena za gdbm i bratiju, API je isti ili skoro isti, a ima jos gro softvera koji koriste gdbm iako je outdated (2GiB-1 file size limit)
<jelly> ntop ima gdbm
<ptlo> da, ja sam isto shvatio tokyocabinet kao gdbm na steroidima
<Mmike> tokyo cabinet ima table-data-store
<Mmike> i moze matekmatike nesto raditi po tome
<Mmike> urnebesno brzo
<Mmike> mogu rec recimo: zbroji sve cijena gdje je ID = 15
<Mmike> neznam jel' mongo to moze
<Mmike> memcached ne moze
<Mmike> memcached je primitivno glup
<ptlo> ok ako ti ocito treba relacijska baza, zasto se patis sa nerelacijskima?
<ptlo> mislim "zbroji sve cijene gdje je id = 15"
<ptlo> to je skolski primjer :)
<ptlo> (sqla)
<Mmike> zato sto neznam relacijsku bazu koja moze insertati 150k redaka svakih 20ak sekundi
<Mmike> a tokio to moze bez beda
<Mmike> (na comodity hardveru, that is)
<jelly> oracle sve moze <g>
<Mmike> zasto ljudi tako vole kompenzacije?
<Mmike> ja duzan firmi a 1200 kuna
<Mmike> firma B meni duzna 900 kuna
<Mmike> i sad baba NECE da joj platim 1200 kuna i onda da ona meni plati 900 kuna
<Mmike> nego bas hoce kompenzaciju radit
<Mmike> jos jedan dokument za potpisivanje, stambiljanje, knjizenje....
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> Britanski tenisač Jamie Murray, inače stariji brat puno poznatijeg Andyja Murrayja, na treningu je usmrtio ptičicu koja je sletjela na vrh mreže na jednom od terena na Australian Openu.
<ivoks> kak su svi tak sigurni da cemo danas pobijediti
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> srbe?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> neznam, neznam
<Mmike> vidjet cemo, brijem da ce bit opaka tekma
<Mmike> jel' se zna tko sudi?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj su oni slabi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakvi su tvoji planovi za pracenje F1 ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko i ove godine stream
<SilverSpace> bbc
<Mmike> to mi je uzas
<Mmike> jedva se vidi
<SilverSpace> kaj bi se jedva vidilo
<SilverSpace> hd
<ivoks> joj, ionak bude dosadno
<ivoks> schumi ce biti prvak i to je to
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> 1%
<SilverSpace> samse ima
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to placas nesto?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> zakaj sam opce dosao u ured
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> ivoks, e, onaj punjac, jos uvijek ti je viska, prineses to kad se vidimo u petak/subotu?
<Mmike> instaliravam winscp
<Mmike> i pita me na kraju dal' hocu instalirati batery optimizer
<Mmike> i mean, wtf?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vipstand.net/sports/motosport.html
<ivoks> Mmike: moze
<ivoks> mislite da su aplikacije za mobitel 'new kid on the block'?
<ivoks> kaj ak vam velim da imam sudoku na printeru
<ivoks> ili yahoo na printeru
<ivoks> sick
<Mmike> hahahah :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nije to bas HD
<Mmike> jel' ima di prijenost tekme?
<Mmike> ove danas?
<ivoks> hrt2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vipstand.net/sports/handball.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si zakon! ;)
<Mmike> jos da manje tvitas :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma e, nikako da kupim PCI karticu za telku, a telka mi u drugoj sobi, a moram za kompom bit :)
<SilverSpace> bez brige bit ce linkova 
<ivoks> dakle, printer ima aplikaciju
<SilverSpace> hd prosle godine je bio dobar
<ivoks> s kojom mogu odabrati godinu i mjesec
<ivoks> i onda mi isprinta kalendar :)
<SilverSpace> da to sam vidio
<ivoks> moze i muzicke note
<ivoks> i kockice od 5x5mm
<ivoks> top stories sa yahooa
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> google docs isto
<ptlo> ivoks, a sudoku?
<ptlo> to je killer app za printer
<ptlo> random sudoku
<ptlo> (solvable)
<ivoks> da, moze isprintati sudoku
<ivoks> odaberes level i onda ti ga isprinta
<ptlo> btw pod "printer ima aplikaciju", nadam se da mislis na "aplikacija se vrti na printeru i imam sucelje di mogu interfaceati s njom"
<ptlo> a ne "instalirao pod windows7"
<ivoks> tipkam po LED-u od printera
<ptlo> ok dobro da mojoj zeni nisu probali takav printer uvaliti
<ptlo> sigurno bi uzela :)
<ivoks> o da, ima i touch screen :D
<ptlo> za sudoku ako nista drugo
<ptlo> jel to webos onda unutra?
<budz0r> ivoks: o kojem je printeru rijec?
<ptlo> hp je bio kupio palma zbog webosa i rekao da ce ga ugradjivati u printere
<ivoks> ne znam kaj je unutra, nije nista tako 'pametno'
<ivoks> officejet pro 8500a
<ivoks> super mi je sto moze skenirati u SMB mapu
<ivoks> idem doma prije guzve
<ivoks> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, koji offisjet?
<budz0r> pro 8500a
<Mmike> koji?
<Mmike> eaio 910A, 901A 900A?
 * Mmike snimio intervju za frendicu :)
<Mmike> o tome kako voli fast food :)
 * Mmike se valja od smijeha :0
<jelly> ivoks: a jel ima mjeseceve mijene na kalendaru
<ivoks> Mmike: 909a, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> a910
<ivoks> Officejet Pro 8500 A910
<Mmike> dellKVMswitch software - uzas te katastrofa
<Mmike> ivoks, to je inkjetara, zadovoljan si? 
<ivoks> pa tek sam uzeo
<ivoks> za to sto mi treba, cini mi se dovoljan
<Mmike> aha, nisi imo prije
<Mmike> meni isto treba printer neki
<Mmike> pa gledam isto sto bi
<Mmike> printer/skener
<Mmike> kopirka irelevantna, fax irelevantan
<ivoks> imao sam onaj j3860 ili kak se zvao
<ivoks> otisli toneri, a novi kostaju vise nego printer...
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> cini mi se da cu cimerici morati objasniti kako se koristi ves masina
<ivoks> ne znam sto je veci uzas; to sto ona ne zna ili to sto ja znam
<Mmike> hahahah :)
<Mmike> kaj je napravila? :)
 * Mmike je dobio zabranu priblizavanja vesmasini... "TI ces sve obojiti" :) Dok ona nije napravila sranje :)
<ivoks> ma nagurala prasak u posudu za omeksivac
<Mmike> a, to
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://www.net.hr/sport/page/2011/01/19/0796006.html?pos=n1
<Mmike> lopov
<Mmike> s cime da konvertiram .mov u divix?
<hbogner> Mmike, probaj mencoder :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, e?
<Mmike> hbogner, a di da nadjem koju od 1001 opciju moram unjeti?
<hbogner> eh to neznam
<ravilov> Mmike: man mencoder :P
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> super :)
<ravilov> pa pitao si di :P
<Mmike> ukratko, uzmi neki windows alat
<Mmike> linux je ojadan jos uvijek :)
<hbogner> probaj mencoder nesto.mov -o nesto.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=2:vbitrate=3000 -ffourcc DIVX
 * ravilov svoja enkodiranja radi pod linxom...
<ravilov> doduse imam vec gotovu (custom made) skriptu koja odradi vecinu posla
<hbogner> ovo je  malo modificirano, ali probaj
<ravilov> hbogner: XVID bi bila bolja opcija, IMO
<ravilov> DIVX je vec jako zastario codec, IMO
<hbogner> ma kaj vec hoce
<hbogner> ali trazio je divix :D
<Mmike> ma svejedno
<Mmike> divx/xvid
<Mmike> samo da stara moze to pogledati :)
<ivoks> flv
<ivoks> web8
<Mmike> ivoks, ja bih neki klikabilni alat :)
<ivoks> http://en.co.de
<ivoks> plati senku
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> pih, nema http://de.co.de :P
<Mmike> 500 MB moram uploadatai :)
<ivoks> do 1min je free
<Mmike> 500 mb moram uploadati
<hbogner> Mmike, pa probaj ovu komandu koju sam ti dao
<Mmike> hbogner, odakle si to iscupao?
<hbogner> Mmike, na slican nacin .vob prebacujem u .avi
<Mmike> nda
<hbogner> ili uzmi avidemux
<hbogner> on je klikabilan
<ivoks> ice fever!!!!
<ivoks> jedva cekam
<budz0r> ivoks: ti si u hr
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> izvadi neki student servis :)
<budz0r> ivoks: ok, np.
<Mmike> hbogner, ne cita .mov
<hbogner> Mmike, nikad nisam radio sa mov
<Neuromanc> sta se isplati uzeti od ovih vipovih telefona po 9 kn na akciji?
<ivoks> desire
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> tuzno ali istinito :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> jucer vidio wildfire
<ivoks> boze groblja
<ivoks> znate kaj je zanimljivo
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/promotivna-ponuda/prepolovite-pretplatu-zauvijek
<ivoks> pod mobilni telefoni nema iphone
<ivoks> treba kliknuti na 'preostalu ponudu'
<ivoks> i eto ga, isto za 9kn
<ivoks> kaj ga se srame? :)
<ivoks> obruT: si tu?
<budz0r> ivoks: nije valjda da razmisljas o prelasku na "tamnu stranu" :)
<ivoks> obruT: tcom mi poslao maxtv paket, 20 mjeseci nakon sto je narucen; gdje da to bacim? :)
<ivoks> budz0r: ne, ali mi je zanimljivo da vip ne gura iphone na naslovnu stranicu
<ivoks> desirea uopce nemaju vise
<ivoks> imaju samo desire hd
<ivoks> i z
<SilverSpace> obruT je negdje z tajvanu
<ivoks> hm... dobro
<SilverSpace> evo rukomet pocinje
<ivoks> sad ce se nasa dijasopra potuci s drugom pritivnom dijasporom
<ivoks> ili ce u najmanju ruku i jedni i drugi fuckati na himne
<Mmike> desireZ je kul
<Mmike> samo je skup
<ivoks> da, u biti, desire z bi bio idealan
<ivoks> al sta kad ima slabi procesor
<SilverSpace> evo spija
<ivoks> jesam rekao da ce fuckat
<ivoks> a ovi nece ostati duzni :)
<hbogner> nasi jace fuckaju :D
<ivoks> nego... zasto smo mi imali samo melodiju, a srbi i melodiju i rijeci
<ivoks> vidis kak je krenulo
<SilverSpace> kak ovi znaju ko za koga navija
<SilverSpace> super Weather Indicator http://is.gd/gDVP21
<Neuromanc> je da u tarifi 600
<Neuromanc> desire hd
<Neuromanc> to ce moci eventualno uprava dobiti...
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> desireZ je jako ko
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> borba
<SilverSpace> tesko seremo puno
<Mmike> dobri su srbi, dobri
<ivoks> ma nasi su losi
<ivoks> dizelasi
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ffmpeg i nije tako komplikovan
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> koliko kosta dodatni promet na t-comu
<dodobas> kako to naplacuju
<hbogner> mobilni ili dsl?
<dodobas> dsl
<dodobas> odnosno adsl
<hbogner> 1giga 20 kn
<dodobas> ma ne....
<hbogner> nego?
<dodobas> ne mogu vjerovati...
<hbogner> ako imas 16 na paketu od 15?
<hbogner> onda ti ide 1 giga 20 kn
<dodobas> sad zbog toga sto je 'gospodjica' skidala filmove ... jer kao nije znala na smo na 15g paketu
<dodobas> moram stediti od kraja mjeseca... maksimalno
<dodobas> jer je potroseno 14gb
<hbogner> svaki extra gb 20.16 kn
<dodobas> a vec smo 1 godiinu na 15g i sad ona kao nije znala... pas masters
<hbogner> pdv ukljucen
<hbogner> http://t-com.hr/privatni/kzona/cjenici/int_adsl.asp
<hbogner> kad odes misom na promet iskoci ti mali oblak sa textom
<dodobas> nije niti cudo sto nisam mogao naci...
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj ne predje(te) na nesto drugo?
<Mmike> ja na amisu imam flat rate za 160 kuna cca
<dodobas> Mmike: ti zbilja mislis da bi ja bio na t-comu da imam izbora
 * Mmike se pokriva usima
<dodobas> centar grada a samo t-com u sugavoj ulici
<dodobas> vec sam bio kod iskona...
<dodobas> i rekao 'obavezati cu se na 5 godina na full paket... samo dovedite iskon u ulicu0
<Mmike> pocela tekma!
<Mmike> brb
<dodobas> hbogner: hebemu, pa nisam dosao traziti misem po t-com stranicama 
<dodobas> koji kretenizam od weba
<hbogner> he he he, njihove cake
<hbogner> to jest
<hbogner> svaki put mi pada mrak na oci kad moram kod njih nesto naci
<hbogner> svaki put na drugom mjestu
<ivoks> kak se muce s ovim srbima
<ivoks> a opce nisu dobri
<ivoks> na, jedan igrac im je dao skoro pola golova
<ivoks> ak ne bude 5-6 razlike, bit ce lose
<ivoks> samo trebaju golmana zamijeniti
<ivoks> a i ovom balicu sve ulazi :)
<ivoks> http://www.sciencemag.org/content/330/6012/1797.abstract
<ivoks> ^ dobra ideja
<Neuromanc> dodobas hehe besplatni filmovi i nisu bas besplatni:)
<ivoks> slabo im ide
<ivoks> pobijedit ce srbi
<dodobas> Neuromanc: ma sutra cvikam kabel
<hbogner> 24-24
<Mmike> dobri su srbi, dobri
<Neuromanc> lošiji od danaca
<Mmike> nisam gledao danska/srbija
<Mmike> pa nebih znao
<dodobas> who da fuck cares :)
<ivoks> kak je zavrsilo?
<ivoks> nisam gledao zadnju minutu :)
<ivoks> nerijeseno? pih
<ivoks> lose lose
<ivoks> Playboy boss Hugh Hefner has confirmed that — despite Steve Jobs' protestations that Apple is pure and Android is for porn — an app for browsing uncensored back issues of Playboy is to launch later this year on the iPad
<Mmike> :)
 * drj_cro mrzi pisat dokumentaciju 
<Mmike> drj_cro, ? :)
 * Mmike se navikao, to mi je dio procesa :)
<Mmike> dok radim nesto razmisljam o tome kako cu to dokumentirati :)
<drj_cro> ma uzas je pisat dokumentaciju za nesto sto radi vec godinu dana
<dodobas> odnosno sram te nesto lose napraviti pa da moras to dokumentirati
<dodobas> dobar kod je dokumentrian kod :D
<drj_cro> a sutra mi dolazi revizija a to mora bit gotovo :(
<dodobas> drj_cro: sto koristis za dokumentaciju?
<drj_cro> openoffice :)
<drj_cro> dokumetacija kako radi firewall i koji su servisi gore i kako je slozeno i bla sra kenj...
<dodobas> ja sam poceo vecinu toga pisati u reStructured formatu
 * Mmike naradije koristi wiki
<dodobas> dokuwiki ?
 * drj_cro prodaje htc desirea (novi-danas kupljen u vipu) ili n900 pa ako kome treba
<drj_cro> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-20
<MmikeMRMA> zatrpalo nas, a? :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> snijeg do koljena
 * MmikeDOMA popravio naocale!
<MmikeDOMA> kupio disk
<MmikeDOMA> platio
<MmikeDOMA> kao, zvat ce me kad dodje roba
<MmikeDOMA> (tak mi i treba kad skrtarim za 60 kuna)
<MmikeDOMA> dobio mail sad od zene neke. Subject: ROBA. Body: Stigla.
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<SilverSpace> yep:)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj to preko interneta
<MmikeDOMA> da .
<ptlo> koji ducan?
<MmikeDOMA> superbit.hr
<SilverSpace> di si toga naso :)
<ivoks> i ja sam naucio
<ivoks> nista vise preko megatrenda
<ivoks> treba im vise od mjesec dana za obicnu memoriju
<MmikeDOMA> a treba svima
<MmikeDOMA> kupovati stvari za servere je uzas zivi
<ivoks> joj daj... tjedan dana nakon sto sam platio memoriju, pitam ih imaju li ladice za hot swap diskove
<ivoks> naravno nemaju
<ivoks> nadjem ih na netu, narucim, platim, stignu, obavim carinu
<ivoks> a od memorije ni m
<MmikeDOMA> ae :)
<MmikeDOMA> mi kupili (od combisa, mislim)
<MmikeDOMA> 5 servera
<MmikeDOMA> pred jedno 4 godine
<MmikeDOMA> i kao ,u 2 stavili 2 opterona
<MmikeDOMA> u ostale samo po jedan
<MmikeDOMA> i godinu i pol kasnije mi bi sad jos 3 opterona
<MmikeDOMA> 2-3 mjeseca cekali
<MmikeDOMA> onak
<MmikeDOMA> FLJ!
<ivoks> moramo pokrenuti svoju firmu
<ivoks> koja ce se baviti nabavom
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> za servere! :)
<MmikeDOMA> mogli bi! :)
<MmikeDOMA> samo sto neznam bas dal' bi imali klijentele :)
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> osim toga, postoji vec lab2000
<jelly> mos se jebat, imas jednog distributera sa $VENDOR i svi nabavljaju od njih
<ivoks> sve je marketing
<ivoks> treba uvjeriti sve da im trebaju serveri :)
<ivoks> imate ves masinu, printer, racunalo i toster? znate li da su oni danas svi umrezeni
<ivoks> za dobru mrezu vam treba i dobar server
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, lab2000 je isti kufer k'o i ostali
<ivoks> ne zelite toster iz printer, kupite server!
<ivoks> printera
<ivoks> tost
<ivoks> argh
<ivoks> instaliram windowse u kvm
<ivoks> medju prvim pitanjima je 'kako zelite licencirati ovaj proizvod, po klijentu ili po uredjaju'
<ivoks> licenca je samo na 5 uredjaja
<MmikeDOMA> koji windowsi?
<ivoks> sva sreca da su presli na linux, jer ih je vec sad vise od 10 u uredu :)
<ivoks> 2003r2
<jelly> po uredjaju, i onda 200 vm-ova na isti uredjaj
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima negdje kod nas netko uslugu fax-to-mail?
<ivoks> ima
<MmikeDOMA> gdje?
<MmikeDOMA> kako?
<ivoks> ako kupis printer koji sam ja kupio... dobijes to s printerom :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)))))))))))))))
<ivoks> bez zajebancije :)
<Mmike> super :)
<ivoks> dobijes mail na koji saljes i to ode kao faks
<ivoks> mislim da ti moze i spremiti faks na taj mail
<Mmike> Nemam fax doma (nit tvoj printer). A ovi mi hoce faxom slati neka sranja
<Mmike> jer 'nemaju email', kaze mi zena
<ivoks> a to je nesto drugo
<ivoks> moras si faks nabaviti
<ivoks> nemoj traziti nista drugo; treba ti faks
<ivoks> danas je to kod nas jos uvijek nezaobilazna tehnologija
<ivoks> FedEx hoce faks
<Mmike> ma znas sta
<ivoks> i salju ti racune faksom
<Mmike> odbijam
<Mmike> 3 godine sam izdrzao bez faxa
<Mmike> ok, kad kupim printer, vjerojatno ce imati fax na sebi
<ivoks> cek, nemas ni printer? :)
<Mmike> nope :)
<Mmike> nisam potrebe imao za time :)
<Mmike> sad ce curi trebati jer krece sa plesnom skolom
<Mmike> pa kao, treba joj :)
<Mmike> pa reko, ajde, ak ti treba :)
<Mmike> E!
<Mmike> pa imam modem doma!
<ivoks> eksterni nadam se
<Mmike> to bi moralo moci primiti fax, jel tako?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> PCI neki
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> al' nije winmodem
<ivoks> conexant
<Mmike> mislim da ne
<Mmike> motorola neka
<Mmike> u biti, nemam pojma
<ivoks> motorola nece raditi
<ivoks> nikad nije radila
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> upravo sam izgubio zelju za kopanjem po kutiji sa ekstremno starim hardverom
<Mmike> brijem da cu ubosti printer k'o tvoj
<ivoks> ovaj moj je totalni overhead
<ivoks> al kad je prodavacica bila tak zgodna... jebga...
<ivoks> ne sramim se priznat :D
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> zakaj overhead?
<ivoks> pa printa sudoku!
<Mmike> zbog tetrisa? :)
<ivoks> ide na yahoo
<Mmike> hahahahah :)
<ivoks> ima Shrek wallpapere!
<ivoks> i Madagascar
<ivoks> wtf
<Mmike> Reci mi dal' ima crnu tintu te kol'ko mu dodju tinte?
<Mmike> Iako brijem da cu se sutra odvesti u metro i vidjeti sto tamo najjeftinije imaju.
<ivoks> ne znam koliko, nisam u uredu, ali ti mogu reci da sve boje ima odvojeno
<ivoks> crni catrige je poveci
<ivoks> duplo veci od bilo cega sto sam do sad imao
<ivoks> i zenska mi se klela kako su to najjeftiniji toneri
<ivoks> uz to, uz printer dobijes jos jedan set tonera
<ivoks> i... posebne tonere za fax (i crni i boje)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to nije inkjet?
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> ali fax nije?
 * Mmike ide opet guglat
<ivoks> sve je ink jet
<ivoks> i duplex je
<ivoks> i moze scanirati flatbed i list po list
<ivoks> printer je zvjer
<ivoks> i crni je, uklapa se sa svim ostalim u uredu :D
<Mmike> de si uboo?
<Mmike> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19100344/Mica%20ubica.mp3
<civija> :)
<civija> Mica je legenda
<ivoks> hgspot
<ptlo> pusti to
<ptlo> reci ti njemu od KOG si  uboo :)
<ptlo> dodobas, http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/duckduckgo-google-privacy/ :)
<ivoks> o da!
<ivoks> to je taj miris...
<ivoks> to je to!
<ivoks> past ce... samo sto nije
<ivoks> idem ga cekat na balkonu
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dvojim, i to vrlo
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> zasto ne kazemo ante 'pri' init.hr
<ivoks> nego ante 'at' init.hr
<ptlo> meni je bolje at
<ptlo> "senko et senko net"
<ptlo> uvijek im moram ponoviti jer misle da su me krivo culi
<ivoks> ne et
<ivoks> at
<ivoks> & = et
<ivoks> @ = at
<ptlo> fonetski sam rekao
<ptlo> ako nije bilo ocito
<ivoks> :)
<ptlo> tj napiso :)
<ivoks> pa naravno da moras ponovit
<ivoks> taj et|at se izgubi u nasem govoru
<ivoks> ali senko pri senko net
<ptlo> ne, moram im ponoviti jer se senko et senko net rimuje :)
<ivoks> ;) zakon
<ivoks> senkoprisenko
<ptlo> senko tocka rasic et dobarkod tocka hr ne moram ponavljati :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ni ja ante et karamatic hr
<ivoks> ha, imam karamatic.hr domenu :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sto ti nisi na amisu,ak imas amisov tel mozes trazit od njih uslugu fax-to-mail/mail-to-fax
<drj_cro> il si slozi modem i hylafax
<Neuromanc> fax sux
<Neuromanc> ta tehnologija je trebala odavno izumrijeti
<Mmike> drj_cro, kaj imaju to
<Neuromanc> pogotovo sad kad i skeneri znaju slati mail
<ivoks> evo ga
<Mmike> senkoprisensko! :) :) :) :)
<ivoks> stize sa sljemena
<Mmike> blago tebi
<Mmike> tu nist ne stize
<ivoks> sad ce
<ivoks> pa ja sam u novom zagrebu
<ivoks> do mene mu treba duze
<ivoks> samo imam pogled na medvednicu
<drj_cro> Mmike: negdje sam vidio to na onom ugovoru od amisa sto sam potpisivao
<drj_cro> Mmike: nis te ne kosta ih nazvat i pitat
 * Mmike je u spanskom
 * Mmike bio cijelim gradom jutros
<Mmike> bio sam cak i u dubravi
<Mmike> i to na 3 mjesta
<Mmike> kak' sam glup, pa bas sam se mogo javit :(
<ivoks> pa nisam u dubravi
<ivoks> vec > godnu dana
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> firma ti nije u dubravi?
<ivoks> a to... da
<ivoks> al danas nisam u uredu
<ivoks> Microsoft has confirmed that some handsets running its Windows Phone 7 software are sending and receiving "phantom data". The problem surfaced in early January with some owners of phones running Windows Phone 7, claiming that their phone was sending "between 30 and 50MB of data" every day.
<Mmike> jos ne pada
<ivoks> ne :/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgRpwESWPLM
<ivoks> vidi lika
<SilverSpace> di ja taj snijeg
<Mmike> dobar je lik :0
<ivoks> lik se javlja s markovog trga i kaze
<ivoks> 'unatoc hladnoj buri nastavit cemo interview'
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--pogledajte-stravican-pad-austrrijskog-skijasa-u-kitzb-helu/919154/
<SilverSpace> kad je rukomet
<SilverSpace> 20.15
<Mmike> i OPET si nisam kupio PCI tv karticu!
<Mmike> ejebemsisve :(
<ivoks> stignes
<ivoks> kivi je opasna stvar
<ivoks> dakle, nakon sto instaliras windows 2003 r2
<ivoks> i napravis sav update
<ivoks> pokrenes internet explorer (koji si takodjer updejtao)
<ivoks> a ovaj ti pocne bacai warninge kako je stranica koju posjecujes 'zla'
<ivoks> a ovaj otvara microsoft.com
<ivoks> ifconfig eth0 down && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ivoks> preko ssh
<Mmike> pa za ovo prvo neznam
<Mmike> al' ovo drugo radi ok
<Mmike> to stalno radim :)
<Mmike> bed je, recimo
<ivoks> ne kada skroz promijenis sve :)
<ivoks> uvijek postoji mogucnost za typo :)
<Mmike> kad si odrezem s iptablesima od kud sam doso :)
<SilverSpace> di je taj snijeg
<budz0r> Mmike: nema gore :)
<ivoks> zato uvijek prvo napravim at
<ivoks> koji za 5 minuta sve vrati iz backupa
<Mmike> ivoks, yea! :) ja se to ponekad sjetim napraviti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i ti si nasjeo? :)
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> lik ima u mysqlu oko 250 baza
<Mmike> i na jednoj je radio neki mega-upgrade
<Mmike> i sad trazi da mu vratimo s backupa
<Mmike> i pitam lika koji je radio backup gdje je to, a veli lik da je skopirao /var/lib/mysql u /mnt/backups
<Mmike> biser
<ivoks> hih
<ivoks> vidi ti ovo
<ivoks> ima zgodnih cura na speed datingu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jel' { DRDY ERR } nesto gadno? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ako je disk; panika
<ivoks> u biti...
<ivoks> ako je disk, vec je prekasno :D
<SilverSpace> jao trebao bi veci monitor
<ivoks> zna netko moze li se libvirt/kvm domena/guest sloziti da se display outputa na ekran :)
<ivoks> ono, da izgleda kao da je to OS koji je na tom stroju
<ivoks> a ne da se digne GUI od hosta, pa dize VNC/SDL prema domeni/guestu
<HmmZ0r> od koje verzije sambe radi u konfi 'use kerberos keytab', ako netko zna naizust
<ivoks> gle ju
<ivoks> malo je stara
<ivoks> al dobro zgledi
<ivoks> zna pjevat
<ivoks> mozda i dobro kuha :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije disk....
<Mmike> ivoks, diskovi su :(
<Mmike> oslo sve u rokoko :)
<ivoks> jeste vidli multitasking na ios 4.3?
<drac0> zdravo
<ivoks> prebacivanje izmedju aplikacija se radi tako da se potegne sa 4 (ili 5) prstiju preko ekrana
<ivoks> mislim da su malo pretjerali :)
<drac0> a kako to izvode oni koji rade u sumariji na odvozu drva? :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, baterija je stigla, ochemo na kakvu cugicu skoro da to pokupimo? :)
<Mmike> drac0,  :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> kako to izvodi bilo tko
<ivoks> trebaju ti dvije ruke za prebacit se izmedju aplikacija
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj, kad stisnes na 'home' ugasis aplikaciju koja je radila?
<SilverSpace> drac0: sad kad je opet zima stisla :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti net puca mi veza
<budz0r> Mmike: mozda te samo kontroler zafrkava
<budz0r> to se i meni dogadja na jednom stroju
<budz0r> rebootam stroj i sve 5
<Mmike> budz0r, nemrem to
<Mmike> al' diskovi su vec vani i rebuilda se sve
<budz0r> ok
<drac0> Mmike, je nego sta :)
<Mmike> nermem pred 3-13
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 3-11
<drac0> SilverSpace, eee to sam ja i cekao da nam se vrati zima da te van izvucem haha :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije frka ako ne mozes sada, bude on pricuvao bateriju ionako
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> prek 3-11
<Mmike> angry birds, 3-11
<ivoks> kakav home?
<Mmike> ivoks, onaj jedan-jedini gumb
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.droiddog.com/android-blog/2011/01/rumors-surface-of-htc-tablet/
<SilverSpace> drac0: bumo se dogovorili
<SilverSpace> ovo mi lici na 4:3
<SilverSpace> format
<drac0> cini se da, al pitanje sta ce izbaciti ...
<drac0> al ako tko zna napraviti device, onda ce to biti htc
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://www.seedol.com/20101787-htc%E2%80%99s-google-chrome-tablet-to-hit-stores-on-november.html
<drac0> oy hbogner
<hbogner> oj
<Neuromanc> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-kninu-uhicen-20godisnji-haker-koji-je-upadao-u-tudje-emailove/534083.aspx
<ivoks> Policija je utvrdila osnovanu sumnju kako je Kninjanin od 1. siječnja do 17. studenoga prošle godine osobnim računalom i laptopom u više navrata skenirao nekoliko internetskih stranica, tražio njihove slabe točke te s njih skidao korisničke podatke, odnosno lozinke i imena korisnika, iako je bio svjestan da su te stranice zaštićene, a probijanje njihove zaštite nezakonito. 
<ivoks> bas sam i ja na to naletio :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> to netko odavde:)?
<ivoks> anthony-1001: priznaj, ti si!
<SilverSpace> cek kaj ne smijes skanirati internet stranice :)
<hbogner> jaoo koji glupi naslov na net.hr
<hbogner> Dvadesetogodišnjak iz Knina hakirao Gmail i Yahoo
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> isti clanak ali koji senzacionalisticki naslov
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je crnac u kninu to radio  vidi sliku
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> lol, kmica :)
<drac0> i to sa pundjom
<SilverSpace> sutra na hokej u arenu
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/weather-indicator-lives-on-gets-new-ppa.html
<budz0r> to je neki novi Perisha (Darkman)
<drac0> ivoks, cayo 7?
<budz0r> mislim na hakera iz Knina
<SilverSpace> budz0r: :)
<budz0r> sad ce za koji dan Perisha opet na naslovnice, ne moze mu nitko uzeti titulu naj hr hakera
<budz0r> za one koji igrom slucaja ne znaju tko je Darkman, makar svi znaju tko je on ;), http://denis.in/
<budz0r> lol, kakva promocija
<budz0r> kaze Denis: "Ja se ne doživaljavam kao celebrity ali brojevi u mom imeniku govore drugačije."
<ivoks> koji denis?
<ivoks> cayo 7?
<ivoks> ja sam na defrostu i ne micem
<drac0> budz0r, jel to onaj lik sto ima thinkpada s potrganom tipkovnicom? :D
<drac0> ivoks, ma moras malo testirati :)
<drac0> al iskreno dok ne sloze GB da radi ko defrost, ni ja ne micem
<budz0r> drac0: joj, ne!
<drac0> budz0r, a tko je taj ono? :D
<budz0r> drac0: marcell
<drac0> e da taj 
<drac0> lo
<drac0> lol
<drac0> budz0r, sta ono vozi, gentoo ili slack :)
<drac0> i pocupana sva slova s tipkovnice
<budz0r> gentoo, ali dosta mu je, presao na ubuntu
<budz0r> nije vise
<budz0r> nabavio novi lap
<drac0> ma jel moguce
<budz0r> je je 
<budz0r> x201
<drac0> u hebate
<budz0r> je je
<drac0> ivoks, http://www.thedroiddemos.com/2011/01/20/roms-cyanogenmod-7-initial-release-review/
<budz0r> drac0: ti si ga instalirao?
<drac0> ivoks, za bateriju obavezno! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883598
<drac0> budz0r, jesam radi ok, dapace sasvim stabilno
<drac0> al cemu kad mi defrost s onim 128mhz kernelom radi predobro
<drac0> dok tako ne sloze gingera, me mrdam
<drac0> iako vec ima taj kernel za gingera, [radi na gingervillian]
<budz0r> ma da, ja cu isto cekat
<SilverSpace> rukomet poceo
<ivoks> baterija mi traje 2 dana
<ivoks> ne treba mi vise
<ivoks> ovi danci su prave silejdzije
<Mmike> :) jasno
<Mmike> a i mi smo jadni, mora se rec
<Mmike> usrani smo
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al govorim o pristupu rukometu
<ivoks> ovi nordijci samo da su sto siri i da ti zube zakucaju u pete
<ivoks> kaj se to u danskoj igra?
<lose> loše
<ivoks> sude za nas
<lose> Å¡ta ima, jel se radi Å¡ta
<ivoks> bome... sude za nas
<lose> ajme u nekom ste sportskom izdanji
<lose> izdanju
<lose> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi sudili za nas
<bubi> pozdrav!
<dodobas> o bubi 
<bubi> zanima me ako mi možete pomoći što je to dnydns? a iduće pitanje je postoji li neka takva besplatna usluga, nešto su mi napominjali oko toga, pa ako nije problem nekome objasniti čemu to služi
<SilverSpace> bubi: http://www.dyndns.com/
<dodobas> pa dyndns je servis koji prati adresu s koje se registriras... i dodjeljuje joj neku domenu
<dodobas> pa tako mozes prisutpiti toj adresi preko domene
<bubi> aha, ako sam dobro shvatio to je nešto poput skraćivanja url-a?
<bubi> usput postoji li neka besplatna varijacija toga?
<dodobas> nisi dobro shvatio
<bubi> oprosti, očito sam krivo shvatio
<dodobas> dyndns ti sluzi kad se spajas na internet preko usluge koja konstantno mijenja IP adresu
<lose> mogu ja
<dodobas> a to su svi adsl provideri u HR
<lose> tvoj modem svaka 24 sata dobije ip adresu tipa 78.134.54.68
<lose> ta adresa je svaki put drugačija
<lose> dyndns vezže domenu uz tu adresu
<bubi> dobro
<dodobas> da nekom... kazes.. spoji se na http://moja-kull.adresa.nesto.negdje umjseto da mu svaki put saljes ip adresu
<lose> tako resolvaš svoju ip adresu priko domene uvijek
<bubi> aha, dakle to služi tome jedino ako ja imam neki svoj privatni server koji je spojen na modem i kako nebi morao ukucavat brojke upišem samo odabranu adresu i imam direktan prisup istomu
<lose> tako je
<ivoks> da
<lose> moraš još natirati portove na lokalnu ip adresu
<ivoks> tebe zanima skarcivanje URL-a?
<ivoks> http://skrati.net
<bubi> ne, ja sam samo to shvatio kao skracivanje urla
<bubi> da znam za to, samo sam vas pogriješno shvatio
<bubi> eto hvala :)
<lose> ako imaš ozbiljni ruter moš svašta raditi sa dyndns-om
<bubi> koje su mu prednosti još?
<lose> imaš i plačeni
<bubi> osim te maske koja uspostavlja tu neku static IP adresu
<lose> pogledaj na dyndns.org
<lose> ima mnogo o svemu
<lose> a ako oces imati mnogo domena na istu
<lose> onda no-ip
<bubi> ok, primljeno na znanje, a ima li neki besplatni, spomenuo si kao komercijalni dyndns, a nešto besplatno u tom rangu?
<lose> ima dyndns.org je besplatan ako ces samo jednu domenu
<lose> a za placanje imaju svasta
<bubi> aha, super, idem se malo pozabavit time, dečki puno hvala, uživajte!
<ivoks> ne, nemamo igru
<Mmike> njm
<Mmike> lose!
<Mmike> ovog lackovica kad vidim da ovak igra
<Mmike> uf
<lose> loše
<lose> gledam cmc
<lose> i ne nerviram se
<dodobas> koja je cijena web developera python/django...
<dodobas> rh i svijet? Mmike ?
<SilverSpace> ma znao sam kad balic pocne one svoje kerifeke izvadati u komi smo
<SilverSpace> uvjek proda par lopti bezveze
<Mmike> dodobas, a, ovisi
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> kod nas oko 6k kuna
<Mmike> ako si sljaker
<Mmike> 7-8 ako si 'project leader/manager'
<Mmike> bullshiter i to
<Mmike> neznam koliko je vani
<lose> hahaha
<lose> vani je sovijalna pomoč 1100 eura
<Mmike> s time da kad dodje do CSSa i dizajna ja dizem ruke
<Mmike> lose, e, al' on je pitao za rh
<Mmike> naravno, mosh se i prodat za jutarnji.hr i natuc milijarde ;)
<lose> a sta bi radio u pythonu
<Mmike> dodobas, pitaj ptloa, on je vjerujem mjerodavniji
<dodobas> 6k za strikanje koda... pas ti mater
<lose> ma za 6 k samo filozofiram
<dodobas> pa to se ne isplati... jos svaki dan druga specifikacija
<lose> ima jedna dalmatinska 
<Mmike> naravno da se ne isplati
<Mmike> jos ako imas debila arhitekta
<Mmike> koji radi bas to - mijenja specke svaki adn
<Mmike> dan
<Mmike> eh
<lose> bolje vrabac u ruci nego golub na grani
<Mmike> odo ja se sekirat uz debile
<dodobas> ma ... znas ti koliko vrabaca treba za omlet
<lose> natirali ste me da pribacim na hrt
<lose> i odma sam se sitija jednog vica
<dodobas> Mmike: a vani?
<lose> jel znate kad su se hitler i tuđman našli u paklu ?
<Mmike> dodobas, vise puno, ovisi di i za koga
<dodobas> jel mozes dobiti 2k €?
<lose> požali se tuđman hiči i kaže "stari da sam ima tvoju vojsku doša bi do beograda za par sati"
<Mmike> neznam bas, a i ja slabo radim k'o stancer koda
<Mmike> pa ovisi, u danskoj/svedskoj/norveskoj vjerojatno da
<lose> a kaže hičo tuđmanu "pih da sam ima tvoju televiziju nijemci bi još mislili da su dobili rat"
<lose> :)
<dodobas> lol
<lose> u danskoj svedskoj i norveskoj mi moraju dati 2000 eura samo za smrzavanje
<lose> :)
<lose> ah reklama
<lose> ma kome cu se javljati
<lose> norveško finsko danskom operateru u vlastitoj zemlji
<lose> lose
<ivoks> nis ne branimo :)
<lose> a sinko
<lose> evo loše mi je prominiču kanal
<ivoks> ovo je vec tuzno gledati :)
<lose> a reklama za rupčiće
<ivoks> vise su igraci obranili nego golmani
<lose> a je brani ovaj nervatski golman
<bubi> evo shvatio sam kako radi taj dnydns i sve o njemu, pa da prijeđem na neku 'ležere' temu jer sam i ja jedan od vas koji je upravo promjenio kanal na tv-u, dakle bio sam običan ubuntu korisnik za vrijeme Ubuntu 8.04 distibucije, no sad me ipak zanima što toga više ubuntu pruža i vjerujem da se mogu maknuti malo dalje od običnog desktop korisnika koji je na windowsima, dakle zanimaju me promjene i jesu li drastične u odnosu 8.0
<lose> sta bi tija raditi ili sta radiš
<lose> koje su ti potrebe od OS-a
<bubi> dakle prvo me zanima pošto sam u malo dubljim vodama web dizajna i grafičkog dizajna pružaju li sad ove novije verzije nešto više nego 8.04?
<lose> gimp
<ivoks> koja je budala ovaj lackovic :)
<lose> inkscape
<bubi> druga stvar je jednostavnost, to me zanima, jer sam trebao prije dosta koda i ostalog upisat da bi uspostavio home network kako bi s laptopom mogao dok je upaljeno računalo printat dokumente
<lose> cups
<lose> comon unix print sistem
<lose> oba dva u ruter
<ivoks> aj, bar nece biti 9 razlike :)
<ivoks> valjda
<lose> dodaš sve kroz gui
<lose> i printaj braco
<lose> izrazito dobr podrška za hp
<ivoks> kakvog koda? :)
<lose> nekima je i terminal kod
<bubi> aha, super...pošto nisam neki fanatik video igara to me ne zanima, samo me zanima ima li nekih većih promjena u programima što se web designa tiće?
<ivoks> meni je diranje misa 'kodiranje'
<lose> meni je miš za facebook
<ivoks> ja ga ni nemam
<lose> ono kad se naslonim
<lose> :=
<lose> :)
<lose> a hebu me leđa i zadnje vrime
<lose> vidi ovog debila od spikera
<lose> odlični znalci
<lose> divna utakmica
<ivoks> samo jedan bod nosimo?
<ivoks> pa onda smo najezili
<lose> sa srbima
<Mmike> pojelo nas
<Mmike> pojelo
<lose> balič ima gluplju facu nego inače
<ivoks> 3 obrane u cijeloj tekmi :)
<lose> LOÅ E
<lose> a Å¡ta ce se danci naliti veceras
<Mmike> probusili nas
<lose> guske u magli part3
<lose> ali nismo imali Å¡irinu
<lose> ali koji komentari
<lose> loše mi je
<ivoks> nikad vise
<ivoks> nikad!
<bubi> e da može pitanje? moram li unosit i intalirat sve one codece za pokrenut avi ili mp3 fileove kad instaliram ubuntu?
<Mmike> ivoks
<ivoks> pojest ovoliko kivija... uzas
<Mmike> aa
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<lose> samo pokreni
<ivoks> grlo mi se posusilo
<lose> i skini udri admin pass
<ivoks> usnice krvare
<Mmike> jel' ti bar fino bilo? :)
<ivoks> je, dobri su bili
<ivoks> utrnuo mi je jezik
<lose> bubi ubuntu je avantura
<lose> osjeti avanturisticki duh
<lose> :)
<ivoks> codeci ce se sami instalirati
<ivoks> u biti, u toku instalacije ce te pitati 'hej, hoces codece?'
<bubi> i joššš nešto, sry mšto smaram
<lose> opaki samoinstalirajuci danski codeci
<lose> 31 put instalirano
<lose> resistance is futile
<lose> :)
<lose> ispravka krivog navoda 34
<lose> valjda sam presta brojati nakon 30 ispravno
<bubi> dakle, ovaka je situacija, znam da su prije bili problemi sa instalacijom ubuntua i kompatibilnosti s vistom, na ovom sad laptopu imam kupljenu vistu, jesu li smanjene šanse da se nešto zezne tokom instalacije ubuntu-a što se tiće dual boot-a
<lose> jel ti lap ima sd slot
<bubi> e lose morat ćeš mi pojasnit što je sd slot?
<lose> sd kartica
<lose> utor za sd karticu
<lose> ima logo kraj sebe
<lose> sd
<lose> vjerovatno ima i tm mali
<ivoks> kakve su do nedorecene izjave
<ivoks> kompatibilnost s vistom :)
<lose> hahah
<bubi> imam utor za sd i još neke kartice na prdnjoj strani laptopa
<lose> vista je potpuno kompaktibilna sa virtualnim mašinama
<lose> moš instalirati ubuntu na sd
<ivoks> sve te kartice rade
<ivoks> osim sony duo sticka
<Mmike> i xd
<lose> normalno pri odabiru sd kartice pazi na broj xxx
<lose> daklem 146xspeed
<lose> ili neki jebeniji spped
<bubi> ok, predlažete da ubuntu instaliram na karticu?
<lose> da
<bubi> pa onda bi ga mogao instalirat i na usb?
<lose> pa ko ti brani ali usb nije tako brz
<lose> kao kartica
<lose> extra opaka danska kartica
<bubi> aha
<lose> :)
<lose> onda ti đabe quad
<lose> miljuni megabajta rama
<lose> i to
<lose> kad on nije ustabiljen
<lose> onda je loše
<lose> mislim disk
<lose> OPAKI DANSKI DISK
<lose> :)
<bubi> eto ekipa, hvala još jednom, uživajte, lijep pozdrav!
<ivoks> opet ce biti price 'izgubili samo jednu tekmu, a tek 4.'
<ivoks> 'e kad to did posaljemo'
<ivoks> kaj zenska ne moze otvoriti usta? :)
<drac0> zene u hokeju
<drac0> zaposlene, studentice, kuharice, menadzerice
<drac0> hebate
<drac0> vidla zaba di se konji potkivaju :)
<drac0> qurcem v chelo
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> na putu sam da dodjem na put horizontale
<drac0> ajte noc
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-21
<dodobas> yello
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> q: kako desireu reci da se spoji na Ad-Hoc wifi mrezu?
<ivoks> moras ga rootat
<ivoks> defrost se moze spojiti na ad-hoc, ali htc sense ne moze
<drj_cro> a jel se moze spojit prek usb-a pa da,desire, ide na net prek pc-a
<drj_cro> il isto mora bit rootan?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> obrnuto radi
<ivoks> komp moze preko desirea (putem USB) na mrezu
<drj_cro> uzo sam si prekjuce u vipu opet desirea pa se opet malo igram sa njime
<drj_cro> ako ga rootam ,dal se moze jednostavno vratit na tvornicke postavke (jel cu i ovaj sigurno prodavat brzo)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> treba ti windows i usb kabel
<ivoks> imas nihove aplikacije koje ce ti sve zgazit
<ivoks> htcove
<ivoks> Veza je odbijena pri pokušaju povezivanja s www.index.hr.
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> iz druge skupine svi nose 2 boda
<ivoks> sto znaci ako pobijedimo sve tekme i imamo barem bolju gol razliku od srba, ulazimo u polufinale
<Neuromanc> jutro
<dodobas> oh lol... pojavio se wireless printer
<dodobas> sad mogu poslati 1000 test stranica...
<dodobas> pa cekati dok me pronadju :D
<Neuromanc> nda
<drj_cro> dodobas: posaljes na ispis neku knjigu i zadnju stranicu neku adresu sa molbom da ti tamo posalju to isprintano
<drj_cro> hebemu webmediu i njihove jeftilen servere,potrgo im se neki raid(tak bar kazu) i sad mi ne rade ni mailovi ni domena (wiki,glpi,...),nadam se samo da imaju backup :(
<dodobas> drj_cro: find /usr/src/linux |xargs lpr :D
<dodobas> ili tako nesto :D
<drj_cro> :)
 * drj_cro prodaje nokiu n900 
<Neuromanc> franjo kupuje dijelove za n96
<Neuromanc> mzda bi mogaoa nekog frankesteina od ta dva napraviti
<drj_cro> pa kaj mu je sa n96com?
<Neuromanc> ne zna
<Neuromanc> kabel ili lcd
<Neuromanc> hm cudno, veli da bi mu to bilo previse vremena za sloziti;)
<Neuromanc> to ne lici na njega
<drj_cro> ma nije to za njega.. za njega je ona raspadnuta njoka (jel jos uvijek zaljepljena selotepom?) :)
<drj_cro> e btw moram skocit tam do pabe danas.cemo kavu?
<Neuromanc> a ne, sad je citava:)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> reci franji da digne pare na bankomatu da moze kavu platit :)
<Neuromanc> nesto je promrmljao sto ukljucuje rijec guzica:)
<drj_cro> :)
<Neuromanc> ostale rijeci nisu bile razumljive:)
<Neuromanc> cisti akvarij
<Neuromanc> pa nije bas za zafrkanciju danas:)
<drj_cro> a lol... kaj mu ,jos, to niste izbacili van iz ureda :)
<Neuromanc> dva su, jedan je mrijestiliste:)
<Neuromanc> a nismo, volimo mi njega:)
<Neuromanc> skoro ga je srcani udar strefio kad mu je som iskocio iz mrezice
<Neuromanc> pala mu posudica na pod odmah
<drj_cro> nego, ste nabavili stapove za pecanje, pa da malo u ribiciju? :)
<Neuromanc> sta bi nas zabavljalo da nema njegovih akvarija
<Neuromanc> ima franjo dzepni nozic, samo nabodes soma na njega
<drj_cro> :)
<MmikeMRMA> zakaj prodaje nokiju?
<Mmike> Jel' mosh zabranit folowanje nekog?
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo
<ivoks> dodjem u ured obavit posao
<ivoks> a tamo nema neta
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<Neuromanc> a petak je
<ivoks> uzas, kaj ne
<ivoks> Hrvatski skijaš Ivica Kostelić trenutačno je vodeći u superveleslalomu u Kitzbühelu. Prvi u ukupnom poretku odlično je odvezao na legendarnj stazi Streif
<ivoks> kaj je on lud?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Neuromanc> ne, on je samo klasu iznad ostalih
<Neuromanc> kao sto je bila i janica
<ivoks> znaci, lud je
<Neuromanc> rad rad  i rad
<Neuromanc> dobro postavljeni temelji
<ivoks> neki dan sam se zaletio po stazi, da vidim kak je to voziti brzo
<ivoks> isao sam 70km/h
<ivoks> ne mogu si zamisliti ove koji idu 120+
<ivoks> to su ludjaci... za to moras biti lud
<Neuromanc> sve je stvar vjezbe
<ivoks> ma za to moras bit lud
<ivoks> tocka :)
<ivoks> neki auti ne idu tak brzo
<Neuromanc> eh define lud
<Neuromanc> meni su oni genijalci
<Neuromanc> i kostelici i blanka
<ivoks> a jos mi je teze shvatiti onog bodea
<Neuromanc> samo ko sto veli srica:
<ivoks> lik je na jednoj skiji vozio 80km/h
<Neuromanc> hr znanstvenici i strucnjaci su bolji od japanskih
<Neuromanc> ali nasi dodju na posao i onda cijeli dan raspravljaju sto i kako napraviti
<Neuromanc> a japanci dodju na posao i rade
<Neuromanc> je, bode je isto genijalan
<Neuromanc> zato smo u individualnim sportovima tak dobri
<Neuromanc> i u momcadskim ako imas frajera koji ih bespogovorno vodi kao cervar ili blazevic
<Neuromanc> a kad nemas cvrstog vodju onda je to kao sinoc
<ivoks> ako imas nekog trenera opijenog nacionalizom
<Mmike> ste vidli onog lika sto je isao skidat rekord u bicikliranju niz planinu?
<Mmike> pa mu se u take2 raspo bajk? :)
<ivoks> a u take2+0,5s i glava? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi osposobio gps logiranje?
<Mmike> hbogner, na mobitelu/
<hbogner> da
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> neki openmapnesto koristim
<Mmike> radi, cini se, ok
<hbogner> i jesi snimio kaj, jesi se igrao malo?
<Mmike> jesamjesam
<Mmike> ovaj dio oko mene sam prestrikao
<Mmike> budem sutra se zasjeo za komp pa s time nesto korisno napravio
<Mmike> pa cu te upilat
<Mmike> ili kog vec nadjem online :)
<hbogner> ok, samo pitaj, valjda ce ti netko znati pomoci ako bude trebalo
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> veselim se tome :)
 * Mmike si uboo novi hard disk
<hbogner> koji, koliko?
<Mmike> Samsung HD103SJ
<hbogner> ja cu morati neki veci uzeti
<Mmike> 330 kuna (s PDVom)
<Mmike> tebarajt
<hbogner> nemoj zezat, tako malo su sad
<hbogner> ma di si to nasao?
<ivoks> imam klijenta koji ima 1TB sastavljen od 8 IDE diskova
<ivoks> i nece me slusat kad mu kazem da mu je jeftinije sve to bacit i stavit dva sata diska od 1TB, nego i dalje se zajebavat s time
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner, supernet.hr
<hbogner> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /home/supernet/public_html/php/classes/mysql.php on line 15
<hbogner> lol
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike sad sumnjicavo gleda taj disk
<Mmike> hbogner, dobio sam neki rabat, opce ne kuzim zasto, inace je 450 kuna s PDVom
<hbogner> bas gledam , najjeftiniji 1t je 430 kn koliko sma nasao
<Mmike> ivoks, upravo stigao ticket - lik popizdio jer mu se raspao RAID tak da se neda popraviti, a nema lik backup - trazio je da mu se disableira backupiranje nakon sto mu je vise puta receno da je to 'lose'. Kao, kaj bu on placao za backup kad ima raid.
<Mmike> I sad pizdi :)
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> tak i onaj
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj kazes jel  valja wd cawair green
<ivoks> black
<hbogner> netko mi je govorio da trebam gledati samo blask
<ivoks> green je tih i spor; stedi energiju
<hbogner> ali treba mi samo kao storage kojem se nece cesto prisupati
<ivoks> black je pila
<ivoks> onda ce biti dobar
<hbogner> super, jer je jeftiniji
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> to jer /data disk
<hbogner>  / je brzi :D
<ivoks> super su mi ovi diskovi od 64MB cachea
<hbogner> taj sam bas i gledao wd green 64 mega cache
<hbogner> 1 tera
<Mmike> hbogner, nemam pojma
<Mmike> ivoks, ja imam spinpoint u stroju i zadovoljan sam skroz
<hbogner> Mmike, vec mi ivoks odgovorio, ali hvala :d
<Mmike> disk je vrlo vrlo tih
<Mmike> ivoks i ja se ne slazemo bas oko diskova cesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks je segata-fan :)
<Mmike> Segator! :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ja imam maxtor, seagate i wd
<hbogner> sva 3 rade kako treba
<ivoks> bio sam sarkastican
<ivoks> 64mb cache je besmislen
<hbogner> maxtori od 2003.
<hbogner> ivoks, meni svejedno za cache, pogotovo ako ga bacim u externu ladicu :D
<ivoks> Mmike: priznaj, kupujes spinpoint samo zato sto ima oznaku F1
<ivoks> ja sam fan diskova zbog kojih necu nemirno spavati
<Mmike> bed je s tim 'consumer' diskovima sto ne mozes ugasiti writeback cache
<Mmike> cak i kad kazes disku 'ugasi' i on kaze 'jesam' nisi siguran dal' je
<Mmike> za mp3ce i pornjavu nije bed
<Mmike> za baze neke i to, bed je
<SilverSpace> kaj ste se raspricali :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<hbogner> ivoks, zbog kojih neces nemirno spavati?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, bio je najjeftiniji :)
 * Mmike si sad kemija kak ce prekopirati podatke. /home je na 500GB disku, i sve to treba na terabajt. I sad si ja brijem kako cu otvoriti novog usera, staviti mu home u /tmphome, ulogirati se kao on, i prekopirati podatke...
<Mmike> jedino se nisam sjetio root accounta :)
<Mmike> kad taj ubuntu, neda ti da se ulogiras k'o root :)
<Mmike> e, bio sam u firmi jednoj sad na razgovoru
<Mmike> svi vrte ubuntu
<Mmike> veli lik, 'jedino di nemamo linux na uredjajima su ovi printeri i jedan nokia telefon' :)
<hbogner> a tebi smajl na facu :D
<Mmike> pa bas mi bilo milo
<Mmike> reko, kak vas sluzi
<Mmike> a veli lik, sluzi
<Mmike> ima sranja, al' nist visenego s windowsima
<Mmike> a ne kosta nista, veli :)
<Mmike> nitko od njih nije informaticar neki, da se razmemo :)
<Mmike> odvjetnici i knjigovodje
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> reko, odrzavanje i to, tko vam radi?
<Mmike> veli lik, mi sami :)
<Mmike> reko, neka vanjska ovo ono, veli lik 'ne fala' :)
<Mmike> od kad su se maknuli s windowsa, veli, nema potrebe za time :)
<Mmike> bas onak, milo mi bilo :)
<ivoks> to znaci da cemo ostati bez posla
<ivoks> :0
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> ivica pobijedio
<ivoks> u super g
<ivoks> ludjak
<ivoks> Zbog olujne bure i snijega zatvoren dio autoceste Zagreb – Split
<SilverSpace> ivoks: u kojem si sektoru danas
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> red 7
<ivoks> sektor za 100kn
<ivoks> jos nisam podignuo karte :)
<SilverSpace> ja C 9red
<ivoks> valjda cu moci na ulazu u arenu
<SilverSpace> da moci ce se vidio sam da je pisalo
<ivoks> TRIBINA DOLJE C / Cijena red:7 sjedalo:174
<SilverSpace> 181
<SilverSpace> blizu smo 
<SilverSpace> malo sam iznad tebe
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> moram doci po karte 90 minuta prije tekme
<ivoks> to je u 16:15
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> za 3 sata
<ivoks> pa idem obavit sto treba...
<ivoks> cujem ose
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> valjda vam se nece srusit arena :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jezik pregrizo :)
<SilverSpace> puca veza morat cu nekoga za vrat
<Mmike> kako da sa sed/awk/stogod odrezem sve od sredine linije?
<Mmike> recimo, imam liniju: moja mala ima velike noge
<Mmike> zelim sve iza 'ima'
<Mmike> znaci: ' velike noge'
<Mmike> ili ako pise: on ima dvije cite
<Mmike> onda ' dvije cite'
<Mmike> di je vinodol?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: more
<SilverSpace> ili traziš neki drugi
<Mmike> restoran :)
<Mmike> u teslinoj, naso sam
<Mmike> amis telekom: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1121200849.png
<SilverSpace> odoh na hokej
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_address_exhaustion
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uzivja
<ptlo> Mmike, ByeBye v4 je super app
<ptlo> odmah instalirao
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> ptlo, e:)
<Mmike> neznam kol'ko je precizan
<Mmike> al' ajd :)
<ptlo> nije nit bitno
<ptlo> fun je
<Mmike> http://www.otvorena-vrata.hr/otvorena_vrata.aspx
<Mmike> dobro, zar su oni debili?:)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> tko opce igra danas?
<jelly> (c) 2009, site jednom napravljen i nikad updatean
<ptlo> jooj Å¡to mrzim dizajnere koji misle da su boga za jaja uhvatili
<ptlo> joooj
<ptlo> mislim da ih mrzim više od managera
<ptlo> potonji su samo sleazy
<ptlo> ovi prvi si jos misle da su umjetnici
<Mmike> ovo mi se dugo nije desilo
<Mmike> x-i - kaputt
<ptlo> Mmike, gpeuc vs foetus
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> gpeuc :)
<ptlo> sa gpeucom ne zelim nikad posla imati nakon njegovih zadnjih 10 twitova
<ptlo> to nije tip covjeka s kojim bih ja zelio nesto zajedno raditi
<ptlo> da se citiram (pukli su ti xi pa nisi vidio)
<ptlo>  jooj Å¡to mrzim dizajnere koji misle da su boga za jaja uhvatili
<ptlo> kladim se da foetus zna bolje dizajnirati nego sto gpeuc zna programirati
<ptlo> a ovaj se na njega obrusio na idiotarije
<ptlo> i misli da je faca
<ptlo> dhh sindrom
<jelly> dhh?
<Mmike> ma, e
<Mmike> ja sam radio s peucom par puta
<Mmike> malo je tezak, al' ok 
<Mmike> al' ovo sad, neznam,e to
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> sto mu bi :)
<Mmike> dizajner, takvi su, sta ces :)
<Mmike> sto je #FF na tviteru?
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> ovo je perverzno:
<Mmike> ded481:~# free -g
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:            47         47          0          0          0         39
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:          7         39
<Mmike> Swap:            0          0          0
<Mmike> ded481:~# 
<ivoks> spektakl
<ivoks> koliko ljudi
<ivoks> za pamcenje
<ivoks> danas je na hokeju bilo vise ljudi nego na nogometu i kosarci zajedno
<ivoks> Medvescak je pravi primjer uspjesnog biznisa :)
<ivoks> jedan nas, nisam vidio ime je dobio tak po piksi danas
<ivoks> usto se s leda i u ocima si mu mogao vidjeti da mu je samo tijelo tu; on je negdje drugdje
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> i onda se opet slozio na led... nije mogao hodati
<ivoks> pred menom ga je tip nakucao
<ivoks> i nije dobio iskljucenje
<ivoks> kasnije je dosao k sebi, ali je u tom trenutku, te 2-3 minute bio u totalnom knockdownu
<ivoks> al svakako ovo treba dozivjeti
<ivoks> austrijski navijaci su cak par puta skandirali zig zag medvescak :)
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> ja tek sad dosao sa hokeja
<SilverSpace> he he :) http://slike.hr/slike/c/c36020110121191117_ac8a1.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-22
<Neuromanc> hm kak se Å¡alju kuponi jutarnjeg za nagradnu igru?
<drac0> jutro
<drac0> zivili
<drac0> evo da malo izreklamiram frenda, najjeftiniji transflash na hr trzistu, nabavite dok ima, kolicine su male! :)
<drac0> http://bitURL.net/a3ak
<SilverSpace> jutar drac0 
<Neuromanc> hm kak se Å¡alju kuponi jutarnjeg za nagradnu igru?
<Neuromanc> u koverti?
<drac0> ivoks, ping
<drac0> chaky, ping
 * Mmike ode novi disk
<Mmike> Weee
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si uspio
<Mmike> uspio?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: naucio je sam obrisati guzu...
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> presao sam 3-14
<Mmike> sad sam na 3-15
<Mmike> a disk, jos se kopira
<Mmike> ircam bez Xa, iz bitchxa
<dodobas> sto je 3-14?
<Mmike> dodobas: angry birds
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ??
<SilverSpace> kakva sad guzica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti poznat ovaj tip malo celavi http://slike.hr/slike/c/c36020110121191117_ac8a1.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemam xe :)
<Mmike> nemrem, jel, pogledat :) 
<Mmike> cek, mozda mogu na mobitelu
<SilverSpace> aa sad tek skuzio
<Mmike> /dev/sdb1             899G  271G  583G  32% /mnt/newhome
<Mmike> /dev/sdc1             450G  426G  1.4G 100% /mnt/oldhome
<Mmike> jos malo manje od 200 GB za prekopirati
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tak ste blizu sjedili? :)
 * Mmike je pretipkao gornji URL u mobitel, iz prve, bez greske :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> odo se spremat
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj putujes
<Mmike> idem u mamu :)
<budz0r> Mmike: mene ti nema danas
<budz0r> nazalost
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobar wallpaper za andru http://bitURL.net/a3b8
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-23
<andrija13> Dobar dan! Trebam pomoć oko spajanja na internet putem mobitela.
<drj_cro> andrija13: reci
<drj_cro> andrija13: koj mob i koj provider
<andrija13> bog. Sony ericsson w890i, t-mobile. Stvar je u tome da se on uredno spoji, ali samo ako je u postavkama moba dopušteno spajanje na 3g mrežu
<andrija13> dakle, ako stavim samo 2g odnosno gsm, ne spaja se
<drj_cro> andrija13: pa bice da ti je to prob na mobu.jesi probao proguglat?
<andrija13> Zaključio sam da je to u u buntuu jer na svim sajtovima na kojima sam tražio kako se spojiti na net putem dial upa preko bluetootha, rezultat je isti: sada ste spojeni na vašu broadband vezu i to je to! Niko valjda ni ne očekuje da postoji potreba za spajanjem na 2g
<drj_cro> hmm.sumnjam.si gledao logove sto kaze,da li javlja kakve greske?
<drj_cro> provjeri logove /var/log/syslog i message
<andrija13> Dečki, hvala za sada, moram zgibat, probaću vas ulovit kasnije!
<drj_cro> np :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<hbogner> prezivili
<drac0> hbogner, si probao ikada napraviti butabilni sdcard
<drac0> tipa 2 gige sd kartica, i gore recimo live ubutnu
<drac0> po nekoj logici, ako stroj odnosno bios vidi karticu, onda je same shit ko i bilo kakav usb stick
<drac0> SilverSpace, isto pitanje :)
<hbogner> drac0, sd card ne, ali usb jedam 
<hbogner> *jedam=jesam
<hbogner> mislim da silver ima na cf kartici os
<drac0> ma da oboje, i samo kao live cd, a i kao os bas
<drac0> evo idem bas probati pa javim
<drj_cro> drac0: ako hoces live skini si liveusb sa neta,a ak hoces os instaliras si normalno pingvina na usb
<drac0> drj_cro, ma na usb sticku to imam odavno
<drac0> striktno me zanima sd kartica
<drac0> sdhc class 4
<hbogner> drac0, unetbotin pa brobaj s njim baciti gore
<drj_cro> pa ne bi li trbalo to biti isto
<drac0> i meni se cini
<drac0> probao jednom prije cca 2 god. i nije radilo
<drac0> nije se butao iako ga je sistem vidio uredno
<drac0> hbogner, ma jednostavnost do ibera, defaultni startup disk creator iz mavericka, pa da vidimo :)
<hbogner> drac0, mene je prije mucio defaultni disk creator, ali unetbotin je radio
<dodobas> hbogner: 66% je baterija
<hbogner> dodobas, wow, meni je 49.8
<dodobas> tj. last full capacity
<hbogner> mani je kapacitet pao ispod pola :(
<drac0> ha! :)
 * drac0 si je nabavio transflash class 4 koji radi kao class 6 :D
<drac0> hbogner, znas koji vjerodostojan disk bench za linux? :)
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, bonnie, dbench, fio
<SilverSpace> uh 
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, koji fs gore opali i da li radi test kopiranja i citanja i velikih i malih fajlova/blokova?
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam probao na sdcard
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, ne opali fs, moras imati fs, obavi testove kakve hoces
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, probaj bonnie, najjednostavniji je i za sekvencijalno citanje je ok
<MmikeMRMA> a onda se poigraj sa dbench i fio
<SilverSpace> na flas karticu preko ide adaptera ali to je prestrasno kak je to sporo
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, tnx budem probao
<drac0> SilverSpace, mene zanima cisti sdhc i da mi se buta preko ugradjenog readera u lapu recimo
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, za class 4 hdtach kaze da postize 6.68 mb/s :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: to bi se trebalo bootat bez problema ako ima mogucnost iz biosa
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam to uopce testirao, osim davno, tada je bila class 2 u pitanju, nije radilo
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, eh, ne kzuim se bas u to, neznam jel' to puno ili malo :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, to je puno, class 6 za cijenu class 4 ;)
<MmikeMRMA> :)
 * MmikeMRMA ide rfactor nabacit
<drac0> sad cu probat bonnie
<drac0> live maverick radi samo tako
<drac0> znaci da potvrdim, ako cete nabacivati live cd na sdcard, radi super
<drac0> sad cu probat instalirat bas
<drac0> hebate ovo super radi
<MmikeMRMA> a kaki adapter imas?
<hbogner> jel netko ima problema sa tv karticom na 10.10
<hbogner> jucer instalio curi na desktop i neradi tv kartica
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, bez adaptera, card reader u thinkpadu, bios ga vidi kao toshiba generic icc card reader
<drac0> hbogner, frend ima tv karticu na mavericku, radi ko vurica, mislim da ima avermediu
<hbogner> meni moja redi bez bed
<hbogner> a
<SilverSpace> i moja radi bez problema
<MmikeMRMA> ea
<MmikeMRMA> koja tv kartica?
<MmikeMRMA> PCI/
<MmikeMRMA> ja bih si go uboo
<MmikeMRMA> al nikako
<hbogner> Mmike, 05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<hbogner> 05:01.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<hbogner> nasao sam ovo: http://blog.burghardt.pl/2007/11/pixelview-playtv-pro-pv-bt878p9x/
<hbogner> nesto sam skeniroa i nasao neke programe, pa sad cekam da cura dodje doma i upaki tvtime i da vidim jel radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: usb
<hbogner> Mmike, da, pci
<Mmike> hbogner, cek, pa taj bt878, to nije digitalni?
<hbogner> Mmike, ne
<hbogner> analogni
<Mmike> pa sto gleads na to?
<hbogner> staro par godina
<Mmike> ja imam takvu (ili slicnu), i radi mi bez beda, osim zvuka. 
<hbogner> kablovska ima analogni signal
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bravo ti :)
<Mmike> monitor, kad ima crnu pozadinu, zuji
<Mmike> kad ima bijelu, ne zuji
<Mmike> wtf?
<hbogner> ne plavu
<hbogner> ?
<hbogner> aha to ti
<hbogner> e ja na ovom nisma mogao uopce naci programe
<hbogner> a kazes da tebi radi sve osim zvuka?
<hbogner> jesi to bio rjesio ili kaj?
<Mmike> ne, jednostavno, ne radi
<Mmike> tj, mozes rijesiti tako da zvuk iz tv kartice kablom spojis na line-in na zvucnoj
<Mmike> i onda tako slusas
<Mmike> driveri sjebati
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> tako moja kartica ima po defaultu slozeno :d
<hbogner> kabl spaja nju i line in :D
<Mmike> e :)
<hbogner> jel se netko sreo s nvidia-vdpau-driver?
<hbogner> jel pomaze to kaj?
<dodobas> samo za hd video... 
<dodobas> ako player podrzava
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> vlc nisam vidio na listi podrzanih 
<hbogner> nikaj onda, za sd nema potrebe :D
<HmmZ0r> podrzava ti mplayer
<hbogner> vidio, sam za njega
<hbogner> nadao sam se da na mencoder ima efekta 
<chaky|lap> ja koristim vdpau u mplayeru
<dodobas> vlc podrzava
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/53/263709.jpg
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-16
<calmpitbul1> Dobro jutro
<Mmike> Zima Zima
<jelly-home> -8?
<igustin> -8°C
<jelly-home> aj da sam bio vani ne bi me cudilo sto sam se prehladio, ali cijeli vikend sam bio manjevise doma
<dodobas> je.. malo je hladnoije... propuhalo mi rukavice na biciklu...
<Mmike> fino fino zima fino
<obruT> jao, vidio sam fini curicak kako vozi bajk po ovoj hladnoci, skoro sam joj ponudio da ju ugrijem malo, da se ne smrzne jadna
<Mmike> al' te presjeko jos-ledeniji pogled tvoje drage? :)
<obruT> nije bila blizu :)
<calmpitbul1> Ja sam bio trcat ujutro 
<calmpitbul1> I nije bilo zima
<obruT> za trcanje nikad nije zima...
<calmpitbul1> Osim kad je, al priznajem da sam imao rukavice
<calmpitbul1> Znam znam trcanje na-8 sa rukavicama je za curice
<drj_cro> trcanje je za curice
<calmpitbul1> Pa i to
<jelly-home> tak je to kad imash dzukce
<calmpitbul1> Je al sam morao francuskinju odfurat doma jer je imala onaj pogled...ti to stvarno....pa sam onda uzel samo pita kojem je tak uvijek svejedno
<obruT> calmpitbul1: zasto ? ja na ispod 5 trcim s rukavicama, kamoli ne na minusu
<calmpitbul1> Ja samo kada je ispod 0
<obruT> ja sam curica pa imam osjetljive prste na rukama i nogama :P
<calmpitbul1> To znaci da imas i dugacke gace, one kakve imaju cowboyi
<obruT> ne bas, za trcanje su mi dovoljne tajice, dakle ne cowboy nego peder :)
<Mmike> ja ne trcim
<Mmike> al' rolam
<Mmike> iako nisam nikad rolao na -5
<Mmike> a mogao bih bas veceras
<calmpitbul1> Rolanje je za cowboye :)
<Mmike> i za ljude sjebatih koljena
<Mmike> od - trcanja :)
<calmpitbul1> Tuse
<calmpitbul1> Bio ja na ubuntu-classroom i priznajem da je bilo zanimljivo
<jelly-home> Dragi provideru.  Otvoriti port 22 od routera prema vascelom internetu NIJE najmudrija stvar
<Neuromanc> imam disk iz neispravnog laptopa
<Neuromanc> hocu ga koristiti u externom docku
<Neuromanc> trebam jos nesta s njim napraviti osim da ga ustekam?
<jelly-home> ne
<Neuromanc> obican veliki disk sam samo ustekao i radi...
<jelly-home> ako je SATA
<Neuromanc> ovaj se uopce ne zaspina...
<Neuromanc> da, sata je...
<jelly-home> a) mozda je crko b) mozda tvoj dock ne voli taj model
<Neuromanc> izgleda da cu ga morati gurnuti u drugi takav notebook...
<jelly-home> jel dobro sjeo
<Neuromanc> prebaciti s njega podatke...
<Neuromanc> sjeo je, nije mi htio dock niti drugog takvog iz ispavnog notebooka...
<jelly-home> meni jeftini dock ne voli Maxtore, pa sam kupio skuplji gdje za sad svi ustekani diskovi rade
<Neuromanc> on ima neke fucking jumpere...
<Mmike> jelly-home, koji/kaki dock imas?
<Mmike> gledam bil' kupio esata ili usb3. I dal' je eSATAp dovoljan da napaja i 3.5" diskove?
<jelly-home> ne znam za eSATAp, ovaj ima napajanje
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=tvrdi-disk-dodatak-sharkoon-sata-ide-quickport-combo-esata-crni&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051518&id_artikl=051.518.071
<jelly-home> verziju koja jos ima 2 usb porta i SD reader
<jelly-home> cek, lazem, moj nema IDE
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/1261
<jelly-home> i eSATA kontroler u racunalu
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dock taj imam i ja
<SilverSpace> lazem ovaj je moj http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/1265
<SilverSpace> i naravno lan radi samo na windozima :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' mogu kak rec aptu 'instaliraj iz ovog repozitorija, ne iz onog'?
<jelly-home> Mmike: istu verziju paketa?  Ne
<Mmike> ma, snaso sam
<jelly-home> maknes jedan repo
<Mmike> imam maatkit koji u lokalnim repoima ima score 900 i verziju, neznam 5, a u perconinim ima score 500 i verziju 7
<Mmike> pa je apt-get install maatkit=7 naparvilo sto sam htio
<SilverSpace> zasto ljudi brisu sa diska ako neznaju sto treba obrisati a sto ne  ??
<SilverSpace> to mi nikad nije jasno
<SilverSpace> ne znaju*
<jelly-home> zato sto imaju backup!
<SilverSpace> aha :) moz si misliti
<dodobas> vidio sam nešto windows, kaze mali od susjeda da su to prozori, ali ja vec imam prozore na kuci
<SilverSpace> kak ljudima windozi pocuclaju tele2 karticu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> udate windoze
<igustin> SilverSpace: ...pa još ako to rade u roamingu... epic
<api984> tele2 pije na veliko :)
<igustin> ne pije tele2
<igustin> piju windowsi i ostali programi
<api984> :)
<igustin> "nek' se vindoze apdejtaju dok skijamo" o.O
<api984> bas tako
<igustin> "skinut ću koji film s torrenta da večeras gledamo" kaže mali
<api984> uf
<igustin> i dođe račun s kojim auto mogu kupiti
<SilverSpace> Pola milijarde Kineza na Internetu
<igustin> i pitaju mene Å¡to se desilo
<SilverSpace> igustin: da udate pije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> api984: imao sam takav slučaj, ne znam kako je završio
<igustin> 100KB=6kn
<api984> igustin: puno
<igustin> račun nekih ~40 kkn
<igustin> "ma nismo mi, to je neka greška"
<SilverSpace> ostavili preko noci i pojede mu karticu od sto kuna :)
<igustin> ah, masa takvih
<SilverSpace> ne kuze ljudi 
<igustin> a kad im kažeš da treba u tom slučaju podesit neke stvari (tipa ugasit auto update) onda te popljuju "što pametuješ", kao da oni sami ne mogu to instalirati
<api984> e da... velik problem
<igustin> i onda se svađaju s operaterom itd.
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> i prijete promjenom operatera zbog prevelikog računa :)
<igustin> been there, done that
<SilverSpace> stemdA: ping
<igustin> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/igoogle-hrvatski-nacin/113442.aspx
<igustin> 100.000 korisnika?!? moš' mislit
<igustin> ah, autor članka = promo
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> yep 
<igustin> "Čitatelji portala Bug.hr spadaju među najnaprednije korisnike Interneta u Hrvatskoj"
<igustin> đizus krajst
<SilverSpace> nesto sto je odavno bilo 
<igustin> na bug.hr je najveća nakupina napuhanih tinejdžera, a ne najnaprednijih korisnika interneta ;)
<igustin> lijepo isključiš komentare i misliš da si faca s tom reklamom
<igustin> to treba popljuvat ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: imam tu jednog lika kaj kupuje stalno bug, a nema pojma o nicemu
<igustin> a sve što zna naučio je iz Buga? :)
<SilverSpace> je reklame :)
<SilverSpace> sve kaj kaze su mu reference bug
<SilverSpace> pise u bug
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> kako je ono jednom jedan rekao...
<igustin> "Bug je za informatičare ono što je astrologija za astronome"
<SilverSpace> luk mi uso medu zube :)
<SilverSpace> jucer sam napravio upgrade na 12.04
<SilverSpace> i gle cuda sve radi
<SilverSpace> osim skype kamere opet
<SilverSpace> moram tu kameru promjeniti
<SilverSpace> u drugim aplikacijama radi ?
<dodobas> lajkajte nas na facebooku https://www.facebook.com/geoinfo64 :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, kad odes na 'transfer list' u rtorrentu, jel' ti jasno sto sve ono tamo znaci? :)
<ivoks> http://www.surfstitch.com/product_images/236531PBP-BURTON-1.JPG
<ivoks> pripremljen :)
<hbogner> ivoks, a kaj ti to?
<SilverSpace> daska :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> torba za daski
<ivoks> u
<SilverSpace> pa da to sam i reko :))
<SilverSpace> borderski
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ipak sutra krecem na skijaliste koje se ide jednom u zivotu
<ivoks> treba doci u stilu :)
<hbogner> a di to ides na bordanje?
<SilverSpace> di ides
<hbogner> da se ide jednom u ziovtu?
<ivoks> pa rekao sam vec par puta
<ivoks> kaj ne slusate? :)
<ivoks> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/
<hbogner> ne
<hbogner> nice
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrrr
<dodobas> dobro taj canonical placa :)
<SilverSpace> sljaka ovaj precise
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jel stabilan?
<dodobas> budz0r: ne, samo je precizan :)
<budz0r> dodobas: a ha, thx
<SilverSpace> budz0r: nije mi se jos u ova dva dana srusio
<ivoks> meni je network manager poludio danas
<ivoks> stalno mi javlja da mi zica nije spojena
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> al samo kad pokrenem vpn
<budz0r> ivoks: koristis li jos uvijek apache directory studio za pretrazivanje i dodavanje korisnika i grupa u lpda
<budz0r> *ldap
<ivoks> kako kad
<budz0r> ima li stogod sto mi moze trekirati zadnji UID i GID, bez da ih ja moram pamtit ili zapisivat
<budz0r> prilikom dodavanja korisnika u ldap
<ivoks> pa mozes iscitati iz ldapa
<ivoks> jel vama ovo radi: http://www.sygic.com/en
<ivoks> ah, proradilo
<hbogner> ivoks, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com :D
<ivoks> nije down
<ivoks> nego je site prazan
<ivoks> mislim da imaju problem s caching sustavom
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> ali ovo je fora, nekidan saznao za to
 * ivoks skida navigaciju za kanadu
<SilverSpace> nikako naci kako da na misu iskoristim gumb za naredbu pgup pgdn
<ivoks> koji baksuz
<ivoks> nadogradim sustav s hardya na lucid
<ivoks> nadogradi se amavis
<ivoks> i odjednom svi mailovi bivaju virus :)
<ivoks> a fora je u tome da se na istom stroju vrti nod32 proxy
<ivoks> i amavis ga je skuzio
<ivoks> i isao provjeriti je li mail virus
<ivoks> a kako je to samo proxy za windows strojeve, nema licencu za linux klijent
<ivoks> i nod32_cli exita s 1
<ivoks> sto amavisu znaci da mail ima virus
<ivoks> a amavis u hardyu nije poznavao nod32
<ivoks> tj., esets
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-17
<SilverSpace> jutro pospanci
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> radno je od 8.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mrtvo je na kanalu pa hajde da ga malo razbudim :)
<lulz87> super su to poslovi kad usput chatas na ircu :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne radim
<SilverSpace> uh ne mogu se prilagoditi na novoga misa
<SilverSpace> ili mi je spor ili klik vise onda mi je prebrzi
<lulz87> http://danas.net.hr/znanost/page/2012/01/17/0049006.html
<lulz87> ipak taj spielberg nije tolko belsav :)
<obruT> lulz87: jel pakiras stvari za zatvor ? :)
<SilverSpace> on upravlja tim racunalom :)
<lulz87> ja sam im napisao formulu, pa znam i backdoor
<lulz87> tj, znam sta nije obuhvaceno
<lulz87> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2012/01/16/0746006.html?pos=n1
<lulz87> :)
<lulz87> ljudi pukli
<Mmike> HI MEN!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad sam tak kihnuo da sam si pljunuo na sred monitora :)
<jelly-home> ruku staviti, jebemu
 * jelly-home potrosio 300 maramica i pap. rucnika u zadnja tri dana
<jelly-home> cudo koliko toga stane u sinuse
<ivoks> da, zamro je kanal
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) 
<SilverSpace> nisam stigo
<hbogner> ivoks, pa kad nema tebe
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da vise niko nis ne pita na kanalu :)
<Mmike> zamro je kanal cim se ne pricaju istine o tome kako je mazda superiornija fordu, kako je postgres iznad mysqla i kako je canonical sve sjebao sa Unityjem :)
<SilverSpace> naucili su koristiti google ili nema novih :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: unity zakon 
<SilverSpace> :))))
<obruT> i kad je Mmike skuzio da django nije tak los :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> rekli smo 'istine' :)
<Mmike> bas sad krpam django neki
<Mmike> i imas pravo
<Mmike> nije opce los
<Mmike> ako radis CMS nekakav
<Mmike> i ako ZNAS STO FAKIN RADIS
<obruT> cuj, svaku bazu, svaki cpu i memoriju moze netko zaklat tko ne zna sta radi, neovisno o tehnologiji :)
<Mmike> da, al' je django konceptualno naopak
<Mmike> osim ako ne radis CRM
<Mmike> jer to sto ima je predvidjeno za tako sto :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak smo se opet nasli na pocetku te raspre? :)
<ivoks> mysql rulez
 * ivoks runs
 * ivoks is still running
<obruT> postgres rulez
<dodobas> mongodb is webscale :)
<jelly-home> sqlite!
<obruT> dbase IV !
<obruT> fali nam ravilov koji podatke smjesta u hasheve drito u perl kodu :)
<obruT> kakva baza, kakvi bakraci :)
<jelly-home> tak se to radi
<jelly-home> ak oces perzistenciju, Tie u nesto pa opet tuci po hashevima
<obruT> ma picis kod na svn/git/hg/stovec, mozes i rollbackat na hrpu pointova :)
<Mmike> ima li netko ideju kako da uhuntam 'connection timeouteove'
<Mmike> imam 2 postgres kutije i 2 web/apache/django kutije
<Mmike> i svako malo psycopg sa apache kutije javi 'connection timed out' kad se pokusava spojiti na postgres
<Mmike> naravno, na postgresima to ne vidim
<ivoks> ja se ne mogu nacuditi carnetu i srcu
<ivoks> jedni te forsiraju da na istom IP-u imas i www.domena.hr i www.domena.unizg.hr, a drugi ti salju 'sigurnosne izvjestaje' u kojima pise da certifikat za taj IP nije ispravan
<ivoks> pa naravno da nije; kako ce biti kad su dvije razlicite domene
<obruT> Mmike: to je hrpa nekih konekcija - tudje aplikacije koje se vrte ili nesto sto je pod tvojom kontrolom ?
<Mmike> napraivo sam glupi test tipa: psql -h pgbox1 -U bla -c 'select 1', i na cca 1M konekcija imam oko 150 connection timeouta, a nemam pojma zasto
<ivoks> SNI ionako ne podrzavaju svi browseri jos
<Mmike> obruT, tudji appovi, al' problem postoji jer ga mogu sam rekreirati sa ovim psqlekom od gore
<obruT> Mmike: ja bih posnifao promet pa vidio sto se dogadja...
<Mmike> obruT, al' moram onda sniffat cijelo fakin vrijeme
<Mmike> to ce bit
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ethercap ima neke module za postgres cak
<Mmike> threading modul u pythonu ne kuzi multithreading
<Mmike> tj, kuzi
<Mmike> al' se neda sirit po procesorima
<obruT> Mmike: ako mozes nekak logicki odvojit tvoje spajanje onda mozes postaviti filter na tcpdump da hvata samo tvoje konekcije...
<Mmike> obruT, hm, daj mi ideju, kak da 'logicki' odvojim?
<Mmike> mogu mozda dic treci IP na destination stroju i spajat se prek njega
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> obruT, zanimljivo, thnx :)
<jelly-home> ili Pg listener na nestandardnom portu
<Mmike> pg listener?
<Mmike> misils, nesto a-la redir?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> mislim sto god Pg koristi da slusa na portu
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da mi i hping3 tu i tamo baci timeout, al' uopce ne onda kad se to desi sa postgresom. Jos bolje, imam 5 threadova koji rokaju po postgresu, i tu i tamo jedan od njih timeouta ,ne svi. Imam isti teest na drugom clusteru, i tamo sve radi ok.
<Mmike> Nemrem postgresu reci da slusa na 2 porta odjednom :/
<jelly-home> pih, kakav je to servis
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> al' nisam bas naso servisa koji mogu to sam tak
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://is.gd/olwq0I
<Mmike> osim apacheta :)
<jelly-home> ili sshd ili bind ili tinydns ili...
<jelly-home> valjda svi
<jelly-home> ok, ne bind 
<Mmike> mysql isto nemre kliko vidim
<Mmike> nit redis, nit memcached
<Mmike> ne vidim sto bi dobio time konkretno u postgresu
<jelly-home> isto sto i sa drugom ip adresom
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> imas pravo :)
<SilverSpace> apt-get install freedom
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/the-ben-nanonote-the-worlds-smallest-linux-laptop/
<SilverSpace> tri puta nadogradivao preciznog i sva tri puta trazi reboot
<SilverSpace> postali ko windoze
<Mmike> apt-get install kraptor
<jelly-home> preciznog?
<SilverSp1ce> Ubuntu 12.04 Precise 64bit: Linux 3.2.0-9-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.290 MHz | Bogomips: 12769.59 | Mem: 1127/1994M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 28.59G Free: 7.53G | Procs: 204 | Uptime: 5 hrs 3 mins 54 secs  | Load: 0.04 0.40 0.63  | Vpenis: 102.5 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 399.30M Out:
<SilverSp1ce> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 1148 RPM Case:NA Fan: 0 RPM HDD: Mushkin 32GB SSD:0°C
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: uh, to jos nije izaslo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da nije :)
<civija> SilverSpace: i, je li ti radi hibernacija na 12.04? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, optparse ili getopt?
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.35-31-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.20GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 33.1% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 15.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<dodobas> Mmike: ovisi sto ti treba :D
<Mmike> dodobas, parsat argumente u cmdline utilitijima :)
<Mmike> vidm da 2.7 ima i argparse
<dodobas> ima i sys.args ... :)
<hbogner> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-37-generic-pae |  Dual Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 2999.847 MHz | Bogomips: 12000.27 | Mem: 2442/3022M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 1879.61G Free: 411.36G | Procs: 162 | Uptime: 2 days 16 hrs 54 mins 25 secs  | Load: 0.44 0.45 0.51  | Vpenis: 640.9 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth1: In: 3.94G Out: 1015.27M 
<hbogner> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 1463 RPM Case: +50.0°C Fan: 0 RPM HDD: Maxtor 6L120M0:34°C
<hbogner> hm, nema distro
<hbogner> al 10.04 je
<dodobas> opet ovi sa penisima
<jelly-home> dodobas: mislis @ARGV
<Mmike> dodobas, da, znam da ima, al' ima i neki wapper oko toga, rizu mu staru :)
<igustin> dodobas: da, baš sam htio reći... ;)
<SilverSpace> civija: ovo mi je na desktop racunalu
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> kak sam fino iizgubio 40ak minuta :)
<Mmike> jel' koristite google+?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naravno :)
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> kaj ima gore?
<SilverSpace> zavisi kaj i koga pratis 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7jYj1gio7qE
<ivoks> glava mi puca
<Mmike> to ti je od brujanja mondea :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pazi lika
<Mmike> hoce kriptirati storane procedure
<Mmike> jer, ako mu netko provali na mysql onda on ima sranje
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> heh, to ima Oracle i potpuno je beskorisno
<jelly-home> trebalo 10 minuta za naci deobfuskator na googleu
<Mmike> naravno da je beskorisno
<Mmike> radim za neke likove
<Mmike> nesto
<Mmike> i dali mi roota na stroju
<Mmike> i stavio u /root/.my.cnf root password or mysqla
<Mmike> naravno. chmod 600 i sve to
<Mmike> i lik popizdio, da kaj ja to radim
<Mmike> da tko je vidio password tako stavljati
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> gle mozda majstor koristi isti password na sto mjesta
<SilverSpace> tocno 100 dana do izlaska Ubuntu 12.04
<chaky> SysInfo: Linux 3.1.9-1-ARCH |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz 2400.243 MHz | Bogomips: 19205.53 | Mem: 2609/3958M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 2567.21G Free: 536.72G | Procs: 169 | Uptime: 3 days 21 hrs 3 mins 38 secs  | Load: 0.00 0.04 0.11  | Vpenis: 871.9 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2) @ 1920x1080 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 29.24G Out: 2.98G 
<chaky> Sensors: CPU: +24.0°C Fan:NA Case: +26.5°C Fan:NA HDD:
<chaky> igustin: nisam ja Fedoras!! :P
<chaky> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<chaky> the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 277 more bytes)
<chaky> Pa sto moram jos ciniti?!!??
<jelly-home> chaky: rondaj po disku, pravi mreznog prometa, takve stvari
<jelly-home> ili kupi Entropy Key
<chaky> jelly-home: thanks, vec sredjeno :)
<igustin> koliko uspijem pratiti, chaky ima najvećeg :D 
<igustin> Vpenis: 871.9 cm
<igustin> ^^
<igustin> chaky: nisi Fedoraš? :D a tko pakira Holos? ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.35-31-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 9.4% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 15.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Mmike> Hm, zasto meni ne pokazuje penis?
<hbogner> Mmike,zato jer ga nemas :D
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> druga skripta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krivu skriptu imas :)
<Mmike> hbogner, koji irc klijent ti rabis?
<hbogner> xchat, ali skripta radi i an irssi
<Mmike> hbogner, dcc
<Mmike> mi skriptu
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> molim te? ::)
<hbogner> evo Mmike 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj opet
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> aj mailom:)
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/sysinfo.pl
<hbogner> jesi skinuo?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' tu imam
<hbogner> provjeri sadrzaj
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-31-generic |  AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 38399.64 | Mem: 4007/8002M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 145.96G | Procs: 310 | Uptime: 1 wk 4 days 1 hr 31 mins 4 secs  | Load: 0.11 0.20 0.28  | Vpenis: 542.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 25.18G Out: 62.97G 
<Mmike> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +42.9°C Fan:NA HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:35°C
<Mmike> Aha!
<Mmike> ok :)
<hbogner> eto sad si smao senzore nastimas kako treba, meni se neda s tim petljat
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-31-generic |  AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 3200.000 MHz | Bogomips: 38399.64 | Mem: 4006/8002M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 145.96G | Procs: 311 | Uptime: 1 wk 4 days 1 hr 31 mins 40 secs  | Load: 0.37 0.26 0.29  | Vpenis: 590.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 25.18G Out: 62.97G 
<Mmike> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +45.0°C Fan:NA HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:35°C
<hbogner> ims i /syscolor 1 ili 0
<Mmike> to cu sutra
<Mmike> idem lec sad
<hbogner> idi
<hbogner> idem i ja uskoro
<budz0r> 3ware 9650SE + WD GREEN (MODEL -  WDC WD15EARS) == NE RADI!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-18
<MmikeDOMA> kako da kazem googlotu da me NE redirekta na .hr ?
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: http://www.google.com/ncr
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, :***********************
<ivoks> pozdrav s frankfurta
<ivoks> iz
<ivoks> ncr
<ivoks> no country redirect
<Mmike> Nabijem ga na corosync
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> zdravo, ivoks
<Mmike> jel' ima snijega u frankfurtu?
<Neuromanc> bok ivoks:)
<lulz87> hmm, jel vama radi wikipedia [en] ? nebi smjela
<jelly-home> lulz87: view source radi.
<lulz87> pa rekli su da od srijede 05:00 bude crnilo protiv sopa act-a
<lulz87> a, ipak radi, samo je bio redirect od par sekundi
<Mmike> meni ne radi
<Mmike> kak da u chrometu stackam shortcute? :)
<Mmike> (jesam objasnio, a? :) )
<Mmike> daklem, imam onaj 'toolbar' gdje mogu stavljati bookmarke
<Mmike> (i onda ako naziv bookmarka obrisem, imam samo malu ikonicu)
<Mmike> sad bih htio da imam drop-down za te, neke, bookmarke, jel' to izvedivo, zna li tko?
<jelly-home> folder napravi.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja koristim ovo https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ajgmnekpakhkbnhehnpkminifbpmkghg
<SilverSpace> ovo je cak i bolje ima pretrazivac https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nnancliccjabjjmipbpjkfbijifaainp
<Mmike> taj neat bookmarks je drek
<Mmike> imam to
<Mmike> totalno je beskorisno
<SilverSpace> '
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> doduse ja koristim ovo https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ihcodplghfdjphhffhiekmfbllkfdppg
<Mmike> jos kad bi mogo promjenit ikonu folderu
<Mmike> kak bi to super bilo
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, ono radi
<Mmike> novi biserko
<Mmike> likovi vrte enkodiranje videja s ffmpegom, koji se pokrece svake minute i enkodira sve sto ima u kjuju
<Mmike> ffmpeg pokrecu iz phpa
<Mmike> cron pokrece php
<Mmike> php ne izadje van ako vec radi ffmpeg, nego ceka da ffmpeg zavrsi
<Mmike> nakon sat vremena imas 60 phpova samo za taj kju
<Mmike> kjuova ima 10ak
<Mmike> svaki php uzme oko 30 MB memorije
<Mmike> pa koji debili
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> tehnologija
<ivoks> pozdrav iz Airbusa, negdje nad Britanijom
<jelly-home> tsk
<ivoks> 20eura 24h
<ivoks> mos radit bilo gdje
<ivoks> jos da napajanje uvedu...
<obruT> ivoks: razbij jedno od svjetala iznad pa se prikljuci na struju od toga :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> lagao sam
<ivoks> nisam nad britanijom
<ivoks> vec nad sjevernim morem
<ivoks> dodjem kasnije...
<Mmike> nad britaniju? :)
<Mmike> ivoks daj neki live feed
<Mmike> isto tako neki bandwidth test
<hbogner> live stream sa web kamere :D
<drj_cro> ivoks: spoji se na bambuser i strimaj let :)
<hbogner> full HD :D
<obruT> uzmi webcam ionako sa zicama da se vide proseci po avionu do pilotske kabine :)
<obruT> usput promrmljaj nesto sto slici na arapski
<hbogner> http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf
<hbogner> ovo pokreni :D
<hbogner> ivoks, neeeeeee
<hbogner> ostali da
<Mmike> flje
<ivoks> e?
<SilverSpace> o
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kam sad putujes? na bordanje?
<ivoks> pa pitao si me jucer
<Andrija> dobar dan
<ivoks> Kapetan Kukavica: Nisam   htio bježati, slučajno sam   upao u čamac za spašavanje!  
<Andrija> hahha
<ivoks> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/ford-mondeo--na-europsko-trziste-stize-tek-u-proljece-2013-/1000752/
<ivoks> kako je krasan
<Andrija> može mala pomoć, vjerovatno ovdje ima linux sturčnjaka da me malo upute
<Andrija> ako se ovdje može pričati o ubuntu
<SilverSpace> Andrija: naravno :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj opet forda
<Andrija> imam problem, ubuntu neće startat, pojavi se blicanje ekrana i bootanje stane
<ivoks> i nakon nekog vremena dobijes squashfs shell
<ivoks> ili kak se vec zove :)
<Andrija> onda ga restartam i na trikove, F8, F10 ... nekakve nasumične pritiske uspijem pokrenuti
<SilverSpace> Andrija: jel mozda imas neki usbe ustekan u racunalo 
<Andrija> ne
<Andrija> probao sam na googlu, ne znam kako tražiti
<Andrija> ubuntu 10.10
<ivoks> drzi shift
<ivoks> kada bios pocne butati s diska
<Andrija> kod grub-a
<ivoks> dobiti ces grub izbornik
<ivoks> tamo odaberes rescue
<ivoks> pa ces vidjeti kamo ce te to dovesti
<Andrija> znači 2. izbornik
<Andrija> 1. izbornik vidim, grub
<SilverSpace> ti vidis grub na pocetku
<Andrija> da
<ivoks> onda odaberes rescue
<Andrija> radilo je sve normalno, dok nisam pokrenio nadogradnju, imao sam već  10.10
<Andrija> primjetio sam da imam drugu verziju gruba
<ivoks> jos 6 sati leta :/
<Andrija> negdje sam pročitao da bi to mogao biti problem sa drajverom grafičke, moja je S3
<SilverSpace> Andrija: mozes onda i editirati grub dolje ti sve pise kako i obrisati "quiet splash" pa ces vidjeti di stane
<ivoks> pa jesi odabrao rescue?
<SilverSpace> S3 uh
<ivoks> issss... babi do mene treba 4 kvadrata za pisanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kak ljudi mogu biti tako nesvjesni svoje okoline
<ivoks> lakat u rebra i trese noge non-stop
<Andrija> nisam još ništa, sa njega vam upravo pišem
<SilverSpace> svjesni su oni svjesni samo ih nije briga
<ivoks> sami indijci
<ivoks> engleski pricaju samo stjuardese
<ivoks> strasno :)
<Andrija> hvala na pomoći, idem sad to sve probat, pa ako zapnem pitam dalje :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) pa u kakvom se to avionu vozis :
<ivoks> pa za kanadu
<ivoks> ocito imaju veliku indijsku zajednicu
<ivoks> lufthansa uber alles :)
<ivoks> sad mogu i raditi dok sam na avionu
<ivoks> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/weather/forecast/index.htm
<ivoks> prekrasno :D
<SilverSpace> pada ce ti snijeg
<ivoks> \o/
<Andrija> dobar dan
<Andrija> može mala pomoć
<Andrija> Initctl: event failed 
<ivoks> a prije toga?
<Andrija> promjenio sam kod grub-a quiet u text nomodeset
<ivoks> jesi probao rescue?
<Andrija> zadnja poruka koju izvrši i stanje poslje blinkanja ekrana je:
<Andrija> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done ok
<Andrija> da probao sam
<ivoks> imas na tom popisu i stariji kernel, jel tako?
<Andrija> da popravi grub i bootanje, opet isto
<Andrija> to se sve počelo događati nakon dist-upgrade
<ivoks> ja tebe pitam, a ti samo izbacujes recenice iz sebe koje nemaju veze s pitanjem
<ivoks> ako neces odgovarati, tako reci, pa te necu ni pitati :)
<Andrija> stariji kernel?
<Andrija> na kojem popisu mislite?
<ivoks> od gruba
<ivoks> kada dobijes izbornik od gruba, imas kernel, rescue, pa onda starije kernele
<Andrija> da imam nekakvu opciju, u smisliu pokreni staru verziju
<ivoks> pa probaj to
<ivoks> trebao bi imati vise kernela na popisu
<ivoks> 10.10 ce uskoro doci do EOL
<Andrija> ok hvala na pomoći
<Andrija> što znači EOL?
<ivoks> end of lifetime
<ivoks> nece biti podrzan
<Andrija> što to znači, da dolazi nova verzija?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi li uopce bio u areni na hokeju
<SilverSpace> ove godine
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> na jednoj tekmi
<ivoks> ovoj s linzom
<ivoks> najlosijoj ikad
<SilverSpace> da i ja na toj 
<SilverSpace> idem sad u petak i nedjelju
<ivoks> ja cu se bordati tada :)
<Andrija> da li novija verzija ili "distribucija" kako se već zove, izlazi svake godine?
<ivoks> svakih 6 mjeseci
<SilverSpace> Andrija: i ti si u poprilicnom zaostatku :)
<Andrija> pardon moja greška verzija je 11.10
<Andrija> malo sam se pogubio
<Andrija> ok probat ću tako, pa se javim :)
<ivoks> vidis
<SilverSpace> :) joj
<ivoks> ajde da vidimo dist-upgrade u avionu
<SilverSpace> ja se prije par dana prebacio na 12.04 i za sad radi sve ok
<ivoks> 300kbps
<ivoks> Fetched 18,3 MB in 1min 22s (221 kB/s)                                         
<ivoks> steta sto se ne mogu chekirati :)
<Andrija> dobar dan
<Andrija> evo mene opet
<Andrija> sve sam probao sa 3 verzije kernela
<Andrija> probao sam popraviti grub, pakete...i 3. opcija... nešto sa particijama, oglavnom sve je ostalo isto
<Andrija> imate li još kakvih ideja
<Andrija> uglavnom blicanje ekrana 6 puta pa stane, ako prije toga nasumično ne pritišćem tipke F...
<Andrija> da probam se poigrati sa drajverom grafičke?
<Andrija> i kako to izvesti S3 Chrome?
<Andrija> Ubuntu 11.10
<Andrija> gnome
<ivoks> ne
<Andrija> da li postoji negdje nekakav log file, gdje bih mogao vidjeti točno grešku
<ivoks> ti ne mozes ustanoviti je li problem u kernelu, initrdu ili u servisima
<ivoks> to se lako moze provjeriti
<Andrija> kada restartam servis gdm blicanje se ponovi
<ivoks> dakle, mozes se ulogirati preko konzole?
<Andrija> da
<Andrija> tty1-6
<ivoks> pa onda tako reci :)
<Andrija> i ne kužim te fore sa F tipkama
<ivoks> onda ti se samo Xi ne dizu
<ivoks> nemas tu velike tajne
<ivoks> digne se initrd, pa kernel, pa se pokrenu servisi
<ivoks> neki servisi pokrenu tekstnualne konzole na tty1-6
<ivoks> a neki (gdm, npr) pokrene graficku konzolu
<ivoks> nego, mislim da znam gdje je problem :)
<Andrija> znači problem sa servisima?
<ivoks> gdm nije default display manager u 11.10
<ivoks> to si ga ti naknadno instalirao?
<Andrija> da
<Andrija> bolji mi je
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ajde se ulogiraj u konzolu
<ivoks> i reci sto pise u:
<ivoks> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ivoks> dakle:
<ivoks> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ivoks> kladim se da pise 'gdm'
<ivoks> ?
<Andrija> da
<ivoks> to zamijeni sa outputom od which gdm
<ivoks> dakle ovako:
<ivoks> sudo -i
<ivoks> which gdm > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Andrija> usr/sbin/gdm
<ivoks> fali ti / na pocetku
<Andrija> da
<ivoks> sad rebootaj :)
<Andrija> da i sad ga restartam?
<ivoks> ukidaju e-hrvatsku
<ivoks> moroni
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> koliko stete je to napravilo, ne cudim se
<ivoks> stete?
<jelly-home> jos nisu naucili da se ne mora nuzno ukinuti sve sto je prethodna vlast napravila
<Mmike> kakva korist od e-hrvatske
<Mmike> osim sto je gurala microsoft povremeno
<Mmike> ili mislis na emisiju?
<ivoks> emisiju
<jelly-home> to je povremeno znalo biti zanimljivo, ali mozda sam ukupno pogledao 2-3 epizode
<Andrija> dobar dan
<Andrija> probao sam, opet isto
<SilverSpace> ne bi trebačo biti gdm
<Andrija> ne znam kada njega restartam ponovi se ista greška, odnosno ne dođe do logina
<Andrija> a kada ga restartam, ne pale fore sa F tipkama
<Andrija> znači samo kad komplet restartiram comp
<Andrija> onda ga uspijem pokrenuti sa F tipkama
<SilverSpace> kod upgreda si ostao na gdm nisi prebacio na LightDM
<Andrija> imate li ideju kako da lociram grešku
<Andrija> da
<Andrija> nisam prebacio
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<SilverSpace> i prebaci
<SilverSpace> ili sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sto sam ti rekao?
<Andrija> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<Andrija> da ovo je odgovor na prvu naredbu
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sto sam ti rekao?
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sto sam ti rekao?
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sto sam ti rekao?
<ivoks> sto kaze:
<ivoks> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 
<Andrija> da sad sam izvršio drugu naredbu
<Andrija> i vratio na gdm
<ivoks> ok, ides na ignore
<Andrija> da sad sam uspio prebaciti
<Andrija> morao sam reinstalirati paket
<Andrija> da ga sad restartam?
<SilverSpace> jesi li ti sve instalirao
<SilverSpace> jel imas jos koji paket za nadograditi
<Andrija> kako misliš?
<Andrija> koliko znam ne
<SilverSpace> i sto ti sad naredba 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<SilverSpace> ispise
<Andrija> lightdm
<SilverSpace> probaj sad rebootat
<Andrija> ok
<jelly-home> ivoks nema puno strpljenja za njubije
<Andrija> dobar dan
<ivoks> vidio bi tebe na 30000 stopa :)
<ivoks> zrak je rjedji :)
<Andrija> RADI!
<Andrija> svaka čast
<Andrija> ne kužim lightdm i gdm
<Andrija> da li je to dio x-a sučelja?
<Andrija> ili init-a
<Andrija> kernela?
<jelly-home> ivoks: samo ti si u kabini na solidnih 0.6 atmosfera odn. efektivne visine 8000 stopa urvh glave, nemoj se izvdravat :->
<Andrija> eto hvala na pomoći, i hvala što ste me trpili ovih sat vremena
<ivoks> ETA 3:52
<ivoks> baterije jos za 3:19
<ivoks> wohoo
<ivoks> turbulencije
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> hudson bay
<jelly-home> kolko te zajebava TSA na ulazu
<ivoks> za kanadu?
<jelly-home> ah!
<jelly-home> dobar izbot :-)
<jelly-home> mislio sam da ides poslom, ne pleasureom
<ivoks> cokoladica :)
<ivoks> idem poslom
<jelly-home> u kanadu?
<ivoks> i pleasureom
<ivoks> da, kanadjani vole kajakariti :)
<jelly-home> svaka im dala
<SilverSpace> ova V.Pusic mi ide na kujac odvratna babuskara
<ivoks> inace, za ameriku
<jelly-home> no, jel ima uopce koja normalna zena da se bavi politikom
<ivoks> u njemackoj nikad nisu gnjavili
<ivoks> zajebavala me samo zenska u amsterdamu
<ivoks> i to toliko da sam umalo propustio let
<ivoks> a carinici, nis, pita kam ides, i to je to
<ivoks> jednom kad sletis vec je gotovo :)
<ivoks> pustaju ljude i koji ne znaju engleski
<jelly-home> eh, a da si tamnije puti i bradom... :->
<ivoks> pa na ovom avionu ima barem 10 likova s turbanima
<ivoks> kad sam isao preko amsterdama, nisu pustili jednu curu, iz bosne :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti uvijek naletis na neku problematicnu zensku :)
<ivoks> do sad mi je najjaca ila ona srpkinja koja je pocela liku objasnjavati kako je hrvatska izmisljena, da ne treba niti postojati
<ivoks> samo sam dosao, khm... dobar dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> u .nl je za vrijeme rata dosla hrpa izbjeglica, i dio toga sad drzi cudne drustvene pozicije
<ivoks> ma nije to bilo tad
<ivoks> ovo je bilo, vise se ni ne sjecam kad
<ivoks> zenska pocela kako  kosovo ovo-ono
<ivoks> ja sutim, necu se uplitati
<ivoks> ona objasnjava nekom ameru
<ivoks> al kad je rekla za hrvatsku da je to sve srbija bila
<jelly-home> hocu reci da je to potvrdilo neke ksenofobicne predrasude koje holandjani imaju
<ivoks> pa reko, nes me jebat
<ivoks> da bi me na kraju lik pitao da zasto mi svi ne zivimo u istoj zemlji kad govorimo isti jezik
<ivoks> odgovorio sam mu protupitanjem nakon kojeg je zasutio
<jelly-home> i jesi ti njega pitao zasto nije pod engleskom kraljicom
<ivoks> bas to
<jelly-home> :-D
<ivoks> i zasto ne prime JAR u SAD
<ivoks> i sve pod kkraljicu
<ivoks> jer svi pricaju engleski
<ivoks> jos se srpski i hrvatski vise razlikuju od engleskog i americkog
<jelly-home> ili bolje, Meksiko kao 51. drzava, ionako svi pricaju spanjolski
<ivoks> ili bahame
<ivoks> ne bahame
<ivoks> uvijek ih mijesam
<ivoks> da, bahame
<ivoks> pricaju engleski
<ivoks> gdje god se okrenem, isti film
<ivoks> svi gledaju indijski film
<drj_cro> Kaj jos letis
<drj_cro> Da ti mozda ne letis za indiju :)
<SilverSpace> himalaje :)
<jelly-home> pa ima plesa i glazbe, kud ces vise
<ivoks> ima plesa
<ivoks> lik hrce do mene
<ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li mu ispast turban
<ivoks> evo, gle...
<ivoks> tri sjedala lijevo od mene - indijci
<ivoks> 3 sjedala ispred mene - indijci (koji usput gnjave jedinu preostalu putnicu; iz namibije ako se ne varam)
<ivoks> iza mene, 4 indijca
<ivoks> desno naprijed, dvoje indijaca
<ivoks> desno, dvoje indijaca
<ivoks> desno izna, dvoje indijaca
<ivoks> sve indijci
<ivoks> da ne bi netko krivo shvatio, ne bunim se ja il nesto
<ivoks> samo konstatiram
<jelly-home> globalno sijelo
<jelly-home> (srpski: selo)
<SilverSpace> reko bi kad vec ides u kanadu da su oko tebe indijanci a ne indijci :)
<SilverSpace> ili eskimi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> uh, indijanci nije politicki korektno 
<jelly-home> clanovi lokalnih plemena obicno vele "indigenous north american" kad zele obuhvatiti sva plemena koja su bila tamo prije Europljana
<SilverSpace> joj to politicki korekno mi ide pomalo na zivce
<ivoks> a kad tebe zovu jugoslavenom?
<jelly-home> kaj, sve je to isto
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm kaj ja znam
<ivoks> kaj citas te americke casopise
<ivoks> kad idem dobre EU casopise :)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> omglolwtf
<SilverSpace> ja sam radio u firmi u kojoj su svi za vrijeme juge u radnim knjizicama morali imati pod nacionalnost upisano jugosloven  :)
<jelly-home> lol
<jelly-home> inace ne dobiju posao tamo?
<jelly-home> nego jel radi focus-follows-mouse u Unityju
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> ali onda si moras maknuti global menu
<ivoks> samsung kupuje rim? :)
<SilverSpace> mozda
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) da nisi mogo dobiti poso jedino preko veze
<SilverSpace> hm laze nije 11.10 vec je 12.04 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/111111Screenshot%20at%202012-01-18%2018%3A30%3A51.png
<ivoks> jeb...
<ivoks> ekipa opet gleda isti film
<jelly-home> ispocetka?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> utvrduju gradivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> mozda nisu zapamtili sve pjesme
<SilverSpace> nikako da mi stigne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvlrZVdKG78 cekam verziju sa intel grafikom
<SilverSpace> bez BR
<jelly-home> HTPC?
<SilverSpace> to ce mi biti desktop
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> stedis struju ili?
<SilverSpace> da mi zamjeni oavog atoma sadasnjeg 330
<jelly-home> aha, vec imas nes sugavo i sporo :-)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/111111Screenshot%20at%202012-01-18%2018%3A30%3A51.png
<SilverSpace> malo rama 
<jelly-home> mda, moram staviti jos 4-8 giga u ovaj desktop doma
<SilverSpace> 2G mogu samo u ovog sadasnjeg ugurati
<jelly-home> inace hoce swapati
<SilverSpace> kod mene nonstop swapa
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> joj, nabijem ju
<ivoks> zena do mene slusa taj dernek
<ivoks> i onda cupka na mjestu
<jelly-home> :-D
<SilverSpace> ovaj lenovo uskoro i sa ARM-om dolazi
<jelly-home> nemas pojma sta valja
<SilverSpace> da sam htio sa Ati vec bi ga imao
<jelly-home> ivoks: 1997 singl Cornershop - Brimful of Asha je o tim indijskim filmovima. http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2003/8/7/12518/77483
<ivoks> ma joj, lud sam vec od njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbU_D-tH5GI
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj samo 2G max moze u te strojcice
<SilverSpace> to je danas malo
<jelly-home> nisu namijenjeni za workstation
 * ivoks iznad Ukkusiksalik nacionalnog parka
<jelly-home> wtf, omega-3 jaja
<jelly-home> http://nupogodi.net/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: odavno vec
<jelly-home> zajc ili jaja?
<SilverSpace> jaja
<SilverSpace> sutra zovem jel je ugovor isteko kod metroneta
<SilverSpace> danas puko par puta
<SilverSpace> i ne vrati mi se sve dok ne restartam ruter
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-19
<ivoks> mah mah iz vancouvera
<ivoks> uptime 25h :)
<Mmike> http://www.balderduck.com/comics/2012-01-05-The-Job-Interview-%239.jpg
<dodobas> sto si interesti na FB ?
<dodobas> *interesi
<Mmike> blj?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> ima neki lenovo notebook servis koji ne naplacuje dijagnostiku kvara?
<Neuromanc> bez obzira hoces popravljati ili ne
<jelly-home> ako je garancija istekla?
<Neuromanc> da
<jelly-home> (ne vidim zasto bi to ikoji servis radio)
<Neuromanc> hocu vidjeti da li mi se isplati poravljati
<Neuromanc> hocu informaciju: popravak kosta toliko i toliko
<Neuromanc> ne treba mi odavati tajnu Å¡to se pokvarilo
<jelly-home> ne, mislim, one ce takitak potrositi vrijeme na dijagnostiku, zasto bi ista bila besplatna
<Neuromanc> da ne placam xxx kn za inormaciju da ce me popravak lapropa iz 2009te kostati kao novi laptop
<jelly-home> zar nemaju thinkpadi 3 godine
<Neuromanc> zato sto cu ako je cijena popravak ispod 1000 kn to i popraviti kod onog tko mi besplatno da info o cijeni popravka
<Neuromanc> jelly zateceno stanje, ovaj nema vise garanciju
<jelly-home> eh
<Neuromanc> kod onog tko mi hoce napaltiti info o cijeni popravka necu ga popraviti pa nece imati priliku trositi svoje dragocjeno vrijeme
<chaky|work> igustin: zeljko je pakirao Holos. Ja sam samo modificirao konfiguraciju unutar nekih rpm paketa za Fedoru 8, koje sam kasnije koristio u izradi livecd-a. Promjene u konfiguracijskim datotekama tih paketa, su mi pomogle tako sto su u potpunosti eliminirale razna dodatna podesavanja nakon instalacije diste na racunalo. Sada imam gotovu instalaciju na racunalu za 10 min. Ipak, nisam 'fedoras' :)))
<chaky|work> igustin: sada pripremam fedoru 16, ali cu umjesto KDE-a v4, koristiti Trinity Desktop.
<Mmike> http://soulwire.co.uk/data/experiments/recursion-toy/
<Mmike> Gedora!
<Mmike> http://html5-pro.com/wormz/
<SilverSpace> fora
<igustin> chaky: ma znam, pričao mi je Željko, šalim se malo ;)
<igustin> chaky: vi to kao bazu uzimate svaku 8. Fedoru po redu? :)
<Mmike> chaky, zasto ti je fedora bolja od ubuntua
<Mmike> erm, debiana
<igustin> Mmike: ma on koristi Ubuntu, a firma preferira Fedoru
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i zato mi moze rec kaj ima dobro tamo a tu nema
<Mmike> i obrnuto
<Mmike> ja ne volim redhatolike sustave al' samo zato sto sam lijena guzica
<Mmike> i nisam si nikad dao truda istrazit to
<Mmike> 3 lika kojima postgrese i mysqlelove odrzavam i tujnam i to sve sam natjerao da se maknu sa centosa na debian/ubuntu
<SilverSpace> kaj u uname -a znaci #16-Ubuntu SMP
<civija> 16-ti build :)
<jelly-home> sa istim .configom
<jelly-home> Mmike: kak mozes rec debian/ubuntu...
<jelly-home> nebo/zemlja
<Mmike> da, slazem se
<Mmike> debian ima prastari software :)
<Mmike> <g> :)
<jelly-home> yep!
<jelly-home> jebote sabora, svi se medjusobno tapsu po ramenima vele "da, treba glasati za EU", i to je rasprava
<SilverSpace> Crnjak dana: Bolje da te zgazi Radimir Čačić nego da ti stane Dragan Paravinja.
<jelly-home> uh
<obruT> ni obratno ne bi bilo dobro
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg7gN3IBZXA&feature=youtu.be
<jelly-home> di je svijet dosao, kad su HDSSB-ovci kompetentni i pametno zbore
<Mmike> jelly-home, sta su rekli?
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> jesi se spustio s oblaka?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da su reklame na tv propaganda, da ljudima nije dano dovoljno vremena za kvalitetnu odluku na referendumu, al zaboravio sam sta me se dojmilo najvise <g>
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ja brijem da je lose za .hr da ode u EU
<Mmike> al' kad videm ovi koji su protiv EU koji su im razlozi
<jelly-home> ja nisam siguran koje je manje zlo
<Mmike> dodje mi da placem
<jelly-home> to je isto propaganda _za_ EU
<jelly-home> pitali hrpu debila i teoreticara zavjere zasto su pritv EU
<jelly-home> e da: spomenuli su gospodarski pojas i cinjenicu da ce sad bilo ko iz EU moci izlovljavati u Jadranu
<jelly-home> a kvote ostalih zemalja su malo vece
<ivoks> Mmike: a?
<ivoks> 6h, a ja ne mogu spavati vise
<SilverSpace> stavi bord pod glavu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, erm
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hetzner
<Mmike> kak si zadovoljan so far?
<ivoks> mrak
<ivoks> sve super
<Mmike> a kak placas, prek firme, ili privatno?
<ivoks> prek firme
<ivoks> ono, na master
<jelly-home> jel pirmaju tam Visu
<Mmike> i onda? Gledam tamo, nema VAT number za upsati, opce nema hrvatske k'o zemlje
<ivoks> pa ipak je to od firme
<ivoks> pa odbiju ti vat jer nismo u eu
<ivoks> nema prebijanja pdva
<Mmike> pa kaj nije taj VAT number = oib?
<jelly-home> sta znaci odbiju, jel naplate ili ne?
<jelly-home> reci "ne"
<ivoks> ne naplate vat
<jelly-home> gut
<Mmike> a jebo ih sajt. kliknem na 'order now' za vServer i daje mi root servera milijardu, dediciranih
<dodobas> Mmike: pa rh nije u VAT sustavu EU...
<dodobas> oops :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mislio isam da je to OIB
<Mmike> krivo sam mislio
<dodobas> Mmike: uglavnom kod hetznera... samo dedicated...
<Mmike> zakaj?
<dodobas> pa takvi su komentari... imala je ekipa i hosting pa to ne radi pouzdano
<dodobas> svako malo restart servera
<igustin> Skupstina HULK-a u utorak, 31.01.2012., u Bijeloj vijećnici na FER-u
<SilverSpace> bemti crko mi usb 8G
<SilverSpace> hm sad mi i gparted zablokirao na njemu
<Mmike> dodobas, ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto znaci 'i hosting'?
<igustin> shared?
<dodobas> pa sve osim dedicated (root) servera
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cUEzW7
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ono, jel' shared, jel' virtual, sto?
<Mmike> JOJ OVOG MYSQLA USRANOG :!
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi mozda kojim slucajem koristio kakav upnp daljinski za upravljanje xbmc-om ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne nisam probao nista
<jelly-home> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q1/191 
<obruT> jelly-home: cek malo, koja je Multiply tipka ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: upravljanje preko web sucelja cak ok radi (iako su mi neke stvari glupe), al rado bih neku upnp aplikacijicu za upravljanje svog htpc-a :)
<chaky> igustin: Fedora 8 nas je sluzila dobro zadnje tri godine, i jos dobro dodje kada je instaliram na neku stariju konfiguraciju. Ja sam u nju dodao noviji CUPS, imao sam i noviji kernel (2.6.32) za svaki slucaj :) ali na novijim racunalima samo krpim ono sto ne radi. Zeljko ne voli neparne Fedore, pa smo eto uzeli Fedoru 16, inace bi cekali na Fedoru 18 :)))))
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://xbmc.org/freezy3k/2010/07/13/official-xbmc-remote-for-android/
<chaky> igustin: btw. Ubuntu sam pobrisao sa svog racunala (imam je jos uvijek na laptopu), sada vrtim Archlinux. Jednostavno mi Unity ne lezi.
<jelly-home> obruT: pa.. izgleda zvjezdica na numerickoj
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je ko je Zeljko!
<jelly-home> i zasto ljudi kad im se ne svidja defaultni GUI promijene CIJELU DISTRU
<chaky> jelly-home: :))))) eto doslo mi da promijenim distru
<jelly-home> it boggles the mind
<jelly-home> ^^ ne znam kak se to veli na hrvatskom
<obruT> meni unity isto nije lezao pa sam stavio xfce i eto, radi :P stavio i curi na njezin komp i ne buni se previse (na unity je pizdila)
<obruT> do nedavno je godinama vrtila kde :
<obruT> )
<chaky> obruT: a ja sam uzeo Arch i Xfce :)
<SilverSpace> unity zakon :)
<jelly-home> xfce nije pretenciozan, i uglavnom radi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<sale> hbogner: ehlo
<hbogner> sale, ola
<hbogner> eto taman se danas sa tvojima cuo
<sale> :-)
<hbogner> it's that time of year, to give you money :D
<hbogner> e jel se domena moze registrirat na duze od godinu dana? jel ima kakav popust na to?
<SilverSpace> noviteta ko u prici u precise
<CrazyLemon> jel zna l' tko ako se da povečat broj thumbnailova u chrome new tab-u ?
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: nadojebom https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ihcodplghfdjphhffhiekmfbllkfdppg
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace tnx..al znam za taj speed dial.. mene više zanima več ovaj built in thumbnail feature..jel ima negdje duboko u confu da zamjenim 8 sa 12..il šta slično :)
<CrazyLemon> a i ovaj speed dial plus koliko čitam je samo za bookmarke.. šta se mi ne sviđa baš..ja bi most visited sites... kompliciram znam al ebajga :D
<SilverSpace> meni je ok
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-20
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: dakle, ono sto sam cuo, je da kod hetznera jedino sto valja je 'dedicated', da sa ostalim vrstama uglavnom ima problema
<dodobas> da se precesto resetiraju serveri da je podrska nikakva... itd..
<dodobas> ali za dedicated sve najbolje
<igustin> chaky: dakle, arch :) cool
<dodobas> chaky: Archlinux FTW :)
<igustin> e, kad ova dva majstora to koriste, onda stvarno to valja ;)
<dodobas> rolling distra je isto kao i tiling window manager
<dodobas> probas jednom i nema povratka
<igustin> dodobas: koji wm koristiš?
<dodobas> awesome wm, koji drugi :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> dodobas: a jedino mi se awesome čini bloat u odnosu na icewm :P :D
<igustin> dodobas: a za tiling treba ipak malo veća rezolucija, koju ti imaš?
<dodobas> 13..X/7.. nesto
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> prijedlog za servis lenovo r500
<Neuromanc> ima netko savjet kod koga to dati?
<dodobas> igustin: ne... icewm je bloat za twm
<obruT> twm ? bas me zanima da li to fakat itko koristi
<igustin> obruT: vjerojatno, među linuxašima ima svakakvih freakova ;)
<SilverSpace> unity rocks
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<igustin> SilverSpace: da, neki ga stavili na Transformera i fantastičan je
<igustin> ali inače... :/ :X
<igustin> ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ja ga duze vrijeme korisatim i meni je super, brzo sam se prilagodio
<chaky|work> a neki su cak napustili Ubuntu zbog Unity-a :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> treba napustit linux zbog unitija
<chaky|work> ja necu toliko daleko ici. To bi bilo kao da sa Androida predjem na gayPhone. Mogao bih se odmah baciti sa Peljeskog mosta
<obruT> ma kakav gayphone, neki uredjaj s windows mobile
<chaky|work> :)))))))))))))
<dodobas> ja jos uvijek nisam vidio windos phone uzivo...
<dodobas> samo po netu se prica o tome
<igustin> obruT: ma da ne bi :P :D
<igustin> 08:36 < igustin> dodobas: a za tiling treba ipak malo veća rezolucija, koju ti imaš?
<igustin> dodobas: ^^^
<dodobas> 08:43 < dodobas> 13..X/7.. nesto
<dodobas> igustin: ^^
<jelly-home> 1366x768
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402908_3035342239623_1144973478_33219048_2024614617_n.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<jelly-home> more like tweeters amirite
<SilverSpace> chaky|work: sa tog mosta se neces nikada baciti :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: :D
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro i tebi
<MmikeDOMA> desi rsedak
<MmikeDOMA> jel' uzivas s Fireom? :)
<rsedak> ma ne uzivam, radim 
<rsedak> tek sam se nocas uapio naspavati
<chaky|work> trebam pomoc sa 'sed' ako to moze proci. Znaci u datoteci /etc/X11/prefdm imam liniju preferred=/usr/sbin/kdm te je trebam promijeniti u preferred=/opt/trinity/bin/kdm. Moze li se to?
<rsedak> sed -i
<SilverSpace> sed-i 1
<jelly-home> chaky|work: moze.
<jelly-home> sljedece pitanje!
<chaky|work> hihi
<jelly-home> chaky|work: sta ako pise preferred=nestdrugo
<chaky|work> ne, bas pise /usr/sbin/kdm
<jelly-home> znaci datoteka je uvijek identicna?
<chaky|work> da
<jelly-home> pa, onda ti ne treba sed, smao uglavi svoju verziju datoteke
<rsedak> chaky|work: sed -i 's/preferred=\/usr\/sbin\/kdm/preferred=\/opt\/trinity\/bin\/kdm' /etc/X11/prefdm
<rsedak> prvo provjeri bez -i
<jelly-home> rsedak: ijao
<jelly-home> \/\/\/\/
<rsedak> dA?
<jelly-home> nemoj sreco
<jelly-home> dozvoljeno je koristiti i druge delimitere:  's#preferred=/usr/sbin/kdm#preferred=/opt/trinity/bin/kdm#'
<rsedak> jelly-home: ja obozavam \/\/\/
<jelly-home> vidim
<rsedak> heheh
<jelly-home> a zadnji / si namjerno izostavio da korisnik vjezba trazenje gresaka
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: pozdravlja te hrvojem s drugog irc kanala :-D
<rsedak> ekipo idem offline,  budite dobro
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> kaj ti je tamo bolje?
<rsedak> Mmike: aha :-)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<sale> http://i.imgur.com/3saCM.jpg
<hbogner> sale, infinite energy :D
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> 16654 mario     20   0 1706m 396m  16m S    0  5.0 999:10.00 thunderbird-bin              
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel nas pratis :) https://www.facebook.com/openstreetmap.hr
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesi kupio jos memorije
<jelly-home> vidis da mu treba
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-21
<MmikeDOMA> dze da idem kupim domenu ovih dana?
<MmikeDOMA> godaddy?
<igcek> dje ste ba
<igcek> imam pitanje, ako napravim bash skriptu koja ima  neki poso koji traje kako ga izvede? 
<igcek> npr ak napisem skriptu za apt-get update i apt-get upgrade. znaci dali ono izvede prvo update i onda upgrade? počekali da update zavrsi prije neg zapocne upgrade?
<SilverSpace> to odredis
<SilverSpace> samo ne zaboravi da za to treba root ovlasti
<igcek> jes, znaci on saceka da se prvo jedno zavrsi prije neg starta drugo?
<SilverSpace> ne saceka on
<SilverSpace> nego ti odredis u skripti to
<igcek> kako?
<SilverSpace> pa kako u terminalu pises dvije naredbe jednu za drugom 
<SilverSpace> &&
<MmikeDOMA> ili jednu ispod druge
<MmikeDOMA> && koristis za vezanje naredbi koje zelis da se sigurno izvrse
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ako kazes, recimo: cd /home/igre/; ls -al
<MmikeDOMA> onda ce se prvo izvrsiti cd, pa onda ls
<MmikeDOMA> s time da ako /home/igre ne postoji, cd ce javiti gresku, a ls -al ce izlistati trenutni direktorij
<MmikeDOMA> ako pak kazes: cd /home/igre && ls -al
<MmikeDOMA> to je naoko ista stvar, samo sto ukoliko cd javi gresku (recimo, ne postoji /home/igre), ono iza && se nece izvrsiti
<MmikeDOMA> mario@buntor ~$ cd /home/igre && ls -al
<MmikeDOMA> bash: cd: /home/igre: No such file or directory
<MmikeDOMA> ls se nije izvrsio
<SilverSpace> yep
<hbogner> pozdrav iz karlovca sa natjecanja u robotici
<api984> MmikeDOMA: hvala za tip 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pozdrav
<SilverSpace> kaj glumis robota
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> nope, slicajno se nasao ovdje i sreo rsedaka :D
<MmikeDOMA> api984, que? :)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, to kad traje to?
<api984> MmikeDOMA: hvala za savjet.
<MmikeDOMA> api984, aha, && i ino?
<api984> MmikeDOMA: && (drugi dio nakon šta prva naredba se ne izvrši)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, neznam, pise da u 16 imaju nekakav izlet po gradu od sat vremena,
<hbogner> tako do cca 17, 18
<MmikeDOMA> api984, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html <- a must read. Isto tako: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls
<MmikeDOMA> u biti: MV Tricolor.
<MmikeDOMA> erm
<MmikeDOMA> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/EnglishFrontPage
<api984> MmikeDOMA: thnx
<hbogner> odoh dalje
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, cek
<api984> MmikeDOMA: ce malo cekat, igram TOR
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, pozdravi rsedaka :)
<hbogner> reci
<hbogner> ok budem :D
<MmikeDOMA> a mozda i ja dodjem u ka :)
<hbogner> kad?
<MmikeDOMA> api984, ajd :)
<MmikeDOMA> a neznam
<MmikeDOMA> za sat vremena tek mogu krenuiti
<MmikeDOMA> a i to je ako
<MmikeDOMA> moram sa zenom vidjet
<hbogner> imas moj telefunken? pa se javi
<hbogner> ja ostajem jos duze od ovog
<MmikeDOMA> mere
<MmikeDOMA> se cujemo! :)
<MmikeDOMA> odo rebootat kistru
<hbogner> a ja zgaist ovu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeT> Ahoy, klaptzi.
<MmikeT> Jel' tko kad radio 'secure ata erase' na svojim diskovima?
<MmikeT> Naime, disk mi je 'frozen' i neznam kako da ga unfreezam
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: kak si to uspio
<MmikeT> siverspace kajjaznam :)
<MmikeT> tak je valjda default
<MmikeT> kaj tebi veli hdparm -I /dev/sda
<MmikeT> ili koji vec?
<MmikeT> sad trazim kako da suspendam komp iz cmdlinea :0
<MmikeT> root@buntor /root % hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep frozen not	frozen
<MmikeT> dataha!
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: http://pastebin.com/4f3YY9KG
<MmikeT> tebi je isto 'frozen'
<MmikeT> to je normalno
<MmikeT> rjesenje je suspend-to-ram i onda odsuspend
<MmikeT> i vise nije frozen
<dodobas> a zasto je to bitno ?
<MmikeT> koje?
<MmikeT> zelim 'secure_ata_erase'-ati svoj SSD
<MmikeT> da se ubrza
<MmikeT> :)
<MmikeT> dobar je sysrescueCD
<MmikeT> a i ovaj xfce opce nije tak los
<SilverSpace> kak to ubrza disk?
<MmikeT> imam SSD koji ne kuzi trim
<MmikeT> i nakon nekog vremena se fest uspori
<SilverSpace> da ni moj ssd ne kuzi trim
<MmikeT> ja ovo napravim jednom godisnje
<MmikeT> skopiras sve nekud
<MmikeT> napravis backup mbra
<MmikeT> secure_ata_erase
<MmikeT> restore svega
<MmikeT> popravis uuide u /etc/fstabu i grub.cfgu
<MmikeT> i vozis
<MmikeT> (nadam se)
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to bespotrebno 
<SilverSpace> ne osjetis ubrzanje
<MmikeT> uh, grijesis samo tako
<MmikeT> idem sad rebootnit
<MmikeT> pa ti javim
<MmikeT> drzi mi fige :)
 * MmikeT is away - reboot in progress
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeT> Nda
<MmikeT> naravno da sam sprtljo sa grubom nesto
<jelly-home> grub2 je previse iskompliciran
<MmikeT> ma mislio sam da cu se izvuci ako samo skopiram MBR i vratim ga nazad
<MmikeT> al' jok :)
<jelly-home> a to si si sam kriv
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nije zakompliciran
<MmikeT> jelly-home: kriv :)
<jelly-home> cak i da si spremio prvih 63-64 sektora, nisam siguran da bi dobio rescue prompt
<MmikeT> jelly-home: hm. bio sam uvjeren da sam to tako vec radio prije
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: u odnosu na grub1, iskompliciran je do bola.  sve je modularno, ima _navodni_ support za sve i svasta (osim kad probas, pa ne radi), i strgan je rescue mode
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: GRUB2 mi je pokazni primjer ovoga: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?SecondSystemEffect
<SilverSpace> ne znam meni je bolji kaj se tice editiranja 
<SilverSpace> za ostalo ne bi zna 
<MmikeT> nda
<MmikeT> i kak da ja sad instaliram grub 
<MmikeT> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/sda
<MmikeT> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<jelly-home> mountaj /dev, /sys unutra
<jelly-home> mozda i /proc ali mislim da mu ne treba
<MmikeT> jeps, upravo sam to probao
<MmikeT> sad cemo vidjet
<MmikeT> idem reboot
 * MmikeT is away - reboot
 * MmikeT is back
<MmikeT> yeps
<MmikeT> to je bilo to :)
<MmikeT> thnx, jelly
<MmikeT> Nist, idem si sad /home prekopirat na SSD
<MmikeT> pacmo da vidimo stacmo dicmo
<MmikeT> :)
<MmikeT> hm
<MmikeT> sto kaze standard
<MmikeT> di namountam drugi disk?
<MmikeT> za stalno?
<jelly-home> sta ima na njemu
<MmikeT> imam SSD sa jednom patricijom, i tamo mi je /root
<MmikeT> erm, /
<MmikeT> imam drugi disk, tamo mi je bio /home
<SilverSpace> toliko muke za nizasto
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> sto se danas slavi, nekakav vatromet cujem
<MmikeT> sad bih 'sitne' stvari iz /hometa stavio na ssd, a 'ostalo' (vbox imageje, iso imageje, filmove, muziku, sve ostalo), na drugom (velikom) disku
<SilverSpace> kieska nova godina
<MmikeT> pa vise /dev/sdb1 necu mountati u /home, nego u - kaj?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kinezi rokaju 
<jelly-home> meni je to inovativno nazvano "storage"
<MmikeT> tak sam si i ja nekak brijao, napravit /storage, unutra /storage/mario, i linkat si to u svoj home
<MmikeT> i imat sve te velike djidje u /home/mario/storage
<MmikeT> al' taj /storage nije nikakav standard, a ja bih po standardu
<MmikeT> veli mi ivoks /srv, al' nemrem nac nigdje slova o tome
<jelly-home> jebes to sve, nije to server da mora biti po "standardu" 
<jelly-home> meni su blobovi mountani na /media/hd
<jelly-home> prije je bio vanjski, sad je unutra, ostalo isto mjesto
<jelly-home> (zapravo, sad je kopija unutra i jos jedna vani, al da ne kompliciram)
<jelly-home> to me sjetilo, trebalo i bekap povuci
<MmikeT> /srv/ Site-specific data which is served by the system.
<MmikeT> nda
<MmikeT> mnj
<MmikeT> tj, knj
<MmikeT> storage it is
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: i jel brze :)
<MmikeT> sspace neznam jos, cek :)
<SilverSpace> kitu majmunovu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> jel prije bilo sporo?
<MmikeT> pa, je
<MmikeT> ono kad dpkg broji postotke
<MmikeT> recimo
<MmikeT> i uopce, sporije nego kad sam prvi put upalio SSD
<jelly-home> da, ali je li bilo sporo apsolutno gledano?
<MmikeT> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> subjektivno
<SilverSpace> kinezi rokaju 
<jelly-home> to kad prvi put upalis SSD, dok prvi put ne zapise cijeli disk, je privremeno.   Ono nakon su prave preformanse.
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: al zar nije nova godina kod njih za dva dana
<MmikeT> jelly-home: pa ne, nije bilo sporo k'o ide disk
<MmikeT> al' recimo
<MmikeT> fio je pokazivao oko 2k iopsa i oko 40 mb/sec r/w
<MmikeT> a sad pokazuje oko 130 iopsa i oko 3-4 mb/sec r/w
<MmikeT> random r/w
<jelly-home> koliko sitni
<MmikeT> a cim upalim nazad komp u Ubuntu cu ti reci sto mi fio sad kaze
 * jelly-home nema pojma sto je fio
<MmikeT> afio - archive file manipulation program
<MmikeT> backup2l - low-maintenance backup/restore tool
<MmikeT> dpm-client - Disk Pool Manager (DPM) client
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql - Disk Pool Manager (DPM) server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql-copyd - DPM copy server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql-nameserver - DPM nameserver server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql-srmv1 - DPM SRM version 1 server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql-srmv2 - DPM SRM version 2 server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-mysql-srmv22 - DPM SRM version 2.2 server with MySQL database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres - Disk Pool Manager (DPM) server with postgres database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres-copyd - DPM copy server with postgres database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres-nameserver - DPM nameserver server with postgres database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres-srmv1 - DPM SRM version 1 server with postgres database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres-srmv2 - DPM SRM version 2 server with postgres database backend
<jelly-home> ...
<MmikeT> dpm-postgres-srmv22 - DPM SRM version 2.2 server with postgres database backend
<MmikeT> dpm-rfiod - DPM RFIO server
<MmikeT> fio - Flexible I/O Tester
<MmikeT> flexbackup - Flexible backup tool for small to medium sized installations
<MmikeT> libdpm-dev - DPM development libraries and header files
<MmikeT> libdpm-perl - Disk Pool Manager (DPM) perl bindings
<MmikeT> libdpm1 - Disk Pool Manager (DPM)
<MmikeT> python-dpm - Disk Pool Manager (DPM) python bindings
<MmikeT> tob - Small yet powerful program for tape oriented backups
<MmikeT> hm
<MmikeT> ups
<MmikeT> :)
<MmikeT> fio - Flexible I/O Tester
<jelly-home> jel zavrsilo
<MmikeT> to je, dakako, ono sto sam htio
<MmikeT> reci: /exec -o apt-cache search fio 
<MmikeT> to je bilo jako glupo
 * MmikeT se ispricava
 * MmikeT se jos ispricava
<jelly-home> :-P
<Astemd> :)
 * MmikeT se jos ispricava
<Astemd> floodanje nije prevelik grijeh, pinganje svih na kanalu je ;)
<MmikeT> ugl, jelly-home 
<MmikeT> fio - Flexible I/O Tester
<jelly-home> testera
<MmikeT> hm... ~/.cache, jel' to mora biti na disku, zasto to ne stoji u /dev/shm ili nekud?
<MmikeT> brate mili koliko ja smeca po svom hometu imam....
<MmikeT> dir ~/.thumbnails
<MmikeT> pa tamo ima cuda
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je ali to kod njih traje tri dana 
<jelly-home> \o/
<SilverSpace> i nije uvijek u isti datum :))
<SilverSpace> bome 2012 je moj znak :)
<MmikeT> blah, panglu panglavi, u .wine imam rfactor sa 20 GB svega :/
<SilverSpace> godina zmaja
<jelly-home> \o/
<jelly-home> Brus Li
<MmikeT> ~/.thunderbird = 5 GB
<MmikeT> krasota :)
<SilverSpace> bome
<jelly-home> samo 5 giga maila?
<MmikeT> pa mislim
<MmikeT> cak i nemam toliko maila
<MmikeT> nego je to pitaj boga sto :/
<MmikeT> glupa mi je ovo bila ideja
<MmikeT> s micanjem /home na ssd
<MmikeT> materemi
<MmikeT> sysrescuecd je u krivoj zoni
<MmikeT> brije d aje 20
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sam da znas, radi osjetno brze! :)
<Mmike> jos samo da ocistim .thunderbid pa da mogu i njega na ssd
<Mmike> pa da poleti sve
<Mmike> ijah! :)
<Mmike> ihaj, to jest
<Mmike> oso sam
<SilverSpace> ma joj brze :))
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4NR57ELY28s
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-22
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probaj, iznenadit' ces se :)
<SilverSpace> iznenadio sam se da sad nis ne radi
<SilverSpace> hm problem sa dependencies paketa paket radi bez te zavisnosti ali me zajebava kod nadogradnje 
<SilverSpace> hoce ga maknuti
<SilverSpace> jel moze to na ignore
<jelly-home> nesto steka na swerveru?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ?? dai kaj
<SilverSpace> di*
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ti meni reci, svakih pola sata vas disconnecta
<SilverSpace> freenode server
<jelly-home> mmhmm
<jelly-home> --- ubuntu.grad.hr ping statistics ---
<jelly-home> 24 packets transmitted, 5 received, 79% packet loss, time 23046ms
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> nije freenode kriv
<ivoks> neki k se desava u sali
<jelly-home> gdje je sef sale
<ivoks> vjerojatno na rucku :)
<ivoks> moguce je da je switch otisao
<ivoks> hmm
<jelly-home> svako malo krepa na 25-30 sekundi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> uspio sam se spojiti na server
<ivoks> mrezna kartica je down/up svako malo
<ivoks> i to na svim serverima
<ivoks> hm, ali ne u isto vrijeme
<jelly-home> sto znaci da imas probleme na switchu
<ivoks> da, pretpostavljam
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> poslao poruku sefu sale, nije odgovorio
<ivoks> a radi vec par minuta
<jelly-home> eh taj Sale
<ivoks> al ocito je i prije ima duze periode ispravnog rada
<ivoks> evo, oso
<ivoks> sad ce ovi ubuntu.grad.hr irceri timeoutat
 * jelly-home ide u setnju i glasanje
<ivoks> aj
<ivoks> za poludit
<jelly-home> banaj ih sve dok se ne rijesi :-)
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> banat cu ih
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Ban na ubuntu.grad.hr je postavljem privremeno, dok se ne rijese problemi s mrezom na GF-u
<Mmike> hm
<hbogner> Mmike, i nisi jucer bio u KA?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> tak ispalo, nisam stigao
<hbogner> rsedak bio tamo do oko 6
<hbogner> a ja poslje iz birtije za zg, oko ponoci :D
<Neuromanc> hbogner a to si ti bio:)
<hbogner> Neuromanc, di, kaj sta? a tebe sam ono skoro zgazio?
<Neuromanc> nisam primjetio da me netko skoro zgazio
<hbogner> Neuromanc, i ti si bio na natjecanju?
<Neuromanc> da
<hbogner> ahaaa
<Neuromanc> moj sin je bio natjecatelj
<Neuromanc> ja sam predsjednik kluba
<hbogner> ahaaa
<hbogner> znaci jedan od one dvojice s kojom me robi upoznao :D
<Neuromanc> da, onaj u crnom sakou:)
<hbogner> heh
<hbogner> :D
<Neuromanc> a mogao sam i misliti da je neki ircer u pitanju:)
<hbogner> eto, mali svijet :D
<Neuromanc> je, pogotovo it svijet u hr:)
<hbogner> Neuromanc, jesi vidio prvi set slika?
<hbogner> www.facebook.com/os.svarca
<hbogner> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395389_352894831405760_155219281173317_1373797_312427725_n.jpg
<hbogner> rusi postavljaju 200000 kamera sa live streamom na izborna mjesta radi transparentnosti prefsjednickih izbora
<Neuromanc> fala za sliku
<hbogner> Neuromanc, to je smao dio
<jelly-home> 2:1 za ZA, hmph
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-14
<MmikeRMRM> ne pada :/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuone.com/2Cces4Riv9JDbT5D8mZ5IA
<dodobas> MmikeRMRM: pada vise kisa nego snijeg
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da 
<dodobas> da je bar zaledjeno... mogao bi se normalno voziti... ovako.. svako malo guraj bicikl
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol ti na bike 
<dodobas> i onda jos po cesti... pa kad prodje auto... zanjise grane i sav snijeg po meni...
<dodobas> 3 puta
<vileni> ovo je bilo zabavno
<vileni> zadnjih 20m puta je trajalo kao prethodnih 6km
<SilverSpace> vileni: di si zapeo :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: na parkingu od faksa :)
<vileni> iz ulice uspio izaci iako ralica ne ide tamo, ostale ceste su cistili tokom noci pa je bilo ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> i onda se neki lik zaleti na isti parking sa ljetnim gumama
<vileni> na kraju smo ga trojica cupali van i preporucili mu zet za povratak doma
<BotaniCar> taj xbmc je takav drek :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro
<vileni> xbmc je super, jutro i tebi
<BotaniCar> jel moram reci da ga windows media centar shije za tri koplja ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne moram, znam, a znate i vi :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> daj ajde, zadnji put sam , da postelam sve feature, proveo 1h kraj njega :) 'media player za Katice' my ass
<SilverSpace> kaj ti usporedujes neusporedivo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti se stucalo u subotu i nedjelju :P
<MmikeRMRM> dodobas, ne pada nist
<MmikeRMRM> ok, sad pada
<vileni> :)
<MmikeRMRM> BotaniCar, ti si drek
<MmikeRMRM> BotaniCar, di si u subotu
<vileni> rece on nakon sto pogleda na prozor
<Mmike> btw, media centar od windowsa nemre pol stvari koje moze xbmc :)
<vileni> za pocetak, ne moze biti brz
<BotaniCar> MmikeRMRM: znas da sam se nabrusio da ti velim kaj te ide za nejavljanje, i jutros skuzim da su mi oba moba kod malog u ruksaku jos od kad sam ga u petak fural u vrtic .. sorry
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: nabroji mi tri stvari koje ne moze
<BotaniCar> vileni: , ne njajke 
<vileni> BotaniCar: nisam jednom probao upogoniti tu abominaciju multimedijalnog softvera
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos si puno rekao 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, konju :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemre povuc s interneta podatke o serijama koje gledam
<SilverSpace> bas gledam kaj sve nemoze taj windows media center
<jelly-home> mtisnijeg
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, ne trudi se. ovaj sam kuri jer, eto, nezna bolje :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj se pjeske na poso ide? :)
<Mmike> da radis od doma, sad nebi imao problema :)
<weshmashian> to je, trenutno, jedan od boljih bonusa :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: koje to podatke nemoze povuci ? Znas, i za MP imas addone kao i za XBMC, nisu doduse MSovi , vec trece strane ali ima (mogao si prvo napisati da po defaultu MP nemre titlove ucitati, to bi mi imalo smisla)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: xbmc sam nade i skine titlove 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: MP ne, dapace, moras se jebat da slozis da ih prikazuje opce :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, laz i neistina :)
<Mmike> moras se najebat da ti wireless na rpiju proradi
<Mmike> al' kad proradi, xbmc sve radi sam
<Mmike> jucer probao
<Mmike> poskenirao mi kolekciju
<Mmike> poskidao titlove
<Mmike> poskdao sa imdba (ili od kud di vec) slicice, naslove, glumce, sve :)
<Mmike> pa sad mogu rec 'daj da vidim sto imam sa brusom the-titanic-saverom za gledat' :)
<Mmike> i to na rpiju koji je jadan uredjaj, hardverski
<Mmike> da ga vrtim na pravom laptopu ili cemu, ihaj ha
<Mmike> haj
<Mmike> (btw, xbmc na windowsima mi nikako nije sjeo, nemam pojma zastso)
<SilverSpace> da nahebo se sa da upide tocan password :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam o cem pricas, ja pljuckam po windows media cewntru, a ti i dalje branis onaj drek od XBMCa :) 
<Mmike> pa da, nije drek
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si na kraju stavio na rpi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, trenutno je openelec gore jer mi na xbianu nece wireless proradit bez manualne intervencije
<Mmike> al' mi se xbian puno vise dopada
<Mmike> nema debilizme poput 'nemres mijenjat root password', pa onda 'nemres se spojit na AP koji ne broadcasta SSID'
<Mmike> uz to ima apt-get i 99% debianovih stvari mosh instalirat gore
<Mmike> iako mislim da cu prodati rpi
<BotaniCar> treba kupiti ono kaj Kre reklamira 
<BotaniCar> YOLOOOOOOO
<weshmashian> dovoljno slicno :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Rijetko netko tko radi u supportu moze dozivjeti orgazam kakav sam ja sad imao. Za jednu uslugu pruzamo pomoc samo autentificiranim korisnicima. Fizicka osoba unutar pravne osobe-klijenta se promijenila i nisu nas obavijestili. Sad zovu za pomoc, a ja im moram reci 'po proceduri CZP ne mogu Vam pomoći , ugodan dan.' *Klik*
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> http://justpasha.org/folk/whowhat.html
<SilverSpace> manijak
<Mmike> matereti kako pada
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com
<weshmashian> pa kad je prije pocelo?!
<weshmashian> trebat ce mi tri sata do kvatrica i nazad..
<SilverSpace> grmi vani
<BotaniCar> O, ako sad i kisa padne, spektakl :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, postpone :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj!? :)
<Mmike> di grmi? :)
<BotaniCar> Culo se i kod mene na brdu kak je gromek okinul 
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemerem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovdje je dva puta tak zagrmilo ludo 
<SilverSpace> ja na prvu mislio ralica 
<weshmashian> da nije 'splozija? :)
<SilverSpace> bandich prdnuo
<ivoks> direktor informaticke sluzbe odredjene drzavne institucije
<ivoks> dobije mail od dns.hr kako domenu te institucije treba produziti
<ivoks> on je administrativna i tehnicka osoba, dok je ravnatelj institucije vlasnik
<ivoks> i lik forwarda taj mail meni, izgubljen u prostoru i vremenu
<ivoks> ne zna sto treba napraviti
<jelly-home> komplikovana je procedura
<budz0r> ivoks: i ti se cudis sto je on zbunjen :)
<jelly-home> moras otic tamo i kliknut apply
<jelly-home> ak ne znas password, moras kliknut, sacekat NOVI mail...!
<weshmashian> "potrosio sam dva sata po ovom vremenu da dodjem tamo kako bi mi rekli da oni nemaju 'aplaj' gumb!"
<ivoks> ne, znas gdje je problem
<ivoks> carnet u mailu koristi rijec 'domena'
<BotaniCar> a ti im odrzavas domenu :)
<ivoks> a lik je MS brainwashed, pa misli kako je domena izraz za microsoft proizvod
<jelly-home> problem je sto im nisi naplatio sate!
<BotaniCar> jelly: care !! :) To 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Rusija duguje 623 milijarde dolara
<SilverSpace> koliko ono ameri duguju
<ivoks> boli ih kita
<ivoks> imaju plina, nafte i zlata da to iskesiraju u roku od 24h
<ivoks> zaposlili 15 ljudi u jednom danu
<SilverSpace> kome su ondaduzni? Marsovcima?
<ivoks> ma stranim bankama
<ivoks> s/ma/pa
<Mmike> kak fino padulji vani :)
<Mmike> kak sad odoljet i ne otic na sljeme? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ak' oces slican dozivljaj slobodno dodji po mene :)
<jelly-home> lak'
<jelly-home> kak se veli zimska sluzba na engleskom
<dodobas> Mmike: sta ne pada... kad pada
<Mmike> dodobas, SAD pada
<Mmike> nije padalo u 7 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: padalo je u 7... ali vise kisa nego snijeg
<Mmike> dodobas, nije. Ja sam jedno pol sata cistio auto i isparkiravao susjedima aute s parkinga, nije padalo to svo vrijeme.
<dodobas> Mmike: a hebiga... ja sam cistio snijeg od 6i30 do 7.. pa od 7:05 do 7:30 biciklom na posao... i padalo je
<SilverSpace> odoh ja jos jednu rundu odspavati
<dodobas> SilverSpace: prvi u krevet znaci :P
<SilverSpace> rano se probudio danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> pa e... 7 to je tebi rano :P
<Mmike> dodobas, pa je, dizem se u 6:45 :)
<Mmike> od 7 radim! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ti koristis kde?
<Mmike> ahaha, pogledajte kamere na hak.hr :) :) :)
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> ivoks, visom silom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, shto?
<ivoks> Mmike: zvao me neki covjek, pa mu nisam znao objasniti gdje se nalazi neki network manager
<ivoks> veli da nema ikonice u trayu
<ivoks> mislim da je to henrik :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ak znas gdje je ikonica za network manager u kdeu, pomogni covjeku
<Guest87909> halo, henrik je s problemom iz kubuntua. ne radi instalacija ničega iu Muona niti preko terminala. hepl?
<ivoks> evo, da ja nadodam - apt repozitoriji su prazni jer se nije jos spojio na net
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kome
<Mmike> di?
<ivoks> Mmike: ^ Guest87909 
<Mmike> halo
<ivoks> Mmike: samo mu reci kak da uspostavi konekciju unutar kde-a
<Mmike> Guest87909, imas li gore-lijevo - sat?
<Guest87909> ne
<Guest87909> sat je dolje desno
<Mmike> onda ga imas dolje lijevo?
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> ok, pored sata (neznam tocno, ja sam si to izpremjestao sve) imas ikonicu od 'network managera', izgleda kao mala crna uticnica (dost je ruznojadna ikona)
<Mmike> kad predjes preko nje dobit ces popup na kojem pise 'networking interface' ili tako nesto
<Guest87909> u tome je problem, nemam.
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da postoji plasma widget sad
<Mmike> Guest87909, a kad odes u settings->system settings
<Mmike> pa tamo izaberes network?
<Guest87909> ikonice su, s desna na lijevo: neka žuta, sat, blue, zvučnik, baterija, škarice, notification helper. to je to.
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da su svi widgeti sad plasma widgeti
<Mmike> Guest87909, ok, klikni 'K' (ala Start), i odi u Settings->System Settigns
<Guest87909> ok
<Mmike> kad ti se to otvori odi u 'network and connectivity' i tamo izaberi 'network settings'
<Mmike> prva 'opcija' s lijeve strane je 'network connections'
<Mmike> jel' zica, ili je wireless?
<Guest87909> žica
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> imas tabove
<Mmike> wired, wireless, mobile...
<Mmike> klikni na 'wired'
<Mmike> sto imas ispod?
<ivoks> mislim da se spaja preko mobile...
<Mmike> pa, sad... mobile i zica nije isto :)
<Guest87909> tako je. wired connection. 1 hour ago
<Guest87909> da kliknem ispod mobile?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> spajas se preko zice, ili?
<Guest87909> ok
<Guest87909> ne . preko usb VIP-a
<Mmike> e jebemu :)
<Mmike> ok, klikni na mobile
<Mmike> doduse, ja to nemam, a zasivljena mi je opcija, pa neznam tocno kako ti to izgleda
<Mmike> al' trebalo bi biti jednostavno
<Guest87909> ispod mobile nema ništa
<Guest87909> (usb je uštekan)
<ivoks> mozda ipak treba proci kroz setup proceduru
<ivoks> odi tamo na new ili setup
<ivoks> ne znam sto je vec
<Mmike> Guest87909, imas desno 'add'
<ivoks> add
<Mmike> sto ti se otvori kad to kliknes?
<ivoks> ah da... to je wizard
<Guest87909> Create a connction for this mobile broadband device: huawei K3520
<ivoks> e to... da
<Guest87909> idem dalje s "next"?
<ivoks> da
<Guest87909> izaberi zemlju: croatia, next
<Mmike> mozda ces APN morati mijenjati, nemam pojma dal' su to popravili
<Guest87909> izaberi providera: vipnet
<ivoks> mislim da vip cak ima svoj softver za ubuntu :)
<Guest87909> Choose your billing plane: default?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<Guest87909> Select plan APN, upisano je i zasivljeno: 3g.vip.hr, OK?
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ja na telefonu imam gprs0.vipnet.hr
<ivoks> postoji jos i data.vip.hr
<Guest87909> mogu koristiti i gprs0.vipnet.hr, ponuđeno mi je ispod defaulta...
<Mmike> mislim da je pravi APVN data.vip.hr
<Mmike> cek sec
<ivoks> stavi gprs0.vipnet.hr
<ivoks> mozes kasnije promijeniti ako ce trebati
<Mmike> touchwiz je tesko smece
<Mmike> ivoks, mogao bi dobit fini racuncic za tu tarificu
<Guest87909> sada je i APN: gprs0.vipnet.hr...
<ivoks> Mmike: nece, ja skacem izmedju ta dva
<ivoks> al moze nazvati vip i pitati
<Mmike> nazvao ja
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni-korisnici/mobilni-internet/ostale-podatkovne-usluge/o-tehnologijama-i-pokrivenosti
<Mmike> data.vip.hr
<Mmike> Guest87909, osim ako nemas carnetov stick
<Mmike> onda je carnet.vip.hr
<ivoks> Guest87909: jel znas koju tarifu imas?
<Mmike> i moras nekud korisnicko ime i oznaku ugurati
<Guest87909> ne , VIPov
<ivoks> gprs start ili gprs pro?
<Mmike> Guest87909, onda deri sa data.vip.hr
<ivoks> ili mobile broadband nesto
<ivoks> da, data.vip.hr je vjerojatno ispravno
<Mmike> pa tako mi je sad rekao sluzbokorisnik
<Mmike> osim ako ne kenja, sto nebi bilo prvi put
<ivoks> aha, ok
<Guest87909> uzeo data.vip.hr, next, novi ekran: Confirm provider: VIPNET, Croatia, Your plan data.vip.hr: Finish?
<ivoks> da
<Guest87909> dakle: Connection name: VIP, contract and prepaid. Number : *99#. PPP sivo, IPv4 Address: basic, automatic (PPP), IPv6 Address: basic, disabled ...?
<ivoks> zvuci ok
<Guest87909> izaberem OK, probam?
<ivoks> da
<Guest87909> za Wallet cancel zasad sve: user+pass. Pod mobile broadband upisan VIPNET, izgleda OK. Kam dalje?
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> sad to negdje treba kliknuti
<ivoks> aj vidi imas li u terminalu naredbu 'nmcli'
<ivoks> nmcli con up id VIPNET
<Guest87909> unknown connection, da nije VIPNET, Croatia?
<ivoks> nmcli con list
<Guest87909> tsja: TIMESTAMP-REAL...bla,bla i VIPNET - Contract and Prepaid pa hrpa brojeva i slova...
<ivoks> rasiri si terminal da ti se to lijepo ispise
<ivoks> pa ponovno pokreni
<ivoks> imas stupac uuid
<ivoks> pa onda:
<Guest87909> imam uuid...
<ivoks> nmcli con up uuid UUID_OD_VIPNET_MREZE
<ivoks> al cudno mi je da nema ikonice...
<Guest87909> upisao uuid, enter, pa se na sticku promijeni boja u svjetloplavu i na taskbaru se pojavi ikonica mobitela...
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> poso i sve i jebiga
<Mmike> Guest87909, ja wallet ne koristim nigdje
<Mmike> i jel ti radi sad?
<Guest87909> dobro... kaj smo rekli za update softvera preko terminala ili Moun?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/704854_10200357213953441_1374484136_o.jpg
<ivoks> prije 2h sam se parkirao
<Guest87909> isooo, koji update radi...!!!
<ivoks> bio je cist auto
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2013/01/14/0131007.55.jpg
<ivoks> lijepa fotka
<Guest87909> napravio update, kaj dalje...
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install inkspace
<Guest87909> inkscape.   ;-)      ...je, fakat funkcionira, skida s neta 122 MB...
<ivoks> da, inkscape
<ivoks> typo
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226612_10151339042133629_1532639651_n.jpg
<ivoks> a couple of snow showers
<ivoks> to je danas
<ivoks> a cetvrtak je heavy snow
<ivoks> bolje da odem doma jer cu zaglaviti u uredu
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/736632_10151191522950952_1986079538_o.jpg
<obruT> samo nek pada !
<ivoks> neka neka
<obruT> jebemu, samo da u srijedu ne pada mokar kak je najavljeno
<obruT> mogo bi na sljeme sa bordom pa se spustit dolje 
<ivoks> Guest87909: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade bi ti isto preporucio
<ivoks> Guest87909: tako ces staviti sve zakrpe... mozda se i ikonica pojavi :)
<ivoks> usao sam s autom u ured jutros
<ivoks> sve je bilo cisto
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 2 i pol sata
<ivoks> i sad ne mogu van
<ivoks> EU sugerira porezne promjene clanicama
<Guest87909> Sve se učitalo, stalo, sada  update. kod mene na Zapadnom koma... ...za update ima 277 MB, OK?
<ivoks> To help small and medium-sized enterprises that encounter difficulties in paying VAT to the competent authority before they have received payment from their customers, Member States should have the option of allowing VAT to be accounted using a cash accounting scheme which allows the supplier to pay VAT to the competent authority when he receives payment for a supply and which establishes his right of deduction when he pays for a supply. This should al
<ivoks> Guest87909: a gle, ako te nece to previse kostati...
<Guest87909> onda, derem po MB-ma... niš nije skupo samo da se riješim Gatesa...
<ivoks> pa zar nemas mrezni kabl neki?
<ivoks> Since the use of electronic invoicing can help businesses to reduce costs and be more competitive, current VAT requirements on electronic invoicing should be revised to remove existing burdens and barriers to uptake. Paper invoices and electronic invoices should be treated equally and the administrative burden on paper invoicing should not increase.
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo
<Guest87909> ma imam, samo sam ovaj laptop kupio 5 do 12, pospremio opremu u kutije i selim u novi prostor.Sam bog zna gdje je a htio bih ovo osposobiti da radi čim prije...
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> inace cu naj... ko zuti u 19h
<jelly> ivoks: to svakom bedaku prvo padne na pamet, da se slozi da ne placas drzavi PDV dok tebi ne plate
<jelly> ovo sto imamo sad je sprdacina
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> bogneruavion sletio u split, umjesto u zagreb
<Guest87909> hvala svima za sada, pregledam što se skinulo. Firefox, Inkscape...sve bi trebalo imati ikonice i biti dostupno, zar ne. Treba li restartati prije računalo da se sve učita?
<ivoks> ne treba restartati
<ivoks> doduse, ako si radio dist-upgrade
<ivoks> sigurno se skinuo i novi kernel, sto zahtijeva restart; tocnije, neces imati novi kernel dok ne restartas racunalo
<SilverSpace> kisa
<jelly> snijeg
<jelly> krpe
<Guest87909> ok, jasno. Valjda će sve biti ok. Kod mene padaju krpe, 2x2 cm, polusuhi... 
<BotaniCar|2> Muahahaha , sad asm skuzio da mi je firewall blokirao principala, promijenili su si IP adresu .. jedva cekam da me pitaju zakaj im nekaj ne radi ;)
<SilverSpace> lijepo kazem frendu da ako se ne moze doma spojiti pogleda koji je IP i promjeni ga on mi sad uporno tvrdi da ga je promjenio i da se ne moze spojit ali vidi vraga ja mu reko da se samo najvjerojatnije treba promjeniti zadnji broj u ip adresi 
<SilverSpace> uporno mjenjao zadnji a trebao je ..0.100 u ..1.100
<SilverSpace> fakat trebas nekima nacrtati
<civija> pa ti si kriv :)
<civija> nisi rekao da mijenja subnet nego ip
<SilverSpace> da jesam 
<SilverSpace> nisam mu nacrtao
<civija> pa da ja tebi kazem da promijenis ip adresu, koji bi ti broj isao mijenjat?
<SilverSpace> ma pokazao mu di treba pogledati i taj ip upisati mora biti isti
<SilverSpace> civija: kaj je to tako tesko pogledati i prepisati 
<SilverSpace> evo dodobas na bike http://is.gd/WSLwTZ
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti bedast da ovo napravis http://www.jutarnji.hr/pokvaren-gps--belgijka-krenula-po-prijatelja-na-kolodvor-u-bruxellesu--a-zavrsila-u-zagrebu-/1078279/
<SilverSpace> ili star
<Mmike> to je hoax
<Mmike> nemre to bit istina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim kada mi zadnji 2% downloda pise 2h
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: imas pravo, prozor treba sadrzati samo "downloading", svi ostali podaci i procjene su bloat ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jah
<BotaniCar|2> Kak je fino raditi kod privatnika, svakih sat vremena se ustanes i odes, ako netko pitak kaj i kam - cistim snijeg na terasi :) 
<weshmashian> :D
<civija> BotaniCar|2: jesi napravio snjeska?
<vileni> bilo bi kul da policija iskljucuje iz prometa bez zimskih, kad bi ih oni imali
<Mmike> vileni, LOL :)
<Mmike> vileni, i kad bi ih imali di iskljucit :)
<vileni> i to
<ivoks> uzas
<vileni> a nis, pauk na 30m dizalicu, i na neko polje ih spustati
<ivoks> nisam mogao uci u dvoriste s autom
<vileni> dvije corse sam gurao sa parkinga, obje na ljetnim, a ja na zimskima jedva idem
<vileni> glavno da je kolega svejedno dosao iz samobora na posao, biciklom :)
<dodobas> http://www.rep.hr/vijesti/poduzetnistvo/hrvoje-bujas-na-sudu-zbog-apsurdnih-zakona/5259/
<dodobas> :D :D :D 
<ivoks> eksao sam 0,6 deci karlovackog
<ivoks> da, dosao je na naplatu
<ivoks> vw prodao 11% vise autiju nego prosle godine
<ivoks> 26% vise u sjevernoj americi
<ivoks> 23% vise u aziji
<ivoks> 7% manje u europi
<ivoks> -  Sav snijeg ralica je gurnula na ulaz u moju garažu u kojoj je bio auto kojim sam trebala ići na posao. Možete li zamisliti kako je to izgledalo i koliko mi je vremena trebalo da premjestim tu količinu snijega na drugo mjesto, katastrofa, piše nam ona. 
<vileni> u americi je to razumniji auto, u aziji luksuzniji, a kod nas kupe skodu :)
<ivoks> skoda je vw
<vileni> ma da?
<ivoks> seat isto
<ivoks> porshe
<vileni> nisam znao
<vileni> ni najmanje
<vileni> za VAG
<jelly> ivoks: valjda 6 deci
<ivoks> audi, bentley, bugatti, porsche, seat, skoda, vw i lamborghini
<ivoks> to je sve volkswagen
<vileni> zanimljivo
<ivoks> jos i ducati motori, man i scania kamioni
<ivoks> kao i 20% suzukia
<vileni> pogotovo sto recimo audi dobije 2.0tdi, pa onda recimo vw, a onda skoda
<jelly> znimljivo bi bilo vidit koji modeli idu u aziji 
<vileni> isto kao sa 1.9tdi
<ivoks> jelly: da, 6 deci :)
<vileni> jer spustaju kroz "klase" istih auta
 * jelly eksao 0.3 deci jegera 
<ivoks> znas tko je vlasnik jaguara?
<ivoks> tata motors :)
<vileni> znao sam, ali jaguar mi je jedan od dosadnijih
<vileni> zalosna mi je sudbina TVR-a
<ivoks> ford ga prodao indijscima
<jelly> kaj se moze sa Dell PE serverom koji ima BMC al nema DRAC?
<ivoks> ima bmc?
<vileni> u TVR kad pitas za airbag posalju te u jaguar ili aston 
<ivoks> a volvo je ford prodao Zhejiang Geely Holdingu
<jelly> ivoks: uskoro bivsi kolega kupuje server za kompajliranje openwrta, pa gledamo sta bi uzeo
<ivoks> mazdu su japanci sami otkupili
<vileni> od forda?
<ivoks> ali je ford zadrzao 1/3 udjela
<jelly> a da upadne u 20kkn rang
<ivoks> za 20k kn svaki dell ima bmc sa dracom
<ivoks> za 9000kn dell server ima drac
<jelly> dobro al to je tower kanta
<ivoks> pa kaj onda
<ivoks> ja imam tower t300
<ivoks> i ima drac
<ivoks> a to je low end server
<jelly> on bu ovo drzao hostano u buducoj firmi, pretpostavljam u racku
<jelly> ak u 20kkn stane 2socket 16core 16GB RAM, super
<vileni> jel ima ikoji rack 16core za manje od 20k?
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, sa time dobijes serial over lan
<ivoks> jelly: mislim, ja uvijek samo koristim ipmi, pa ne znam sto sve idrac moze
<jelly> ivoks: aha, to je nelose za pocetak
<ivoks> sigurno moze i mountat iso image kao cd i slicno
<ivoks> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/software/smdrac3/idrac/idrac10mono/en/ug/html/racugc1b.htm
<jelly> to znam da moze ak ima drac
<ivoks> pa ak ima bmc, ima idrac
<jelly> aha, iDRAC sad imaju onboard kao HP?
<ivoks> pa imaju to barem od 2008., kada sam kupio svoj prvi dell server
 * jelly nema pojma o dellu
<vileni> tko zastupa dell u hr?
<ivoks> vjerojatno ga t100 ili t110 nema, al to su lowest end serveri
<ivoks> kodeks
<jelly> osim da su jeftiniji od HPa i IBMa
<jelly> pitanje je hoce li je kodeks htjeti zezati za 1 server ili treba otic kod nekog partnera
<ivoks> hoce
<ivoks> ja sam kupio kod njih jedan server
<vileni> pa kad toliko kostaju, zasto ne :)
<vileni> nazalost, ni jedan server se ne isplati za ovo sto nama treba
<ivoks> mozes doci kod njih i kupiti samo jedan laptop
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, dosao mi vip racun
<ivoks> 88,80 pretplata
<ivoks> pozivi su 32,18 (od cega je 16kn roaming)
<ivoks> poruke 17,13 (sve roaming)
<Mmike> jel' ti opce koristis taj telefon? :)
<ivoks> neoporezivo (parking, naknada i sl) 61kn
<ivoks> pa koristim, velim ti da za 111kn imas sve
<Mmike> nemas, imas pozive premaa drugim mrezama koje skupo placas
<Mmike> (tj, ja imam, ti ne pricas, ocito, pa ti to ne smeta)
<ivoks> placas jeftinije nego na bilo kojoj tarifi u t-comu
<Mmike> mislis, vipnetu
<ivoks> manje od kune po minuti
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> a ovak za 125 kuna mjesecno imam 500 muna dzaba
<Mmike> uz  uspostavu poziva od 30ak kuna
<Mmike> ili 25
<ivoks> evo, 31 minuta razgovora prema drugim mobilnim mrezama
<Mmike> da, velim, ti ne koristis svoj telefon :)
<ivoks> koristim, samo su mi svi na vipu
<ivoks> cak i vecina klijenata
<ivoks> i pozivi prema fiksom su besplatni
<ivoks> pa onda ih zovem na fiksni broj, a ne na t-com
<ivoks> dva broja, sve zajedno manje od 450kn
<Mmike> ja imam oko 400 kuna (ne racunajuc parking)
<ivoks> roaming dolazni pozivi, >5 minuta
<Mmike> zena ima savrsenu, 150kuna, ja imam 125kn +  30ak kuna poziva
<ivoks> 0kn
<Mmike> prebac na 111 tarifu mi se cini k'o korak nazad, s ovog kaj imam
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> super ak tebi pase
<Mmike> ja sam si izracunao da meni nebi pasalo
<Mmike> doduse, najsretniji bih bio sa savrsenom, al' nebi onda dobio mobitel jeftino
<Mmike> po koji sam morao u fakin cakovec ici
<ivoks> najveca pojedinacna stavka mi je parking - 71kn
<ivoks> potom roaming sms, pa pozivi prema drugim mrezama
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/mobitel-zbog-krivnje-t-ht-a-skuplji-525-posto-clanak-496965
<ivoks> cak imam i jedan roaming mms
<Mmike> eto, pederfi
<Mmike> isto k'o vipnet
<jelly> ak wifi ide bez zice, pederfi ide prek deleog kabla?
<jelly> debelog*
<Mmike> fi fli :)
<ivoks> http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Zagreb+HRXX0005:1:HR
<ivoks> snow snow snow snow snow
<Mmike> SNOW SNOW SNOW
<weshmashian> ebote t-com, nemrem provjerit kolko bi me doso uredjaj uz produljenje ugovora i trosenje bodova bez da se ulogiram
<weshmashian> a onda mi veli da nemrem jos produljit ugovor -.-
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: kaj su krivo napravili ? 
<BotaniCar|2> civija: napravio sam jednog neortodoksnog snjegovica - mnogi bi ga nazvali hrpom nabacanog snijega, no snjegovic je. 
<BotaniCar|2> This is a snowman.There are many like it, but this one is mine 
<ivoks> debian droppao clvm
<ivoks> pa koji k, jebo ih
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pa, nemrem vidit kolko bi (mozda) platio mobitel uz bodove i produljenje :)
<weshmashian> mogu samo uz produljenje, a 12k bodova ko sisa :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nemoj mi reci da je mozgu poput tvojeg problem u glavi izracunati drugi dio jednadzbe, jednom kad vidis koliko kosta uz produljenje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili da ti je problem dici slusalicu i zaposliti tetu na helpdesku da racuna :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Helldesk je dzaba i u toj mrezi, ne ?
<weshmashian> je :)
<weshmashian> zanimalo me nabrzaka :P
<weshmashian> no, ostaje za kasnije
<BotaniCar|2> Eto, nek drugi gledaju pornice umjesto tebe .. erm, nda 
<igustin> Promjena termina skupštine HULK-a, stay tuned...
<Mmike> igustin, nc nc
<igustin> objektivni i jaki razlozi, sry :)
<SilverSpace> vis pada
<igustin> Skupština HULK-a u ponedjeljak, 21.01.2013. u 19:00 na FER-u -> http://is.gd/HAQntl
<SilverSpace> na kojim je ovaj bio drogama http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uhitila-ga-splitska-policija-damir-m-iz-trogira-je-komandir-samil/656977.aspx
<SilverSpace> igustin: jel ce do taga ocistiti snijeg :)
<igustin> valjda hoće, pomogni :)
<igustin> ako možemo doći mi izvan ZG, valjda će doći i ljudi iz ZG :P :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<icota> igustin: možda da date vijest na hulk.hr, oni koji kao ja prate samo preko RSS će propustit promjenu datuma
<igustin> misliš - kao novi članak na linux.hr?
<Mmike> odo na snijeg :)
<igustin> dvoumio sam se, ali... a može
<SilverSpace> http://l337tips.blogspot.com/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-os-welcome-screen-on.html
<obruT> eto, zatvorili skijaliste sljeme zbog previse snijega
<dodobas> obruT: zbilja ? pa kako na skijalisu moze biti previse snijega?
<obruT> kod nas je sve moguce...
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ocito su navikli da se moze skijat samo po blatu pa im snijeg predstavlja probleme
<SilverSpace> treba pripremiti teren
<SilverSpace> nije to sam tak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> friski smjer je idealan :) nema veceg gusta :) iako, ovaj je malcice prevlazan za idealno...
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: hvala sto si me podsjetio na Libre! ;)
<BotaniCar|2> Je'ate, vec su do 8 broja dogurali :)
<SilverSpace> fora je https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.kivano.ubuntulwp&feature=md
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: ? :S
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: ma preletio sam kroz HULKove stranice, nisam dugo, pa sam naletio i na referencu na Libre, pa sam bacio oko i na to i cist' fino izgleda
<igustin> a, to
<igustin> nije loše, al' moglo bi bolje
<igustin> ekipa je mlada, entuzijastična i - neiskusna ;)
<BotaniCar|2> Bah, treba im pomoci pa i bude , nek samo ljudi rade
<igustin> slažem se, čitanost je impozantna
<BotaniCar|2> je, kaj su izracunali, 2 kile downloada po broju ? Cisto fino 
<SilverSpace> ovo opako izgleda https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dTOnyp58NM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Watch Dogs - Game Demo Video [US], Views: 699130, Rating: 99.32352%
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpB45Cydu_Y
<datase> jelly: Title: Dječje Pjesmice - Zeko i Potočić - Zdenka Vučković, Views: 451933, Rating: %
<jelly> tuužaaaan zeeeko
<SilverSpace> playboy zachica
<BotaniCar|2> watchDogs .. jos jedna igra koju cu moci potjerai kad na vrbi zasvrbi :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hocu ovo odmah i sad http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/legendarni-offroader-dobio-novi-izgled/657013.aspx
<vileni> ja bi wrangler cj5 ili cj7 radije sad, ovo mi izgleda pretesko :)
<vileni> iako, danas je dan za ladu nivu
<vileni> najeftiniji auto koji ce te odvesti kamo zelis, a nije bed kad te pogodi neki biser na ljetnim gumama, osim ako biser vozi X6 recimo pa te samelje usput
<vileni> case in point https://twitter.com/vanfranco/status/290803549359714304/photo/1
<jelly> The ‘habitat destruction’ of the pubic lice is increasing and they are becoming an endangered species. http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-13/brazilian-bikini-waxes-make-crab-lice-endangered-species-health.html
<ivoks> za 20 minuta cu bacit snowboard session u dvoristu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: popnes se gore na brdo :)
<vileni> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/237073/Zasto-zimska-sluzba-vozi-s-podignutim-ralicama.html#.UPQ8yid9L-4
<ivoks> obruT: aj dodji do mene, pa cemo napraviti kicker na krovu
<ivoks> obruT: imam stepenice za landing
<ivoks> i zabava do nedjelje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHFQ_FQeHHs
<datase> ivoks: Title: Snowboard Kicker, Views: 3512, Rating: 77.14286%
<SilverSpace> bome bit ce jos vise bijeloga sranja 
<dodobas> za sve je to Mmike kriv...
<dodobas> prvi je snijeg bio na kubi, sad sjedi doma u toplom i smije se ekipi
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ovaj snijeg je, vele, jaci nego onaj prije :)
<Mmike> iso bi sad na sljeme, al' sam naso parking, :)
<henrik1> pozdrav. instalirao bih CS2 preko WINEa ali ne mogu instalirati ni WINE. Pomoć!!!
<henrik1> oboje je presnimljeno sa sticka na laptop. WINE kao tz, CS2 kao samoraspakiravajući exe...
<Mmike> henrik1, pusti .tz za wine
<Mmike> instaliraj wine kao covjek :)
<Mmike> henrik1, reci: apt-get install wine
<Mmike> ili klikni di vec klikces kad instaliras software
<henrik1> probao sam sa wine preko terminala ali mi javlja grešku
<jelly-home> možda bi netko mogao pomoći ako pokažeš koja točno greška se desi kod instalacije, kompletan izlaz naredbe i samu naredbu stavi na http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jelly-home> javi link sa rezultatom ovdje
<henrik1> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg open (13: permission denied)    E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jelly-home> henrik1: naredbu treba pokrenuti kao root korisnik
<jelly-home> dakle dodaj sudo ispred ostatka, ili otvori rootovu ljusku sa "sudo -i" pa onda pokreni naredbu
<henrik1> probao, dobio sam da se treba podesiti manuelno, sorry, nešto i prepisao sam tu naredbu.tad je počela instalacija i završila s eula ekranom. jel to ok? kak provjerim?
<Mmike> henrik1, napisi: sudo apt-get install wine
<Mmike> i pejstaj na pastebin sto ti veli
<henrik1> Mmike: rezultat je par linija gore, u 21:09, slabo se kužim u ove naredbe, drugi dan sam na linuxu, sorry.
<Mmike> ne, rekao si:  probao, dobio sam da se treba podesiti manuelno+
<Mmike> daklem, nisi proboa :)
<Mmike> probaj opet, tocno ovo: sudo apt-get install wine
<henrik1> pardon, sve mi je slično, evo još ću jednom prepisati rezultat: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable
<henrik1> i još: unable to lock the administartion directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mmike> zasto ne koristis pastebin?
<Mmike> lakse je tako
<Mmike> radi ti neki package manager
<Mmike> koristis ubuntu ili kubuntu?
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=242278825905992&set=vb.36737889669&type=2&theater
<henrik1> Oprosti - da znam, koristio bih pastebin. Još razmišljam na naredbama iz Win, ne mogu se lako na ovo prebaciti. Koristim kubuntu... Molim za malo strpljenja sa mnom.
<Mmike> tak se to radi :)
<Mmike> henrik1, sorry, sve 5 :) 
<Mmike> henrik1, probaj pastebin, jednostavno je
<jelly-home> otvoris stranicu weba, copy/pasteas sve bitno iz terminala u formu, pritisnes gumb, i javis ovdje samo link koji se promijeni kao rezultat
<henrik1> ...znam da ispadam kreten ali koju stranicu, gdje. Iskopiram sve iz terminala, sa "select all" ili kako?
<igustin> pastebin.com
<igustin> henrik1: ok, ajmo detaljnije
<igustin> henrik1: selektiraš nešto, napraviš copy, odeš na www.pastebin.com, napraviš paste u veliko polje, lupiš "Submit", stranica će ti izgenerirati link na to što si tamo stavio, i taj link postaj ovdje
<igustin> henrik1: jasnije?
<Mmike> http://www.wattix.com/blog/chilligan/artificialanus.jpg
<SilverSpace> henrik1: da ti nemas otvoren ubuntu softwer centar
<jelly-home> pastebin.com je pun reklama i smeca, pa je bolje paste.ubuntu.com trositi
<henrik1> evo rezultata: henrik@henrik-LIFEBOOK-AH512:~$ sudo apt-get install wine [sudo] password for henrik:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? henrik@henrik-LIFEBOOK-AH512:~$ sudo apt-get install wine E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Una
<jelly-home> *sigh*
<jelly-home> henrik1: sustav za instalaciju softvera iz paketa ne da da se pokrene vis od jedne aplikacije koja barata paketima istovremeno.  Provjeri da nemas vec otvoren "Ubuntu Software Center" ili ono cudo za nadogradnju (update manager?)
<pale3> ima ko od vas da koristi mpd?
<pale3> pretpostavimo da ima
<henrik1> dobro, evo sve gasim i restart sve nanovo da probamo...
<jelly-home> he... eh
<Mmike> pale3, ja probao, al' nisam nakraju se zakacio
<Mmike> lakse mi bilo spojit se na serfver di mi mjuza i di mi zvucna i mocp pokrenuti
<pale3> Mmike: ja ga korstim lokalno inace kad sam doma onda mi indexira cijlu bazu sa servera
<SilverSpace> la la la 
<pale3> nego znaim me shoutcast ili neki radio stremovi 
<SilverSpace> oleee
<pale3> tocnije, pretrazivanje, neda mi se svaki put ic na net trazit pojam i onda to importat u mpd, mislio sam mozda neko zna dali postoji kakav jednostavniji nacin, vise da je linuxoidan
<pale3> bash bash
<SilverSpace> konacno slozio mrezu i sad samo treba sve isprobati dali radi
<SilverSpace> hm radi sigurno 
<Mmike> pale3, pojma
<Mmike> pale3, vise sam se s xmms2 bavio, da ti budem iskren
<Mmike> nego sa mpdom
<Mmike> al' nit o xmms2u nemam nista pametno reci :/
<pale3> ma oke, eto pitam okolo mozda naleti neko ko zna nes vise o tome.
<SilverSpace> xmms2 ?? to pak nikada nisam uspio sloziti da kak tak radi
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/19882_530039780350371_666891006_n.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni radilo, al' nisam nasao neki posteni klijent
<Mmike> a onda sam otkrio mocp i to mi je ueber ok
<pale3> ja koristim mpd sa mpc-om is sasvim sam zadovoljan
<pale3> inace sta ti nije radilo sa mpdom
<pale3> ako se sicas, ako ne ko ga sisa
<SilverSpace> mocp ?? nikad cuo meni mpd ok radio
<pale3> music on console player, dobar je ali mi se podosta kilavio bar prije, neznam kako sad funkcionira
<SilverSpace> aha nesto kao mpd 
<pale3> SilverSpace: ajmo rec tako, jer i ovaj ima deamon koji radi u pozadini, bar je imo, nemam pojma za sad dal je tako triba provjerit
<SilverSpace> super radi mreza samba na routeru sljaka sa openelec
<Mmike> da, ima 'daemon
<Mmike> al' se nemosh remoteli konektat
<SilverSpace> zakon ovaj openwrt
<SilverSpace> sad mi jos samo fali neki veci vanjski disk i to bi bilo to
<SilverSpace> za male pare kucni media centar 
<SilverSpace> naravno ako ne moras kupiti novi tv, najveci izdatak vanjski disk
<Mmike> openwrt?
<Mmike> za media centar?
<SilverSpace> na routeru di mi je sve slozeno
<SilverSpace> samba transmission disk itd
<SilverSpace> wifi
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako je ovaj KDE spor :
<Mmike> :/
<SilverSpace> vratit ces se ti na unity :D
<jelly-home> nije mi bas jasno sto moze biti sporo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak ti nije jasno ?
<SilverSpace> pa Mmike uvijek grinta :)
<Mmike> jelly, nit meni, al' nakon 3-4 dana sto mi je stroj up, sve se pocne telit
<Mmike> tj, mprime i dalje jednako radi :)
<Mmike> al' se  xorg vuce
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> cek da video snimim
<Mmike> i da ga uploadam nekud
<jelly-home> Mmike: a nise se ne vidi u topu ili negdje?
<Mmike> jelly, vidi se kak xorg uzme 100% cpua a kwin uzme 20ak
<jelly-home> sa kojom karticom i driverom?  To sam vidio ponekad na intel G43/G45 (core2duo Q8200 cpu)
<Mmike> a mogao sam i turbo-HD kvalitetu videa stavit
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> i tako se to teli jos
<Mmike> jelly, nvidija, nvidija driver
<Mmike> NVIDIA Driver Version: 310.14
<Mmike> kde 4.8
<Mmike> reko mi netko da stavim noviji
<Mmike> da je 'fakat puno brzi'
<Mmike> jelly, http://pagar.splivalo.hr/slow.mp4
<Mmike> dok xchat 'iscrtava' prozor, xorg ubije 100 i kusur CPUa
<obruT> clear
<obruT> krivi screen :)
<Mmike> obruT, re-fresh!
<SilverSpace> obruT: moze i ovdje :) 
<SilverSpace> test proso i sve radi 
 * SilverSpace mase repom 
<Mmike> jel' vam radi googleeearth?
<SilverSpace> nemam ga instaliranoga
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> xchat vise nije spor!
<Mmike> switchanje izmedju prozora je trenutno
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zabunom sam pokrenuo rfactor kroz wine
<Mmike> mozda je to ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lijepo je ovo bijelo govno vani
<SilverSpace> tocno jos 100 dana do 13.04
<Mmike> oso sam lec
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-15
<MmikeDOMA> io io
<dodobas> yelooo
<BotaniCar|2> eyloooooooo
<weshmashian> \o
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/485943_456550431066880_1662353945_n.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html#more
<MmikeDOMA> steta sto je lik disclaimer stavio na pocetak :)
<BotaniCar|2> bla bla, i believe .. bla bla, i think it should .. bla bla, i'm not sure how .. bla bla :) Zvuci kao kad ti pricas o windowsima, mmike :)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, zvuci tocno onako kako zvuci windows korisnik koji proba linux, pa mu 'ne radi' :)
<MmikeDOMA> naime, clanak je namjerni rant, napisao je gore lik to
<BotaniCar|2> Mhm, probaj taj spin jos jednom :) Vidim da je rant, ali opet kazem da zvuci tocno kao ti kad pricas o windowsima :)
<jelly-home> ili o bilo cemu, npr. mysql
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Rant ili ne, jednu stvar je frajer piknuo k'o prstom u oko. Windowsima treba packet managet
<weshmashian> packet magnet*
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, :P
<BotaniCar|2> Ako imaju WinUpdate , OfficeUpdate, hocu repozitorij nadogradnji za sva sranja koja si mogu ikad instalirati 
<BotaniCar|2> Pocket magnet ! :) 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, pa kaj ne postoji nesto takvo?
<MmikeDOMA> ima neki taki drek
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ok dakle zelis da microsoft ima svoj app store i da se softver moze instalirati samo iz njega?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: je, i krenu dodatne 'distre' tipa Mmike-Win32Armx64... :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: samo 3rd party ( probaj 'secunia' software) , ali mislim da bi vendor koji proizvodi OS to trebao imati pod kontrolom 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: MS ima store, u windowsima 8 , ali to je tek prvi korak. I mozes commitati u njega i sve, ali je to jos pre siromasno kad usporedis s linuxom 
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, sad kad si to formulirao kako jesi, fakat, imam 'store' u 8ici
<MmikeDOMA> "I can't even imagine what would have happened if I had to compile something from source. I have no idea where I would find a compiler..." :)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, ne, imas i za XPje to, al' samo opensource bratju
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: meni ne bi smetalo da mmike napravi svoj OS :) 
<MmikeDOMA> vlc, mplayer, thunderbird, firefox, ...
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: velim, drek je to dok vendor koji radi OS ne stisne i veli 'sav softver koji zelite prodati mora ici kroz nas 'store' '
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, store koji ce imat osmica nema veze sa repozitorijima, recimo, debianovim
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: mene bi zanimalo cisto znatizelje radi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jer, mogu misliti kak bi freelance programeri (bez uvrede ikom) provodili QC 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: store koji osmica vec ima, mislis ? Kak nema veze ? 
<MmikeDOMA> pa tak, drugaciji je koncept
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam siguran da te razumijem. Koncept sim i tam je da imas centralni repozitorij za softver, sve ispod toga je izvedbeni sloj, ne konceptualni. Ne ? 
<BotaniCar|2> nego, pustimo mi windows store (vish, moram pogledati dfa li je raspoloziv i na windows server inacici) , ima tko kakvu dobru chitabu o migraciji s Hyper-v-a na XEN ili nesto drugo (sto nije vmware)?
<jelly-home> zasto ne vmware?
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam novaca
<jelly-home> .pal BotaniCar|2 
 * datase points at BotaniCar|2 and laughs uproariously.
<BotaniCar|2> .beer jelly
 * datase gives jelly a litre of Eki
<jelly-home> \o/
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<obruT> .frutek BotaniCar|2 
<obruT> nist :P
<obruT> :)
<jelly-home> jednom kad se navuces na vmware... sve ostalo je amaterizam
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahahaha , odi u kurac, sad me shefica gleda zakaj mi se kava cijedi po majci a ja se smijem monitoruu :) Frutek .) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-home: suglasan, trosili smo, ali onda su dosla vremena kad se financije vode politikom popluna .. 
<jelly-home> ah
<weshmashian> osim ako ne trosis vmware1 ili 2 u produkciji, recimo
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: i oni su bili prejebeni u svoje vrijeme, nemre nitko reci .. 
<jelly-home> a nista, ESXi smijes trosit ali samo za noncommercial potrebe
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ok, dodatak: u zadnje 3 godine :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ESXi(3) nije bio 'free for all' ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ajebate, dobro da ja nisam taj koji cita EULA-e kod nas :) 
<jelly-home> ne znam za 3
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja sam prestao s vmwaretom kad su prekinuli s onom forom da imas ESX i ESXi kao zasebne proizvode, znam da sam ESXi mogao natociti gdje god sam htio 
<BotaniCar|2> **smio
<jelly-home> sad je opet manje-vise jedan hipervizor proizvod
<jelly-home> aha kad su _prekinuli_
<BotaniCar|2> daleko od toga da sam moga, jebala ih lista podrzanog hardvera, da sam u to doba pisao blog o vmwareu citaocu bi se rastopio monitor od kolicine zuchi koju bi prolio 
<jelly-home> kaj, bilo koji pristojni HP Proliant radi ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> Je, na HP smo se na kraju i odlucili , prvo smo probali s SuperMicro-m, i ne radi .. gledamo kak ne radi, a moralo bi, pitamo vmware i dobijemo odgovor u stilu 'da, server je na HCL, ali njegov RAID kontroler nije' :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "Ali, znate, mi bi raid za virtualizator' 'ok, ali onda kupite neki drugi hw'
<BotaniCar|2> ( supermicro skatulju smokupili tek nakon sto smo dobili potvrdu da bu delallo, naravno da smo s tom potvrdom mogli obrisati dupe)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ne radi sa supermicrom?
<BotaniCar|2> Ovih dana, ne znam - trosim hyper-v i radi, ali onomad mi ESXi nije radio .. odnosno radio je kao non-raid skatulja 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, Intel RAID console , nalazi mi 2/4 servera , moram neki poseban port otvoriti ? 
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj nisam napisao 1/2 ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: nije bilo jeftinije ustekat supportanu hw radi karticu
<jelly-home> radi ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: :) Je, ali smo popizdili zbog bahatluka (mozes ti vjerovati da smo takav odgovor dobili ?!) i uzeli HPjca koji je delal out-of-the-box, a SuperMicro vratili 
<jelly-home> (mogu)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Bandic je bolji od Gospe Medjugorske: http://tinyurl.com/b8zlh44
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> bas je divan amazon, probam kupiti nesto, kaze da mi ne shippaju na moju adresu, i onda mi dan poslije salju reklame za istu tu stvar
<Mmike> ona amazon android aplikacija je isto drek
<Mmike> nemrem kupit kingle knjigu
<Mmike> trazim 'mysql is crap' i nadjem knjigu, al' samo paperback
<Mmike> a kad na webu s desktopa ili s kindlea to trazim, onda ima i kindle edition
<Mmike> i mogu si skinut probni chapter
<vileni> ne kuzim politiku oko tog slanja
<BotaniCar> Ja ne kuzim tvoj konzumerizam :)
<BotaniCar> Bas moras kupovati, ha, HA ? :D
<vileni> pa kad me navuku, i onda nedaju
<BotaniCar> "Unatoč svojoj brojnosti i brzim promjenama koje dovode do osnaživanja njihove uloge u suzbijanju nezaposlenosti, organizacije civilnog društva u Hrvatskoj su još uvijek nevidljive na tržištu rada. "
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz GONG-a kukaju jache nego mmike :)
<SilverSpace> to ti se samo cini
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/milijun-raspberryja-pi/121189.aspx
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d90TH5RGtPY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: AZRA "Tko to tamo pjeva" Live in Zagreb 1987., Views: 67072, Rating: 99.282512%
<SilverSpace> lol http://snowboarding.rs/cool-skijaske-maske-sa-bradom/
<SilverSpace> znam kome to ne treba :)
<SilverSpace> hebote stanga http://is.gd/x9WTrX
<SilverSpace> jel mi se to cini da je novi chrome nesto brzi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja nisam primjetio
<Mmike> cak nit javascript nije brzi, po benchmarcima
<Mmike> ff novi je brzi od starog
<Mmike> al' i dalje puno sporiji od chrometa
<BotaniCar> Not safe for .. well .. not safe for when you have anyone else near: http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/150696_305973279488664_951606754_n.jpg
<jelly> eh, hrenovke
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> mislim da je u ovom slucaju i bolje da su hrenovke :)
<BotaniCar> Sad sam gladan .. 
<obruT> i ti bi ovako trpao u usta ? :)
<BotaniCar> Buraz, jos ako ima majoneze/senfa, strpao bi ih toliko da bi mi profesionalne porno glumice pozavidjele 
<obruT> hehe :)
<jelly> jel gutas?
<SilverSpace> perveznjaci :)
<obruT> jel deploya tko od vas PTP u vasim mrezama ?
<obruT> (precision time protocol) ?
<SilverSpace> ostavio otvoreni wifi i nitko mi se nije nakacio na njega
<SilverSpace> imam postene susjede
<SilverSpace> ili mozda kaj mi se ssid zove pecam
<BotaniCar> jelly: da ne bi pljunuo :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: zakaj bi stavljao to umjesto NTPa na koji sam navikao .. koliko vidim , performance gain ne postoji, preciznost je u kvalitetnom deploymentu jednaka .. cemu to ? 
<SilverSpace> OpenWrt | OpenWrt Attitude Adjustment 12.09-rc1 | Load: 0.31 0.17 0.10
<BotaniCar> Nda, obruT o'sho sam malo guglati, i jedino kaj vidim ako se odlucim za PTP je glavobolja - multicast je 
<BotaniCar> (da ne spominjem otvaranje default-closed UDP portova)
<BotaniCar> obrut, baci oko na sekciju Quiet network vs. busy network - http://www.fsmlabs.com/blog/choosing-between-ptp-and-ntp .. 
<Mmike> obruT, jok, od kad smo se prestali bavit ICBMovima nije vise bitno :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ako imas kojeg viska, bi me lansirao na pol puta do mjeseca ? :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCW9Hey6IVY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Frank Sinatra - Fly Me To The Moon (In Other Words) |Lyrics|, Views: 7712794, Rating: 99.082012%
<obruT> kod nas se koristi jer je bitna preciznost... ono sto bi mene zanimalo je da li bi se RPi mogo nasyncat na visoku preciznost :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: to sam prvo spomenuo, prica da je PTP precizniji nego NTP je samo prica. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: onda reci ovima koji su deployali sve mobilne mreze da su u zabludi :)
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu, nisam doktor nauka da mi povjeruju, a ako im dam linkove reci ce mi 'tl;dr' 
<BotaniCar> dao sam i tebi link, pa vidim da nisi ni kliknuo :)
<obruT> jesam jesam, proucit cu :)
<jelly> manje je komplikovan ok ntpa 
<BotaniCar> enivej, performance i precision gain su nepostojeci, mozes birati da li zelis unicast (NTP) ili multicast (PTP) pristup
<jelly> BotaniCar: LDSE se prebacio na PTP
<jelly> LSE*
<BotaniCar> Huh ? Su napisali zakaj ? 
<jelly> ne, to su interne informacije od nekog tko im odrzava infrastrukturu
<jelly> ali ono sa preciznoscu nije sam tak
<BotaniCar> Guglam od kad je obruT spomenuo i eventualni argument za PTP je embedana kontrola time-source-precision-a , i automatski odabir ovisno o tome , to NTP nema 
<BotaniCar> ono s preciznoscu zaista nije sam tak, kako napisah, u kvalitetnim implementacijama nema razlike, u drugima ima. Na koncu, oba se mogu vrtiti side-by-side, pa admin moze sam prosuditi kaj mu pashe 
<obruT> ok, ekipa koja se kod mene bavi mobilnim mrezama to ima u produkciji i kaze da odredjena mrezna oprema ne bi radila optimalno bez toliko preciznog clocka, e sad, ako su lagali mene i ja lazem vas
<BotaniCar> obruT: to nema veze s protokolom, vec s implementacijom, naslusao sam se toga da PTP moze biti precizniji od 1ms, a NTP ne, kenjaju
<BotaniCar> Mozda je to u njihovom usage scenariju istina, dragi boNg zna kakvu opremu iz 47 stoljeca mobilni operateri koriste
<BotaniCar> ( da prevec gledam Dr.Who opet) :)
<jelly> 1ns, mislis
<BotaniCar> fala, jelly
<jelly> a ne znam, NTP uredno ima mikrosekunde i na obicnom PC hardveru
<BotaniCar> malo citam, ispada da vise dobijes ako dobro odaberes NIC ( HW timestamping), nego ako mudrujes oko protokola. To mi nekak zvuci vjerodostojno.
<jelly> cini mi se da sam to isto cuo od lika
<BotaniCar> Paz' ovo: The assistance from NICs can increase the synchronization accuracy a great deal - an order of magnitude sometimes depending on the software implementation.  It can bring accuracy down to well below 1 microsecond.  Our tests across the hardware timestamping NICs available (both NTP and PTP) show about 250 nanosecond to 500 nanosecond accuracy. 
<BotaniCar> I ono sto svaki linuxas voli procitati: The 10G Intel cards support hardware timestamps in the silicon but as of this writing no Linux driver exists to take advantage of that.
<jelly> jebat ga, oni tamo naruce 10k diskova i 1k SSDova drito od proizvodjaca, i onda traze custom firmver, i dobiju sve, to sto nema JAVNOG drivera ne znaci da ne postoji
<obruT> uglavnom, nije poanta jel to stavit u produkciju jer vec je... pitanje je da li bi se nesto poput RPi-ja moglo navuci na visoku preciznost bez obzira na protokol :)
<jelly> obruT: da
<BotaniCar> jakako ! 
<jelly> rpi nema RTC bateriju, ali je navodno puno stabilniji nego bi ocekivao
<BotaniCar> jelly: to sto nema JAVNOG drivera samo znaci da mi zvacemo hrenoFcice, da :) 
<jelly>  15 12:03:15 <dutchfish>     i am wondering why the raspberry pi has such in incredible stable clockbase for ntp, i wish someone could explain this phenomena. When synced up well on stratum 1 for 24 hours, it in the usec range.
<jelly> Srp 15 12:03:43 <dutchfish>     not even in a temp. compensated room
<jelly> Srp 15 12:04:37 <dutchfish>     the clock crystals on the raspi do jitter, so thats not it
<SilverSpace> al me moja stara na grijeh natjera uh kuhana suha nogica i rebarca i kisela repa ž
<jelly> mmm, repa
<BotaniCar> Uronio bi glavu u (ne prevruch) lonac k'o sto se Obelix u kazanche s carobnim napitkom :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj su odgovorili striceku ? 
<jelly> nish, to je chat kanal (#debian-offtopic)
<BotaniCar> meni je i na #debian prevec price .. moram reducirati broj kanala na kojima sam 
<jelly> na #debian se opce ne isplati biti ak nemas sta pitat
<BotaniCar> Moj je problem sto mi sve radi, vise naucim ako citam tudje probleme nego ista 
<BotaniCar> 'problem' :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ti ucis na tudim problemima :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, kad svojih nemam 
<BotaniCar> Bar ne nadebianu
<SilverSpace> taman se ponadam da sam na jednome mijestu nasao sve kaj mi treba i odgovore mi mailom da od 4stvari dve nemaju jedna u dolasku 
<ivoks> osoba A zove osobu B da joj kaze kako je osoba C zvala osobu D i da osoba B javi osobi D da ju je zvala osoba C
<ivoks> jesam li samo ja tu lud?
<ivoks> (ja sam osoba D)
<BotaniCar> Samo nemas puno posla s ljudima :) 
<Mmike> znaci, zvali su te, i jos si po drugoj liniji dobio obavjest da su te zvali
<Mmike> napravi ACK prema svima :)
<Mmike> mogu ti i ja pomoci :)
<Mmike> ja cu biti osoba E :0
<BotaniCar> ACK !!!!
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> slusam radio, ista radio stanica, na 2 prijemnika
<Mmike> u radnoj i u dnevnoj sobi
<Mmike> i u syncu su
<Mmike> medjutim kod digitalne telke toga nema
<Mmike> jebo digitalno :/
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> nacin prijenosa signala je isti
<ivoks> drugacija je samo modulacija
<ivoks> oboje streamaju
<dodobas> ivoks: nema...
<dodobas> jer latency ovisi i o brzini hardvera koji dekodira sliku
<ivoks> pa da, ali to je tako malo da ti to ne cujes
<ivoks> isto je i kod radia
<dodobas> da zato... kad gledam utakmicu na TVu susjed se uvijek veseli prije nego sto ja vicem
<dodobas> jer na njegovoj televiziji gol padne prije :)
<ivoks> da, ali to nisu iste stvari
<ivoks> ti koristis iptv, a on dvb-t
<dodobas> nope...
<dodobas> ja sigurno koristim dvb-t
<ivoks> e sigurno ne koristite isti nacin prijenosa signala
<dodobas> maxtv ima delay 2-3 sekunde
<dodobas> sad sto on ima... nemam pojma
<dodobas> ali on prvi vidi gol... a ja sam na dvb-t
<ivoks> pa da, o tom ti govorim
<dodobas> a prije toga.. cujem navijace s stadina
<dodobas> ja sam treci u redu.... :)
<ivoks> a to ti se desilo prije godinu-dvije
<ivoks> dok je jos bilo analogne televizije
<dodobas> to se desavalo ove jeseni kad je dinamo 'igrao' u ligi prvaka
<ivoks> onda ti sigurno nisi koristio dvb-t
<dodobas> pa ne.. da.. iskljucio sam max-tv u drugom mjesecu prosle godine... mozda je ostao neki fantomski prikljucak, ne znam
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550867_4717492007619_1664407539_n.jpg
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, ono sto zelim reci je da ste koristili razlicite nacine prijenosa signala - 2-3 sekunde se sigurno ne gubi u TV-u
<Mmike> o, guvi se
<Mmike> gubi se
<Mmike> jer tebi prijemnik prvo malo nabuferira, pa onda krene playat
<Mmike> postavi dva televizora jedan pored drugog, i pusti isti digitalni kanal
<Mmike> pash vidjet razlike
<ivoks> nije 2-3 sekunde
<Mmike> pa, da je i pola, puno je
<Mmike> misim, nije puno, radi :)
<Mmike> samo nemrem ovo sto mogu s radijima :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ja, kad sam zivo na dinamovom stadionu (tj, u kvartu juzno odmah od stadiona), prvo bih cuo GOOOOOOOOL na telki, tek onda GOOOOOOOOL sa stadiona :)
<dodobas> pa kuzis... ja sam 4km od stadiona... i jos mi slika kasni...
<dodobas> hmm, mozda 3... ok
<Mmike> ja sam bio mozda 600 metara
<Mmike> cek, sad cu ti tocno rec :)
<Mmike> veli google - 500 metara :)
<jelly> znaci sekundu i po
<Mmike> i brzi je zvuk bio gledaliste->kamera->reportazna kola->uplink na HRT->hrpa opremen tamo->sljeme-toranj->moja antna doma :)
<jelly> brzina svjetlosti
<dodobas> brzina zvuka <= brzina svjetlosti :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> wo
<Mmike> pa tamo na parkingu juznom kod dinameta imaju nove poligone za ucit vozit :)
<ivoks> i driftanje po snijegu
<Mmike> iso bi tecaj odrzat
<Mmike> 'kako se izvuci iz snjega kad zapnete u isiti'
<Mmike> isti
<ivoks> preduvjet br 1) dobar auto
<ivoks> preduvjet br 2) dobre gume
<ivoks> ostalo se sve moze nauciti
<Mmike> 1) nije bitno
<Mmike> 2) svakako
<Mmike> i pozeljno je da nije automatik :)
<dodobas> mozes i s tenkom u snijegu ostati...
<ivoks> a kre ti je dobro rekao
<ivoks> nekad se moze iz vise brzine
<ivoks> na dizelima, samo s laganim kuplungom
<ivoks> a njihanje je last resort
<Mmike> iz vise brzine kreces sa bemvejem 580 koji ima 3 tone i gumu 250
<ivoks> ako proglasimo elementarnu nepogodu, znaci li to da i ja ne moram raditi?
<Mmike> ivoks, to sam se i ja pitao :) :) :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti radi vipnetov mobilni internet?
<Mmike> zena me zvala sda da joj ne radi
<Mmike> ja proboa, i samo mi edge radi
<ivoks> na wifiu sam sad
<jelly> mozda im se rastimalo vrijeme
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> h+
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/154172_10200386672450033_1289274770_n.jpg
<ivoks> ralica zatrpala auto
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> crko im 3g
<Mmike> veli zena 'imamo poteskoca zbog snijega' :)
<Mmike> uzasan mi je touchwiz
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/72212_10151228467936840_1597745899_n.jpg
<Mmike> di da odem kupit monoksid detektor?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1078720
<ivoks> zna netko jel sljemenska cesta zatvorena?
<Mmike> znati cu veceras :)
<ivoks> planiram gore u petak
<ivoks> navecer
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> malo na stazu u subotu
<ivoks> i onda u nedjelju u ameriku
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak da re-indexiram kayako tickete?
<Mmike> search se razletio, a ovja koji to odrzava spava
<BotaniCar> imas administrativni login ? 
<Mmike> ivoks, doneses mi kindle cover?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne :) di to mogu nac?
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: moras dobiti usr/pwd, URL je http://tvoj-helldesk-link/admin
<BotaniCar> Nasao ? Kad se logiras, odes na 'diagnostics' > 'rebuild cache'
<Mmike> kol'ko to traje obicno?
<Mmike> hocul' usrat kayako svima?
<BotaniCar> ovisi o hardveru i tome koliko imas ticketa , usrat ces kayako svima
<Mmike> btw, jel' mogu promijenit user/pwd?
<Mmike> imam oko tri i pol milijarde ticketa
<BotaniCar> Nda, potrajat ce dugo , imam 3-4 reda velicine manje od tebe, pa traje 5 min najmanje (na usranom hardveru)
<BotaniCar> kaj se promjene USR/PWD tice, aj cek, idem bas ugnjaviti indijce. 
<Mmike> ama 5 minuta
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sve do pol sata je ok :)
<BotaniCar> primjeti da sam napisao da imam 3-4 REDA VELICINE manje od milijardnu ticketa :)
<BotaniCar> Nemas srece, nema nikog na live chatu, otvoril bum im ticket, pa ti dojavim kad saznam kaj se moze
<Mmike> ma nije bed
<Mmike> quick-hint - di konfiguriram na koju bazu se spaja ?
<Mmike> jer imam jedno 12930841230944 kayako baza na serveru :)
<BotaniCar> u conf direktoriju ima fajla koja mu kaze, sec
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam oko 300k ticketa, jel' to puno/malo?
<ivoks> Mmike: kazu mi iz snjezne kraljice da je cesta danas potpuno prohodna
<Mmike> (ako sam dobru bazu upiknuo)
<Mmike> ivoks, like, no snow, i to?
<Mmike> super, thnx
<BotaniCar> datoteka config.php ( u kayakovom root direktoriju) , linije iza "DATABASE NAME"
<BotaniCar> 300 ticketa ? nemoguce, 
<jelly> 300 000
<jelly> pih, ja imam 35
<BotaniCar> jelly: tvoje godine nisu vazne :)
<jelly> tiketa, otvorenih
<BotaniCar> 35 otvorenihticketai stignes ircati ? Master, teach me :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u __swift/config, da, nas
<Mmike> 300k ticketa  (sveskup, otvorenih, zatvorenih, prodanih, ubijenih)
<Mmike> doduse, to je count nad swtickets tablicom
 * Mmike ima jedno 70 ticketa otvorenih!
<BotaniCar> Jebeni ste :) 
<Mmike> i samo 10 su glupi alerti
<BotaniCar> Bas ono , jebeni :) Ja kad imam 3 otvorena duze od 1h, ciejla UPrava mi stoji nad glavom dok ne zatvorim .. 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> "Traffichaus Mysql cluster reorganization proposal:" <- taj ce recimo bit otvoren tjednima :)
<BotaniCar> "PHP 5.4 support – if you have installed Kayako on your own server, Kayako now supports PHP 5.4 (and requires at least PHP 5.3)" wub wub !!
<BotaniCar> otvoren ? Ja to premjestam u eskalirano - nije operativni problem
<BotaniCar> "Kayako Mobile looking great on the iPhone 5" << cigani , nitko S3Mini ne spominje (na primjer)
<jelly> S3kaj?
<Mmike> da, 300k ticketa, oko 650k ticketpostova i oko 70k ticket noteova
<BotaniCar> Ja bi delal kod vas, ali nis' dost pametan :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: meni je samo pola u long-term projektima
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislio sam miketa podbost za novi telefon - ocito sam promasio i pravac i odstojanje :)
<jelly> ko mu kriv, iPhone je mainstream a sve ostalo su igracke
<jelly> nije cudo da nema support i aplikacije
<BotaniCar> iPhone je mainframe !!
<BotaniCar> Ja sve kaj nije operativno eskaliram. ionak buju me zvali oko razrade, a ovako ne moram odgovarati na pitanja 'vidim da imas X ticketa, di je zapelo?' , pa ne moram odgovarati s 'pred N dana smo rekli da je to tema za sastanak a ne operativno pitanje' .. 
<BotaniCar> E, moji Indijci .. "Kayako 4.51 introduces ..." , i onda "A detailed technical change log for this update (4.50) is ..." :) Neko je promasio podverziju :) 
<weshmashian> kaj, pa samo +/- 0.01, prihvatljivo :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, samo kaj u 4.51 najavljuju 150 impruvmenta/fixeva, a changelog za staru verziju (to tak stoji vec preko metar dana, iako sam im poslao mail) :) 
<Mmike> kak je kayako 3 bio super
<Mmike> brz, snappy brz
<BotaniCar> Kak si ti seronja :) Nemoj da cupam logove di si govorio i za v3 da je drek :) Samo onda jos nisi imao nikaj za usporedbu :)
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> !!
<Mmike> aj cupaj, izmisljatoru
<Mmike> ne iscupas li, priznajes da si izmisljalo!
<BotaniCar> Prijetim praznom puskom, ne usudim se nikaj logirati na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> Iako, di su javni logovi ovog kanala ?
<obruT> BotaniCar: kad otprilike je to rekao i kojim rijecima ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: mozes sparsat sve s "kayako" u sebi unatrag jedno 18 mjeseci (ne znam kad su oni tocno presli na v4 ? 
<Mmike> mah, nisma to nikad rekao :)
<Mmike> kad je dosao v4 onda sam skuzio da je v3 bio super
<BotaniCar> obruT: i da ima 'mmike*' u sebi 
<obruT> 11:48 < Mmike> kayako je jedan veliki veliki drek
<obruT> :)
<obruT> al ne znam koji datum :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ma, sad ce se izvlaciti da je to napisao jucer :)
<obruT> Day changed Mon Mar 05 2012
<obruT> 12:56 < MmikeDOMA> kayako je, btw, isto drek
<BotaniCar> HA ! Sad samo da saznamo kad su imali prelaz v3>v4 ! 
<obruT> to je prva referenca na kayako iz mojih logova, barem na ovom stroju ;)
<obruT> al imam ja logove i na jednom prijasnjem stroju :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj nije bot logirao sve na kanalu nekad / nekam ? 
<obruT> mislim da ima negdje slozeno logiranje... ovo su moji od irssija :)
<obruT> a sad...
<BotaniCar> thx u svakom slucaju :) 
<obruT> Mmike: plati pivu i necu vise kopat po logovima :)
<jelly> grep drek logovi?
<jelly> ili grep -i 'mmike.*drek' logovi?
<BotaniCar> jelly: di ubuntulog sprema logove ? Trazimo ruzice u dreku :)
<jelly> ne znam i ne zelim znat
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> ubuntulog: help
<BotaniCar> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/ :( 
<BotaniCar> dovraga i bestraga, ovo ce biti kompliciranije nego sam se nadao :)
<Mmike> nek ti radije on plati pivu :)
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> "GOH metoda prijavljena je pri Zavodu za intelektualno vlasništvo RH i vodi se pod brojem Z20120390A." << Kak to mogu pogledati 
<BotaniCar> obruT: jel opce pijesh pivo ? :D
<obruT> 17:30 < Mmike> jebemti novi kayako    -> 2011-07-20
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: bit deeper, sad znamo kad su presli na v4 ! :) 
<BotaniCar> cekmalo, jel to znaci da ja , opet, 2 godine ircam ? Nisam se nikad trebao vratiti, sad bi vec 2 faxa i 3x vecu placu imao da sam nekaj delal :) 
<jelly> ahaaaa i tri zene
<weshmashian> i 4 ljubavnice, barem
<BotaniCar> A ne ne ne , to sam u praksi naucil, ni jednu nemrem zadovoljiti :) 
<jelly> i 5 alimentacija
<weshmashian> i zvali bi te sulejman
<jelly> nulicanstveni
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: radije me na grah zovi nego tak :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<weshmashian> grah: ok :D
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> odo po zemu
<BotaniCar> o/ ajtisamo , DobriMuzu
<BotaniCar> Pita Mujo Mmikea: Što bi Mmike napravio kada bi tvoju ženu u šumi napao medvjed?
<BotaniCar> Kaže Mmike: Ja se nebi miješao, baš me briga, sam je napao, sam neka se i brani
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> sad ce se i ovaj pravit englez
<hbogner> helou, ajd lajak ti and biskitzs
<dodobas> zna li netko kako bi 'watch' komanda mogla triggerirat WM_URGENT ili kako se vec zove event
<dodobas> mozda je i BELL
<obruT> dodobas: oces da ti screen/konzola/stovec "blinkne" uz beep ?
<dodobas> hocu, kad se promijeni dovoljno informacija 'watch -d neka_komanda', da dobijem neku notifikaciju
<dodobas> alternativa je diffovat razlike... pa pomocu notify dignut 'notifikaciju'
<civija> zna li netko sta tocno kod hetznera znaci onaj 'once-off setup fee'?
<BotaniCar> huh ? Ja sam to ili previdio, ili nisu nudili :) 
<civija> jesi kupio regularnom ponudom ili na nekoj aukciji ili sl.?
<BotaniCar> regularno
<SilverSpace> bas je dobro vani
<dodobas> civija: tocno to sto pise :)
<dodobas> prvi put... ti naplate jos malo extra... jer moraju pronaci server u datacentru :)
<civija> znaci prvi mjesec placam duplo
<civija> barem po ovom sto gledam
<civija> isti je montly fee i once-off fee
<BotaniCar> civija: ti to neki VPS uzimas, ili ?
<civija> dedicated
<SilverSpace> majstorski http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECUyopiip18
<BotaniCar> mi uzeli dedicated, bez ikakvih 'prvi mjesec skuplje/jeftinije' fora .. moral bum malo opet baciti oko na njih .. 
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Hockey Player Scores Without Shooting (Official) [HD], Views: 298, Rating: 100.0%
<civija> BotaniCar: koji ste uzeli? iskustva?
<BotaniCar> dobra, ne stignem sad kopati za specku, podsjetis me sjutra ? bum se razduzio na msg
<civija> aj moze :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, obruT i? :) ste nasli? :)
<ipozgaj> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<ipozgaj> oj, svileni :)
<ipozgaj> jesi izlopatao? :)
<vileni> nisam, nitko ne lopata pa ni ja :)
<vileni> kompletna ulica pod pola metra snijega
<vileni> jel ima kod tebe sta? :)
<SilverSpace> da se pije svi bi se sakupili ali kad treba raditi nikoga nema :)
<weshmashian> lakse je pit nego lopatat :)
<vileni> ma mislim da je to jer rade ljudi
<vileni> prosli snijeg su u nedjelju njih 5-6 krenuli i pocistili svih 300m
<SilverSpace> moj je stari iso svaki dan 4km pjesice do vlaka zimi pa u zg na posao a ovi danas se zale
<vileni> pa nisam rekao da se netko zali, nego da vjerojatno ne stignu preko tjedna kao vikendom
<SilverSpace> vileni: ma ne mislim na tebe gledam ove novinare kako navijacki vijesti naprave
<SilverSpace> zamisli pao snijeg u zimi 
<vileni> ma meni to nista ne smeta, smeta mi kako se ljudi pocnu ponasati
<vileni> prvo biseri sa ljetnima, drugo ovi koji nebi nista pocistili, a trece opcenito negativna energija
<vileni> danas lik hoce pobiti sve zetovce jer tramvaj kasni pola sata, ja sretan sto je uopce dosao :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu doci na posao neki kurac mi je na autu http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQlzhD229ZVN25Qre1YiYiAbvHaGQdOYZsxHM2otM_av9SDKRi8XssYTltEPw
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa dobro! Jel' postoje planovi da taj FB bude funkcionalno normalan, il' se ide u Unity smjeru? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike eh da je unity jedino sto ne valja u ubuntuu :))
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa, meni je, da ti budem iskren :)
<ipozgaj> MMike kako da ne, evo danas imamo big announcement :
<ipozgaj> prati viesti :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, sto tebi ne valja?
<ipozgaj> vijesti
<Mmike> kakav announcement?
<Mmike> a ne pratim, aj daj malo preuranjenih neprovjerenih informacija? :)
<ipozgaj> MMike prvo sto prodaju moje podatke amazonu i reklamiraju :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ivoks ce ti reci da to nije istina :) :) :)
<Mmike> btw, to se da ugassit
<ipozgaj> sure :D
<Mmike> i da, pederski je da je to upaljeno po defaultu
<ipozgaj> MMike za dva sata je press konferencija, strpi se do onda
<ipozgaj> ali fora je stvar, testiram vec mjesec dana ;)
<SilverSpace> da google te ne prati kao :)
<ipozgaj> ma svi prate :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj! :)
<SilverSpace> pao snijeg odma mi sugerilali da si lopatu kupim 
<ipozgaj> vidis da svi pisu da predstavljamo telefon haha
<SilverSpace> e da unity je super :P
<SilverSpace> jos sad kad maknu sranje od  compiz a
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/2f77339f-9e61-41f1-b6f4-284d986b1ccb.jpg
<ipozgaj> Mmike, SilverSpace : za desktop me ionako boli kuki kad sam na macu :D
<Mmike> :) uzas :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: zasto?
<Mmike> nekak mi to nevjerojatno, da tech-savy uz to i programer podnosi mac
<Mmike> mislim, jeben hardver
<Mmike> al' kupis mac, instliras linux na njega, radis k'o covjek :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike mac -- unix :)
<Mmike> jos da smo pred 5 godina, pa ajde
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jeje, unix
<Mmike> neznam, nisam nikad ozbiljno koristio
<ipozgaj> Mmike ako cemo cjepidlaciti, Mac *je* Unix, Linux nije :P
<Mmike> 2 frenda koji su linuxatori su imali to, jedan je cak cijelu godiinu sebe uvjeravao kak mu je super to, i odustao, vratio se debianu
<ipozgaj> i to formalno, kao UNIX98 ako se ne varam
<Mmike> :) necemo cjepidlaciti :)
<ipozgaj> anyways, odavno sam se prestao prisiljavati koristiti linux na desktopu, dosta mi je administriranja i krpanja pizdarija na poslu :D
<ipozgaj> doma hocu nesto sto radi
<ipozgaj> a ne da kopam po gconf da enableam scrollbar :D
<ipozgaj> i prebacim gumbe sa jedne na drugu stranu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne prilagodljivii ste :)
<ipozgaj> prestar :D
<ipozgaj> a na poslu koristimo centos, tako da ni tamo vise ne koristim ubuntu :D
<SilverSpace> pa da robujete navikama 
<SilverSpace> zato ja sad vise ne diran skoro nis sve po defaultu
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: navika mi je bila linux na desktopu pa sam se prebacio na Mac :)
<SilverSpace> zgasim sve kaj mi ne treba i to je to 
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: pa ni ja, ali zato gledam da mi default odgovara sto je vise moguce
<SilverSpace> i jebem se vec par dana kaj mi ne radi dropbox mamu mu 
<ipozgaj> ja ga koristim samo preko weba
<ipozgaj> makar u zadnje vrijeme vise koristim box nego dropbox
<ipozgaj> posto tamo imam 990GB prostora :D
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi probati box
<SilverSpace> a hebo te samo za mac i windoze
<ipozgaj> :D
<vileni> ipozgaj: centos? to cijeli facebook ili? :)
<ipozgaj> pardon, nemam 990GB nego 990TB :D
<ipozgaj> vileni: da, sve je na centos
<ipozgaj> par stotina tisuca servera
<vileni> :) koji filesystem koristite?
<ipozgaj> ext3 :)
<vileni> posvuda?
<ipozgaj> ne bas… vecinom je starija verzija centosa
<ipozgaj> sad se polako migrira na noviji i ext4
<vileni> a mrezno?
<ipozgaj> ima za specijalizirane namjene i drugih fs
<ipozgaj> ali mixlim da je >95% ext3
<ipozgaj> vileni: sto mrezno?
<vileni> pa neki mrezni fs
<ipozgaj> nfs mounted ext3 :D
<vileni> ocfs, glusterfs, lustre, nesto? :)
<ivoks> kaj ste i onaj jadni instagram migrirali na centos? :)
<ipozgaj> ma jok
<ipozgaj> ivoks: oni su prica za sebe, skoro nista od njihove infrastrukture nije mergeano sa nasom
<ipozgaj> ali ide polako
<ipozgaj> to ti je otprilike odnos kao youtube-google
<ipozgaj> kupili smo ih ali vise manje su independent 
<ivoks> kupili da bi prodavali slike korisnika :)
<ivoks> i onda nes kaze canonicalu :D
<ipozgaj> vileni: u biti je centos, ali to je vec toliko raskopano i toliko je custom i backportanih paketa da vise ni nije centos
<ipozgaj> ivoks: :P
<ipozgaj> ivoks: mislim da su maknuli taj sporni ToS
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> takav tos na ubuntu nikad nije postojao
<ivoks> :)
<ipozgaj> :D
<ipozgaj> jebiga, treba platiti developere nekako haha
<ipozgaj> bilo prodajom slika, bilo prodajom searchova amazonu :)
<ivoks> a sto sve facebook prodaje, necu ni pomisljati :)
<ipozgaj> private podatke sigurno ne, to da se sazna bi bio kraj kompanije :)
<ivoks> 'to da se sazna'
<ipozgaj> ali zato bombardiraju adsima :)
<ivoks> losi su adsi
<ipozgaj> i naplacuju 100$ slanje poruka Zucku :D
<ivoks> platio sam za svoju kompaniju istu kolicinu kao i za google
<ivoks> nitko nikad nije dosao preko facebooka
<ipozgaj> ouch
<ivoks> dok sam s googlom otplatio obje investicije i zaradio
<ipozgaj> za tech stvari je google sigurno bolji, for sure
<ivoks> nije tech
<ipozgaj> nego?
<ivoks> kajak, godisnji odmor, hrvatska, more
<ipozgaj> brb
<vileni> eto, rijesismo ulicu
<vileni> 15ak voljnih, i nesto manje lopata, ode 150m snijega
<jelly-home> \o/
<Mmike> kad mi opce igramo s madjarima?
<Mmike> skuzio sam da mi je auto netko razbio na parkingu!
<Mmike> cim sam dosao doma jutros, fotkao sam ga, i bio je nerazbije
<Mmike> a onda sam sat vremena kasnije kamerom snimao dosade radi - i tamo je razbijen
<Hrki> ne kuzim koji je problem sa snijegom u zg-u? zasto svi cvile nekog kurca, pa i prije je padao snijeg
<Hrki> sta ljudi misle, da ce im drugi ocistiti snijeg ispred portuna...
<Hrki> svasta
<vileni> vec dugo nije padao ovakav snijeg
<vileni> i ima glupih situacija, tipa da se tramvaju vrata ne otvore je metar i pol snijega na 1cm od tramvaja
<vileni> na vukovarskoj red od 30 ljudi ceka semafora, i jedan po jedan idu kroz prolaz u metar i nesto snijega, preskacu metar bljuzge, ravno ispred automobila koji ne zele vidjeti da je zeleno pjesaku, da nebi morali stati
<Hrki> ok, u nekim djelovima norveske ne ciste snijeg po 2 mjeseca
<Hrki> i u skupljim / modernim gradovima padne manje snijega pa je vece sranje
<Hrki> a sto se tice tramvaja, nemos i ovce i novce, ovi su za kamfor, da stariji ljudi lakse uđu u njega
<Hrki> samo je pizdarija dok padne snijeg :D
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/pjesacila-dva-sata-gdje-je-bandic-da-pojede-taj-snijeg-clanak-497299
<jelly-home> kamfor?  zato nema moljaca u tramvajima
<Hrki> jadna je pjesacila, omg...
<Hrki> pa nije konstrukcija samo tako
<Hrki> recimo, u rijeci su se pokvarili svi novi MERCEDESOVI busevi
<Hrki> jer ocito bagra koja ih je narucila nije gledala specifikacije, i nisu vidjeli da ti busevi nisu za brdovita mjesta
<Hrki> a nema vise zastupnistva za mercedese u rijeci i sad ih nemogu popravit, koriste stare
<Hrki> pa jebemti, pola milijuna ljudi zivi u Irkutsku gdje je prosjecna temperatura -40
<Hrki> nitko se ne vozi, jer malobrojni imaju grijalice u garazi koje moraju grijat auto cijelo vrijeme
<Hrki> pa ljudi zive...
<Hrki> dok je ljeto onda pak su ekstremne vrucine, NIKADA nije bilo tako toplo..
<Hrki> same senzacije otkad je ovih internet novinara...
<jelly-home> Hrki: jednu stvar previdjas: stvarno nikada nije bilo tako toplo; i stvarno je probijen rekord snijega u zg
<vileni> pa zive i ovdje ljudi, samo su jako negativni sad
<jelly-home> vrijeme je laicki receno otislo u kurac; ima vise ekstrema nego prije 20 godina
<vileni> meni nije problem prilagoditi se, ali neki kao da imaju pravo zaliti se na prirodu
<Hrki> pa negativni su dok svi samo seru
<Hrki> gledaj malo vijesti
<Hrki> samo pizdarije neke...
<vileni> trudim se ne gledati
<Hrki> otkada ne gledam te vijesti i citam portale, puno sam sretniji
<vileni> tv ne gledam, portale citam ako bas moram
<Hrki> jelly-home: Hrvatski toplinski rekord iznosi 42,8 celzijevih stupnjeva koliko je izmjereno u Pločama 4. kolovoza 1981. godine.
<Hrki> znaci 81.
<Hrki> a svake godine je kao oboren rekord
<Hrki> to ti je kao ja postavim mjernu stanicu gdje nije bila, i onda je oboren rekord
<jelly-home> imas mjerenja u zg u zadnjih 150 godina bar, pa vidi
<Hrki> ma sve ok, ali recimo bilo je i u 19stoljecu isto extremnih temperatura
<Mmike> pocejo mi rukomet
<Hrki> a nije bilo efekta staknelnika
<Hrki> a to nitko nemoze objasnit, previse se radi halabuke oko prirode...
<Hrki> live long and prosper ...
<vileni> meni nije jasno kaj je facebook danas predstavio
<jelly-home> http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/the-crown-game-affair/ statisticka analiza igre onog lika kojeg su u Zadru strip-searchali kad su mislili da vara na sahovskom turniru
<jelly-home> nemrem bolivit, stigla ralica u ulicu
<Hrki> sta nije ona P=NP u nekom milleniunm prizeu, neki matematicki problem
<vileni> mozda ce i nama sad, kad smo ocistili :)
<Mmike> dobri stari xsane
<SilverSpace> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/15/exynos-kite-tablet-android-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-16
<dodobas> yelooo
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> napravili strojari snjegovica, u obliku vijka i matice :)
<budz0r> vileni: fotka?
<vileni> budz0r: gledao sam kroz prozor, nebi se vidjelo da mobom fotkam :)
<budz0r> a, ok
<vileni> budz0r: dodji na kavu pa ga vidis uzivo :)
<budz0r> vileni: mozda kad se zgb malo otkopa :)
<vileni> budz0r: ma nije tako strasno, ja mozda danas uspijem i autom otici nekud :)
<vileni> ako mi se opet netko ne parkira ispred njega
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> \o
<MmikeNekud> The Meeceks!
<MmikeNekud> stari laptop, gnome2
<MmikeNekud> koji preporod
<MmikeNekud> prednji lijevi zmigavac i pozicija - 400 kun, s PDVom
<MmikeNekud> tko bi rekao :)
<dodobas> MmikeNekud: a daj... pa nemos bas tako... :)
<MmikeNekud> mah, onaj KDE je totalni drek :)
<MmikeNekud> sad tek to vidim
<vileni> MmikeNekud: samo to je osteceno?
<MmikeNekud> vileni, napucao me netko jucer na parkingu, tj, naslonio se, pa puklo
<MmikeNekud> a i tak je vec jedno 4 godine hrdjvo iz nutra :) trebala bi bit bijela skroz plastika, meni je maltene crvena
<MmikeNekud> a doso na redovni servis (230k km ima auto), pa cemo i ovo narucit
<vileni> MmikeNekud: a limarija oko toga ok?
<vileni> jel to jos uvijek demio? :)
<MmikeNekud> vileni, plastika branika ima crni mali trag :) to necemo dirati, nebi bio red
<MmikeNekud> dada, demio
<MmikeNekud> imam popust u mazdi, 50% na ruke i 30% na djelove jer je auto stariji od 10 godina
<MmikeNekud> i jos 10% jer sam dugo u ovom servisu :)
<MmikeNekud> tak da brijem da cu sve sad popravit
<vileni> koji je to?
<MmikeNekud> auto arbanas u gorici
<vileni> jel valjaju?
<MmikeNekud> pa, osim sto su skupi za popizdit, valjaju
<MmikeNekud> prije sam bio u jurkovicu, al' sma ond se tu prebacio jer sam radio u klari pa mi bilo 'blizo'
<vileni> a dobro, bolje to nego skupo i ne valja :)
<MmikeNekud> a sad mi sveisto kad mogu laptopom doc tu
<MmikeNekud> znao sma prije ic nekom liku u buzin
<MmikeNekud> za ulje/remenje/sitnice
<vileni> ja kakti kod najboljeg mehanicara za honde dobio previse ulja u masinu
<vileni> odem kod pegasa na besplatnu izmjenu, kazem liku da mi stavi do pola ulja a dalje cu sam, i on mi natoci previse opet
<MmikeNekud> :)
<vileni> da imam garazu nebi nikome vozio auto
<MmikeNekud> eh :)
<MmikeNekud> ja sam tak pred 10ak godina
<MmikeNekud> na staroj mazdi sve kaj sam mogao sam - radio sam sam
<MmikeNekud> jednom sam cak i amortizere mijenjao
<MmikeNekud> jednom i nikad vise :)
<MmikeNekud> sad mi se vise nebi dalo
<vileni> ja sam vise puta, ali nije zabavno kad se zapeku
<MmikeNekud> MA KAK JE SUPER GNOMA2!
<MmikeNekud> pre super pre pre super
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> unity
<SilverSpace> trebao bi fleshat chip a nikada to nisam radio sigurno ce napraviti svusssh
<weshmashian> gnome3 :)
<vileni> xfce!
<weshmashian> ah, sorry - gnome3/openbox :)
<SilverSpace> sto ljudi sto cudi
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> di je sad BotaniCar da vice 'WinUI!' :D
<vileni> vjerojatno gleda u plavi ekran
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeNekud> weshmashian, kak ti radi gnome3?
<weshmashian> MmikeNekud: sasvim dobro
<weshmashian> ne usporava se, ne krsi, ne sere kvake...
<MmikeNekud> a usability? ili smao terminal i firefox koristis, pa ti svejedno?
<weshmashian> ok, tak i tak je minimalisticki podesen, pa mozda i to ima utjecaj :)
<weshmashian> term i chrome :P
<MmikeNekud> ono kaj meni fali na KDEu (i na gnome3/unityju, dakako) je: drekec koji mi pokazuje trenutnu vanjsku IP adresu, drekec koji mi pokzuje trenutni promet po mreznom interfaceu, drekeci koji mi pokazuju opterecenje procesora, zauzece memorije, diska, i to sve
<MmikeNekud> ovi za KDE postoje al su ocajni
<MmikeNekud> al' ono, ocajni
<MmikeNekud> zderu resursa, refreshaju se jednom u 30 sekundi, zauzmu pol ekrana, katastrofa
<MmikeNekud> s tim da ovaj s ip adresom opce ne postoji
<MmikeNekud> za unity/gnome3 isto tog sveg nema, ili jevrlo jadno
<weshmashian> uzmi si pol cuke i slozi nekaj ;)
<MmikeNekud> Probao, nema. Mogu isprogramirat nekaj, a to nije pol cuke nego pol dana :)
<MmikeNekud> kakav je to Intel Pentijum B970?
 * weshmashian ima B960 na lapatapu
<vileni> mislim da je to kao celeron nekad, lowend proc
<vileni> nema HT ni VT-x
<MmikeNekud> da, vidim sad
<MmikeNekud> jedino kaj mi na ovom laptopu bed je mala rezolucija :)
<vileni> koji je to
<MmikeNekud> navikne se covjek na 1920x1200 odmah :)
<MmikeNekud> vileni, prastari R61 
<vileni> pa to je ok stroj
<MmikeNekud> izvrstan 
<MmikeNekud> mislim da je star jedno 4 godine
<MmikeNekud> ako ne i vise
<MmikeNekud> jedino sto nemre vise od 4 gige rama unutra
<vileni> u moj ne ide vise od 2gb :)
<MmikeNekud> ja koristim kayako :)
<vileni> ja terminal i chrome :)
<vileni> s tim da nesmijem pretjerivati s tabovima
<MmikeNekud> titra mi oko
<jelly-home> titraj i ti njemu
<MmikeNekud> ja ne vjerujem da vipnet jos uvijek nije napravio selfcare sustav koji nije spor
<MmikeNekud> pa k'o da iimam 386DX i 4 mege rama i windowse 3.11 i pokusvam pokrenuti word6
<MmikeNekud> fail je bio kaj si nisam slusalice uzeo
<weshmashian> mislis da bi ti to pomoglo da se brze vrti? :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi mu titralo oko
<jelly-home> meni obicno zatitra kapak, a ne oko
<MmikeNekud> ma to
<MmikeNekud> :)
<MmikeNekud> kapak :)
<MmikeNekud> weshmashian, ne, al' nebi morao narodni radio slusat
<MmikeNekud> btw, di je drjcro
<MmikeNekud> nema ga decenijama
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad si puknem naredbu u krivi terminal i zajebem stvar
<MmikeNekud> :)
 * MmikeNekud nesmije nit rec sto je jednom tak napravio :)
 * SilverSpace je zaboravio pass od glavnog routera 
<SilverSpace> sad sam lud
<SilverSpace> uh pogodio od deseti puta
<SilverSpace> 482564795 koliko je to gigabajta
<vileni> pola ako pocinjes od bajtova? :)
<jelly> manje od 1?
<jelly> al 4294967295 bi bilo skoooro 4 gibibajta
<SilverSpace> ? da bytes je 
<SilverSpace> nekako mi je sumljiva statistika imam vise poslanih nego primljenih :)
<jelly> mozda ti se brojac prepunio pa krenuo opet iznova
<SilverSpace> vis
<SilverSpace> ne bi to onda bilo malo previse 10znamenki 9999999999 
<jelly> 32bitni brojac bez predznaka ima limit na 4294967295
<SilverSpace> 2 745 868 364 bytes = 2.55728919 gigabytes
<SilverSpace> hm da nis trabunjam bezveze 
<SilverSpace> evo ga odledio mu se plavi ekran
<BotaniCar> Normalno da mi je poplavil ekran kad sam zaboravio ukljuciti grijanje ...
<MmikeNekud> BotaniCar,  konju :)))))))))
<BotaniCar> Niiii ! 
<jelly> SilverSpace: hmm to nije tocno
<MmikeNekud> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQfGd3G6dg
<datase> MmikeNekud: Title: Knights Who Say Ni, Views: 2239452, Rating: 98.656188%
<jelly> 2 745 868 364 bytes = 2.55728919 giBIbytes = 2.745868364 giGAbytes
<BotaniCar> = 0,27 Bibibubicucimucibyte 
<MmikeNekud> sisndrek
<BotaniCar> Kaj racunate ? ž
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je google racunao za mene :) kaj ja znam 
<MmikeNekud> http://imgur.com/gallery/prjnn  <- fun fact, the name of Tesla's cat
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: racunamo kako cemo te hebati :)
<SilverSpace> ž
<BotaniCar> derpe
<BotaniCar> zakaj mene a ne neku fino zdepiliranu koku ? 
<BotaniCar> Em sam gadan, em sam dlakav :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, ako si medolimo, mozda sam ti bas po ukusu :) 
<MmikeNekud> zakaj?
<MmikeNekud> zato kaj nisi tijo ic jest proslij vikend
<MmikeNekud> i onda se izvlacis na dete
<MmikeNekud> uzas!
<BotaniCar> :) Sad ujutro sam skuzio SMS i na poslovnom :) 
<MmikeNekud> (btw, skuzio sam da svi vi mladi roditelji to radite)
<BotaniCar> Jos si mislim, tko mi to pise da ide staroj na rucak :) 
<MmikeNekud> da, uzas - znaci da cijeli vikend opce nisi pomislio na mene i na nasu hranu
<MmikeNekud> jer da jesi, rekao bi si 'di je onaj balvan mike, opet je sjebao, e idem ga sad nazvat da mu vadim mast'
<BotaniCar> Mladi roditelji ? Ajde me strpaj u isti kos u kojem je Nix, pliz :) Frajer ti je s momacke u 22h otisao :) 
<BotaniCar> Jos je bio u stanju voziti ! :) 
<MmikeNekud> BotaniCar, da, al' slijedeci dan! :)
<MmikeNekud> bio je na prvom danu! :)
<MmikeNekud> tu momacku valja ponoviti
<MmikeNekud> kak da to napravimo a da bude politically correct?
<BotaniCar> Kak ? Pa, bez obavjestavanja supruga, only way
<BotaniCar> Mozemo to zamaskirati kao sastanak ljubitelja ICT tehnologija. Miting nkakav 
<weshmashian> e da mi je vidit mmiketa kad dobije klinca :)
<MmikeNekud> kao, idem na konferenciju u Silkeborg, nece me bit 10 dana!
<BotaniCar> Sto bi bilo nedaleko od istine :)
<MmikeNekud> weshmashian, kaj, brijes da sam nesposoban ? :)
<weshmashian> MmikeNekud: ne, nego me zanimaju razne "isprike mladih roditelja" :D
<BotaniCar> MmikeNekud: nenene, sve posteno, idem u Istru na kongres, kao organizator. Zena ne bu nikaj rekla :9 
<MmikeNekud> BotaniCar, ili u Nørresundby! :)
<MmikeNekud> weshmashian, a, to! :) 
<MmikeNekud> weshmashian, siguran sam da cu na par staviti used-it-first tag :)
<weshmashian> MmikeNekud: tesko :)
<SilverSpace> ovu dvojicu MmikeNekud i BotaniCar u irssi obojam razlicito i oni opet promjene nick gebo vas patak
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ti si volis komplicirat, jel'da? :)
<MozdaTiSeOvakoSv> pas masters!
<MozdaTiSeOvakoSv> i limitima
<a> eto sad :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: hebiga kad imaju duge nickove pa neznas ko kaj pise 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja samo znam da mi vas kvirc oboja kak se njemu digne, htio ja ili ne, i jos mi to prodaju kao feature 
<BotaniCar> E, al fakat: jelly, zakaj si ucil SilverSpacea racunati , kaj delate ? Opet neki RP voodoo ? :) 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: jednostavno: mmike pise kratko i obilato koristi drek ili se zali da nes ne valja, botanicar voli puknut wall o' text :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ( jednako se zalim da nekaj ne valja i koristim drek. Razlika je kaj je mmike nekad od koristi na kanalu)
<weshmashian> eh sad, detalji
<BotaniCar> Irrelevant :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gledam da mi je promet na routeru veci sent od received
<MmikeMazda> yup, kad dopustim da ubacis glavu medj moje prposne grudi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je malo cudno
<MmikeMazda> SilverSpace, yup, netko te sise :)
<MmikeMazda> SilverSpace, jel' mosh na ruteru iotop pokrenit?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad mi jos prodaj burek da ne seedas torrente :) 
<weshmashian> moram manje tipkat tu, bu sef mislil da nis ne delam :)
<MmikeMazda> weshmashian, pratim te ja tamo, sam da znas
<SilverSpace> MmikeMazda: ma nije nego se caunter zavrtio :)
<weshmashian> MmikeMazda: nisam ni sumnjal :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCarSEAT: ne torrentiram uopste :) 
<BotaniCarSEAT> SilverSpace: onda imamo prblem ! :)
<SilverSpace> neznam kad sam zadnje nesto skinuo
<BotaniCarSEAT> vezano uz MmikeMazda prijedlog za iotop, kak sam fino zaklao jedan virtualizator neki dan, fio na svim virtualkama :) 
<SilverSpace> pogledao brojac paketa koliko je  skinuto i poslato tamo je ok 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCarSEAT: znaci da mi se zavrtio brojac
<MmikeMazda> weshmashian, eto, izorganizriao sam ti momke da te uvedu :)
<SilverSpace> opet ovi promjenili nick 
 * SilverSpace fuck off
<MmikeMazda> da, ne iotop
<MmikeMazda> nego iftop
<MmikeMazda> :)
<MmikeMazda> fio je zakon stvar 
<weshmashian> MmikeMazda: w00t! :)
<MmikeMazda> pa ti pricaj drugi put :)
<BotaniCarSEAT> je, brijem da se server tam negdje u racku poceo deformirati i meltati kad su sve virtualke zatrazile svoj komad 'leba :) 
<weshmashian> MmikeMazda: pa, bolje da znas da nis ne delam neg da se pravim da nes delam :)
<BotaniCarSEAT> weshmashian: nabroji mi 5 HR poslodavaca koji ovu istinu priznaju kao istinu :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCarSEAT: bi, kad bi znal i jednog :)
<BotaniCarSEAT> :) :) :) 
<MmikeMazda> weshmashian, treba te u vatru gurnut, drukcije bus k'o botanicar zavrsil :)
<MmikeMazda> vrijeme za rucak, a on se ne sjeti mobitel trazit
<MmikeMazda> nedopustivo
<SilverSpace> odoh u vrtic po netjak 
 * MmikeMazda bulji u motor od mazde cx-5
<MmikeMazda> tak super izgleda auto
<MmikeMazda> steta sto opce nije super :)
<weshmashian> MmikeMazda: yup, kaj, bacas me u drugu ondak? :)
<BotaniCarSEAT> MmikeMazda: zavrsio k'o botanicar ? Kaj to znaci, s manje posla i vecom placom ? :) 
<MmikeMazda> weshmashian, nije na meni, al' jos 2 tjedna bar ne
<BotaniCarSEAT> Nevezano: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kAAXpKdQ-mk
<datase> BotaniCarSEAT: Title: Seeing Where the Microwaves Are in a Microwave Oven, Views: 534788, Rating: 98.2956%
<MmikeMazda> BotaniCarSEAT, :P
<MmikeMazda> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ekspert-joj-je-rekao-da-stane-blize-nosorogu--nije-ga-trebala-poslusati/657342.aspx
<MmikeMazda> nama su u afriki rekli da NIKAKO ne izlazimo van iz djipova :)
<MmikeMazda> iako je Ico, naravno, morao izac i pisat po savani! :)
<vileni> eto, auto za snijeg http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j3PF6nxdDrE
<datase> vileni: Title: Snow Drift? Not a hindrance for the Audi A6/C4 S6, Views: 211100, Rating: 89.09091%
<MmikeMazda> eto
<MmikeMazda> oslo 4 gigie
<MmikeMazda> u swapu smo
<BotaniCarSEAT> It's swa(m)pland ! 
<BotaniCarSEAT> Koja je korist od kalendara u kojem drzis datoteke (kao http://www.snapfiles.com/screenshots/nemodocs.htm) , umjesto taskova ?
<MmikeMazda> jeftinije.hr
<MmikeMazda> ubije mi laptop stranica
<MmikeMazda> srce mu zeno, sto mi saljes svega
<SilverSpace> uh tesko hodat po ovome bijelome govnu
<SilverSpace> uh hebote pozazem netjaku kako se braniti ako ga netko hoce lupiti u glavu a on odmah iz garda u napad i prasne me u chubu
<SilverSpace> kaj god napravio jednostavno ne radi http://ubuntuone.com/3Fd6Wq1UzhriexyeD1D9nX
<MmikeNekud> Em ti srce
<obruT> Đe sutra gledat live stream Oprah showa  ? :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/plavusa-na-ebayu-prodavala-haljinu-pa-fotografirala-i-sebe-bez-gacica----uzas--nisam-uopce-primjetila--/1078954/
<MmikeNekud> nji nji nji
<BotaniCarSEAT> SilverSpace: kak je star netjak ? 
<ivoks> "The security blog of Verizon has the story of an investigation into unauthorized VPN access from China which led to unexpected findings. Investigators found invoices from a Chinese contractor who had actually done the work of the employee, who spent the day watching cat videos and visiting eBay and Facebook. The man had Fedexed his RSA token to the contractor and paid only about 1/5th of his income for the contracting service. Because he provided clea
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/
<jelly> jebli te citati bez linka na pricu
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeNekud> in2
<MmikeNekud> koji lameri :)
<MmikeNekud> nisu se pripremili za fiskalizaciju L:)
<MmikeNekud> ivoks, i, kak ti izgledaju brojevi racuna sad?
<ivoks> 1-1-1
<ivoks> 2-1-1
<ivoks> 3-1-1
<ivoks> itd :)
<jelly> nita 2013?
<ivoks> tvoji?
<ivoks> jelly: prvi broj mora poceti od 1, a druga dva oznacavaju poslovnicu i blagajnu
<jelly> dammit
<SilverSpace> BotaniCarSEAT: pet i pol godina
<ivoks> MmikeNekud: iskreno, jos nisam izdao niti jedan racun
<ivoks> MmikeNekud: nisam ih imao vremena napisati
<MmikeNekud> moji su do sad bili 2012-0001, 2012-0002 i tak 
<MmikeNekud> ja izadjem racune na kraju mjeseca, nisam ovaj mjesec imao nista 'fuseva'
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-maksimiru-snijeg-nikome-ne-smeta--uzivaju-svi--od-setaca-do-bordera-/1078805/
<vileni> je, super u maksimiru
<vileni> bit ce jos bolje ako ovako nastavi padati :)
<SilverSpace> jos bar 30 cm
<vileni> sad moram samo lopatu nabaviti, neku koja stane u bunker :)
<ivoks> danas sam se skoro ubio
<ivoks> uzmem zlicicu meda s propolisom
<ivoks> otopim u ustima
<ivoks> nagnem glavu i pustim da klizi niz grlo
<ivoks> navodno se to tako radi
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> kliznulo to u dusnik
<ivoks> isss... skoro sam pluca iskasljao van
 * jelly ima sprej s propolisom kojeg nasprica u grlo
<SilverSpace> zadizanjem glave otvaras dusnik 
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201301160356503
<SilverSpace> kaj to nisi naucio na prvoj pomoci
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> ali pise i da taj propolis treba pustiti da klizne niz grlo, a ne gutati
<SilverSpace> i na zidu pise picka ...
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeNekud> ivoks, kupi koncentrat u kapima
<MmikeNekud> nakapaj 15ak kapi u casicu medice
<MmikeNekud> i to sasuj u sebe
<MmikeNekud> 2 puta dnevno
<MmikeNekud> ovo 'klizi ne klizi' je nebitno
<MmikeNekud> gle, ralica :)
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/pogledajte-fotografije-mudriniceve-divlje-gradnje-na-kornatima
<MmikeNekud> idem doma
<MmikeNekud> gotovo auto
<ivoks> a jel pada
<jelly> dašta da pada
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mi smo na GF-u proracune za statiku objekata za zagreb radili s pretpostavkom da je maksimalni snijeg 60cm
<ivoks> u to se ubroji faktor sigurnosti od 1,5, pa dobijes da je proracun za visinu snijega od 90cm
<ivoks> opasno se priblizavamo toj brojci
<ivoks> nece biti problema ako ne puhne vjetar
<ivoks> krovovi u zagrebu su polozeni
<SilverSpace> uh a arena zagreb
<ivoks> za ovakav snijeg se u lici rade vrlo strmi krovovi
<ivoks> racunica... 1m snijega, znaci da na jednom kvadratnom metru imamo nesto manje od 1 kubika vode
<ivoks> to je tona
<ivoks> recimo da je pola snijega zrak, to je jos uvijek 500kg po kvadratnom metru
<SilverSpace> evo sa moje zgrade bacaju snijeg
<jelly> pametni ljudi
<ivoks> dakle, racuna se s 1,1KN/m^2
<ivoks> 500 * 9,81 = 4,9KN/m^2
<ivoks> 4,9 se inace uzima za toranj na sljemenu
<jelly> 1,1KN mi je nekak malo, to je 100 kila?
<jelly> znaci ne smijes radit party na krovu
<ivoks> da, nesto vise
<ivoks> to je za kose krovove
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> snijeg nije veliki problem
<ivoks> veci problem je vjetar
<jelly> gledam tu kroz prozor na poslu, novogradnje imaju kosi krov, cijela Ozaljska ima socijalisticke zgrade sa ravnim
<ivoks> zato kazem, ako ostane snijeg, nikom nista
<jelly> preostale stare jednokatnice sa tresnjevke imaju _jako_ kosi krov, dok je tu bilo selo ;-)
<ivoks> http://azelija.com/en/wp-content/gallery/bjelolasica/drvena-kuca-bjelolasica-14.jpg
<ivoks> morat cemo ovakve poceti graditi :)
<ivoks> http://azelija.com/wp-content/gallery/bjelolasica/drvena-kuca-bjelolasica-01.jpg
<jelly> nema tu srece, prek zime metar snijega, prek ljeta +40
<jelly> najbolje radit hobitske rupe, al onda te muci kisa i poplava
<ivoks> http://azelija.com/oaze/montaza-oaze/
<ivoks> 50k kn
<ivoks> http://azelija.com/2012/12/akcijska-cijena-azelija-oaze-l-50-00000-kn/
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/plakat_nacija1-160113krajkac625.jpg
<ivoks> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-26dosc6h_LI/T_WFdTvpHBI/AAAAAAAABAI/9VzU1o4fXao/s1600/Fingerweg.jpg
<SilverSpace> :) svi kopiraju 
<ivoks> a fora je sto je orginalna slika koristena u kampanji protiv religija :)
<ivoks> i obrezivanja
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/novosti330.html
<ivoks> al ovo
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/149595_10151392364208265_1967297336_n.png
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<SilverSpace> ne vidim :)
<ivoks> kaj ne vidis?
<ivoks> jel pada vani?
<ivoks> meni je krovni prozor zatrpan, pa ne vidim, a nemam ni zraka :)
<jelly> otkopaj se...!
 * weshmashian vec dva puta otkopavo krovni prozor
<ivoks>  /: 18791735296 bytes were trimmed
<ivoks> sad bi kao trebao biti brzi... pa da vidimo
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> ne znam, tesko je procijeniti
<ivoks> bootchart!
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/otvoreni-natjecaji
<ivoks> Unix Administrator (m/ž)
<ivoks> pazi ti poziv na natjecaj
<ivoks> obavezno je zavrseni fer, a iskustvo rada na unixu je pozeljno
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> ajde da je drzavna frima razumio bi
<Hrki> tamo ucis 5 godina
<Hrki> ali privatna, omg 
<Hrki> se moze kod privatnika zatraziti placeni slobodan dan ako doniras krv ?
<ivoks> pa ja bi ti dao slobodni dan
<Hrki> da je bar vise takvih kao ti :D
<Hrki> ali, cak su neke drzavne firme davale 3 slobodna dana :D
<ivoks> pa 3 ti ne bi dao, ali jedan bi :)
<Hrki> pa je ekipa donirala u cetvrtak, i vratila se u utorak :D
<Hrki> jer kao subota i nedjelja nisu radni dani :D
<ivoks> ako se od poslodavca ocekuje da bude fer, onda bi i radnici trebali biti fer
<Hrki> dok sam to cuo, nisam mogao vjerovati
<ivoks> jer... ideja slobodnog dana zbog darivanja krvi je jednostavna
<ivoks> dobijes slobodan dan da se oporavis od gubitka krvi
<ivoks> kada netko daruje krv da bi dobio slobodan dan, dva ili tri, onda je to ljencina
<Hrki> takoje 
<ivoks> drugo je kad netko daruje krv jer zeli darovati
<jelly> mislim da smo mi davali slobodan dan
<Hrki> ja sam doniro puno puta, bez ikakvih beneficija
<Hrki> pa jos te provjere od bolestina, kud ces bolje
<ivoks> da, mogao bi i ja
<Hrki> a znam da se mi je iskoristiti jer sam 0
<ivoks> koliko das?
<ivoks> litru, dvije?
<Hrki> 0,25l
<ivoks> a ja se ponadao da ce se vidjeti i na vagi :)
<Hrki> da das litru mislim da bi umro :D tako mi rekla sestra, isto sam je to pito
<Hrki> kupi preciznu digitalnu pa se se vidjeti :D
<SilverSpace> kakvo darivanje mi smo to prodavali ekipno da bi poslje tulumarili 
<SilverSpace> tj plazmu smo prodavali
<SilverSpace> neki su isli u Graz to raditi pa u shoping
<SilverSpace> za citavi mjesec dana sprceraja
<Hrki> bokte sta se sve covjek sjeti da sjebe sustav
<weshmashian> bolje to nego da bubreg proda
<Hrki> kako mi se pametnom mobu sve poremetilo, da ga jebo
<Hrki> nema mu pomoci... ta govna su valjda namjerno napravila da se nakon garancije pokvare
<SilverSpace> kaj/koji se pokvarilo
<SilverSpace> lol live ftom android ?? 
<SilverSpace> from*
<SilverSpace> linkovi na netu live kamera sa mobitela 
<SilverSpace> npr utakmica barcelona -malaga
<Hrki> SilverSpace: htc wildfire
<Hrki> prvo sam mislio da mi je otisao touch digitizer
<Hrki> narucio novi ali opet ista stvar, uopce ne reagira ekran
<Hrki> pa onda zna proradit na par sekundi pa opet nista... mislim da mu je maticna riknula
<Mmike> nti misa koji grcevi
<Mmike> jelly, confirmed :) opet se xorg/kwin poceli blesirati (xchat refresh smijesno spor), pokrenem rfactor u winetu, izadjem van, i sve radi cakum-pakum :)
<jelly-home> kaj je confirmed, ne sjecam se?
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ono kad xorg/kwin zabriju
<jelly-home> a to
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-17
<dodobas> yeloo
<Mmike> olay
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> Gazprom je u Zagrebu
<ivoks> direktor se sastaje s Gojanovicem
<ivoks> hoce li Gazprom biti glavni sponzor ulaska medvescaka u KHL?!
<ivoks> Trying to reach google.com...
<Mmike> weshmashian, EHZVuNdKamgPMuurzO6D
<Mmike> "google unreachable. It flew away"
<weshmashian> Mmike: RDY :)
<Mmike> e jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> weshmashian, 9bsp#NOX%?T(R&+33T4G@3&?5-w::3k*p&%}G-$)%asl|c=dKn
<weshmashian> o jebote, nisi mogo c/p napravit samo? :)
<Mmike> ne, mora bit po protokolu :)
<Mmike> citam (opet) applied cryptography i sav sam u protokolima
<Mmike> sjebes li protokol, sjebo si sve :)
<weshmashian> jeb'se :)
<BotaniCar> Jutar ! 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Paz s njuza: "Koji program je najbolje instalirati da blokira AMD ili Intel procesor? " :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, plastic-mate, imas ih u vise verzija, ovisno o socketu
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> :D :D :D !!!!Kaj nije to hardver ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ovak nekaj , velis, minimal order 1k pieces :) http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/680543958/Plastic_foldable_bed_mate.html?s=p
<BotaniCar> E, hocemo neku sitnu okladu na temu 'ce bit elementarna nepogoda kad se ovaj snjeg rastopi i Sava  se izlije' ? :D
<ivoks> sava ce se izliti u beogradu onda
<ivoks> snijeg ce skupljati potoci
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti ne zivis dugo u Zagrebu ? :D
<ivoks> od rodjenja :)
<BotaniCar> Onda si cudan :) 
<ivoks> to jesam
<BotaniCar> z Autokluba mole sve građane da svako vozilo zimske službe koje uoče s podignutom ralicom fotografiraju mobitelom te fotografiju s točnim mjestom i vremenom fotografiranja pošalju na e-adresu ralica@aksiget.hr ili postave na Facebook-stranicu Autokluba Siget.
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem, da bu se po  tom pitanju nekaj i napravilo .. 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ista je stvar imao composting upaljen, ili ne
<Mmike> (jelly zna o cem pricam) :)
<BotaniCar> A mi drugi ? 
<dodobas> http://warmingworld.newscientistapps.com/ :)
<ivoks> dakle, raste oduvijek
<dodobas> ili ne, ako zivis na bahamima :)
<Mmike> yup, oduvijek :) ako je 'oduvijek' zadnjih 100 i kusur godina :)
<ivoks> gle... treba znati citati grafikon
<ivoks> vrlo je... zavaravajuc
<ivoks> grafikon predstavlja odstupanje u odnosu na prosjek izmedju 1951 i 1980
<ivoks> ako pogledas 1920 i 1940, vidjeti ces da je i tada bilo toplije nego sto je bila prosjecna temperatura izmedju 1951 i 1980
<ivoks> sto znaci da se u biti zemlja u prosjeku hladi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak sad to mislis?
<Mmike> pa vidi se jasno da se grije
<Mmike> tj, da su prosjeci veci 
<Mmike> (u zadnjih 100 godina)
<ivoks> ne, grafikon ne predstavlja prosjeke
<Mmike> (nemamo pojma kak je bilo pred 300 godina)
<ivoks> grafikon predstavlja odstupanje u odnosnu na odredjenu temperaturu
<ivoks> od -1 do 1 stupanj C
<dodobas> a sad netko tko je zavrsio faks :)
<ivoks> dakle, recimo da je to bilo 25C
<ivoks> to znaci da je prosjek izmedju 1951 i 1980 bio 25C
<dodobas> cinjenica je samo da su veca odstupanja sto ides blize polovima
<ivoks> a da je 1940 bio 25,2C
<ivoks> da je 1950 bio 25,8
<ivoks> i da je 2010 bio 26,1
<ivoks> i da je 1890 bio 24,8
<ivoks> dakle, nikakve drame
<ivoks> (decimale su odokativno izmjerene)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> prosjek raste
<Mmike> kliknes na hrvaCku recimo
<ivoks> to na temelju ovog grafa ne mozes tvrditi
<Mmike> i vidis da prosjek raste
<Mmike> kak nemres?
<ivoks> zato jer graf ne pokazuje promjenu prosjecne temperature
<ivoks> vec pokazuje promjenu prosjecne termperature u odnosu na odredjenu vrijednost
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> a ta vrijednost je prosjek kroz 30 godina
<Mmike> 2000te je prosjek bio za jedan stupanj veci nego sto je bio prosjek kroz 30 godina
<ivoks> i ocito je da je 1940 bilo toplije nego u tom prosjeku
<Mmike> jasno
<Mmike> zato je i uzet prosjek
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ali i prije je bilo toplije
<Mmike> da, al' u prosjeku temperatura raste
<Mmike> crvena linija ide prema gore
<ivoks> ne, raste u odnosu na prosjecnu temperaturu za razdoblje od 1951 do 1980
<Mmike> pa da :)
<ivoks> to nije all time prosjek
<Mmike> ne, to je prosjek od zadnjih 30 godina
<Mmike> i temperatura, u odnosu na taj prosjek, raste
<ivoks> i 30 godina je nikakvo razdoblje u zemljinom zivotu da se donose ikakvi zakljucci
<Mmike> lose je sto nema mjerenja zadnjih 300 godina, pa bi bilo zgodno vidjeti kako se onda temperatura odnosi na taj isti prosjek
<Mmike> tako je, tu se potpuno slazem
<ivoks> a ima
<ivoks> zna se koje su temperature bile unazad tisuca godina, a ne zadnjih 30
<dodobas> ne znam jeste skuzili dropdown u centru gornje trake
<ivoks> i onda dolazimo do znanstvenika koji tvrde da nam dolazi ledeno doba
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zna se ili se pretpostavlja ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pretpostavlja se
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne zna se bas. pretpostavlja se.
<BotaniCar> OK, dakle ne zna se. 
<Mmike> nema mjerenja
<Mmike> zna se (kao sto se iz ovog grafa vidi) da se zemlja zadnjih 100njak godina grije
<Mmike> al' sto je bilo pred 200-300-500 godina, to se nezna
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_ice_age
<Mmike> kak znamo da ovo sad nije povratak na staro, nakon little ice agea?
<ivoks> dodobas: da, i kada se odabere neko drugo razdoblje, zemlja se hladila
<BotaniCar> imam gut feeling da nije :) 
<ivoks> sto znaci da zemlja ima cikluse
<Mmike> mislmi, vidi, recimo, kilimandjaro planinu
<Mmike> snimke iz 30tih, 50tih, 70tih i danas :)
<dodobas> ivoks: nije se hladila nego je bila hladnija u odnosu na 1951-1980
<Mmike> danas vise nema snijega gore :)
<Mmike> a pred 30 godina ga je bilo
<Mmike> znaci, i to pokazuje da se zemlja grije
<ivoks> dodobas: tako je
<BotaniCar> to pokazuje da netko u podnozju prodaje led 
<dodobas> ivoks: isto kako je sada toplija u odnosu na 1951-1980
<ivoks> dodobas: da, al pogledaj razdoblje 1933-1952
<Mmike> Odlučili znanstvenici ispitati čije je piće najjače. Uzeli tri miša. Prvog napiju tekilom, drugog votkom i trećeg domacom rakijom. Znanstvenici bilježe rezultate:
<Mmike> - Miš s votkom spava,
<Mmike> - Miš s tekilom spava,
<Mmike> - Miš s rakijom kroz rešetke kaveza doziva mačku.
<ivoks> poanta moje price je:
<dodobas> ivoks: mislis zato sto je 'zuto' da je bilo toplije
<ivoks> 1) zemlja se ne grije u prosjeku konstantno
<ivoks> 2) 30 godina je krace od jednog ljudskog zivota, cija se temperatura u to vrijeme izmijeni za 4 stupnja
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo pod 1) ne znas
<ivoks> pa znam
<Mmike> kak?/
<Mmike> ledena doba nisu bila 'od uvijek', nego dodju pa odu
<ivoks> u razdoblju od 1933-1952, zemlja je u prosjeku bila toplija nego u razdoblju od 1951 do 1980
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da se ovdje uzima prekratak isjecak ( jednako nevaljan bi bio onaj od 1 mjeseca) da bi se mogle izvlaciti konstante. Stoga je 1) upitan. 2) se slaze s mojom izjavom
<Mmike> znaci da se ne grije konstantno, nego se grije i hladi
<Mmike> ivoks, to stoji, al' neznam(o) koliko je to bitno
<dodobas> a de ne govorimo kako su to interpolirani podaci...
<ivoks> Mmike: dakako da ne znamo koliko je to bitno
<BotaniCar> Opet ovaj s zavrsenim faxom 
<dodobas> http://warmingworld.elasticbeanstalk.com/about.html
<ivoks> kao sto ne znamo ni koliko je bitno to sto je sad opet toplije nego izmedju 1951 i 1980
<dodobas> i heterogena mjerenja :)
<dodobas> a BotaniCar sta os ? :) da vadim rijecnik?
<BotaniCar> Rijecnik rijecnik, sta se pravis lijecnik :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: samo ako imam rijecnik... )
<ivoks> ja mislim kako su to sve samo normalni ciklusi
<ivoks> vidim kako bi povecana temperatura mogla prouzoriciti erupcije supervuklana, zamraciti nebo i pokrenuti ledeno doba
<ivoks> dakako da mozemo unistiti planet, ali mislim da se planet dobro zna brinuti sam za sebe :)
<ivoks> nece planet izumrijeti, vec ljudi :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIYjXXvZrsI
<datase> Mmike: Title: Manute Bol - Welcome to the Block Party, Views: 472444, Rating: 98.17224%
<BotaniCar|2> Your Boot 2:01 Your PC boots up 29 seconds faster than the average Gigabyte. How often do you reboot? 1 boot every 9 days Time you’ll waste this year on boots: 1 hourYour Boot 2:01
<BotaniCar|2> Your PC boots up 29 seconds faster than the average Gigabyte.
<BotaniCar|2> How often do you reboot? 1 boot every 9 days
<BotaniCar|2> Time you’ll waste this year on boots: 1 hour
<BotaniCar|2> uzas, kroz godinu na rebootanje windowsa ne skupim ni spare time dovoljan za sex/kavu 
<BotaniCar|2> uzas, kroz godinu na rebootanje windowsa ne skupim ni spare time dovoljan za sex/kavu 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWFfDyupGpQ
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Who's Your Favourite?, Views: 6211093, Rating: 99.23864%
<weshmashian> cja, zamisli da ne trosis windouze, neb' imo nis slobodnog vremena :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: podsjeti me da ti nikad ne povjerim odrzavanje niceg :) Samo furaj 5 godina server bez reboota, ja bum ti se smijal kad te script kiddies pregaze s 3 godine starim vrnabilitijima :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Proslu sam godinu na produckijskim linux serverima (Centos) imao 6h ( po komadu) downtimea, na zalost nemam evidenciju koliko toga je reset time, a koliko nesto drugo
<weshmashian> cjebote, kad si ti mene pocel ozbiljno shvacat? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam tebe uvijek dozivljavao kao IT profesionalca, to nema veze s ozbiljnoscu :) Ozbiljnima se prave drekavci kaj ne znaju nikaj :)
 * weshmashian je zapravo script kiddie koji nema pojma :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nedovoljno si ozbiljan :)
<BotaniCar|2> nego, u kaj to ti i mali blejite na FB profilnoj, para ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431564_10151363620932298_737269968_n.jpg ? 
<weshmashian> minecraft, obozava kad idemo hvatat paukove, zombije i ostalu gamad :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Nisam nikad igrao to cudo, ali ako je dobro klincima, bilo bi i meni :) Moj obozava DoTA-u :) 
<weshmashian> hm, ja nemam zivaca za isprobat dotu2 kak se spada :)
<weshmashian> btw, oces dotu2 na steamu?
<BotaniCar|2> Jok, hvala. Bi ja, ali nikak se sjesti i igrati malo, dok malog spremim u krpe imam snage samo za pustiti seriju i zaspati :) 
<Mmike> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPAC  YOPAC!
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, koja se4rija?
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: za sad Dr.Who (onaj iz 20XX) 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/fedora-18-finally-to-be-released-with-game-changing-features/4105?tag=nl.e011&s_cid=e011 << kaj itko trosi fedoru ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> kad bi redhat/fedora imali deb pakete...
<jelly> eh, format paketa nije problem
<BotaniCar|2> Bar ne jedini :) 
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/g-Iy2uoYAVw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: coffee machine activated by voice, Views: 5769, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> yum i rpm imaju sve Å¡to mi treba
<Mmike> jelly, brijes (akademski) da je yum/rpm bolji od deb/dpkg/apt kombinacije?
<jelly> ne, samo velim da ima sve mogućnosti koje imam i u debianu
<Mmike> meni tamo fali paketa, i cini mi se drasitno sporiji nego apt/dpkg
<Mmike> al' ja sam na redhatoidima jednom svakih 18 mjeseci, tak da...
<Mmike> serem bez pokrica :)
 * BotaniCar|2 dobaci WC papir MmikeTu i sakrije se
 * Mmike ce danas podnjet tuzbu upravnom sudu :/
<weshmashian> oh?
<BotaniCar|2> kakav je to upravni sud ? Mislis visoki sud ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Kog tuzakas i mogu li biti svjedok ?
<Mmike> http://www.upravnisudrh.hr/index.php
<SilverSpace> We have detected that your browser does not support cookies, or cookies have been disabled.
<Mmike> kad ti porezna kaze 'plati' ti kazes 'nema osnove' pa onda opet oni kazu 'plati', pa se opet zalis i kazes 'ali ne, nema osnove' a oni opet kazu 'ima ima, plati', onda ides na upravni sud 
<BotaniCar|2> ahh , bravo 
<ivoks> Broj posjeta od 15.12.2003:
<SilverSpace> hebo internet ducan koji zahtjeva IE
<BotaniCar|2> PIMPEKI !! http://news-bar.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Pimpeki-024_zaba.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kad procitah link upitah se kakvi sad pimpeki imaju veze sa zagrebackom bankom
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> je, i ja :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kak ne, to ti je onaj organ sto bi ti ga stavili u guzu svaki put kad ih nekaj trazis :) 
<dodobas> https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/446722/intel_prepares_use_lasers_light_shuffle_data_between_computers/
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko su fotoni brzi od elektrona ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: bitan je medij prijenosa
<Mmike> dovoljno :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: ne sumnjam, ali me ipak zanima odgovor na pitanje :) 
<dodobas> mislim da cemo konacno dobiti odgovor na pitanje 'zasto u zvjezdanim stazama racunala toliko blinkaju'
<dodobas> jer prenose podatke :)
<BotaniCar|2> !!!!
<dodobas> What is the difference between photon and electron?
<dodobas> • Photon is a packet of energy while electron is a mass.
<dodobas> • The photon does not have a rest mass but an electron has a rest mass.
<dodobas> • The photon can go at the speed of light, but for an electron, it is theoretically impossible to obtain the speed of light.
<dodobas> • The photon displays more wave properties whereas the electron displays more particle properties.
<dodobas> http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-photon-and-vs-electron/
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/148988_467640999940060_97644122_n.jpg
<ivoks> ljudima je fakat dosadno :)
<Mmike> nah, ljudi uzivaju :)
<Mmike> sad kad kapitalizam propadne ti ce ljudi voditi
<Mmike> ('sad' je vrlo relativno, jel... 5-50 godina, cca :) )
<ivoks> a jesi munjen
<ivoks> kad i ako kapitalizam propadne, novi poredak ce voditi ljudi koji su vodili kapitalizam
<ivoks> ako se osvrnes oko sebe, vidjeti ces da se poredak mijenja, ali uvijek isti ljudi vode i/ili imaju
<ivoks> pa uzmi si samo todorica za primjer
<ivoks> drmao u komunizmu
<ivoks> drma u kapitalizmu
<ivoks> ljencine su uvijek ljencine
<BotaniCar|2> Ja nikako ne bi Todorica klasificirao kao ljencinu. Mozda mi se gadi,ali dvojim da je lijen
<ivoks> ne, nisam ni mislio
<Mmike> nit si rekao :)
<Mmike> komunizam-kapitalizam
<ivoks> mislio sam na ove koji doma sjede i cekaju da se sustav promijeni, ti ce sjediti i u drugom sustavu
<Mmike> vidi prije toga sto je bilo
<BotaniCar|2> :) neres ne voljeti ovaj kanal
<Mmike> mislis da su feudalci nastavili u kapitalizmu?
<Mmike> jesu drek
<Mmike> dosli su novi ljudi
<Mmike> tak ce i ovaj put bit
<ivoks> nisu
<ivoks> pogledaj si popis najbogatijih ljudi na svijetu
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: s casnim izuzecima poput Britanske monarhije, kazes ?:D
<ivoks> izuzev IT-vaca, ostalo su sve nasljedna bogatstva
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, LOL :) u biti, da :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, koja su stvorena, kako/kad?
<Mmike> vrati se jos vise u nazad
<ivoks> stoljecima
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, iako, kad pogledas, hrpa britanski zemljovlasnika danas ima pimpeke
<ivoks> u engleskoj je bitnije imati titulu nego krov nad glavom
<ivoks> titula ti daje pristup svemu
<ivoks> to zakljucujem na temelju svakodnevnih kontakta s tom ekipom
<ivoks> (ne titulasima, vec englezima :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja mislim da jesu. Poanta je u parama, ne labeliranju. Oni koji su imali paru - i dalje imaju paru
<BotaniCar|2> ( to sam miklecu napisal)
<ivoks> Mmike: poanta je da ce imati uvijek oni koji ce htjeti raditi
<ivoks> Mmike: tebi je dobro u ovom sustavu, biti ce ti dobro u bilo kojem
<ivoks> jer svaki sustav mora nagradjivati rad, inace ce se urusiti
<ivoks> oni koji ne zele raditi, nece odjednom postati marljivi samo zato sto je sad pero umjesto ive na celu
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ali ne svi, moras zadovoljiti jos kojekoji uslov. Da je kako si napisao, vrijedne blagajnice u konzumu bi imale koliko i ti. No zbog ekonomije, zivotnih odluka, formalnog obrazovanja, okoline - nemaju 
<ivoks> pa nisu sve blagajnice u konzumu vrijedne
<ivoks> mislim, jel znas ti koju blagajnicu?
<Mmike> ivoks, znam ih par
<ivoks> ja ih isto znam par
<Mmike> starije zene redom, sve vrijedne
<Mmike> fakat nit jedna nije lijencina
<Mmike> doduse, komunizam skola, kad se vjerovalo da ce ti drustvo dati
<ivoks> jedna koja je bila vrijedna i radila na dobrobit ducana, napredovala je na mjesto voditeljice tog ducana za manje od godinu dana
<Mmike> pa su sad sjebate jer se nisu snasle
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> eh, ova je bila mladja, ni 30 godina nije imala
<Mmike> meni sestra radi u konzumu
<Mmike> bolje da ne pricam 
<Mmike> al', cek
<Mmike> da se vratimo na (znani) pocetak
<Mmike> dok god ce banka smjeti proizvoditi paru kako hoce, dok god ce moci ubirati kamate kako hoce, dok god nece imati NIKAKAV rizik u svom poslovanju, jebo sustav
<Mmike> meni to nije normalno, zdravo
<ivoks> pa ocito ima rizik
<Mmike> pa nema
<Mmike> kak ima?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: radio sam kao support za veletrgovine par godina, a i danas supportamo neke stvari za AGROKOR :) I, da bi napredovao opet okolina (shef) mora primjetiti i zeljeti nagraditi trud, na zalost, danas je 'pametnije' pripisati zasluge sebi, a onog tko je zasluzio gurnuti u zapecak.
<ivoks> podosta ih je popropadalo :)
<Mmike> kad i propadne, eto bailouta
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: i te osobine ljudi se nece promijeniti promjenom sustava
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ljudi ce i dalje traziti nacin da zive na tudjoj grbaci, ako ce moci
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: jer, primjecujes, nemas problem sa sustavom, vec sa ljudskom psihom
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: slazem se s svim napisanim,. Hocu reci da se u obzir mora uzeti puno vise varijabli od necije marljivosti. 
<Mmike> btw, uocite dlake na jajima u ranije poslatoj slici penisa
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj imas u planu ovaj vikend? Zaboravit napunit mobitel? :)
<ivoks> ah... ja imam u planu u petak otici na sljeme, odsjeti u snjeznoj kraljici i u subotu drmati po powderu
<ivoks> a onda u nedjelju pravac texas
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: idem do Bj limara platiti, ides sa mnom ?
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jel' to ukljucuje neku hranu putem?
<Mmike> ides tamo/nazad i to je to, ili?
<BotaniCar|2> Ako sve bude po mojem, idem tamo, dam paru, pitam majstora jel moze bez PDVa i vracamo se. Da, vjerojatno bi se jelo :) Iako, da me ubijes ne znam za nesto vrijedno stajanja na relaciji ZG<>BJ , znas ti ?
<Mmike> da, u sesvetama :)
<Mmike> moram samo vidjeti sto sefica svemira priprema za vikend, al' u nacelu, i'm all for it
<Mmike> kad bi se ,nacelno, islo
<Mmike> te sto ako nas zatrpa snijeg?
<Mmike> (ja voteam da idemo!)
<Mmike> (mogu ja vozit!)
<ivoks> http://www.brankovukelic.com/2013/01/on-state-of-windows-on-desktop.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ne
<Mmike> ivoks, sad ce botanicar opet pocet kukat kak' lik zvuci k'o ja kad pricam o windowsima :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> tekst je sprdnja na jedan drugi tekst
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> iako nije uopce neosnovana :)
<Mmike> jucer kod mehanicara sto sam bio, lik koji radi tamo na prijemu i to, frend od drj_croa
<Mmike> i drj_cro mu uvaljo ubuntu
<Mmike> veli lik jucer da je popizdio i da ga se konacno rijesio :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> navika is a bitch
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<ivoks> ja ne znam kaj su napravili s os x-om
<ivoks> to je fakat bio dobar sustav prije
<ivoks> intuitivni shortcuti, sve na tipkovnicu
<ivoks> a sad... pola toga su maknuli
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: islo bi se u subotu dopodne, vlakom - osim ako ti vozis. Sto odgovara i na pitanje kaj ako nas snijeg zatrpa-nish :) Jao ! Mogli bi u gladne oci prije polaska / po povratku ! 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ili si mislio obiti vrata Starom Zagrebu ? 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> obiti vrata?
<Mmike> kaj, zatvorilo?
<Mmike> bot a da samo prigrizemo nesto na putu tamo i vratimo se nazad i jedemo k'o ljudi u ciganu?
<Mmike> erm, srbinu!
<Mmike> heh, this sounded wrong :/
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, to je jednako u redu opcija. Samo da se na pocetku/kraju nesto jede ! .9 
<BotaniCar|2> Makar se manje pilo :) 
<Mmike> da, nebi bas pio i vozio skroz do bjeloavar
<Mmike> avr
<Mmike> ugl javim ti se s time jos danas
<BotaniCar|2> Bas, a ni ja ne bi vozio tvoj auto dok ne otplatim popravak svojeg :) 
<jelly> zasto mi linkedin salje ovakvo smece
<jelly> Subject: Miki Dzelajlija and Vedran Ivanec viewed your profile
<henrik1> pozdrav svima
<ivoks> o, henrice
<ivoks> kako linux avantura? :)
<jelly> dear LinkedIn, ne zanima sto je buraz gledao moj profil
<ivoks> jelly: al mozda zelite biti poslovni partneri
<jelly> mooozda :-)
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam linkedin prekrizio kad su dozvolili da osobe van struke procjenjuju neciju strucnost .. 
<henrik1> Da se pohvalim: sve 5, riješio sam sam instalacije inkscapea, firefoxa, thunderbirda (konfigurirao e-mail) - puno hvala na početnom pogurancu od ivoks, Mmike, jelly,... instalacija stvarno nije bila moguća prije jer je bio uključen automatski update u Muonu. Isključio sam tu opciju i preko apt-get sve instalirao bez problema. 
<dodobas> sto je Muon ?
<Mmike> dodobas, a-la synaptic za kde
<henrik1> muon je aplikacija za automatski update iz kubuntua
<Mmike> u biti, da, ne synaptic nego update-manager
<Mmike> henrik1, kul, iako mislim da ti je ivoks najvise pomogao. Sretno ubuntarenje :)
<henrik1> ma, nisam još završio... ima li tko iskustva sa instalacijom printera Canon MF3240, na stranicama od Linux.org ništa, Canon ništa... radi se o printeru, kopirki, skeneru - fini smallbiz stroj, ne bih ga se lako odrekao.
<BotaniCar|2> Heh, to se obicno planira prije nego odaberes OS. Ja jedared nisam , pa sam jednog krasnog multifunkcijskog OKIja morao prodati :( 
<henrik1> ovaj printer je u mojoj ergeli još iz doba zakletog Windows korisnika... ako nikako neće biti moguća instalacija, kupit ću svom kubuntuu neki drugi MF printer.
<jelly> canon ima svoje linux pakete, koji, bar za printerski dio, rade
<jelly> s manje ili vise tlake dok se nagovore na instalaciju
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> netko mi je razbio zmigavac
<Mmike> i ostavio poruku
<Mmike> koja mi je odletjela neki dan
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> :0
<BotaniCar> .. trosak = ? 
<Mmike> 400 kuna
<BotaniCar> meh 
<Mmike> 460, to jest
<BotaniCar> novi FB search razvaljuje : https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205894_330593423722636_1166626004_n.png
<Mmike> HA!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nisi vidio papiric?
<Mmike> most, zadnji, koji mi je iskrivljen vec 3 godine, u mazdi kosta oko 8k kuna, nabavio za 100 eura!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jok. sad vidim na snimci, snimao kamerom, pa eto
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' mozmeo do djudrdjevca svratit?
<SilverSpace> joj 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rekao sam ti koje ja obaveze imam, nish me drugo ne smeta dok to obavim 
<Mmike> ljubi te deda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tako je moj frend napravio citavu frku a papiric mu bio za brisacem 
<Mmike> ok, cujemo se telefonski popodne
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si promijenil password za kayako ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam stigo :)
<jelly> koji me vrag tjero da uzimam sors iz ppa
<BotaniCar> Damn it :( 
<jelly> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/hexchat_2.9.4-0ubuntu3~raring1.diff.dbMw_M
<SilverSpace> jelly: vrag
 * BotaniCar googla kaj je hexchat
<jelly> irc klijent
<BotaniCar> Cudi me da nisi vatreni pobornik bitchx-a ili irssi-a :) nu, ni prvi ni zadnji put da si me zacudio normalnim rezoniranjem :) 
<Mmike> jelly i normalno
<Mmike> lol :)
 * jelly corav i hoce velika lepa slova
<dodobas> jelly: zasto ne povecas font terminal, ondak...
<jelly> u terminalu nisu lepa
<BotaniCar> sto jest, jest :) 
<jelly> čitaj: nisu proporcionalna
<dodobas> jelly: monospace font ?
<jelly> sucks
<dodobas> ja sam zadovoljan s Inconsolata
<jelly> za kod, da, za čitanje teksta, fakof
<dodobas> hmm, meni je inconsolata na skoro svemu :)
<dodobas> mail, xmpp, terminal, kod...
 * weshmashian skuzio da ima kayako otvoren u 3 taba, ijao
<weshmashian> odma je stroj veseliji cim sam ubio dva viska :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uzas 
<SilverSpace> font
<SilverSpace> consolas puno bolji
<dodobas> nah... consolas je presirok
<dodobas> nekako je 'debel'
<dodobas> ali eto... bas nam je otisao dezurni strucnjak za fontove
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nije li consolas od windowsa
<dodobas> kad se nahebe .... amisu... mozemo nastaviti razgovor
<jelly> "is also distributed with the free Powerpoint 2007 Viewer"
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne znam ciji je ali mi je super za terminal 
<dodobas> http://www.typetester.org/
<dodobas> consolas je jednstavno predebel... pogledajte 11px
<jelly> u svakom slucaju, za citljivost na 96-120dpi i freetype rendererom, svi neproporcionalni i 80% proporcionalnih fontova se moze sakriti pred Gentium Alt
<dodobas> jelly: ali to je serif font..
<SilverSpace> http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&item_id=OFL_fonts
<jelly> dodobas: da
<SilverSpace> kaj je OFL-licenca
<dodobas> OpenFontLicence ? :)
<jelly> dodobas: pogledaj kak izgleda na 16-18px, pa onda reci jel ti serif smeta ili pomaže
<dodobas> doduse ja imam poslozen freetype2-infinality rendering
<dodobas> jelly: ma serif je namijenjen za citanje... 
<dodobas> naravno da ce prekrasno izgledati... jos kad imas neki typesetting sustav koji je malo bolji...
<dodobas> pa zna lijepo sloziti tekst
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/gentium.png
<SilverSpace> http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=OFL
<jelly> to mogu čitat s metar udaljenosti ujutro, s pola metra navečer ;-)
<SilverSpace> kak to mozes citati
<jelly> bez naprezanja
<SilverSpace> hebemu meni je to jako lose
<jelly> sto ljudi dvjesta ociju
<weshmashian> pa, nije ni tak los font
<jelly> ak hocu da svi izgledaju neozbiljno samo prebacim na comic sans
<dodobas> jelly: debian ima comic-sans ? :)
<jelly> (a meniji i ostalo su Tahoma, windows 2000 style)
<weshmashian> oces rec da ti ovak nismo dovoljno neozbiljni? :)
<BotaniCar> Mene samo zanima kak znas u kojem ti je chrome tab kaj, jelly :)
<dodobas> potres kod Sinja
<dodobas> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=301275#.UPf-oGZOEtA
<jelly> BotaniCar: hehehe, u chromei je samo smece
<jelly> jubito i slicno
<jelly> cijeli taj workspace je za smece
<BotaniCar> sto znaci da mu treba i drugaciji naziv :) Elem, 3 workspacea i jedan junkspace ? :=)
<jelly> 11 workspacea
<jelly> 2x2 ih je bilo prije 10 godina
<jelly> sad ih je 3x4
<BotaniCar> :) uzas :) 
<jelly> da, sorry, 4x3
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak se samo snalazite
<jelly> sve je uvijek na istom mjestu
<BotaniCar> i onda dobijes dijete 
<BotaniCar> i kmaksima se mijenja u 'nikad nista ne mogu pronaci' :) 
<jelly> sva sreca da dijete nije po desktopu ;-)
<BotaniCar> Moram svoje uvjeriti u to, nalazi neobicno zadovoljstvo u tom da zahvati sto vise ikona  s desktopa i premjesti ih na drugi ekran , koji je obicno ugasen i iza ledja mi je ... 
<jelly> jesi kad cuo za lock termina;
<jelly> L
<BotaniCar> Mea culpa, nemam disciplinu doma zakljucavati stanicu (mislim, ocito JOSH nemam) :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Ql6Vkw5wswU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Professional Hand Soldering (Basic to Advance) - Surface Mount, Through-Hole, Wires & Terminals, Views: 493176, Rating: 98.8604%
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad se nalazis u hostile multiuser okruzenju
<BotaniCar> bo'me da
<ivoks> yo
<BotaniCar> yo
<BotaniCar|2> malo je bedast ovaj kVirc .. ako mu konekcija faila, on nece probati reconect na irc.freenode.net, vec na zadnje spojeni server (sad je 5 min pokusavao na adams.freenode.net, koji nije dostupan)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> u engleskoj dizu paniku jer ocekuju 2 incha snijega
<ivoks> javni prijevoz vec najavljuje probleme
<ivoks> a kod nas ekipa pizdi jer tramvaju otpadne ratkapa na 60cm snijega
<obruT> mi se ne bojimo snijega jer ima tko ce ga ocistit :P https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/734224_499903990061030_115302770_n.jpg
<obruT> prestrasno
<SilverSpace> bemti nocas ne bu dobro 
<SilverSpace> noga me pocela bolit
<obruT> odma rokni indometacin ili sto vec
<SilverSpace> mislim da nece pomoci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pomoci ce bar malo, sigurno
<obruT> i odma se limunovog soka nakrcaj :)
<SilverSpace> potrosio 200kn radi jednog hebenog chipa kaj ga treba prilemiti
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kako samo mozes taj 'sigurnosni element' nazvati tako pucki - ratkapa :D Nemrem se prestati smijati od kad si to napisao :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: jedino pomaze dieta nis ne jest tri dana 
<obruT> e poceo sam gledat onaj Last Resort
<obruT> pogledao dvije epizode.... malo me nervira :) zanimljiva prica, ali ono, americka pizdarija :P
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCW5iDsC3Nk :)
<datase> civija: Title: Why Mom's Dong Give their Baby Boy's Dolls, Views: 6722, Rating: 96.0%
<calmpitbull> vecer
<obruT> vecer ? pa jos nije ni 17h :)
<calmpitbull> ma tama vani pa je vecer
<calmpitbull> i jos sam gladan kao da je vecer
<ivoks> Pack your bags — your trip to Austin, TX starts on Sunday!
<ivoks> yay...
<calmpitbull> da vas pitam sto mislite o osx 
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu te opet zamolit, pa ako uspijes....
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ja volim sex
<Mmike> aha, osx
<Mmike> eh, to ne volim
<calmpitbull> he he
<obruT> sex je precijenjen.... osim, ako kao Mmike ne zaradjujes na njemu :)
<calmpitbull> zasto ne?
<Mmike> obruT, eh :) 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pa, nisam puno doticaja imao s njim, al' ogranicavajuc je
<Mmike> (pricam, dakako, o guiu)
<calmpitbull> dobro
<calmpitbull> a stabilnost?
<calmpitbull> kao i uvijek dobijem jako dobre informacije :)
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> nisam koristio
<calmpitbull> ma malo prckam i skuzio sam da je apple zajednica najzatvorenija, cak vise od winsa
<ivoks> kaj sad?
<ivoks> osx je meni bio ok
<ivoks> al ono sve sto mi je bilo super u njemu tamo vise ne postoji, ali eto, postoji u unityu (ne bas sve, ali dobar dio)
<Mmike> kak da vidim opcije s kojim je fs kreiran?
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ma nis samo kazem…jer nemam nis za radit trenutacno :9
<calmpitbull> a zelim na desktopu imat nes drugo od winsa…samo da probam to je to
<ivoks> obavještavamo Vas  da  Vam je u razdoblju 03.01.2013 - 14.01.2013.  bila dostupna neispravna Rekapitulacija obračunatih naknada po kunskom platnom prometu za razdoblje 15.12.2012-31.12.2012. putem iDirekta. Ukoliko je navedena Rekapitulacija već puštena u obradu, ljubazno Vas molimo da  istu usporedite s trenutno dostupnom Rekapitulacijom kako bi se izbjegle eventualne pogreške.
<ivoks> Mmike: tja... sigurno se moze
<ivoks> ti podaci pisu u superblocku
<ivoks> tune2fs -l
<ivoks> calmpitbull: pa stavi neki drugi WM u linuxu
<calmpitbull> ma to sam i mislio za pocetak al zelim imat bas novi sustav koji bi bez problema radio sa adobe 
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> koji je stabilan i koji nije win
<ivoks> nemas previse izbora
<ivoks> adobe radi software samo za dva os-a
<calmpitbull> ma znam 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sto bi bilo 'stambeno pitanje'
<Mmike> tj, 'rijeseno stambeno pitanje'
<ivoks> odrzivo zivljenje pod krovom
<ivoks> ili kredit koji otplacujes, ili stan koji si kupio u komadu ili rentani stan
<ivoks> ili kuca, naravno
<ivoks> ili zivot sa starcima
<calmpitbull> rjeseno stambeno pitanje….da imas svoj stan ili kucu
<ivoks> onda 60% nijemaca nema rijeseno stambeno pitanje
<Mmike> nah
<ivoks> i gotovo niti jedan kanadjanin
<Mmike> ako si podstanar, ili živis sa starcima
<calmpitbull> pa nije to nista
<Mmike> to nije rijeseno stambeno pitanje
<Mmike> izgleda da je rjeseno stambeno pitanje ako imas svoj stan u kojem zivis
<calmpitbull> ne nego da je to tvoje 
<Mmike> 1001 zakon se referencira na termin 'rijeseno stambeno pitanje' ili 'rjesenje stambenog pitanja', al' nigdje ne pise sto to je
<Mmike> recimo, porez ne moras platiti ako koristis stan za 'rjesavanje stambenog pitanja'
<Mmike> al' ako si kupio viksu na moru, i to ti je prva nekretnina, al' u njoj ne zivis, nego samo ljetujes (cak ju nit ne iznajmljujes) - onda s tom viksom ne rjesavas svoje stambeno pitanje
<Mmike> to su samo moje pretpostavke, nisam nigdje nasao potvrdu totga
<ivoks> calmpitbull: stan za koji otplacujes kredit nije tvoj
<ivoks> Mmike: onda to ima veze s prebivalistem
<calmpitbull> pa to nisam ja rekao…ja sam rekao da je tvoj a ne da otplacujes
<Mmike> ivoks, je
<Mmike> ivoks, to sto imas hipotekarni jaram na njemu ne znaci da nije tvoj
<Mmike> ivoks, a neznam...
<Mmike> btw, koja je razlika izmedju prebivalista i boravista? :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uskok-istrazuje-poslovanje-tehnobetona-s-gradom-varazdinom-ispitani-bunic-cehok-i-horvat/657565.aspx
<ivoks> sad su se sjetili...
<ivoks> sve zgrade u varazdinu radi jedna privatna firma i ovi tek sad skuzili da je nesto sumljivo
<ivoks> prebivaliste je tamo gdje bivas, zivis
<ivoks> boraviste je tamo gdje si trenutno (pa tako imas boravisnu pristo
<ivoks> boraviste je tamo gdje si trenutno (pa tako imas boravisnu pristojbu)
<Mmike> znaci, meni je prebivaliste - zg
<Mmike> a trenutno mi je to i boraviste
<Mmike> a kad odem na more, ond ami je boraviste more, iako mi je prebivaliste zg?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> brijem da 'rijeseno stambeno pitanje' znaci imat nekretninu koju koristis za sivot
<Mmike> za zivot
<ivoks> http://www.blidinje.net/live/
<ivoks> pao novi snijeg
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali ne moras ju nuzno imati
<ivoks> mozes biti i u rentanju
<ivoks> ako si prijavljen na toj adresi
<Mmike> hoces reci, ako si podstanar?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mislim da ne, sad sam naletio na neki zakon o braniteljima ili nekim drekovima di pise da ako si podstanar da se smatra da nemas rijeseno stambeno pitanje
<Mmike> iako
<ivoks> po meni
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> malo smo mutavi po tom pitanju
<Mmike> ako sam podstanar, pa sam nakon toga kupio stan, i to mi je prva nekretnina - to znaci da tu nekretninu i dalje koristim za rjesavanje stambenog pitanja
<Mmike> dakko da smo mutavi, zbog toga me drzava trazi 36k kuna! :)
<ivoks> ja bi rekao da je rijeseno stambeno pitanje onda kada ti odrizvo mozes prebivati negdje
<Mmike> jer smo mutavi
<Mmike> picku materinu!
<ivoks> pa pitaj racunovodju, odvjetnika
<Mmike> morat cu
<ivoks> http://www.emmezeta.hr/uredenje-doma/dekorativni-predmeti/akcija/30267/snijeg-za-dekoraciju/
<ivoks> idem sastancarit
<SilverSpace> uh bome pada
<Mmike> pa imas i 'neodgovarajuce rijeseno stambeno pitanje'
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to sad pocelo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tu kod mene nista
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kaj pada? 
<SilverSpace> snijeg
<SilverSpace> gusto 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bar ces imati manje za cistiti :)
<Mmike> da
<calmpitbull> gdje to pada tocno..tu kod mene nista barem na telefonu nis ne pise :)
<calmpitbull> otvorio prozor i sok…pada i tu
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce medvescak dobiti jakoga sponzora
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :) 
<SilverSpace> bome sve zabjelilo na autima 
<calmpitbull> jos dobro da nisam cistio auto 
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je kako KDE nema Documents link
<Mmike> nego moram kopat da dodjem do dolphina, pa tamo kliketat di je sto
<calmpitbull> koje distribucije koristite?
<Mmike> kako da libreofficeu kazem da mi NE kopira stil, samo sadrzaj?
<ivoks> Pamela Ramljak se udaje!
<ivoks> http://www.gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpage.php?id=21856
<ivoks> joj, kako cu sad zivit...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kazes najprije Loffisu da makne stil pa onda kopiras
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> tko je pamela_
<ivoks> pamela ramljak!
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ko da ja znam tko je, jebte :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ocito je bitna
<ivoks> za gloriju
<ivoks> pa kad ti zena kaze veceras u krevetu, da znas o cem prica
<SilverSpace> Panika u dalmaciji :)
<SilverSpace> isti tip novinarstva
<SilverSpace> i ova budalastina isto http://www.tportal.hr/kultura/kazaliste/237740/Plakat-je-fantastican-njegova-zabrana-apsolutna-sramota.html#.UPg_kpXgEUQ
<calmpitbull> ma tko uopce jos ide u kazaliste:)
<ivoks> pa... diskutabilno
<ivoks> plakat je napravljen iskljucivo kako bi provocirao osjetljivu vecinu
<SilverSpace> http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/FOH/WXP7/HBNXVGPH/FOHWXP7HBNXVGPH.LARGE.jpg
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEyk4O_zl-Y  ovo je pravi test 
<datase> calmpitbull: Title: Always On - Torture testing the ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook, Views: 12977, Rating: 88.63905%
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: preseravanje
<Mmike> wtf
<Mmike> libreoffice mi se jedno 5 puta srusio!
<dodobas> Mmike: ubuntu 13.04 dolazi s ubuntuoffice paketom...
<dodobas> zato se vise niti ne trude dobro zapakirati libreoffice :)
 * dodobas ce tako jednom pokupit batine od ovih ubuntiša
<ivoks> libreoffice je prilicno los :/
<ivoks> al dosta... idem van
<SilverSpace> dodobas: samo kad te ulovimo :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a znam ... bezim... 
<SilverSpace> nasilna smo mi bagra
<SilverSpace> smislio sam kako cu stari rpi iskoristiti 
<dodobas> kao drzac za casu ?
<Mmike> i, snijeg_
<Mmike> drekec 
<Mmike> ǌǉǌǉ
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si pao na dupe
<SilverSpace> :) sklizavica vani
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jedan projekt za muziku 
<dodobas> mpd?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di?
<Mmike> kod nene
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> idem sad u branimirovu na glavnu postu
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<SilverSpace> dodobas: izgledat ce kao staro cjevno pojacalo 
<SilverSpace> i upravljat ce se preko ipada
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-18
<dodobas> yello
<vileni> skoro sam tu napisao apt-get update
<BotaniCar|2> Yorlaiooo ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Samo napisi, mi se rado nadogradimo :) 
<vileni> tebi ide wuauclt /detectnow :)
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, daleko brze nego sfc /scannow :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, gase MSN i prebacuju sve accounte na skype  
<vileni> da
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> obvijusli
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_the_Nerds :)
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/6352608
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> Ukurac, sad sam si finog posla sam dal .. idem isprobati koliko deduplikacija na serveru 2012 stvarno deduplicira, kako , i koliko resursa uzme dok to dela .. opet friski lab od nule podich .. 
<MmikeDOMA> deduplikacija
<MmikeDOMA> Frotl Frotl :)
<dodobas> najbolja deduplikacija je 'rm'
<BotaniCar|2> Pazi, moglo bi biti opasno .. na primjer, na jednom serveru imam 10 virtualki s istim OSom, i istim packet setupom, ako to moze deduplicirati, mogao bi smanjiti potrosnju diska dramaticno. Samo je pitanje kak to radi ( on the fly ili kaj) i koliko mi resursa ta deduplikacija jede dok se vrsi 
<BotaniCar|2> Al, da, frotl :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, MmikeDOMA , subota, nis' se javil juce, ti zena dozvoljava ? 
<MmikeDOMA> dozvoljava
<MmikeDOMA> al' videl' bum za zdravlje
<MmikeDOMA> nisam dobro :/
<MmikeDOMA> koliko deduplikacija ima smisla?
<MmikeDOMA> zamisljam da u velikim firmama koje imaju 2134131 mail accounta di se salje hrpa attachmenta, to bi mozda i moglo imati smisla
<BotaniCar|2> A gle, ako na disku imam 10x 1Tb virtualki, koje imaju 87% istih fajleka .. 
<BotaniCar|2> A, imam 
<BotaniCar|2> Da li je podržano/mogu li , instalirati debian na NTFS particiju ? ( ping jelly :D)
<MmikeDOMA> dada, mozes
<MmikeDOMA> kako da ne
<MmikeDOMA> i stacker isto dobis ispod
<BotaniCar|2> Jako mi je tesko razluciti kad pokusavas biti zabavan, a kad ozbiljno odgovaras, pogotovo kad nema smajlija na kraju
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, zakaj ne bi mogao ? FS je podrza od strane OS-a , ne ? 
<MmikeDOMA> Nije, botanicaru :)
<MmikeDOMA> Meni je isto jako tesko razluciti kad pitas pizdarije za ozbiljno a kad ih pitas zajebancije radi :)
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/72575_277265579069056_1673275586_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj sam pitao pizdariju ? da sam pitao jel ide debian na ZFS , to bi bilo ok :) De me nemoj 
<Mmike> Yup, to bi bilo ok. Ovo s NTFSom je malo smijesno! :)
<BotaniCar|2> A, zasto ? 
<SilverSpace> hebo vas linkovi sa FB
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: evo ti paste na /msg ozbiljnije rasprave o tome zasto DA NTFS :) 
<SilverSpace> kako je lijepo kad iz topline svoga doma mogu upravljati tudim racunalima
<obruT> a jel lijepo kad iz topline tvog doma netko drugi upravlja s tvojim racunalom ? :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: btw. kak noga ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: noga ok danas desni lakat i saka
<obruT> e jebate... stas jeo/pio ? :)
<SilverSpace> pio nisam 
<SilverSpace> ali sam se ubio u suhim kuhanim nogicama :)
<SilverSpace> hladetina
<calmpitbull> guten morgeb
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> kak ja tu hladetinu ne volim :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja ju mogu prozvakati :D
<calmpitbull> ja isto
<obruT> ja kad ju vidim, izgubim apetit :)
<obruT> sto je ok obzirom da ju ne smijem jesti :)
<calmpitbull> ma isto ko jako hladna juha
<SilverSpace> treba samo znati to dobro napraviti a moja stara to radi super
<Mmike> calmpitbull, upravo to. k'o hladna jeguljava zelatinasta juha
<Mmike> mislim, to i je :)
<Mmike> bezvz
<BotaniCar> nisam nikad jeo jegulju, to bi probao
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: teoretski da, ntfs-3g u initramfs i vozi; wheezy vec trpa ntfs-3g u initramfs.  Ne znam ima li installer podrsku za to, niti kako bi radilo...
<BotaniCar> jelly: thx, vec sam se propitao na #debian-offtopic, receno mi je da stvar vozi, ali da si proguglam kaj ce se sve strgati, i da nikako ne dolazim traziti podrsku za takav setup - posteno :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nisam jeo jegulju al sam hladetinu…
<SilverSpace> obruT: i kakav ti je LR
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jegulja odlicna
<SilverSpace> na sve nacine
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: se da usporediti s necim ?
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa osnovna ideja je zanimljiva, ali realizacija bi mogla biti bolja... malo mi je nja nja (tam ono prisjecanje je lijepe trenutke sa zenom i slicne pizdarije nemaju sto radit ovdje), likovi su svi neki za publiku
<SilverSpace> ne znam sa cime bi usporedio ovisi o kuharu/kuharici 
<obruT> a i ono, mos mislit, sacica podmornicara da srede grupu spetznas-ovaca
<SilverSpace> odlicna i konzervirana u malinovom ulju 
<calmpitbull> ma sve je super samo da nisi gladan
<BotaniCar> ja sam gladan ! 
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) 
<obruT> i naravno, americka zastava dobi jedno 5 minuta trake po epizodi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: susjeda ima rodicu iz metkovica i kad dode ovdje uvijek neki brudet  ili pasta sutu svasta slaze 
<SilverSpace> i bas sam joj zahvalan 
<SilverSpace> zabe slagala zadnje
<SilverSpace> i to bar pet puta godisnje dode
<calmpitbull> e sad zamisli da se rade zabe sa amazone na buzaru :)
<SilverSpace> steta kaj su je cerke mlade
<SilverSpace> studiraju :)
<SilverSpace> volio bi imati je za punicu :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :) jedan karabatak dosta
<calmpitbull> he he he
<calmpitbull> trebam vise kave da cu barem pogodit koji padez
<jelly> systray ikona od nagiosa je zelena... to mi je ful cudno
<jelly> SilverSpace: qe?  Pa studiraju = taman pravo godiste
<Mmike> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6337719_700b.jpg
<jelly> Zbog nedavnog stopi od visokog maila phishing spam web administrator mandatom svi webmail.hr korisnici nadograditi svoj poštanski sandučić, možda nećete moći primati ili slati e-poštu dok ste nadograditi svoj poštanski sandučić za nadogradnju kliknite ispod link i ispunite podatke ažurirati svoj poštanski sandučić
<jelly> Mmike: 9gag :-(
<SilverSpace> jelly: premlado tj. prestar hm kak god gledas zajebano 
<jelly> to je sve u glavi, ak moze charlie sheen...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuone.com/0pVC4PT5mbuZADdLIArbdT
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuone.com/3EaQt08lHOjyXPIYS4OYrM
<SilverSpace> nemam vise mjesta
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> kaj je to... ubuntu phone tema?
<jelly> sigh, čak je i Microsoft popravio datume da piše ispravno "18. siječnja", a ovi nisu
<ivoks> tko nije ispravio?
<ivoks> heh, u kalendaru na ubuntuu isto pise 18. Siječanj
<jelly> tkogod je slagao softver za SS-ov mobitel skin
<jelly> ivoks: ček, Siječanj velikim slovom? /o\
<ivoks> da :(
<jelly> instant OCD trigger
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije thema https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.kivano.ubuntulwp
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> zaboravio sam telefon u autu
<ivoks> necu otici po njega :)
<SilverSpace> smrznut ce ti se
<SilverSpace> tj. zajeb ga je ostaviti u autu 
<ivoks> malo da se odvojim od toga
<calmpitbull> smrznut ce ti se?? kaj imas windows phone
<SilverSpace> Milanović odbio primiti šefa Gazproma bit.ly/XIIG09 
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike kad ces ti znati jel ti se ide sutra ili ne ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  oko 14ice
<jelly> SilverSpace: wtf
<jelly> koji gaf, lik dođe dogovoriti krak plinovoda koji se čeka 10-15 godina, i ovaj naš mamlaz od premijera se ne pojavi
<SilverSpace> http://apc.io/specifications/
<SilverSpace> 60milijuna evra
<jelly> to su samo radovi; koliko bi energenta išlo kroz to i po kojoj cijeni se uopće ne zbraja u taj projekt
<SilverSpace> Predsjednik Medveščaka Damir Gojanović susreo se s Aleksandrom Medvjedevim i prije nego što se drugi čovjek Gazproma i čelnik KHL-a našao s predsjednikom Ivom Josipovićem te ministrom gospodarstva.
<SilverSpace> jelly: da radovi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam istog misljenja kao ti, lika mozda nije docekao Milanovic osobno, no to nije ni nuzno. Docekali su ga i Josipovic, i predstavnici Vlade. Zakaj bi ga bas preCjednik Vlade docekao ? Pa ni obama ne dolazi docekati svakog mogula kojem se sprdne doletjeti u USA uloziti koji dolar .. brijem da to nema nikakve veze s projektom 
<dsl9a3cy> &#27;
<dsl9a3cy> hehe, pokrenuo sam linux na staroj kanti s 99MHz procesorom amd k5 i 32MB ram-a !
<dsl9a3cy> :)
<jelly> \o/
<dsl9a3cy> jedva sam nasao gdje mi je dvotocka i yagrade da napisem smajlic :)
<jelly> nema dovoljno memorije za VELIKA SLOVA pa ti je call sign s malim
<dsl9a3cy> zagrade :)
<jelly> koji je kernel, 2.0
<jelly> 2.4?
<dsl9a3cy> nisam ni pisao nick (callsign) velikim slovima :)
<dsl9a3cy> eh... ne znam kak da to pogledam...
<jelly> uname -a
<dsl9a3cy> u pitanju je damn small linux 4.4.10 ... ima gui :)
<dsl9a3cy> samo tren ...
<jelly> gui, nemres bolivit
<dsl9a3cy> da, imam 2MB video ram (VGA)
<jelly> taman za 1024x768@16bpp
<Mmike> dsl9a3cy, sad se ircas s tog linuxa?
<dsl9a3cy> ovako kaye ... Linux box 2.4.31 
<dsl9a3cy> da
<dsl9a3cy> *kaze
<Mmike> dsl9a3cy, reci ovo u ircu: /exec -o uname -a
<dsl9a3cy> ovaj se klijent yove naim
<Mmike> i onda: /exec -o free -m
<dsl9a3cy> Linux box 2.4.31 #6 SMP Fri Oct 21 15:15:54 EDT 2005 i586 unknown
 * Mmike sad, recimo, sjedi na WCU :)
<dsl9a3cy> BusyBox v1.2.2 (2006.12.07-15:23+0000) multi-call binary
<dsl9a3cy> Usage: free
<dsl9a3cy> za ovo zadnje mi kaze Command requires at least 2 arguments
<dsl9a3cy> ali bas je fora ovo... probati cu napraviti screenshot ... i spremiti negdje da ga mogu pokazati ... samo tren
<SilverSpace> Nokia opet otpusta
<Mmike> nokia treba propasti
<Mmike> svi trebaju propasti
<Mmike> treba nam samo jedan - globecorp!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak su ti finci tvrdoglavo neprilagodljivi 
<Mmike> finci su zakon :)
<BotaniCar> dsl9a3cy: pa dze nadje takvu nabrijanu kantu :) Brijem da je SilverSpaceov RP jaci od toga :) 
<Mmike> ima li tko iskustva sa fininim certifikatima za privatne osobe?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa je ... evo pokusavam si poslati mailom screenshot jer ne mogu naci niti jedno racunalo u mrezi ... pa mi je zablokirao :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da, treba kroz 32MB ram-a progurati fajl od 1.5MB koliko je slika velika :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bit ce da ce mi taj stari komp biti okay za irc :) i za nista drugo ;)
<Mmike> "http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/237719/Grad-zbog-snijega-skida-lezece-policajce.html#.UPkrMa10N2I"
<Mmike> "zeleno svjetlo označuje slobodan prolaz vozila te mora biti upaljeno kao samostalno svjetlo. Promjena zelenog svjetla u žuto mora se označiti treptanjem zelenog svjetla tri puta"
<Mmike> A-HA!
<BotaniCar> Oženio se Mujo, neiskusan, nezna ništa, Fata ga tiješi: Ne brini bolan Mujo, ja ću ti reći što trebaš raditi.Evo: -ugasi svijetlo, Mujo ugasi -lezi me na krevet, Mujo je legne -sad me skini, Mujo je skine -sad ga uvuci, -sad ga izvuci -sad ga uvuci -sad ga izvuci -sad ga uvuci -sad ga izvuci Mujo: slušaj Fato jebo mater ako ti znaš šta hoćeš Oženio se Mujo, neiskusan, nezna ništa, Fata ga tiješi: Ne brini bolan Mujo, 
<BotaniCar> ja ću ti reći što trebaš raditi.Evo:
<BotaniCar> -ugasi svijetlo, Mujo ugasi
<BotaniCar> -lezi me na krevet, Mujo je legne
<BotaniCar> -sad me skini, Mujo je skine
<BotaniCar> -sad ga uvuci,
<BotaniCar> -sad ga izvuci
<BotaniCar> -sad ga uvuci
<BotaniCar> -sad ga izvuci
<BotaniCar> -sad ga uvuci
<BotaniCar> -sad ga izvuci
<BotaniCar> Mujo: slušaj Fato jebo mater ako ti znaš šta hoćeš 
<BotaniCar> ehh, sorry, sjebah :( Vitz je svejedno dobar
<BotaniCar> Mmike: otkud to vadis ? 
<Mmike> ovo doljnje?
<Mmike> iz pravilnika o prometnim znakovima i inim djidjama
<ivoks> dobio kaznu danas
<ivoks> zaustavi me i pita jel znam zasto su me zaustavili
<ivoks> reko znam, pricao na telefon
<ivoks> a ovaj, tilt, i veli... da, i to
<ivoks> ali ni svjetla vam nisu upaljena
<ivoks> facepalm
<ivoks> svjetla mi oprostili, telefon mi naplatili 500kn + 100kn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa naravno da je :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: joj hebemu to ce ti vise struje potrositi nego moj Rpi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imas pravo SilverSpace :) ...
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tough luck
<Vlado9A3CY> opet sam ga morao restartati :) ...
<Mmike> kak mi na kurac idu policajci
<Mmike> kaj te on ima pitat zasto te zaustavio
<Mmike> 'dobar dan, zaiustavio sam vas jer ste...'
<Mmike> aj bok
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> btw, kak to da ne palis svjetla kad se vozis?
<Mmike> meni to automatika, sjednem, zakopcam se, retrovizori, kuplung+kocnica, palim motor, palim svjetla.
<ivoks> palim
<ivoks> ali sjeo sam u auto i narusio automatiku
<ivoks> sjednem, upalim, zazvoni telefon
<ivoks> pricam 10 minuta i krenem
<ivoks> a svjetla.. jebga :)
<ivoks> dva put mi se to desilo i dva put su me zaustavili
<ivoks> oba puta oprostili
<ivoks> al znas sto jos pitaju
<ivoks> prometna, vozacka
<ivoks> znate zasto sam vas zaustavio
<ivoks> jeste li zaposleni
<Mmike> kaj to njega briga - napravio si prekrsaj, jasno nek ti veli
<ivoks> pita te da vidi jesi li ga svjesno ili nesvjesno napravio
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: neki od njih jos imaju srca, pa kad cuju da si nezaposlen znaju oprostiti nekaj za kaj bi zaposlene ogulili 
<ivoks> meni su oba nesvjesna prekrsaja koja sam napravio - oprostili
<ivoks> oba puta svjetla :)
<SilverSpace> kakav to auto vozis da ti se svijetla odmah ne pale :P
<ivoks> stariji
<ivoks> mogao bi to isprogramirati doduse
<ivoks> imam 'auto' nacin rada, ali onda se pale samo kada je mrak
<Mmike> ok mi je da mogu ugasiti svjetla kad zelim
<Mmike> ne volim te auto brije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj srca? napravio si prekrsaj. imas platit. ili ne.
<Mmike> ovisi o policajcu
<Mmike> moze te samo upozorit
<Mmike> ili ti odrat kaznu
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pa, da. Ako si nezaposlen, veca je sansa da ce ti oprostiti - zna i sam da ti ne bu naplatil ionako
<ivoks> da, cak te i na sudu znaju postediti
<ivoks> 'ja sam mala jadna nevina studentica'
<ivoks> odmah ides doma s vise lose neg si dosla
<ivoks> growth - 250GB/dan
<Mmike> pa jebo ovu finu
<Mmike> ja, na linuxu ,nemrem nikak imat njihov digitalni certifikat
<obruT> Mmike: kak to mislis ?
<Mmike> pa ne podrzavaju linux
<Mmike> smao windowse
<Mmike> gledam, recimo
<obruT> u kojem smislu "podrzavaju windowse" ?
<Mmike> ja i ti potpisemo ugovor
<Mmike> obruT, u smislu da ne podrzavaju linux
<Mmike> smartcard kurac ne radi na linuxu
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> ali nema fina-inog softvera
<obruT> radi radi, samo ti ne znas namjestit :)
<ivoks> Mmike: svi ti uredjaji rade na linuxu; nisu uredjaji problem
<obruT> jedno je ako forsiraju svoj software
<ivoks> problem je aljkava dokumentacija za protokol
<ivoks> pa i kad zelis, ne mozes napisati app
<obruT> a drugo je smartcard/certifikati/ovo-ono na linuxu
<obruT> Mmike: prije prakticki 10 godina: http://close.open.hr/dorsx/prezentacije/ibrozovic_smartcard.pdf
<Mmike> obruT, password, buitte
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> ak recimo, ti, oburt, ja, ivoks i botanicar hocemo sigurno komunicirati
<Mmike> napravimo kljuceve
<Mmike> medjusobno ih ispotpisujemo
<Mmike> i mozemo tak i ugovore potpisivat
<Mmike> dal' to ima pravnu osnovu?
<Mmike> po zakonu o elektronickom potpisnu ne
<Mmike> po zakonu o obveznim odnosima, da
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al to nista nema veze s izjavom da smartcard ne radi na linuxu
<ivoks> radi, a to sto je zakon sjeban je nes drugo
<Mmike> finina dokumentacija veli da ne radi
<Mmike> tj, da podrzavaju samo windoze
<Mmike> no, na stranu to
<Mmike> zakaj nebi napravili alternativni CA?
<Mmike> sa lokalnim scopeom
<Mmike> ivoks, ti skijas ili samo bordas?
<ivoks> samo bordam
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, nitko ne testira deduplikaciju virtualnih mashina .. http://www.happysysadm.com/2013/01/real-world-data-deduplication-savings.html 
<ivoks> http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/417/SC417E16-RJBOD1.cfm
<ivoks> 88 diskova u 4u
<obruT> Mmike: sto fakat trazi password ? :) meni evince to otvori bez passworda :)
<obruT> Mmike: ovo sa zakonom ne znam, ne poznajem nase zakone
<obruT> u teoriji bi moglo pravno vrijediti ako nam doticni dokument potpise timestamp server od fine
<jelly> ivoks: ko će to hladit
<jelly> ivoks: cudno su to slozili, ispred i iza, cak mi se vise dopada onaj Sun stil di izvuces cijelu masinu na vodilicama i trpas diskove od gore
<ivoks> da, malo je neprakticno
<ivoks> al eto, trazim za jednog klijenta nesto, pa naletio na ovo
<jelly> a koji kontroleri?
<ivoks> ma necu ovo uzeti, samo sam gledao
<jelly> nije samo neprakticno, ak imas hladnu zonu samo prednji diskovi ce bit hladni
<BotaniCar> Ma ovo je uzas, ili predvidjeno za ugradnju u ormare kojis e s 4 coska hlade vodom .. 
<jelly> da
<jelly> http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/4U/7047/SYS-7047A-73.cfm radna stanica za hbognera ;-)
<jelly> Up to 512GB DDR3 1600MHz ECC    Registered # valjda bi bilo dosta za virtualke
<BotaniCar> Znate mozda gdje ima za kupiti mid-tower kucista s bravicom ? naime, imam doma chiefteca na kojem su se vratasca strgala ( pricao sam neki dan o nestasnom djetetu i zlom POWER gumbu ) - treba mi nova kuca za kompjuter :)
<jelly> nagovorio shefa na KDE4
<jelly> imao je prije squeeze i compiz, i poceo se compiz rusit dvaput dnevno
<jelly> ivoks: ali samo http://www.supermicro.co.uk/products/chassis/4U/417/SC417E16-R1400U.cfm je ok
<BotaniCar> Vlada će svojom odlukom jednostavno ukinuti šumama, poljoprivrednom zemljištu, vodonosnicima, vodovodima ili javnim cestama i željeznici status javnog dobra.
<BotaniCar> http://www.zelena-lista.hr/priopcenja-za-javnost/334-prijedlog-novog-zakona-o-strateskim-invesitcijskim-projektima-rh-ili-konacna-privatizacija-i-rasprodaja-javnih-dobara
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja sam negdje citao da drzava vise nece moci prodavati sume, poljoprivredna zemljista i slicno
<ivoks> samo najam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nece moci prodavati javna dobra, ali ako ovom ukinu taj status .. 
<jelly> vodonosnicima, vodovodima # :-((
<BotaniCar> nu, izvor je dvojbenog kredibiliteta, nadam se da samo serkam 
<jelly> to je iznimno nepametna ideja
<ivoks> ja sam procitao 'Nema vise prodaje poljoprivrednom zemljista'
<jelly> hahah, <jelly> Bok, može li se znati na koji način ste otkrili defacement? <hr-cert> pratimo zone-H.org (na koji se hakeri sami javljaju i hvale s defacementima) i slicne izvore.
<BotaniCar> :) :(
<BotaniCar> Ha ! http://www.mingo.hr/userdocsimages/ZAKON%20O%20STRATE%C5%A0KIM%20INV%20PROJEKTIMA%20RH%20final%2015%201%2013.doc
<ivoks> jelly: ma to oni defejsaju :)
<obruT> jelly: hehehehe :)
<jelly> Thank you for your support of cubieboard. We are glad to tell you that we have shipped your package by Hongkong post air mail and your tracking number is:    RT165142527HK
<jelly> \o/
 * jelly otvara ips.posta.hr tab i pocinje refreshati svakih sat vremena
<weshmashian> jelly: ooh, kewl, reci dojmove kad ti stigne (sat-dva)
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> hm, ubuntu os-prober / update-grub ne generira ispravnu root= liniju za drugi Linux u LVM-u
<jelly> upise genericki root=/dev/dm-3 
<jelly> kolega ima dualboot ubuntu i frisko instaliran wheezy u istom VG-u, pa krpa da sve radi
<BotaniCar> Da ne bi :) Umijece je jedan linux natjerati da radi, a strpati dva u isti VG je cista provokacija koja mora biti kaznjena :)
<jelly> ispravka: os-prober vrati dobro /dev/mapper/vg-root2, a update-grub strga root= parametar 
<jelly> cudnovate zgode segrta hlapica
<BotaniCar> Tak bi rado trosio pare na ebayu .. 
<jelly> nemoj, odi na DX ;-)
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikad kupovao tamo, su povoljniji od ebaya za elektroniku ? (onu nabavljivu i na ebayu i na DXu)
<jelly> da, ebay ce redovno imat 20% gore
<jelly> ALI
<SilverSpace> jelly: opa cube stize :)
<jelly> sto kupis na DX prakticki nema quality check, 80% ce raditi 20% nece
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako uzimam nesto brandirano, racunam da je brand owner vec napravio QC i da se mogu zeznuti samo u transportu,ne ? 
<jelly> da.  Ok, na DX neces kupovati brendirane stvari
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> (jer su jednako skupe kao drugdje -- to je treasure trove za noname smece)
<BotaniCar> ahhh 
<SilverSpace> na ebay ima skupljih stvari nego u orginal ducanima
<jelly> tu i tamo na DX dospiju zalihe neceg brendiranog, cesto sam vidio gilette mach 3 britvice u pol cijene
<jelly> al onda jos pored tog imas 5 razlicitih fejkova odmah pored pa treba pazit
<SilverSpace> bas jucer nesto trazio i 2kom iz orginala i postarina manje me dode nego sa ebay
<jelly> jah, nije ebay sto je nekad bio
<ivoks> Visina snijega: 82 cm 
<ivoks> na sljeme, na sljeme, na sljeme...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/user/wicked4u2c?feature=watch
<ivoks> vec su pocela kopiranja :)
<hbogner> ivoks, cardiff, visina snjega manje od 10 cm, busevi nevoze :D
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to ja i velim
<ivoks> a kod nas ljudi dizu paniku zbog ratkapa
<BotaniCar> 'R' je oznaka za Ruske rublje , u monetarnim oznakama ?
<BotaniCar> da se preformuliram, koju valutu koriste na http://www.takealot.com/ ? 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je dobro 
<SilverSpace> kopije se samo rade ako orginal nesto vrijedi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel to znaci da su windowsi najbolji OS ikad, ako gledamo koliko se kopija napravilo ? :D
<SilverSpace> pa ee
<jelly> BotaniCar: da
<BotaniCar> nekaj mi tamo smrdi .. artikl koji kod nas kosta cca 300kn, na ebayu 250, tamo je 50kn .. :) 
<jelly> yep, i imas 1/5 sanse da nece radit, pa omda narucis dva :-D
<jelly> 50kn je jer ide drito iz tvornice od kineza
<BotaniCar> ma, narucujem pasivni cooler za CPU :) Ako tu uspiju nekaj sjebat .. 
<jelly> da, takve stvari se isplate uzeti tamo
<BotaniCar> kakve sam srece , dobiti cu blok aluminija bez rebara :D
<jelly> kaj, ispilis ga sam
<BotaniCar> :D bas sam gledal doma, nemam modelarsku pilicu vishe, nestala tijekom silnih seoba .. 
<BotaniCar> Ovo je gore od Kine, juzna Afrika :) (The currency code for Rand is ZAR, and the currency symbol is R) .. bog znaj po kojem to tecaju ide :) 
<BotaniCar> Tu smo negdje, 100kn=154.92R
<jelly> fora: norveska kruna je na +-10% od kune na eBay i sl. se da podesit NOK i imas cijenu u kunama ak ti je tak lakse racunat
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=100+NOK+to+HRK 100 Norwegian Krone equals 101.42 Croatian Kuna
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zelite-gadjati-bandica-grudama-snijega-evo-vam-prilike/657782.aspx
<SilverSpace> fuck sad sam greskom kupio dva programatora 
<BotaniCar> Bolje nego da si greskom iznajmio dva programera 
<jelly> undo
<jelly> pa ne bum čarlija, bivšeg kolegu gađao grudama
<BotaniCar> Ali banditicha bi mogao ! :) 
<jelly> obično ne čitam komentare, ali ovaj jedan lik ima zanimljivu ikonu http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovicevo-povijesno-ne/657785.aspx
<BotaniCar> hehe, pao si na kozmetiku :)
<ivoks> u becu kolaps
<ivoks> 40cm snijega
<ivoks> vidio sam debian logo i na drugim mjestima
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uefa-kaznila-ajax-s-10-000-eura/1079506/
<jelly> this means nothing to me aaaaaaa  BEČ
<SilverSpace> a nis dva dva 12$ u vitar
<SilverSpace> prodat cu ga 
<SilverSpace> fakat trebam po naocale sitna slova vise ne vidim na 25cm
<BotaniCar> Jel i na linuxu mogu ( da sad ne palim virtualku na kojoj imam GUI) stisnuti <CTRL> , pa s skrolom gore/dolje na mishu mijenjati velicinu fonta i ikona ? 
<SilverSpace> ?? u cemu
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj sam opisao na windowsima radi u svemu, bio na desktopu ili unutar neke od pokrenutih aplikacija
<BotaniCar> tak mi je svejedno koji WM koristis, samo me zanima da li radi 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovisi o aplikaciji, browseri imaju taj binding, terminali nemaju (bar ne svi)
<jelly> konsole ima
<BotaniCar> Izvrsno, thx
<jelly> rxvt-unicode nema
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: The Police – Don't Stand So Close to Me, The Police – Walking on the Moon, Mike Oldfield – Dark Island, Mike Oldfield – She Moves Through the Fair, Enigma – Mea Culpa Part II
<jelly> nisam siguran jel ova stvar o jaitbaitu ili pedofiliji ili oboje 
<jelly> mesečina bato
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/sjeme-sadnice/pc-grow-box-oglas-6915749
<jelly> :-D
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> Cameron: 'Riješite probleme ili Britanija kreće prema izlazu!'
<jelly> ivoks: idealan stroj za farmville
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ma britance treba sutnuti van
<SilverSpace> oni tak i tak nikada nisu ni bili zaistach u EU 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> samo unose nemir
<ivoks> a EU ih prilicno dobro financira
<SilverSpace> - To su vrhunski hrvatski umjetnici i poigravati se s njihovim umjetničkim radom na ovaj način krajnje je neodgovorno - zaključila je Zlatar Violić.
<ivoks> i stiti njihovu poljoprivredu
<jelly> kak nisu bili, oni su bili u svim integracijama od ranih 80tih
<ivoks> nisu ni u schengenu ni u euro zoni
<SilverSpace> jelly: samo pismeno
<jelly> 1. kaj će im 2. mudro
<ivoks> ali funta je izgubila na vrijednosti od pocetka krize
<ivoks> puno vise nego euro
<jelly> da, ali upravo zato Å¡to se sad vidi koliko je vezana za isti
<ivoks> nekad je 1 funta bila 12 kn
<ivoks> sad je 8
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides na hokej
<ivoks> ne, idem na sljeme
<SilverSpace> opa pazi bukva :)
<ivoks> joj, ovi englezi i njihovi facebook i g+ statusi
<ivoks> 'Lot of snow this morning in Guildford. Its still coming down pretty fast and heavy'
<ivoks> to je komentar za ovo:
<ivoks> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--Qy5zBpFmaI/UPklnOq1ZQI/AAAAAAAAJz0/OK530FhgAi4/s580/IMG_20130118_102813.jpg
<SilverSpace> do 1.6 cu se rijesiti svih financijskih dubioza i onda u renovaciju kupaone
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TtmwAuuuAVU/UPfUFowP2CI/AAAAAAACdwE/CULQkELgrgY/s635/JimBentonComic-AppleBlender.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/COMPAQ-Compaq-CQ2900-G645T-4GB-500GB,48353,286816,501511.html
<ivoks> Ubuntu Software Center App Store, LibreOffice (Office-Anwendungen), Thunderbird-Mail, Adobe Reader, Mozilla Firefox-Webbrowser, Gwibber, Skype, Ubuntu One Music Store, Shotwell Photo Management, Ubuntu One Personal Cloud
<Mmike> i tak
<weshmashian> o Mmike 
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj ima?
<weshmashian> Mmike: nis, bas svrsil i gibam klincu :)
<SilverSpace> pada i dalje
<obruT> hmm, upravo sam zakljucio da se mobitel, ako ne stavis bateriju, nece upalit :PPPP
<SilverSpace> http://informaticar.eu/192-snijeg-ili-labud/
<SilverSpace> obruT: a ti palis 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: hehe, dobar clanak :)
<jelly> moram promijeniti zvono na tulifonu, neko u restaču di idemo jesti ima isto htc default zvono... testing http://mirror.wgi2015.nl/oakvalley/soasc/soasc_mp3/MUSICIANS/D/DRAX/Smaaask_T01.sid_MOS6581R2.mp3
<SilverSpace> obruT: opako :)
<jelly> uključujući roze servere # hah
<Mmike> ispraznio mi se kindle :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike meni se to dogodi samo jednom godisnje
<calmpitbull> ima li neka bolja stranica za prodaju i kupnju stvari za komp osim njuskala
<calmpitbull> Mmike obozavam svoj kindle….jedino sto ga koristim na ljeto :) tada se cita u hladu
<SilverSpace> a kaj se cita
<Mmike> calmpitbull, imas, nntp://hr.ponuda.hardware
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace cita se sve a najvise sf
<Mmike> http://www.6581-8580.com/soasc_background.php
<calmpitbull> ima netko ati sapphire radeon 5770 a nema pojma sto bi sa njom 
<calmpitbull> ako ima ja kupujem :)
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> nema al mozes dobit nvidia 7100 GS sa crknutim ventilatorom
<jelly-home> to je 50% isto, ima 7 i 0
<Mmike> http://mirror.wgi2015.nl/oakvalley/soasc/soasc_mp3/MUSICIANS/H/Hubbard_Rob/Final_Synth_Sample_I_T06.sid_CSG8580R5.mp3
<jelly-home> brijem da je R4 blizi zvuku Hubbardovog chipa... 
<calmpitbull> bas trebam ati
<SilverSpace> ati plati
<calmpitbull> he he pa budem a daj tu grafu
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> tako da ako itko ima ati sapphire radeon hd 5770 evo ja kupujem
<SilverSpace> ati nisam vidio vec godinama
<calmpitbull> ma znas sto pa ja mislim da je sve to sranje isto…nije bas da sam profi al ja kada radim sa after effectima je sve to isto samo da radi 
<jelly-home> Mmike: a pazi crack intro sa ovoga: http://csdb.dk/release/download.php?id=142187
<jelly-home> (video od introa na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88l4rycoE5A)
<SilverSpace> umoran hbogner od isprobavanja piva u engleskoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Kaj sam ja i od doma na ircu ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o
<BotaniCar_> sad sam slucajno kliknuo .. a ono vi svi :)
<jelly-home> jos ce ispasti da to zapravo nisi ti nego klinac
<BotaniCar_> calmpitbull: imam ti ja 6670 , jos pod garancijom 
<BotaniCar_> hmm, klinac bi vjerojatno bolje tipkao od mene, ta ima 17 mjeseci :D
<SilverSpace> ojdi spat
<BotaniCar_> kak kazem XBMCu da automatski playa sve iz foldera, bez da ja moram shaltaiti ? 
<SilverSpace> hm to nisam probao kako
<BotaniCar_> pa kak ti , covjece,  gledas serije :) Pogotovo ako ti je telefon (daljinski) prazan ? :D
<SilverSpace> daljinac od tv
 * jelly-home ukljuci tv i stavi na RTL2
<SilverSpace> ;)
<BotaniCar_> saltas PC s tim daljinskim ? Kaj imas IRDAu na PCu ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar_: HDMI CEC
<SilverSpace> bas to
<BotaniCar_> cek cek, spojen sam HDMIjem, di kaj ? 
<jelly-home> (TV preko HDMIja natrag salje komande PC-ju)
<SilverSpace> mora ti i tv to podrzavati
<jelly-home> i PC
<jelly-home> tj. grafulja i driveri
<SilverSpace> jep grafulja
<SilverSpace> rpi to radi super
<jelly-home> (hint: linux driveri to ne podrzavaju ;-)
<SilverSpace> hm nis znao
<jelly-home> (al windows media center sa supportanim grafuljama...)
<BotaniCar_> cek, ajmo korak po korak, elem, imam XBMC na PCu s Windowsima i ATI HD 6670 grafuljom. PC je HDMI kablom spojen na SONY Bravia TV. Di vidim jel to dela ? 
<SilverSpace> taman za BotaniCar_ :)
<BotaniCar_> cek, znam da negdje na gmailu imam kljuc za media center :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar_: nadji kak se zove HDMI-CEC za Sony i ukljuci
<jelly-home> svaki TV vendor to zove drukcije :-|
<SilverSpace> toshiba ima regza link
<SilverSpace> cim sam ustekao pojavilo mi se na tv regza link nis ni znao kaj je to
<jelly-home> http://elinux.org/CEC_(Consumer_Electronics_Control)_over_HDMI
<jelly-home> Trade names for CEC are Anynet+ (Samsung); Aquos Link (Sharp); BRAVIA Link and BRAVIA Sync (Sony); HDMI-CEC (Hitachi); E-link (AOC); Kuro Link (Pioneer); CE-Link and Regza Link (Toshiba); RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) (Onkyo); RuncoLink (Runco International); SimpLink (LG); HDAVI Control, EZ-Sync, VIERA Link (Panasonic); EasyLink (Philips); and NetCommand for HDMI (Mitsubishi).
<BotaniCar_> Znam kak se to za sony zove, samo ne znam kak inejblati :) 
<SilverSpace> odoh LN odoh jaja oprati sutra je subota :P
<BotaniCar_> :D nn silver
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar bas treba 5770
<calmpitbull> hvala ti inace
<calmpitbull> laku noc svima
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-19
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<calmpitbull> vidi se da je subota
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<jelly-home> jutro
<jelly-home> radni narode Crne Gore
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovi iz openelec su neumorni skoro dva puta na dan stize nadogradnja za rpi
<Vlado9A3CY> eh... taman sam se poveselio kako cu u zenin PC gdje imam Mint instalirati Ubuntu One... a kad ono nista... Ubuntu One trenutno ne radi, kaze mi: try again later :D
<SilverSpace> da ni kod mene ne radi
<SilverSpace> u potrazi sam za starim lampama http://is.gd/hkAq4V
<Vlado9A3CY> da... ocito imaju nekih poteskoca, trenutno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kojim? ja ih osobno nemam, ali imam kolege na poslu koji bi mozda mogli imati 
<SilverSpace> nema veze moze i neispravne
<SilverSpace> samo da su dvije iste
<SilverSpace> bar po velicini
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> Italian city of Bolzano >> iskoristili su Rpi za pracenje prometa po gradu
<Vlado9A3CY> sad si me podsjetio na direktoricu bivse firme u kojoj sam radio ...
<Vlado9A3CY> isla je cavle kupit ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pa su je u ducanu pitali kakve hoce ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a ona je na to rekla... bilo kakve, samo da su svi jednaki :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> ak smijem pitati :) ... a za kaj ti trebaju te lampe? :)
<SilverSpace> meni samo trebaju da bi imitirale stari radio ledice bi isle unutra
<SilverSpace> ili ti ispod
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... budem u ponedjeljak pitao decke na poslu... mozda se najde kaj za nekoliko dana
<SilverSpace> ja sve doma pretrazio negdje sam imao u kutiji 
<Vlado9A3CY> ja znam da nemam nikakvih lampi ...
<SilverSpace> tko zna dali se to bacilo
<Vlado9A3CY> imam dva stara radija, ali mi je zao vadit lampe iz njih, jer planiram jednog dana urediti ih ...
<SilverSpace> da to je steta 
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan radio mi je od prije WW II
<Vlado9A3CY> nije uopce ostecen i sve ima original dijelove unutra ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam ga niti probao ukljuciti :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali izgleda potpuno citav... mozda cak i radi :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene u bivsoj firmi su stari kompjuterski centar rusili bilo ih je hrpu 
<SilverSpace> pokupio samo sarafe 
<Vlado9A3CY> eh :) ... steta
<SilverSpace> centar su citavi rusili i dali su ovim deckima kaj su radili da si mogu odmontirati kaj hocu
<SilverSpace> svi su sarafe bacali dole na pod
<SilverSpace> ja doso sa metlom i poslje sve matice sarafe podloske itd pomeo bilo ih je za 3L flasu 
<SilverSpace> imam ih jos barem za litru
<Vlado9A3CY> jos uvijek ne radi ubuntu one ...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem na svoj komp, vidimo se kasnije ..
<Mmike> kol'ko serija za pogledat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koje
<igustin> podsjećam još jednom i pozivam svih na skupštinu HULK-a u ponedjeljak u 19:00 na FER-u
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> kakav dan na sljemenu
<ivoks> samo previse ljudi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-20
<BotaniCar_> bok 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: si tuder nedze, mozda ? 
<BotaniCar_> Ima tko od was ideju dze batch-skinuti parsto pristojnih (child frendly) slika u 1920xXXXX rezoluciji ? Malac mi otkida na skrolanje po slikama, pa da ga razveselim :)
<BotaniCar_> heh .. google slike + multi image downloader, budemo ujutro vidjeli jel vrijedilo bandwitha :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: sigurno na torrentima ima natgeo image pack
<igustin> BotaniCar_: http://www.stockfreeimages.com
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-13
<jelly-home> rut: ti bi od mene odustao?  Sorry, nisi mi relevantan osim kao los primjer ponasanja online
<rut> jelly tvoj pojam loseg ponasanja online ? ne trebam se drzat nekih tvojih pravila ... moram pitat jel smijem pisat /
<rut> trebam filozofirat o nekim sitnicama .. moram ti se dodvoravat //
<rut> sorry necu 
<jelly-home> rut: ban evasion, testiranje uzivo, namjerno prcanje, sve to skupa jasno pokazuje da te nesto grdo boli
<jelly-home> rut: bolje suti
<rut> nista me ne boli 
<ravilov> ne, samo imas neke opake komplekse
<rut> j* vi ste si umislili da ste neznam sto .. kako jedan k0st suti a napravio je 10000 puta vise od VAS ?
<jelly-home> ravilov: pusti ga, njegova mora biti zadnja
<ravilov> a da, vec sam rekao da je EOD
<rut> komplekse imate vas dvoje cini se meni .. pa vas j* ja ... u tome je problem 
<ravilov> rut, kosta znam osobno i to preko 15 godina, te znam zasto kako ti kazes "suti"
<SilverSpace> joj koja budala, rut stvarno ptetjerujes 
<rut> briga me koga ti znas al me iritira to tvoje iznad drugih . alo . spusti se malo 
<ravilov> to je tvoj dojam
<rut> silver tebe nisam nikad vrijedao i nemoj pocet vrijedat
<ravilov> koji nitko drugi ne dijeli s tobom
<ravilov> izgleda da imas nevjerojatan talent u stvaranju neprijatelja
<rut> ti znas ko dijeli i ne dijeli .. mozda ti ljudi to ne zele reci u faci .. vidis ja ti kazem . 
<ravilov> aha... a mozda su u sumi
<rut> idi ih trazi 
<rut> po vama dvoji ovdje nebi smjelo biti zajebancije .. 
<ravilov> ono sto ti zoves "zajebancija" na stetu je drugih i smijesno je jedino tebi i eventualno tebi slicnima
<rut> nisam ti ja kriv sto ti jedino znas sjedit ispred skatulje i buljit u to pa neznas sto je zajebancija
 * ravilov EOD for real, laku noc
<SilverSpace> koja stara koka ofucana ali ne bi joj oprostio http://hot.net.hr/zvijezde/pamela-anderson-ponovno-se-udala-za-bivseg-supruga
<rut> pocni se malo druzit sa obicnim ljudima
<jelly-home> ban evasion; manjerno podjebavanje; bot bez dozvole vlasnika -- meni nisu prihvatljiva zajebancija
<jelly-home> ymmv
<ravilov> SilverSpace, a ni frizura ne pomaze
<rut> jelly-home bot nije bila zajebancija nego test u usporebi sa datase
<SilverSpace> ravilov: meni su bas kratke kose uh uh 
 * SilverSpace misli na cure kratke kose :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: http://magazine.foxnews.com/sites/magazine.foxnews.com/files/styles/700_image/public/HalleBerryHeadshotAP.jpg?itok=xxvZbDcW
<ravilov> SilverSpace, Halle Berry je jedna od rijetkih zenskih osoba na kojoj mi se svidja kratka kosa
<jelly-home> rut: sve ostalo su tipicne karakteristike trolla, ili attention whore
<jelly-home> stoga, hvala dovidjenja, cujemo se u nekom drugom zivotu
<rut> imas ignore ? pa sto vise ne stavljas . 
<rut> ako ti toliko smetam 
<rut> i ravilovu i ostalima .. ignore pa nek budala ima svoje veselje
<ravilov> postoje i bolje metode
<rut> pa to vas i j***** sto nemate +o ovdje .. da trenirate strogocu .. da vas se netko boji i drhti pred vama dvoje . eh
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bilo je par zvijezda kaj im dobro stoji kratka kosa 
<SilverSpace> Angelina Jolie isto mi je jebeno izgledala 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jbg, nije moj djir :)
<ravilov> http://9gag.tv/v/2597
<SilverSpace> prejako http://9gag.tv/v/2653
<StephenS> wolf wall street movie awesome bye
<BotaniCar_> Jutrofski
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar_> Nda, ban evasion mi se uvijek cinio beskorisnim ( osim dok sam htio da moja bude zadnja) , ako me nedze nece , sta mi vrijedi doci kao netko drugi .. 
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, kad sam htio da moja bude zadnja, onda je zabavno :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ravilov ja ne znam vise kako bi se rijesio ruta, svaka sugestija je dobrodosla
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: pa daj nekom tko je aktivan na kanalu opa, to + osobni ignore svih kojima smeta i bok bok 
<jelly-home> postavi 2-3 opa koji su _aktivni_ pa nek se igraju postavljanja kanala u +r mod i bananja dok mu ne dosadi, radilo je za lzs
<jelly-home> osobni ignore ne sljaka
<ravilov> what jelly-home and BotaniCar_ said
<ravilov> ivoks, ^
<jelly-home> SilverSpacea za opa :-)
<ravilov> ionako voli bit policajac :p
<BotaniCar_> !! +1 SilverSpace za opa :)
<jelly-home> ne, nego ako neko njega zivcira znaci da je stvarno pretjerao, moj fitilj je recimo nesto kraci
 * ravilov se izuzima iz muskih rasprava o duljinama
<BotaniCar_> Ono kad imas vise service recovery obavijesti od service problem obavijesti .. 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> tko ima opa je kontrolirala udruga
<ivoks> ima ga i chaky, ako se ne varam
<BotaniCar_> Kako nje nema, nasljednici su na tronu :D
<ravilov> ivoks, ima, ali prakticki nije uopce aktivan
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> morao bi vidjeti tko sve ima opa
<ravilov> samo ti i on
<ravilov> well, i freenode staff :)
<Mmike> Mrmlj.
<BotaniCar_> Znao sam da bu se pojavil, cim ima naznaka da se nekaj dijeli :) Jutro, Mmike, si odmoran ? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, kava jos ne dejstvuje?
<ivoks> Mmike jelly-home i SilverSpace sad imaju +r na kanalu
<ravilov> lol
<ivoks> sto znaci da bi trebali moci kickati i banati
<ravilov> Mmike se samo trebao pojavit :)
<Mmike> * #ubuntu-hr :You're not a channel operator
<ravilov> ivoks, jel to ukljucuje i akick listu?
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ne
<ravilov> tj. azuriranje liste
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ravilov, ako druga ne proradi...
<Mmike> idem vjezbata
<Mmike> bvjezbar
<Mmike> pLWJRWLJ
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> mozda da nabavis vece salice
<BotaniCar_> Ili da umjesto vode za zakuhavanje kave stavis neki energetski napitak :) 
<Mmike> Il' da si jednostavno probam kokajin u venu metnit?
<Mmike> sta vam pada napamet, ljudi
<BotaniCar_> "i poured red bull instead of water in my coffee, now i can see noises" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kokajin je skup :(
<ivoks> eto, sad mogu i access listu mijenjati
<ivoks> jelly: ok?
 * ravilov zahvaljuje
<BotaniCar_> Kupim kumu pred ~3 mjeseca frizider, pred tjedan dana me zove da pita koji su mu servisi najblizi kuci .. frajer je stavio fridz kraj radijatora, nema sto mu nije pregorilo .. 
<BotaniCar_> Interesantno je da je prije toga 20 godna imao stari frizider na istom mjestu, njemu nije smetalo
<obruT> BotaniCar_: to vjerojatno nesto govori o kvaliteti uredjaja nekad i sad
<BotaniCar_> obruT: ne bi htio osudjivati proizvodjaca novijeg frizidera, mozda je samo raspored komponenti drugaciji, pa se na novom nesto drugo pregrijalo, Bo(n)g zna 
<ravilov> biser
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: coik nije tech-savy i isao je logikom da je lokacija dovoljno dobra za stari fridz dovoljno dobra i za novi, no eto :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tedtalks/watch-5-dangerous-things-_b_4569175.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, kul
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ja jedino k'o klinac nisam nikad koplje bacao :)
<BotaniCar_> 5. Drive a car :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ali si sigurno imao jedan ili vise nozeva za koje si tvrdio da su savrseni za bacanje :)
<Mmike> nop
<BotaniCar_> *gasp*
<Mmike> oruzje mi nikad nije bilo napeto
<BotaniCar_> Nda, ti izgledas kao netko tko se volio tuci ! :) 
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> nabacis koju kilu i odmah si rabijatan u ocima drugih :D
<BotaniCar_> ti si svije kile nabacio tako davno da te se nitko ni ne sjeca bez njih :)
<Mmike> da, vozio sam i auto :) stari me uvijek, kad bi isli kod bake i skrenuli na 'seoski' put stavio u krilo, i ja sam vozio  :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/omeni/
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: da, prve i jedine slike na kojima nemas cice bolje nego moja supruga :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/pic/between.jpg
<BotaniCar_> Oujea ! :) Tu te zuc prala na najjace, jelda ? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, to je fake!
<Mmike> yup
<ravilov> also, ja mislio da je fly ugasen...
<Mmike> 67 kila :)
<ravilov> a dobro... kazu da studenti nikad nemaju para i uvijek su gladni...
 * BotaniCar_ je , ocito, jos uvijek student. Ja sam stalno gladan
<tonil> Mmike, koliko godina imas na ovoj slici 18?
<drj_cro> Mmike: sto si izabrao na kraju za kucni DMS
<Mmike> tonil, kojoj tocno?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nista :/
<tonil> ovoj prvoj di se desno i livo
<Mmike> ona lijevo 18, ona desno oko 24-25
<BotaniCar_> Ja sam tek nedavno saznao da klinci vise ne dobijaju polugodisnje ocjene, uzas. 
<Mmike> sjecate se kad su bila tromjesecja, pa smo imali 3 zakljucivanja ocjena? :)
<tonil> Mmike, na onoj livoj si zgodan :P no homo
<ravilov> ima jos jedna... na http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/
<ravilov> :p
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: mojim starcima je to , vjerujem, bilo zgodno. 2x godisnje su imali stanje na papiru, a i cesce ako su isli na roditeljske. Ja sad ne samo da ne znam kak bi na roditeljski jer skole rade krace od men, nego ne znam kaj bi da mali dodje s kilom jedinica na kraju godine .. 
<ravilov> telefon/email?
<drj_cro> Mmike: si probao nuxeo, ja ga doma stavio (bacio si mi bubu da se organiziram doma dokumentaciju) :)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> daj url :)
<Mmike> naso sam neki francuski, marche ili tako nekako
<Mmike> al' nisam stigao probati
<drj_cro> http://www.nuxeo.com/en/products/document-management
<Mmike> aha, vidio sam to
<Mmike> nisam stigao probati
<Mmike> kakav je?
<Mmike> Leverage built-in metadata standards such as Dublin Core, or implement your own
<drj_cro> pa ok,doma mi se to vrti na serverku
<Mmike> Jos ako podrzava Unimarc... :)
<Mmike> Au, to hoce tomcata.
<BotaniCar_> El podrzava Nuxeo import iz Alfresca ?
<drj_cro> je,al moja masina sa 2g rama radi sa time i jos normalno vrti filmice na xbmc-u
<Mmike> eo skidam vbox image
<Mmike> pa cu popodne pogledat to
<drj_cro> BotaniCar_: nisam gledao
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar_> de si, novi Boze i Batino :)
<SilverSpace> kaj?
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: [08:58:34] <ivoks> Mmike jelly-home i SilverSpace sad imaju +r na kanalu
<BotaniCar_> Sto  bi reklo, mozes da kikas i banas :)
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cek da procitam 
<tonil> ajd 
<tonil> sad ce se ovaj channel barem bolje moderirati
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: aa nis vaznog fakat se rijetko tko pojavi ovdje tko od mene zavrijedi nogu 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: pa, to je prilicno dobar kriterij :) Nitko ne voli trigger happy operatere :) Po meni, pravo je pitanje, kako ce te platiti za sav taj silni trud :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Posmrtna pripomoc 'Mrtav-hladan' ima slogan
<ivoks> Samo Hajduk zivi vjecno, svi ostali su moji
<SilverSpace> hm kad imam dva uredaja hdmi ustekana u tv koja imaju cec ne radini jedan 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo si moramo nabaviti - http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-01-12/meet-smart-restaurant-minimum-wage-crushing-burger-flipping-robot
<ravilov> actually, Mmike, jelly-home i SilverSpace imaju +fr ;)
<ivoks> 10:04 Ignoring ALL from rut
<SilverSpace> nemoj mi o klopi hebote malo prije stao na vagu 114kg
<ravilov> hm, ovo nekako jako podsjeca na rm -rf ...
<tonil> onda zna li se odakle je onaj dobitnik sta je osvojio 130 milijun kuna http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/eurojackpot-od-131-milijun-kuna-zavrsio-u-hrvatskoj-914529
<ravilov> ulozio je sav novac u anonimnost
<tonil> kazu da je iz sinja
<SilverSpace> tonil: jes ti :)
<tonil> haha SilverSpace 
<jelly> ako jesi, budi pametan i ne priznaj
<tonil> ne bih me vise vidio ovdje da jesam xD
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ak nadjes da ima di, javi! :)
<SilverSpace> zove frendica mene i veli kaj si dobio pare ?? pa ti igras to pa pitam 
<tonil> hihi
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa priznaj joj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ima muza 
<ravilov> uh, njemu nemoj nista priznat
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pa ovaj robot je velik
<Mmike> ja mislio da to mish po doma :)
 * Mmike je sad isto gladan
<ivoks> mislim da cu i ja poceti igrati taj eurojackpot
<ivoks> cesto netko dobije
<ivoks> treba 5 brojeva pogodit, jel
<obruT> 5 od koliko ? :)
<SilverSpace> :) od 99
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: kaj nemas dost' nofci ? Kaj ce ti jos :)
<SilverSpace> i jos dva dodatna 
<ivoks> uvijek treba jos
<ivoks> zasto bi kucu zidao dvije godine, kad mogu sve u 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> i jedan ferrari nije dosta
<SilverSpace> tak je
<ravilov> treba jos par za dijelove
<SilverSpace> LINIĆ O AFERI SVOG POMOĆNIKA 'Vjerujem da je Šegon radio po propisima i po zakonu'
<SilverSpace> eto sve po zakonu 
<BotaniCar_> :)
<SilverSpace> a meni da moj kum nesto namjesti odmah bi me strpali u bajbuk
<ivoks> sigh
<BotaniCar_> E,mimo teme, kaj se desi ako ja na racunu nisam nikad u plusu ( recimo da mi stanje oscilira izmedju -0,1kn i -7000kn ? Onio se onda ne mogu naplatiti nikad ? :D
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-ci/+bug/1266513
<BotaniCar_> krivi chat, tho .)
<ivoks> nekad mi i python digne tlak
<jelly> BotaniCar_: moraš na sivm računima vezanim za taj OIB biti na nuli ili u minusu
<BotaniCar_> jelly: fala
<jelly> BotaniCar_: inače, koliko sam shvatio, ti uzmu gdje god da imaš
<BotaniCar_> jelly: raspravljam na drugom chatu o FINA ovrhama, kaj ti mogu (ako ne smiju posezati u minus) ako si 30/30 dana u nekakvom minusu ? Plakat' do zastare ?
<jelly> ne znam nista detalja
<jelly> samo znam cemu je banka imala pristup kad je gledala hoce li mi dati kredu
<Mmike> nemogu ti uzet minus
<Mmike> minus = kredit
<Mmike> posudjena lova 
<Mmike> to ti nemogu uzet 
<jelly> Mmike: mjera duga :-)
<Mmike> al' ti uzmu u plusu sve kaj imas
<Mmike> jelly,  :D
<Mmike> i onda ti sjednu na uplate
<Mmike> po svim racunima, osim po zasticenom
<ravilov> znaci... zastara
<ravilov> ako je stalno u (-)
<BotaniCar_> Pa, ako ti sjedaju na uplate, nije bas tako 
<ravilov> ah cek
<ravilov> nevermind
<SilverSpace> kaj ti dug moze otic u zastaru 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: pa si videl da Linic zna nekad i oprostiti dugove oko nove godine, samo treba cekati :)
<SilverSpace> hm prije cu docekati babu sa kolacima 
<BotaniCar_> Kad ne nosis pravo prezime i druzis se s krivim ljudima :)
<SilverSpace> nikad mi nitko nije nist oprostio pa ni pop u crkvi 
<ravilov> a koliko cesto si actually trazio oprost? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> samo u hr - http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/p-914768
<SilverSpace> Gdje ću sad konzumirati kuhano vino i kobasice?
<SilverSpace> :(
<ivoks> tragedija
<ivoks> tragdija!
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/kvare-se-prsuti-i-kobasice-a-pcele-masovno-ugibaju-914753
<ravilov> :(
<BotaniCar_> :(
<SilverSpace> ma joj kaj bi se kvarili novinari pisu glupost :)
<ravilov> a pcele?
<BotaniCar_> samo su pcele i bitne u ovom clanku
<SilverSpace> eto i zafruga pcelara isto rekla da su to gluposti oko pcela 
<SilverSpace> 15% svake godine u zimi krepa pcela 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: link ! 
<ravilov> mozda ove godine bude vise
<SilverSpace> i da nece znat nista jos do proljeca kad svake godine rade procjenu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: neznam sad di sam procitao to na kojem portalu 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: pitam jer ja cujem samo informacije koje se slazu s ovim u clanku. Frendovi imaju nesto pcela i ne cvjetaju im bas ruze 
<ravilov> to je relevantno jedino ako im je proslih godina bilo bolje
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: svi rade s pcelama od kad se znamo ( 20+ godina )
<SilverSpace> kazu jedni da prijave gubitak pcela a zadruga kaze da sad ne diraju pcele da ih ne uznimiruju u ova doba godine 
<SilverSpace> kaj ima i logike koji kujac idu pehat sad po njima 
<SilverSpace> ko da odes medu usred zime pehat 
<SilverSpace> kad spava zimski san 
<Mmike> kaj se desi kad Plivit D3 kapi ne cuvas u frizideru?
<Mmike> ''cholecalciferolum"
<Mmike> btw, jel' znate da vitamin D u biti nije vitamin? :)
<ravilov> dobijes E4?
<SilverSpace> :)
 * ravilov nije znao
<SilverSpace> A1
<SilverSpace> aha nismo na cesti
<ravilov> ja mislio da sah igramo
<ravilov> Mmike je vjerojatno ocekivao suvisli odgovor...
<Mmike> svugdje pise da moras storat to na 2-8C
<Mmike> al nigdje ne nalazim zasto
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: isto kao i LSD, razlozi se s vremenom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, za LSD znam kako i zasto, za ovo me zanima kako i zasto
<Mmike> dal' se samo razlozi
<Mmike> ili se desi sranje pa postane toksicno
<BotaniCar_> AFAIK, samo se razlozi, to je prije i mene zanimalo 
<ravilov> ja nasao da je do 15degC ok
<BotaniCar_> to su one kapi za dete, 'el tak mika ? 
<ravilov> Mmike, nasao sam hrpu ljudi na forum.hr koji pojma nisu imali da treba u frizider i svejedno su trosili i eto nikom nis navodno
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ae
<Mmike> ne samo za dete
<ravilov> kazu da se to ne moze tako lako pokvariti, ali recimo da u ljekarni to isto u frizideru drze
<Mmike> sadrze umjetni vitaminD
<Mmike> ha,googlam sad 'pliva' i 'telefon' i dobijem ovo:
<Mmike> https://direkt.rba.hr/cgi-bin/ppz2/public/PrikazTransakcije.jsp?BVT_ID=bvt81343208&userID=1103041&potpis=18DEB579C1-DFAA03BD1B-3A7D8CD611-A8EC4034BE
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ne to :)
<Mmike> ovo
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> http://new.spring.me/#!/zemma92/q/348917977086707439
<ravilov> lol again
<BotaniCar_> lol
 * SilverSpace je glupost napravio sa shift+delete 
<SilverSpace> prsti su mi brzi od mozga bemti 
<ravilov> delete with no return?
<BotaniCar_> kak mi exim zna ici na jetru, to je strava. Nemam dva jednako konfigurirana sajta, svaki put potraga di se kaj sprema .. trebalo mi je 20 min da dodam host u dc_relay_net .. 
<SilverSpace> hajde kaj se zalis to je ipak manje od sat vremena 
<SilverSpace> ili dva 
<CTCP2> da
<BotaniCar_> IIstina, i naplatit cu ih jer radim to za druge. Svejedno, idu mi remote admini na ziFce ( okrivio sam exim bezveze,istina) 
<SilverSpace> ovaj nobilo ne bi moga nigdje radit osim u ovoj jebenoj hrvatskoj 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1e8xBlx8k
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Banshee 1x01 - Fifth of Whiskey by Verse and Bishop - Soundtrack HD, Views: 11594, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> pitaju klinca kaj voli u skoli 
<SilverSpace> volim odmore :D
<CTCP2> sex u wcu
<ravilov> jel zna netko gdje se u zg (ili bar u hr) moze nabavit bademovo brasno?
<ravilov> ili kokosovo
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: bio i bio ( npr http://www.biobio.hr/kokosovo-brasno-250g-13523 )
<StephenS> krekuj ga
<ravilov> cool, osim sto... "Proizvod trenutno nije dostupan"
<tonil> za sto ti to treba ravilov ? kolače?
<ravilov> za bilo sta
<ravilov> kao zamjena za psenicno brasno
<ravilov> how about kruh koji nije napravljen od psenicnog, razenog ili jecmenog brasna? ima li toga u zg/hr?
<CTCP2> ja sam prije 3 dana sazno da sam alergican na psenicno brasno :D
<ravilov> CTCP2, celijakija?
<CTCP2> pojma
<CTCP2> trebam dobit nalaze ovih dana
<StephenS> I started from the bottom now we're here.
<ravilov> ja se samo pokusavam rijesiti glutena
<StephenS> krekuj ga
<StephenS> razdvoji ga
<ravilov> e da, rizino brasno isto dolazi u obzir
<ravilov> StephenS, ne moze se sve rijesiti hack metodama
<StephenS> kako ne moze
<StephenS> hmm
<CTCP2> alergican sam na bijeli luk, orahe, soju, krumpir i jos hrpu stvari
<ravilov> CTCP2, zrak? :p
<CTCP2> i to skoro :D
<Hrki> jelly: ide ovaj iskonov news server preko ssl-a ?
<tonil> hihi ravilov mislis da ces se prestati debljati ak uzmes to?
<CTCP2> pelud trave i pelud "mediteranskog drveca" :D
<StephenS> Hrki moras da ga smrknes dva trip puta da bi islo
<tonil> lol
<ravilov> CTCP2, to mi je poznato, moj stariji je isto alergican na odredjenu travu i odredjeno drvece
<ravilov> tonil, debljanje/mrsavljenje me ne zanima
<ravilov> CTCP2, zacudo nije alergican na povrce, iako bi se moglo zakljucit da je :p
<ravilov> (dobro, je na neko)
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: ovi u bio&bio su ok, ako ih kontaktiras obicno bez puno muljanja kazu kad to nesto dolazi, frendici su znali izlaziti u susret i narucivati za nju i mimo standardnog prodajnog asortimana
<Hrki> pa trip se ne smrce :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> BotaniCar_, to sam i ja cuo, problem je jedino sto znaju biti strava skupi
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ja sam uvijek usmrkavao ppairice/tekucinu, kaj sam to krivo radio ? :D
<Mmike> ravilov, di je bed s glutenom?
<weshmashian> pa dobro, koji kufer je svima sa tim glutenom odjednom?
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: a svi nas deru cim pokazes i naznaku da bi zdravo jeo .. 
<StephenS> hrki mrki tako si feki
<StephenS> :D
<StephenS> fekalija
<CTCP2> mene najvise zanima odakle se to pojavilo
<Hrki> jebote ovog opet peru halucogeni :D
<ravilov> Mmike, ostatak familije ima ovakve ili onakve komplikacije s glutenom pa ga i ja odbacujem, osim toga je nepotreban jer nema hranjivu vrijednost
<CTCP2> nikad u zivotu nisam imao nikakvih sranja, simptome itd
<Mmike> ravilov, erm, kak mislis - nema hranjivu vrijednost? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, svrha glutena je doslovce da bude "ljepilo" :)
<Hrki> jel nije gluten u kruhu?
<Hrki> tj,  psenici
<ravilov> Hrki, citaj sta sam prije rekao
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> iako je protein
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> ne kuzim di je bed s time
<Mmike> najednom su svi alergicni na to
<Hrki> neda mi se, ja se volim ubaciti na osnovu jedne procitane rijeci
<ravilov> Hrki, bolje nemoj
<Hrki> tko ce sve te logove citat, nismo nsa
<ravilov> Mmike, da, to je kao novi hype, ali moji stvarno imaju problema
<tonil> ma jedem sve i svasta a otkad sam krenio trenirat u teretanu uzimam svaki dan whey i kreatin,rezultati nakon 5 mjeseci treniranja su vidljivi
<Hrki> ma taj gluten isfuravaju bildercici, oni briju na to, jer zele da su zdravi i izgledaju kao kurcici
<StephenS> tako je
<StephenS> znaci hoces da kazes da je ravilov kurcic?
 * ravilov predlaze Hrkiju i tonilu da se bolje informiraju o temi
<StephenS> :D
<jelly> Hrki: treuntno nije ukljucen ssl
<Hrki> ma ako bilda i brije na to onda je :D
<CTCP2> Hrki : ti si samo ljubomoran na plocice xD
<StephenS> ravilov jel se brijes?
<Hrki> jer dok cujem rasprave bildercica mi je muka, njima je vrhunac ako su pojeli burek za izlazak :D
<ravilov> StephenS, samo intimnu zonu
<Hrki> kakve sam se rasprave naslusao u teretani... boze moj
 * CTCP2 je obrijo ruke
<StephenS> aha pa znaci vidis da se brije ravilov 
<Hrki> lik ima 150kg misica i onda je on zabrinut jer je pojeo burek :D
<StephenS> znaci bio si u pravu Hrki ipak je kurcic
<weshmashian> sad mi zapravo i fale dani kad se tu o F1 raspravljalo.. :)
<CTCP2> weshmashian : a litecoini?
<StephenS> pa Hrki sta njemu vredi sto bilda kada nema grama u mozgu ;]
<Hrki> pa to im i ja kazem :)
<StephenS> Verovatno neki retard koji sve sto zaradi potrosi na hranu i sta onda?
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: zapravo ni ne citas nista ovdje dok se ne pojavi nek'vi trigger word ( ovaj put "kurcic" :) )
<StephenS> ja sam uvek mislio da je ovaj BotaniCar_ ustvari Bot
<StephenS> hmm
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: ti si mislio da sam maknuo sve triggere tog tipa? :)
<Hrki> posni + glukoza + whey, nema kruha gluten free
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: godinama se lista samo prosirila :)
<Hrki> to je sada in
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: ako si iole slican meni, samo dodajes nove :)
<tonil1> glukozu ne trosim Hrki za sto ona uopce sluzi?
<Hrki> sada in je jesti losu hranu i vlakna :D
<weshmashian> al' zapravo serem, jer nemam nit' jedan trigger slozen :)
<weshmashian> ali mi dodje da si reinstaliram virtualku asd
<weshmashian> sad*
<Hrki> tonil1: glukoza ti sluzi da ti naraste kurcic jos jace, da ti pukne misic
<Hrki> da ga nahranis posle treninga, onda si mocan
<tonil1> ?
<tonil1> nist mi nisi objasnio
<Hrki> a koriste i kokosovo brasno, to oni hard kor kurcici, on vodi dnevnik prehrane
<Hrki> posle treninga ti trebaju ugljikohidrati
<tonil1> ma meni je dosta za sada whey i kreatin
<Hrki> i onda ti treba dobar secer, fruktoza -traubenzuker
<Hrki> nije
<tonil1> ?
<Hrki> znam ja, sluso sam bildercice :D
<tonil1> lol
<Hrki> glukoza + whey
<Hrki> mozes i kreatina u to
<Hrki> ali glukoza pod obavezno
<tonil1> :D uz to trosim posni jaja banane,zobene i jos par stvari
<tonil1> ok
<Hrki> naravno nisam ni sumnjo
<tonil1> di ima kupit glukoze?
<CTCP2> Hrki : nekak si previse ti tog sluso za nekog kog ne zanima bildanje xD
<Hrki> sigurno koristis puno one bljutave tune :D
<tonil1> ribu bas ne trosim puno
<Hrki> CTCP2: pa bildo sam jedno vrijeme, dok nisam skuzio da je to kurac :D
<Hrki> djaba ti karate dok imas gun :D
<CTCP2> xd
<Hrki> ili dok vidim napuhane likove, a klinci ih mlate koji se znaju tuci :)
<Hrki> mma je sada in, ovi napuhanci nek odu redarit
<tonil1> Hrki, di ima uzet glukoze ima li u dm-a?
<tonil1> trosio sam ispocetka oni whey iz dma
<tonil1> 55 kuna oko 300 grama
<Hrki> ima, trazi traubenzucker
<StephenS> KREKAJTE SE SVI ZAJEDNO
<Hrki> a whey si kupi sa myprotein.com
<StephenS> nemoj whey to je jadno
<StephenS> uzmi bre vinstrol
<StephenS> to je mnogo bolje
<tonil1> heh vec sam narucio bio 5 kila whey sa myproteina
<Hrki> i ako si kurcic pravi, onda odvoji zumanjak od bjeljanka
<Hrki> jer to isto ekipa radi :)
<tonil1> StephenS, ne pada mi na pamet uzimat steroide
<StephenS> zakaj ne?
<StephenS> nije to steroid to je vinstrol
<tonil1> "Winstrol je steroid koji je dostupan kao oralni preparat ili injektibilni. "
<Hrki> jebes to, sredi si cisti efedrin i rokaj
<Hrki> dobar je i za ispite :D
<obruT> koji vrag ce vam ti misici ?
<StephenS> da budu lepsi i misle da ce tako dobiti pussy
<StephenS> ali nece
<obruT> je, samo ce im se smanjit kita od toga pa nist od pussy
<StephenS> dobice neke maloumne na njihovom nivou
<StephenS> oh wait
<weshmashian> ah, napokon dostupan zadnji i3-wm sa svim paketima u wheezy-backportsima
 * obruT ne kuzi ekipu koja nabija beskorisnu misicnu masu
<StephenS> a sta ako je vec bila mala?
<StephenS> sta ce onda
<obruT> cak stovise, razmisljam kak da smanjim misicnu masu na nogama jer mi samo smeta
<ravilov> obruT, noz u ruke i deri :p
<StephenS> obruT pitaj ruta
<StephenS> posto si ti obrnut on
<tonil1> lol
<tonil1> Hrki, 
<StephenS> Mrki
<StephenS> MRKI
<tonil1> cemu uopce sluzi ova glukoza?
<StephenS> da bi presao na steroid
<StephenS> tome sluzi
<ravilov> tonil1, znaci razmisljas o koristenju neceg a ni ne znas sta je to i cemu sluzi?!
<tonil1> zato sad pitam
<StephenS> druze da ti ja kazem
<StephenS> uzmi steroid i nemoj da razmisljas
<tonil1> ah nasao sam
<tonil1> nadoknadu izgubljenog glikogena
<StephenS> bices jak za samo mesec dana i bole te tuki
<tonil1> StephenS, samo sto cu sjebat srce i dobit infakt tamo u 24 godini
<StephenS> pa da
<StephenS> ali bices nabildan
<tonil1> ne zanima me to
<tonil1> vjezbam radi kondicije 
<StephenS> e ako vezbas radi kondicije onda ti ne treba ni whey
<StephenS> ali nemoj nas da lazes
<rut> ;)
<BotaniCar> laze k'o pas, tko vjezba radi kondicije :) 
<StephenS> pa znam :)
<tonil1> whey hrani misice zeljne proteina nakon vjezbe zato ga uzimam inace bi poceli jesti sami sebe
<StephenS> pa ti ne zelis da jedes sam sebe? hmm
<StephenS> pa sta onda jedes?
<StephenS> :(
<StephenS> af
<StephenS> ja se vec uplasio da si otisao
<tonil> Hrki, jes tu
<StephenS> MRKI
<tonil> StephenS, evo jedna za tebe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiPOVLEYZ_g
<datase`> tonil: Title: DJ Denial X & SHA feat Mia Borisavljevic - Lepota Balkanska [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO / SPOT], Views: 16774253, Rating: 92.90739%
<StephenS> slusam to davno bejbe
<Hrki> 12:52 <tonil1> vjezbam radi kondicije
<Hrki> lazes :D
<Hrki> onda trci svaki dan, jel bildercici nemaju opce kondicije
<Hrki> oni su kao pitbull, uzdisu do puta na trening
<Hrki> i imaju sindrom kurca, znaci da im vrat ima isti promjer kao i glava
<ravilov> zavidan
<ravilov> (not)
<tonil> Hrki, os mi rec cemu tocno sluzi glukoza?
<Mmike> obruT, koju velicinu rame bih ja trebao na svojih 185cm?
<tonil> Hrki, to je ovo jel img360.imageshack.us/img360/5718/dmtraubenmo9.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to moras probati zavisi od bicikla do bicikla
<SilverSpace> tj. do rame 
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> meni je kona 22" bila prevelika a 20" premala 
<SilverSpace> cube 20" mi je ok 22" nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> danas svi preporucaju 29" kotace 
<vileni> meni su 29 super, ali imam i 26 pa su mi i ti super :)
<vileni> vazno je da imas bicikl i da se vozis, ostalo su detalji
<SilverSpace> za sumu 26 a 29 za po grad
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> tako nekako da
<vileni> 26 je dosta okretniji
<obruT> Mmike: kao sto ekipa kaze, ovisi od bicikla do bicikla, odnosno o geometriji rame
<SilverSpace> 29 je brzi nizbrdo
<obruT> Mmike: probaj 20-21... 
<Mmike> mislim da sam imao 21, ovo kaj su mi ukrali
<Mmike> pa cemo sad 22
<SilverSpace> vidi samo da sa jajima ne udaras po stangi :)
<ravilov> to ne ovisi o tjelesnoj visini :p
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT ima malo prevelik montic pa uvijek strahuje za jaja na gadnim spustevima :P
<Hrki> tonil: to je to, reko sam ti sta sluzi, da ti nahrani misice poslije treniniga
<ravilov> obruT, montic? sta ga tako sad zoves? :P
<ravilov> ove minice postaju sve krace... https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/q71/1601230_790574757635012_1619837790_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj tome fali? :P
<ravilov> a malo morala... al inace nis
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne znam jel cura ima dovoljno kratku kosu za tebe :p
<SilverSpace> :) volim celavice 
<ravilov> s kojeg kraja celave? :p
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/najbolje-kreacije-s-crvenog-tepiha-na-dodjeli-zlatnih-globusa-2014-/1154396/?foto=6
<Hrki> kak ljudi imaju volje za tepihe
<Hrki> super je da snimaju prometeja 2
<obruT> zar si sumnjao da ce snimati drugi dio ? :P
<tonil> hm
<tonil> prvi dio i nije bio nesto
<tonil> al eto pogleda sam ga
<tonil> zato jer sam stari fan aliena
<tonil> :/ dobar je bio pocetak filma
<tonil> al dosta toga je bilo nonsense
<obruT> krenulo je zanimljivo, a onda postajalo sve gluplje i gluplje
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMPNjPpdjKU
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Jace Everett - Bad Things, Views: 11041, Rating: 99.587632%
<Hrki> neznam meni je odlican
<Hrki> meni je recimo gravity sranje, dok svi svrsavaju na njega
<tonil> obruT, svidio mi je se pocetak kak su izveli i onaj mit o prometeju i nastanku ljudske rase ono kad je pretvorio u prah na pocetku :)
<Hrki> toliko gresaka i nebuloza dugo nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> uh film vec odavno nisam pogleda ni na tv 
<SilverSpace> od ovog novog nista 
<Hrki> nista ne propustas
<Hrki> godisnje ih snime mozda 10 vrijedne spomena
<Hrki> ako izbacimo glupe strip junake, onda ih ima oko 5
 * jelly kupuje 20 hdmi kabel http://www.ronis.hr/hdmi-kablovi/539/kabel-hdmi-audioquest-carbon-20m/audioquest-carbon-20/
<vileni> uf
<jelly> 20m*
<jelly> Cijena s popustom:11.079,00 kn+ besplatna dostava
<vileni> ovaj ti je bolje http://www.ronis.hr/hdmi-kablovi/539/kabel-hdmi-audioquest-diamond-16m/audioquest-diamond-16m/
<jelly> 16m mi je knap
<tonil> ček ček
<tonil> kolika je ta cijena
<tonil> jel ja slabo vidim
<weshmashian> jesu barem usvirani?
<vileni> usvirani? za te pare ima da ti cijela postava iz lisinskog stoji doma :)
<CTCP3> cime su punjeni ti kablovi, zlatom?
<jelly> ovaj najskuplji je valjda srebrni, onaj od 11k je samo posrebreni
<StephenS> http://www.gov.me/pretraga/22745/5078.html?alphabet=cyr lmao
<ravilov> jelly, to se salis ili?
<ravilov> za taj kabel
<jelly> ne, pise u specsima
<ravilov> ma ne nego da kupujes
<ravilov> za te pare
<jelly> nemam namjeru bas taj uzeti, vise mi je u igri onaj od 250kn iz chipoteke
<CTCP3> meni kao prvo nije jasno zasto nase ex-yU prcije koriste "gov" za domenu vlade
<CTCP3> na koji kurac se oni furaju?
<ravilov> to je skoro 2k dolara...
<jelly> CTCP3: meni je zao zasto Norveska to ne koristi
<ravilov> a ja se plakao u USA sto sam dao 80kn za hdmi kabel :)
<CTCP3> lol
<ravilov> doduse moj je bio 2m
<ravilov> taman od tv do xbox
<jelly> 15m je uobicajeno i to svi imaju, ali mi je to jako knap jer samo uza zid ode 14m
<ravilov> tamo je uobicajeno bilo 6ft iliti 1.8m
<jelly> a kad vec slazem parket i svasta, onda neka to sve bude skriveno umjesto da se mota po podu
<ravilov> meni je iza regala :)
<jelly> stoga: HDMI od TV-a do PC-ja, 17m; HDMI od spajz^H^H^H^H^Hserverske do TV-a, 8m
 * jelly nema xbox
<ravilov> dobro dodje ponekad za usutkat klince
<Mmike> vileni, znas nekog tko bi znao ugraditi/promijeniti autoradio u mazdu6?
<vileni> mozda, ali u cemu je problem? :)
<Mmike> u raskapanju
<Mmike> netko tko ima iskustva bi pomogao
<vileni> pa sto fali youtubeu? :)
<vileni> tamo sve imas
<CTCP3> ima i kak se kuha kokain
<CTCP3> abs nes razmisljam da pocnem uzgajat koku
<CTCP3> StephenS : sta s ovim linkom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije intergrirani auto radio vrlo je zajebano mjenjati orginale 
<StephenS> ako ne mozes da skontas link nije za tebe ;]
<Mmike> vileni, da, i nemrem to izvadit :)
<Mmike> tj, nemrem cup holder maknit opce :)
<CTCP3> sve je na cirlici
<StephenS> pa da
<StephenS> ali engleske reci
<StephenS> ..
<CTCP3> aha, to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma je, al' imam neki mp3-from-usb player koji se navodno samo upikne u original radio
<CTCP3> da, to sam vidio, debilno
<StephenS> na zvanicnom sajtu CG
<CTCP3> Datum objave 05.11.2004
<CTCP3> cijeli site je u komi, kolko vidim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha moguce znam za one kaj se upiknu u upaljac pa onda frekvenciju na radiju nades
<Mmike> da, nebi to :)
<Mmike> ako mogu izbjeci :)
<vileni> ima onaj xcar, koji spojis na cd changer port
<vileni> pa mozes sto god, sd, usb, bt
<vileni> i rade ti kontrole 
<SilverSpace> imas li usb na tom 
<SilverSpace> ja sam dosta auto radia promjenio ali to na starim autima na ovim novim je to sve povezano sa razno raznim displejima i daljincima na volanu pa je to muka isusova 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako je sve to u plastici uzas 
<CTCP3> nasao sam svoju buducu zenu: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/otkriveno-tko-je-osvojio-132-milijuna-kuna-na-eurojackpotu/721376.aspx
<SilverSpace> bas sad gledam kaj sve moras raskopat da bi do radia doso na mazdi 6
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: lol
<CTCP3> znao sam da postoji neki razlog zasto sam single sve ove godine
<CTCP3> cekao sam na nju xD
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup, ima USB i SDCARD
<Mmike> CTCP3, kakva napajanja imas ti za R9 280Xice?
<CTCP3> Corsair TX550, TX650, TX750 i TX850 xD
<Mmike> i na 550ici radi ok?
<StephenS> danas nova godina
<StephenS> YEAH
 * CTCP3 je Corsair fanboy
<CTCP3> Mmike : radi di je 1 komp s jednom grafa :D
<tonil> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/204231-1/Rasta-elevator-hotbox.gif
<CTCP3> na jednom kompu imam Corsair VX450 i tamo je R9 280 Vapor-X
<tonil> lol
<CTCP3> i isto radi ok :)
<Mmike> http://www.chieftec.eu/en/psus/smart-series/gps-400a8.html
<Mmike> to bi isto valjda moralo onda raditi ok
<CTCP3> hm, ne znam
 * CTCP3 in Corsair trust
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> probat cemo
<CTCP3> ovo di je VX450 trosi oko 400 W
<CTCP3> imam wattmetar prikopcan
<Mmike> meni trosi oko 350W
<jelly> huh, dobio sam novu zdravstvenu 
<Mmike> isto neki corsair imam 
<Mmike> TX serija
<CTCP3> na njemu je neki stari AMD X2 4400+
<Mmike> aha, ja imam Althon-LE gore
<Mmike> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1640
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ima rfid? :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak da znam
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> uopce neznam dal' bi trebale imat
<jelly> nema nista na njoj, ime, oib, "mbo" i magstripe s druge strane
<Mmike> ima mbo?
<CTCP3> to ova http://tvojdoktor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/s-ulaskom-eu-dolaze-nove-zdravstvene-iskaznice-slika-429230.jpg
<weshmashian> afaik EU zdravstene se treba zatrazit u HZZOu
<CTCP3> aha
<weshmashian> barem je takva obavijest bila u klovicevoj kad sam bio pred koji tjedan
<CTCP3> jelly : kak zgleda ta tvoja, imas pic?
<CTCP3> a kakve su ovo http://www.labin.com/web/fotovijesti/vijesti_3489_v.jpg
<SilverSpace> uh dopunsko me ceka naproljece 
<CTCP3> nisi ga placao do sad?
<CTCP3> zas na tim iskaznicama pise "vrijedi do"
<CTCP3> meni na nijednoj ne pise "vrijedi do"
<ravilov> mozda su to neke stare
<ravilov> ja imam i normalno i dopunsko, na nijednoj nemam datum isteka
<CTCP3> limit mozd imaju studenti i skolarci
<ravilov> to je isto moguce
<ravilov> spadas li u neku od tih kategorija?
<CTCP3> njet
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: jesam 
<SilverSpace> u petom mj. moram platit za sljedecu godinu
<CTCP3> aha
<ravilov> to ti godisnje?
<StephenS> Svi me od sada zovite MMM
<StephenS> TripleM
<ravilov> mister milimetar?
<StephenS> nein
<SilverSpace> ravilov: da 
<StephenS> MoneyMakingMachine
 * ravilov to mjesecno
<StephenS> 10k/mo in the mfakin game
<StephenS> and thats just a beginning BAWS
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne da mi se zajebavati mjesecno ili pola godine 
<ravilov> meni lakse za probavit mjesecno
<SilverSpace> doduse mogo bi napraviti trajni nalog mjesecno 
<ravilov> dosta za danas
<jelly> CTCP3: http://jebo.me/slije/Iska.jpg :-)
<BotaniCar> *puf pant* jebem se pol dana s jeftinim kineskim hardverom :) Jebote, nisu u stanju ni test sample dostaviti ispravan .. 
<ivoks> Uređaj oštečen tekučinom. Procjena na matičnu ploču GH82-06521A. Stranka odustaje od popravka u iznosu 1273,00 kn. 
<ivoks> WTF?!
<ivoks> pa rekao sam im da ga poprave
<jelly> ponekad je bolje pisati bez kvacica 
<ravilov> da, trebalo je pisati "ośtečen"
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> ivoks, koja to firma?
<ivoks> agram servis
<ivoks> i ne javljaju se kad ih zovem
<BotaniCar> Ne javlajju se ni meni na informacijama suda :)
<BotaniCar> To rvati, to ne radi :)
<jelly> ravilov: crongorci su namjeravali uvesti meko ś
<jelly> cron?
<CTCP3> jelly takvu i ja iskzanicu imam :D
<CTCP3> kakva je onda stara ak je to nova
<obruT> zakon izvedba... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4J6i_vw0w
<datase`> obruT: Title: Eric Clapton -  While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George), Views: 8560069, Rating: 98.941508%
<ravilov> jelly, lol
<ivoks> oni vode telefon kao da ce se popraviti
<ivoks> a status na webu je da se nece
<ivoks> jer je to staro
<ivoks> ne kuzim, ali dobro :)
<ravilov> oni vodaju tebe zapravo
<Mmike> koji mob, ivoks?
<ivoks> Mmike: s3
<ivoks> jesam vam pricao za kolegu engleza koji se razbio u argentini
<ivoks> http://www.losandes.com.ar/notas/2014/1/2/volco-camioneta-vallecitos-turista-ingles-esta-grave-759488.asp
<ivoks> 50m pali s ceste
<ivoks> dans je trebao poceti raditi
<ivoks> fali mi ljudi! :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prvi-covjek-khl-a-potvrdio--all-star-u-zagrebackoj-areni--naravno-da-je-moguce--/1154560/
<ivoks> smijali smo se kad je rekao 'Medvescak u KHL-u? Sve je moguce!'
<ivoks> sad se necemo tako brzo smijati
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/engleski-na-cirilici---svasta-je-moguce-na-sluzbenoj-stranici-vlade-crne-gore-/1154478/
<CTCP3> i datum je iz 2004.
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-T_NVaDmviVM/UtP1_md6omI/AAAAAAACLxQ/uA3-8kcOmvI/w1024-h768-no/BdUGQvFCEAA2TBm.jpg
<SilverSpace> yep paket o kojem se nagada kaj je u njemu 
<ivoks> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2537967/Colorado-replaces-Mile-420-sign-Mile-419-9-sign-marijuana-enthusiasts-stealing-it.html
<CTCP3> i dont
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> humans
<SilverSpace> rukomet
<ivoks> op!
<ivoks> odustali od ruznih tablica
<ivoks> pustiti ce struku da ponudi rjesenja
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ipak-nista-od-ideja-gradana-policija-popustila--tablice-ce-izgledati-kako-dizajneri-kazu/1154283/
<ivoks> ja bi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00621/ccccc_621240S0.jpg
<ivoks> tak ce lijepo stajati na zutom autu :)
<CTCP3> ruzne su ove kukice na 7 i 2
<CTCP3> i neprakticne
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/where-do-droplets-form
<SilverSpace> 66
<Bitcoin42> hello guys
<Bitcoin42> who selling btc-ltc?
<CrazyLemon> moarrr is
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Bitcoin42> ?
<Bitcoin42> who sell btchere?
<CTCP3> pricaj bre srpski
<CTCP3> da te ceo svet razume
<Bitcoin42> pa otkud znam
<CTCP3> :D
<Bitcoin42> mozda je ofiicial da pricam engleski
<Bitcoin42> :)
<CTCP3> niko ovdje ne prodaje, otkud ti ideja za to :D
<Bitcoin42> neznam
<Bitcoin42> mozda neko trguje
<CTCP3> mozd Hrki
<Bitcoin42> ko pita neskita
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: eeee kaj ti sad ne trebaju zice 
<SilverSpace> sad se sjetih
<Mmike> moarrr, imam ti ja coynea za prodat ak osh :)
<moarrr> neeee
<moarrr> samo btc-ltc
<moarrr> :)
<StephenS> who gunna troll me
<jelly-home> niko ne sme da te trola
<Mmike> samo da te srola
<Mmike> i da te fino popusi
<Mmike> :D
<rut> sad je u gradu novi serif .. :)
<tonil> rut ajmo vrtit zarulje !
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiPOVLEYZ_g
<datase`> tonil: Title: DJ Denial X & SHA feat Mia Borisavljevic - Lepota Balkanska [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO / SPOT], Views: 16778978, Rating: 92.90684%
<tonil> ajmooooo
<rut> jesi otkrio cemu sluzi glukoza ?
<tonil> za obnovu glikogena u tijelu
<tonil> :D
<rut> :) svaka cast 
<jelly-home> tonil: gangam protivu stereo love?
<tonil> al ima taj mashup
<rut> http://imgbox.com/adj8B06g
<jelly-home> tonil: ova stvar koju si poslao je tu negdje
<tonil> jelly-home, od maye mi je dobra ova http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW_kKafCIsg
<datase`> tonil: Title: Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain, Views: 8002967, Rating: 98.319874%
<tonil> posebno ka zacviči ovaj instrument
<tonil> jelly-home, jes procitao onu knjigu
<jelly-home> ne, ne citam tako brzo
<jelly-home> also, posao
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyX3zUpqfI8
<datase`> rut: Title: IN VIVO ft  BoyanT   Moje Leto 2012 Official Video, Views: 10576173, Rating: 95.1823%
<rut> http://uncleeddiestheorycorner.blogspot.com/2010/06/off-to-beach.html
<SilverSpace> port 22: Connection refused
<SilverSpace> pa koji kk je sad 
<Mmike> reklo bi se da ti je netko slemnuo port :)
<SilverSpace> sve je radilo super popodne i sad ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako nesto ssh nije sjebo nakon nadogradnje 
<SilverSpace> vidim rpi u mrezi 
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/NjSLp3a
<DomaMuffin> _slemnuo port ? Majk, tebi je cijeli internet mysql :) 
<SilverSpace> grrrrr neda mi se sad spajat na tv 
<DomaMuffin> kaj se vama koji imate wheezy otvori kad odklikate "app menu">"web browser" ?
<DomaMuffin> (xfce)
<DomaMuffin> moj defaultni browser se zove "web" :) 
<DomaMuffin> ne vjerujem ovo :D
<DomaMuffin> "devious maids" .. maxtv je nevjerojatniji od imena mog browsera .. 
<jelly-home> Web Browser
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ima menubar ? moj nema ni-ista
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/kX6lR6S.gif
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: mislis, kad kliknes otvoriti ga?
<Mmike> http://regex.alf.nu/
<DomaMuffin> samo sekundu da se negdje skrinsutam u klaud .. internet .. 
<jelly-home> otvori se novi chrome prozor meni
<DomaMuffin> ah, ok, nish ond. Mozda je meni zborkano jer sam na netinstall naljepio xe kasnije .. bum guglal
<DomaMuffin> Fala :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: settings -> preferred applications
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/hHSiMV0.gif
<SilverSpace> fakat se ssh iskljucio 
<SilverSpace> mrzim Silverlight 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> tko ono minira ltc?
<SilverSpace> tko ne :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-14
<moarrr> ja ne
<StephenS> http://www.b92.net/zivot/vesti.php?yyyy=2014&mm=01&dd=13&nav_id=799474
<StephenS> Srecna nova godina PAJSERI
<occulta> Hvala
<occulta> I tebi
<occulta> StephenS
<StephenS> HVALA
<StephenS> BEJBE
<occulta> Reci frajery?
<occulta> Trgujes?
<occulta> ili si rudar
<Mmike> T-gat!
<BotaniCar> Jutro, alfa-muzjaci
<Mmike> zdravo, tata
<ravilov> jo
<BotaniCar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WiTricity # diz iz kul !
<BotaniCar> http://www.macrumors.com/2014/01/07/witricity-announces-new-wireless-charging-system-design-for-iphone-55s/ # in lajn of priviuz link 
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> to je sve ludo
<ivoks> klinci idu u skolu u rukavicama za grudanje
<ivoks> i to samo oni koje starci ne voze do skole koja je 5min udaljena od kuce
<ivoks> naravno, na murteru
<ivoks> a vani je 14C
<obruT> kakve su to rukavice za grudanje ?
<ivoks> one, nepromocive, zimske
<ivoks> za bordanje :D
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ravilov> aka skijaske?
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1239721_10152201694905086_344379408_n.png
<obruT> ravilov: jel skijas stogod ?
<ravilov> obruT, uvijek, znas mene
<ravilov> (ne)
<ravilov> o bemliti transparent proxy na koji se svako malo moras prijavljivat
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> konacno narucio display port to hdmi kabel
<ravilov> jel za 14k kn?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imas adapter o kojem smo neki dan pricali ( s aktivnom elektronikom) ? 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: 7$
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas sam uzeo kabel
<ivoks> pas master
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1010417_10202951629772215_1039963359_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ram 
<SilverSpace> probaj izvadit i gumicom pocistit 
<ravilov> hm, nedavno sam dobio novi laptop sa 8GB RAM
<ravilov> mogao bi i ja poterat RAM test, just in case
<ravilov> so far so good ali ako ima problema bolje da saznam sto prije
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> "probaj izvadit i gumicom pocistit" - to je urbani mit
<CTCP2> stetan mit
<CTCP2> s tim jos vise shebes kontakte
<ravilov> nenene
<ravilov> probaj izvadit i obrisat sintetickom krpom
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ma ne 
<SilverSpace> nemas kaj sjebati 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: moze i vunom
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> gumice izlizu/ishabaju kontakte :)
<SilverSpace> sam kaj moras prije ofcu uloviti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de url/sliku
<SilverSpace> cega
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ownb9N
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ma dat cu ofci RAM pa nek trlja sama
<ravilov> http://blogs.plos.org/publichealth/2014/01/13/worst-sugar/
<SilverSpace> teta sa 37g sasvim dobro izgleda
<ravilov> SilverSpace, (attention) whore
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kabla/adaptera
<ivoks> jedan keks manje :/
<ravilov> ivoks, you're lucky, mojih 8GB je sve na jednom keksu
<CTCP2> to je nes u rangu onih glupacica u carapama
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj da ti dam mogu ti dat link sa ebay http://is.gd/DYsOmP
<ravilov> display port, to je ono macovsko gjubre, ne?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti to pikas u graficku ili u monitor ? 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: DP je ono 4K sranje :) Vece rezolucije blabla
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dell 24" ima to sranje a nema hdmi 
<ravilov> a zo
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: al ne bu ti to delalo :) Brijem bar
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: rpi to dell
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: u RP ide HDMI, u DELL ide DP ? 
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar> i to radi ? *gasp*
<SilverSpace> brijem da da 
<BotaniCar> pa jel radi ili ne, imas sliku ?
<SilverSpace> bum ti reko kad mi dode kabel :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, sve krivo citam, oprosti. Brijao sam da ti je danas stigao .. 
<ravilov> trebali su jednostavno ostavit stari dobri analogni VGA
<SilverSpace> ali sam si narucil i adapter dvi hdmi 
<ravilov> it works
<BotaniCar> Naime, ponukan jellyevom opaskom sam malo istrazio i cini se da za konverziju kakva meni treba ( HDMI IZVOR , DP primaoc) trebam aktivnu elektroniku
<SilverSpace> za svaki slucaj
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de url adapteRA
<ravilov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort -- "Backward compatibility to VGA and DVI by using active adapters ..."
<BotaniCar> ravilov: drito to 
<BotaniCar> brijem da si bacil paru u vjetar, SilverSpace
 * ravilov je jednom u chipoteci nasao VGA-to-SCART kabel... naravno da nije radio
<ravilov> vjerojatno radi na *specijalnim* VGA karticama
<SilverSpace> ali to je za vga kad mora bit aktivan
<ravilov> however... ako rpi ima ovaj logo kraj porta: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/35/DisplayPort_plus_plus.svg/708px-DisplayPort_plus_plus.svg.png
<ravilov> onda ima sanse
<SilverSpace> i u linksu prodaju takav kabel samo kaj je 10m a kaj ce mi to 
<ravilov> jer je to "dual-mode displayport"
<ravilov> i treba mu samo pasivna konverzija
<ravilov> bar koliko sam ja skuzio
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di ima 10m kabl ? Specka dozvoljava do 5mAFAIK, i sve preko toga je li-la , znam jer meni treba 10m :)
 * BotaniCar opet zicne SilverSpacea link :)
<ravilov> active DP-to-DVI adapter: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2e/DP_to_DVI_converter_unmounted.jpg/800px-DP_to_DVI_converter_unmounted.jpg
<SilverSpace> lik mi je reko da trenutno ima samo 10m 
<SilverSpace> kad sam htio kupiti
<ravilov> a cuj, i USB kabel moze bit preko 15m, ali da radi, upitno
<ravilov> mozda bi radilo za low-power device
<BotaniCar> nabiem ih, kad sam ja to htio nisu imali nikaj, ti je rekao posto je kabl ?
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kaj je reko 
<BotaniCar> Fair'nuff :)
<ravilov> bemliih, previse to standarada izmisljeno
<BotaniCar> Meni ej dport simpatican jer je royalti free
<BotaniCar> royality ? 
<BotaniCar> To, uglavnom 
<SilverSpace> da i kaj je najgore jos uvjek guraju na te monitore sve te prikljucke umjesto da se odluce 
 * ravilov ima mobitel sa direktnim hdmi outputom, ali nema nijedan uredjaj koji moze prikazati hdmi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da bar guraju sve, guraju kombinaciju 2-3 konektora pa se ti nadaj najboljem ili jako pai kaj trzis .. 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, klasika - let the market decide
<SilverSpace> ja imam tv sa vga ulazom alii mi racunalo ne prikazuje sliku na tv kaze nepodrzani signal wtf
<ravilov> to tv kaze?
<SilverSpace> da
<ravilov> probaj spustit rezu
<ravilov> ili frekvenciju
<SilverSpace> ma probao 
<SilverSpace> nis 
<ravilov> skroz do 640x480?
<SilverSpace> 50hz
<SilverSpace> i nis 
 * ravilov ima tv koji prima jedino composite/svga i scart, i sumnja da su oba ulaza spaljena :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> er, s/svga/svideo/
<SilverSpace> hm vjerojatno nece raditi ransmits the DP graphics card signal directly to the HDMI monitor or TV
<SilverSpace> hm vjerojatno nece raditi Transmits the DP graphics card signal directly to the HDMI monitor or TV
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da, za obrnuto ti treba aktiva
<SilverSpace> http://dx.com/p/displayport-dp-male-to-hdmi-female-adapter-cable-black-15cm-155043
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: , to je to, imo 
<BotaniCar> Uzmi 2 ako uzimas :)
<SilverSpace> a ovo http://is.gd/SrCtEo
<BotaniCar> kaj nije to isto ?
<SilverSpace> sve to tak nejasno pise u mp3
<SilverSpace> This is a DisplayPort to HDMI Cable Adapter for interfacing DisplayPort based PC and notebook computers with high definition displays such as HDTV.HD PC Monitors
<SilverSpace> ma sux je to sve 
<BotaniCar> a, cek, to je isto HDMI>DP ? pitaj sellera jel to radi u scenariju koji nam treba 
<ravilov> ajme, windowsima treba preko 2 min da naprave shutdown?!
<SilverSpace> http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=sg&l=en&s=dhs&cs=sgdhs1&sku=450-14607
<SilverSpace> i ovi kurci palci obrnuto 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: zna trebat i preko 1h ako nesto rade pre-shutdown
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni(nama) ne treba ovo kaj si zanje linkao, nego obrnuto
<SilverSpace> da samo gledam ni dell ih nema 
<BotaniCar> Znam, po dellu bush si kupil i DP enabled PC od njih :)
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to nekak cudno 
<BotaniCar> Koje, da HW vendori mlate paru na namjerno nekompatabilnim standardima ? :D
<SilverSpace> bemti dell i ko me nagovori da ga kupim 
<BotaniCar> zakaj, monitor je presuper
<SilverSpace> samo zato kaj je 16:10
<SilverSpace> nis drugo vise manje sve je to isti kujac
<CTCP2> kaj fali 16:10
<CTCP2> tv showovi su 16:10 :>
<BotaniCar> 16:10 je, slika je izvrsna, jeftin je, ima pivot, kaj bi ti jos ? 
<BotaniCar> i ima DP ! Sto je prednost, a ne mana, da si na vrijeme kablove prikupil :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ko te sad hebe narucil sam ti 
<SilverSpace> adapter 
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar> Ako si samo meni, necu platit' :) 
<BotaniCar> De neki tekuci i potrebite podatke na msg, da ti uplatim paru, ako ces me cekat' ko za rakiju, bush mi se naljutil :)
<SilverSpace> 5$
<SilverSpace> nema veze bum ti ga poklonio ako radi 
<BotaniCar> Ako radi, pokloni ga sebi ! 
 * SilverSpace bu sretan ak to radi 
<SilverSpace> odoh na fileke i pire krumpir
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: naravno dva sam uzeo 
<BotaniCar> Dobar tekec
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> ulicni svirac u 21. stoljecu: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/q71/s720x720/1520611_10152198520652612_504177578_n.jpg
<CTCP2> a dje mu je bitcoin wallet
<CTCP2> nije IN
<ravilov> to ce bit u 22. stoljecu
<CTCP2> i bice
<CTCP2> btc je vjecan
<ravilov> samo se ti tjesi
<CTCP2> in bitcoin we trust
<ravilov> pipl mast trast bitkojin
<CTCP2> siii
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUO6kYLb6As 
<datase`> jelly: Title: Awesome Electric Violin - Ed Busking Chester, Views: 2026711, Rating: 98.868312%
<BotaniCar> ravilov: imas li razloga vjerovati da to nece zazivjeti ? Ne samo da nije inflatorna valuta ( sto mi se cini urnebesno bitnim) , nego mozes otpiliti pijavice ( hocurec regulatorna tijela), ponuda/potraznja za trgovinom u toj valuti postoji, zakonski je priznata (kako gdje), kaj bi jos ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pijavice se uhvate cim zelis promijeniti u neku drugu valutu
<ravilov> vecu rasprostranjenost i prihvacenost trzista
<BotaniCar> Electric violin, you live and learn
<BotaniCar> ravilov: to na pocetku nije postojalo ni za cekine, moze doci samo s vremenom, ne ?
<CTCP2> ravilov je hejter
 * ravilov ceka to vrijeme
<ravilov> u zakutku
<BotaniCar> ma, nje hejter nego oprezan. To je jedini ispravan stav kad je lova u igri
<ravilov> jelly, rjesenje je kupovat speceraj sa bitcoinima i ne pretvarat
<jelly> BotaniCar: i delay loop s kojim slaze canon
<jelly> ravilov: kvaka 22
<ravilov> di je kvaka?
<jelly> teta ne prima btc
<ravilov> ergo
<ravilov> <ravilov> vecu rasprostranjenost i prihvacenost trzista
<jelly> kad bi primala, morala bi prijaviti prihod jer bi zakonodavac tako rekao
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobar dio hajpa oko *coina je da se tezi tome da se izbjegnu konverzije i midlmeni. No, dok pekare nece prodavati burek za *coine .. 
<BotaniCar> kv22, da
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: zakaj si mi ostavio poruku na nekoliko jezika na nekom random portalu? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: pizdeki krse vlastiti CoC , samo sam se ulogirao NAKON sto su mi napisali da mi nece cuclati nikakve podatke, nakon 20 sekundi vidim te/takve poruke prema cijeloj kontakt listi 
<CTCP2> kolko kH/s treba da se isplati imat vlastiti pool
<BotaniCar> Ni jedan. 
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar> Pool ti se isplati cim se itko zakaci (ako imas fee) 
<BotaniCar> Zajebi pingvina, citaj 
<CTCP2> pa trebas imat neku vecu masu kH/s da bi vjerojatnije obradio one blokove
<CTCP2> po tvom, onda mozes i sam rudarit
<CTCP2> al ces nac blok malo pa nikad
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji te to "portal" navukao, da ga znamo izbjeci
<BotaniCar> to nisi pitao. Isplativost imas cim se neki (makar jedan) naivac zakaci na pool. Taj jedan nemozes biti ti, pi*ka mu, nece sam sebi fee uzimat+'
<BotaniCar> jelly: "twoo" , nije me navukao, navukao me fren kojeg su navukli, ne njegov obraz sam kliknuo :)
<jelly> ha
<CTCP2> podrazumijeva se da je postotak i od sitno LTCa nekakav postotak/zarada :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: njihove mailove blokiram vec cca mjesec dana, đubrad
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: a za ulovit' block odi na kalkulator i dizi vlastiti hash dok ti ne kaze da ti za 1 block treba 2h 
<CTCP2> mislio sam na vjerojatnost pogadjanja, na uu isplativost
<CTCP2> hm, brb
<CTCP2> 1 blok = 25 LTC-a?
<BotaniCar> nemam pojma, mislim da je 50
<BotaniCar> I bezi s tom spikom dok nisam zamolio SilverSpacea da mi pokaze kak kick radi ! Kad me kicka odavde, nedostajat' cu t ! :)
<CTCP2> opa, trenutna je brzina SVIH rudara zajedno oko 25 blokova/sat
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: pa tome diff i sluzi :)
<BotaniCar> odnosno, brzina je jedan blok svake 2.5 min 
 * ravilov predlaze CTCP2-u da ne dize temu rudarenja prije nego zaradi prvi milijun
<ravilov> :p
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> CTCP2, ajde dosta vise s tim, postaje jako naporno
<CTCP2> hm, cini mi se da je 1 blok = 50 ltca po kalku (48 ispadne)
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: postoji ehnicka specifikacija i sve sto si pitao u zadnjih 20 min je tamo :)
<CTCP2> da, gledam bas
<ravilov> TKO JE ZA DA SE CTCP2-U ZABRANI BILO KAKVA UPOTREBA SUPERPINGVINA?
 * ravilov o/
<BotaniCar> cak i tehnicka specka postoji, ne samo ehnicka :)
 * BotaniCar digne sve ruke u zrak
<CTCP2> ravilov : I OWN A PENGUIN
<CTCP2> imam (c) na njega
<ravilov> spominji ga negdje drugdje
 * BotaniCar o/ /o o| |o/ |o|
<CTCP2> nemrem, hardcodan je u slap
<ravilov> not my problem
<BotaniCar> Promijeni klijent i razmotri ne slapati ljude :) 
<BotaniCar> Moglo bi ti se zalomiti da netko na IRL pivi odluci uzvratiti uslugu :)
<SilverSpace> bitchcoin
<SilverSpace> to bi valutu podrzao 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta nije to vec sluzbena valuta u zatvorima? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> zasto dobijam ovoliko puno pvt msg od likova sa bitcoina i litecoin channela tipa "selling'"
<tonil> ?*"
<ravilov> jer zele da kupis?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: female bitch :)
<ravilov> where female == "dresses as female"
<jelly> tonil: jer se nalazis na krivim kanalima?
<tonil> zelim bit samo u toku pa sam tamo
<tonil> iako sam prestao mintat
<ravilov> onda ignoriraj i gotovo
<tonil> Q: Why do programmers always mix up Halloween and Christmas?
<tonil> A: Because Oct 31 == Dec 25!
<SilverSpace> o da http://is.gd/WYtjDh
<tonil> opa
<tonil> cek SilverSpace koji je to model nissana
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nissan-sport-sedan-koncept-predstavljen-u-detroitu/721511.aspx#
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jel se to dobije free uz DP konverter/kabel?
<SilverSpace> iz profila izgleda opako 
<ravilov> taj dx stvarno svasta dijeli
<SilverSpace> lol
<tonil> SilverSpace, zna li se cjena?
<BotaniCar|2> veli mi shef da je prius sad cca 50 kilokuna jeftiniji nego kad je on svog kupovao
<SilverSpace> cek dok krene u proizvodnju
 * BotaniCar|2 trlja ruke
<jelly> yay
<BotaniCar|2> jos 5 let i ja bum jednog imal
<SilverSpace> ak rudnik ne presahne 
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, rudnik je hobi, mislil sam kupit' od place :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: moze voice ? :)))
<CTCP2> tonil : mora da im imas sexy nick
<CTCP2> ja ne dobivam niti jedan PM :(
<ravilov> jelly, sta je ovo bilo?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne moze, vidis da je bagavo
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<jelly> datase`: weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase`> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 9.0°C (1:00 PM CET on January 14, 2014). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 58%. Dew Point: 3.0°C. Pressure: 29.78 in 1008 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> ravilov: testing, ignore
<rut> zar se testiranje smije radit na production chan ?
 * BotaniCar|2 se zagrcne
<jelly-diffrntnic> datase`: weather pula
<ravilov> rut, obicni clanovi ne smiju
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ne bi ovaj kanal vise isao pod abandonware  
<ravilov> jelly je dobio elevated rights, prema tome je trustworthy
<rut> ravilom sto ti ja nisam u ignore ?? ajde stavi me u ignore pliz
<ravilov> ne, #linux.hr je abandonware :p
<ravilov> rut, zasto?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: on preko linuxa irca, znas da ne rade sve funkcionalnosti tamo :)
<rut> tako .. 
<rut> ako jelly dosad nije bio covjek od povjerenja onda .. :(
<rut> al nije to bitno . pitao i dobio odgovor . tnx
<ravilov> je, ali je to sad i tehnicki iskazano
<rut> a sto moze bot koji nema ovlasti ?
<BotaniCar|2> logirati,spemati
<rut> pa ionak se logira kanal 
<ravilov> bot nije problem, korisnik koji ga vrti jest
<BotaniCar|2> Gle, ja svog legendarnog MalaPesnicaBesa nisam tu uveo, sad bi ti svoje polubotove, nemere :) 
<rut> botanicar nebi on tu bio vec sam htio vidjet brzinu kojom on odraduje youtube linkove naspram datase 
<Hrki> imam i ja botove, zanima vas plugin da vidite pjesme koje slusam ?
<Hrki> sigurno to zanima ljude na kanalu
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: tako ti svega, nemoj :)
<ravilov> rut, i u cemu je onda bio problem da ga pokrenes u vlastitom kanalu?
<rut> pa nemam datase bota na vlastitom kanalu 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ali imas stopericu, mogao si testirati i bez da su oba na istom kanalu </troll>
<ravilov> datase testiraj tu, svog bota testiraj negdje drugdje
<ravilov> random user bots are not welcome here
<ravilov> to je cijela poanta
<BotaniCar|2> Sto je istina, ni datase` niej bila tu dok nismo zamolili, a i ima upotrebnu svrhu
<rut> poanta je da bi radio par sati i otisao sa ubuntu-hr
<Hrki> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10556820/Lily-Allen-regrets-turning-down-118m-bitcoin-payday.html
<Hrki> lol :)
<jelly> rut: datase je supybot, sa youtube pluginom
<rut> onda je isto ko i ovaj i to je to 
<ravilov> rut, opet se vrtis oko stvari koje veze nemaju sa problemom... radio on 5 sati ili 5 sekundi je potpuno nebitno, NE SMIJES pokretati bota bez vlasnikovog odobrenja
<ravilov> EOD
<ravilov> i tocka
<rut> ravilov stavi me u ignore .. zivcira me sto me citas . eto . EOD
<ravilov> zivcira te? odlicno
<rut> a trolam itd itd
<ravilov> to vec svi znaju
<BotaniCar|2> Mene zivciraju kinezi .. 
<CTCP2> Hrki lolcina
<ivoks> kak ste naivni
<MmikePoso> eto
<MmikePoso> kak to da jutarnji ne pise nista o linicevom pomocniku
<MmikePoso> niti vecernji
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<MmikePoso> kako to?
<ravilov> ivoks, zasto?
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ha kaj mislis 
<jelly> MmikePoso: on je isto sve po zakonu radio...
<MmikePoso> jedino index pise o tome
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/uskok-o-segonu-porezni-nadzor-jos-uvijek-traje-914932
<ivoks> ovo je bilo na naslovnici jucer
<SilverSpace> kao sto ne pisu da dorh nije stavio zalbu velikoo goricku presudu 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/linic-o-aferi-njegova-pomocnika--vjerujem-da-je-segon-radio-po-propisima-i-po-zakonu--/1154347/
<SilverSpace> ali je na perkovicevu
<SilverSpace> 2:0 medvescak gubi
<Hrki> meni nije jasno, svi nesto seru jer nisu izrucili perkovica, a ovaj mustac je slobodan covjek :D
<Hrki> isto mi nije jasno, zasto su svi nabrijani na agenta, a on je samo radio za dobrobit bivse drzave
<ivoks> zato sto je perkovic bio po novinama
<BotaniCar|2> cekte, kaj nismo izrucili tog lika ?
<ivoks> za mustaca nitko nije ni znao dok se prvi put nije pojavio u novinama (prekjucer)
<Hrki> ionako svi kazu, dao bog da sve lopove ube, u jugi su ih ubijali i sad je to opet problem :D
<Hrki> pa mi ni sami neznamo sto zelimo
<ivoks> u ovom konkretnom slucaju radilo se, kako se sumnja, o ubojstvu jer je netko nesto znao
<BotaniCar|2> Ja tocno znam sto zelim, zelim da LTC naraste na 30€
<SilverSpace> Hrki: krivo si informiran 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: sta je tocno bilo ?
<Hrki> i koja zemlja izrucuje bivse agente tajnih sluzbi
<ivoks> Hrki: sve zemlje EU su sudile agentima bivseg rezima
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ovo nisu ageni 
<jelly> svaka koja se na to obvezala potpisanim medjunarodnim sporazumima?
<ivoks> pa sad ne moraju isporucivati; svoje su politicke ubojice osudili
<ivoks> mi nismo
<ivoks> i eto, drugi ce cistiti nasa govna, jer se smrad osjeti i do njihove kuce
<Hrki> i zasto je tu kriv sdp, pa sta im nisu sudili domoljubi ?
<ivoks> sdp?
<Hrki> pa da ljudi nabrijani, kao ovi stite komunjare :D
<ivoks> netko je spomenuo sdp?
<ivoks> pa milanovic je otvoreno stao na stranu osumljicenika u slucaju
<ivoks> to je njegovo pravo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o hbogner
<ivoks> ali onda je vrsio pritisak i na medije
<ivoks> na to pravo nema
<CTCP2> ivoks : da al Hrki pita zas im "domoljubi" (hdzovci) nisu prije sudili
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ovi stite samo svoje oceve i djedove ovi sad na vlasti
<ivoks> nije bog, samo je od naroda izabrani predstavnik
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne znam, odi ih pitaj
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa sta im nije sudio onda prije hdz ? pa kaj nije otac domovine zaposlio perkovica ? :D
<CTCP2> pa zna se
<jelly> cao hbogner, kakvo je vreme tamo
<CTCP2> licemjerstvo
<ivoks> pa gle
<CTCP2> nijedne nije briga za ta ubojstva, sve ovo im sluzi za politicka blacenja pred novcama (nama)
<ivoks> politika nije crno bijela
<ivoks> radje se nemojte njome baviti ako niste spremni na jako puno nijansi sive
<CTCP2> isto ko i sa cirilicom, gay paradama, referendumom i sl.
<Hrki> tocno to kaj kazes CTCP2 , sve su to pizdarije za narod
<Hrki> ali nemogu vjerovati da to narod pusi...
<weshmashian> ko i *coinovi :)
 * weshmashian runs
 * BotaniCar|2 podmetne nogu weshmashianu
<ivoks> bas
 * CTCP2 mrko gleda weshmashian
<ivoks> vi pusite coinove
<Hrki> vec znam napamet, kad dojdu crveni na vlast, crkva sere govna i neke komunjarske pirdarije
<ivoks> i sta sad
<Hrki> dok su domoljubi, onda pak se krade ko veliko
<hbogner> jelly, evo suncano :D
<Hrki> uvek isto
<SilverSpace> narod pusi i ovu jugo srpsku vladu 
<CTCP2> ivoks : ne vec ti pusis sto ih ne "pusis" :>
<hbogner> jelly, 11°C
<ivoks> Hrki: a kad dodju crni, onda su fasisticke pizdarije
<CTCP2> ocito nisi vidio sto je rekla Lily Alen, jel tak ivoks
<CTCP2> ivoks : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10556820/Lily-Allen-regrets-turning-down-118m-bitcoin-payday.html
<Hrki> gle ja ne kuzim, bio sam u banja luci za novu godinu
<CTCP2> si vidio ko pus
<CTCP2> pusi*
<Hrki> moze mi netko objasniti zasto smo napadali crkvu tamo 1941. ?
<ivoks> CTCP2: da znas nesto o ponudi i potrzanji, znao bi da onda coini ne bi vrijedili toliko koliko vrijede sad
<Hrki> tj, zasto smo poklali oko 300 000 ljudi ?
<ivoks> Hrki: koliko ti imas godina? 90?
<CTCP2> ivoks pa da, sad bi imala 110 milja
<Hrki> odgovori mi
<CTCP2> rijec je o sad
<ivoks> kad si napdao crkvu tamo negdje 1941.
<Hrki> i zasto nitko nije sudio nasim ljudima
<Hrki> tim ustasama glupima
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne bi, jer onda ne bi toliko vrijedili
<ivoks> pa sudjeno im je
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lol gluposti pricas 
<ivoks> povjesani su
<Hrki> pa i dalje su aktivni
<ivoks> tko je aktivan?
<Hrki> ustase
<ivoks> di?
<BotaniCar|2> hahahahahaha
<Hrki> na koncertima
<SilverSpace> to ti i takvi u svemu vide ustase 
<ivoks> ustase su aktivni na koncertima
<BotaniCar|2> Eo, beru kukuruze iza Dubrave :)
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : isto ko sto "vasi" vide komuniste u svemu :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ustase, o matere mi, sto necu procitati :)
 * ravilov se pita kad je ovaj kanal presao u politicko-balkansko nadmetanje
<ivoks> bas
<CTCP2> neoustase* :D
<Hrki> meni samo nije jasno zasto smo ubili 300 000 postenih srba i cigana ?
<ivoks> to su mutava djeca
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: komunjare su i danas na djelu bliska buducnost ;)
<ivoks> Hrki: gle, to je bio nacizam
<ivoks> povijest je svoje o tome vec sve rekla
<StephenS> krekaj se
<ivoks> ne znam sto ti nije jasno
<Hrki> ok, i zasto se onda sramimo komuniznam ?
<StephenS> da kaj ti nije jasno
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRQHoTaHxuk
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Car falls apart, Views: 141, Rating: 20.0%
<ivoks> Hrki: zato jer je i to totalitaran sustav
<ivoks> jer se i u tom sustavu drugaciji ubijaju
<ivoks> jer je uostalom, EU rekla da je isti kao i nacizam
<Hrki> pa da, ali zasto je hrvatima drazi ndh nego jugoslavija
<ivoks> a mi smo sad u eu, pa, eto...
<Hrki> kome to normalnome moze biti draze
<ivoks> Hrki: kako je ikome normalnom ista od toga drago?
<SilverSpace> i to deklariran eu 
<Hrki> pa nije, ali svako malo naidjem na neke glupe ustase
<ivoks> Hrki: ja sam hrvat i ndh mi nije drag
<jelly> hbogner: lepo, bas mi je drago za tebe
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: lol@klip :)
<ivoks> nisam zivio u ndh, pa ni ne znam kak je tamo bilo, ali sam citao i nacuo nesto, lose mjesto, lose...
<ivoks> u jugi sam zivio i ne bi opet, hvala
<StephenS> ravilov od sinoc,sto?
<ravilov> StephenS, bit ce da do sada nisam bio svjestan promjene
<ivoks> u ostalom, imam sastanak...
<StephenS> sa kim
<StephenS> jel neka dobra
<ivoks> a ima i jedna ona, da :)
<ivoks> kineskinja, nije losa
<StephenS> haha
<StephenS> ne brijem njih
<ivoks> ni ja
<StephenS> bolje su mi evropljanke
<StephenS> ;0
<ivoks> japanke su zgodnije
<ravilov> hoce ti jeftino isporcit hrpu kineske robe? :p
<ivoks> ne, to je jeftino upregnuta radna snaga :D
<ravilov> onda je sigurno jako sretna svojim polozajem
<ivoks> drek, kurac je jeftina
<ivoks> nisu ti kinezi vise tak jeftini
<BotaniCar|2> A jebga, dopalo im se jesti svaki dan i/ili imati kucu i auto
<BotaniCar|2> I neka je tako 
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> jos bi i auto
<ivoks> zamisli
<ivoks> ova je sad isla na vozacki!
<ivoks> pazi bahatosti :D
<ravilov> ivoks, http://www.muska-posla.com/Stil_I_Moda/armani_japanke.jpg -- I don't see the appeal
<jelly> ravilov: zato sto su muske, duh
<ravilov> ups
<StephenS> jelly have belly
<StephenS> he is a belly dancer
<ravilov> http://www.cromoda.com/images/stories/moda/2011/01/japanke.jpg -- still nothing
<ivoks> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ty3tl83LwOc/TnXL2LoEy8I/AAAAAAAAACw/7Z98vkC08JU/s1600/Cute-Japanese-Girl.jpg
 * BotaniCar|2 se zamagle sva stakla
<ravilov> jel cute zato sto je polugola?
<BotaniCar|2> cute je jer ima cice, di ces vise ! 
<ravilov> jel moze bit cute a da je sva obucena i to u floppy robu?
<BotaniCar|2> Ako se gdjegdje nazre koja bradavica, da :) 
<ivoks> http://secretcap.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Kimono-Japanese-Girl-Wallpaper-HD-Wallpaper.jpg
<StephenS> ova je bolja https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/1552931_10202110002564740_16084605_n.jpg?oh=84b283d3b99697936c9d94f03a798f06&oe=52D731FE&__gda__=1389857484_f27fc62b13e76dd71d38728c079ef3fb
<StephenS> ili ova https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1549360_10151887528393443_259599025_n.jpg
<ravilov> fuj ova prva, sve umjetno
<ivoks> moja cura bolje zgledi
<ravilov> a ni druga nije puno bolja
 * ravilov mrzi umjetne cure
<ivoks> takodjer
<BotaniCar|2> Necete vjerovati, poslao sam bjesni mail prekrsajnom sudu u Bj jer mi se ne javljaju na telefon, osito to citaju i supervizori, javila mi se baba ( sva k'o med) unutar 1h 
<jelly> ova je sa alibabe http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/503856918/-Halloween-font-b-costumes-b-font-font-b-Japanese-b-font-kimono-suit-appeal-Halloween.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: de sliku neke 'cke, da mi oko ispadne :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ask a pro
<SilverSpace> te umjetne posaljite meni :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da, ja bum ih skup s silverom docekal ! 
<ravilov> zasto? da ubacis stagod prirodno u njih?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: na peavom tragu si :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bum ih drzal, a silver bu im bubrege prodaval' , kaj drugo 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, malo je cudno ljepljiv taj trag...
<TwoKorea> oho pa radi ovaj irccloud fino, nisam očekivao svoj nick ovdje :)
<TwoKorea> 0 disconnecta u posljednja 12 sati jel tako? =)
<ravilov> ko da itko prati
<jelly> drzi vezu bolje od dsl-a?
<TwoKorea> valjda drzi, jucer sam se registrirao, podesio kanale i evo sad ga jos vidim u channelu
<SilverSpace> gdje su se smjestile https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/2014-01-14_12-33-03_HDR.resized.jpg
<OneKorea> i loada sve ko velki
<OneKorea> kome jos trebaju shellovi, bounceri :)
<StephenS> kome ne trebaju?
<TwoKorea> meni :)
<TwoKorea> irccloud je evolucija
<BotaniCar|2> meni je jos uvijek miliji shell negdje nego irc klijent, ali ni ovo nije lose
<StephenS> irccloud mi krade klijente
<BotaniCar|2> StephenS: moze shell ? :D
<StephenS> moze kako ne
<StephenS> sve je automatizovano tako da me ne moras pm-at
<jelly> StephenS: nikome ne trebaju, kad se moze dobiti VM za dva dolara
<StephenS> pa odakle ljudima dva dolara?
<jelly> odakle im kruh?
<jelly> zaradi se
<BotaniCar|2> nije to samo 2$, i odrzavanje krade neko vrijeme 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YEHe5k9w8
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: BAD COPY POSLE 10, Views: 263157, Rating: 98.891354%
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pa je, ali odrzavanje debilanera je 15 minuta mjesecno
<jelly> StephenS: a ako im dajes dzaba uslugu (tj. za manje od $2/mjesec) ionako nema koristi od toga, ne?
<MmikePoso> ivoks: daj fotku!
<jelly> $2 je jedna kava s mlijekom u zg
<StephenS> ne bas
<StephenS> pusti ti mene da ja radim ;]
<StephenS> ja imam racunicu ;]
<jelly> dobro, en moras objasnjavati biznis model ako neces, samo velim da se meni osobno cini slabo isplativ
<BotaniCar|2> StephenS: a jel ti racunica 100% legalna ? D
<StephenS> jeste, zasto ne bih bila?
<BotaniCar|2> Samo pitam, jos bolje ako je. 
<StephenS> pa kako drugacije?
<StephenS> ja i ne vidim da ti radis ovo ilegalno
 * jelly uopce ne vidi sto BotaniCar|2 radi
<StephenS> tj mozda i moze ali ne bih dugo opstao
<BotaniCar|2> StephenS: ne znam kako drugacije i ne vjerujem da bi pitao za vise detalja da si rekao "ne" 
<StephenS> pogotovo sto shell serving since 2009
 * ravilov ne vidi nista
 * ravilov odluci otvoriti oci
<ravilov> meh
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: tak je to kad ti je posal takav da cim bolje radis, tim se manje primijeti
 * hbogner nevidi nista jer mu sunce sja kroz prozor 0_o
 * BotaniCar|2 nods
<jelly> na kraju dodje CEO i veli outsourcat cemo IT, ionako nis ne rade
<ravilov> "ideally, no one should know you exist"
<StephenS> ajes nemam ja odbor
<StephenS> niti imam nameru ici IPO
<StephenS> nemam revenue u milionima
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jedared mi se desilo nesto slicno, pa su nakon ~3 mjeseca odlucili outsorsati mene, kako sam u medjuvremenu nasao drugi job placali su me ~1.5x vise za u pola losiji posel .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Jel los znak ako na nekom web servisu tipa "HotOrNot" za zadnjih 200 zena posteno kliknem "dopada mi se" ? jebate, mislio sam da sam izbirljiv :)
<SilverSpace> 2:2 kraj 2/3
<obruT> jelly: kak je kod vas, jel rezu stogod broj ljudi ?
<ravilov> sto se desi ako imam ext3 filesystem a mountam ga sa -t ext4 i /proc/mounts pokazuje ext4?
<BotaniCar|2> saywhat
<BotaniCar|2> kako se to moze desiti ? 
<ravilov> pitaj android
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0 
<jelly> obruT: ima nas dovoljno malo u tehnici da ne mogu samo tako
<SilverSpace> Od 1. srpnja smjet će se prodavati samo cigarete s manjom gorivosti
<jelly> obruT: jedino svako malo dodje neki project manager :-|
<SilverSpace> ma sto to znacilo 
<obruT> ravilov: nist se nece dogodit dok ne pokrenes migraciju :P
<ravilov> obruT, migraciju?
<ivoks> MmikePoso: cega?
<ravilov> cega na sta?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: frendici u $banka svako malo pak revizori dolaze , bez puno objasnjenja sto revidiraju .. 
<jelly> obruT: al dosta ljudi radi prek agencije 
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa tvoje cure!
<ivoks> MmikePoso: eh sad
 * ravilov mislio da ivoks ide na sastanak s kineskinjom
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mi sve revizore legitimiramo i trazimo papire prije nego ih pustimo da rade svoje
<ravilov> jelly, znaci revidirate revizore? nije lose
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: osim one super-zgodne koja dolazi zadnje dvije godine
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nda, velim, moglo bi vam i gore biti :) Tu superzgodnu i stripsearchate ? :D
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/482470_10202952069583210_1291465067_n.jpg
<ivoks> sljakica
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to se ne smije... 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: tehnicki ne smijes me ni legitimirati 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: da, ali te ne moram ni pustiti u firmu 
<jelly> pa ti revidiraj
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: u firmu revizore pusta portir, a ulaz odobrava uprava, tebi se samo najavi da bush imal goste ( AFAIK), ne ? 
<ivoks> tak je hladno u kuci, ne mogu tipkati
<ivoks> glupson, pa imam grijanje
<OneKorea> ovo je zgodno, kako stavi sve u jednu liniju: 13:53:17   → speedy and MmikeDOMA joined  ⇐ Mmike quit  ↔ TwoKorea and b4d popped in  
<OneKorea> sa #linux.hr a
<BotaniCar|2> Ehh, tko je partijao, partijao je : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22CHXP6m3_Q
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: FUTURE SHOCK 2001 -"The Vision"  by FS Team ( Dj Ed feat. Pulse Emission), Views: 2310, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> obruT: izgleda da ovaj caj djeluje fino su mi se zglobovi oporavili 
<Hrki> http://danas.net.hr/novac/od-1-srpnja-u-hrvatskoj-ce-se-smjeti-prodavati-samo-ovakve-cigarete
<Hrki> dosadni su vise i bogu i vragu s tim cigaretama
<Hrki> jebote, pustite ljude da uzivaju u necemu
<BotaniCar|2> Uzivaj u placanju poreza i skupljanju flasa ! 
<Hrki> pa jeba im mater nadobudnu
<Hrki> zato u zadnje vrijeme nemogu uopce nazicat cigarete dok mi trebaju, vise nitko ne pusi
<BotaniCar|2> ja vise ne dijelim cigarete. 
<BotaniCar|2> je'ote , od posla do doma podiejlim 10kn .. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: taj future shock...
<Hrki> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: daaa ? :) 
<ivoks> zadnji put kad je zagreb bio *dio*, a ne sljedbenik, glazbenih dogadjana u svijetu
<Hrki> ma ja bi si kupio da ih pusim, ali trebaju bi samo 2-3 dnevno
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: jesteda :( 
<ivoks> i to do '96.
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjSLhiKWu7c
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Future Shock 2001 - "Rave Invaders" @ Zagreb Fair 1996 (Pt.1), Views: 1337, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<MmikePoso> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv6hnfo2kuc
<datase`> MmikePoso: Title: Dave Clarke Perfection Zagreb 04 04 2003, Views: 739, Rating: 92.0%
<BotaniCar|2> A i taj perfection isto nabijem na .. pocasno mjesto :) S tim da mi taj Clarke nije nikad legao, ne volim nabijanje/minimal 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x9tlGdN_U0
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Future Shock 2001 - "The Vision" @ Zagreb, Dom Sportova 1995, Views: 1869, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam di da nadjem onog Tannitha s FS1 , kakvu je gabbu taj lupao .. 
 * jelly nemre slusat visoko repetitivne, nisko melodicne stvari
<ivoks> jelly: future shock je nasa najrecentnija kulturna ostavstina svijetu :D
<ivoks> koliko god je to super, toliko je i tuzno :)
<jelly> ivoks: jebo to :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Ni ja vise, ali bilo je dana kad sam na frendovu "nije mjuza ako nema 200BPMa" klimao glavom :) Mladi krele :) 
<jelly> radije mi daj 2cellos koji lupaju sam obrade
<ivoks> 2cellos
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> fejk
<ivoks> to su sljedbenici
<BotaniCar|2> a daj, ti 2chellos su mi bas ono za 'cke barit' :) 
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwzpAr12zsE
<datase`> MmikePoso: Title: DJ Rush live @ Strasse E Dresden 2000, Views: 57536, Rating: 98.536586%
<ivoks> apocalytica je vec davno sve odsvirala
<MmikePoso> ivoks: word
<MmikePoso> 2chellos su kopije samo takve
<jelly> ivoks: pa sto? everything old is new again
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0
<datase`> ivoks: Title: One - Apocalyptica, Views: 17169486, Rating: 98.12516%
<jelly> i khronos quartet
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDKaoun0aAs
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Naomi, Krafty (Zagreb EP, 1993), Views: 11584, Rating: 95.492954%
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Nothing Else Matters - Apocalyptica, Views: 24673853, Rating: 98.731928%
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Wf9XR384g
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Brandon Machine - Tay-Chee Is Not Dead, Views: 778, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> kad vidim sto danas nasi 'glazbenici' stvaraju, zlo mi je
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAz3J_5ZxS0
<datase`> MmikePoso: Title: Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - I'm Not Sleepin'.wmv, Views: 20078, Rating: 98.688526%
<Hrki> to je zato jer se ne drogiraju kao prije
<ivoks> to je melos istocniji i od grcke
<Hrki> pogledaj bendove u 70'
<Hrki> to je nenadjebivo, bilo i ostalo
<ivoks> ma novi val je malo izhajpan
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: ne kuzim zakaj se mojoj Saneli BBVD ne dopadaju, to su ta-akvi carevi da su milina :)
<ivoks> nije los, ali nije ni bio bas tako dobar
<ivoks> hype
<ivoks> to je bio dasak slobode
<tonil> ravilov, taj mi cover savrsen i stavio sam istu pjesmu od metalice na fejs prije dva mjeseca
<ivoks> pravi bendovi su bili zabranjivani
<Hrki> pa novi val je zakasnjela reakcija na svijet 70'ima :D
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar|2: prejebeni su :)
<ravilov> tonil, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At0A-4MEbag
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Gregorian - Nothing Else Matters, Views: 332955, Rating: 97.970628%
<Hrki> kakve su to pjesme, kao da sam u crkvi :D
<tonil> ajme ravilov odlicna je!
<tonil> hvala za ovo
<ravilov> np
<tonil> e Hrki da bar ovo sviraju u crkvi bio bih tamo svake nedjelje
<ivoks> Lawsuit: Oracle Called $50K 'Good Money For an Indian'
<ivoks> isss, place u oracleu su male
<ivoks> $60,000 za high-performing salesman u kaliforniji
<jelly> ivoks: stas mislio, da ce oracle biti djubre samo prema customerima, a super prema radnicima
<Hrki> da sica, neznam sta uopce programiraju da tu sicu
<ivoks> u kaliforniji je to sica
<ivoks> dovljna za stan i rezije
<ivoks> i to je to
<Hrki> pa policajac zaradjuje vise od njih
<Hrki> frendica mi bila hostesa, zaradila je oko 1000 po noci
<ravilov> treba radit u cali a zivit negdje drugdje... cak i uz tranzit bi se moglo isplatit
<ivoks> 'hostesa' :)
<jelly> khm
<ivoks> ravilov: pa to ja radim :)
<Hrki> cuj, zgodna je
<Hrki> pa ameri svrsavaju
<ivoks> ok, radim u londonu, a zivim na otoku :)
<ravilov> ivoks, jerbo london nije na otoku? :p
<ivoks> hrvatskom otoku
<ravilov> jerbo london nije na hrvats... aha cek
<ivoks> ...na kojem nemam grijanja...
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: malo prije si rekao da je samo zima, ali da iams grijanje, kak sad :)
<ravilov> ivoks, pa samo navuci rukavice za grudanje
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: imam onu elektricnu, treba vremena
 * BotaniCar|2 procitao rukavice za gundjanje :)
<ivoks> ravilov: u kuci je hladnije nego vani
<ivoks> a moram radit u kuci
<ravilov> pa ugasi klimu :p
<jelly> obuci duge rukave
<ivoks> imam duge rukave i jaknu
 * jelly se pokusa sjetiti jos nekog beskorisnog savjeta
<jelly> onda pati!
<ravilov> nalozi vatru?
<tonil> eh da je se meni ubacit na OSM-a preko poljskog officea tamo mornar ima nekih 7500,al traze same ljude sa iskustvom
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: pokusaj s "obuci oggsice" :) 
<tonil> eura*
<ivoks> medvjedi izjednacili na 3:3
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: kaj nisi ti rekao da bi rado bio manager u ETK ? 
<tonil> ak mi to ne uspije onda sam ovdje
<BotaniCar|2> je'ote sto pamtim kad ne duvam :D
<tonil> haha
<tonil> ravilov, slusas li staru keltsku glazbu ima par dobrih
<ravilov> uglavnom ne osim ako mi se neka bas svidi
<tonil> ravilov, neki dan na tvu naletio na ovu bas mi se svidjela posebno na 0:25 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nik6s_F31aI
<datase`> tonil: Title: Asterix a Obelix soundtrack, Views: 105082, Rating: 99.34292%
<ravilov> nije lose ali nije moj djir
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXNfe2W8c8 # za ljubitelje vokala :) 
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Musicless Musicvideo / THE PRODIGY - firestarter, Views: 110417, Rating: 98.99497%
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hZUZCoMKxA
<datase`> tonil: Title: 700 Pipers and Drummers in Calgary, Views: 3229064, Rating: 98.91387%
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBaHPND2QJg
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Som Sabadell flashmob - BANCO SABADELL, Views: 30391519, Rating: 98.2012%
<SilverSpace> bod je v zepu 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj je orakl usao u partnerstvo s verizonom ?!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ima negdje prijenos?
<BotaniCar|2> [15:24:00] <imjon> Azure still doesn't support PTR records
<BotaniCar|2> jeb'o ih klaud
<jelly> huh
<jelly> cak i moj VM provider za 1.90€/mjesec daje PTR
<BotaniCar|2> Presmijesno, a nemosh izvuci suvisao odgovor zasto je tako .. 
<jelly> "komplikovano!"
<BotaniCar|2> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windowsazure/jj156088.aspx # not available. Carry on nothing to ask here .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Kad bacis oko na "considerations" consideras da odes dalje :) 
<ivoks> nedavno sam bio na jednom sastanku u jednoj drzavnoj instituciji
<ivoks> gdje je voditelj informatike ispran, brainwashed skroz
<ivoks> i na sastanku on, ja i jos jedan lik iz te institucije
<ivoks> i ovaj drugi, koji nije informaticar, ga pita zasto ne koriste open source mail server rjesenje, odnosno, zasto forsiraju exchange
<ivoks> a ovaj voditelj pocne pricat o open officeu
<ivoks> kako open office nije kao ms office
<ivoks> i sad oboje ga gledamo, i ne zelimo covjeka prekidati
<ivoks> jer nema pojma o cem prica
<ivoks> znao samo ponavljati fraze koje je naucio na nekoj akademiji
<ivoks> iako nemaju veze sa sastankom
<jelly> i jeste im prodali exchange i standards-kompatibilno rjesenje
<ivoks> nisam im ja nista prodao
<ivoks> ja odustao od daljnjeg razgovora na tu temu
<BotaniCar|2> AFAIK drzavne institucije kasne i s placanjem licnci za windowse
<jelly> koje prica smtp kao exchange, imap kao exchange, pa ajde, slozi se i ActiveSync ako hoce licencu koju MS trazi platit
<ivoks> ma bas me briga
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> dobro, tebe briga al mozda bi im neko drugi prodao ;-)
<ivoks> exchange su im vec prodali
<ivoks> on je uvjeren da je to besplatno
 * BotaniCar|2 snorts
<jelly> ivoks: e, TO je marketing
<ivoks> pa velim, brainwashed
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ako nesto licencirano uzmes i koristis, ane platis licencu, to je besplatno - ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda malo kradja, ali besplatno
<ivoks> ne, drzava im kupila sve
<ivoks> a slazu sami
<jelly> kad ne ide iz njihovog budzeta, besplatno je
<ivoks> vec 4 godine
<ivoks> ne mogu slozit
<ivoks> presmijesno mi to
<ivoks> a imaju postfix server ispred exchangea
<ivoks> ni ne znaju kakva se sve sranja desavaju izvan njihovog malog dvorista
<ivoks> kad im se to makne, bit ce veselje :)
<jelly> nda ce bit belaja, pa ce uzeti skatulju ispred, opet closed sos
<jelly> recimo, McAfee skatulju :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da MekDrek vise ni drzavni sluzbenici ne bi kupili :D
<rut> jelly jel sljaka sve sa ovlastima ?
<jelly> rut: hm, mislim da to nije tvoj problem
<BotaniCar|2> rut:  zasto potenciras sansu da popusim ban ? :D
<rut> jelly pa mislio sam da demonstriras malo ?!
<jelly> rut: sorry, o tome necu raspravljati
<rut> jelly nisam ni mislio raspravljat
<BotaniCar|2> To je to, guys with guns don't discuss ! 
<jelly> onda nemoj pitat, i sve pet
<rut> jelly nisam pitao za raspravu vec za demo :) al dobro .. nisi od volje  ... ok
<rut> botanicar http://imgbox.com/adj8B06g
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<rut> jelly bi bio ovaj desno . jel tako ? taj je u filmu bio brz na okidacu ?!
 * BotaniCar|2 se odmice od aktivno-pasivnih provokacija koje nije sam inicirao
<BotaniCar|2> zajebi tebra, tko kraj tebe hoda moze samo naje*at :) 
<BotaniCar|2> gle kaj si mi na #lzs napravio :D
<rut> ja ?!!!!!!
<jelly> rut: molim prekini s hajlajtovima na jedno 15 minuta, imam pametnijeg posla nego tebe slusat
<rut> ja te zvao tamo ?
<jelly> rut: ok?
<rut> ma nemoras se prijetit . OK 
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> danas sam pojeo samo 2 sendvica
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/ubuntu-maker-boosted-revenue-in-2013-but-doubled-loss-to-21-million/
<ivoks> svasta :)
<ivoks> citaj izmedju redaka :)
<ivoks> canonical limited, UK dio grupe, uopce ne zaradjuje :)
<jelly> ivoks: nisi li ti tamo zaposlen
<ivoks> ali cinjenica da su place 15 posto je indikativno :)
<ivoks> jelly: jesam u canonical uk
<jelly> dakle nista ne radite? :-)
<ivoks> canonical grupa je medjunarodna firma
<ivoks> canonical limited (uk ogranak) samo isplacuje place :)
<ivoks> canonical usa, canonical canada, canonical taiwan i canonical china su money makers
<jelly> zvuci kao najbolja firma za radnike, samo place 
<ivoks> pa naradis se :)
<jelly> ali ne u uk, nego za kineze, kineze, kanadjane ili amere
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> niti jedan klijent s kojim ja radim nije iz europe
<ivoks> europa ni nema novca :)
<ivoks> ova cifra od 66 milijona $ mi se cini smijesna :)
<jelly> a gle, vjerojatno je nounar izvukao podatke koje moze izvuci
<ivoks> da
<jelly> a PR ga je odjebao, i sta sad
<ivoks> nije daleko od istine i dobro je zakljucio
<ivoks> da je canonical u investicijskom ciklusu
<ivoks> a UK ogranak odnosi puno, jer tu je sve sto se tice telefona
<ivoks> veci dio tog ureda tamo je zauzet za dizajn i testiranje telefona i svega oko toga
<ivoks> 'ureda'
<ivoks> kat u blue fin zgradi
<ivoks> volio bi otici u tajvan
<ivoks> tamo imamo urede u Taipei 101
<ivoks> na 46. katu :)
<SilverSpace> pokiso ko mis
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da bio je na sport klub 
<SilverSpace> Just found in current AMD drivers (libs are not stripped): "nm /usr/lib/libamdocl64.so | grep -i backdoor" -> ... osTestBackdoorATI
<SilverSpace> http://imgur.com/I8831dN
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: izmedju redaka citam da , ako nisi jeo - pio si ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Za*ebo si grijanje , zgrijao si se sam :) 
<SilverSpace> windows 9 ce izgledat ko ubuntu unity 
<CTCP2> znao sam da se rudarenje koristi u sprezi s ATIem za spijunazu cijele planete
<CTCP2> bas smo ovce
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> ne da se ne bunimo vec im jos i pomazemo
<CTCP2> #idiots #idiots
 * CTCP2 ode po R9 280x i cekic...
<SilverSpace> ?
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> :trol:
<CTCP2> DomaMuff1n : si dizo pare prek PBZa
<CTCP2> vidim da si se piskarao s onim dakkyem
<DomaMuff1n> CTCP2: onda vidis i da ne koristim PBZ
<CTCP2> reko mozd si probo
<CTCP2> za 10% prodam dusu vragu
<CTCP2> a ne da promijenim banku xD
<DomaMuff1n> Da imas suprugu s racunom u drugoj banci ne bi se morao muciti :) 
<CTCP2> xd
<DomaMuff1n> Cek, jel j to razmisljam da novac uplacujem zeni :)
<CTCP2> probaj, javi :>
<DomaMuff1n> Zanemari me, mora da sam pijan ili nesto 
<CTCP2> xd
<DomaMuff1n> nda, CTCP2 ako zelis primati paru SEPAom, morat ces u serste, nitko drugi ne radi tako. Radilo je prije, ali se regulativa promijenila i ovo kaj je dakky pisao vise nije tako .
<DomaMuff1n> *erste
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQ7QaduWlU
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: ELIZABETH STARR, LACEY WILDD & SUMMER CUMMINGS in "BLONDE SQUAD" OFFICIAL TRAILER, Views: 34345, Rating: 86.66667%
<CTCP2> bitcoin sve cesce spominju po serijama i filmovima :>
<CTCP2> u ovoj novoj seriji "Almost Human", gotovo u svakoj epki
<CTCP2> danas i u The.Blacklist.S01E11.HDTV.x264-LOL
<jelly> nakon 20 godina u struci, ucim krimpat kablove
<DomaMuff1n> *jos uvijek ne znam krimpat' napamet :) 
<jelly> ne znam ni ja, al ove zidne uticnice su hell
<DomaMuff1n> aha reglete blankiras :) 
<DomaMuff1n> to mrzim jer su ona klijesta neprijateljski nastrojena prema meni, s krimpalicma sam ok
<jelly> nema tu regleta, to je gigabit eth. za po stanu
<DomaMuff1n> Kak si ga razveo po stanu ? Ako slazes zidne uticnice,valjda negdje imas i regletu, ili sve zice negdje imas u klupku iz kojeg samo izviru konektori ? :D
<DomaMuff1n> nevrmajnd di quezdzn, gief picz 
<jelly> sve zice vode na jedno mjesto, budu drito u svic
<DomaMuff1n> fairystuff
<DomaMuff1n> Svejedno slikaj da ti svi budemo pametni s "kaj  nije moglo urednije" i sl
<jelly> moze se, al mi se ne da stavljati patch panel u spajzu i onda sve iz njega ionako u switch
<jelly> s jedne strane http://www.kliptrade.sk/img_prod/632703_spredu.jpg s druge obicni muski konektor
<jelly> e sad, pametni ljudi imaju krone lkijesta s kojim utisnu svaku zicicu da sjedne i da je noz od tog modula zareze
<jelly> ili: pametni moduli imaju tak napravljeno da kad slozis zice i stavis ovu prozirnu kapicu, ona sama stisne zice dole
 * jelly nema ni pametnog modula ni pametnog radnika
<ravilov> ni pametnog posla? :p
<jelly> mislim da je sakriti ethernet u zid pametan posal
<jelly> ymmv
<ravilov> to da, ali krimpanje bas ne zvuci pametno :)
<ravilov> zvuci vise repetitivno i dosadno
<jelly> to je kao ciscenje wca, neko treba obaviti a dal je pametno nije uopce pitanje
 * ravilov se sali
<jelly> nemam ih 200 za zakrimpati i to nikad ne radim pa je zabava
 * jelly kompjuktorima pristupa preko remote managementa
<StephenS> ubuntu-hrt
<StephenS> UBENTU
<jelly> ma nisu u buntu, par komada samo
<jelly> zato sam bedak vec 2 kabla i 2 modula spizdio... narezano prekratko jeli
 * jelly sad ima 2 produzna cat5e od 6m
 * StephenS bole tuki sta jelly ima
<jelly> StephenS: imas nesto konkretno za reci, ili se samo znas zaliti?
<StephenS> znam samo da se zalim
<StephenS> Ja sam tuzibaba
<StephenS> BRE
<StephenS> idem u sud sutra
<StephenS> zalim se na presudu
<jelly> zali se drugdje
<StephenS> zato sto mi nisu prebacili pet miliona nego samo cetiri
<StephenS> Fali mi jedan milion, negde se zaturio
<CTCP2> milion para?
 * MmikeDOMA si je turnijo novo napajanje u mintalicu
<CTCP2> jel minta bolje sad xD
<DomaMuff1n> Kakvo napajanje mika, posto, zakaj ? 
<DomaMuff1n> jelly: eksli imas spajzu ? Ja sam f'n kucicu morao raditi jer u stanu nemrem ni prdnut' :) MmikeDOMA  je izgubio sobu, on ce me razumjeti :D
<rut> muffin zar si takav papucar ?
<rut> :P
<DomaMuff1n> rut: papucar sam, nogekako! Kaj ima i vise vrsta ? 
<DomaMuff1n> Ja sam od onih patkica-slapica papucara
<rut> koliko je zena mlada/starija od tebe ?
<DomaMuff1n> Odbijam o zeni koja ne irca pricati pohotniku poput tebe! Sljedeca stvar ces ju guglat znojnog cela
<rut> svasta 
<rut> mislio sam da tebe nije uzelo al ocito sam se prevario 
<rut> usput da razjasnimo .. zar sam te ja zvao na LZS ?
<DomaMuff1n> ja ne znam koristiti windows managere, a ni napraviti svoj :( Ni na jednom mi nish ne pashe 
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuff1n, imam  balkas
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuff1n, nisam jos izgubio
<DomaMuff1n> nisi me ti zvao, ali sam zbog tebe dobio ban, koji dio je nejasan ?
<MmikeDOMA> al' budem do proljeca
<MmikeDOMA> idem si ubacit novo napajanje u desktop
<MmikeDOMA> tcha-tcha
<DomaMuff1n> \o/
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: a bas sada gledam napajanje..
<DomaMuff1n> ja sam nedavno probao gigabajtovo iz Odin serije, skro korektno napravljeno
<DomaMuff1n> jedino kaj je dve grane imalo pa sam moral je*at s balansiranjem
<SilverSpace> gadno kad ti riknu baterije na daljincu 
<SilverSpace> a nemam rezervu
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: nemres imat i baterije i necaka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> upravo on krivac zadnje dvije zavrsile kod njega 
<SilverSpace> izvadio ja iz igracke ali radile pet minuta
<Hrki> CTCP2: http://wmforum.geek.hr/t/prodajem-litecoin-mining-rig/11515
<CTCP2> KUPUJEM!
<CTCP2> ..NOT! xD
<Hrki> nisam znao da je postojao jebeni mail servis kao lababit
<Hrki> *lavabit
<CTCP2> WU mu bas i nije nes
<CTCP2> taki je moj na r9 280x :>
 * CTCP2 se belji DomaMuff1n
<CTCP2> auuu, temp su mu visoke
<CTCP2> i ventovi su na 100%
<Hrki> na cemu ti mineas
<CTCP2> 6 x Sapphire R9 280X VAPOR-X
<CTCP2> i slozio 3 polovne jeftinjak kante
<CTCP2> kante po cca 600 kn
<CTCP2> 760 kH/s po kartici
<CTCP2> 760-770
<CTCP2> i WU 700-720
<Hrki> kolko para te kartice dosle ?
<CTCP2> po 2500 komad
<CTCP2> slozio bi jos da imam kesha :>
<CTCP2> svako malo naletim na neku polovnu povoljnu grafu
<CTCP2> il grafu sa pokvarenom memorijom a funkcionalnim procem
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/53762833
<Mmike> http://moviecode.tumblr.com/
<StephenS> MRKI
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-15
<ravilov> lo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vele da je ova bolja nago DasKeyboard http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se1700
<vileni> jel ima netko da prodaje das keyboard u hr?
<jelly> samo das auto
<BotaniCar> :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly> gud mounin
<Mmike> vileni, kre si je uzeo to neki dan
<Mmike> to = das
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak ti radi dms onaj? ja nisam uspio jos - vbox image koji sam skinuo je potrgan nekak :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: olcno
<drj_cro> skinuo paket za ubuntu i instalirao
<drj_cro> i dizem ga samo kad mi treba(ne dize se kod boota)
<Mmike> paket za ubuntu?
<Mmike> drkserkenj
<Mmike> de s inaso to? :)
<ravilov> ppa?
<drj_cro> sec
<drj_cro> dodas u sources.list deb http://apt.nuxeo.org/;apt-get update;apt-get install nuxeo
<drj_cro> podesis bazu koju zelis postgre/mysql i vozi
<iv4N> jutro!
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/kako-biste-vi-reagirali-na-napad-bebe-iz-pakla/721677.aspx
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<drj_cro> to doma imam svaki dan i ne jedna beba vec dvojcu vraga :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> moj je jos andjelak :)
<BotaniCar> ma uvijek su, kad ih usporedis s tim kakav si ti bil u toj dobi ;) Sad tek razumijem kad mi je stari govoril da nemrem bit' mangup kao on :) Sve se to razvodnilo :) 
<BotaniCar> ja sam s 3 izazvao svoju prvu eksploziju, moj mali jos nish nije raznio ;=
<Mmike> http://goo.gl/c2TWJa
<Mmike> weird :)
<iv4N> BotaniCar: s tri zapalio didi slamu na selu :) zar je današnjim klincima tako teško nabaviti šibice, nešto s tendencijom eksplozije ili sl. :)
<BotaniCar> iv4N: brijem da smo mi starci krivi, stojimo im nad glavom kao da ce to nesto pomoci :)
<iv4N> BotaniCar: a i vremena su druga. nama je nešto kasnije zanimacija bila skupljati gerele, metke i sl., njima Temple Run :)
<BotaniCar> http://cdn.visualnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Computing_Before_Facebook_1.jpg
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> nisam ni trebao ici u sibenik
<ivoks> dosao po potvrdu da sam predao zahtjev za legalizaciju, jer u objektu kojeg legaliziram mislim obavljati djelatnost
<ivoks> i veli zenska 'di? kako se zovete?'
<ivoks> zapise na papiric i kaze, evo, za 10ak dana dobijete rjesenje
<ivoks> \o/ novi troskovi!
<Hrki> kak se prije gradilo bez tih zahtjeva?
<Hrki> vidim da pol hrvatske ilegalno gradilo
<ivoks> da pol...
<ivoks> 700.000+ objekata je izgradjeno bez papira
<ivoks> to je 2/3 hrvatske :)
<Hrki> ne kuzim, kako ih nije bilo strah da im ne sruse
<ivoks> pa bili su clanovi partije/hdza/sdpa
<Hrki> pa sta ljudi koji rade po zakonu uvjek najebu u hrv?
<ivoks> bezakonje po pitanju urbane kulture je nesto sto je bilo normalno nakon raspada austrougarske
<Hrki> ali bitno da su se radi perkovica svi digli na noge, a to sto svi varaju drzavu je ok :D
<Hrki> jebeno dvolican narod
<Hrki> fuj
<ivoks> zasto dovlican?
<ivoks> koliko ti imas godina?
<ivoks> ili imas 70+, jer si ubijao ustase, kako si jednom rekao
<ivoks> ili imas 14, pa ni ne znas kako zivot tece
<Hrki> ne, mlatim mlade ustase
<Hrki> radim sacekuse poslije koncerata
<BotaniCar> Brijem da sjedis doma i kopas nos , mastajuci o jedrim Ustaskinjama :)
<Hrki> imam jednu iz familije i dosta mi ih je :D
<Hrki> ogorceni na srbe :)
<Hrki> zato mi je muka tih komunjara i nacionalista, dosadni ko proljev su vise... uvjek jedno te isto
<ivoks> pa zasto ih onda stalno spominjes?
<Hrki> pa ti si danas spomenuo, jucer sam trollo jer mi je bilo dosadno
<Hrki> nemozemo svaki dan o bitcoinovima govorit
<ivoks> svaki dan ih spominjes
<ivoks> ja velim anegdotu o legalizaciji bespravno sagradjenih objekata
<ivoks> a ti u to uspijes uvesti pricu o perkovicu
<ivoks> a ta prica je tipicna lijevo/desna gluparija
<Hrki> pa da, jer zasto se ljudi uzmeniravaju za perkovica, a ne o sebi koji nisu legalizirali objekt
<Hrki> prije neka pocnu od sebe, a onda nek seru
<ivoks> pa zato sto je problem legalizacije rijesen
<ivoks> mozda ne idealno, ali barem je rijesen
<Hrki> pa resava se i on...
<Hrki> ali svaki dan moram citati od komunjarama
<Hrki> dosadno kao proljev
<ivoks> Od 32 milijarde eura vrijednosti državne imovine Hrvatska ostvaruje oko 1 posto BDP-a, što je iznimno malo. Procjenjuje se da smo treća zemlja Europe po "bogatstvu" državne imovine.
<ivoks> tuzno.
<CTCP2> cijela rvacka je tuzna :D
<Hrki> pa kak nece biti, dok se govori o pizdarijama iz proslosti kao da su se jucer desile
<Hrki> a ljudi onda ni ne kuze sta je kapitalizam, zovu ljudi jucer 101 i njima nije jasno kako ima u hrvatskoj bogatih obitelji
<Hrki> kaj su mislili, da bude med i mlijeko dok otidjemo iz juge
<Hrki> neka bude jos vise bogatih obitelji
<Hrki> to je i cilj
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcqR2SawLP4&list=WLVj--_8NSTaYHUcTnH4xb0DfI0ZfH8bmw
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Pesme o Titu i Jugoslaviji,remix,deo drugi,Nenad M., Views: 5333, Rating: %
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> ljudi su navikli ne raditi
<ivoks> misle da zato sto su dosli na posao, da su radili
<Hrki> pa ako su navikli ne raditi, onda su u jugi morali ostati
<ivoks> u sibeniku ured za gradnju prima stranke ponedjeljkom, srijedom i petkom
<ivoks> od 08 do 11
<ivoks> utorkom i cetvrtkom ne rade
<Hrki> gle sori, nemoj spominjat sibenik sa hrvatskom
<Hrki> tamo su lijeni za popizdit
<Hrki> neda im se ni govorit, kamoli radit
<ivoks> i onda ja dodjem 9, i onda zena pizdi na mene ko da sam joj dosao bubreg uzet
<ivoks> uredjujem dvoriste na murteru
<ivoks> i tko vodi uredjivanje?
<ivoks> kanadjanin
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zvuce kao zupni uredi, rade 2/5 dana, a ako ih i ulovis, nisi bas dobrodosao (iako im donosis paru) :D
<ivoks> i lik ti odma hoce prodati jos posla, sve ce ti napraviti
<ivoks> a domaci mi je 3 mjeseca ravnao navezeni sljunak
<ivoks> nasao tu dva-tri klinca i radi
<ivoks> nije idealno, ali barem rade :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zasto bi tamo uopce isao, ne znam :)
<CTCP2> zanimljivo, skoro niko od dalmatinaca nece radit u gradjevini
<SilverSpace> dan
<iv4N> ivoks: tako je i u Slavoniji, radno vrijeme ne bih ja bolje izmislio :)
<Hrki>  zanimljivo, skoro niko od dalmatinaca nece radit
<Hrki> :D
<CTCP2> sve kaj im se radi, rade im kontinentalci
<iv4N> ivoks: a kad dođeš, onda je kava ili marenda :)
<iv4N> ivoks: i obavezno bezobrazan stvav ako ispituješ previše, kao gdje je ured X
<ivoks> ne bi rekao da dalmatinci nece raditi
<ivoks> specificno je to
<Hrki> neznam, ja dok sam vidio kako se radnici secu u kninu po pogonu, a kako kod mene i to je druga prica :D
<ivoks> da ti zivis gdje oni zive, i da ti zaradis od apartmana dovoljno da prezivis zimu, da ti ne treba auto i sve sto sad mislis da ti ne treba (a za sto njih boli k), ne bi ni ti puno vise radio
<Hrki> nije ni cudno da sve u dalamaciji propada
<ivoks> pa ne bi rekao da propada
<ivoks> dalmacija je samoodrziva, gospodarski
<ivoks> skupa s istrom
<ivoks> slavonija nije
<ivoks> jer tamo jos uvijek briju da je psenica izvor blagostanja
<CTCP2> ivoks : al ovi koji nemaju posla takodje nece radit
<Hrki> pa je, kak mora biti tesko odrziv kad iznajmljujes stolice i krevete
<jelly> ivoks: pricas za trenutno ili za teoretski?
<Hrki> to ti bar nemogu uzet :D
<CTCP2> zna par ovih malih gradjevinaca kaj stalno rade po dalmaciji
<ivoks> jelly: teoretski, ali ni trenutno nije daleko
<CTCP2> nigdje nemreju nac radnike
<jelly> jer za dalmaciju nisam bas siguran da su u plusu ili na nuli
<CTCP2> stalno dovede kontinentalce
<SilverSpace> joj
<jelly> istra vjerojatno jest
<iv4N> CTCP2: jer mu rade par mjeseci, dok ne shvate da ništa od novca
<iv4N> CTCP2: pa onda zove novu turu
<CTCP2> iv4N : netocno, covjek normalno placa
<SilverSpace> ipak nisu baterije riknuo daljinac 
<ivoks> jelly: gledam sibenik
<Hrki> nista, moram onda i ja upogonit stan za rentanje, vidim da se dobro zivi od toga
<ivoks> jelly: prije 10 godina taj je grad bio grad slucaj; jad i bijeda
<ivoks> jelly: od onda su dobro napredovali
<ivoks> kad im je propala subvencionirana industrija, rad je bio ocajan
<ivoks> s/rad/grad/
<Hrki> pa nisu prosle godine napravili pokop za grad, kao da nema uopce industrije, da nema nicega 
<jelly> ivoks: imas li sto protiv da dovucemo jos dva bota na kanal, jedan za !ops koji se koristi na #debian*, #ubuntu*, ##Linux*, drugi za komentiranje banova i vremensko odbaniranje.  Prvi, ASM, je poluprivatni, drugi, eir je od freenodeta
<ivoks> koji se to koristi na ubuntu*?
<jelly> AntiSpamMeta bi trebao biti i tamo
<ivoks> ja sam inace protiv opova na kanalu
<ivoks> podsjeca me na #croatia na idolnetu
<iv4N> +1
<ivoks> gdje su ljudi dolazili na irc radi opanja i glupiranja, a ne razgovora
<jelly> ivoks: botovi nisu +o ako ne trebaju biti taj tren
<iv4N> na lzs se desio kaos radi toga
<ivoks> jelly: protiv sam anti-spam botova jer do sada nismo imali problem sa spamom
<ivoks> ako postane problem, stavit cemo
<jelly> to sto se bot tako zove, ne znaci da smao tome sluzi
<ivoks> a cemu sluzi?
<jelly> za !ops highlight
<ivoks> a svrha toga je...?
<jelly> i za tracking problematicnih korisnika kroz vise kanala
<ivoks> za pinganje opova
<jelly> ivoks: da opovi budu obavijesteni o mogucem problemu bez da se vidi tko je op, i bez da se vidi na kanalu
<CTCP2> gay
<ivoks> sama cinjenica da razgovaramo o opovima mi dize zeludac
<ivoks> jelly: nack dok se ne pokaze potreba
<ravilov> ivoks je hippie :p
<CTCP2> power to the people
<jelly> ivoks: radi se o infrastrukturi koja pomaze i drzi history o potencijalnim problemima
<rut> :) 
<CTCP2> A.I.
<jelly> ivoks: bar bi eir htio imati, da automatski brise banove
<CTCP2> bome bi ovu ban listu trebalo zbrisat
<ivoks> mozda sam hippy, ali ovaj kanal postoji od 2005.
<ivoks> i nije bilo problema
<rut> :)
<jelly> ivoks: da li se slazes da treuntno imamo problem koji se zove rut?
<rut> :(
<ivoks> ne bas
<jelly> ivoks: i da ti nisi tu, i da ti se ne da obavljati whack-a-troll kad isti odluci biti bezobrazan?
<ravilov> hm
<jelly> zadnji put si odustao i rekao da ga prijavimo policiji ako postoji kazneno djelo
<ivoks> ne sjecam se da sam to rekao tebi
<rut> jelly jel ti imas neki problem ?
 * ravilov pocinje sumnjati da je "nije nikad bilo problema" zapravo jako subjektivna izjava
<jelly> rekao si kanalu
<ivoks> rekao sam covjeku koji se zalio da ga ovaj osobno zeza
<ivoks> ja sam ruta upozorio
<ivoks> jel bezobrazan, je
<jelly> opetovano, i ne pokazuje znakove poboljsanja
<ivoks> ali da cu mijenjati kanal koji uredno radi cijelo desetljece radi njega, necu
 * CTCP2 misli da je rut ok
 * ravilov smatra da takvima koji samo sire negativnu i toksicnu atmosferu nije mjesto na ovom kanalu i da to treba sankcionirati, pa makar to znacilo opovanje
<ivoks> mene vise smetaju rasprave o coinovima :)
<jelly> mene smeta podjebavanje i imam volju to dokinuti
<ivoks> jelly: i zato si dobio mogucnost kicka, bana i akicka
<Mmike> ivoks, kak se to koristi?
<Mmike> tj, kak si dam opa?
<ravilov> ivoks, kanal moze funkcionirati i 100 godina, ali je onda potreban samo jedan ovakav lik da kanal unisti
<ravilov> it happened before
<ravilov> svjedocio sam tome
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes si dati opa, vec mozes chanservu reci da nekog bana/kicka/akicka
<jelly> ivoks: ok.  Trebao bih jos infrastrukturu za zapisivanje komentara o pojedinoj akciji.  To je eir.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/15/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<ivoks> meni je to dovoljno
<ivoks> kada ne netko potuzi na nekoga, *ljudska osoba* provjeri log i osobno intervenira
<iv4N> zaraza sa linuxzasve kanala je prešla i ovdje, nevjerovatno.
<ivoks> kakva zaraza?
<jelly> ivoks: ljudska osoba provjerava i logove od ASMa
<jelly> iv4N: nema zaraze, imas ruta koji se pravi da je iznad pristojnosti i CoC
<ivoks> jelly: mozemo staviti, ali ako kanal postane 'op ovo, ono, bananje svega i svacega, botovi lete van'
<ivoks> gade mi se kanali na kojima opovi misle kako je kanal njihov, umjesto da to shvate kao odgovornost
<ivoks> i kanali i takvi ljudi
<iv4N> jelly: imaš preosjetljive pojedince, ništa više
<ivoks> vrijedjanje nije dozvoljeno
<iv4N> a ako uvede opove završit ćete kao #linuxzasve.com
<ravilov> iv4N, na ovakve provokacije je pogresno ne biti osjetljiv
<jelly> ivoks: ni ja ne volim vidljive opove i prepucavanje; poanta je imati kanal za normalnu komunikaciju
<iv4N> ravilov: pa zajebavaj i ti njega
<ravilov> da se spustim na njegov nivo? zasto?
<ivoks> a kako je to vrijedjao?
<ravilov> to je ko da kazes, bio mi lopov u kuci, umjesto da prijavim kradju idem i ja krast
<ivoks> i kad?
<ravilov> ivoks, http://pastebin.com/1G2Rk8qH  <-- log od prije par dana
<CTCP2> trolanje je sastavni dio irca
<CTCP2> jedno bez drugog nejdu xD
<iv4N> slažem se
<ravilov> CTCP2, sankcije isto
<iv4N> isto se sla
<iv4N> žem
<iv4N> ali nikakvi ekstremi, ako je funkcioniralo do sada, ostaviti
<ravilov> btw pojam "vrijedjanja" isto moze biti subjektivno interpretiran ali to nije poanta, ako se ljudi osjecaju povrijedjeno i nelagodno, kanal gubi funkciju
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> rut: presao si mjeru
<iv4N> rut: koji je tvoj problem? prvo praviš frku radi opova na lzs, kasnije radi manjka opova ovdje?
<ivoks> nije ni ravilov bio andjeo
<iv4N> rut: chill i sve pet
<jelly> ivoks: ravilov je popizdio jednom-dvaput u zadnjih 6 mjeseci, a rut se bahati otkad se pojavio. 
<jelly> ni blizu ista stvar
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno
<ivoks> ja nisam vlanik ovog kanala
<ivoks> vlasnik
<ivoks> drugo, kao sto sam rekao, uredno je ekzistirao 10 godina
<ivoks> ljudi su dolazili i odlazili
<ravilov> hm da, kanal izgleda nema foundera
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> trece, ne trebam 'advokate'
<ivoks> ako netko radi sranja, uredno mi to mozete javiti
<ivoks> tu sam svaki dan
<ravilov> problem je sto te nema u kriticnom trenutku :(
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima? kakva se to smislena rasprava odvija u 1 ujutro?
<ravilov> no dobro, sad ima drugih (polu)opova
<ivoks> founder kanala je canonical
<ravilov> it's the internet, uvijek je vrijeme i za smisleno i za besmisleno
<jelly> Ruj 28 17:19:04 <rut>   jel vi radite sto pametnog ili se samo pravite da radite ?
<ivoks> za otvaranje kanala je trebalo proci proceduru (do tad smo bili #ubuntu.hr)
<jelly> ^^ nije 1 ujutro
<jelly> a taj stav je ono, tipican
<ivoks> da, ima drzak stav
<ivoks> ali isto tako ja Mmikea posaljem u kurac i on mene posalje u kurac
<weshmashian> ali mmike je micica :)
<jelly> da, ali ne konstantno, a i Mmiketa preba ponekad
<ivoks> i s vremenom smo jedan drugoga skuzili i uspostavili nacin komunikacije
<jelly> a rut bas prca dokle ide
<jelly> jebiga, ako ti ne vidis razliku, ne znam sto bi rekao
<SilverSpace> otvorio ocistio i za sad radi daljinac
<ravilov> ivoks, cinjenica je da rut ne radi bas nista drugo osim trollanja i vrijedanja, respect drugih je njemu strani pojam
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sad probaj bez baterije :p
<SilverSpace> prerano sam reko 
<SilverSpace> opet ne radi 
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> dobro, onda vrati bateriju
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce lemilica morat radit 
<SilverSpace> prelemit sve elemente 
<ravilov> sretno
<SilverSpace> 50 eura je novi 
 * ravilov je tako jednom reinforce-ao lemove u bezicnom misu
<ravilov> losa vijest - ne radi nista bolje
<ravilov> dobra vijest - ne radi nista losije
<ivoks> sorry, sidetracked
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> vidim razliku i razumijem sto zelis
<ivoks> samo je moj pogled na svijet malo drugaciji od tvojeg jelly 
<ivoks> ja nemam nista protiv zustrije rasprave koja bi nekome i digla zivac
<ravilov> human moderation vs. automatic moderation
 * ravilov to tako vidi
<ivoks> ja mislim da nije uvreda 'ignoriraj me, ne zelim da me citas'
<ivoks> ili 'zasto mislis da mi ti nesto mozes zabraniti'
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> uvreda je 'jebo ti pas mater'
<ivoks> uvreda je i 'ti si budala'
<ivoks> ako se desi jednom, ok, svako moze planut
<ivoks> rutov nacin komunikacije je primitivan
<rut> :(
<jelly> primitiva nije problem
<ivoks> je li to zbog toga sto je dijete ili sto, ne znam
<jelly> zajedljivost u svakoj replici, jest
<ivoks> ali sjeti se sebe kad si imao 14 godina i visio na ircu
<ivoks> jelly: to je njegov problem; zbog toga on nece imati prijatelje
<ivoks> ali mu ne mozes zabraniti postojanje
<ivoks> ja sam bio (a mozda sam i jos uvijek ponekad) zajedljiv u razgovoru
<jelly> ivoks: mogu zabraniti da se tako odnosi sa svim ljudima ovdje s kojima sam bio na pivi
<ivoks> ne zato sto sam zelio nekome zlo, vec zato sto eto, jebiga, nekako sam to pokupio negdje
<jelly> irc nije bogom dano pravo
<jelly> budi pristojan i postuj CoC, ili si nadji neku drugu zanimaciju
<ivoks> nije pravo, naravno
<ivoks> mora biti pristojan i mora postovati druge, naravno, slazem se
<ivoks> jesi cuo rut?
<jelly> ali doslovno prve replike koje imam u logu su passive-aggressive bullshit, cak i kad je trazio support
<ivoks> rut: nismo mi dosli tebi, vec si ti dosao k nama
<ivoks> rut: postoje pravila ovdje
<jelly> (2013-09-28 17:28-ish)
<ivoks> rut: cak i ako ti je netko mrzak, to cuvaj za sebe i svog psihijatra; ovdje smo svi jednaki
<rut> ivoks daj ima te botove i ravilovu ovlasti :)
<ivoks> ili psihologa, ne znam koji je danas termin za ljude s kojima se ide popricati jer imas viska novaca :)
<ivoks> rut: nebitno je koje ce ovlasti oni imati
<ivoks> rut: ovdje se razgovara o tebi i tvom ponasanju
<rut> ivoks onda ce biti mir jer ce njih dvojica to sredit
<rut> ivoks posto samo njima smetam
<ivoks> ravilov nece dobiti opa dok sam ja op na ovom kanalu barem jos godinu dana
<ivoks> ne zato sto ga ne volim ili nesto
<ivoks> vec zato sto se tek nedavno ukljucio aktivno na kanal
<ivoks> jelly je tu godinama
<ivoks> kao i Mmike i SilverSpace 
<ivoks> stekli su postovanje i reputaciju
<ivoks> rut: ne smetas samo njima
<ivoks> svojim pristupom smetas i drugima
<rut> ivoks nitko se nije bas zalio .. 
<rut> ivoks barem nisam ja vidio . 
<ivoks> je, zalili su se drugi, meni direktno
<ivoks> barem 5 ljudi sve skupa
<rut> ivoks e to neznam .. ok 5 od 35 ..
<ivoks> rut: i 1 je dovoljan
<rut> ivoks ok . kazem . 
<rut> ivoks moj ti je savjet da im dades to sto traze i bude mir 
<SilverSpace> jao rut dosadan si daj se urazumi 
<rut> SilverSpace kak ti kazes ;)
<jelly> rut: po meni, bilo bi dovoljno da suzbijes vrstu komentara koja implicira da je neko glup, ili da ne zna posal, ili da nema reference, kajjaznam, ali cim ti se tako nesto spomene odmah udaras kontru
<rut> ?
<jelly> ok, mozda jesmo bahati i nemamo pojma o cem pricamo, ali _nije ok_ to nabijati na nos svaki put
<rut> brijes jelly
<SilverSpace> Cheechoo, Vesce i Brast odbili sve ponude i ostaju do kraja sezone u medvescaku
<ivoks> odlicno
<rut> jelly ja nisam tu radi teh. podrske niti iceg vezanog za linux 
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> zakaj ne ignore? :)
<jelly> na primjer:  "<rut> SilverSpace kak ti kazes ;)" ja, na zalost, citam kao "pricaj to sto god zelis, a ja znam da sam u pravu"
<ivoks> rut: ali ovaj kanal je za to
<rut> mmike to sam im i ja reko .. jednom i drugom i kome god smetam
<ivoks> za linux i pomoc korisnicima
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto toksicna atmosfera od podjebavanja smeta vecini, ukljucivo i onima koji nis ne kazu
<ivoks> kao i neformalno druzenje clanova udruge
<ivoks> ili bivse udruge :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne jednome, ne ni petorici koji su se zalili, vecini
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si registrirao taj svoj nick?
<Mmike> jesam
<ivoks> Mmike: ip ti nije cloaked
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> mora bit?
<jelly> ne mora, cloak mozes trazit ako te volja
<Mmike> a htio sam
<Mmike> i onda nikak nisam
<Mmike> i onda eto
<ivoks> Mmike: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Mmike> ostalo vako
<ivoks> treba za ovlasti na botu
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto ako to dopustis jednoj osobi, dajes signal da je takvo ponasanje prihvatljivo
<Mmike> kj
<Mmike> k
<jelly> CoC upravo formalizira takve stvari
<ivoks> jel mogu sad ici raditi?
<Mmike> ja u biti nemam pojma o cem se radi
<Mmike> tj, sto se desilo da netko zasluzi ban
<ivoks> nece biti bana
<Mmike> znam da bi ivoks najradije banirao SilverSpacea zbog njegove djecacke ljubavi prema vettelu
<Mmike> al' ono
<ivoks> osim ako se predje mjera
<Mmike> nemre to :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mogu, ali necu
<Mmike> ivoks, a di je mjera? :) kad SilverSpace pocne pjesme pisat o vettelu? :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kad netko pokaze nepostovanje prema drugome
<rut> ivoks kao sto si napisao prije .. stavi me na ignore je za neke nepostovanje ?!
<Mmike> da, al' kak ces to definirati?
<Mmike> ono sto tebe vrijedja mozda ne vrijedja mene, i obrnuto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje su zvucnici :)
<Mmike> heh, fakat
<Mmike> k'o #croatia davnih dana :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u pizdi materinoj! :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam pojma, ne javljaju sdes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, narucim veceras od trecih
<jelly> rut: "Stavi me na ignore" je "ja cu nastaviti pisati ovako, boli me djon i za tebe i za ostale koji citaju"
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> mislim, smijesno mi je to
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit kak su ti nasi ducani poslovni 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto, trazio moduloosam da mi da ponudu
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo
<jelly> rut: e pa, mene je briga za ostale, barem za onih drugih 4 koji su se zalili.  Mislio ti da je ponasanje ok ili ne, radije bi da 4 osobe budu zadovoljne na kanalu nego jedna
<iv4N> Mmike: pokušati biti što objektivniji i smiren prilikom odluke
<iv4N> jelly: al ga hraniš
<rut> jelly ajde prestani se brinut za druge .. pa nisu maloumni .. reci iskreno ocu ga se JA rijesit i gotovo 
<jelly> iv4N: ne hranim ga.  Ono sto pisem javno je za ruta i za publiku.
<rut> jelly a nemoj se sakrivat iza drugih
<jelly> rut: ok.  Ostaje da ce time profitirati jos bar 4 osobe na ustrb jedne
<jelly> meni je to prihvatljiv kompromis
<rut> imas ovlasti sad pa daj +b
<ivoks> djeca
<SilverSpace> hm bas pogledao ignore listu i vidim petoricu unutra 
<jelly> nije mi jasno kak neko jedino na silu odgovara
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao 
<jelly> ivoks: a ko a djecom spada, budi se popisan
<jelly> spava*, jel
<rut> ivoks vrijeda me jelly 
<ivoks> ja sam rekao da ste oboje djeca
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> jer se tako ponasate
<rut> i ja se nasmijao na to :)
<rut> al da sam ja napisao "a ko a djecom spada, budi se popisan" .. sutra bi bilo 
<rut> ivoks copy/paste vidi kak me vrijeda 
<rut> 99.9%
<rut> EOD
<iv4N> Ima li netko preporuku za BestBuy 7" tablet do cca 800-1000kn?
<ivoks> jelly: covjek ima pravo :)
<SilverSpace> jao rut dosadan si daj se urazumi "replay"
<rut> SilverSpace primljeno na znanje ;)
<SilverSpace> iv4N: moje iskustvo bar do sada govori da u tom cjenovnom razredu nis ne valja 
<iv4N> SilverSpace: prevario bi se
 * ivoks gleda kako ce coini isto jednog dana zavrsiti na sudu kao sto je to sad s forexom slucaj :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sam god imao u rukama samo sranje 
<iv4N> SilverSpace: možda početkom prošle godine
<iv4N> SilverSpace: sad je drugačije
<jelly> ivoks: sorry, jedino na takve stvari ili +b dobijem ikakav odgovor
<drj_cro> ma ovi jeftini kinezi su zakon
<drj_cro> kupio klincima 10" dualcorac i nakon 7mj jos radi
<iv4N> SilverSpace: primjer, kod nas ja 750 kn, 2 god garancije:
<SilverSpace> iv4N: moze biti kao sto rekoh neznam nis o ovim novim 
<Mmike> iv4N, odluke glede/
<Mmike> oboje?
<Mmike> ima curka neka tu? :D
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj ti nije dovoljna zena, pa jos curke po kanalima trazis?
<iv4N> SilverSpace: Prestigio, 7" IPS, 1280x800, 2x1.5GHz A9, DualCore GPU,1GB, 8GB+card
<iv4N> i kamere
<Mmike> tpa
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> za coine i sud
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> vid't cemo vid't
<iv4N> Mmike: oko bananja
<SilverSpace> koliko se procjenjuje da je do sad vrijednost konja
<SilverSpace> ups coina
<Mmike> coyne
<Mmike> ili kojeg?
<SilverSpace> mislim ukupno u opticaju 
<SilverSpace> koliko milijardi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.modulosam.com/multimedia-speaker-dell-ax510pa-sundbar-stere-10w-black/520-10704/product/
<SilverSpace> to nemre zavrsiti dobro da ga jebes
<Mmike> za to sam trazio ponudu
<Mmike> ma moze, kaj nebi moglo
<Mmike> to je novac, sredstvo placanja
<Mmike> ak svi predju na to, onda ce proc
<Mmike> ak ne predju, onda nece proc
<niko> SilverSpace: are you the only one on *!*@ubuntu.grad.hr ?
<Mmike> as simple as that
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to to 
<Mmike> niko, most of the time he is - I sometimes join(t) from that box too.
<niko> Mmike: mind if i cloak you ?
<niko> this way the bot will recognize you
<Mmike> niko, not at all!
<Mmike> niko,  I wanted to inquiry about that ages ago, but never actually had need :) 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#401 +q jelly-home!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-01-18 12:02:47 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ!ChanServ@services. sets [#401 +q jelly-home!*@* - jelly-home!~me@pdpc/supporter/active/jelly]
<niko> so you can take a look at 
<niko> !help edit
<uBOTu-fr> niko: (edit <id> [,<id>] [<years>y] [<weeks>w] [<days>d] [<hours>h] [<minutes>m] [<seconds>s] [<-1>] means forever) -- change expiration of some active modes
<niko> !help mark
<uBOTu-fr> niko: (mark <id> [,<id>] <message>) -- add comment on a mode change
<jelly> niko: eugh, that's too chatty for the main channel.  Is there an #u*-ops channel to move those messages to?
<niko> jelly: this is why i asked ivoks, he told me to send messages here
<niko> if you setup an -ops channel, messages can move there
<jelly> oh, fine then
<niko> !edit 401 1d
<uBOTu-fr> niko: done.
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#401 +q jelly-home!*@*] edited by niko: expires at [2014-01-16 12:06:59 GMT], for 1d 0h 4m 11s in total
<niko> as an example
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#401 +q jelly-home!*@*] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-01-15 14:07:31 GMT], for 2h 4m 44s in total
<jelly> good enough
<jelly> niko: this is exactly the same functionality as eir?
<niko> and to search on them use bansearch something
<niko> jelly: same kind, yes, with some others features
<niko> https://github.com/ncoevoet/ChanTracker
<jelly> niko: thanks, that seems to be working fine
<niko> for search inside stored bans/quiets you can use bansearch, and retreive info with baninfo <id>
<jelly> Mmike: mozes probat recimo /msg uBOTu-fr mark 401 test
<jelly> niko: is there a way to unban by #id?
<ravilov> a sta se raspisali... ne mogu ni sastanak odradit a da nema cijela knjiga za citat :)
<ravilov> <rut> jelly ja nisam tu radi teh. podrske niti iceg vezanog za linux  <--- a zbog cega tocno JESI ovdje?
<ravilov> cisto znatizelja
<niko> jelly: yes, edit id 0s
<ravilov> ups, sad vidim da je rasprava zavrsila
<ravilov> pitat cu kasnije
<jelly> niko: heh
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#400 +b *!*@2001:15c0:660d:babe:babe:cafe:babe:dead] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-01-15 12:25:19 GMT], for 6d 7h 27m 54s in total
<ivoks> vec od sume ne vidim sadrzaj
<ravilov> ma samo porodjajne muke
<jelly> ivoks: zato se to stavi na -ops kanal sa strane
<tonil> jedno pitanje ak ima iko sa FOI-a,jel istina da gori ubiju ljude sa ekonomijom pa da zbog toga vecina programera i odustane od faksa
<Hrki> ivoks: pa kako bi coinovi zavrsili na sudu, nemos suditi matematici :D
<jelly> ivoks: za #d-o smo nagovorili da ide na #d-ops kao i za glavni kanal, ali tamo ima vise od jednog mamlaza na dan.  Mislim da ovdje nece biti previse smeca
<ravilov> tonil, davno je to bilo, ali da, FOI je puno vise ekonomija/poslovanje nego informatika
<Hrki> foi je bezveze
 * ravilov je isto dropout
<Hrki> trebo sam tamo na prijamni, ali dok su mi glavni predmeti na prijamnome bili engleski i hrvatski odusto sam
<Hrki> pa koji fakultet informatike briga za hrvatski
<ravilov> onaj koji u imenu ima i organizaciju :p
<tonil> da slazem se al jos mislim di bi upisa dvije godine poslije ove tri 
<tonil> mislim jos sljedece godine upisat paralelno pomorsku nautiku uz ovo pa cu vidjet
<ravilov> prilicno raznorodno?
<Hrki> pa kakve veze organizacija opet imat sa hrvatskim :D
<tonil> ravilov, da upadnem kao OIM na drillship ovo ce mi bit od pomoci ,al mislim startat ko elektronicar il driller
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s720x720/6707_10151473758126955_644339218_n.jpg
 * SilverSpace da se ponovo rodi bio bi skiper 
<ravilov> i ja isto... skipping work sve u 16 :p
<Hrki> lol
<ivoks> izasao van na terasu raditi
<ivoks> toplije nego u kuci
<ravilov> pa daj ostavi sva ulazna vrata sirom, da se ugrije u kuci
<ivoks> necu, veceras idem natrag za zagreb
<ravilov> nitko drugi ne zivi tamo inace?
<ivoks> samo radnici :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> jeftine kineskinje? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> o, gle, uBOTu-fr je zu :) Tko je delal pizdarije ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to je strasilo
<BotaniCar> jelly: o covjece s pravim izborom rijeci :D
<obruT> jelly: je Lav, SilverSpace limeni, a ravilov Dorothy
<jelly> a BotaniCar je glinda?
<ravilov> obruT, da, Toto
<obruT> jelly: ne bi bas reko :)
<BotaniCar> Prvi put sam danas na digitalnoj kameri bezriblje-oko lece vidio efekt ribljeg oka .. naravno da nije zeljen, naravno da nitko nema pojma kak je to moguce .. 
<jelly> pay no attention to the man behind the curtain
<BotaniCar> jelly: totalno bi se mogao uzivjeti u ulogu coprnice ! :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: YKINMK :->
<ravilov> cockblocked, literally: http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/animalsbeingdicks/abd-12292013.gif
<jelly> kapitalisticki kokot brani gledat zvijezdu
<BotaniCar> koliko sam puta u zadnjih godinu dana zavirio u urban dictionary zbog kratica, to je smijesno :D
<BotaniCar> Nish ne znam 
<Hrki> ja koristim google za riječnik
<Hrki> neznam ni hrvatski :)
<CTCP2> ne znas da se ne znam pise ne znam
<Hrki> znam ali ne jebem te lingvisticare nista, pa svakih pol godine nesto novo izume :D
<ravilov> "ne znam" se nikad nije pisalo zajedno
<ravilov> to nije izmisljotina...
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: to je uvjetno. ( sa pridevima spojeno, sa glagolima odvojeno, osim nemam, neću i nemoj)
<Hrki> ravilov: pogledaj kaj ti BotaniCar veli
<ravilov> "mam" i "moj" nisu glagoli :p
<ravilov> Hrki, nemam sta gledat, to je tako oduvijek, nista od navedenog nije "nova izmisljotina"
<ravilov> to sto neki ne mogu skopcat nije problem pravopisa, isto ko sto nekima nikako ne sjeda č/ć ili ije/je
<BotaniCar> "NE se sa glagolom zajedno ne piše,đače toga se boj,osim u četiri riječi neću, nemam, nisam, nemoj!"
<Hrki> pa sto ne skopcaju normalan jezik
<Hrki> recimo neki primitivan kao engleski, svaka budala ga nauci
<ravilov> zacudio bi se koliko (cak i native speakera) zapravo ne zna engleski
<Hrki> pa da , ali to je najprimitivniji jezik, najednostavniji bez komplikacija
<ravilov> vec rekoh... to sto neki jednostavno ne mogu skopcat neke stvari nije problem ni pravopisa ni jezika
<ravilov> sta si ti jezikoslovac? :p
<ravilov> engleski je daaaaaaaaleko od najprimitivnijeg
<Hrki> jesam, to mi je govorila instrktorica njemackog jezika
<Hrki> valjda ona bolje zna
<ravilov> ako je stvarno to rekla, onda nekako sumnjam u njen kredibilitet
<Hrki> pa jel ti znas sta znaci primitivno za jezik ?
<BotaniCar> brijem da je hrki izvukao pouku iz konteksta u kojem je dana
<ravilov> i meni se cini
<ravilov> Hrki, da, znam
<Hrki> sta
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> naporno mi raspravljat vise
<ravilov> ne da mi se
<BotaniCar> Ima tko pojma kako da podesim android koji mi glumi WiFI AP , da koristi specificirani kanal , umjesto onog koji je njemu mio ?
<ravilov> command line?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: imas kakvu kuharicu ?
<ravilov> "android" je pregenericki termin, obzirom na masu raznoraznih ROMova
<ravilov> i uredjaja
<BotaniCar> namjerno sam se tako izrazio, to bi morao znati podesiti na razlicitim divajsima 
<ravilov> kuharica? nemam
<ravilov> moj ROM ima iwconfig pa to pomaze
<BotaniCar> ravilov: mozes mi reci kaj da guglam ? Ili da lupim "android AP change channel" i rokam ?
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 !!
<ravilov> svi hvale barnacle kao jako dobru wifi tethering opciju
<ravilov> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.szym.barnacle
<BotaniCar> hvala, idem prvo malo po marketu kopati, mozda ima nesto vec gotovo
<ravilov> pa to je market...
<ravilov> https://lh3.ggpht.com/CkU-Jx-_ICOftKcpflsOvwA_NxdZJ4N5Uq_y3EOFTPdbC1wX_BtK3ang4Fm6m_r6nw=h900
<BotaniCar> :) Napisao sam svoje prije nego sam vidio tvoju zadnju liniju 
 * ravilov nikad nije trebao wifi tether pa ne zna puno o tome
<jelly> kako se zvao Animal muppet na hrvatskom/srpskom
<BotaniCar> Zveki
<StephenS> homie this is heavy
<niko> if needed, you can contact me in pm
<niko> have a good day
<civija> mogu li i ja dobit op-a? :)
<civija> ja sam isto tu od 2005.
<BotaniCar> .penguinslap civija
<civija> ha, ne radi :)
<StephenS> mogu li i ja dobiti op-a?
<StephenS> !op
<StephenS> <;)
<Mmike> op cup
<StephenS> tanana
<ravilov> za opa prvo uplate na racun
<BotaniCar> ravilov: moram platiti u € ili primas digitalne valute ? :D
<BotaniCar> Sjeti se jucerasnjeg razgovora prije nego odbijes digitalce ! :) 
<StephenS> ivoks koliko za op-a?
<civija> mogu li ja umjesto para poslat crtez pauka sa 7 nogu?
<ravilov> cold hard cash
<ravilov> civija, ne, jer ces ga kasnije trazit nazad
<jelly> civija: ne moze, vec imamo jednog
<BotaniCar> civija: nacrtaj spajdermena i pocni pjevati "spider man spider man does what he wants" :) 
<jelly> spiderpig!
<Mmike> STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS, bitte schoene!
<Mmike> umjesto toga, botanicaru, reci ti meni, jel' sanela jos doji?
<civija> sta ti trollovi uopce jedu?
<StephenS> zelen
<StephenS> i korov, sto?
<civija> lisce, susanj, ...
<StephenS> Korov je zdrav protiv zatvora
<StephenS> a i zara nije losa
<StephenS> what ya talkin bout nikki
<ravilov> trolovi jedu zuc
<ravilov> (ali ne kamence)
<civija> zasto onda ne idu na #zuc-hr
<StephenS> ne nego #trolls
<StephenS> ustvari to je #trollLife
<civija> StephenS: to ti iz iskustva govoris ili ? :)
<civija> otkud znas za te kanale
<StephenS> pa #trollLife je najpopularniji na freenodu
<StephenS> ima preko 100 usera
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' mosh vjerovat da se nitko jos nije javio :0
<ravilov> trolovi imaju zivot?
<StephenS> da
<StephenS> pa cekiraj
<StephenS> imaju ckak i sajt tamo
<StephenS> gde se okupljaju
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> i gdje je tu zivot?
<StephenS> ne znam pitaj njih
<StephenS> ali msm da ti za #trollLife treba key ili tako nesyo
<civija> sta je ovaj -q i mogu li ja to imat?
<StephenS> ajd mozes
<StephenS> daj mi tvoj email
<civija> trebas li password isto?
<StephenS> ne
<StephenS> samo email
<civija> civija@yahoo.net
<StephenS> nemoj da lazes sabljicu
<StephenS> znam sve :)
<civija> kako bogamu
<civija> kurac i ovaj irc
<civija> nema vise anonimnosti nigdi :)
<StephenS> lagano ;]
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svi su sefovi jos na skijanju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da
<Mmike> izgleda da nam nije sudjeno :)
<SilverSpace> protis nam je zadnja sansa :)
<ravilov> sta to kemijate?
<ravilov> opet neki hardver zicate?
<StephenS> druze civija NSA & Federalni Agenti su ti na vratu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kupujemo preko veba i nitko nam se nece javiti 
<SilverSpace> weba*
<StephenS> Sta kupujete?
<StephenS> Kondome? Sramota vas uzivo
<StephenS> E vis nije to losa ideja
<jelly> StephenS: jos uvijek one zvucnike za dell monitore?
<jelly> SilverSpace: ^^
<StephenS> koje zvucnik
<SilverSpace> http://www.modulosam.com/multimedia-speaker-dell-ax510pa-sundbar-stere-10w-black/520-10704/product/
<StephenS> e
<BotaniCar> svega mi, pjesice bi im ih donio 
<StephenS> sta se drogiras
<StephenS> pre koliko si narucio
<StephenS> pre 20 meseci/
<StephenS> ja moje zvucnike preko pcpracticuma dobio za 5dana
<StephenS> yeah bitch
<ravilov> to ne izgleda ko da daje 170kn vrijedan zvuk
<SilverSpace> :)
<StephenS> da
<StephenS> kakav je to zvucnik
<StephenS> izgleda kao kondom
<SilverSpace> to je za dell monitore 
<StephenS> a ja imam LG
<StephenS> jel moze na moj
<StephenS> koliko mu to dodje u evrima
<SilverSpace> nadojeb koji se prikaci na monitor 
<ravilov> normalni zvucnici + ducttape
<ravilov> a moze i cicak traka
<civija> StephenS: bolje i oni nego zena ;)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam gledao na svojem, monitor ima neki nestandardni pristek za zvucnike ? Ova spika s zvucnicima cicak trakom i chinch kablima ne bi prosla ?
<SilverSpace> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzY0WDUwMA==/z/iB4AAMXQt~hSJA4V/$(KGrHqN,!q8FIPWBjobOBSJ!4VRpsw~~60_3.JPG
<StephenS> civija bolje ti nego mi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imas iz na monitoru di se zakaci i imas prikljucak za struju isto
<StephenS> a sta ako nema struje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, super ti je ovaj url
<Mmike> nish se ne vidi :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.inf.u-szeged.hu/ipcg/ipcglab/docs/hardware/Dell_U2410/UsersGuide/UG/GRAPHICS/attach-speaker.gif
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> ja sam tulav
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a sad http://is.gd/9SeHpC
<Mmike> BotaniCar, osh da i tebi narucim? :)_
<BotaniCar> ja nemam ovakav monitor SilverSpac
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moj PC je spojen na 2x360W i ako mi se slusa, ja pustim cijelom kvartu, jebo ove prculjke 
<Mmike> kaj, tvoj je zut? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svi su taj dell standard
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, to mi nikak ne valja. Jer onda recimo skype call imam i kaj?:)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: hocu reci da moj zadnji kraj nije ni slican ovom sto si dao na zadnjem URLu, mozda kotva za zvucnik postuje isti standard, ali konektori za periferije mi nisu ni slicni 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za skype imam naglavne slusalice u drugoj zvucnoj
<Mmike> imas 2 zvucne?
<StephenS> ma ti si lud
<StephenS> pravi botanicar
<BotaniCar> sto mi je 4x smislenije nego zvucnici pod monitorom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma jesu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovo pase na dell monitore
<StephenS> BotaniCar ma jesu
<StephenS> BotaniCar ovo pase travu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo velim da mi se slika cini kao slika drugog modela monitora
<Mmike> mogucno
<Mmike> ali ovo pase na hrpu dell monitora
<StephenS> mmike will made it kako si
<Mmike> sansa je da pase i na tvoj
<StephenS> [][][]
<StephenS> [2][5][6]
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je drugi samo kaj pase i za nas 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naravno da pase na moj, ja sam vam i dao inicijalni url na taj drek. Kako bilo, razmisli o joj jednoj zvucnoj ako zelis imati vise audio strimova u ludim kombinacijama, to + sluske je tu negdje s cijenom kao i ovi dell zvucnici
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://youtu.be/PLO8Yt0OwMQ?t=1m30s
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Dell Ultrasharp Monitors - the best choice for a Mac or PC?, Views: 15869, Rating: 94.05941%
<BotaniCar> I,da, ako imas standalone 5.1 zvucnu, dobar dio njih ima softvere s kojima za rear out mozes simulirati da je druga zvucna, pa mozes skajpati na slusalice, a slusati mjuzu na front 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti sad bistro :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to mi nema smisla
<BotaniCar> kak me mozes pitati jel mi bistro nakon 2 minute, ako je video koji si mi dao da mi razbistri - 6 min ? :) Nije, i nece biti jos bar 4 min ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zvucnici ovi imaju izlaz za sluske
<Mmike> mjuzu slusam na velike zvucnike na drugom laptoptu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali nemaju za mikrofon
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti ne bu za skajp dobro, moraces mic spajati odozada,a slusalice napred, neuredno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: traje samo par sekundi prikaz tog zvucnika 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> je, kad bi znao u kojem trenutku :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://youtu.be/PLO8Yt0OwMQ?t=1m30s
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Dell Ultrasharp Monitors - the best choice for a Mac or PC?, Views: 15869, Rating: 94.05941%
<SilverSpace> tocno ti otvori na pocetak 
<SilverSpace> bemte smotanoga 
<SilverSpace> reko bi ti moj netjak smotan si ko sajla od tri dana :)
<BotaniCar> besh mi sve ako ja vidim konektor na videu, vidim mounting brackete i power line 
<ravilov> zvuci ko borilacke vjestine
<ravilov> prvi dan, drugi dan...
<BotaniCar> No, fuckas mene, samo da vi znate kaj delate 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa nema konektor za zvuk
<Mmike> samo za power
<BotaniCar> odakle mu dolazi audio input?
<SilverSpace> iz racunala 
<SilverSpace> od kud bi drugdje 
<BotaniCar> Nda, onda je to fakat pljuga, imo.Silver, kajaznam, iz racunala preko HDMIa 
<SilverSpace> kam ti prikopcavas slusalice i mikrofon 
<BotaniCar> Moja je situaciaj malo drugacija, meni je to dvoje bezicno. Jbg, ja sam igrao WoW, nemres raidat, slagat si sendvic i nekaj jos, a da se popikavas na kable od sluski 
<BotaniCar> I, prikopcano mi je u zvucnu #2
<jelly> kod mene se detektiraju ne 2 nego 5 zvucnih :-| onboard audio, onboard intel hdmi, nvidia hdmi, usb zvucna koju stvarno koristim, i webcam mikrofon
<BotaniCar> zato sam i spomenuo HDMI medij kao opciju 
<Mmike> cek, kak mislis, preko HDMIja?
<Mmike> jelly, koji webcam imas
<Mmike> ja bi neki webcam
<Mmike> al' da ne kosta bas 500 kuna
<jelly> Mmike: neki... 046d:0808 Logitech, Inc. Webcam C600
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hdmi prenosi i zvuk i sliku, sto se "moze li se" tice, mosh do monitora dofurat i zvuk i sliku prek HDMIa, a (jer monitor defaultno nema zvucnike) na monitoru je nekak da to spusti u zvucnike
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=web-kamera-satzuma-webcam-man&option=artikl&id_artikl=102.500.070
<Mmike> BotaniCar, 'nekak'? :)
<Mmike> kak nekak? :)
<jelly> Mmike: audio pojacalo se spoji na hdmi i pokupi svoje
<BotaniCar> U ovom slucaju nikak, zato sam i pital silvera jel se vidi konektor za audio, misliio sam da monitor "hrani" zvucnik
<jelly> al cisto sumnjam da ovo tak radi, prije ce bit usb audio
<ravilov> ovaj webcam je u najmanju ruku smijesan :)
<ravilov> izgledom mislim
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bInyi55IOoc
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Bad Copy - Dzastin Biberi (tekst), Views: 199899, Rating: 89.76%
 * ravilov ima webcam ugradjen u laptop
<ravilov> doma imam neku (sic) microsoft
<Mmike> ma monitor nezna za zvuk, opce
<Mmike> zvucnici imaju audioprikopcnicu
<Mmike> i to uguras u zvucnu
<BotaniCar> Imam jednu malu kutiju punu kojekavih webcamova, nikad nisam ni jednu spojio za sebe .. to je za decke kaj su lepi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa da aj daj enku!
<Mmike> neku!
<BotaniCar> Mmike:nemrem ti firmin inventar poklanjat' :)
<ravilov> Mmike, koliko si zahtjevan?
<Mmike> ravilov, a ovo: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=web-camera-satzuma-action-webcam-usb&option=artikl&id_artikl=414.000.001
<Mmike> ravilov, nisam
<BotaniCar> Doduse, mogu ti posuditi jednu na neodredjeno ako mi potpises revers ! 
<Mmike> sam da me se vidi kad skajpam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dogovorito!
<ravilov> imam ja doma neki webcam star ko zemlja, a takva je i kvaliteta
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> satzuma (tko god to bio) se izgleda fura na "cute"
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ako izgledas kao ja, onda je pikselizacija dobra stvar :)
<ravilov> satzuma takodjer prodaje i ovo: http://www.links.hr/photo/big/410.500.050.jpg
<ravilov> sto je ustvari coffee mug
<ravilov> kad imas familiju preko bare, nije opce bitno kak izgledas
<ravilov> Mmike, jel ti bitno da webcam ima (dobar?) mikrofon ili to mislis odvojeno?
<jelly> Mmike: bitno je da je uvc chip i driver za webcam, ako je to, support ili postoji, ili ce uskoro postojati.  Ali najbolje da guglas model i ubuntu ili model i linux, standardno
 * jelly se zacudio kak random logitech kamera ima ok mikrofon
 * ravilov -ova prastara webcam takodjer ima lens na vrcenje, nema autofocus i slicne novotarije
 * ravilov nikad nije imao srece sa built-in mikrofonima, webcam, laptop or otherwise
<ravilov> za cut se sa familijom imam headset
<jelly> na laptopu je bilo uvijek sumovito, tad sam koristio headset
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: preko hdmia ne dofuravas zvuk nego samo signal 
<ravilov> koji se dekodira (izmedju ostalog) u zvuk ;)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: slazem se, zvuk dofuravam preko zraka, kablovi slabo titraju :) Kaj si htio reci ? :D
<SilverSpace> moras imati neko pojacalo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:pojacalo drito moze biti u monitoru
<SilverSpace> poslje da bi zvuk dobio na zvucnike 
<BotaniCar> zato sam pitao kakav stek ima
<SilverSpace> a gle onda ne bi trebali zvucnike da monitor ti ima 
<SilverSpace> ih*
<SilverSpace> sestra ima zvucnike i hdmi na monitoru ali mora ipak skopcati na racunalo kabel za zvuk 
<SilverSpace> jer grafa ne daje signal za zvuk 
<ravilov> teoretski, hdmi kabel bi trebao moci prenositi i zvuk, ne?
<ravilov> hmda, grafa
<SilverSpace> samo za sliku
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hdmi ide u graficku 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne 
<ravilov> postoji mozda neki split kabel, pol ide u grafu pol u zvucnu, pa se to ujedinjuje u jedan a/v hdmi?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da
<StephenS> SilverSpace ne
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pojacalo je moglo biti i u zvucniku, a moglo je biti u monitoru s ciljem da posebno naplate zvulje , nish me ne bi iznenadilo od DELLa :) 
<SilverSpace> to jos nisam vidio 
<StephenS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTbZhA8wHl4 kako je dobra pesma
<datase`> StephenS: Title: Nikolija - Nikolija // OFFICIAL VIDEO HD 2013, Views: 893113, Rating: 63.424892%
<StephenS> NIKOLIJA
<StephenS> NE MOGU BITI RUZNIJA
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: stare grafe nisu preko HDMIa furale zvuk ako nisi MBO u grafu spojio jos jednim dvozilnim kablom 
<BotaniCar> moja 6670 je takva 
<hrvojem> meni HDMI prenosi i zvuk i sliku imam RPi spojen sa TV-om 
<hrvojem> i ima i slike i tona 
<ravilov> rpi je prica za sebe
<ravilov> isto ko i konzole tipa wii, xbox itd
<hrvojem> ali radilo mi je na "starom" media centru
<hrvojem> obicni ubuntu+xbmc 
<hrvojem> spojen na tv sa HDMI kablom
<ravilov> pa da
<hrvojem> stari media centar = obicni komp
<hrvojem> ne rpi
<Mmike> ravilov, pa imam mikrofon neki, tak da je svejedno
<ravilov> Mmike, pogledam doma u kakvom je stanju ta sto imam
<Mmike> hnx
<Mmike> t
<Mmike> s/h/th
<ravilov> shith
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: nemam pojma za graficku na racunalu 
<SilverSpace> kod sestre ne radi 
<hrvojem> meni je radilo (tm)
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: moras namjestit da ide audio na digitalni izlaz
<SilverSpace> da znam
<SilverSpace> isprobavao sve izlaze 
<SilverSpace> jedino moguce kaj je xp
<SilverSpace> ali opet zvucna daje signal 
<hrvojem> ah, ja sam na ubuntu-u to radio
<SilverSpace> na laptopu radi hdmi na tv 
<hrvojem> jedino mislim da mi je prvi puta zvuk bio na Mute u alsamixeru
<hrvojem> pa zato nije bilo zvuka
<SilverSpace> vis nisam probao sestrin monitor spojit na laptop
<SilverSpace> sestra je dobila audio kabel uz monitor
<Mmike> http://www.centro.hr/kategorije.4fcdbc09c9874f058bdd18569425bb56.web-kamere.aspx
<Mmike> ima ih za 60ak kuina :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: stari mi ima neku logitech za ~100kn radi sasvim ok na linuxu
<Mmike> aj vidi koju
<SilverSpace> ove od 1.3 ili 2 Mpixel tu moras biti miran za dobru sliku 
<hrvojem> mislim da je ova: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=web-kamera-logitech-hd-webcam-c270&option=artikl&id_artikl=102.500.052
<hrvojem> Mmike: -^
<hrvojem> provjerim kad budem isao tamo
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SilverSpace> jel se to kaj popravilo sa linux i webcam 
<SilverSpace> bilo je dosta kaj ne rade
<hrvojem> ova je proradila cim sam je ustekao :)
<SilverSpace> moja radi svugdje osim u skype
<SilverSpace> tam daje crnu sliku 
<SilverSpace> na laptopu thinkpad edge radi ok
<SilverSpace> mislim njegova 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja imam genius neku
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kupio u ve-milu, cak na njoj ima ikonica pingvina i pise da radi na linuxu
<ivoks> plug and play
<ivoks> e da, ne genius, vec logitech
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=web-kamera-genius-facecam-320&option=artikl&id_artikl=102.500.092
<ivoks> u biti, ipak je genius
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eto Mmike 
<SilverSpace> provjereno radi 
<rut> jel treba tko mozda http://gateworks.industrialpartner.com/embedded-computers/gw2345.htm
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jedino kaj je to mala reza 640 x 480
<SilverSpace> rut: kaj to prodajes
<StephenS> prodaje telo
<rut> da . treba mi hitno lova
<StephenS> za pare
<Mmike> ivoks, radi ok?
<Mmike> ivoks, imas skajp? mosh sad prikopcat da te vidim? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: sad sam na murteru gdje nemam tu kameru
<SilverSpace> rut: hebi ga bas na toj ne radi openwrt http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#gateworks
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kako to, odes na murter, a ne nosis kameru!
<rut> ma radi SIlverSpace . ja ga instalirao 
<Mmike> brijem da cu to ic kupit danas
<Mmike> pa ak ne radi, lako vratim
<SilverSpace> rut: ima li to usb
<rut> ajmo pvt
<rut> ravilov:  <rut> jelly ja nisam tu radi teh. podrske niti iceg vezanog za linux  <--- a zbog cega tocno JESI ovdje? <---- zvucan mi kanal #ubuntu-hr
 * CTCP2 je radi litecoina
<rut> eto .. :) 
<CTCP2> i malo bitcoina... :D
<rut> nemogu vise gruvat svasta . :( sad trebam pametno pisat ..
<CTCP2> "Britanija nikad nece prihvatiti euro"
<CTCP2> pametno..
<jelly> dok nije radi superpingvina, dobro je
<rut> vecer jelly .. kako je ?
<SilverSpace> benti fakat daljinac od tv riknuo 
<jelly> rut: radno
<rut> jelly: pa jel mogu oni tebe platit kad radis po cijele dane ?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kakav je to daljinac koji kosta 50 EUR?
<jelly> rut: ne bi bio tu da ne mogu
<rut> jelly cuvaj zdravlje . j**** pare
<SilverSpace> rut: http://is.gd/GBbp1u
<SilverSpace> 40 
 * ravilov nije rut, SilverSpace :p
 * rut nedaj boze !!!!!
<ravilov> jos uvijek mi nije jasno, sta ima toliko specijalno u njemu da je tako precijenjen?
<rut> al ovaj daljinac po meni ne vrijedi toliko 
<SilverSpace> orginal toshiba jebi ga 
<ravilov> dakle "zato sto mogu"
<SilverSpace> evo proradio nakon prelemljenja 
<SilverSpace> za sad radi 
<rut> vjerovatno ce i dalje .. hladan lem 
<ravilov> sad odi zapij tih 40 € :p
<SilverSpace> bumo vidjeli za sad im nedam pare
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<SilverSpace> rut: da vjerojatno ili negdje puko vod na tiskanoj prije lem 
<rut> oce to kad je made in china pa makar i toshiba gore pisalo :)
<SilverSpace> u nutra nema nis ni za 5$ cip i dva kondezatora 
<rut> :)
<ravilov> al zato je plastika vrhunska
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> treba vidjeti kojih sre televizora najvise prodaje pa kupit 1000 daljinaca direktno iz tvornice 
<SilverSpace> nije orginal uzeo si ovog http://is.gd/Yr2N2Q
<SilverSpace> kaj je sigurno sigurno 
<OneKorea> Ocel ko invajt za irccloud? Sad se logiram i vidim da imam 3 komada
<SilverSpace> 120kn
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: kaj ti je to
<jelly> irc prek weba
<jelly> i perzistentni proxy kao bnc/znc, u jednom
<OneKorea> da, mozes se spojit na do dvije mreze u ovom besplatnom trialu koji traje 7 dana
<OneKorea> meni je super, prije sam svakih par sati dobivao disconnect, sad mi je 24/7 uptime, a treba mi samo browser ^^
<OneKorea> ima par sitnica koje još nisu ispolirane, recimo moram spamat esc da mi obiljezi kanal kao procitan
<jelly> OneKorea: samo 7 dana?
<OneKorea> iako to moze bit i do moje stare Opere
<OneKorea> a meni pise tako
<OneKorea> Free trial 5 days
<CTCP2> gay
<jelly> nije neka navlakusa
<CTCP2> jebes irc za koji moras placat
<jelly> OneKorea: gnjavi StephenS'a da ponudi besplatni znc ili nesto ;-)
<OneKorea> traze 5 baksa mjesecno za full
<CTCP2> 5!
<CTCP2> ha!
<SilverSpace> hebes to irssi zakon 
<jelly> ali je komotno
<CTCP2> pff
<StephenS> OneKorea imas kod mene free znc :)
<StephenS> Samo sto istekne ako ne radis !keep accname
<CTCP2> da je 0,5 USD/mj, jos ajd
<StephenS> to je irccloud?
<jelly> meni je kompletni Xen VM 2.5$ na mjesec, gore znc i jos svasta
<SilverSpace> ja sam prije imao preko bshellz.net
<StephenS> tesko xen za 2.5$
<StephenS> mozda neki crappy, pre ce biti da je openvz
<jelly> StephenS: 1.90 eura
<ravilov> SilverSpace, lol... "Someone has bought this item in the past hour"
<ravilov> tko li bi to mogao biti
<jelly> (ubodeno na lowendbox, sad je 3.90)
<jelly> xen brate, upgradeao debian sa 6 na 7, ukljucivo i kernel
<StephenS> heh
<OneKorea> xen, kvm, svejedno
<jelly> i jos PET ipv6 adresa ;-)
<StephenS> pa dobro ipv6 se dele za dzabe
<StephenS> aj ti nadji 5 ipv4 ;)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nemam pojma :)
<jelly> luksuz :-)
 * ravilov disablea ipv6 gdje god moze :)
<jelly> ravilov: to se koristi samo za irc i spam
<ravilov> pa da... za irc mi ne treba (v4 meni radi sasvim dobro), spam ne prakticiram...
<jelly> lazem, gmail prima postu na 'v6 uredno
<OneKorea> ja sam gledao neke vmove Virtuozzo tipa, kakav je to hipervizor, ima ko iskustva? wiki je Å¡krt
<jelly> OneKorea: virtuozzo = openvz = kontejneri (jedan kernel, puno nabildanih chrootova)
<OneKorea> mislim da virtuozzo čak nije ni open source
<jelly> tak je, openvz se desio kad su opensorsali kernel i osnovne komponente
<OneKorea> znači toga se bolje klonit i gledat samo xen, kvm. to je barem moj zakljucak bio
<jelly> ali je najstarije i najkvalitetnije od linux-based kontejner rjesenja
<OneKorea> neznam o kvaliteti. Ja ne mogu pričat osim iz osobnog iskustva. A osobno koristih samo VirtualBox, koji je dobar za 'desktop' potrebe.
<jelly> nije pitanje cega se klonit, kontejneri vs. full vm su razlicita tehnologija za razlicite potrebe
<jelly> kontejnera mozes nadrobit recimo 10-20 vise od VM-ova na nekakav host
<jelly> 10-20x
<StephenS> OneKorea nema nista za dzabe
<StephenS> samo kod mene :0
<OneKorea> S
<OneKorea> jel ovo cudo nema tab completition wtf
<StephenS> vidis da nema
<CTCP2> ok, sad mu ne bi dao ni 0,5 USD/mj
<CTCP2> jel ima logiranje
<CTCP2> custom timestampove
<OneKorea> Å tefens, uptime ti nije ni 2 sedmice, sramtebilo
<StephenS> pa na free nije
<StephenS> pogledaj elite servere :)
<CTCP2> StephenS sta ti prodajes
<OneKorea> ima timestamps, a mora bit i tab completition negdje, mislim kako mogu radit aplikaciju bez toga
<CTCP2> a jel ima CUSTOM timestamps
 * CTCP2 mrzi kad timestamp ne prikazuje :ss
<CTCP2> (sekunde)
<StephenS> CTCP2 prodajem maglu
<StephenS> hoces malo da kupis?
<StephenS> :D
<CTCP2> StephenS : ovisi.. posto?
<OneKorea> display preferences: 24 hour clock, Show seconds
<OneKorea> Play alert sound on background highlights
<CTCP2> a jel ima custom oblika YYYY-MM-DD HH:mm:ss
<OneKorea> blin fičrsi a nemogu nać TAB
<OneKorea> bling*
<CTCP2> i jel ima logiranje
<StephenS> A sto se tripujete toliko oko ircclouda?
<CTCP2> StephenS : ismijavamo ga
<StephenS> Bolje uzmite shell kod mene za $3 i dobijete znc setup sa 36IP adresa i custom vhostova i miran.
<StephenS> :)(
<StephenS> ipv4**
<OneKorea> misslim da nema offsite log
<StephenS> i jos birate lokaciju :)
<OneKorea> jos je to WIP
<OneKorea> koji ce mi vrag 36 IP adresa
<CTCP2> StephenS jel mogu s tim floodat i spamat
<StephenS> Ne moze
<CTCP2> OneKorea : pa za spamanje kad te baniraju
<CTCP2> StephenS : e jebiga onda... propast ce ti biznis
<StephenS> Tj. ako te uhvatimo (a hocemo) bices suspendovan ;]
<StephenS> Imam neke vrlo dobre provere na serveru da bi sprecili abuse :)
<StephenS> Nece, ne prodajem ja spam botove
<OneKorea> harrasuje me support na tvojoj stranici StephenS
<StephenS> I treba
<StephenS> Da te natera da kupis nesto :)
<OneKorea> jadni indijci kazu mi da ih placas 2 dolara po danu
<StephenS> Lol
<StephenS> Nemam Indijce nego Amerikance :)
<CTCP2> amerikarizirane indijce
<CTCP2> uvezena jeftina radna snaga
<OneKorea> moraju reć da su ameri, inaće ćao
<StephenS> lol
<OneKorea> dobro onda kad nitko neće invajt, poslat ću si ga sam sebi pa malo produzit ovaj account trial :))
<OneKorea> pa onda opet kad dobijem na novom acc invajtove opet si posaljem.... i evo mi ircklaud za đaba. what could possibly go wrong! :]
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> Ti mislis da su oni glupi?
<StephenS> ne mozes to raditi odma ce te banovati
<OneKorea> ajde vidjećemo
<shriike> raditi Å¡to
<OneKorea> shriike, hoćeš ircat iz browsera?
<shriike> baš i ne
<shriike> :D
<StephenS> pa koji ce ti irccloud onda
<StephenS> OneKorea zasto ne probas free plan?
<shriike> pa ni nemam irccloud
<DomaMuffin> Ako slozim tethering i spojin neke uredjaje na takav AP, da li se ti uredjaji i medjusobno vide ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: hm zanimljivo pitanje 
<DomaMuffin> Znam :D
<DomaMuffin> ./j android .. sigh
<SilverSpace> ja mislim da ne i da se ne bi smjeli vidjeti 
<DomaMuffin> Imas neki drugi nacin da wifiem spojim dva uredjaja, neki p2p ? 
<vileni> pa postoji ad hoc ?
<vileni> kakvi su uredjaji?
<DomaMuffin> vileni: konkretno imam wifi kameru i tablet, imam softver s kojim gledam sto kamera snima - trenutno preko klasicnog wirelessa. Htio bih moci otici u sumu i staviti kameru na drvo, i onda s drugog drveta na tabletu vidjeti sto kamera snima. 
<DomaMuffin> Druga recenica je izmisljen primjer(TM)
<DomaMuffin> Enivej, htio bi izbaciti iz igre potrebu za vajfaj akzes pojntom
<DomaMuffin> ako ima neko point-to-point rjesenje, bio bi zahvalan
<vileni> kuzim, ali ako nece ad hoc, neznam kako bi to slozio
<vileni> s druge strane, tplink 703n je fora :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<vileni> mozes ga na bateriju isto
<DomaMuffin> nije mi to opcija, diglo bi mi trosak na vecem deploymentu. Mislim naseliti cijelu shumu 
<vileni> a kako bi napajao kamere?
<DomaMuffin> akumulator
<DomaMuffin> **auto punjac. U sumi bi bio dio vremena, dio vremena bi se vozio do druge shume. Recimo da struja i autonomija nisu problem 
<vileni> pokusavam zamisliti namjenu, i ne pada mi na pamet nista legalno :D
<DomaMuffin> Trenutno mi je u interesu da ne izlazen stvarnu namjenu. Legit je :) Kako bilo , to nema veze s tehnickim dijelom mog pitanja :) 
<vileni> znam, zato i ne pitam :)
<DomaMuffin> bum videl' kak adhoc ide/neide
<Mmike> flje
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, vide se
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak se vide ? kaj to nije sigurnosna rupa 
<Mmike> zakaj bi bila?
<SilverSpace> naprimjer ja se na tu tocku ne bi htio spojiti kad bi me svi ostali vidjeli 
<SilverSpace> Nokia na Androidu sve je bliže
<SilverSpace> hm kasne kasne 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj bi interkonektibilnost uredjaja na istom APu bila issue ? Po toj logici su switchevi losa stvar, a i uredi s umrezenim racunalima. 
<DomaMuffin> vele na #android da se jednostavno ne da nikom pisati ruter :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Fakat pretjerujem s nickovima 
<SilverSpace> kaj
<StephenS> kaj krofnica i botanicarka su isit nikovi?
<StephenS> vov
<StephenS> I just hit the lotto
<StephenS> WOHOOOO
<StephenS> 6figures comin in!
<StephenS> WHATATATATTA
<SilverSpace> jucer sam svoj mob skoro tresnuo u pod sony smece proizvodi 
<SilverSpace> baterija im godinu dana traje 
<StephenS> pa kad si piksla
<StephenS> ovaj piksel
<SilverSpace> ma smeche 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: da, uzela ih hiperprodukcija. Ekrani su im i dalje sjajni .. 
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/UzQLIHL police za spajzu u 4 dimenzije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, to je ok :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' se isto tako onda ne spajas na freewifi po birtijama i tako to, jelda? :)
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ali, to radi
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ali, to radi
<StephenS> DomaMuff1n , ali, to radi
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: procitao sam te, hvala ! 
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ne kuzis
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, to radi
<Mmike> :D
<DomaMuffin> ahh 
<DomaMuffin> cek
<StephenS> DomaMuff1n  kuzis ga
<StephenS> guzis ga
<DomaMuffin> zelis reci .. 
<DomaMuffin> asad ces jos reci da to radi
<StephenS> [][][][][][][][]
<StephenS> [][][][][1]-[+]
<DomaMuff1n> nemo'sh ugasit' taj irc .. ubijao sam klijent pola sata, na kraju samga dotuk'o metarskim dildom :) 
<DomaMuff1n> ./name
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, jok, to radi ok
<Mmike> ja sam tak kopiro neke slike sa svog na zenin laptop na moru
<Mmike> radi fakat ok
<DomaMuff1n> el valja ovo kaj ( ebay link ) http://tinyurl.com/qy3q5on ? ste ikad pozeljeli pravu tastaturu uz tablet ? 
<vileni> ja sam probao original tipkovnicu od galaxy note 10, bilo mi skroz cudno to koristiti
<vileni> ali mozda se treba naviknuti
<vileni> transformer je izgledao nesto bolje, ali hardver mu i nije nesto :)
<DomaMuff1n> Imaju i roze u prodaju .. hmm
<vileni> u principu, izgleda mi presitno da bi bilo korisno
<vileni> eee 701 je imao 7" ekran, tipkovnica je bila sira od ekrana i opet je bila sitna
<StephenS> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1555550_667318263310864_539878626_n.jpg TO E TO
<CTCP2> hm, di online cuvate LTCe i BTCe (il di bi ih cuvali kad bi cuvali)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad se spojim u birtiji najprije posnifam koga ima jos :)
<Hrki> CTCP2: nikada online ne cuvaj :D
<Hrki> di ti zivis jebote :D
<CTCP2> ma znam, al treba mi nes online :D
<Hrki> nemoj ti meni
<CTCP2> za nes temporary :D
<SilverSpace> dropbox :)
<Hrki> https://blockchain.info/wallet/demo-account#
<Hrki> vidi ovo
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: mozes i kod mene 
<CTCP2> nemere dropbox :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ovi su trusted, ali mores i kod mene
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> aha, znaci na krakenu
<Hrki> tamo je burza, ali mozes na svakoj
<ravilov> CTCP2, http://devnull-as-a-service.com/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: netko se u crtanju zajebo :)
<Hrki> samo neznam dal se moze prebacivati na drugi wallet
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> Hrki kak mislis ne znas jel se moze prebacivat? naravno da moze
<Hrki> neznam sa krakena dal se moze
<CTCP2> ne kontam. Sumnjas da s njihovog walleta mogu prebacivat pare na druge adrese? WTF?
<Hrki> ja sam tebe skuzio da zelis kraken koristiti kao online wallet :D
<CTCP2> pa ocu privremeno prebacit LTCe s ovog sranja di rudarim
<Hrki> pa ti kazem da neznam dal se na krekenu moze slati btc-ovi na druge wallete
<CTCP2> na neku burzu il di vec
<Hrki> sigurno se moze, jer ako se ne varam na krakenu se isto radi sa BTC / LTC konverzijama
<Hrki> tako da bi se moglo
<CTCP2> Ne kuzim, a zas se ne bi moglo? wallet = druga LTC adresa
<Hrki> inace, wallet moze imati 100 adresi
<Hrki> jedan wallet
<Hrki> ali stavi na kraken, tamo ces si pare podizat ionako
<Hrki> jer ako imaju konverziju ltc u btc, onda si te btcove ljudi moraju slat
<Hrki> mada si ja nikada nebi slao pare online, zajebi ti to...
<CTCP2> stavit cu na btc-e i kraken
<CTCP2> ma privremeno
<Hrki> imas lokalni wallet i bok, i onda taj wallet jos stavis na dropbox i bok
<CTCP2> ma nabijem ja wallet koji ima par GB
<CTCP2> ak tak nastavi, napunit ce mi SSD
<Hrki> pa kakav je to wallet bokte
<Hrki> wallet je mali fajl od par kb
<Hrki> ako ima i uopce tolko 
<CTCP2> ne znam, skino sam "Litecoin v0.8.5.1-beta"
<Hrki> i ako recimo ti se obrise wallet sa pc-a, a imas stariju verziju na dropboxu bez problema to importas i sinkronizira se novo stanje
<CTCP2> i on se sinkra sa svim transakcijama
<CTCP2> i to mi zauzima oko 2 GB
<Hrki> zast koristis betu :D
<CTCP2> c:\Users\ctcp\AppData\Roaming\Litecoin\
<Hrki> ma wallet je sitan file, 
<CTCP2> pogledaj si tamo kolko je velko
<CTCP2> meni je 2,2 GB
<Hrki> googlaj, nema sanse da je veci od 500kb
<Hrki> jel imas opciju u programu close wallet?
<CTCP2> imam encrypt, backup itd
<CTCP2> http://forexfbi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/litecoin-wallet1.jpg
<CTCP2> taj imam
<CTCP2> i to cudo se pol dana sinkralo prvi put kad sam ga pokreno
<DomaMuffin> wallet je mali file, ali blockcahin koji povuce po aktivaciji .. 
<DomaMuffin> usput, CTCP2 to nije zadnja verzija imo 
<Hrki> bogat covjek je, vidi kolko para ima 
<CTCP2> to je od prije 3 tjedna
<CTCP2> Hrki :)))
<Hrki> pa te pare da stavis na kreken bi ti vlasnik burze mazno i reko da su hakeri :D
<Hrki> zatvorio burzu i bok
<CTCP2> to nije moj wallet :D
<DomaMuffin> da stavi te pare na burzu,samo bi zatvorili burzu. Vlasnici ionako zive u nekoj zemlji s labavijim zakonima 
<Hrki> ma znam, gle mora biti neki export wallet
<Hrki> je, nebi ih ni mogli tuzit :D
<DomaMuffin> Pa imas backup wallet, to spremi wallet file ( kljuceve) blockchain ionako nije toliko bitan, resyncat ces vech 
<Hrki> ja ni neznam, nisam litecoinove nikad koristio
<Hrki> ali isti je princip
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : begam s onog sugavog ltcrabbita
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: predlozio sam ti to pred 2 tjedna, do sad si vec mogao javiti 'el drugdje bolje :) 
<DomaMuffin> javi ! 
<Hrki> jeste uspjeli dobiti kakve pare od ltc-ova ?
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin kad ides na manual cashout, jel mozes unijet adresu? meni je to blokano
<CTCP2> Hrki ja sam na cca 400 USD
<CTCP2> tj 16 LTCa
<Hrki> jebeno, javi ako ce ti cash trebat
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: i manual i auto cashout idu na istu adresu, to promijeni prije isplate
<Hrki> neznam jel kupuju ljudi te ltc-ove, na kraken mislim
<CTCP2> ma ne mijenjam ih do kraja godine xD
<CTCP2> mislim da ce LTC rasti znatnije neg BTC
<Hrki> zast?
<Hrki> ja mislim bas suprotno
<CTCP2> zas xD
<Hrki> dovljna je jedna valuta
<CTCP2> LTC je napredniji od BTCa
<DomaMuffin> ja nis ne mislim, samo si cash povucem jednom mjesecno. Ako sam se zahebo, bar sam se zahebo ali sam neke pare ubro .) 
<Hrki> desilo se mom frendu da je poslo neke sitne btc-ove i propala mu transakcija
<Hrki> vidio mu ju je jedino jedan peer, i pukla mu veza
<Hrki> moro je povuc stariji wallet i onda se resyncalo
<Hrki> po cemu je ltc napredniji?
<DomaMuffin> jel to na linuxu bilo ? :) 
<CTCP2> pojma, tehnicki je napredniji
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: nope :D
<CTCP2> nisam iso u detalje
<Hrki> ma krade net susjedu pa mu valjda stekalo :D
<Hrki> ali i program je bugovit kazu
<Hrki> na linuxu je navodno najbolji neki electrus ili kak vec
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: meni je najveci bed kod tog LTCa sto u stvari nijenist posebno naspram ostalih scrypt coina, samo je tu bio prije ostalih. I, nije nish napredniji, samo drugaciji. 
<Hrki> taj cak moze ici i preko tora 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : napredniji od BTCa, to velim. u usporedbi s drugima neam pojma
<Hrki> pa bas to, mozda je napredniji za sitnice, ali princip je isti
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : jel i tebi zasivljena cashout adresa http://s27.postimg.org/q9k0hq4v7/ltcrabbit.png
<DomaMuffin> pa nie nish napredniji od btca, samo drugaciji. 
<CTCP2> il to trebam gore upisat pa ce se i dolje pojavit
<Hrki> drugacija mu je enkripcija ?
<CTCP2> idem probat
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: BTC je sha2 , LTC je scrypt .. LTC je guba ekipi koja nema para da prati tempo kojim raste diff za BTCe , pa nakupovase graficke da rade isto na LTCu .. kapa k'o i sesir, jedni imaju farne CPUa , drugi GPUa 
<CTCP2> hm, ovo je glupo. Kaj nemrem poslat samo *DIO* ltca, bas moram sve?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: pa ti gore opce nemas payment address. Unesi to i potverdi PINom, onda oscjezi stranicu i vidi 
<CTCP2> da, unio sam, skuzih
<DomaMuffin> da, cashout znaci bas to. 
<CTCP2> ok, znaci nema nigdje opcije za poslat samo dio?
<CTCP2> nabijem ih smotane
<DomaMuffin> Inace si slozis periodicki payout na wallet ( tipa, svakih 1,2 LTC )
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: to nije bug, to je feature
<Hrki> i daj mi reci ovo mineanje je nista drugo ne razbijanje tih sha2 blokova, dok se to probije se transakcija sprovede? :D
<CTCP2> a nis, poslat cu si sve na BTC-e acc
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: tako nam bar kazu, bog zna za koju agenciju u stvari nesto krekamo 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: posalji si na offline wallet sve
<DomaMuffin> i onda od tamo na nekoliko exchangea, ispast ce ti manji fee nego da s BTC_E saljes na kraken i kajazanam kaj 
<DomaMuffin> mosh i na moj wallet poslat, ja to lako potrosim da nemas brige 
<CTCP2> hm, a kolko papci s BTC-E uzimaju fee za transfer?
<DomaMuffin> idi vidi :) 
<CTCP2> "Fee for withdrawal is 0.01 LTC"
<CTCP2> nis
<DomaMuffin> Sumnjam da je tako, dok sam ja gledao su fijevi bili vampirski. Mozda je tako samo za flat valute a ja krivo pamtim 
<CTCP2> pa oso sam na withdraw LTCa i pise "Min amount for withdrawal - 0.5 LTC", "Fee for withdrawal is 0.01 LTC."
<DomaMuffin> OK
<CTCP2> u FAQu nis ne pise dodatno
<Hrki> i kolko otprilike treba da se razbije 8bitni blok ?
<Hrki> ili kolko je vec dugi
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: postoji parametar koji se zove difficulty i dinamicki se odrzava na takvoj vrijednosti da ukupan mrezni hashrate ne moze razbiti blok za manje od 2.5 mi
<Hrki> mi ti je ?
<DomaMuffin> minute, pardon
<Hrki> a o cemu ovisi mrezni hashrate?
<CTCP2> ukupnom broju grafickih
<CTCP2> tj njihovoj snazi
<DomaMuffin> ukupnom broju uredjaja koji melju brojeve
<DomaMuffin> nda, to kaj hrki tipka 
<CTCP2> sto je po meni malo pederski =)
<SilverSpace> o jebote koliko ovi novi procesori trose Ima li koji ispod 100 W
<DomaMuffin> kak mislis pederski ?Inace bi izmajnali sve u 3 dna i kaj onda ? 
<Hrki> pa kako se razbija sha256? sta nije to dobra zastita?
<DomaMuffin> E, i de otvorite #coinku*ac-exyu kanal, fakat prevec meljemo o tom dreku tu :) 
<CTCP2> a tak, trebalo bi bit nes "izmedju", tipa ak hashrate poraste 30%, da se ne poveca i diff 30% vec recimo 15% xD
<CTCP2> jebes rudarenje ak se ne isplati :>
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: cijeli koncept onda uopce ne bi imao smisla :) 
<Hrki> ma ionako je tiho, slobodno se netko ukljuci sa linux problemima
<Hrki> nema ih bas puno ovih dana
<CTCP2> na kolko je limitiran ukupan broj LTCa?
<DomaMuffin> "jebes rad ako se ne isplati" i "jebes rad ako se ne obogatim do jutra" nije isto :)
<CTCP2> pa ko ce radit oko tog kad ce zaradit 10% vise od racuna za struju
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: kad vide o cemu pricamo , ljudi pomisle da nama nema pomoci,a ne da cemo pomoci njima :) 
<CTCP2> 84 milijona LTCa je limit, jel
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: meni je 10% profita na "ni oro ni kopo" nacin sasvim u redu 
<DomaMuffin> Pogotovo za hobi
<CTCP2> "Litecoin, Peercoin does not have a hard limit on the number of possible coins"
<Hrki> ali mene niti ne zanima kopanje, nego kako to funkcionira, dakle tehnicke prirode je prolazi na ovom kanalu :)
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: nije linux, nije ubuntu, nije ontopic .. nije cak ni F1
<CTCP2> ak nema limit, onda ne vidim u cem je problem da se diff povremeno "rucno shifta" kak bi rudari imali bolju isplativost
<Hrki> bas sam htio spomenuti da bi to moglo biti u f1 kategoriji
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: koncept nije smisljen da ti zaradis :) To je nuspojava. 
<CTCP2> yea right
<DomaMuffin> Nda, Vettel <3
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin i za tvojih 10% profita, nabijem i kartice
<DomaMuffin> 'el ziv Shumy ? Jos u komi ?
<CTCP2> i njihovo habanje 24/7
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: tebe ce zivot odraslog bas posteno razocarati :)
<CTCP2> sad je omjer struja:zarada oko 1:4
<CTCP2> i isplati se
<CTCP2> fuck that ak bude 1:1,1 
<DomaMuffin> mene ne jebe, dok je zarada prisutna, dobro je, kad je en bude, idem traziti port SETIj koji utilizira GPU :) 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : jebes biznis u kojem ti godisnje zaradis 10%
<CTCP2> bolje orocim pare u banku il tak nes
<StephenS> ja zaradim 100%
<StephenS> kaj cemo sad?
<CTCP2> StephenS :-O
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ti si smijesan :) 10% cistog profita je zivamilina. 
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: ti pimpas male djecake po Srbiji, nije isto 
<CTCP2> mozda tebi
<Hrki> i curice isto idu
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: da, zato velim da si smijesan, ne bi bilo lijepo da ti kazem da si pohlepan 
<StephenS> Hrki sta se javljas ti
<StephenS> ti si MRKI
<StephenS> HRKI
<DomaMuffin> Hrki bi dobro izgledao u bijelom muci-muci krznatom odijelu s pink ovratnikom, stap za hodanje s lavljom glavom je nezaobilazan 
<Hrki> lol, to si ni nemrem predociti
<DomaMuffin> Daj sliku glave, sacem ti nesto sloziti :) 
<Hrki> pa da na redditu zavrsim, kak onaj koji je trazio da mu srede sliku njega i sina :D
<Hrki> daj mi reci di ti pare dizes?
<DomaMuffin> Planetarna slava, bez muke ! 
<Hrki> na burzi prodajes
<Hrki> CTCP2: jesi skuzio dal se moze exportati wallet?
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: mosh ili nanekoj burzi, ili fejs2fejs s nekim, ima sajtova i za tu vrstu dogovora. Koliko vidim, nasi ljudi za sad vise prodaju nego kupuju pa ces vjerojatno trziti negdje u Brezicama ako se odlucis za ovo drugo 
<Hrki> ti si preko burze?
<jelly-home> brak je... http://imgur.com/gallery/EmOCp
<DomaMuffin> jest
<CivilMuffin> jelly-home: meni su rekli da se ne zajebavam s brakom, da nadjem zenu koju najvise mrzim i kupim joj kucu, da je tak brze 
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00628/brazil2_628252S0.jpg
<Hrki> eko kremiranje
<CTCP2> CivilMuffin : ovisi o kojem biznisu govorimo
<CTCP2> ako govorimo o nekom biznisu koji vrti 100 milijuna kuna prometa, 10% zarade od tog je jebenica
<CTCP2> a ako govorimo o small home biznisu koji godisnje ima troskova cca 100.000 kn i od tog mu ostane 10.000 kn, fuck that
<CTCP2> radje se negdje uhljebim i ne riskiram
<CivilMuffin> a sto tu riskiras ??
<SilverSpace> CivilMuffin: kaj si dezertirao :)
<CTCP2> CivilMuffin pa govorimo generalno o biznisu
<CTCP2> ti ovdje ne riskiras jer hebe se tebi, vjerojatno si kupio grafu ovak, radi igri itd
<CTCP2> al da si isao ulozit 100.000 kn u hardver itd
<CTCP2> vidio bi te kak bi sretno mahao repom ak bi u godinu dana zaradio 10.000 kn :D
<CTCP2> bi sipak :D
<CivilMuffin> CTCP2: mozes mi reci kakav rizik imas tocno, a da ga ne biimao s bilo kakvim drugim ulaganjem ? Ja sam sasvim zadovoljan s 10% nekakvih novaca koji padaju s neba , a da ja jednokratno moram nesto napraviti da to pokrenem. Mislim, ovo je "posao" gdje nemas ni-ikakvog angazmana :) 
<CTCP2> govorimo generalno o biznisu - svaki biznis je ogroman rizik koji se isplati samo ako imas VRLO DOBRU ZARADU
<CivilMuffin> SilverSpace: ja ? Ne , nikad ! :) 
<CTCP2> a sto se tice ovog rudarenja, tu je itekak velik rizik
<CTCP2> jer sve ovo moze riknut sam tak i popusis
<CTCP2> meni ce recimo racun za struju bit cca 1.500 kn/mj
<CTCP2> a dok ne prodam LTCe (za cca godinu dana), sve ovo moze riknut
<CivilMuffin> trolol, zivot ce fakat biti okrutan prema tebi,stari moj :) Sto sve ne moze riknuti u bilo kojem trenutku ? Prehrtambena industrija ? Imas tamo primjer gdje kupis kravu za 1X, a onda imas bez da taknes kravu godisnje 0.1X ? 
<CTCP2> tak d aje ovo itekak riskantno
<CivilMuffin> I, tvoj biznis kejs je da stekas i nadas se najboljem, zasto mislis da je jedini/najbolji ? 
<CTCP2> CivilMuffin : ja sam vec vodio par 'biznisa' i znam o cem pricas
<CTCP2> pricam*
<CTCP2> ak imas neku vecu/ljepsu cifru, bolje je orocit u banku i zaposlit se ovak
<CivilMuffin> Pokri tekuce troskove zaradom, vec nakon mjesec dana svaka kartusa vrati malo manje od 1/3 vrijednosti. nek ode scve sutra kvragu i rasprodas hardveetr - OK si. Dakle, rizika da ce ti doc kamatari doma nema
<CTCP2> neg razbijat glavu, mucit se, zivcirat i kaj sve ne radi neke mizerije
<CivilMuffin> pa to ti govorim, ti u stvari nemas glavobolje. Ulozio si neke resurse u jedan .. dinamican model rada. Mos samo sjedit' i cekad vrijeme isplate, od razbijanja glave oko toga sad nema nista kad si vec do grla unutra :9
<CTCP2> CivilMuffin : ti sad govoris o trenutnoj zaradi, al pricali smo o situaciji kad ce zarada iznosit nes sitno vise od troskova struje
<CTCP2> kad naraste diff
<CivilMuffin> sve sto sad tipkas su misli koje imas prije pocetka projekta, sunac mu.
<CTCP2> sad se ja nis ne bunim, sve 5
<CivilMuffin> pa isto mi je i kasnije. Novac pada s neba, samo je break-even kasnije. 
<CTCP2> nije isto
<CivilMuffin> Ustekas > $profit$ 
<CTCP2> racku bi ja ulozio u ovo da mi je sad omjer struje i zarade 1:1,1
<CTCP2> sad mi je oko 1:4 i to je ok
<CivilMuffin> nego sto je nego isto, opet imas break even, samo nije prije nego poslije, kak mozes izgubiti ?
<CivilMuffin> I ovo s stavom da je 100kkn ulaganje .. buraz, to je sibicarenje isto kao i 10kkn - ni protuvrijednost jednog stana ili neke prave kapitalne investicije . Zasto nisi ulozio pola u rudarenje a pola u nesto drugo ako ne vjerujes da ce ovo biti ok ?
<CivilMuffin> "Pioniri maleni, mi smo vojska kriva, svakog dana popijemo po tri litre piva" :) 
<CTCP2> cifra od 100k je ulaganja, ovisno od biznisa do biznisa. Vec sam reko da ne pricamo o firmama koje imaju 100 milijuna kuna prometa i sl. vec o "small home biznisima" (a sto rudarenje i je, tj. cak je i ispod te kategorije)
<CTCP2> pa ulozio sam zato jer je omjer vise od 1:5 trenutno
<CTCP2> da nije bio tolki u pocetku, vraga bi ulozio
<CTCP2> vjerujem da ce i ostat 1:3 jos duze vrijeme
<CTCP2> al velim, neko ko tek krene ili ce kasnije radit s omjerom 1:1,1, fuck that
<CTCP2> ak vidim da LTC nece rast itd, rasprodat cu hardver i ulozit u nes drugo
<CTCP2> (za cca 6-7-12 mj, jel)
<CivilMuffin> :) 
 * CivilMuffin nema nikakvih problema uloziti po malo na 10 strana i brati po malo novca s svake od tih strana :) 
<CivilMuffin> Doduse, zato jos nisam bogat :) 
<CTCP2> pa ok, nije glupo imat vise izvora/biznisa
<CTCP2> al ak ti jedan na 1000 kn uloga donosi 100 kn godisnje, jebes to
<CTCP2> da je rijec o 10000 vecem iznosu, onda je to super
<CTCP2> al ovak za nas male pizdeke, takvi omjeri su nezanimljivi
<CTCP2> (i neisplativi)
<CivilMuffin> Pa digni nenamjenski kredit :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> inace, u ovoj nasoj rvackoj, trebas imat muda ulagat u nes
<CTCP2> em je drzava u kurcu, em ljudi nemaju para
<SilverSpace> odoh spat sa civilima se ne druzim
<SilverSpace> :)
<CivilMuffin> samo zato jer si se usudio uloziti te ne za**bavam jos vise :D
<MilitaryMuffin> SilverSpace: vratiii seeeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hm vise bi mi pasao PijaniMuffin 
<MilitaryMuffin> I meni :) 
<SilverSpace> bemti rakija ce se usmrdit 
<MilitaryMuffin> Slobodno se ti prekrsti, nem're biti previse muffina na kanalu :D
 * MilitaryMuffin popije casu octa da se kazni sto rakija ceka
<SilverSpace> MilitaryMuffin: stara je neki dan spremila 5L loze za visnjevac dok jos susjed ima 
<MilitaryMuffin> Vi ste pametni ljudi, radite likere s lozom. Kad cujem da mi se netko pohvali da je radio visnjevac s sljivom zeludac mi se okrene kad zamislim mjesavinu mirisa :) 
<SilverSpace> cini mii se da ce na kraju godine poskupjeti alkohol jebo ih linic
<SilverSpace> pa da u lozu idu razne trave itd 
<SilverSpace> sa ljivom ni u ludilu 
<SilverSpace> orahe isto stavi stara u lozu 
<MilitaryMuffin> loza je najjaca, ni okusa ni mirisa ne ostavi u likeru
<SilverSpace> mislim da je vec uskladistila 10L
<MilitaryMuffin> joj , jebemti, SilverSpace kak bi mi ctcpa nagovorili da rasproda sve te graficke i zaposl nas u pecari ? :) 
<MilitaryMuffin> ti jos i nemres pit zbog gihta, mogao bi voziti ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jebga sad trebali smo ko klinci sadit sljive i orahe umjesto da klatimo muda 
<SilverSpace> i vinograd pokoji 
<SilverSpace> sad je kasno 
<MilitaryMuffin> Ja sestru nagovaram vec 3 godine da za klince zasadimo 
<MilitaryMuffin> Nije da se nema grunta .. 
<SilverSpace> pa da i kod mene stoji grunt 
<MilitaryMuffin> :( Imas nekaj blizu ? Meni je malo skupo do bjelovara ici svako malo radi toga 
<SilverSpace> kad sam dosao u zg sa 15g da sam zasadio bilo okaj to bi sad bio fini kapital 
<SilverSpace> krizevci 
<SilverSpace> skoro nis blize 
<MilitaryMuffin> o, to je vec na pol blize nego Bj :D
<SilverSpace> 64km u dvoriste stare kuce iz dubrave 
<MilitaryMuffin> Idem spat' i mastati o prodaji badema ! LN :D
<SilverSpace> ti ides kroz zabno 
<SilverSpace> sv ivan zabno
<SilverSpace> Vožnja putem D28 · 64,3 km
<SilverSpace> Vožnja putem D28 · 78,5 km
<SilverSpace> ln
<StephenS> ajde da igramo
<am42> hey
<am42> gde ste svi?
<StephenS> tamo
<StephenS> Preko save
<StephenS> STO
<StephenS> GDE SI TI AMD42
<am42> Gde dunav ljubi nebo
<StephenS> NA KREKU SI NEKOM OPASNOM
<am42> am42
<am42> ne konzumiram
<am42> opijate
<am42> ali mogu da ti zavrsim sta god pozelis
<am42> ;)
 * am42 slaps StephenS around a bit with a large trout
<am42> :)
<StephenS> ok aj cuti sad malo ok?
<am42> sto...
<am42> ?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-16
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/karamarko-da-se-slucaj-segon-dogodio-hdzovoj-vladi-mediji-bi-trestali-i-pljustale-bi-ostavke/721882.aspx
<Mmike> oho, javio se!
<Mmike> samo 5 dana mu je trebalo
<tonil> jel netko tocno zna kakve softwerske usluge pruza ova firma http://www.amphinicy.com/contacts.html
<ivoks> Mmike ima pik na poreznu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a? :)00
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/q71/s720x720/1503241_10152203311387612_1487944023_n.jpg
<Mmike> tonil, rade, medj ostalim, softver za satelite
<Mmike> ja sam nesto javario davno za njih i malo manje neke mysqle prebacivao u postgres
<ravilov> sateliti vrte javu i mysql?! :O
<vileni> kako mi je super vidjeti wep ap-ove spojene u moju mrezu
<tonil> Mmike, tu firmu mi je osnovao rodjak Frane Milos al sam izgubio kontakt telefon od njega dali znas ti mozda?
<Mmike> ne
<tonil> il da nazovem firmu pa pitam
<tonil> neznam ni sam
<tonil> a sutra idem u zagreb
<Mmike> tonil, ides zicat poso? :)
<tonil> haha ;)
<Mmike> ravilov, ne, ovo je neki tracking softver na zemlji :)
<ravilov> a :)
<tonil> vidim da su otvorili office i u luxemburgu znaci ide im :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> noc
<SilverSpace> pa mogo bi sad kad sam netjaka ostavio u vrticu
<tonil> Mmike, vidit cu za posao,al bilo bi dobro kad bih upao :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hAIaud
<SilverSpace> chrome nece otvoriti link
<jelly-home> The Website Ahead Contains Malware!
<jelly-home> hostano na... hecneru
<BotaniCar|2> HECNER JE IZVOR SVIH ZALA ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> pardn maj kapz
<ivoks> to nema veze s time gdje je hostan
<ivoks> netko im je provalio css datoteku
<ivoks> ili cak html
<jelly-home> ili php
<ivoks> mislim da je cak i ozbiljnije
<ivoks> nesto sto sam vidio u iskonu pred par godina
<ivoks> i nakon cega sam maknuo servere iz iskon hostinga :)
<ivoks> stranice s mog servera su imale malware javascript
<ivoks> spojim se na server, ne mogu naci taj malware
<ivoks> dapace, nista na serveru se nije promijenilo
<ivoks> gledam headere koje dobijem od servera i vidim da nisu isti kao oni koje dobijem lokalno na samom serveru
<ivoks> bacim oko na stranice koje se hostaju u iskonu, i svi imaju isti javascript
<ivoks> tocnije, svi na toj hosting lokaciji
<jelly-home> ivoks: kolokacija?
<ivoks> saljem mail iskonu da im je netko razvalio ruter, a on mi odgovaraju kako bi trebao provjeriti svoj server
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<ivoks> e sad, jel ruter ili arp poisoning, ne znam
<ivoks> al na kraju su mi konacno povjerovali i rijesili problem
<jelly-home> ivoks: da, to se desilo jednom, majstori su arp poisonali switch, proxyrali sav http promet iz segmenta i injectali sranje
<jelly-home> tehnicki najkvalitetnija provala do sad ;-)
<tonil> nema do dobrog starog sql injectiona
<jelly-home> ovo je bilo malo pametnije rjesenje
<ivoks> ovo je bio vrh
<ivoks> layer 7 infiltracija na switchu
<jelly-home> bas me zacudilo da bi neko s tim znanjem isao provaljivati na tako nebitnu stvar 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kupi si naocale pa neces pisat velikim stampanim slovima :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: caps means i mean bussiness ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lud sam od jutra 
<SilverSpace> em nisam mogao spavat nocas em mi netjak u 6:15 skakao po kicmi 
<BotaniCar|2> ti kao da zivis moj zivot :) Mali me budil svake ure jer mu je nos pun i davil se :( A onda je ujutro dobio neopisivu zelju da se u 6 igram konja s njim :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.soundguardian.com/content/view/28248/217/ # Septica !!
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ovaj abrt i slicni daemoni koje RH kelji na sustav ce me zivota kostati, od 10 kernel oopsova, 8 mi prouzroci neki bug monitoring tool ili nekaj slicno .. 
<BotaniCar|2> uz to sam i ja debil, rebootam u noviji kernel i zaboravim da sam na hajperveu i da moram rebuildati initrd/initframs svaki put kad dodje novi kernel
<SilverSpace> salabakter 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zar to kernel paket ne radi sam
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: trebao bi, ima veze s hardverom koji hajperv nudi sustavu i integration toolsima koji ne delaju s novim kernelom dok sve ne rebuildam
<BotaniCar|2> nije ti to debian ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: aha, hyperv nema dkms i hookove da se to samo od sebe rebuilda i inkluda
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zato velim da sam debil, imam checklistu koju uredno ne otvorim dok mi prvi reboot ne fejla .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ili su namjerno napravili da to ne radi, da kupim windows server :)
<jelly> kajjaznam, oni rpm-ovi koje sam zadnji put prestrikavao za debian su bili relativno ok napravljeni
<jelly> ako i nisu radili, bili su u dobroj namjeri ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> http://qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-f95bc1243e3443d9c7c4e0ba58ee5b6a?convert_to_webp=true
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, ja rantam u najboljoj mmiketovoj maniri, umjesto da se pomirim s platformom na kojoj radim, ja zaboravljam checkliste :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikePoso> ama
<MmikePoso> ne spominji me
<MmikePoso> sta ti je
 * MmikePoso jos uvijek nije nasao elegantan nacin kako da se servis NE pokrene nakon sto se paket instalira, a da ne rebueelda paket
<MmikePoso> :D
<jelly> na kojoj distri?
<SilverSpace> aman taman 
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ali si naso nacin? i ako nije elegantan
<MmikePoso> jelly: debian
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: nit ovi se nisu javili!
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: brijem da je to neka urota protiv nas da ne dobijemo zvucnike!
<MmikePoso> jelly: konkretno postsgres i mysql
<jelly> MmikePoso: /msg dpkg policy-rc.d
<MmikePoso> jelly: thnx
<MmikePoso> istrazit cemo
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<jelly> koliko vas ima u MmikeTovoj glavi
<BotaniCar|2> manje nego dovoljno !: ) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs 
<datase`> jelly: Title: BLOOD STAIN CHILD -FREEDOM-, Views: 2136679, Rating: 96.62178%
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/embed/2UgOTylG7w8?feature=player_embedded # blues, video nije bas SFW
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1604921_799352136757556_1564393511_n.jpg # madafa*in art ! 
<ivoks> dobio svoje htc natrag
<ivoks> doduse, novi/refurbished :)
<MmikePoso> odem na ramsterk
<MmikePoso> vidimo se
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: bome urota :) 
<SilverSpace> opet daljinac prestao raditi sinoc 
<SilverSpace> ali ne smijem vam reci kaj je bilo pukli bi od smijeha koji sam kreten
<SilverSpace> i zasto malo radio a malo nije 
<rut> reci reci
<rut> dan jelly .. kako je danas ?
<rut> botovi full operativni ?
<BotaniCar> rut: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1486647_617152994987606_717630823_n.jpg (not sure if SFW )
<jelly> rut: que?
<SilverSpace> necu rec koja sam budala 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak su ti Dzapanci ludi :) "metal s primjesama elektro zvuka" :) 
<BotaniCar> reci SilverSpace reci, bit ce nam svima lakse :) 
<jelly> pocne trance, pa predje na throat vokal i distorziju, nekak se bas dobro slozi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: budala stavila rpi http://is.gd/ZYk9kc ispred senzora televizora i ponekad je daljinac radio ponekad ne 
<SilverSpace> a ja lemio i kurce palce radi i baterje mjenjao 
<SilverSpace> mater mu kaj sam glupser 
<vileni> e, tko je ono prodavao rpi? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: prodan 
<BotaniCar> opasno kuciste, SilverSpace
<vileni> SilverSpace: za koliko si ga dao?
<vileni> ja sam tek nekidan nabavio prvi ekran sa hdmi
<SilverSpace> vise se ne sjecam to je bio stari model uzeo ga budz0r 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da super je ima dosta zraka 
<SilverSpace> ovi zatvoreni dizu jako temperaturu procesora 
<SilverSpace> hokej jos malo sportklub 
<SilverSpace> lol hladila za rpi http://is.gd/Ub8wvO
<ivoks> ima netko amd legacy 12.6 driver za linux?
<SilverSpace> loshe loshe prognoze za schumahera
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/preminuo-trigger-iz--mucki--roger-lloyd-pack-izgubio-bitku-s-rakom-/1155463/
<SilverSpace> 0:0
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<CTCP2> 0:0
<StephenS> 0:2
<CTCP2> -1:-1
<SilverSpace> 3,14 : 0
<SilverSpace> bome ne gledati http://is.gd/UwWeHv
<BotaniCar> Fala Bogeku na Internet Exploreru
<BotaniCar> sat vremena se je*em s necim kod kolege, na kaju preswicham iz FF u IE i radi od prve 
<StephenS> kako si 
<StephenS> shampolionu
<BotaniCar> dok sam bio mali, sad se*em
<StephenS> sta ti znaci ta zvezdica
<StephenS> ne kuzim
<StephenS> jel moze bez nje
<BotaniCar> Ne moze, popit cu ban 
<StephenS> jos i pijes?
<StephenS>  auuuuu
<BotaniCar> e,nek si mi rek'o 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, ? :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: ! :) 
<MmikeDOMA> s kim se ti svadjas :)
<BotaniCar> s stivnskom , ne svadjamo se , pricamo 
<BotaniCar> *ja pricam, on me trpi 
<MmikeDOMA> tja
<MmikeDOMA> ignor :)
<BotaniCar> Treba nekad .. doduse, da mi je znat' kak se tebi na ignor dodje :)
<SilverSpace> guzica mu zavrtila pamet :)
<BotaniCar> LOL ! 
<rut> BotaniCar nemoj provocirat sa takvim linkovima !?
<BotaniCar> rut: dobro tebra, necu, ali nisi fer, ti smijes meni slati one andjele, ja tebi ne smijem uzvratiti ! Steta sto nisi na poslu da vidis kako je meni kad mi "tlak skoci" na sliku ! :) 
<rut> koje andjele ?
<rut> i jos nisi odgovorio zasto sam ja kriv tebi za LZS ??!
<BotaniCar> ma pejstal si neki dan babu tu da mi je skoro herc stao ! 
<rut> nesjecam se :(
<StephenS> se pise odvojeno
<StephenS> bebi
<BotaniCar> Odgovorio sam, kako ne ? Toliko si .. drugaciji da sam dobio ban po kljucu "ovaj je na istom kanalu kao i rut" .. 
<StephenS> koji kanal kopamo?
<rut> nisam ti ja zato kriv 
<rut> StephenS nesjesam se
<rut> StephenS neznam 
<BotaniCar> Ne, okrivi molim te njhovu mladost i nesnalazljivost opova, tvoja odgovornost je zaista marginalna ili nikakva :) Nemoj me jest, jel to sebezavaravas ili mene jebes ? :)
<StephenS> nemoj da psujes
<StephenS> sad ce biti banovana
<StephenS> !ops
<rut> dobro botanicar i tebi sam krv . eto .. jel sad lakse 
<BotaniCar> Nije mi ni bilo tesko :) 
<BotaniCar> Samo kazem, ko losa karma si :) 
<rut> onda me stavi na ignore :)
<rut> joj sto je toliko tesko tamo me smjestit ?
<rut> trazit cu od ivoksa da i tebi da ovlasti .:)
<rut> jos tko ?
<rut> odoh 
<BotaniCar> sto dodjes opce ovdje ako samo zelis da te svi ignoriramo , zena te ne tuce dovoljno ? Otkud ta potreba za samokaznjavanjem ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jebote, jel i u birtiju dodjes da te ne vole ili se dodjes zezat' ?
<StephenS> gettin cake cake cake
<SilverSpace> 1:3
<SilverSpace> yes
<ivoks> ode berine
<ivoks> MÜNCHEN - Bernie Ecclestone dao je ostavku na mjesto člana upravnog odbora grupacije Formula One nakon što je u Njemačkoj protiv njega podignuta optužnica zbog 33 milijuna eura mita njemačkom bankaru koji je već dobio zatvorsku kaznu za primanje mita.
<ivoks> na kraju ce se skuziti da je sve namjesteno da vettel bude prvak
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> uh bome dosta dugo je izdrzao
<BotaniCar> Meni je tak zao sto sam zapustio formulu :( 
<SilverSpace> medeki razvaljuju 
<ivoks> This video contains content from BMG_Rights_Management and Beggars, one or more of whom have blocked it on copyright grounds.
<ivoks> a radilo je do prije koji dan
<ivoks> moram kupiti taj album, dosta youtubea
<BotaniCar> ili nadji alternativni link, nema spotakoji nije uploadan na YT 44x
<BotaniCar> "插件下载"  , kaze web .. pa nek si ja mislim 
<rut> BotaniCar pokusavam se popravit i biti u skladu sa CoC a ti me opet kuris takvim stvarima 
<ivoks> http://blog.teamsnap.com/announcements/jasna-bencic-is-a-teamsnapper/
<ivoks> yay
<jelly> realovka?  meh
<SilverSpace> nikako da se medvescak pomakne sa ovoga sedmog mjesta
<StephenS> jel neko koristi adblockplus?
<StephenS> dobijem ads na youtube
<StephenS> a vi?
<SilverSpace> u ff
<SilverSpace> StephenS: bome i ja 
<StephenS> :(
<SilverSpace> u chrome 
<StephenS> da
<StephenS> u chrome
<StephenS> u ff je ok
<StephenS> ja msm
<StephenS> mozda i ne nzm
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRCTmI0PAhA # nista oglasa
<datase`> jelly: Title: Sladjana Milosevic - Miki Miki, Views: 27069, Rating: 98.431368%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: bitno je da je sve dalje od 8. mjesta
 * CTCP2 isto ima oglase u sugavom kromu
<StephenS> ;[
<jelly> CTCP2: na kojem videu na primjer?
<StephenS> svakom
<CTCP2> da, na svakom
<jelly> mozda samo na html5 nema oglasa
<CTCP2> Krom + adplus + tempermanki
<StephenS> na ff-u nema adsa
<CTCP2> TRUE
<jelly> krom+abp+ghostery
<StephenS> ali ja volim chrome
<CTCP2> krom je krme
<StephenS> kaj ti koristis jelly 
<StephenS> chrome?
<jelly> za jubito kroum, da
<StephenS> i jel imas adsa?
<rut> StephenS ja imam chrome i nema adsa
<StephenS> koji block
<CTCP2> vas 2 suxate
<jelly> StephenS: jok, sad gledam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z50BJ6dM5aA i nista
<datase`> jelly: Title: Cacadou Look - Sama, Views: 47595, Rating: 99.10112%
<StephenS> jelly pa tu i nema ads -.-
<StephenS> gledaj ovo jelly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEwT7CRTkAU
<datase`> StephenS: Title: Boban Rajovic - Interventna OFFICIAL VIDEO 2013, Views: 248971, Rating: 94.236488%
<MmikeDOMA> http://robert-oot.tumblr.com/post/72946535226/we-need-passwordless-ssh-keys-to-all-the-machines
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, we're doomed
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ja vise nemam ideja :)
<jelly> StephenS: odlican video, i nema reklama
<StephenS> lazes
<StephenS> daj screenshot
<rut> kod mene ima
<jelly> StephenS: ok, pjesma je bezveze, ali video je zakon ;-)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: sto ti treba?
<StephenS> daj screenshot
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: lol fakat nisu normalni 
<CTCP2> jel to sam meni video nema zvuka il? ("no fuckin way")
<ivoks> u tom je fora, sto se sve kuzi i bez zvuka
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> StephenS: ima annotation u lijevom kutu "Poslusajte ovo" i u desnom kutu link na yt channel, i to je to
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: citaj sa usana :)
<StephenS> daj screenshot
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: na koliko si strana vec slao 
<SilverSpace> 3 ili 4
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, pa, digital kurac, diskont24 i modulo8
<MmikeDOMA> i kodeks
<MmikeDOMA> kaj su rekli da imaju
<MmikeDOMA> i onda trazio da mi naprave ponudu
<MmikeDOMA> i nista
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, aj ti iskopaj di ima, trazi ponudu za 2 artikla
<StephenS> daj screenshot jelkly
<MmikeDOMA> podatke za ponudu mosh nac na http://splivalo.hr
<SilverSpace> fakat mi dode da ih odem nategnut za usi 
<SilverSpace> koja poslovnost 
<CTCP2> kaj bi
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA super web
<CTCP2> old skul xD
<StephenS> daj screenshot jelly
<StephenS> daj screenshot jelly
<StephenS> daj screenshot jelly
<jelly> decko, ajde oladi
<MmikeDOMA> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DAJ DAJ DAJJ MI DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ
<StephenS> necu jer lazes
<CTCP2> i ja bi, i ja
<StephenS> kao nema adsa
<CTCP2> a co to
<StephenS> a koristimo isti browser i blocker
<StephenS> ma daj
<rut> StephenS nisi u skladu CoC-a .. nemozes se tako ponasat !!
<CTCP2> StephenS ce prvi osjetit fury of uBOTu-fr
<rut> cemu ovo -fr .. sto  moramo znati da je francuz ?
<jelly> rut: ti tamo kus, ne bi znao sto je CoC da te za kitu ugrize
<CTCP2> da, i meni ovo -fr smeta
<CTCP2> predlazem da se bota preimenuje
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: hm bilo ih je u protisu u ponudi i sad ih vise nema sve mi je to tak cudno 
<CTCP2> u skladu s rvackim duhom
<rut> jelly necemo se vrijedat . OK ?
<jelly> rut: ne vrijedjam.
<rut>  CoC da te za kitu ugrize
<rut> a sto je ovo ?
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> pre ce jelly biti banovan
<StephenS> zato sto laze
<jelly> nije uvreda, ti stvarno nemas pojma sta je CoC
<rut> jelly nemos ti to znati 
<StephenS> pa vidis da moze
<rut> osim ako nisi telepatske sposobnosti dobio
<jelly> razvidno je iz ponasanja
<rut> jelly popravljam se 
<StephenS> on cak blokira ads bez blokera
<rut> sto nevidis ?
<CTCP2> ja takodjer neam pojma sta je taj COC
<jelly> rut: a sad molim dosta o tome
<CTCP2> vidim da se stalno spominje
<rut> jelly zasto ? dobit cu ban radi rasprave ?
<CTCP2> al sta god da je, bojkotiram ga
<StephenS> ne
<rut> oko CoC-a ?
<StephenS> dobit ces akick
<StephenS> to ti jos gore
<jelly> rut: da.
<StephenS> a sta je coc
<rut> pa ili to ;)
 * CTCP2 ne voli nista sto cudno zvuci
<StephenS> eo niko ne zna
<StephenS> sta je coc
<StephenS> moze pojasnjenje?
<rut> ok . volio bi to vidjet jelly
<jelly> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kodeks_pona%A1anja Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<rut> ocito ni ovakava rasprava tebi ne odgovara 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#404 +q rut!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-01-19 16:19:29 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<StephenS> lol
<jelly> eto, vidio si.
<StephenS> kako chanserv banuje kada nije na kanalu
<StephenS> hmm
<CTCP2> chanserv je peta kolona
<jelly> StephenS: http://jebo.me/slije/interventna.png
<StephenS> virtuelni user
<CTCP2> vreba iz tame
<StephenS> lol
<CTCP2> Kodeks pona!anja
<CTCP2> There is currently no text in this page. You can search for this page title in other pages, or search the related logs.
<rutko> i to je sad u skladu CoC-a od tebe jelly ?
<CTCP2> so, codex je da nema codexa
<CTCP2> jea
<CTCP2> zivjela anarhija
<rutko> rekoh ja da ti patis od pokazivanja misica . dokazao si ... boli me k*** da imas 5 faxeva . da se bavis IT-om 50g .. da si napisao kompletan kernel .. da i bolji od linusa ... 
<rutko> ne dozivljavam te
<rutko> EOD
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#405 +q *!*@2001:15c0:660d:*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-01-19 16:23:00 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<CTCP2> make love, not war
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<StephenS> jelly imas 5 faxeva?
<StephenS> o.0
<StephenS> ja se mucim sa ovim jednim
<StephenS> ;d
<jelly> ivoks: reci
<ivoks> jelly: cemu to?
<jelly> ivoks: pravi se blesav
<jelly> ivoks: also, literally asked for it
<ivoks> znaci, u redu je ako ti kazes kita, ali drugi ne smiju reci k***?
<ivoks> ja ne zelim ovdje biti policajac
<jelly> ivoks: smiju reci sto god hoce, ako to vele iskreno.  
<ivoks> ali isto tako se lijepo vidi kada netko postane opcinjen moci
<StephenS> money is the root of all evil
<CTCP2> StephenS : ne, to su zene
<jelly> ivoks: sorry, ne da mi se trositi vrijeme raspravljajuci s nekim na taj nacin
<ivoks> jelly: pa onda nemoj raspravljati!
<ivoks> ali ne mozes mu zabraniti da prica na kanalu
<ivoks> NE MOZES.
<StephenS> pa vidis da moze
<StephenS> :)
<CTCP2> dosta svadjanja, ajmo mi malo o litecoinima
<ivoks> StephenS: vidis, to je razlika izmedju mojeg i njegovog postupka
<ivoks> ja ga nisam razvlastio, vec razgovaram
<StephenS> e nemoj mene mesati u raspravu :D
<jelly> ivoks: sorry, zelis reci da to nije tebi prihvatljivo?
<ivoks> jelly: 
<ivoks> 17:14 < rut> cemu ovo -fr .. sto  moramo znati da je francuz ?
<ivoks> 17:15 < jelly> rut: ti tamo kus, ne bi znao sto je CoC da te za kitu ugrize
<ivoks> ako *ti* ne zelis razgovarati s njim, ne moras
<ivoks> ali ne mozes mu zabraniti da prica
<jelly> ivoks: ja sam puno pragmaticniji -- radije cu staviti +q nekome tko zajebava i pustiti kanal ljudima koji se znaju ophoditi nego njega pustiti
<jelly> 4:1 i te spike
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> toliko je naime bilo primjedbi na ovakvu vrstu ponasanja
<ivoks> 17:18 < rut> jelly zasto ? dobit cu ban radi rasprave ?
<ivoks> 17:18 < rut> oko CoC-a ?
<ivoks> 17:18 < jelly> rut: da.
<jelly> ivoks: a ono prije toga?
<ivoks> pa sto prije
<ivoks> stvorio si alergiju na osobu
<jelly> ivoks: +q sam stavio jer ga je trazio.
<jelly> ivoks: da se radi o konstruktivnoj raspravi i o tome sto CoC znaci i cemu sluzi, sve 5.  Ali ovo je bilo sprdanje s kljucnim rijecima, a bez ikakve iskazane stvarne zelje za raspravom
<jelly> alergija je na ponasanje, takva vrstu bahatluka se drugdje kbana za 5-10 minuta, a ne 3-4 mjeseca
<Hrki> sta je mod +q uopce? :D
<Hrki> to su neki freenode modovi ludi
<jelly> ne moze pisati na kanalu, moze biti tu
<CTCP2> kul mod
<jelly> ivoks: ban evasion umjesto upita u private ne samo daljnji minus
<jelly> s/ne/je/
<CTCP2> o-o...
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/novi-detalji-o-ispadu-kanyea-westa-poludio-je-i-tridesetak-puta-udario-18godisnjaka/722075.aspx
<CTCP2> njusim naglo rusenje coinye coina
<CTCP2> SELL SELL SELL
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: :)
<Hrki> ja ne kuzim kako tog westa nisu ubili od batinja, seronja orangutanska
<Hrki> ja sumnjam da imam nadnaravne moci, znaci gledam malo sta je napravio lars von trier, vidim snimio film sa bjork
<jelly> ivoks: uglavnom, meni je cilj da se vecina ovdje osjeca ugodno i da moze normalno raspravljati 
<Hrki> reko, pa di je ta zenska, pustim si na youtubeu stvar, i par minuta poslije je stvar na radio101
<Hrki> i sad mi objasnite da je to deja vu
<CTCP2> its not
<CTCP2> you are psychic
<Hrki> da bar vidim loto brojeve tak
<CTCP2> kaj se ovi papci ne mogu pozvat na "griznju savjesti" (il kak se vec zove, prigovor) http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/brutalna-delozacija-u-karlovcu-zenu-policija-iznijela-iz-stana-njenog-muza-izveli-krvave-glave/721983.aspx ?
<CTCP2> i sta nije donesen onaj zakon da se nemre izbacit ljude iz nekretnine u kojoj zive?
<jelly> StephenS: uzmi u obzir da ABP po defaultu whitelista neke stvari
<jelly> ivoks: tako da da, zbog onoga sto rut zove raspravom, za to se dobije 24 sata hladjenja
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#404 +q rut!*@*] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-01-17 16:56:09 GMT], for 1d 0h 36m 40s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#405 +q *!*@2001:15c0:660d:*] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-01-17 16:56:36 GMT], for 1d 0h 33m 36s in total
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, the policy maker :)
<MmikeDOMA> a nit ne koristi ubuntu!
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<jelly> Mmike: imam jedan na netbooku da se mogu vadit
<Mmike> * unaffiliated/mmike :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<Mmike> weee 
<Mmike> konacno!
<Mmike> zena mi je isla danas van bez kape i icega
<Mmike> i sad ima upalu sinusa ili neki drek
<Mmike> sto znaci da sam mega-najbeo :/
<jelly> danas je pirilo
<Hrki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXW6IeeiQ8g
<datase`> Hrki: Title: CNN Reporter Gets Stoned During Story On Colorado Legalization, Views: 1074752, Rating: 97.993%
<Hrki> jebe se amerima :)
<SilverSpace> kakav je to kurcevi bot na kanalu 
<civija> SilverSpace: pa kako ti ne znas a op si na kanalu?
<SilverSpace> odavno sam ja ovdje opal na glavu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: to djubre malo precavrljavo, pa se obicno drzi na nekom kanalu sa strane
<civija> vidi se
<civija> uglavnom ja podrzavam jellya i mislim da treba bit jos rigorozniji :)
<jelly> nadam se da ga necemo previse koristiti pa nece ni previse pisati
<SilverSpace> civija: hebga opce mi nije interesantno bit op kad i ti nemas :)
<civija> a oni koji ga opominju su mene kickali za puno manje stvari
<civija> SilverSpace: moja era opovanja je neslavno zavrsila :)
<civija> kad sam pokusao hakirati onog chakyevog bota :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis od kad je kupio paciklo uopce ga vise nema 
<civija> sad je cak i novo kupio
<civija> mora da negdi krade pare
<jelly> SilverSpace: moram napisat par redova uputa, ovaj uBOTu-fr ima hrpu stvari unutra od kojih su za ovdje korisne dvije tri
<civija> posteno ih ne moze u hr zaradit :)
<SilverSpace> to je tak ak nemres hebat kupis paciklo 
<jelly> a zasto je -fr, nemam pojma
<civija> SilverSpace: backilo
<jelly> niko: why is uBOTu-fr -fr?
<SilverSpace> jelly: sigurno je neki fratar 
<SilverSpace> civija: mislis da sverca preko grane na baciklu
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> fr = feature rich :)
<civija> vjerojatno sverca cigarete doli iz crne gore
<OneKorea> Udba na kanalu! Mrak progutao druga ruta =(
<jelly> samo do sutra popodne
 * CTCP2 ce pokrenut referendum protiv q-anja
<OneKorea> :)))))
<CTCP2> power to the people
<niko> jelly: because it's the of ubuntu french community
<niko> +bot
<jelly> damn them french
<niko> why that ?
<jelly> general principles!
<niko> :)
<jelly> misterija rijesena
<niko> jelly: by the way, bansearch is used for searching against string, what you are looking for most of time is maybe !pending #ubuntu-hr
<niko> also you can edit many in a row, edit id,id,id duration
<ivoks> niko: don't disclose too much; jelly gets drunk with power ;)
<CTCP2> chaky is at Sveuciliste Dubrovnik
<jelly> bwahahaha!!!1
<CTCP2> ban the banners
<weshmashian> missed all the fun :)
<weshmashian> i bolje :)
<jelly> ivoks: istina, vec gledam kak ima hrpa smeca u starim banovima i kak to sve treba maknuti, valjda 5 komada od onog g0t*
<jelly> bas mi nekako drago da index prca vladu http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/odgovor-sdpa-na-aferu-pomocnik-na-indexhr-poslana-policija/722098.aspx
<SilverSpace> nazalost sve druge novine su rezimske ma koliko mi o tome sutjeli 
<OneKorea> uskokdakali se tu oko nekih pravila, "kodeksa" i formalnosti, a ovaj kanal niti nije kompletno u skladu sa freenodovim pravilnikom
<OneKorea> krši najmanje jedno pravilo, na što mi je bilo ukazanao prije koji dan
<OneKorea> da vidimo koliko su naši #ubuntu-hr zakonoznanci, policajci i ini zapravo kompetenti... puštam ih da sami okriju nepravilnost(i)
<OneKorea> :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: vecernji je desni, cijelo vrijeme seru nesto po rezimu
<SilverSpace> lol da bas 
<SilverSpace> da bas http://www.vecernji.hr/gastro-i-putovanja/pecivo-s-prsutom-za-dorucak-kao-uvod-u-radni-dan-915499
 * Military1uffin postuje CoC jos od kad je WoW igrao :) Brze dobijes loot tako :D
<ivoks> eh ovaj jutarnji
<ivoks> samo vijesti iz srbije
<ivoks> svasta
<Military1uffin> jelly: re: interventna, na kojoj rezi ti radi monitor ? Ne znam jel meni stane toliko tabova :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha, rezimske!
<Mmike> a kad sam ja to pred 2-3 godine tvrdio onda ste me pljuvali svi
<Mmike> eto vam sad na!
<Mmike> DOLJE REDHAT DOLJE CENTOS ZIVIO MINT!
<Military1uffin>  DOLJE REDHAT DOLJE CENTOS  !!
<Military1uffin> Zivio !"
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj te to cudi slusaj malo radio 101 pa ces saznat vise kaj se dogada u beogradu nego u zg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si na mint preso 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jos davno
<SilverSpace> pa kaj sutis :)
<Mmike> stari laptop, unity je neupotrebljiv, KDE isto, mint ima mate koji radi sasvim solidno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nazalost bum i ja morao atoma nahraniti sa mintom 
<SilverSpace> unity se vuce na mojem dvoglavom atomu 
<ivoks> al ne kuzim
<Mmike> uniti se vuce svugdje
<ivoks> zasto onda mijenjate distribuciju?
<Mmike> osim ako nemas megapresuper graficku
<Mmike> ili ako nisi ivoks :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj mate ugurat u ubuntu bas i nije sam tak
<Mmike> a mint to sve fino poslozi
<Mmike> i pic-gic 
<Mmike> doduse, mint ima major flaw = ne podrzava upgrade :)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/mate-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<SilverSpace> zasto bi kemijal kad ne trebam
<Mmike> 1404
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> navodno ce tamo i optimus raditi kako spada
<ivoks> http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/384542/install-mate-16-ubuntu-1310
<ivoks> a mislim procedure...
<ivoks> ko i za bilo sto drugo iz ppa
<Mmike> da, al' ne radi
<Mmike> pol tog je potrgano
<Mmike> al' veseli vidjeti da ce bit u 1404
<Mmike> moram u ducan
<SilverSpace> unity zakon samo kaj ja ne mislimm kupovati novo racunalo radi njega 
<SilverSpace> ja se super naviknuo na njega 
<ivoks> ja ga koristim na 4-5 godina starom laptopu s ulv procesorom i intel grafickom
<ivoks> uocpe ne znam koliko mi je laptop star, hm...
<SilverSpace> i na laptopu jos uvijek super radi 
<SilverSpace> intel usrao atom skroz sa powervr grafikom koja ne radi na linux
<SilverSpace> amd neku stedljivu sa ati se ne usudim kupit 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne smeta ti sto mint poslozi i adobe flash, nonfree drivere i jos kojesta bez jasne licence za redistribuciju?
<StephenS> ubuntu-here
<Mmike> jelly, nit najmanje
<Mmike> stovise
<StephenS> jelly-home kako mozes biti na ircu i na poslu i kuci?
<StephenS> zar ne umoris od rada?
<Mmike> i tako bih sam to napravio vjerojatno, pa lijepo od njega sto to napravi za mene
<Mmike> a koga smeta, ima inacica istog bez svega toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas tko je najvise usro?
<Mmike> nvidija
<Mmike> a i ati
<Mmike> sa optimusom
<Mmike> i kak-se-vec-zove-to-na-atiju
<jelly-home> StephenS: ne mogu
<StephenS> NIKOLIJA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nvidija je skros usrala 
<SilverSpace> kak je to sve radilo uh uh 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: novi atomi u 2014 ce imati intelovu grafiku natrag, skuzili su da je powervr problem
<ivoks> pa i ubuntu to napravi ako se odabere prilikom instalacije
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja se nadam 
<jelly-home> ivoks: "ako se odabere"
<ivoks> ili instalira ubuntun-restricted-extras
<Mmike> jelly, ma ima i RMS-contaminated verzija minta :)
<ivoks> jel to opce radi? :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije me briga za non-free, ali me briga za to sto, kad sam gledao, sigurno nisu pitali adobe za dozvolu
<jelly-home> Mmike: sto znaci da ih a) nije briga za zakone b) adobe ili neki drugi vendor ih moze u bilo kome trenu pritisnuti
<Mmike> jelly, zasto?
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> canonical je bar dobio dozvolu
<Mmike> mislis da se adobe vec nebi bunio?
<jelly-home> adobe vjerojatno boli djon, do trenutka dok ne nanjuse pare
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> to je istina
<SilverSpace> jos tjedan dana pa ce Alpha 2 
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislim da je takvo ponasanje vise za klinca koji si je slozio livecd, nego za ozbiljnu distru koja bi mogla prezivit longterm
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1545708_10151869270842401_482312205_n.jpg
<ivoks> ;..(
<Mmike> jelly-home, at this point - irellevant
<Mmike> (iz moje perspektive)
<Mmike> moram u ducan
<Mmike> ubit ce me zena
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<ivoks> ima mint i druge zajebe
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj je to 
<ivoks> htjeli su distribuirati i zaradjivati od prodaje laptopa s mintom
<jelly-home> crljenica... dalmacija ili istra
<ivoks> a u sources.list su stavili servere na kojima nemaju kontrolu
<ivoks> s/na/nad/
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je sve ok, _ako imas dozvolu_ 
<ivoks> osim sto je to promaseni poslovni model
<ivoks> nisu ni pitali vlasnike servera jel to ok
<SilverSpace> jel to kopas jos jedan nivo 
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa to, amaterizam
<ivoks> i onda skocili na noge kada je vlasnik rekao 'hej, cekaj malo...'
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je ulazu u podrum
<jelly-home> ubuntu barem hosta svoje, ne oslanjaju se na debian mirrore
<StephenS> jes
<ivoks> napravljen prije 40 godina barem
<StephenS> samo sto je ubuntu based na debian core-u ;]
<StephenS> debian4ever
<ivoks> je, baziran je
<ivoks> ali su paketi rebuildani
<ivoks> mint ne radi niti to
<ivoks> ubuntu ima infrastrukturu iza distre
<ivoks> mint nema ni security team
<ivoks> umjesto da, kad vec baziraju sve na ubuntuu, rade u ubuntu zajednici
<jelly-home> mogli su se dogovoriti i rijesiti neki % love da ide za odrzavanje mirrora
<jelly-home> ivoks: to ne stoji
<ivoks> sto ne stoji?
<jelly-home> ivoks: naime, ista prica se moze prenijeti na ubuntu i debian
<jelly-home> mogao je mark sve raditi u debian zajednici
<ivoks> pa vise je komunikacije izmedju debiana i ubuntua nego li minta i ubuntua
<jelly-home> <ivoks> umjesto da, kad vec baziraju sve na ubuntuu, rade u ubuntu zajednici # konkretno ne stoji
<ivoks> jelly-home: ubuntu uglavnom nema binarno kompatibilne pakete s debianom
<ivoks> mint uglavnom nema uopce svoje pakete
<jelly-home> ivoks: namjerno, ali 2005 je bilo drukcije
<ivoks> to su dvije razlike
<ivoks> jelly-home: nije, i 2004. je ubuntu imao svoj repozitorij i sve rebuildao
<jelly-home> i razlika je bilo toliko malo da su svi mijesali binary repoe
<ivoks> pa bila je mala
<jelly-home> i tak je sad sa mintom
<ivoks> ali koncept je postavljen da su to dvije distribucije
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer mint nema kapacitete za svoje arhive
<ivoks> to je skoro one man show
<ivoks> i ne tako dobar kao slackware
<jelly-home> nemre bit one-man show za development nikako 
<jelly-home> za distru i mgt, mozda
<ivoks> mint je slicniji edubuntuu ili kubuntuu
<ivoks> ili, evo, najbolji primjer je medibuntu
<jelly-home> centos je isto imao problema sa one-man bus brojkom u infrastrukturi, kad su kasnili 6-9 mjeseci sa releasom
<ivoks> ili kako se zvao
<ivoks> ali centos je barem imao svoj repo :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: cije repoe koristi mint?
<ivoks> ubuntu
<ivoks> + svoj za mate
<jelly-home> pa onda nek se fino dogovore s canonicalom da dio love ide za mirrore, i mirna bosna
<ivoks> to je ubuntu + ppa :)
<ivoks> pa kad im je canonical prisao i rekao da su trebali pitati smiju li koristiti ubuntu repozitorije za komercijalni projekt
<ivoks> ovi su skocili da je ubuntu nazi firma :)
<ivoks> tj canonical
<jelly-home> valjda je odrzavanje mirrora besplatno, sto li
<ivoks> a trazili ih jednoznamenkasti broj :)
<ivoks> 1$
<ivoks> idem doma
<jelly-home> CARNet Debian je isto trosio Debian mirrore, ali je po defaultu bio podesen na carnetov mirror
<ivoks> i to je u redu
<ivoks> i mint je tako
<ivoks> i nitko ih nista nije pitao
<ivoks> ali bi li bilo u redu da carnet ide prodavati servere s CARNet OS-om, a pri tom koristi Debian infrastrukturu i Debianu ne daje nista? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: debian nije komercijalna distra.  To hrpa proizvoda i radi... :-|
<ivoks> pa to nije u redu
<jelly-home> ali je zanemarivo
<jelly-home> dio komercijalnih vendora to vraca na druge nacine (hp comes to mind), dio se kaci u slipstream za djabe
<SilverSpace> hvala da jednom dodu pameti http://www.jutarnji.hr/opremu-za-hv-isporucit-ce-21-domaca-kompanija/1155585/
<jelly-home> a ak je lik iz minta mislio da ce mu to proci... malo se zajebunio
<SilverSpace> ja ne znam kaj bi me natjeralo sa ubuntua na nesto drugo 
<StephenS> NEKOLIJA
<StephenS> STO POZELI TO I DOBIJA
<SilverSpace> kaj se deres 
<jelly-home> valjda mu se pjesma strasno svidja
<StephenS> JESTE
<StephenS> Tako JE
<StephenS> BEJBI
<StephenS> pa kad je to NIKOLIJA
<StephenS> Kako ne reci NIKOLIJI ne
<SilverSpace> kaj je to ??
<jelly-home> Jan 15 16:03:59 <StephenS>      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTbZhA8wHl4 kako je dobra pesma
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Nikolija - Nikolija // OFFICIAL VIDEO HD 2013, Views: 907341, Rating: 63.3932%
<jelly-home> 63% :-D
<StephenS> HEHUHIHAHOHEHA
<jelly-home> nemrem skuzit jel ironicna ili ozbiljna
<StephenS> pa vidis da ima milion
<StephenS> inace ona je malo retardirana
 * jelly-home ce radije repere http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6AfaBhOHfg
<StephenS> bad copy unistava mozak
<StephenS> UNISTABA
<StephenS> POSTAJES ROBOY
<StephenS> ahahaahhaaahahaa
<StephenS> Da me ne bi prebili moram budem dobar
<StephenS> NEGO STA NEGO DA SAM DOBAR
<pipko> tu je rut .. bez brige :)
<tonil> lol
<tonil> sta je bilo danas sa rutom
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> lmao
<StephenS> banovali ga
<StephenS> diskriminacija slabijeg
<tonil> opet?
<jelly-home> popusio je tisinu na 24 sata
<tonil> jel to 1056 put
<igorpe> i ovdje je rut
<jelly-home> rut: samo se igraj sa ban evasionom
<tonil> haha 
 * tonil uzme kokice i gleda
<tonil> ovo ce bit zanimljivo
<CTCP2> kolko je meni poznato, StephenS je rut
<StephenS> Dafaq
<CTCP2> ne izvlaci se sad
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jok, StephenS je drugi mamlaz
<StephenS> koliko je meni poznato. CTCP 2je CTCP
<CTCP2> priznaj kao pravo musko
<StephenS> jelly-home ti si mamlaz
<jelly-home> StephenS: priznajem
<CTCP2> jelly-home eto vidis, ista retorika
<CTCP2> jelly-home : dejstvuj
<StephenS> nema potrebe da me vredjas
<StephenS> Jel sam ja tebe pre uvredio?
<jelly-home> StephenS: ja to od milja
<StephenS> ne kuzim
<CTCP2> mislim da ovaj put jelly-home treba dobit -q
<CTCP2> red je red
<StephenS> ivoks: jelly prvi vredja.
<CTCP2> :D
<jelly-home> CTCP2: rut vrlo dobro zna zasto je dobio +q, ako ti nije jasno zasto mogu ti objasnit opet u private
<StephenS> Ne moze u private, mora javno
<CTCP2> ma ne zanima me zbilja, ja samo trolam :D
<OneKorea> svi smo mi rut
<StephenS> Ti prvi vredjas javno i onda kao na private, e pa ne moze.
<jelly-home> CTCP2: nemoj bre da trolas
<CTCP2> jelly-home : moram, trolanje mi je u krvi :D
<CTCP2> irc = trolanje
<jelly-home> ne pristoji se
<CTCP2> jedno bez drugog nemre
<CTCP2> propade irc
<OneKorea> CTCP2 je slijedeci rut
<CTCP2> si vidio sta se desilo Idolnetu
<jelly-home> CTCP2: onda nek propade
<CTCP2> moramo sve uciniti da freenode ne postane idolnet
<jelly-home> CTCP2: sta se desilo?
<CTCP2> desetkovan je
<CTCP2> sta desetkovan
<StephenS> Ne
<jelly-home> kad su svi stari irceri odrasli i cuvaju djecu
<StephenS> Nije u redu to sto se radi
<StephenS> Ja sam uvredjen
<jelly-home> Pantjicu!
<StephenS> CTCP2 Tebe je nazvao da si troll
<StephenS> Uvreda do uvrede
<CTCP2> ko je kog nazvo da je trol!
<CTCP2> izgubio sam se u svom tom trolanju
<StephenS> Ajmo u protest
<CTCP2> reci da ga cinkam
<StephenS> Sutra organizovani protest sirom Srbije
<StephenS> zbog zlostavljanja na irc kanalu ubuntu-hr
<StephenS> prekosutra protest u Hrvatskoj
<CTCP2> ti organiziraj akcije na #ubuntu-sr , ja cu na #ubuntu-hr
<CTCP2> zajedno smo jaci
<CTCP2> bratstvo i jedinstvo
<StephenS> nije sr nego rs
<CTCP2> isit kurac
<StephenS> #ubuntu-rs
<StephenS> nije isti
<pipko> vecer
<StephenS> ovde nas ima vise
<pipko> StephanS i CTCP2 najglasniji
<jelly-home> pipko: zamolio bih te da budes tiho i da duboko razmislis zasto imas +q
<StephenS> Tko je pipko :D
<jelly-home> tko nije?
<pipko> StephenS zasto te zanima ?
<StephenS> Interesira me
<StephenS> ja sam znatizeljan
<pipko> StephenS nesmijem ti reci :( nazalost
<CTCP2> pipko je StephenSov alter ego
<jelly-home> pipko: last call.
<CTCP2> pa pipko je dobar :D
<pipko> CTCP2 o cemu ti ?
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#406 +q *!58cf*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-01-19 20:01:05 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<jelly-home> dobar je... kad se ne pravi blesav
<StephenS> lol
<jelly-home> rut: rekli smo sutra popodne.  Do tad si nadji drugu zanimaciju, molim.
<StephenS> burrrr
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> ono, njegova mora bit zadnja i jebat ga sad
<SilverSpace> koja poplava android tv boxova 
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> :D
<jelly-home> ne smijem nista reci, jer ce me ivoks opet spotat da sam poludio od moci ili ce se javit rut sa drugog irc weba i glumit zrtvu
<SilverSpace> volil bi jednom otici na CES 
<tonil> sta on rabi ircloud il neki open proxy
<tonil> sta rabis rut
<OneKorea> alo nemoj dirat ruta danas, ne smije pricat
<niko> jelly-home: you can use *!*@ip with gateway/web/freenode/
<jelly-home> niko: even with netmasks?  What if he decides to use some other gateway
<Hrki> CTCP2: is world ban evader champion
<OneKorea> i nema odgovora na moj upit o nepravilnostima u kanalu. znaci ne zna se freenodov CoC
<OneKorea> CoC  je word of the day ovdje :D
<SilverSpace> e da jucer me neki lik na cesti zahakla dal ja znam da je ubuntu spijunski OS
<SilverSpace> vidioo na mojoj jakni ununtu natpis 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : DA TAKO DAKLE!
<CTCP2> znao sam
<OneKorea> pa normalno
<OneKorea> dash > amazon > nsa
<SilverSpace> nije mi htio reci di radi 
<SilverSpace> bas me je to zanimalo 
<jelly-home> OneKorea: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<CTCP2> zato meni LTCi fale
<CTCP2> Ubuntu me potkrada
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: lol 
<Mmike> https://github.com/antlong/picka
<CTCP2> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobit ces ban bezobrazan si :)
<Mmike> kaj kurac ban
<Mmike> mosh to instalirat
<Mmike> pip install picka
<CTCP2> Mmike banaj se sam da te bot ne mora :D
<SilverSpace> zasto bi nesto takvo bezobrazno istalirao 
<Mmike> zato kaj je actually stvar koja bi mi mogla dobro doc
<SilverSpace> dobro tebi ali koji k ce meni :)
<OneKorea> jelly-home ajde da pitamo staffera kad je već tu
<OneKorea> niko, shouldn't the freenode channel which publicly logs all content indicate so in the topic, as per freenode policy?
<OneKorea> I see pretty much every ubuntu channel does so, with -hr being one of exceptions
<OneKorea> Gle ovog niku kako pobježe na /away, sad sam badava proofreado svoj ingliš
<SilverSpace> skuzio te :)
<OneKorea> tipični francuz
<jelly-home> Mmike: al ti vec imas jednu u kuci...
<SilverSpace> https://store.tinygreenpc.com/tiny-green-pcs/utilite-1.html
<SilverSpace> hm ovo nije loshe 
<jelly-home> OneKorea: zasto te to brine, pretpostavi da su svi javni, ako i nisu, neciji privatni logovi ce prije ili kasnije procuriti
<jelly-home> ok, bilo bi lijepo da u topicu pise cijelo vrijeme di su logovi (s cime se odmah i vidi da postoje)
<niko> OneKorea: this channel is logged ?
<niko> in that case you set a chanserv entrymsg and modify the topic about it
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj kazes za ovo https://store.tinygreenpc.com/tiny-green-pcs/utilite-1/utilite-pro.html
<Military1uffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNCjhQum914 # krave
<datase`> Military1uffin: Title: Ajs Nigrutin - Krave (Transformers) Spot HD, Views: 3374, Rating: 91.57895%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ofce 
<OneKorea> niko, yep, you can see ubuntulog is here, and logs are on public ubuntu server: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/16/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<SilverSpace> Military1uffin: ovce 
<niko> OneKorea: in that case it's recommanded to put that in topic an in chanserv's entry message
<gedora> pozdrav, imam problem vezan za mountanje eksternog hard diska, moze pomoc netko?
<OneKorea> gedora, koji je problem?
<gedora> ne mogu mountati eksterni hard, izbaci mi error 
<SilverSpace> pisi sam 
<gedora> da stavim u pastebin pa da vidis
<SilverSpace> koji error
<SilverSpace> yep
<OneKorea> moras nam sto vise infoa dat
<gedora> http://dpaste.com/1555250/
<SilverSpace> iz windovsa si samo iscupao usb 
<SilverSpace> nisi ga odmountao 
<gedora> a nije moj hard, jel ima pomoci onda ovome?
<Military1uffin> gedora: ako si samo pristekao disk i pokusao nenasilno mountati, vjerojatno nema stete i onaj kome vracas disk ima sve gore.
<gedora> pa pristekao sam disk, radio je, i onda nakon par dana vise nece 
<gedora> znaci ne mogu ga nikako vise pokrenuti 
<SilverSpace> jel radi u windowsima 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao 
<Military1uffin> a da, ako ga vidis u dozama , chkdiskaj, pise 
<gedora> probao, nece ni tamo, ucita ga, pojavi se kao local disk, i to je to, nista vise 
<gedora> i nekad izbaci da ga treba formatirait
<OneKorea> a ti ga ne zelis formatirat jer... ? Imas gore nesto?
<gedora> da 
<OneKorea> aj probaj ovo
<OneKorea> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<OneKorea> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1
<gedora> http://dpaste.com/1555254/
<SilverSpace> sudo 
<SilverSpace> jebemu kaj neznas prepisat
<gedora> http://dpaste.com/1555256/
<CTCP2> sudo kill -9 -1
<OneKorea> NTFS partition /dev/sdc1 was processed successfully... ok znači
<SilverSpace> nema ni tog paketa ntfsprogs
<OneKorea> instaliran mu je već
<gedora> ne, nece  i dalje
<OneKorea> probaj ga opet ustekat,  u drugi usb port mozda
<SilverSpace> Package 'ntfsprogs' has no installation candidate
<SilverSpace> kuzi nema ga 
<OneKorea> SilverSpace da ali ntfsfix mu je prosao, znaci da ni netreba instalirat
<gedora> probao ustekat ponovo u drugi port, ista stvar
<OneKorea> e 'ebat ga onda. Probaj chkdsk u windowsima, ne može tu linux puno ipak je ntfs microsoftov filesystem
<Military1uffin> bas mislim zakaj popravljate NTFS u non-native okruzenju :) gedora /j #windows :) Iako, rece coik da je probao chkdsk
<Military1uffin> briem da treb sto manje rostat  po disku, provjerit SMART, opalit neki recovery softver i bok 
<SilverSpace> to je kaj ne odmontiraju diskove prije otstekavanja 
<SilverSpace> otstekao ga prije nek je ovaj zavrsio posao 
<Military1uffin> windowsi su krivi ! 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: specka je dobra za linux, i.mx6 je open source, 2x gig eth i pravi serijski port, al skupo
<SilverSpace> da dosta para 
<gedora> znaci format, i recovery tool bi pomoglo
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i jos je bez PDVa
<SilverSpace> gedora: nis format 
<Military1uffin> gedora: **NE FORMAT
<Military1uffin> TIRURIRUU NEEE
<SilverSpace> :)
<gedora> dobro ne formaat :)
<SilverSpace> to sam i mislio pod niš formatirati
<Military1uffin> gedora: bo sam skroz ozbiljan da pitas na #windows , jer ti napamet ne znam reci kaj je dobro i jeftino za recovery ovih dana. 
<gedora> aha 
<gedora> ok tenks svima 
<gedora> pozdrav
<Military1uffin> Ostani tu :) 
<SilverSpace> joj zaboravih onaj cd kakse zove 
<SilverSpace> tam ima alata 
<OneKorea> hiren's
<SilverSpace> eee
<Military1uffin> ^^^^
<gedora> pa moram se na win prestekat jel :)
<Military1uffin> ne nuzno odma
<OneKorea> gedora ovo ti je live dvd od minta jel tak?
<gedora> da
<Military1uffin> prvo pitaj , nesto ces morati downloadati, ako ce ti reci da skines neki bootabilni cd s recovery alatima, to mozes i iz linuxa
<Military1uffin> sto manje rostas po tom disku, to bolje :) 
<OneKorea> Jel da je mint lijepsi od windoza, što ne instaliradneš to :]
<Military1uffin> OneKorea: zgazice mu exyu glazbu! 
<Military1uffin> ili kaj je ono vec bilo u pastebinu :D
<gedora> pa je lijepsi je, ali zbog faksa ne mogu biti na linuxu
<Military1uffin> kaj ? Zakaj ? 
<gedora> a i ono je bila nekad exyu enciklopedija :D
<Military1uffin> Napravi si virtualku,ako je samo to :) 
<Military1uffin> it's fun fun fun ! 
<gedora> pa i imam na stiku, za ovakve slucajeve 
<Military1uffin> Imas windowse na sticku ?
<gedora> ne ne, linux je na stiku, mint jel
<DomaMuffin> ja te pokusavam zasprehat za suprotno :D
<gedora> pa i to nije losa ideja :D
<OneKorea> gedora, jel prolazi: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<gedora> ali kad se ja ni ne znam bas sluziti time jel :)
<gedora> ali da mi se svida svida se 
<OneKorea> ma mint ti je još lakši od windoza
<gedora> http://dpaste.com/1555280/
<OneKorea> prošli su dani kad je linux bio OS samo za hardkor geekove, danas je sve šareno, automagic i clicky click. A ako zapneš negdje dodjes ovak fino na IRC i dobijes par magic commandi koje rijese stvar :)
<gedora> ista stvar je i dalje 
<gedora> idem na win, pozdrav ekipa, naletim ja tu jos par puta :)
<DomaMuffin> To! Rjesavamo tvoje probleme tako da ih pregazimo novijim problemima !
<OneKorea> ček
<gedora> sta bilo
<OneKorea> taj programčić ti se instalirao tek
<OneKorea> pokreni ga
<DomaMuffin> :)
<OneKorea> ili iz menija
<OneKorea> ili testdisk u teminal
<gedora> jesam
<OneKorea> probaj s njim nešto repair, ne znam ga napamet, ali trebao bi bit intuitivan/lagan?
<gedora> aha, a jel da idem create new log file, append ili no log
<OneKorea> new
<OneKorea> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja bi nesto do 2k kuna da malo trosi i da unity vrti 
<SilverSpace> cak i malo vise bi potrosio 
<jelly-home> uzmi PC iz 2011
<SilverSpace> samo da malo trosi i zato cekam novi atom 
<gedora> http://dpaste.com/1555291/
<SilverSpace> ma necu veliku kantu 
<gedora> ovo ne izgleda dobro
<jelly-home> arm se ne isplati kao desktop
<SilverSpace> ma da izbjego bi arm 
<jelly-home> bar dok ga ne standardiziraju na komponente
<gedora> jel da stavim primary, primary bootable, logical, extended
<gedora> koju
<SilverSpace> kaj radis 
<OneKorea> gedora, izgleda ok. No fino otvoti ovaj link koji sam ti da i radi korak po korak. Ak buš samo random letio ne bu dobro.
<OneKorea> početak i prvi korak ti je: sudo testdisk
<OneKorea> i dalje radi po kuharici
<gedora> evo otvorio je 
<gedora> i mogu kopirati podatke na drugi hard
<SilverSpace> sad ga samo nemoj odstekavat 
<SilverSpace> prije ga odmontiras i pustis da svoje zavrsi 
<gedora> moram resetirati 
<gedora> javim jel uspjelo
<OneKorea> ajd, čekamo
<OneKorea> ođe gedora vidjet jel mu radi hdd u windozima valjda, ak sam ga dobro shvatio
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202014-01-16%2023%3A07%3A29.png
<OneKorea> e ovaj novi ARM 64 bi mogao bit dobar i vrtit desktop. Jel ima već nekih uređaja vani s njime?
<SilverSpace> kaj ce to kad nema jos 64bitnog softwera
<OneKorea> AFAIK svejedno se može većina softwera kompajlirat za taj arch
<OneKorea> kernel je mergao support, i zadnji llvm/clang također. gcc vjerojatno isto, al to ne pratim.
<OneKorea> kak radi sav i386 software na x64 tako je i za ARM
<OneKorea> a može i iskoristit >4gb rama
<gedora> nije uspjelo, mislim mogu kopirati fajlove, ali evo pokusavam na win opet chkdsk
<OneKorea> kak nije uspijelo a možeš kopirat fajlove?
<gedora> pa nece i dalje da mounta
<OneKorea> znači da ne možeš do fajlova ...
<gedora> ma mogu, uspio sam kopirati, i isao do kraja s onim tutorialom, i dosao do onoga kad moram restart napraviti, ali i dalje nece 
<gedora> sad cu vidjeti sta ce reci chkdsk
<OneKorea> a ajde
<OneKorea> Možeš taj testdisk program skinuti i za windowse pa probat ponovo od tuda, mislim da ti je to najbolja šansa. Ako chkdsk ne uspije.
<gedora> aha, super onda, hvala puno :)
<StephenS> Nikolija
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-17
<BotaniCar> jutro,junacine 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar> Ima kakav standardiziran nacin da mi web/mail server posalje obavijest par dana prije nego neki certifikat istkne ? 
<BotaniCar> Hostam certifikate trece strane za drugu stranu, pa mi nije opcija da cert issuer posalje mail, salje drugoj/trecoj strani, a oni obicno zaborave prenijeti 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAn28yNh6xo
<datase`> tonil: Title: Depeche Mode - People Are People (Black Swarm remix by Dominatrix), Views: 111956, Rating: 98.685446%
<ravilov-web> reminder u google calendar? alarm na mobitelu?
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: mislio sam na standardizirani nacin putem kojeg bi mi servis koji hosta certifikat poslao obavijest.
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1508139_10152157922471955_1698984729_n.jpg # dragon cake ! 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, promjeni certifikataora, uzmi onog koji te obavijesti :)
<MmikeDOMA> a standardizirani nacin ti moze bit da kad napravis cert pogledas expiry i namjestis 'at' job :)
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, ona firma za satelite sta si radio za njih,dal znas mozda koji su im koji su im klijenti bili od vojske i obrane od kojih zemalja?
<MmikeDOMA> ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> a i da znam ne bih ti to smio reci
<tonil> zato jer nepise nista specificno na njihovoj stranici
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ne smijem :)
<tonil> zasto nebi
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: aj opet procitaj kaj sam napisao, s issuerom certifikata nemam direktan kontakt :) 
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, potpisao sam non disclosure agreement
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: nda ima expiry
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, aj ti procitaj opet kaj sam ja tebi napisao - promijeni issuera :)
<tonil> nema veze MmikeDOMA dobio sam broj telefona od rodjak ovaj tjedan prtim u zagreb pa cu njega pitat
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, nema :) zakaj bi imao?
<ravilov-web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-MSHOsyJiA
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, gut :)
<datase`> ravilov-web: Title: 12 - Morphadron - The Moebius, Views: 12759, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: koji ti dio nije jasan :) Pero mi da verisignov certifikat da mu postavim. Pero mi zaboravi reci da mu je certifikat istekao. Da ja promijenim verisign umjesto njega i uzmem godaddy ? 
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: onda imas neobican nda. Svi koje ja imam potpisane imaju datum isteka
<MmikeDOMA> imas 2 nacina koja tu vidim
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, ti imas neobicne NDA onda :) moj je kostao finu paru :)
<MmikeDOMA> daklem, nacin a) je da prebacis odgovornost na Peru
<MmikeDOMA> a nacin b) je da provjeris expiri certa kad ti ga Pero da, pa sam sebe upozoris
<MmikeDOMA> i to jos Peri naplatis :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: odgovornost je trenutno na peri, ali bi mu htio izaci u susret. 
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno ce biti nesto in-line-of-b
<MmikeDOMA> eto
<MmikeDOMA> onda vidi ovo, npr: http://www.shellhacks.com/en/HowTo-Check-SSL-Certificate-Expiration-Date-from-the-Linux-Shell
<BotaniCar> a kaj se nda tice, meni moji brane da pricam ili radim nesto slicno onom sto je sadrzano u nda, ako nema isteka mogu ici ponovno u skolu jer nemrem delat dok ne istekne. 
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: da, nekaj slicno i sam guglam 
<BotaniCar> http://www.mikesamazingcakes.com/groomscakes.htm # TORKE TORTE CAKES! 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, pa, to nije nda
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: to je i NDA ( ne smem pricat ), istina je da je prosiren i na aktivnosti koje smijem/ne smijem obavljati 
<MmikeDOMA> NDA nebi smioi braniti da ti nesh radis
<MmikeDOMA> osim,recimo, ako to ne ukljucuje vlasnicku tehnologiju x
<BotaniCar> Cuj, zadnji takav sam potpisao za agrokor, naslov dokumenta je NDA
<MmikeDOMA> NDA na hrvatskom ne znaci nist :)
<MmikeDOMA> a kaj nesmijes radit?
<BotaniCar> erm, dokument nije samo na HR :) 
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, ok da agrokor ima viljuskare koji su jebacki i onda ih ne prodaje nego ih iznajmljuje
<MmikeDOMA> i onda ti radis za njih na odrzavanju viljuskara
<MmikeDOMA> pa da ti sad oni zabrane da vozis viljuskar taj ikad za ikog drugog
<BotaniCar> da, u pitanju su specificne tehnologije. 
<MmikeDOMA> al', opet, to nije NA :)
<MmikeDOMA> erm, NDA
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, NDA bi po knjizi trebao samo sadrzati "cuti ili ces da platis", ocito pravnici smatraju da se moze prosiriti. 
<hrvojem> MmikeDOMA: mislim da se to zove Non-Competition Agreement
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/01/chrisdixon/?cid=co17119334
<MmikeDOMA> mogucno
<MmikeDOMA> idem radit
<hrvojem> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/noncompetition-agreement.asp
<ravilov-web> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/q71/s720x720/994106_10152205570112612_900151362_n.jpg
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: check_https od nagiosa je relativno standardan i gnjavi 14 dana prije
<BotaniCar> jelly: care carski, fala , ima kaj slicno za mail / non http protokole ( imam najvecih problema s AS2 certifikatima, to je enkapsulirani http) 
<jelly-home> moram vidit sta koristimo za genericki ssl 
<BotaniCar> FalaPuno!
<jelly-home> znam da _ne_ koristimo http://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Plugins/Network-Protocols/HTTP/check_ssl_certificate/details
<jelly-home> al vidim da taj zna STARTTLS
<BotaniCar> bojim se pitati kaj je to potrgalo kad si ga tak zapamtil : D
<jelly-home> nis, to je prvi rezultat na guglu a vidim da mi nije poznat
<BotaniCar> "
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, sad se cuo sa njim,rekao mi je tocno "sve za te rode" haha,dal znas da su rade i za europsku svemirsku agenciju,bit ce ludilo radit za njih nakon faksa no vidit cu jos,odvagat cu to il erikson pa di mi vise pase
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj erikson
<BotaniCar> ETK je ako zelis podplacen i prezaposlen trositi djonove po bijelom svijetu .)
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, cuo si lose glasine o eriksonu?
<MmikeDOMA> to je megakorporacija
<MmikeDOMA> ne zelis raditi za megakorporaciju
<MmikeDOMA> em nesh nish naucit, em ce ti isprat mozak, em ces bit rob...
<MmikeDOMA> idem radit
<MmikeDOMA> oso sam
<MmikeDOMA> adio
<jelly-home> ha, kao prvi posal mozda ni nije lose
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ma bas brijem da je - jer ce ostat tamo do svoje 55te
<jelly-home> zasto?
<BotaniCar> drito to
<BotaniCar> zat kaj nece imati razloga da izadje 
<MmikeDOMA> pa, usisa te :)
<jelly-home> njegova je odluka dal ce ostat ili ne
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, ja sam iz Siemensa pobjegao nakon 6 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: je, ali si imao neku povijest iza sebe vec
<MmikeDOMA> istina
<MmikeDOMA> bio sam Windowzator :)
<BotaniCar> da ti je bila prva sljaka, ne bi se ni okrenuo, vec bi imao cireve na zelucu i 40 godina :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> vidimo se s posla :)
<BotaniCar> daj idi delat
<ravilov-web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUHj9VniBUI
<datase`> ravilov-web: Title: Popcorn remix-EON, Views: 111410, Rating: 98.35052%
<tonil> hihi ravilov-web to volim
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/
<datase`> tonil: Title: Avicii - Hey Brother, Views: 10900297, Rating: 98.31732%
<tonil> krivi link 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OjSSAg2Weo
<datase`> tonil: Title: TJR- Ode To Oi (Bass Boosted), Views: 90105, Rating: 98.31776%
<tonil> to slusam u zadnje vrijeme
<tonil> oi oi oi
<BotaniCar> http://tapastic.com/episode/27997 # student visa's :)
<tonil> bas mi stari ide u konzulat gore ovi tjedan
<tonil> vadit americku vizu
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCYcHz2k5x0
<datase`> tonil: Title: Martin Garrix - Animals (Official Video), Views: 132194005, Rating: 97.567672%
 * CTCP2 oce "Replaying up to 15 lines of pre-join history"
<CTCP2> a ne glupe ban skripte :D
<ravilov-web> tome sluze online logovi
<jelly> CTCP2: znc
<CTCP2> hm, a dje su ti online logovi
<CTCP2> znc sux
 * CTCP2 ne nalazi logove na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ima strgan gugl http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: npr http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/16/%23ubuntu-hr.txt 
<CTCP2> aha, to je pod njima
<CTCP2> fakat bi trebalo stajat upozorenje
<CTCP2> da se kanal logira
<CTCP2> ovo je ilegalno :>
<BotaniCar> MOTD ( ili ToS, nisam dugo citao) servera na koji se spajas ti kaze da racunas da se sve logira osim ako pise suprotno 
<CTCP2> i kanali na kojima nema nikakvih botova?
<CTCP2> to je onda spijunaza :>
<CTCP2> na nekim kanalima pise "This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com"
<CTCP2> trebalo bi tak za sve kanale stajat
<BotaniCar> juce se povela ta tema, mislim da je server staff member rekao da je *preporuka? da se on-join posalje poruka korisniku, nije napisao da je obavezno 
<CTCP2> po rvackim zakonima je xD
<BotaniCar> velim, procitaj MOTD/ToS, negdje je spomenuto
<CTCP2> kad udjes negdje, mora stajat upozorenje da se snima :>
<BotaniCar> Serveri na koje se spajas nisu u RH
<CTCP2> nebitno, ovo je HR kanal :>
<BotaniCar> Vrlo je bitno :) Aj ne lupaj bezveze
<CTCP2> isto tak ni FB nije u HR, al ces najebat ak na FBu krsis zakone u HR
<BotaniCar> Lupas bezveze
<CTCP2> ne lupam :)
<CTCP2> napisi prijetnju nekom na FB-u
<ravilov-web> CTCP2: ovo je sluzbeni ubuntu kanal za hrvatsku, naravno da se logira...
<CTCP2> pa kad zavrsis u pritvoru, zali se da HR sudovi nisu zaduzeni za to vec oni u kaliforniji :D
<CTCP2> ravilov-web : ma sve 5, sam velim da to nigdje nije napisano
<ravilov-web> podrazumijeva se?
 * ravilov-web shrugs
<CTCP2> bas i ne? xD
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: nije usporedivo, da ti objasnim zasto bi morao ulaziti u detalje, a ne da mi se jer jebes bez stvarnog interesa za tematiku :)
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : usporedivo je, kak nije :)
<CTCP2> iskreno, zaboli me racku
<CTCP2> al sam velim, bilo bi korektno
<MmikePoso> ivoks: UPOMOC!
<CTCP2> + zbilja mislim da bi po rvackim zakonima takvo nes trebalo stajat :))) (makar me doista boli racku za hr zakone)
<ivoks> MmikePoso: ?
<BotaniCar> Ovaj kanal s HR pravnim nasljedjem nema nikakve veze. 
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ocemo si otvorit novi kanal? TheRealUbuntu-hr? :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: daj bolje ozivi #punosexamaloprice
<ivoks> MmikePoso: ne, nego cemo najuriti ove gluposti
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : ne znam, al mislim da nije bas tak cisto kak ti mislis
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar:eh :)
 * MmikePoso gleda pozar u daljini
<MmikePoso> u biti, gust crn dim
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: zato kaj nisi dugo tu, i zato kaj nisi ni MOTD ni TOS procitao, iako sam te to prvo zamolio :)
<ivoks> CTCP2: nadlezni su sudovi u hrvatskoj; jer se krivicno/kazneno djelo izvrsava u hrvatskoj
<ravilov-web> MmikePoso: jel u smjeru tvog stana? :p
<ivoks> tvoj IP je u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> i ti saljes iz hrvatske
<MmikePoso> ravilov-web: jok, u smjeru
<MmikePoso> hm
<ivoks> to je kao da bombu postom posaljes u nizozemsku
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : pa pito sam te, motd od irc servera il?
<ivoks> moze ti se suditi u hrvatskoj
<MmikePoso> istokosjever, recimo
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: jakako
<ivoks> cim rijesim probleme kod klijenta, pozabaviti cu se ovim kanalom
<ivoks> najuriti neke ljude i tak
 * ravilov-web se pita sta bi moglo bit u smjeru istoksjever i jel sta bitno
<ivoks> i sve botove
<CTCP2> ivoks : znaci teoretski neko bi mogo imat problema ak logira bez znanja korisnika
<ravilov-web> ne teoretski nego i prakticno
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne bi, ovo je javni medij
<ravilov-web> ali ovo je *sluzbeni* kanal
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ne bi, isto teoretski, ovaj kanal trebao biti (bar privremeno) zatvoren dok se ownership ne rijesi ?
<ravilov-web> isto se u firmama podrazumijeva da je *moguce* da ti poslodavac pregledava mailove
<ivoks> ravilov-web: to je protuzakonito
<MmikePoso> dobro
<MmikePoso> kaj je vama svima tak dosadno?
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: za pregled webova , keylogging i slicno zaposlenik mora na transparentan nacin biti upoznat i pristati na to
<ravilov-web> ivoks: nije ako stoji u ugovoru :p
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ownership ovog kanala nije upitan
<BotaniCar> **mailova
<MmikePoso> ivoks: de u topic uturi gdje su irclogovi, iz toga se jasno vidi da se kanal logira (a i korisna je informacija)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pardon, krivo sam onda iscitao neki dan da postoje neke stvari za iscistiti buduci je udruga zatvorena
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ovo nikad nije bio sluzbeni kanal udruge
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : ma mene zanima samo teoretski/akademski jer znam da je snimanje (audio i video) ilegalno kad dodjes u neki objekt (ili ak te neko ovak privatno snima) ukoliko nisi unaprijed upozoren, pa mislim da irc logiranje nema neke velke razlike :D
<MmikePoso> ovo je bio kanal ubuntu-hr loco tima
<ivoks> BotaniCar: udruga nije vlasnik kanala nikad ni bila
<BotaniCar> ivoks: velim, pardon, krivo sam procitao onda
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: ima, server nije u .hr, i mosh se slikat s tim :)
 * ravilov-web ne zna actual zakone i pravila, prica iz vlastitog iskustva
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : mislim da to nije sam tak cisto :D
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: meni nije dosadno, riskirao bi i otkaz da s vama tu razmijenim koju pametnu ! :) 
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: ali, je :)
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : nije, sad ti je ivoks reko, da ak je djelo pocinjeno u HR, nema veze di je server :)
<CTCP2> al dobro, ne zelim dizat nekome zivce :D
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: ?
<CTCP2> zanimalo me cisto informativno
<MmikePoso> informativno se ne mora rec da se snima
<MmikePoso> da je udruga vlasnik kanala
<MmikePoso> MOZDA bi se moralo rec
<ravilov-web> pa nije li servis koji logira kanal IZVAN hr?
<MmikePoso> upravo tako
<MmikePoso> doduse, ako ga odrzava netko iz .hr
<MmikePoso> malo je drugacije
<MmikePoso> al' s obzirom da mi s tim nemamo nista
<MmikePoso> who cares
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: igzekli, i treca je strana , morao bi garantirati necim i za autenticnost logova :)
<MmikePoso> iako, opet, velim, zgodno bi bilo da pise u topicu
<MmikePoso> ivoks, de uturi :)
<MmikePoso> UTURIGA UTURI
<ravilov-web> e to se zove ljubav
<SilverSpace> hm kaj utjecaj punog mjeseca na kanal 
<CTCP2> ravilov-web : mislim da nema veze di je servis jer ti recimo iz HR mozes postaviti u kinu softver za spijuniranje XY kompjutera - i ak te neko ulovi, mislim da se nemres izvlacit na to "ali ja spijuniram iz kine" :D
<SilverSpace> jeste se raspisali 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nije 11 navece nego ujutro ! :) 
<CTCP2> (spijuniranje kompova koji se nalaze u HR)
<SilverSpace> pardon onda 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: digni rolete, lijep je dan (lazem) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam jos rolete digo 
<BotaniCar> :)
<ravilov-web> suncano jest
<ravilov-web> CTCP2: servis koji logira kanal je izvan hr, irc mreza (freenode) je izvan hr, vlasnik kanala je izvan hr... sta ti jos treba da bi zakljucio da se ovo ne tice hr zakonodavstva? :p
<SilverSpace> vidim u daljini se kisa sprema 
<ravilov-web> to sto se cisto slucajno tu skupljaju ljudi iz hr je nebitno
<ravilov-web> najavljuju oblake, ali ne i kisu
<ravilov-web> kisa je predvidjena za nedjelju
<MmikePoso> ravilov-web: a, nije bas tak
<MmikePoso> to k'o da ja imam na .us serveru sadrzaj koji je kontra .hr zakona
<MmikePoso> nesmijem to
<ravilov-web> pa samo zato sto si hr citizen
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: to je k'o da neki amer ima na us serveru nesto protivno hr zakonu, rekao bi, a ti to koristis
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: to stso si sad rekao je toliko maglovito da ti se cak i ja divim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov-web> MmikePoso: poanta je da se sve osim nas korisnika odvija izvan hr
<ravilov-web> note to self: prije izvrsavanja SQL queryja korisno se prvo actually spojit na bazu
<CTCP2> mislim da niste imali iskustva s nasim sudovima :D
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ako prihvatimo da "[11:52:47] <ravilov-web> CTCP2: servis koji logira kanal je izvan hr, irc mreza (freenode) je izvan hr, vlasnik kanala je izvan hr..." , to kaj ti iz hr to koristis ne znaci da je itko drugi odgovoran za nesto po zakonima u RH 
<CTCP2> nasi sudovi su totalna sramota :D
<BotaniCar> o,da, ne samo sramota nego leglo kriminala 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : imas jednu gresku u gornjoj tezi al necu o tom javno
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: konkretno, ako u .hr zakon kaze 'nesmijes velicati ustastvo', dok u australiji kaze 'velicaj sve osim britanaca', ti, kao rezident .hr nesmijes na australskom serveru imati 'za dom spremni' sadrzaj.
<MmikePoso> Ako si australac, onda smijes.
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: da 
<MmikePoso> fnio
<MmikePoso> ajmo radit sad dalje
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: de na msg
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ja vec radim, skripte se same vrte ( nekim cudom nemam gresaka .. glitch in matrix) :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam to citao kao preporuku nego kao "treba"
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: koja udruga je zatvorena
<BotaniCar> jelly: uvijek dozvoljavam mogucnost da sam nesto krivo procitao, ali ako se ne varam, niko je napisao "would be nice" ili tako nesto. Nespretno mi je sad u ovom drek-klijentu searchati, vjerujem da si u pravu ako tako tvrdis
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pazi ovo: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/picka/0.9.4
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: trujes kanal :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: vidjeh juce :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: 20:58 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/16/%23ubuntu-hr.txt
<MmikePoso> a ovo: http://drek.sourceforge.net/
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, pise preporuka u 21:04
<BotaniCar> jelly: u stvari je besmisleno covjeka povlaciti za rijec, ToS sigurno i to pokriva negdje 
<jelly> a prije je i bilo u topiku link afair
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: :))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> da, biloje prije u topicu, potvrdjujem 
<jelly> pa eto, gnjavit da stavi opet u topik i to je to
 * ravilov-web odjednom zeli DREK Enterprise Edition
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<ravilov-web> mozda je vrijeme da odem na wc
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> \o/
<hbogner> \o/
<hbogner> hmm, sta da kuham?
<BotaniCar> frku !
<BotaniCar> Si nasao ustipke ?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nisam ni trazio od sinoc
<jaizza> poštovanje
<hbogner> mislim da cu svinju baciti na vartu
<BotaniCar> JACA ! <3 :* <3 !!
<BotaniCar> aj napokon i neko zemsko na kanalu :D
<jaizza> kaj ste ih sve potjerali? ;-)
<ravilov-web> hbogner: znaci zoves na rostilj?
<ravilov-web> zenske na internetu?? :O
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nikak da i jedna dodje :( 
<ravilov-web> to ne postoji, to je urbana legenda
<ravilov-web> to su sve FBI agenti
<hbogner> ravilov-web, ne bas na rostilj, na tavu, ali ako hoces svrati, samo javi da znam dal da spremam vise mesa :D
 * jaizza provjerava sadržaj ispod odjeće
 * BotaniCar bi rado pomogao jaci
<jaizza> yup, I'm still a woman
<BotaniCar> pics or liez ! 
<Vjetar> wb jaizza !
<jaizza> Vjetar: lol hej
<obruT> jaizza zdravo :)
<BotaniCar> jaca, zakaj ne nafukas babe u $preduzeche da dodju ircati s nama ? :) Znas da smo super :)
<jaizza> obruT: helloo
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zato kaj nemaju svi sreću da mogu kam hoće kad hoće
<jaizza> a kako stvari stoje
<jaizza> još malo pa i mene buju zaprli
<BotaniCar> Jos bolje ako nam posaljes samo komade s ovlastima ! :) 
<jaizza> jedini izlaz nanet bude s mobitela
<BotaniCar> Chicks with di*ks :)
<jaizza> dok ne počnu mrežu ometat
<BotaniCar> Sve bi ja to u faradejev ! :) 
<ravilov-web> bleh
 * ravilov-web is sad
<ravilov-web> vrijeme je da rebootam u win
<BotaniCar> FLW
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1546284_614269385312760_83774283_n.jpg #pravda za debele muskarce ! 
<SilverSpace> hm kaj sam propustio 
<markoo_> ljudi pozdrav, Dali ima netko iskustva sa objaljvivanjem alikacija na ubuntu softeare centru?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/buglab/dell-up2414q-up3214q/96774.aspx
<SilverSpace> markoo_: ti imas aplikaciju i htio bi je u usc?
<markoo_> ma ja sam zapravo prije 2 dana uploadao aplikaciju i imam status Pending review. Po internetu sam vidio da su ljudi cekali preko 6 mjeseci da im se aplikacija odobri, pa su odustajali. Zanima me koliko se prosječno ceka i dali ima nekih problema i štekanja u radu tih službi za provjeru app
<ivoks> markoo_: ja ne znam tocno, ali mogu se raspitati
<markoo_> hvala ti
<ivoks> moras mi samo reci o kojoj se aplikaciji radi?
<markoo_> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/3528/
<markoo_> neznam dali mozes tako vidit o cemu se radi
<ivoks> You just tried to access a feature which you don't have permission to use.
<ivoks> ma kako... :)
<markoo_> nije mi bed cekati, samo su me razocarali na forumima kad kazu da se ceka preko 6 mjeseci
<markoo_> znaci ne mozes otvoriti?
<BotaniCar> markoo: dobijam "You just tried to access a feature which you don't have permission to use.Only the owner of an application can do that" kad posjetim URL
<ivoks> ne mogu otvoriti, ali mogu pitati u canonicalu sto i koliko se ceka
<ravilov-web> pa ima smisla, kad bi bilo tko mogao otvoriti app koja je pending, onda cemu uopce odobravanje?
<markoo_> hm, od drugih mi otvara https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/2136/
<markoo_> to nije moje, to sam nasao po forumima
<ravilov-web> hm
<ravilov-web> i meni
<BotaniCar> markoo_: da li su ostale aplikacije aproovane ili isto pending ?
<markoo_> imam samo jednu
<BotaniCar> nene, ove za koje si rekao da ti otvara (drugih autora) , ako su apruvane, nije ni cudo da otvara
<ivoks> markoo_: 13:05 < ogra> ivoks, try #ubuntu-app-devel on freenode 
<ivoks> markoo_: dakle, probaj na kanalu #ubuntu-app-devel
<markoo_> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1465/
<markoo_> hvala ivoks_
<ravilov-web> ivoks: jel ima negdje log kanala ali complete with user connects/disconnects i ostalo?
<ravilov-web> also, kad ces promijenit topic? :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> kak će vam žene dolazit na kanal kad ih ignorirate kad dođu?
<BotaniCar> Kak sad mislis da te ignoriramo, ja sam se cak bio slobodan ponuditi da ti zavirim u dekolte par linija iznad ! 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7h8SQelfhk
<ravilov-web> jaizza: sta ima?
<datase`> tonil: Title: PSY - GENTLEMAN (Instrumental), Views: 27238, Rating: 98.65546%
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kakva bih ja to bila kad bih javno pristala na to?
<jaizza> ravilov-web: puno posla
<jaizza> ravilov-web: kod tebe?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nisi ni u /msg , mora da si udata :( 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jednom su mi objasnili da ak sam udata nisam hmrla
<ravilov-web> pa sta ircas onda??
 * ravilov-web ceka sastanak
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nisam sigurna da su bili u pravu
<ravilov-web> (a practical alternative to work)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne pusim te fore, kao ni "svaka se prikolica da odvezati" :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qM7IYPAJsw
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Snoop Lion - "GET AWAY" w/ Major Lazer MUSIC VIDEO, Views: 251768, Rating: 95.6023%
<jaizza> ravilov-web: ne da mi se radit to kaj imam za radit, moram malo mozak odmorit
 * ravilov-web irca i radi, yay timesharing
<ravilov-web> (ne mogu rec multitasking jer muski to tradicionalno nisu sposobni)
<jaizza> ravilov-web: sekvencijalno, dio po dio
<jaizza> malo jedno malo drugo
<ravilov-web> pa to je timesharing
<jaizza> ako razbiješ na dovoljno male dijelove posao, skoro multitaskaš
<ravilov-web> samo sto su kod muskih ti dijelovi znatno veci
<ravilov-web> (pun totally intended)
<jaizza> nekak mislim da kod pojma "veliko" ima nekih odstupanja kod muškog shvaćanja istog i ženskog
<ravilov-web> ne znam, zena i ja se medjusobno slazemo oko tog ;)
<jaizza> žena se ne broji
<jaizza> ona bu rekla i pristala na svašta
<jaizza> Å¡tono iz ljubavi
<jaizza> štono radi mira u kući
<jaizza> ;-)
<BotaniCar> err, koja ce to zena pristati na bilo sto osim da bude po njenom ? :D
 * jaizza ponovo gleda ispod odjeće...
<jaizza> yup, stilla  woman
<ravilov-web> jaizza valjda zna neke jako kompromisne zene
<jaizza> BotaniCar: prestani me tjerati da provjeravam kak zgledam, nije da uživam u tome..
<tonil> Mmike, MmikePoso MmikeT  da te pitam samo znaci ovi gore u amphinicy-iu dobro placaju,vidim da imaju ured i u luxemburgu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kad ne znas delegirati posel ! 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: i ne vjerujem ti na rijec da bi pristala na kojesta poradi mira u kuci, proof of concept please :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nisi potpisal ugovor o tajnosti
 * BotaniCar izvadi pero i pusti malo krvi
<BotaniCar> OK, vraze, di potpisujem ?
<ravilov-web> ej, cekaj malo
<ravilov-web> "jesam X" i "izgledam kao X" nije nikako isto!
 * SilverSpace nije ozenjen i kad ovo cita drago mu je kaj nije ... :)
<ravilov-web> SilverSpace: nemas beda, sad cemo te dobro ozenit
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de mi posudi 100€ :D
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ha čuj.. možda žene dijele s tobom mišljenje ;-)))
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj ćeć ti 100€?
<jaizza> *će
<SilverSpace> aha po 100€ bi doso a kaj te rakija ceka po to ne dolazis :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da ga ozenim za sto jura
<jaizza> ravilov-web: ja sam matematičarka, znam koliki je X ;-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebi se kaj mi zlo hoces 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: treba mi tih 100€ samo da te  ozenim, dosao bi tebi iz usluge :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov-web> jaizza: ali da li je X stvarno toliko, ili samo tako izgleda?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-D
<jaizza> ravilov-web: fuzzy logic nije dio matematike ;-)
<BotaniCar> X-u se vjeruje kad kaze da je on X :)
<jaizza> I found X every time, I know how X looks like! ;-)
<BotaniCar> Beside, it marks the spot
<ravilov-web> π =3, for small enough values of 3
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: eto http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/samo-u-novom-auto-klubu-mazde-zbunjuju-uredaje-za-mjerenje-brzine/1155786/
<jaizza> ravilov-web: :-)))))))))))))))))))) 
<SilverSpace> argumen vise 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: prije nego potpišeš ugovor, moraš naći X
<jaizza> :-D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/seksi-hostese-nicem-ne-sluze--lijene-su--a-umjesto-da-privuku-musterije--bude-kod-njih-nervozu-/1155538/
<SilverSpace> kao otkrio toplu vodu
<BotaniCar> Meni hostese imaju svakog smisla :) Jedine lepe tete koje mogu "slucajno" ustipnuti a da mi (vecinom) ne zakelje samar :)
<SilverSpace> reko ja jucer da moram jednom na CES
<BotaniCar> Ja tamo mogu ici samo umrijeti od tuge. Tehnologija i zene koje si ne mogu priustiti .. bolje mi je doma 
<BotaniCar> Samo se meni prijelom teksta trga kad gledam stranice jutarnjeg u chrometu ? 
<Hrki> meni isto nije jasno zasto ljudi unajmljuju hostese
<jelly> za pare
<vileni> zbog BotaniCar-a i slicnih
<Hrki> pa zene kazu da ne zele biti objekt, a sta drugo je hostesa
<Hrki> glupavi objekt bez ikakvog smisla
<vileni> neke zele vole pare
<vileni> khm, *neke* :D
<obruT> neke ?
<obruT> ja ne znam ni jednu koja ne voli pare
<vileni> obruT: a vidis da mi je bilo glupo kad sam vidio napisano :)
<Hrki> ali cuj i muski vole pare :D
<Hrki> tko ne voli?
 * jaizza se ogledava oko sebe
<vileni> Hrki: ali ti ne mozes zaraditi pare tako da samo stojis i izgeldas tako kako izgledas :)
<Hrki> pa to su muski krivi, sta placaju te pizdarije
<Hrki> ja recimo uvjek prvo pomognem muskom nego nekoj droci :D
<vileni> pa jesu, ali ne mozes kriviti zene koje to iskoristavaju :)
<Hrki> ma muski su krivi, isto za to sto recimo caste sponzoruse vani
<Hrki> i onda su se navijle
<Hrki> *navikle
<jaizza> vileni: nisu ni muški krivi što im je u genima da ih žćenske grudi hipnotiziraju
<Hrki> a da ih recimo svi ignoriraju, molile bi za kurca
<vileni> Hrki: a htio bi takvu koja ocekuje izgledom dobiti sve?
<Hrki> nikada
<vileni> pa onda?
<vileni> pase sponzorima, pase sponzorusama a tebi nebi trebalo smetati
<Hrki> ma da, ali onda su si sve zene umislile da je normalno da muski casti
<Hrki> to mi isto nije jasno to razmisljanje, pa ne zivimo u srednjom vjeku
<Hrki> zeljele su emancipaciju, to znaci podjela svih racuna
<jaizza> ja sam probala par puta zatreptat okicama kad mi se baza skršila i izbacit grudi, al' ne trza - onda sam se sjetila da je ženskog roda
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da,pak, radis medju viljuskaristima .. 
<Hrki> recimo moja cura, bi i ovce i novce, znaci tradicionalnog muskarca, ali da ona nebude tradicionalna zena :D
<vileni> pa sve s kojima se ja druzim su "normalne"
<vileni> osim sto vjerojatno ne izgledaju normalno iz gledista sponzorusa
<vileni> ne moze se to generalizirati
<jaizza> ok, sad mi je jasnije zakaj me vileni ignorira
<vileni> jaizza: suti ti :P
<jaizza> (trept) (trept)
<Hrki> pa istina, zezamo se, ali sam primjetio da se zene pale kao na tradicionalne muskarce, alfa man, ali dok ona treba cistit onda kao to vise nije moderno :D
<vileni> jednom me sestricna pitala da joj slozim kompjuter, a po svim mjerilima bi izgledala kao sponzorusa
<vileni> izgleda super, izlazi, decki se lijepe na nju
<vileni> i pitam ja nju, zasto si ne upeca nekog informaticara pa nece mene morati zvati
<Hrki> koje je to koljeno?
<vileni> kaze "pa takvi bas i ne izlaze van"
<jaizza> Hrki: ona što nazivaš tradicionalnom ženom nije morala ni mogla raditi za pare pa je bilo normalno da čisti sprema pegla i sl.
<jaizza> Hrki: sad kad rade i žene i muškarci, koje ti je opravdanje da ne počistiš ponekad?
<vileni> moja zena pere, pegla, kuha, zaradjuje, i dijeli sve financije na pola :)
<Hrki> jaizza: ja recimo uvjek cistim i kuham jer sam bio student, meni to nije problem
<vileni> ja nisam bio student pa cistim i kuham :)
<Hrki> tj, volim kuhat i bolje kuham od mame i nje, tako da bolje da niti ne kuhaju :D
<jaizza> Hrki: svi (muški) studenti kuhaju, peglaju, čiste...?
<vileni> ja znam jednog koji niti kuha, niti nesto cisti, ali kad treba nesto ispeglati.. :D
<jaizza> vileni: kaj pegla, kartice?
<jaizza> :-)
<vileni> jaizza: i to i kosulje :)
<Hrki> znaci da voli da lijepo izgleda
<Hrki> to sam primjetio, danas se muski lickaju kao zene
<Hrki> nemogu vjerovat, pa meni se frend duze uredjuje nego cure
<BotaniCar> dobro jel ti imaginarni muskarci i zene koriste ubuntu, ili bar voze F1 ? :)
<Hrki> nego sta
<BotaniCar> A,ok
<vileni> koji, ovi sto peglaju ili ovi sto kuhaju'
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja sam još uvijek na AIXu
<BotaniCar> vileni: da :)
<Hrki> najbolje mi je curi nasnimit ubuntu, to bar znam da nece unistit
<Hrki> nemoze nista sjebat :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sad sam ti skoro nekaj rekao, ali jos uvijek ocekujem dokaz da si zena pa .. 
<jaizza> Hrki: daj joj root pass
<jaizza> Hrki: ak si frajer
<Hrki> nedam :)
<jaizza> :-D
<BotaniCar> jaizza: pa da skuzi da joj bolje ide nego njemu, nije lud :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-D
<Hrki> haha, pa to sigurno :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: je da, i vozim se vlakom
<jaizza> još uvijek
<vileni> moja koristi ubuntu ako mora, ali spomeni joj context i latex i vjerojatno ce te prebiti
<jaizza> BotaniCar: znaš taj vic s vlakom?
<Hrki> bokte, ovaj gmail mi bacio 2 maila za razgovor za posao u spam :D
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jok :)
<Hrki> njemu je mail sa t-com-a spam
<jaizza> bot
<jaizza> Arapski student Å¡alje e-mail tati doma: 
<jaizza> Dragi tata
<jaizza> Berlin je fantastično mjesto. Ljudi su ovdje jako topli i prijazni i vrlo pristojni. Ali tata, malo me je sram kad se dovezem na fakultet u mojem zlatnom Ferraiju 599GTB, dok se svi moji prjatelji studenti i profesori voze i dolaze vlakom.
<jaizza> Tvoj sin 
<jaizza> Drugi dan dolazi odgovor od tate:  
<jaizza> Dragi moj sinko!
<jaizza> Uplatio sam ti na račun 20 miliona dolara. Kupi si vlak i TI i nemoj me gore sramotiti !
<jaizza> Lijepo te pozdravlja tvoj tata.
<BotaniCar> cuo sam, nisam ga percipirao kao vitz :)
<jaizza> e 
<jaizza> tako i ja
<jaizza> vlakom
<Hrki> pa to je ziva istina :) pricala mi zubarka dok je ona studirala , arapi sudenti u zagrebu su bili puni para :D
<Hrki> i to bas brutalno puno, svi su se s njima druzili :)
<Hrki> ali navodno, lijeni i blesavi, nisu nista polagali
<SilverSpace> yep i vecina su cugala ko smukovi 
<jaizza> Hrki: pa normalno kad uvijek za njih netko drugi napravi Å¡to treba
<Hrki> SilverSpace: kako ko, ali bilo je bas zescis cugera :D
<Hrki> ali neki su se bojali, jedan u rijeci dok se napio, nije doma isao 2 dana da ga stari ne skuzi
<Hrki> bemti sutra idem na momacu, vec me strah, svi se zene
<jaizza> ja sutra idem delat
<SilverSpace> mrzim zimu dobio sam 4kg od ljencarenja 
<Hrki> vidis ja se po ljeti tovim :D
 * BotaniCar sutra dela od doma, kao i skoro svaku subotu. Hebeni upgrade deploy timeframeovi
<Hrki> a u zimi mrsavim, ne kuzim zasto ali tako je
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko vam je faktor za prekovremene subotom
 * Hrki ceka da drzava odobri jebene poticaje, pa da pocnem konacno radit vise
<BotaniCar> jelly: 1*budi-sretan-kaj-imas-posel
<jelly> BotaniCar: podsjeti me zasto ne trazis-bolji-posel? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam nekakav bonus na placu radio ili ne subotom, naravno da u vecini slucajeva ipak radim, ali kad se desi da ne - novac koji pada s neba
<BotaniCar> jelly: trazim, no u vecini kompanija koje treze ljude ne daju ovakve pare 
<jelly> ah
<Hrki> kako je u vasoj struci sa poslom? jel vas traze sta?
<jaizza> Hrki: mršaviš ako jednako jedeš jer trošiš više enrgije na održavanje tjelesne topline
<jaizza> meni su ukinuli bonuse
<jelly> Hrki: kojoj tocno struci?  Vidi topik na #linux.hr
<jaizza> ipak sam samo mali Å¡ljaker
<ravilov-web> kojem se ne da radit pa visi na ircu :p
<Hrki> pa mislim ,vi it programeri sta ste vec :D
<jelly> heh
<Hrki> linux admini, sve to
<ravilov-web> Hrki: sad si ga na*ebo
 * jelly je mislio bit programer kad naraste, ali eto
<ravilov-web> ko da si rekao "a vi svi sto radite na tim kumpjukterima, stali"
<jelly> Hrki: programeri su adminima najgori neprijatelji i obrnuto
<ravilov-web> ko da je sve to isto
<jelly> a svi mrze PM
<Hrki> ja sam prvo bio ogorcen, ali sam zadovoljan, od 10 molbi na 5 su me u uzi krug stavili, cak me i zvali u 2 firme, a nemam nikakvog iskustva
<BotaniCar> Svi ujedno mrze i kranje korisnike :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: smao kad moraju imati posla s njima
<ravilov-web> jelly: pa ne mozes bas tako, po tome ispada da smo najgori neprijatelji?
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, to sam uzeo zdravo za gotovo
 * jaizza ne mrzi nikog
<jaizza> doduše sve manje imam strpljenja za glupost
<jelly> ravilov-web: mozda i jesmo... jel radis sta za nas? :-)
<ravilov-web> ne ali sam programer
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ti si zemsko pa si trpeljiva, doc' ces i ti do faze mrznje :)
<jelly> ravilov-web: onda imas svoje admine koji te mrze
 * ravilov-web radi iskljucivo in-house gluposti
<BotaniCar> Nda, ravilova mrze samo inhouse :)
<ravilov-web> jelly: je, i ne volimo se bas
<jelly> pa to je uvijek unutra kuce
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jesi li ti to sad ipak priznao da sam žensko? 
 * jaizza razrogačila oči
<ravilov-web> <jelly> Hrki: programeri su adminima najgori neprijatelji i obrnuto <-- ja mislio da si to onako generalizirao :)
<Hrki> jaizza: ti radis blizu vilicara?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sliku grudi ili povlacim napisano
<ravilov-web> jaizza: <BotaniCar> X-u se vjeruje kad kaze da je on X :)
<jelly> ravilov-web: to samo 9-17
<ravilov-web> a so
<jaizza> BotaniCar: http://global3.memecdn.com/now-who-wants-boobs_o_1020089.jpg
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Tits
<jaizza> Hrki: nisam vidjela viličare u blizini
<jaizza> skoro
<jaizza> Hrki: zakaj?
<MmikePoso> jaizza: weeee
<jaizza> mmike oj
<ravilov-web> skoro nisi vidjela? znaci promaklo ti samo zamalo?
<Hrki> pitam, cinilo mi se da si u nekoj stojarskoj firmi
<MmikePoso> jaizza: de ti musko? :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: vidi dečkiča oko mene!
<jaizza> MmikePoso: na biranje!
<jaizza> ;-)
<jaizza> Hrki: nisam
<MmikePoso> jaizza: velis :)
<jaizza> mmike pa tebe ne vidjeh neko vrijeme.. kako si?
<jaizza> MmikePoso: još si kod amera?
<MmikePoso> jaizza: yup
<MmikePoso> jaizza: sad kad ti je musko oslo svi smo dobili povisice :)
<ravilov-web> to ste raspodijelili njegovu bivsu placu?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: moj proxy veli da mi ne dozvoljava da to vidim jer bu'm poludil !: ) 
<ravilov-web> "ne mora nitko znati da covjek vise ne radi ovdje, jelda?"
<jaizza> MmikePoso: sad sam skoro nekaj rekla, al bolje da Å¡utim :-)))
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzRodkkYZs
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Women Are Pervs, Too, Views: 1058, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikePoso> jaizza: bolje, bolje :)
<MmikePoso> jaizza: pozdravi ga, plz, i reci da jos uvijek cekam poziv za vino :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: prenjeto
<MmikePoso> thnx
<MmikePoso> :)
<jaizza> zahvaljuje na pozdravima
<ravilov-web> export https_proxy=http://jaizza:8080/
<jaizza> MmikePoso: nego, kak bute ga počastili sad, kad ste dobili povišice
<MmikePoso> pa cim se javi za vino neke bumo smislili
<jaizza> MmikePoso: :-D
<hmp> MmikePoso: ajd radi neki kurac :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: kako žena i dete?
<hmp> MmikePoso: da ti sef zna kolko vremena provedes na IRC-u tokom radnog vremena, ne bi dobro zavrsilo :)
<MmikePoso> tko je ovog pustio tu?
<MmikePoso> ban, kick, ignore
<MmikePoso> jaizza: dete super, zena kako koji dan :)
<MmikePoso> jaizza: ko'ko su vasi stari?
<jaizza> MmikePoso: naši?
<BotaniCar> baba i djed :)
 * ravilov-web izgleda radi sve sa nekim seronjama
<ravilov-web> 3 wca u zgradi, od toga 3 zauzeta
<jaizza> nego komadi
<jaizza> moram se posla ufatit
<ravilov-web> u petak u 3 popdne??
<jaizza> ću da ostanem u screenu, navratim opet
<jaizza> ravilov-web: Å¡to napravim danas, ne moram sutra
<jaizza> najgori su mi radni vikendi
<jaizza> onda nikako da mi petak dođe
<jaizza>  na te riječi
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> vlada se uvrjedila http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/310138/Tekst-iz-The-Economista-uvredljiv-je-za-Vladu.html
<SilverSpace> ipak ima nade za njih 
<jelly> uvredljivo za ovu Vladu koja doista radi dvostrukim kapacitetima # 2 * 0 = 0
<BotaniCar> Meni je ovakav nacin davanja izjava za javnost kod profesionalnih politicara nevjerojatan .. ja sam za takve pikzibner, ali mi ne pada na pamet graditi izjavu na pljuvanju nekog drugog. Ovi ne znaju reci da idu pisati ako prije toga ne napomenu 3-4x da su njihovi prethodnici cudovista koja jedu malu djecu i krivci za sve .. 
<BotaniCar> Q: ste kaj napravili u ove dve godine A: znate prije nas nitko nije nista radio 20 godina .. 
<BotaniCar> pa ukua
<BotaniCar> A onaj debil ministar zdravstva juce :) "moramo vise stedjeti - povecavamo cijene zdr. osiguranja" :) 
<BotaniCar> K'o da ja dodjem shefici s "Znate, zena i ja smo zakljucili da previse trosimo i moramo stedjeti. Shodno tome vas molim za hitnu povisicu" 
 * BotaniCar ode zapalit' jednu i izvjetriti se
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato je ministar dosao tvojoj sefici
<ravilov-web> da ne zaprdi ured
<BotaniCar> :nod nod:
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i meni to ide na kujac 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: idemo ih istuc' ? 
<SilverSpace> prvo im je pa vidite ni ovi prije nas nisu nis napravili 
<ravilov-web> kako nisu?
<SilverSpace> ma nije me briga kaj su ovi prije vas radili nego kaj cete vi napraviti 
<ravilov-web> a tko je onda pocistio drzavnu blagajnu?
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: po tom kriteriju i ovi rade, nece se mirovinski fondovi sami upropastiti :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istuc`i istuc`i 
<ravilov-web> SilverSpace: -bash: i: command not found
<SilverSpace> ´˙˙
<ravilov-web> :p
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUBAyMUJEc4
<datase`> jelly: Title: LJILJANA NIKOLOVSKA (Magazin) - "SVE BI ME CURICE LJUBILE" - Official TV Studio Video, Views: 7781, Rating: 97.41936%
<ravilov-web> a i ti svasta slusas
<jelly> ae
<SilverSpace> ovo je jos dobro 
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovdje pusta 
<jelly> kokolo kokolo kokolo!
<SilverSpace> okolo okolo okolo 
<jelly> SilverSpace: bad copy su bas dobri, a ona Nikolija _mora_ biti nekakav ironicni komentar na estradu
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoygEigwNDE 
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Magazin - Kokolo (1983), Views: 472169, Rating: 94.94002%
<BotaniCar> lepa je teta (bila)
<ravilov-web> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/32906/p
<SilverSpace> jelly: joj ta Nikolija koje to smece 
<jelly> ispod tog / stoji potpis moj
<jelly> pokupili su one plinky plinky iz Trio - Da Da Da
<SilverSpace> Order Processing
<CTCP2> ko ima ideju zake mi se komp zgasi za 2 sec cim upalim komp. Jedina promjena je drugo napajanje (stavio sam Corsair VX450). Mako sam i grafu, da ne bi ispalo da vuce previse struje, al isti vrag, odma se zgasi. Inace, to napajanje na drugom kompu radi OK.
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ako je za mintalicu stavljam te na ignore dok ne vidim uplatu u walletu :D
<CTCP2> nije za mintalicu, za gejmersku masinu je :D
<CTCP2> bacam se u pro gamere :D
<BotaniCar> ./ignore CTCP 3600
<CTCP2> pussy
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: a dal' napajanje s drugog kompa radi u ovom ok?
<CTCP2> smrdi mi na napajanje, al ne vidim nis cudno na njemu. Plus, na drugom kompu radi super :S
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : radi ok, da
<CTCP2> samo ova kombinacija ne
<SilverSpace> glupe prednaponske zastite znaju raditi sranja i gdje ga nema 
<CTCP2> i meni tak nes zgleda
<ravilov-web> mozda je napajanje *pre*jako :p
<CTCP2> da, tu bi mogo bit problem.. idem probat nes
<CTCP2> ravilov-web xD
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: znaci, imas 2 full funkcionalna kompa. Kad im zamjenis napajanja, jedan ne radi?
<CTCP2> MmikePoso tak je :D
<MmikePoso> well
<MmikePoso> ima tko prazan CD? :)
<MmikePoso> da mi posudi
<BotaniCar> moze na FTP ? :F
<ravilov-web> imam ja evo
<ravilov-web> ali vrati kad si gotov
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeWJcjfqf_g# # bed kopi et der fajnest :) 
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Bad Copy - Orbodmebej (1997) [Full Album], Views: 3535, Rating: 100.0%
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : #smos
<BotaniCar> kaj cu tamo ? 
<CTCP2> da ne spamamo odje
<BotaniCar> Ne moras uopce :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar> A imam i msg :) 
<CTCP2> nemre msg, od javnog je znacaja xD
<Stephens> pa nije #smos los ali #ubuntu-balkan je bolji :D
<BotaniCar> ono kad po dokumentaciji klijent ima sovtver verzije 3 i na osnovu tog narucis dodatni hardver, dodjes na teren, a oni imaju softver v1 koji su sami instalirali tko zna kad/kako :) Jao , al ima da upadnem u lovu kad mi se potpisu radni nalozi :D
<jelly> -hr, -balkan, isti kua
<Stephens> nije isto
<Stephens> tamo je union 
<Stephens> ovo je separatisano
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY diggidy check yoself 
<datase`> jelly: Title: Grandmaster Flash The Message HQ, Views: 11850652, Rating: 98.93752%
<BotaniCar> Check yourself before you wreck yourself!
<Stephens> e jelly esi mi dobar?
<Stephens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OVY7MmSSYs
<datase`> Stephens: Title: bad copy - esi mi dobar, Views: 719012, Rating: 97.99098%
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam se pitao da li bi mi dobro stajala takva kozna kapica ili bi ljudi samo mislili da sam gay :)
<BotaniCar> ( kapica na 2:00 ) 
<Stephens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTbZhA8wHl4
<datase`> Stephens: Title: Nikolija - Nikolija // OFFICIAL VIDEO HD 2013, Views: 914015, Rating: 63.44246%
<jelly> kazi da si presao na hebrejsku vjeru i da je kapa kosher
<Stephens> NIKOLIJA
<jelly> mislim da smo je apsolvirali
<BotaniCar> datase`: ti si dar s neba :*
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_sFO6b1jD4 
<datase`> jelly: Title: Ice Cube - Check your Self (HD+Dirty+Lyrics), Views: 241556, Rating: 98.767232%
<Stephens> nismo
<jelly> yo better check yo self!
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Stephens> necu
<ravilov-web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tym0MObFpTI
<datase`> ravilov-web: Title: The Spanish Inquisition, Views: 1717576, Rating: 97.93182%
 * BotaniCar ode u arhivu naci malo pravog Jamajkanskog g-repa
<Stephens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTwAPEc_U20
<datase`> Stephens: Title: Stephen Hawking is an Idiot, Views: 343287, Rating: 29.85563%
 * jelly prijeti ravilovu ostrim jastucima
<Stephens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4
<datase`> Stephens: Title: Justin Bieber - Baby ft. Ludacris, Views: 968565283, Rating: 48.23982%
 * ravilov-web priznaje sve
<jelly> big dicks up yo ass is bad for yo health # word
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlxWKp8HZYE&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Bounty Killer - War Bridge Remix, Views: 10140, Rating: 96.36364%
<Stephens> nemoj da psujes
<jelly> Stephens: to je ice cube
<Stephens> nemoj da psujes
<BotaniCar> samo je zaboravio quotation staviti :9
<jelly> da, fakat
<jelly> > 
<Stephens> fuck at
<BotaniCar> e'o, necu vise nakon ove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TMpHI1HK5cs&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Renman - Jamajka, Views: 20628, Rating: 96.66667%
<BotaniCar> "rasta samo kaze 'nema,nema problema'"
<CTCP2> darwin award: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/na-youtubeu-objavio-snimku-plantaze-marihuane-ali-i-svoje-osobne-podatke/722205.aspx
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: u drugim izvorima navode da je to napravio namjerno u znak protesta protiv prohibicijskih zakona 
<CTCP2> u videu je reko adresu jer je zico donacije
<CTCP2> gledo sam prvu minutu samo :D
<BotaniCar> Nije vrijedno vise od 60 tvojih sekundi, pa si dao nama da analiziramo ? You prick :)
<CTCP2> procito sam clanak, nisam lud gledat cijeli video :D
<BotaniCar> Å abane https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew9h5c_t0jc
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Shorty - Saban, Views: 44794, Rating: 97.11712%
<BotaniCar> "aj pokazi crkvu, da joj ukrademo zvono" :) PWNage
<ivoks> jos jedan poslic ceka...
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5BMUkpPvHmQ/Utj_vsMkViI/AAAAAAAABDs/5OkpAyrQuK4/w511-h903-no/IMAG0004.jpg
<ravilov-web> neat
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kao netko tko je raspetljavao takve, oznojio sam se od muke kad sam pogledao sliku :D
<BotaniCar> jos mi reci da je produkcijski ormar, i ne smijes otkapcati kablove :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/s720x720/61374_10200144076505138_1132195169_n.jpg
<ivoks> before ^
<jelly> ivoks: oznacavanje kablova je za kukavice!
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/s720x720/297569_10200144073505063_497530416_n.jpg
<ivoks> after ^
<BotaniCar> +1
<ravilov-web> pih
<jelly> ivoks: al ni na ovim after se ne vide oznake na kraju kablova?
<ravilov-web> pa skoro se opce ne vide kablovi
<jelly> ravilov-web: that's the idea
<BotaniCar> neatness through obscurity ! 
<ravilov-web> jelly: nije fora :p
<jelly> ove ploce sto to sakrivaju se ionako lako skinu 
<BotaniCar> ivoks, imas "after", ali s skinutim shield plateovima ? Da vidimo koliko je stvarno dobro napravljeno ? :D
<ravilov-web> ivoks: dokazi da je to isti rack!
<CTCP2> +1
<ivoks> sorry, bio na sastnaku
<ivoks> ne samo da je poslozeno
<ivoks> nego je slozeno po redu i dokumentirano
<ivoks> do tad nitko nije znao sta je iza kojeg kabla
<jelly> kod nas je color coding, cca bijeli eth za serveraj, crni mrezna oprema, narancasti mgt, plavi backup, svaki kabl ima naljepnicu s brojem na oba kraja
<jelly> ... i s tim fasizmom i slicnim stupnjem urednosti je opet tlaka trejsati nesto
<ivoks> ovi to nemaju
<ivoks> ali su switchevi ok, pa se zakacis na njih (poseban vlan) i softverski ubijes port ako je neko sranje
<jelly> ivoks: trebali bi bar staviti brojke na kablovinje kad su svi iste boje
<ivoks> i imaju vise od 500 uticnica
<ivoks> malo sam i rekao
<ivoks> vise od 1000
<ivoks> ovo je samo jedan ormar
<ivoks> vidis ove optike dole
<ivoks> iza svake je jos barem jedan ormar te velicine
 * MmikePoso nesmije pejstat slike nasih datacentara :)
<ivoks> MmikePoso: ovo je u hrvatskoj
<jelly> ivoks: svejedno, lijepo je vidit
<MmikePoso> ma znam
<MmikePoso> al' se nemam sad s cim preseravat :)
<jelly> valjda svako mora prvu serversku sjebat da bi drugu slozio kak spada
<jelly> stari CTO je imao obicaj povremeno proci po serverskoj i pocupati kablovinje koje visi van racka 
<ravilov-web> to zvuci brutalno
<MmikePoso> to je ok :)
<ravilov-web> vrijeme je da vikend otpocne
<ravilov-web> ajbok
<ivoks> kako je economist oprao vladu
<SilverSpace> vlada se i naljutila 
<ivoks> Zoran Milanovic, the SDP prime minister, is uninspiring, finds economics boring and baffles even supporters with his decisions.
<jelly> uninspiring je malo reći
<jelly> čačić bi bio bolji premijer :-|
<ivoks> bi
<ivoks> milanovic je deriste
<SilverSpace> nego meni na rpii treba authorized_keys chmod 600 i kaj got ja napravio chmod ostane na 604 i ssh logiranje ne radi 
<SilverSpace> prekopao sam google odgora prema dolje i nis 
<jelly> 604 je cudno
<SilverSpace> kaj god da napravim ii dalje me rpi trazi pass
<jelly> koja distra?
<SilverSpace> openelec 
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/bbcclick
<ivoks> ubuntu tweet :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: na cemu je to bazirano
<SilverSpace> jelly: prije mi je to bez beda radilo 
<SilverSpace> ne radim to prvi put 
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaBQo3SjJ9w
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Hitna PC Služba još jedan laptop sa originalnim Windowsom, Views: 525, Rating: 20.0%
<hbogner> sta je frajer time htio reci? 0_o vise me zbunio nego ista rekao
<SilverSpace> da linux nis ne valja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> vratite i moje 2 minute zivota, i ja svasta klikam na ovom kanalu, kao da neucim na Mmike-ovim greskama
<CTCP2> :DD
<CTCP2> pavel je legenda
<CTCP2> moramo ga naucit da dodje na irc
<CTCP2> takvo vrelo mudrosti je rijetko
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : jesu li po tebi ove WU vrijednosti realne? http://s28.postimg.org/7kc71x4ct/cgminer760.png
<CTCP2> par puta sam ga moro restartat jer je u pocetku islo dost lose (ispod prosjeka), al onda kad je "ufatilo", ide ko blesavo i drzi tak cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> hbogner: klik klik 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-agMHWdbvnzk/UtgJsx-6OuI/AAAAAAAAaXU/xHmjYCPrw1s/s250-no/a9dvyOL_460sa.gif
<CTCP2> pro
<CTCP2> jel valja sta ovaj Ender's Game
<CTCP2> dosla dobra slika
<jelly> CTCP2: knjiga je fantasticna; film je malo predug
<CTCP2> traje sat i pol :)
<jelly> i to je predugo za ono sto je unutra :-)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> bit ce jos nastavaka? (nisam cito)
<jelly> Runtime: 114 min
<CTCP2> aha, sat 50, krivo gledo
<jelly> sat i pol bi bilo ok; ili da su bolje objasnili neke stvari koje su u filmu samo ovlas natuknute 
<CTCP2> ok, al nece bit jos dijelova?
 * CTCP2 mrzi filmove rastegnute na 5 godina
<rut> evo i 24h proslo :)
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> zlocinac je rehabilitiran
<rut> al mislim da nece dugo :(
<hbogner> SilverSpace, idem ja radje zavrsit rucak koji sam poceo spremat tamo oko 14 :D, sad meso van iz frizidera, valjda je dosta mariniralo :D
<hbogner> dosta klikanja po netu
<SilverSpace> OBAMA PRAVDA ŠPIJUNIRANJE 'NSA je spasila nevine živote'
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ja bi vec krepal od 14h do sad 
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/horor-u-francuskoj-sotonisti-silovali-ovce-i-konja-pa-ih-masakrirali/722291.aspx
<CTCP2> lol
<jelly> da ne pricaju nikome 
<jelly> http://www.6yka.com/novost/49705/otkrili-zasto-nutella-u-nasoj-regiji-ima-drugaciji-okus-nego-ona-na-zapadu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zaspao sam, nocas spavao 2 sata pa sad nadoknadio dovoljno da si prste nesasjecem
<SilverSpace> http://gadgeterija.tportal.hr/2014/01/17/sto-ce-se-dogoditi-s-bankomatima-nakon-8-travnja/#.UtlmhXVSjQo
<jelly> > namaz namijenjen tržištu jugoistočne Europe u sebi ima mnogo manje lješnjaka nego onaj namijenjen zapadnoj Europi. Navodno je istraživanjem utvrđeno da konzumenti jugoistočne Europe više vole Nutellu s manje lješnjaka
<jelly> SilverSpace: dafuq, zar taj novinar misli da se xp embedded u bankomatima svaki mjesec krpao kao ovi za po doma?
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/juznoafricki-ministar-zdravstva-optuzio-farmaceutsku-industriju-za-sotonsku-i-genocidnu-urotu/722293.aspx
<CTCP2> hebote, 6 milijuna ih ima AIDS
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas se cudim o cemu ovaj
<CTCP2> to je vise od 10% stanovnika :S
<CTCP2> pa ti odi u JAR i jebi xD
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: bila frendica tamo i kaze da su najvise javne bolnice krive 
<CTCP2> zas
<SilverSpace> jelly: zasto ravilov-web ne moze pisat na kanalu  znas ti 
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto koristi istog providera kao rut :-)
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: preko krvi ih je zarazeno masu 
<SilverSpace> jelly: aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#406 +q *!58cf*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.*] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-01-17 17:29:47 GMT], for 21h 28m 41s in total
<ravilov-web> testis?
<ravilov-web> jej!
<ravilov-web> https://twitter.com/sairamg3/status/422906182152757248/
<jelly> Å¡ef ima folder /etc/X11/xkb.jebovamjamater
<jelly> iz... 2006
<SilverSpace> hebe ga grafika 
<ravilov-web> sta je u fold... er, direktoriju?
<jelly> mapi!
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/?partnerid=gplp0
<ravilov-web> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/q75/s720x720/1504966_730825873602602_125451010_n.jpg
<DomaMuff1n> ravilov: prva stvar koju preispitujem su oni koji deklariraju nesto ovakvim ili onakvim 
<rut> ljepo je kad mozes pisat :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> danas sam dao 500 kuna drzavi
<Mmike> tj, gradu zagrebu
<Mmike> jer sam se krivo parkirao
<Mmike> pa su mi oteli auto
<CTCP2> :D
<CTCP2> mamojebci
<CTCP2> join the club
<CTCP2> ravilov : zato meni ovi pro-GMO fanatici idu na jetru
<CTCP2> cak i ak ignoriramo usranu politiku i ponasanje monsanta i sva sranja
<CTCP2> ko od njih garantira da je 100% sve to zdravo i bez negaitvnih ucinaka na duze razdoblje
<CTCP2> bas niko, al su svima slijepo puna usta "znanosti" itd
<CTCP2> aha, oso je ravilov xD
<Mmike> ma glup sam
<Mmike> parkirao sam di se nesmije
<Mmike> nema znak
<Mmike> al' nema 3.8 do sredine ceste :)
<Ranewen> hey
<DomaMuff1n> Hi Ranewen 
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: di se sad ide po auto ? 
<Mmike> sesvete i velesajam
<DomaMuff1n> o,odnesu ga di je njima blize, ili meni ?:)
<CTCP2> lol
<DomaMuff1n> Samo pitam, mislim, nije da ne platis to :D
<CTCP2> jebalo ih sesvete
<DomaMuff1n> Dodji sim, pa to reci na glas :)
<CTCP2> ja sam sesvecanec :D
<DomaMuff1n> Ja ne, al kad sam vec tu :) 
<CTCP2> (trenutno nisam)
<CTCP2> koji dio sesveta si
<CTCP2> jebote, otelis se dok dodjes do sesveta
<CTCP2> pogotovo ak nejdes autom
<DomaMuff1n> Sjeverni, far far away
<DomaMuff1n> skoro sam u kasini , jebate :) 
<CTCP2> lol
<DomaMuff1n> Al guba je , suma , sve 
<CTCP2> i kolko placas
<Ranewen> netko iz zagorja ?
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS6ujFAHWCk
<datase`> rut: Title: Pepa Prase 3 sata, Views: 785163, Rating: 69.384614%
<rut> ranewen ja sam 
<Ranewen> rut: najs
<rut> Ranewen: koji dio ?
<Ranewen> pregrada i okolica
<rut> aaaa .. nee ja sam istocnije :)
<rut> VZ
<DomaMuffin> razmijenitejednostavno GPS koordinate pomocu svog omiljenog #ubuntu powered uredjaja !
<rut> DomaMuffin nemoj podj*** . CoC
<DomaMuffin> |o/    \o|
 * rut igra po pravilima od neki dan 
 * rut poceo koristit ignore za neke usere !!
 * rut procitao http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct && http://freenode.net/policy.shtml 
<rut> te http://www.carnet.hr/irc/pravila
<DomaMuffin> rut: mogu te nesto zamoliti ? 
<DomaMuffin> Hoces mi biti pravni savjetnik , bez place, samo za irc ? 
<DomaMuffin> Volim da su mi branitelji k'o 6a divizija ! :) 
<rut> eto opet ti :)
<rut> a znam da prcas :)
<rut> netreba tebi advokat .. 
<rut> uostalom nisi dovoljno velik da se sam branis ?? trebas nekog da te zastupa ? 
<Mmike> jeste vidli
<Mmike> mamic popusio
<Mmike> od eduarda
<rut> drugo nije ni zasluzio 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: oko ceg su se oni opce sudili (Eduardo i Mamic) ? Ovaj sam tjedan sve vijesti na pol slusal 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: 20% mu je morao od svake place uplatit
<SilverSpace> lihvarski ugovori
<DomaMuffin> jer ? inace ?
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o , kol'ku globu bu tko platio, i tko ide u zatvor ? 
<SilverSpace> nitko 
<SilverSpace> em je od transvera uzeo 70% ako ne i vise jos mu je i od place uzimao 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa eduardo potpisao da ce mamicu placat 20% svoje zarade do kraja zivota
<Mmike> no ispalo je da je takav ugovor nistavan
<Stephens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9YFdYh1mx8
<datase`> Stephens: Title: Gucci Mane - What It's Gonna Be ( Official Video ), Views: 3171259, Rating: 98.0685%
<Stephens> WHAT IT GUNNA BE
<CTCP2> cek, sad ak u Austriji il Sloveniji kupim hardverskih komponenti za 15.000 kn, ne placam nis dodatno na nasoj carini? sam odem i dofuram u autu i to je to?
<obruT> CTCP2: da
<obruT> mozes kupit majning hardver bez straha
<CTCP2> a teoretski da dofuram hardvera za 100.000 kn?
<CTCP2> recimo 50 komada grafickih :D
<obruT> e sad, mozda izmisljam, mislim da postoje neke granice nakon kojih placas HR porez, ali ti se naravno skine porez drzave u kojoj si kupio
<obruT> no carine nema
<CTCP2> aha, znaci za neke vece iznose se samo switcha PDV
<obruT> mislim, nisam 100%... znam da neki ducani moraju tak poslovati, dakle obracunavati nas pdv
<CTCP2> austraij 20%, SLO 22%
<CTCP2> nije neka velka razlika u odnosu na nas
<CTCP2> ove stvari kaj me zanimaju su cca 10% jeftinije u AT
<CTCP2> na vecu cifru, dobro bi usparo
<DomaMuffin> obruT: CTCP2 kalkulira mining difficulty protiv vremena nabave grafickih :) Ako nabavi prije tebe i mene, majnat ce dok je lakse :D
<DomaMuffin> A kad se to uhoda, onad ce na crno preprodavati malim lokalnim dilerima mining opreme diljem hrvatske
<DomaMuffin> a onda ce zavladati svijetom
<DomaMuffin> #masterplan
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> odi spat :)
<DomaMuffin> treba tak, bo in big :) 
<DomaMuffin> *go in 
<ravilov> 1) get equipment; 2) get software; 3) make it work; 4) ...; 5) PROFIT
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<SilverSpace> delboy trotter
<ravilov> this time next year...
<obruT> ako bude this time next year
<ravilov> obruT: nikad nije, ali svejedno to stalno prica :)
<SilverSpace> nitko ne spava :)
<ravilov> tko jos spava po noci?
<Stephens> GBE
<Stephens> I GOT MONEY
<Stephens> all my people rich
<Stephens> I produce millionaires
<obruT> sto je spavanje ?
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6oYX1D-0w
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar - Official Video HQ, Views: 25532491, Rating: 99.19804%
<Stephens> I need two dollars
<Stephens> 1 2 4 8 16 32 100 23994049430202 millions
<Stephens> mad cash
<SilverSpace> nije vrag da radite neku vikend migraciju 
<DomaMuffin> Nemres vikend migracije napraviti prek tjedna ..
<Stephens> Jel koristi neko ovde linux?
<DomaMuffin> Reci Stephens 
<Stephens> eh
<Stephens> izgleda da ne kontas vic
<Stephens> ali nema veze bice bolje sledeci put
<SilverSpace> sjedi barba pokraj magarca i prolaze turiskinje i pitaju ga koliko je sati 
<DomaMuffin> ma nece brate, to je moj kriz :) Skuzim vic sutra .. 
<SilverSpace> on primi magare za jaja i pomake i kaze im koliko je sati 
<Stephens> aj nemoj smarati
<Stephens> nemerem citati tvoj text
<SilverSpace> one u cudu i odu dalje 
<Stephens> aj cuti malo
<Stephens> TISINA
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ? 
<SilverSpace> drugi dan isto pitaju barbu koliko je sati opet on magare za jaja i kaze im koliko je sati
 * ravilov je cuo taj :)
<SilverSpace> i tako par dana 
<Stephens> smaras
<Stephens> !ops
<SilverSpace> jedan dan produ i upitaju ga kako barba vi znate koliko je sati 
<SilverSpace> pa pomaknem magareva jaja da vidim zvonik
<DomaMuffin> :D
<Stephens> vidis da je lik prso sa mozgom
<Stephens> I buy lambos with a license
<SilverSpace> joj koje lude susjede imam svaku noc se netko svada
<ravilov> SilverSpace: pozvoni im i reci nek smire malo tulum
<Stephens> reci im da liznu
<Stephens> sibicu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: boli me kita nisu iznad mene sva sreca 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bile su iznad mene dvije susjedice te su se mlatile svaku noc 
<SilverSpace> sad su odrasle pa su prestale 
<ravilov> cat fight!
<SilverSpace> yep 
<obruT> jesu bile bar zgodne ?
<Stephens> SilverSpace mozda jedan u tebi a?
<Stephens> nikad se ne zna bejbe
<ravilov> ??
<SilverSpace> jebiga stara im radila nocnu pa su bile same 
<SilverSpace> obruT: klinke perveznjak jedan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Stephens> obruT imas kit ket
<Stephens> ili si samo obruc
<ravilov> sto stariji to gori
<SilverSpace> :)
<Stephens> sta je smesno
<Stephens> A
<Stephens>  BRE
<Stephens>   EJ
<Stephens>     STA
<Stephens>    KAJ
<Stephens>   RECI
<Stephens>  MI
<Stephens> A
<ravilov> ajd ohladi malo...
<ravilov> manje kave navecer :p
<Stephens> daj mi vodu da ohladim
<Stephens> ja pijem samo moet i dom perignon
<ravilov> onda to smanji
<Stephens> necu ne mogu
<Stephens> na sta da trosim dolare onda
<ravilov> na mene
<Stephens> ok
<Stephens> sta zelis da ti kupim
<SilverSpace> Stephens: kaj si se opet napusio 
<ravilov> nista, samo predaj dolare
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-18
<Mmike> mlje
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : lol, koja gluparija s ovim affilsima... ti od drugih dobivas postotak samo od onog iznosa od kojeg i ti sam mintas
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/roditelji-iz-zadra-na-sudu-drzava-nas-kaznjava-jer-ne-zelimo-cijepiti-nase-dijete--ne-odustajemo-/1156017/
<Mmike> kra?!
<Mmike> nisam znao za ovo
<Mmike> mislio sam da je to kod nas izborno
<CTCP2> jok, nadrljas ak te doktor prijavi
<CTCP2> debili opravdavaju kazne "zastitom djece"
<CTCP2> iako je u dost drzava opcionalno
<CTCP2> pogotovo jer vecina tih bolesti je iskorijenjeno
<CTCP2> inace, kolko sam ja skonto citajuci sve to, nije pametno cijepit djecu u tak ranoj dobi
<CTCP2> cak i ak je neko pobornik cijepljenja, bolje pricekat dok ne narastu
<Mmike> * Cannot join #debian (User limit reached).
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PWdiLC3840
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: ROBERT KUBICA - CRASH - SS9 - MONTE CARLO @2014, Views: 34565, Rating: 88.148146%
<SilverSpace> ovaj se fakat misli ubiti
<vileni> svi koji voze monte carlo su davno presli strah od smrti, samo neki bolje voze :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/en-9800-gt-oglas-2615236
<Mmike> cuj cijenu :)
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem, gtx260 na njuskalu isto dodje oko 400-500 kuna
<Mmike> oce tko kupit 9600GT za 100 kn i/ili GTX260 za 300 KN?
<SilverSpace> vileni: ali ovo je kubici treci ili cetvrti udes
<tonil> Mmike, neznam koja korist od 9600gt to je grafa iz pretpotopne ere kad je noa plovio zemljom
<SilverSpace> graficku nisam kupio bar jedno deset godina sigurno 
<OneKorea> I ja furam graficku jos 2 godine stariju od 9600gt. Radi super, zašto mijenjat. Nit su nove igre nešto, nit mi se troši struja na gluposti poput *coina.
<OneKorea> a nvidiju vak i onak nebi kupio jer... f*ck nvidia :DDD
 * CTCP2 slaps OneKorea around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> watch your language, boy
<OneKorea> hej, samo sam citirao Linusa. Kako Otac svih linuxa kaže tako mora bit.
<OneKorea> njega se ne može cenzurirat samo tako
<OneKorea> aha, al ti se vjerojatno vise nasao uvrijedjen na dio mog komentara o *coinovima :)))))
<CTCP2> tocno :>
<ravilov> Linus nije bog
 * ravilov hides
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa ja bih zakljucio da rally nije za njega :) ako se ne varam cak Rossi ima manje (iako je vjerojatno i vozio manje)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k0kAvu_rKE
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Crash Kubica + first phonecall - WRC Wales Rally GB 2013, Views: 120182, Rating: 95.428572%
<SilverSpace> opasan i za druge 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ukHWj2fnI
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Robert Kubica - Rajd Polski / Rally Poland - Wypadek Kubicy, najlepsza jakość / best quality [HD], Views: 57600, Rating: 97.19298%
<CTCP2> http://www.jutarnji.hr/casna-sestra-rodila-djecaka--nisam-znala-da-sam-trudna--dosla-sam-u-bolnicu-zbog-bolova-u-trbuhu-/1155989/
<CTCP2> :))))))
<tonil> Na semaforu plavuša udara u kola ispred sebe. Ljutiti vozač izlazi i viče: – Pa da li si normalna! Jesi li ti uopšte polagala vozački? – Sigurno više puta nego ti – odgovori mu plavuša.
<Stephens> hmm
<tonil> Policajac “naleti” na na klinca koji stoji pored trafike i plaće.
<tonil> - Zašto plačeš, mali?
<tonil> - Još nije izaš’o Zagor!
<tonil> Policajac se okrene prema trafici i vikne:
<tonil> - Zagore, izađi, nećemo ti ništa!
<tonil> e taj mi je dobar
<tonil> hihi
<tonil> loši vicevi?
<Stephens> http://www.cujemovas.rs/sr/vesti/642/za-razred-je-gluv-i-lud-za-petnicu-talentovan.html
<tonil> http://www.24sata.hr/news/prodaju-cacicev-chrysler-300-c-s-kojim-je-naletio-na-maare-263451
<tonil> http://tinyurl.com/ndu7tzk
<CTCP2> jel zna ko za koji kuki mi Windowsi pocnu gasiti programe makar imam jos 2 GB free RAMa? Primjerice, ak imam 8 GB u kompu, na 6 GB zauzeca pocne gasit programe. Ak imam 12 GB, na 10 GB zauzeca ih pocne gasit. swap je, naravno, iskljucen
<ravilov> ovi iz googleta stvarno imaju previse vremena
<ravilov> moji win ne ubijaju nista na 2GB do kraja, cisto zato sto imam ukupno 2GB RAM :p
<tonil> da ravilov koliko samo tih fora su ubacili jes vidio do a barrelroll,zerg rush i ostatak
<tonil> harlem shake
<Mmike> meni  recimo windowsi vec 5 sati rade full virus scan :)
<SilverSpace> super je vani na biciklu
<tonil> ovdje je juzina nije bas za bicikl
<SilverSpace> tonil: kaj vijetar 
<tonil> da
<SilverSpace> to mi je gore nego kisa 
<SilverSpace> za bicikliranje 
<SilverSpace> cak sam se pretoplo i obukao 
<vileni> MmikeT: koja verzija 9600gt?
<vileni> SilverSpace: ti imas mygica?
<SilverSpace> vileni: da 
<SilverSpace>  ATV520
<vileni> SilverSpace: jel to onaj sto dodje sa xbmc ili sam instaliras?
<SilverSpace> dode sa xbmc
<DomaMuffin> 'sam tu? 
<SilverSpace> i taj sa njihove stranice i najbolje radi 
<vileni> nice, i jos jedno pitanje, da li koristis subtitles addon, i da li ima shortcut za to? :)
<SilverSpace> da koristim subtitles addon samo ponekada nije puno od pomoci 
<SilverSpace> vecinom skinem titl 
<vileni> meni radi u 90% slucajeva, jedino sam mapirao U da mi automatski pokrece trazenje
<SilverSpace> koji server za titlove si stavio 
<vileni> obicno je opensubtitles
<vileni> mislim, titlovi su na engleskom uvijek, zato obicno nemam problema s njima :)
<vileni> kad skidam na hr, uzas
<SilverSpace> titlovi.com nisu puno od koristi kod serija 
<SilverSpace> ne tagiraju ih dobro 
<SilverSpace> vileni: lol kaj ce ti engleski titlovi 
<SilverSpace> ti super rade 
<vileni> SilverSpace: neki glumci pricaju nerazumljivo :)
<vileni> pa mi onda pomogne kad ih ne cujem dobro :)
<jelly-home> ^^
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: i ti :)
<jelly-home> pogotovo za britanske serije
<vileni> ili dark knight, da mi vidjeti tko bi njega razumio svaku rijec :D
<SilverSpace> samo sam firmware upgredao i drugi lancher stavio 
<SilverSpace> i bez greske radi 
<SilverSpace> cak je po defaultu rootan
<vileni> to je ok, mozda se moze editirati keyboard layout onda
<vileni> jesi probao 1080p preko wirelessa pokrenuti?
<SilverSpace> jesam to ponekad super radi nekad zeza nisam skuzio zasto 
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si jos daljinac f10-pro
<vileni> navodno imaju wifi fix, ukljucuje micanje antene :)
<SilverSpace> mozes i linux stavit na njega 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> slozili su to samo kaj mi je to bezveze android radi super 
<DomaMuffin> El nekom nekad pao kakav tablet malo ozbiljnije ? kak je proslo ?
<vileni> definiraj ozbiljnije :)
<vileni> meni je pao vise puta sa visine nocnog ormarica
<vileni> ali jeftini je kinez i jedina vrijednost mu je sentimentalna
<SilverSpace> meni sa kreveta iPad mini 
<DomaMuffin> da li je izgubio na funkcionalnosti nakon pada ? Imas kakv gel.case za njega ili je gol ? 
<SilverSpace> gol kod mene i dalje radi normalnoo tri cetri puta pao 
<SilverSpace> malo se cosak ulubio
<DomaMuffin> Hmm, znaci da nikom jos nije dijete istuklo snicl s tabletom ?
<vileni> DomaMuffin: bas nista nemama
<DomaMuffin> ja sam narucil gel case za kad je daljinski :) I bookcase s blutut tastaturom za kad je desktop replacement. Nda, i screen protector
<vileni> mislim da je najveci problem ako padne na nesto ostro, posred ekrana
<SilverSpace> doduse netjak ga ponekad lupi sakom posred ekrana 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel mogu tutnut debian da galaxy tab?
<vileni> mozda i na straznju stranu
<DomaMuffin> *ubuntu
<vileni> mislim da mozes ovaj ubuntu za mobitele na nexus7
<DomaMuffin> Nemam nexus
<DomaMuffin> veli yutjub da se moze !
<vileni> pa imas za manje vise svaki tako, ali upitne iskoristivosti
<DomaMuffin> Marketing ! 
<vileni> ma nije, koliko sam skuzio vecina njih koristi vnc da bi prikazala gui
<SilverSpace> iskoristivost nikakva 
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se andriod micati
<DomaMuffin> zakaj ne bi neke stvari koje planiram u firmi raditi pogonio na tuntor powered tabletima ? BMK ako trosi 4% vise baterije nego native android
<SilverSpace> vise manje kaj ti treba tu je 
<DomaMuffin> nece podrska nikad biti bolja ako ne bude korisnika :D
<vileni> pa nije to, nego uopce nije native linux to
<vileni> best bet ti je ubuntu mobile ili kako ga vec zovu
<DomaMuffin> guglam !
<DomaMuffin> vec je i "Debian kit" je*enica :) Na gugl storu 
<DomaMuffin> brijem da si s tim mogu apt-getat kaj hocu
<vileni> pa probaj i javi, nema do first hand iskustava
<vileni> koji je to galaxy tab, onaj prvi?
<DomaMuffin> "samsung glaxy tab 3 7.00"
<DomaMuffin> s/00/0prd
<vileni> aha
<vileni> hm, sad se sjetio, mogao bih probati usb eth na tablet
<DomaMuffin> sve je to ku*** dok nema centos za tablete :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije propalo
<Stephens> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1788383/?ref_=nm_knf_i4
<CTCP2> DomaMuff1n
<CTCP2> [09:25] <CTCP2> DomaMuffin : lol, koja gluparija s ovim affilsima... ti od drugih dobivas postotak samo od onog iznosa od kojeg i ti sam mintas
<CTCP2> si znal to
<DomaMuff1n> CTCP2: jesam
<CTCP2> sux
<CTCP2> hm, kak nasilno rebootat kantu
<CTCP2> neki Xorg je na 100% cpua i kanta nis ne ferma
<CTCP2> hebem ti i linux
<Stephens> ubentu-her
<CTCP2> potato, poteto..
<CTCP2> dobar sut nogome u kantu je rijesio problem..
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jes rebootao nasilno 
<SilverSpace> dtrzis samo gumb za paljenje dok se ne ugasi
<CTCP2> jok, nogom sam ga opalio
<CTCP2> brze neg da drzim gumb
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> hm, sad se pak drugi proces zakuco na 100%
<CTCP2> wtf
<SilverSpace> pa kaj radis
<Stephens> pa kaj radis
<Stephens> ctcperko
<CTCP2> pa nis
<Stephens> esi video koliko imam korisnika na kanalu
<Stephens> esi video
<CTCP2> klonovi
<Stephens> tvoja glava je klon
<SilverSpace> botovi
<Stephens> ti si bot
<Stephens> botko
<Stephens> rutko
<Stephens> gde je rut
<CTCP2> nis, slijedi format c:
<CTCP2> rjesenje za sve probleme
<CTCP2> glavno da je kill -9 -1 zgasilo sve, a ovak kad ga rebootam, nis ne reagira
<Stephens> rm -rf /*
<Stephens> ce ti zgasiti sve sto poso
<Stephens> probaj
<Stephens> probaj bejbi
<CTCP2> kasno sad, ubio sam ga sa kill -9 -1
<CTCP2> i flasham novi stick
<Stephens> lol
<Stephens> rutko
<rutko> Eejjj
<rutko> Du si zgodni
<rutko> *di
<rutko> Jel tu sve pod kontrolom?
<Stephens> mm
<rutko> Ako nije da aktiviram svoje super moci
<rutko> Ufff ... Izgubio sam plast.. Odoh ga trazit..
<rutko> Budite dobri.. Ljubi vas tajo..
<Stephens> jeste
<Stephens> rutko
<CTCP2> looool, koja pizdarija
 * CTCP2 identificiro stetocinu
<CTCP2> 1 grafa kenjala
<CTCP2> na ovim grafama se nemre mijenjat voltaza
<CTCP2> no cini se da sam dobio 1 na kojoj se moze
<CTCP2> i config je stavljao neku svoju voltazu zbog koje se smrzavalo :>
<CTCP2> naravno, sumnjam da ikog ovo zanima
<CTCP2> al ipak je zanimljivo xD
<Stephens> gde je rutko
<Stephens> jelly 
<SilverSpace> TEMP_LIMIT=85C° za rpi 
<ravilov> SilverSpace: spremas rostilj?
<SilverSpace> skoro :)
<Stephens> joj
<Stephens> sad mi se jede rostilj
<Stephens> hmm
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-19
<Stephens> rutko
<Stephens> otkud ti ovde ovako rano
<rut> ooo
<rut> kasno je a  ne rano
<Stephens> o.0?
<Stephens> rutko
<Stephens> kako mislis rano
<Stephens> pa 11 sati
<Stephens> ja obicno ustajem 13
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/vSXgfZ
<rut> ti si svjetski covjek 
<rut> zgodne ti ove tet
<rut> *tete
<rut> ja bi desnu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno ni jedna nije visa od 150cm
<Stephens> mani me
<Stephens> lmao\
<Stephens> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=646903922034736
<SilverSpace> koja bolestina 
<Stephens> xd
<DomaMuffin> kak sam si fino zlomil default profile za xfce :) 
<DomaMuffin> samo sam htio privoxy slozit' :) 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OVPUGn_U_8
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: Nas Hip Hop is Dead (Dirty), Views: 814625, Rating: 98.888034%
<Stephens> kad cu ici na haite
<Stephens> mhmhmh
<rut> Stephen imas ti fejs ?
<Stephens> imam
<Stephens> kako nemam
<Stephens> imas li ti?
<Stephens> daj mi link
<rut> ajde da te stavim za frenda ..
<Stephens> daj mi link
<rut> ma da .. ti bi mene za frenda 
<Stephens> bi
<Stephens> daj link
<Stephens> rutko
<rut> pvt
<rut> eto sad smo frendovi 
<Stephens> super
<rut> di su slike j**** :)
<Stephens> u not tagged
<Stephens> :D
<rut> DomaMuffin oces mi biti fejs frend ?
<Stephens> lizni ga
<rut> mozda bi jelly bio moj fejs frend ?!
<Stephens> mozda k0st 
<Stephens> ili ivoks 
<rut> ne ne .. jelly .. on mi je simpa 
<Stephens> gle sto ivoks bio u nyc
<Stephens> a ne hvali se hmm
<rut> ja i jelly imamo specifican odnos .. nemos ti to shvatit .. povezanost na visoj razini 
<rut> a di ivoks nije bio 
<rut> taj je 2x obisao ekvator 
<Stephens> predozirao se
<Stephens> putovanjima
<rut> al mislim da mu je najbolje u aziji ..vidis nisam ga pitao nikad kakva je tamo tarifa .. hmm
<Stephens> tarifa cega?
<rut> pa javnih kuca .. ako je koristio te usluge 
<rut> j***** posao bez uzitka
<Stephens> frank
<Stephens> BAWS LIFE
<Stephens> happy new year
<rut> sitven man :)
<rut> *stiven
<Stephens> zasto svi ovde cute
<Stephens> jel ovo neki protest 
<SilverSpace> vikend 
<SilverSpace> odmor
<Stephens> nema odmora
<rut> ode ubot
<rut> srusio im se python
<Stephens> lol
<rut> nema nikog stiven ovdje
<Stephens> vidim rutko
<Stephens> hmmm
<Stephens> zato ima na xshellzu
<Stephens> :D
<rut> svi karindaju nesto
<rut> jel treba invite za taj tvoj shells ? 
<Stephens> ?
<Stephens> za kanal ili shell?
<rut> shell ... gledam bas .. treba $
<Stephens> ne treba invite
<Stephens> imas i free opciju
<rut> ima demo al to je 0
<Stephens> ?
<rut> http://www.xshellz.com/ircdpanel.php
<Stephens> pa to je ircdpanel
<Stephens> naravno da se to placa, ali sam shell imas i for free
<rut> treba se regat /... neda mi se to sad
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/R41A9qB.jpg
<SilverSpace> Kućanski aparati slali spam poruke
<SilverSpace> eto ti na sad nas i frizideri spamaju 
<vileni> to je ocekivano, kod mene su printer koristili za spamiranje
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> evo python popravljen :)
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<datase`> DomaMuffin: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Wiz Khalifa – In The Cut (clean), Wiz Khalifa – In The Cut (clean), JAY Z Featuring Justin Timberlake – Holy Grail (Clean), Ace Hood – Bugatti, J. Cole – Forbidden Fruit (feat. Kendrick Lamar) (Clean, HD)
<DomaMuffin> "RIP too all those bummies and chips if ya drink that shit it will shrink your dick" :) 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cFsMdz
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jla6N9
<rut> silver ove su ko nozna pumpa za luftmadrac 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT se ne moze nacuditi cinjenici da jedan moderan smart tv iz 2013-te koji kosta 4000 kn ne moze "dodati" novo poskenirane kanale na listu nego razjebe postojecu listu pa sve treba ponovo slagati
<obruT> to je moj sattv prijemnik koji kosta parstokuna prije 10 godina uredno normalno radio
 * tonil ima hvata samo 4 programa
<jelly-home> obruT: eh... zar ocekujes od pisaca firmvera da uce na tudjim greskama
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5UBHH57Lu8
<datase`> tonil: Title: Zeljko Samardzic- Posle Duge veze, Views: 1544746, Rating: 98.401146%
<SilverSpace> obruT: yah ima jos takvih gluposti
<SilverSpace> tonil: nemoj mi te narodnjake pustat vise 
<obruT> koji vrag je mt tv ? :) upravo ga naso :P
<rut> treba ko sat prijemnik (spark/enigma2) ?
<obruT> neki zlovenci...
<tonil> SilverSpace, ovo je vise pop-folk mjesavina, nisu sad one ciste cajke a ima dobru melodiju
<obruT> tonil: ti si vec obiljezen ljubitelj narodnjaka i sunda tak da ono, nema ti vise izgovora :)
<tonil> hahaha
<DomaMuffin> Nda, pocelo je s "frend cesto pusta u autu"; a sad ispada da je on taj frend
<tonil> neznas ti obruT kad ja i vedranm na hulk.ri raspalimo sandru afriku pa pocmemo vidat zarulje
<jelly-home> obruT: u puli na nekim mjestima mozes hvatati 40-ak talijana a na drugim se ni mux a ne vidi dobro :-|
<ravilov> frend je jednom pricao da to slusa samo zato da ostane u toku i da se uhoda za subotnje izlaske... samo sto frend to slusa doslovce non-stop...
<tonil> DomaMuffin, da pocelo sta je kolegica pocela pustat u autu,pa me eto zarazilo
<ravilov> kolegica...
<ravilov> ima i boljih nacina za zbarit koku
<DomaMuffin> Ako pristanes na njen neukus, hebal si bez troska
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<datase`> DomaMuffin: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Zeljko Samardzic – 9000 Metara, Zeljko Samardzic – 9000 Metara, Busta Rhymes – Flipmode Bitch (feat. Papoose & Spliff Star), Busta Rhymes – Flipmode Squad Meets Def Squad, Busta Rhymes – Make It Hurt
<jelly-home> ak vec moram slusati pop, bar da ima IQ>80 ...
<jelly-home> $6 za xen 1gb u italiji http://lowendbox.com/blog/xenpower-1gb-ram-120gb-disk-2tb-traffic-for-6month-in-milan-and-dallas/
<ravilov> recimo IQ=90, jer je pop iz '90-tih :p
<DomaMuffin> rt mi je konzistentan :) Busta rhymes, pa Samardzic :D
<tonil> ahahaha
<ravilov> iako ima i popa iz '80-tih
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: 1gb cega, memorije ? A diska ? 
<jelly-home> ...
<tonil> ravilov, da vidis kakva je samo macka slusa bi i ti onda hihihi
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ili krivo citam, mislis na xen virtualku,ili ?
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pa da
<ravilov> tonil: ne hvala
<tonil> uz to zavrisla je dva faksa kad vec aludiras na IQ
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2urSscpoUI
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: TS Garavi - Teške boje, Views: 15157, Rating: 95.71428%
<DomaMuffin> tonil: da je u mogucnosti kupiti dva faksa smo skuzili vec i po tome sto ima svoj auto a studira 
<tonil> dafuq DomaMuffin to sto si rekao nema smisla
<tonil> auto je danas potreba a ne luksuz
<DomaMuffin> de to pricaj nekom tko nije prezivio ni dana bez auta :) 
<tonil> lako je tebi pricat kad zivis u gradu
<DomaMuffin> A ti znas di ja zivim ?
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1nX7iPHlt8ž
<rut> tonil ljubomora .. sto drugo .. mlada pica . auto i cajke 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1nX7iPHlt8
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: T.S.  GARAVI ~ SKELEDŽIJA, Views: 6857, Rating: 86.66667%
<DomaMuffin> ijuijuijuijuiju
<tonil> da si u nekoj prijebini bogu iza nogu onda bi vidio,di su autobusne linije samo dva puta na dan
<DomaMuffin> Prilicno si dobro opisao mjesto gdje sam :) 
<DomaMuffin> Cesce je dok je skola (bus) :D:ž
<rut> muffin a di je to u okolici ZG tocno ?
<DomaMuffin> Rut , sve do granice s Madzarskom je predgradje Zagreba :)
<rut> muffin maca popapala jezik ? di si ti to da su samo 2 linije na dan .. 
 * ravilov ne zna ni za jedan grad gdje se ima za studirat a da je auto nasusna potreba
<rut> to mozes tonilu pisat meni ne :)
<DomaMuffin> jbg rut , doam sam, igram se s malim, tko sisa irc :D
<DomaMuffin> Dodjem samo povremeno malo vam pustiti muziku :() 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcWIP4-ZcNw
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: Kalbata - Ninja we ninja, Views: 328578, Rating: 98.84598%
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ne igraj se sa malim nije ti to igracka 
<tonil> ravilov, zato ja znam ;)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32fLjBbC6PQ
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: TRANZISTOR - Ninja Romantic, Views: 12054, Rating: 98.63248%
<tonil> ravilov, i nisam imao svoje auto dok nisam krenio na faks,dobio sam ga cisto iz potrebe
<DomaMuffin> :) Svak za sebe zna
 * ravilov nije imao svoj auto dok si ga nije sam kupio
<ravilov> sto je bilo znatno poslije faksa
 * ravilov takodjer trenutno nema auto i ne fali m
<ravilov> mu*
<obruT> jelly-home: pa fora je sto s dvbt-om fakat mozes uhvatit gomilu toga, al talijani se fakat ne pridrzavaju dodjeljenih frekvencija ... mi imamo srecu sto je sveta gera jedno od glavnih slo odasiljaca... ja trenutno hvatam 15 slovenskih kanala, od toga su slo1 i slo2 u HD-u
 * obruT trenutno nema auto, ali mu fali :P
 * SilverSpace nikad ga nije imao niti ce ga imati 
<tonil> meni posluzi samo za faks,cak ne idem subotom uvecer sa njim u grad samo da ušparam
 * DomaMuffin od sljemena nemre uhvatiti nish 
<obruT> DomaMuffin: ma sve se moze uhvatit, samo treba znat okrenut antenu :)
<tonil> obruT, u kojoj prijebini ja zivim jedva hvatam hrt,hrt2,rtl i novu :(((
<obruT> jebiha
<jelly-home> obruT: ne znam za frekve, ali njihovi odasiljaci moraju gurati vani malo jacu snagu nego je dozvoljeno
 * tonil je opet poceo razmisljat da uzme maxtv preko satelita
<obruT> ja s jednom kucnom antenom hvatam: htv1, htv2, htv3, htv4, rtl, rtl2, rtl kockica, nova, domatv, sptv, 
<DomaMuffin> obruT: s jedne strane imam sljeme, s druge nosece zidove. Nemrem uhvatiti nista ni spojen na standalone ni na antenu od zgrade ( where nista excludes HRT* RTL* , to hvatam)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4LRY_qCapA
<datase`> DomaMuffin: Title: Prazna Lepinja - DANASUTRA [Full Album], Views: 4657, Rating: 99.111108%
<obruT> ja s jednom kucnom antenom hvatam: htv1, htv2, htv3, htv4, rtl, rtl2, rtl kockica, nova, domatv, sptv, mrezaZg, jabuka, z1, tv4r, cmc, slo1HD, slo2HD, slo3, poptv, akanal, planettv, tv3 medias, golica tv, vas kanal, tv primorka, tv petelin, mt.tv, toptv
<obruT> ne znam jesam li sto preskocio...
<ravilov> tonil: da vidis samo kak se spara bez auta
<jelly-home> obruT: najs
<DomaMuff1n> jelly zato ima toliko signala za mobitel da se ovaj prakticki puni preko antene :L) 
<obruT> tv petelin je najjaci - cijelo vrijeme pice slovenske popevke :) idealno za mucit neprijatelje :)
<obruT> to bi trebalo zabranit zenevskom konvencijom
<jelly-home> obruT: restreamaj, sta se ceka!!1
<ravilov> jos bolje - snimi par komada i streamaj na repeat
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ICfctk
<SilverSpace> a vi kukate za signalom 
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> kako u chrometu (tj. ironu) disableati paste on middle click?
<rut> tanjur mu skoro veci od krovista :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: zasto bi to diseblao 
<ravilov> jer mi ide na zivce? :)
<DomaMuff1n> meni je handy imati dva clipboarda
<ravilov> no... nebitno
<ravilov> hocu disableati, kako?
<SilverSpace> to je najbolja stvar
<SilverSpace> i necu ti reci :)
<DomaMuff1n> brijem da je to na sistemskom nivou, ne na nivou browsera , ravilov 
<ravilov> nije
<ravilov> u firefoxu sam disableao bez ikakvih problema
 * ravilov se boji da je chrome prerudimentaran i uopce nema opciju disableanja :/
<ravilov> kao sto nema ni hrpu drugih opcija koje firefox ima
<ravilov> nasao sam neki extension/userscript koji potpuno disablea middle button (unutar chrometa, jel), svuda i svagdje
<ravilov> ali to nije ono sto mi treba
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsapsOqc7UI
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Rochard OST - Space Debris (Spacesynth Remix), Views: 19887, Rating: 99.29204%
<jelly-home> dva clipboarda od kojih ni jedan ne radi konzistentno su jedna od gorih stvari u Xima
<jelly-home> Gnome 3 je navodno ubio primary selection, i dobro su napravili
<jelly-home> meni je inace lakse, zbog navike, koristiti primary selection ali je bitnije da copy/paste radi konzistentno nego da ni jedno ne radi u svim prozorima
<CTCP2> meni je debilana na Debilanu da se clipboard zbrise nakon sto zgasim program
<jelly-home> CTCP2: primary selection tako radi svugdje
<CTCP2> suxx
<jelly-home> zadnjih 30 godina
<CTCP2> na Windowsima ne radi
<CTCP2> .
<jelly-home> na windowsima postoji samo clipboard 
<CTCP2> tak i treba
<jelly-home> da
<ravilov> moj razlog: npr. u gmailu chatam s nekim i taj mi posalje link, obicno srednjim klikom otvorim u novom tabu, ali iron izgleda ima neki bug pa mi osim otvaranja novog taba jos paste-a clipboard u chat window
<ravilov> ne znam za chrome jel ima isti bug
<ravilov> ugl, izgleda da sam rijesio nekako ekstenzijom "autoscroll", ima popratne efekte ali mislim da nece bit neki bed
<ravilov> ipak je glupo da sam browser nema tu opciju
<jelly-home> ravilov: desni klik i open in new tab
<ravilov> prekomplicirano
<jelly-home> dok god si u Xima pretpostavi da srednji klik radi selection paste
<ravilov> zena tako radi, ja ne mogu to smislit
<ravilov> jelly-home: ne bas, mnoge pametne aplikacije znaju to disableati
<jelly-home> osim stonegdje ne radi$%&^%&^
<jelly-home> ravilov: ^@^$% ih pametne
<ravilov> uspjesno disableano u firefoxu
<ravilov> jep
<ravilov> nazalost ne mogu disableati middleclickpaste altogether jer mi negdje treba, npr. u termu
<ravilov> iako i shift+insert radi dobro
<jelly-home> ne treba ti niti tamo, imas shift-insert
<jelly-home> e
<jelly-home> ako vec ^V sluzi za drugo :-|
<ravilov> jbg, nekad vec drzim misa pa mi lijeno do tipkovnice
<ravilov> rijetko ali desi se
<ravilov> da, ^V je literal char
<ravilov> osim ako nije promijenjeno sa stty :p
 * ravilov ili je to do shella? tko vise zna
<jelly-home> samo jedan od razloga zasto je tipkovnica s trackpointom bolja od misa ;-)
<CTCP2> ma windozi rulz sve u svemu
<CTCP2> :>
<tonil> ravilov, znam sve dosta vremena sam bio bez auta, a sad livam 200 kuna benzine svako treci dan :((
<jelly-home> CTCP2: sto se tice konzistencije sucelja, windowsi 2000-7 su prilicno dobri
<obruT> tonil: koliko ces tek tocit kad si kupis jurilicu :P
<SilverSpace> kaj ste zakomplicirali midle klick
<jelly-home> treba ga ubit, jer je cudan i ne radi ono sto ljudi misle da radi
<CTCP2> jos od win 95 je sucelje jednako
<CTCP2> kao i clipboard
<CTCP2> pun kufer je tog u linuxu drugacije :(
<jelly-home> ah, ove pre-NT windowse ne racunam kao ozbiljan OS
<CTCP2> al sucelje im je isto :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlel1VPZ4zA#t=144
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Vancouver Canucks vs Calgary Flames Line Brawl (1/18/14), Views: 449184, Rating: 95.727128%
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: imas konkurenciju --> MuffinMan` (~steve.hol@88.207.111.1) has joined #linuxzasve.com
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: u stvari sam i ja ove muffin nickove ukrao, vidzeh nekog i bas mi se dopalo :) Botanicari po kanalima privlace previse paznje :) 
<jelly-home> pff
<jelly-home> di to privlace, rijec je manjevise neutralna?
<DomaMuff1n> Heh :) Kome .) Mislim, fala !
<DomaMuff1n> ubitacno sporo se puni ovaj tab. Ugasim wifi i pi**arije, upalim batery save mode, pristekam ga u struju, ugasim ekran .. vjecnost
<DomaMuff1n> E, ali igre! Ajmeljuditolikodobrodamisetipkastrgala
<DomaMuff1n> narucio sam blutut tastaturu, moram vidjeti 'el ima nacina za spojiti monitor/projektor
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoaHP4TbIyA
<datase`> tonil: Title: Massive Inc - People Are People (feat. Joey D) [Country Cover from VW Golf 7 Ad.], Views: 7373, Rating: 98.769226%
<tonil> napokon nasao country verziju te pisme
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian mrzi copy-paste u xima
<DomaMuff1n> veli internet da moze ovaj mali tab, ako ima docking station, na bilo kakav projektor/display koji podrzava HDMI
<DomaMuff1n> \o/
<OneKorea> Umjesto manjkavog X-ovog clipboarda, koristite ovo: http://docs.xfce.org/panel-plugins/clipman/start !
<OneKorea> Pamti proizvoljan broj zadnjih sadržaja
<OneKorea> texta i slike
<OneKorea> Jedan click u tray i biraj Å¡to treba pejstat. Elegantno, brzo, jednostavno... 
<SilverSpace> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2012/05/install-pastie-in-xubuntu-1204-precise.html
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-12
<Mmike> mozda sad netko Josipovicu stane na ZAMP, a?
<Mmike> News bar :" Ivo Josipović nije previše razočaran s ovim porazom: "Na puštanju glazbe iz Kolindinog stožera zaradio sam milijune." hahaha
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> tyco
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> The British Airways Boeing 777-200 made the New York-London route in five hours, 16 minutes last Wednesday, and reached ground speeds of up to 1200 km/h (745 mph), riding a powerful jet stream of up to 322 km/h (200 mph) tailwinds. The sonic barrier is broken at 1224 km/h (761 mph). 
<ivoks> meni se tak nikad ne posreci :/
<ivoks> Mmike: !
<ivoks> vec mi je bolje u ovoj banci
<ivoks> nemate pecat? ma dobro, nema veze, budete kad cete imati
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<ivoks> a ne 'niste se pokakali danas prije 8? e onda ne moze'
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nije to zaba/pbz :)
<Mmike> a ebanking
<Mmike> jel brz?
<Mmike> e, drek
<Mmike> moram se relocirat
<Mmike> dodjem
<ivoks> danas popodne idem do banke po sve to
<ivoks> zvala me da je sve spremno, da dodjem preuzet
<ivoks> reko, nemam pecat od firme, s kolegom je u sibeniku
<ivoks> kao, a sta sad, dodjite uzmite, pa cete pecatirati kad pecat dodje
<Mmike> glupi debili po cesti
<Mmike> i sava eskimo gume
<Mmike> jebemti kak se sklize :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kul! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: keep me posted
<ivoks> tak da od danas... /me je u erste
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nebum ja mogo danas, ostali su mi svi papiri doma, a pre dugo mi je ic po to u Spansko nazad :/ sutra?
<Mmike> daklem, ja bih modernizirao glasanje - uveo bih jeftina racunala na glasacka mjesta, smanjio troskove, ubrzao rezultate... kome da se javim? :)
<ivoks> Josipović je u Zagrebu dobio čak 51.506 glasova manje nego na prošlim izborima
<ivoks> izjava dana
<ivoks> - Vrlo smo zadovoljni činjenicom da je naš model promašio rezultat u 2. krugu samo 3 postotna boda (predviđeno 52,9%, stvarno 49,95%), što je inače uobičajena greška anketnih istraživanja! 
<ivoks> fulali smo pobjednika, ali bili smo blizu
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> meni bolja ona izjava di veli da mu nije bed kaj je izgubio jer ce zaradit na muzici u kolindinom satoru
<Mmike> ja se sad nadam da ce kolindica malo zesce propitkivat zamp
<ivoks> i taj fora
<ivoks> ja se nadam da ce nagazit vladu
<ivoks> da neki drek i napravi
<Mmike> umjesto da sere protiv cirilice u vukovaru
<Mmike> ivoks: eh
<Mmike> ivoks: sanjaris i ti, vidim :) super da nisam usamljen tu :)
<ivoks> ne sanjarim nis
<ivoks> pa vidi moj status na fejsu
<Mmike> mozemo se napit sad i pjevat 'imamo pricidnicu'
<Mmike> nemam fejs, jbg :)
<ivoks> evo, pejstat cu ti :)
<ivoks> I to je to. Ni jedni ni drugi ne osvajaju, vec gube izbore. Kao sto 2000. nije pobijedio SDP, vec izgubio HDZ, tako i jucer nije pobijedila Kolinda, vec izgubio Josipovic.
<ivoks> I dosta vise s kukanjem i slavljenjem. Nista nismo izgubili i nista nismo dobili jucer. Izgubili smo onog dana kada smo svim ovim kandidatima dali dovoljno potpisa da se uopce mogu kandidirati.
<ivoks> Nije drzava nakaradna, vec svi mi koji zivimo u njoj. Trgnimo se malo!
<ivoks> uz link: http://www.index.hr/mobile/clanak.aspx?category=vijesti&id=794513
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ^^
<Mmike> anti-ustaski-protu-komunistu
<ivoks> opet rba ebanking ne radi
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> teli se u 3pm
<Mmike> kak mislis 'opet'
<Mmike> valjda 'jos uvijek' :)
<Mmike> ja sam sinoc to obavio
<Mmike> milina, sve leti :D
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> nova stranica na rba.hr ?
<Mmike> meh, ne
<Mmike> ivoks: erste ima losiji tecaj dolara od rba
<ivoks> kaj me briga
<ivoks> u erste se placa kroz SEPA, pa nema postotka na transakciju
<Mmike> a jel' ide sepa u eurima/
<Mmike> erm u dolarima?
<Mmike> jebote, pzb ima kriminalan tecaj dolara :D
<ivoks> pa zakaj bi ja brinuo za dolare?
<Mmike> pa kaj ti ne placaju u dolarima?
<ivoks> placaju mi kak ja hocu
<ivoks> mogu u kunama, funtama, eurima..
<Mmike> da, to mi je malo cudno bilo, kak uk-based, a dolari
<Mmike> al' sta sad
<Mmike> necemo se bunit kad je dobro :)
<ivoks> razlika u tecaju dolara je 0,02
<ivoks> ak mi placaju u dolarima...
<ivoks> u biti cu dobiti vise nego u RBA
<ivoks> jer ce isplatiti u dolarima, a za 1$ u erste dobijem dvije lipe vise
<ivoks> ah ne, gledam krivi stupac
<ivoks> dvije lipa manje
<Mmike> koja jos relevantna banka ima u .hr?
<Mmike> pbz, zaba, erste, rba, otp, ... ?
<Mmike> HYPO!
<ivoks> hypo
<ivoks> hpb
<Mmike> 6,417000
<Mmike> to je tecaj u hypou
<Mmike> fino, bogme
<Mmike> 6,235554 <- hpb :D
<Mmike> e, ima i splitska banka :) 
<ivoks> svejedno, razlika izmedju erste i rba je manja nego provizija koju si rba uzme
<Mmike> u splitsku banku sam dosao, na moru, platit neka sranja, tj, uplatit si novac na tekuci u zabi
<ivoks> http://www.banka.hr/financije/banke-u-rh
<Mmike> 101 formular sam morao ispunit :D
<ivoks> trebao si ici u poslovnicu fine
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> nema tog u Jelsi :)
<Mmike> ima u Hvaru, al' mi se nije islo do tamo
<ivoks> ak ima u tisnom...
<ivoks> hah... erste je veca banka od rba
<ivoks> a mogli bi i pbz prestici za godinu-dvije
<ivoks> idem do banke :)
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, stigao token
<ivoks> eh, sad ne mogu resolvat erstebank.hr
<ivoks> Mmike: za sad mi se vise svidja nego rba netbanking
<Mmike> meni je rba najruzniji netbanking koji sam vidio
<Mmike> neintuitivan
<Mmike> navikao sam se pa je ok sad
<Mmike> al' zaba recimo to ima 101 put bolje napravljeno
<Mmike> (doduse, zaba samo privatno znam)
<Mmike> a vidio sam kak zena to ima na erste, i da, i meni se cini bolje
<Mmike> jesi dobio onu karticu s displayem?
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> stane u novcanik
<Mmike> pa ista je k'o sve druge
<Mmike> velicinom
<ivoks> al nisam dobio bas karticu i token u jednom
<Mmike> aha, ona ima i token i karticu u jednom
<ivoks> to valjda moram naknadno zatrazit ili sto
<ivoks> e da, to ja nemam
<ivoks> mozda to poslovno ni ne moze
<Mmike> i jedno prvih pol godine od kad je dobila nije mogla placat s time
<Mmike> dva od tri ducana nije radilo :
<Mmike> ):)
<ivoks> ak nis, erste ima normalnije boje
<ivoks> ova zuta na rba bankarstvu bas bode
<Mmike> previse mailova
<Mmike> previse
<Mmike> ivoks: sad razumijem tvoje jadikovke s mailovima :)
<Mmike> a jos mi je 95% toga fino pofiltrirano
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> sad zamisli da si manager kojem se jos uvijek svi obracaju s tehnickim pitanjima
<ivoks> za popizdit
<jelly> mrmlj, zash nema paket za cx_oracle
<BotaniCar> zakaj pidgin jebe zid kad se treba spojit' na znc ? Kod svakog reconnecta mu moram obrisati sadrzaj foldera u kojem cuva certifikate ;) Drkosh :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda da okrivim windowse 
<Mmike> migecli lete opet?
<Mmike> zakaj ti ircas iz pidzna
<BotaniCar> Zbog tebe, u kratko, ti si me nafukal na "OTR" 
<jelly> pidzin je fora jer onda mozes OTR preko Skypea chatat
<jelly> druga sad stvar sto je OTR sugav
<BotaniCar> A i ovi piloti migova, kaj ne mogu ne_probijati zvucni zid oko 12, da nas ne bune 
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas kakvu kuharicu za integraciju skypeta i pidzina ? Ili link na plugin ; ili bilo kaj, samo da ne moram guglat' :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> 30.6., dan ce trajati sekundu duze
<ivoks> 23:59:60
<ivoks> zakaj se leap second uvijek mora desiti u ponoc
<ivoks> zasto to ne naprave u podne, pa da rebootamo servera bez da se budimo :)
<ivoks> znam da u 10.04 ovo nije bilo zakrpano, ne znam jel se sto od tada promijenilo :/
<ivoks> tak da... ocekujem probleme
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne dolazis 
<ivoks> ovaj pidzin svaki put procitam kao pizdin
<Mmike> SilverSpace: <Mmike> SilverSpace: nebum ja mogo danas, ostali su mi svi papiri doma, a pre dugo mi je ic po to u Spansko nazad :/ sutra?
<Mmike> mislim da bi ga trebali pocet zvat - Dim
<SilverSpace> ok nemas frke dadilja sa pa sam uvijek doma 
<Mmike> kaj nije ferdo u skolu krenuo?
<Mmike> franko!
<Mmike> sorry :)
<ivoks> Dovecot Pro is from ground up completely STATELESS.
<ivoks> http://blog.dovecot.org/2013/11/dovecot-mta.html
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> oho... dovecot object storage plugin
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ali jebiga to mi je sad i veca obaveza ujutro preko ceste i natrag po njega kad zavrsi
<SilverSpace> imamo jebeno prometnu cestu 
<SilverSpace> a bandic izgradi aerodrom a ovdje treba cca 1,5 ceste napraviti da nam iz naselja makne promet 
<SilverSpace> 1,5km
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj jisto trkelja kao i Oleg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj mislis aerodrom
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kakav aerodrom
<ivoks> osim toga, bandic se ne vraca
<ivoks> taman da je nevin, puko je i nema njega vise
<SilverSpace> mesnicka 
<SilverSpace> na to sam mislio 
<SilverSpace> potrosili milione na nju a nama obicna cesta treba 
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30742898
<SilverSpace> zna bit ujutro pola i vise kilometara kolona i nitko ne staje djeci 
<SilverSpace> jedno vrijeme bila murija na pjesackom sad vise ne 
<SilverSpace> jebemo se sa tom cestom godinama 
<ivoks> mesnicka?
<ivoks> pa nisi li ti u dubravi?
<ivoks> ahaaa
<ivoks> sad kuzim
<ivoks> Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian said troops would be in place from Tuesday evening in sensitive areas.
<ivoks> vojska na ulice
<ivoks> ima onaj filmic od autora southparka
<ivoks> di lik veli da ne diraju medvjeda i da postojanje tih fundamentalnih drzava ovisi samo o spavanju medvjeda
<ivoks> lol fundamentalnih :D
<ivoks> fundamentalistickih
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, samo instaliras pidgin-skype i restartas
<jelly> BotaniCar: i nije ko zna sta, i dalje vrti skype u pozadini
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q6M0DdWaC8
<datase> YouTube: Bura Chase (9.12.2012.) Crometeo Tim @ Paški Most - 0:00:46 - 25,480 views - 95 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo s mesnickom
<Mmike> ivoks: SilverSpace 
<Mmike> ^^
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ma SilverSpace 
<ivoks> nije mu dobro ni sad kad su njegovi dobili izbore
<jelly> njegova* :-)
<Mmike> :D
<obrut> nego, oce netko kupit "decstation 5000/240" s turbo extenderom i monitorom ?  gore je netbsd instaliran, al se fakat ne sjecam koja verzija... ispravno, radi
<jelly> lol
<jelly> obrut: 64bitna masina!
<obrut> cini mi se da cu se morat rijesit nesto kanti od doma, srce mi se drapa :(
<obrut> imam i instalaciju ultrixa za to, cisto da se zna :)
<jelly> pff
<obrut> vidim da neki lik slabiju masinu prodaje na ebay-u za 230$ ... nije lose :) mogo bi probat ;)
 * jelly ima solidnih sparc kanti u podrumu na kojima bi se nesto i dalo vrtit
<jelly> obrut: good luck
<obrut> ja sam neki dan odbio dva sunova servera, fakat ne znam kud bi s njima...
<jelly> velim, u supu
<jelly> da trunu
<obrut> ma da imam garazu, drzo bi tamo neke... ovako ih imam po ormarima i ispod kreveta
<obrut> a nesto i kod staraca na tavanu
<jelly> imas neki Commodore 64-128 u radnom stanju?
<obrut> imam nekoliko 64-vorki
<Mmike> obrut: bi dao/prodao koji?
 * Mmike ima C128, jelly, bi?
<obrut> pa jos ne bih... dok zena skroz ne popizdi
<jelly> Mmike: floppy drive?
<Mmike> obrut: imas koji onaj debeli? verziju 1?
<Mmike> jelly: erm, da, 128D :)
<jelly> moj C128D otisla memorija
<Mmike> imam i amigu 500
<jelly> Mmike: cool, onaj s plasticnim kucistem ili onaj s metalnim? :-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da je plasticno
<jelly> ("128D" ili "128DCR")
<Mmike> al' sad me ubi
 * jelly sad ubije Mmiketa
<Mmike> imam inace i wyseov terminal, vt420, imam i nesto starih 286 ploca, imam i 386ica s 387icama...
<obrut> Mmike: trebao bi imat bar jednog debeljka
<jelly> Mmike: dam ti kilo nespricanih limuna za 128D i jos kilo za DEC VT420
<obrut> imam i ja wyseov terminal, ali mi je tipkovnicu posrao golub :(
<Mmike> obrut: pa de udijeli jednog! :) Ja imam onaj C64-II, al' to nije to :D
<obrut> zao mi je to davat/prodavat... te duplikate obicno cuvam za mijenjanje :)
<obrut> imam i 5 orlova :)
<Mmike> jelly: to je skroz dogovorljivo
<Mmike> jelly: idem za vikend kopat po podrumu pa javim detalje
<Mmike> a mozda i jos sto zanimljivo nadjem
<SilverSpace> zasto se meni stuca 
<SilverSpace> :P
<vileni> obrut: ti si spominjao da se i nekih diskova rjesavas? :)
<obrut> vileni: trebao bih da... moram napravit novu inventuru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ne kuziš ? u mesnicku su ulupali milione a nama ne mogu kilometar ceste napraviti 
<SilverSpace> u kvartu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: o, kako te razumijem, zivio sam po cijelom Zg, ali tako lose ceste kao u Dubravi/studencu nemas nigdje .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10931364_817505024989194_1919649582272246426_n.jpg?oh=277f56ee435fcfa53ddf6bd671f0b687&oe=5531F8EA # krsto ! :) 
<ivoks> ok, kiro je dobio konkurenciju
<ivoks> 'you know, when you use *jutubi*'
<ivoks> jutubi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joj koji crnjak 
<jelly> jubito?
<BotaniCar> tu-bi-to
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ping
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kuzis od kruznog toka svi idu u lovrakovu http://is.gd/QgMoa4
<SilverSpace> a od kruznog ravno treba cestu potegnut 
<SilverSpace> i stvar rijesena 
<BotaniCar> ma, vas sve treba raselit' po dubravi, onda bi janjad mozda pocela uciti 'rvacki ; a ne da prodjem kroz ulicu i ni iz jedne kuce ne cujem nasu rijec :)
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam znal bit' lud dok sam stanoval u Dzubravi, idem s tramvaja doma , a iz *svake* kuce se cuje mrmljanje na necem sto nije nas jezik :)
<SilverSpace> hm kad dolazis na pivo kod mene?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ma, s tobom ic' na pivo, a ti ne pijes pivo je .. kao da s veganom odem na odojka :) 
<SilverSpace> pa ne zovem te ja na pivo 
<SilverSpace> samo da dodes pivo je izlika 
<SilverSpace> tarapana 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: dobit ces casu vode i budi zadovoljan :)
<BotaniCar> Moral bu'm na plac za vikend, ponestalo mi duhana :) Bu'm se javil ! 
<BotaniCar> obrut: i to one jeftinije, hladne :) 
<SilverSpace> obrut: vreda mi dubravu dobije samo po tanburi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne vrijedjam, hajde, sjecas se i ti prijeratne i sadasnje dubrave, nebo i zemlja ( isto mogu reci i za sesvete ) 
<SilverSpace> danas je i Mmike trebao doci pa ga nema 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj da ti velim
<Mmike> nije mi lako!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: smijem staviti onu tvoju djed-mraz sliku na fejs ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: plasis dijecu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako se mene ne boje, kaj bi se mmiketa bojali, bas izgleda mucasto s onom bradurinom :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i de, brate, prestani me otkucavat zeni :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislio sam Tihani zakeljit' na zid :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj otkucavati, potkrepljujem onu "bot je kupio karticu" pricu slikama !! Radim alibi od nule, a ti me je*es ! :) 
<SilverSpace> vidis kak FB utjece na prijatelje :)
<SilverSpace> FB je bas fuj
<SilverSpace> kaze lik: Njemačka je najveći i naj bolji prijatelj Hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> drugi ga pita od koje godine :)
<BotaniCar> Ma vi ste ludi, da neam FB ja danas ne bi saznao da prodavaci ne predpakiranih prehrambenih artikala na iste ne moraju staviti nutricionisticke podatke, vec samo listu alergena 
<BotaniCar> ahahaha@njemacka-prijatelj :D Frendovi su nam otprilike k'o i britanija :)
<jelly> zar nije da britanci povijesno vise vole srbe, ili obrnuto
<BotaniCar> Pa, je, zato sam ih dao za usporedbu 
<jelly> a nama ostaju nijemci, kad se vec austrougarska raspala
<BotaniCar> kad mi zavrsimo s EU nece se razlikovati od Austrougarske ( raspast ce se, jel ) :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa od 41
<SilverSpace> ako hoces i od ranije 
<SilverSpace> zivjeli smo u istoj drzavi 
<SilverSpace> lol koji crnjak 
<SilverSpace> Lijepo da je objavljena slika Kolinde na traktoru. Time pokazuje da se solidarizira s gradjanima Hrvatske koji su izbjegli u Oluji. Svaka cast!
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar> loooool
<ivoks> ovaj SDP bi se trebao pojesti od muke
<ivoks> pobijedila ih je kandidatkinja desne zlocinacke organizacije
<ivoks> dok ne promislis malo o ovoj recenici, ni ne vidis koliko je to lose po SDP
<ivoks> desna stranka je kandidirala zenu i pobijedila
<ivoks> halo... pa za nju ni desnicari nisu trebali glasati
<ivoks> ako su desni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sa IJ se pobjedio 
<SilverSpace> dal je toliko glupih izjava da glava boli 
<SilverSpace> tako ce i kolinda izgubiti za pet godina
<obrut> za 5 godina tko ziv tko mrtav
<obrut> tko hrvat katolik tko komunjara
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ti je dosta zivota
<obrut> u ovoj drzavi je
<obrut> vec neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jos si tu 
<obrut> jesam, zena nece da ide
<SilverSpace> ii ja ne bi bio vise u zg da nema ovih mojih
<SilverSpace> ovako trpi
<obrut> hmmm, sad sam skuzio da imam crvenu majicu na sebi :) mogo bi netko doci do nekog krivog zakljucka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to je samo ljevica agresivna 
<SilverSpace> skojevci
<ivoks> medvjedi vode
<ivoks> obrut: treba mijenjati drzavu
<ivoks> al ne seliti se, vec popraviti ju
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658869340826926
<obrut> ivoks: reci mi kako i pridruzujem se ... mislim, imam ja neke ideje, ali nisu bas zakonite :)
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> ako je sdp mogao pljacku ozakonit, mozemo mi i ubojstvo
<obrut> nisam pobornik SDP-a, bljuje mi se od njih, ali ne bi rekao da su ju oni ozakonili
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> evo ti par primjera
<ivoks> predstecajna nagodba
<jelly> SilverSpace: po cemu je ljevica agresivna kad je HDZ ispao ljeviji od njih :-)
<ivoks> meni su maznuli desetine tisuca kuna; onaj koji mi duguje me nazvao i rekao da mi ne duguje nista
<ivoks> i drzava je rekla 'tako je'
<ivoks> a ja nisam smio reci nista
<ivoks> onda PDV za obrtnike
<ivoks> stolari ne smiju vise na racun staviti PDV
<ivoks> a kupuju gradjevni materijal i placaju pdv
<jelly> kak, ne smiju?
<ivoks> ne smiju
<ivoks> imaju neke posebne regulative sad
<ivoks> mogu potraziti zakon, al
<ivoks> fora je da su u sustavu PDVa
<jelly> ne treba
<ivoks> sto znaci da oni placaju pdv
<ivoks> ali im ga drzava ne prizna
<ivoks> i trosak za PDV im ne ulazi u trosak, vec u pretporez
<ivoks> koji im drzava nikada ne vrati
<ivoks> to ne da je pljacka, to je za javno smaknuce
<ivoks> i to je ozakonjena pljacka
<ivoks> koju ne mozes utjerati na sudu
<ivoks> jer je to zakon
<ivoks> hdzovca mozes dovest na sud za pljacku u pretvorbi
<obrut> bude to Karamarko sve sredio
<ivoks> i zato je SDP veci sljam od HDZa
<ivoks> http://www.obrtnici-zagreb.hr/sekc/115/?task=group&gid=127&aid=711
<ivoks> sad se ekipa mora zaduzivati da bi radili
<ivoks> stoka. treba ih smaknuti. i ne, ne salim se. treba ih smaknuti
<ivoks> Obrtnike je zanimalo i što im je činiti kada dio poslova obavlja kooperant. Odgovoreno je da kooperant izdaje fakturu bez PDV-a što znači da obrtnik koji ga je angažirao mora iskazati PDV i pretporez.
<ivoks> i sad ti dodje da se pitas; tko tu koga jebe
<ivoks> ne znas kad staviti, a kad ne pdv
<ivoks> Obrtnik na kojega je kooperant prenio svoju poreznu obvezu mora državi platiti PDV, ali ne može odbiti pretporez. 
<ivoks> to je pljacka, ozakonjena pljacka
<ivoks> i kad netko veli da su komunisti, ne grijesi puno
<ivoks> to su ljudi koji u zivotu nisu nista stvorili
<ivoks> nemaju pojma kako stvarati, sve sto znaju je kako uzeti
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis, pa PDV je uvijek pretporez, ne ulazi ti u trosak
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ne ulazi
<ivoks> u tome i je poanta
<ivoks> stolar je u sustavu PDV-a, ali ne smije staviti pdv na racun
<ivoks> on dobije racun za nabavku robe
<ivoks> plati pdv
<ivoks> ali nikad ne naplati pdv
<ivoks> znaci, u minusu je s pdvom
<ivoks> drzava mu to ne da dok on ne zatrazi
<ivoks> kad zatrazi, onda dodju skupa s inspekcijom
<ivoks> a to znamo kako dalje ide
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ak je u sustavu PDVa zakaj ne stavlja PDV na racun?
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> ja sam isto gledao i trazio logicno objasnjenje
<ivoks> nema ga
<ivoks> pljacka
<Mmike> mislim, ak nisi u sustavu PDVa nesmijes iskazivat PDV
<Mmike> al' ak jesi, onda ga moras iskazat na racunu
<Mmike> bez obzira jesi obrtnik ili trgovacko drustvo
<ivoks> e vidis, to za (neke) obrtnike vise ne vrijedi
<ivoks> u tome grijesis
<ivoks> nije za sve isto
<ivoks> drzava je napravila selektivne zakone
<Mmike> ma daj mi URL na zakon ili nesto
<Mmike> to nema smisla
<ivoks> isto kao i nafta
<ivoks> svuda ti PDV s racuna ulazi u potroseni PDV
<ivoks> ali gorivo ne
<ivoks> ono je iz nekog razloga posebno
<Mmike> nist za auto ti ne ulazi u predporez
<ivoks> pa kuzis. zasto ne?
<Mmike> imas auto na firmu, super. Service placas na firmu, super. Al' si nemosh odbit pdv.
<ivoks> zasto te cudi da su napravili tak nes posebno i za stolare
<Mmike> Pa, zato kaj su ljudi varali i krali na tome masovno, pa su to htjeli sprijeciti.
<Mmike> Ne opravdavam, sam veli da je to razlog.
<ivoks> ne da to ne smijes opravdati
<Mmike> Ma
<ivoks> vec trebas traziti streljanje
<Mmike> to je k'o lezeci policajci
<Mmike> kaj ima bit lezeci policajac di
<ivoks> jer tako je i hitler rekao 'napala nas poljska granicna policija'
<Mmike> i meni sjebavat auto
<ivoks> pa smo pobili pol poljske
<Mmike> al' eteo, vecina ih se ne drzi propisa pa onda najebem i ja koji ih se drzim
<Mmike> mislim, haos :)
<Mmike> cekajmo za godinu i kusur kad KraDEZE opet dodje na vlasts :)
<Mmike> vlast!
<Mmike> koji ce to sou onda bit :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: iz povijesti 
<SilverSpace> kaj nisu samo neke revolucije radili 
<Mmike> ivoks, daj url ili samo ak znas di je to u zakonu (ak naletis)
<ivoks> http://www.obrtnici-zagreb.hr/sekc/115/?task=group&gid=127&aid=711
<Mmike> to je iz 2013te
<Mmike> Porezni savjetnik Kristijan Cinotti rekao je da mu se obrtnici mogu obratiti za savjet. Sat konzultacija stoji za njih u kunskoj protuvrijednosti 80 eura. Time su zapravo dobili popust jer je cijena sata inače 100 eura.
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> i onda meni vele da sam skup :D
<ivoks> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2013_12_160_3350.html
<ivoks> pogledaj dodatak ii
<ivoks> tamo ti je popis djelatnosti
<ivoks> taj dodatak ii se onda koristi za sve osim za ove iz dodatak ii
<ivoks> isli su do kraja sjebati gradjevinare
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> kakvi debili
<Mmike> doduse, na gradjevini se kralo i varalo na sve strane
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> velim, to mi k'o fakin lezeci policajci
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> meni su davno rekli da ne budem obrtnik
<Mmike> jer da te onda drzava moze jebavat kak oce
<Mmike> a kad si d.o.o onda te isto jebe kak hoce
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> brijem da cu si kupit onaj tablet za olovku
<Mmike> i to koristiti umjesto misa
<ivoks> Također, do 1. siječnja 2015. godine na svakom računu mora se navesti izraz: "obračun prema naplaćenoj naknadi" (vidi st.3. spomenutog članka). To je obavezni sadržaj računa a za nepridržavanje odredbe kazna je, prema čl.130. st.1.tč.4. je od 1.000,00 do 200.000,00 kuna. 
<ivoks> fakin shit
<ivoks> MATER IM JEBEM
<ivoks> od smeca na racunu vise ne vidim sto treba platiti
<ivoks> pun mi k ovih kretena
<ivoks> ubit
<ivoks> sad sam se iznervirao :)
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> Mmike: da, poslovnjaci nemaju one kartice sve u jedan
<ivoks> Mmike: to je samo za maestro... poslovni subjekti imaju mastercard, pa nis od toga
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ne moras vise pisat R-2, al' moras napisat kak se PDV racuna
<Mmike> ma idijoti
<ivoks> ne moram pisati r-2?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> nit R-1
<ivoks> koji fakin kurac sam to opce morao
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> zen
<Mmike> od kad smo u EU usli to ne moras vise
<ivoks> jos godinu dana, a onda cemo ih spaliti na lomaci
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> milanovic ljetuje u malinskoj pored mog starog
<ivoks> zapali mu kucu
<Mmike> i dok nije premijer postao je cesto dolazio tamo
<Mmike> sam cekam da prestane bit premijer pa da opet dodje
<Mmike> pa da popijem pivo s covjekom
<ivoks> saku u oko
<Mmike> i pitam ga 'koji, majstore, kurac'
<Mmike> mozda ima dobro objasnjenje, nikad ne znas :)
<ivoks> pitaj ga jel ikad stvorio kunu u zivotu
<ivoks> ili ih je samo trosio
<ivoks> nije nikad nis stvorio
<ivoks> kak ce takav ista vodit
<Mmike> "Stvorio, kako ne. Imali smo ja i moj kompa tiskaru, stvarali smo k'o veliki i kune i dojcmarke i dorlare..." :D
<ivoks> odoh
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> pricala mi frendica
<Mmike> za ovog kujundzica
<Mmike> radi u bolnici ona
<Mmike> novoj, dubravskoj, jel
<Mmike> veli da je lik vrsni kirurg
<Mmike> ili kaj vec je
<Mmike> ono, klasa/faca samo takva
<Mmike> al' da je za bilo sto drugo glup glup glup k'o stup :)
<SilverSpace> 3:2
<Mmike> jebem ti linux i zvuk i pulseaudio i mijenjanje maticne ploce
<jelly> pavucontrol ftw
<jelly> alzo, vanjska usb zvucna ftw
<SilverSpace> tko ti kriv kaj KDE koristis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas da ima malo istine i u tome
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> sad radi
<Mmike> najgore mi je to kaj neznam zakaj radi
<Mmike> a nije radilo
<SilverSpace> prije je to znalo stekat ako vise aplikacija radi
<SilverSpace> u zadnjoj verziji za sad sve radi
<jelly> men se rusi svakih tjedan dana i, otkad imam systemd, ne restarta se samo
<jelly> jednom cu popizdit, kupit maca i vozit OS X, ali ne jos
<SilverSpace> joj mac mene ubija njihov mis i tach
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ti se rusi?
<Mmike> pulseaudio?
<Mmike> jelly, veli mi kolega sta ima systemd da ti ne kaze kad se servis sjebe
<Mmike> odnosno
<Mmike> useri, recimo, sshd config sa ovom linijom "Ja sam Petar i nije mi lako"
<Mmike> i onda reci sysctld restart sshd.service
<Mmike> ili kak se vec restarta servis sa systemdom
<Mmike> jel' ti javi greksu kaku?
<Mmike>  # echo "pero" >> /etc/ssh/sshd_config && systemctl restart sshd.service
<Mmike>  #
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> cokolinda :)
<SilverSpace> linda
<SilverSpace> Kuham pivo jebe mi se živo! 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> KAKO OPET MYSQL 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kuhas pivo?
<Mmike> mrak!
<Mmike> ico (frend) kuha svoje pivo
<Mmike> i IPAe su mu, well... hmeljave, al 'su mu APAe zato jako dobre
<Mmike> hrvojem, kad ce nova 5.5 izac?
<hrvojem> prije 5 minuta
<hrvojem> Mmike: -^
<hrvojem> tj u repozotirijima je bilo od petka
<Mmike> oh-lala
<Mmike> thnx!
<hrvojem> *repozitorijima 
<hrvojem> 5.6 je isto vani od prije par minuta
<hrvojem> Mmike: LP ima milestone sa datumima kad treba izaci inace 
<hrvojem> npr PXB https://launchpad.net/percona-xtrabackup/+milestone/2.2.8
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> inace, pise u bugu onom 'fix commited' al' ne 'released'
<Mmike> zato sam pitao 'kad ce' :)
<hrvojem> ah fix committed je da za fix postoji MP
<hrvojem> kad je released onda je mergan u trunk
<hrvojem> osim za PXC i PT onda je releasan bas u repo
<Mmike> pa cek, jel' je released ili nije?
<hrvojem> pitas za PXC ili PS?
<hrvojem> PS je sada izasao, PXC 5.5. nece jos, barem tjedan do 10 dana
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> hrvojem, za ovo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<hrvojem> nda to jos ceka
<Mmike> hrvojem, a taj 'fix released', jel' mogu ja kak do toga?
<Mmike> kak ova cokolinda sere sad
<Mmike> ide rusit vladu
<Mmike> sto je ok, jer su fakat za odstrel, k'o sto veli ivoks
<Mmike> ali!
<hrvojem> Mmike: fix je releasan za 5.6, mozes instalirat verziju koja je to popravila 5.6.21-25.8
<hrvojem> ili uzmes od Alexeya branch i zbilas si sam (https://code.launchpad.net/~akopytov/percona-xtradb-cluster/bug1366997-5.5)
<Mmike> da, krivo sam rekao
<Mmike> 'fix commited' - kak do toga mozem doc
<Mmike> al' da, naso sam :D
<jelly> Mmike: da, PA se zrusi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis da je i Bago prihvatio cokolindu 
<SilverSpace> jos joj pomaze u pranju milanovica 
<jelly> jel "cokolinda" znaci da je slatka, ili da je puna glutena i napuhava
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rado bi kuhao pivo da imam prostor i da smijem pit 
<Mmike> jelly, ja nemam pojma kad mi se paudio srusio zadnji put
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, nisam dovrsio, dete me odvuklo
<Mmike> daklem, da
<Mmike> milanovic - seronja
<Mmike> i vlada - katastrofa
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> kaj ona nudi - HDZ?
<Mmike> onda bi se sad trebala distancirat od HDZa
<SilverSpace> nis 
<Mmike> i udarit sakom po stolu
<Mmike> k'o sto je obecala
<Mmike> a ne da mi sad ustase dodju na vlast
<SilverSpace> di ti vidis ustase 
<SilverSpace> ni 91 ih nije bilo
<jelly> ne, ali su takve pjesme pjevali i prijetili se srbima
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> cudno a ima ih pun zagreb
<SilverSpace> moja zgrada je puna ko sipak nitko nije otiso 91
<SilverSpace> samo jedan slikar sa dva sina 
<SilverSpace> koji su htjeli u gardu
<jelly> heh
<SilverSpace> moja ulica je glasala 77% za IJ
<SilverSpace> dok sam ja otiso u hv nonstop je telefon zvonio ili su sutili ili jebali ustasku majku 
<SilverSpace> stara i sestra su morale telefon iskopcat navecer da bi mogle spavati 
<Mmike> http://cdn.honestnetworker.com/dns/foldout.gif
<SilverSpace> nema sanse ni mrtav da ni netko hoce svojom rukom zaokruzit sdp bi se borio
<Mmike> hi hi :)
<SilverSpace> nikad 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti jednostavno ne kuzis
<Mmike> zatrovan si, i jbg
<Mmike> imas potpuno krive razloge zasto ne volis SDP
<Mmike> (mho)
<SilverSpace> jesam otrovao me sdp
<SilverSpace> odlican gif :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj mi samo jedan razlog da ga volim 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ha?
<SilverSpace> nemoj samo reci sanader je krao 
<Mmike> neznam, mozda da zamislis golog milanovica :)
<Mmike> alo, care
<Mmike> ja sam kontra SDPa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> samo velim da su tvoji razlozi zasti si kontra njih - krivi (po mom misljenju, dakako /disclaimer za BotaniCara/)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> spike sa 'crvenima', 'udbasima' i 'komunjarama' su za one oko knina i drnisa, ispranog mozga
<Mmike> jer po tome su HDZ oni pravi
<Mmike> a isti su
<Mmike> ono, u dlaku su isti
<Mmike> samo se jedi furaju na hrvate a drugi na nemam pojma kaj
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> super je to oleg opisao
<SilverSpace> ti mislis da oni vise nisu crveni?
<Mmike> ima jos jedan super clanak
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oni nisu nikad bili crveni, to je prestalo tamo krajem 80tih
<SilverSpace> ili udbasi
<Mmike> samo kaj si ti pre slijep da to skuzis
<Mmike> uz to sto komunizam u jugoslaviji nikad nije postojao
<Mmike> al' to je sasvim druga prica sad
<SilverSpace> ili prave komunjare pa pogledaj si jucerasnjeg milanovica 
<SilverSpace> extremba ljevica je gora od bilo cega 
<SilverSpace> to ne postuje nikog bas nikog
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.banka.hr/komentari-i-analize/hdz-i-sdp-kada-ce-poceti-ulagati-u-bolje-politike
<Mmike> velim ti opet, ne budi idijot
<Mmike> kakve kurceve komunjare
<Mmike> 90te su davno prosle!
<SilverSpace> moram prepustiti franku racunalo odoh
<Mmike> hdz i sdp su isti kufer
<Mmike> is-ti
<Mmike> ovi seru kak su ovi 'komuinjare' a ovi drugi seru kak su ovi 'nacionalisti'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koje to analize su kod nas ikada ista pogodile?
<Mmike> ma daj procitaj clanak
<Mmike> ne sudi po URLu, jeboga trakoscanski stolac :)
<SilverSpace> sdp nikada nije reko hrvatskom narodu oprostite kaj smo vas gnjavili 50 godina 
<SilverSpace> pravni sljedbenici su 
<SilverSpace> racan je najveci razbojnik 
<SilverSpace> 20 godina je bio komunist
<Mmike> e, i?
<Mmike> a tudjman nije? :)
<Mmike> ili svi HDZovci? :)
<Mmike> KAKVE TO IMA VEZE
<Mmike> srce ti spalim :)
<SilverSpace> i onda se samo tako  prebacio 
<Mmike> e, isto k'o cijeli HDZ
<Mmike> ne vidim zakaj te to jebe
<Mmike> tj, zakaj je to imalo bitno?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: niko nije zatvarao politicke ako racan nije znao 
<SilverSpace> on je bio na vrhu
<Mmike> ma jel' ti sebe citas, stari moj?
<SilverSpace> evo znao sam opravdavas ono kaj se opravdati ne moze
<Mmike> SDP ima takvu politiku jer mora, kao i HDZ. Ono, jedni drugome kontra. Malo su ovi na vlasti, malo oni. Smisljenja brjie da sebi uzmu a nas ko jebe.
<SilverSpace> uvjek pa i oni su 
<Mmike> pa te truju sa 'komunist' sranjima
<Mmike> i pitaj boga cime
<Mmike> a ti si pre tulav da to vidis
<Mmike> neg se onda pjenis i urlas 'crveni crveni'
<Mmike> a nemas pojma o cem pricas
<Mmike> k'o sto SDP vristi 'nacionalisti nacionalisti'
<Mmike> lijepo ti oleg veli - kad je neki HDZovac nadrapao od SDPovca (i obrnuto?)
<Mmike> nikad!
<Mmike> jer ne smije :) jer se moraju fotelje i sto vec cuvat
<SilverSpace> na glavnom osnivackom skupuhdz  nije bilo ni jednog komuniste sve su bili iz 72 ili izbaceni ili zatvarani 
<SilverSpace> poslje su se uclanili kao milanovicev stari 
<SilverSpace> da bi spasio sinove 
<SilverSpace> od mobilizacije
<SilverSpace> i sad taj milanovic sere 
<SilverSpace> a pobjego u brisel
<SilverSpace> oleg je napisao moju kitu ako je ono clanak ja samm bog i batina
<Mmike> ti si HDZovac u dusi
<Mmike> ja se isto borim s vjetrenjacom
<Mmike> k'o da katoliku pokusavam objasnit da bog ne postoji
<SilverSpace> odoh mora franko malo gnjavi me 
<SilverSpace> ne nego komunjara 
<SilverSpace> u glavi 
<SilverSpace> u genima 
<Mmike> ispralo ti mozak
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIzy2Ogi6cM remake
<datase> YouTube: Humble Bundle Presents: Speedball 2 HD - 0:01:14 - 8,570 views - 2 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> yah
<Mmike> ja bi u biti trebo pocet radit od podneva
<Mmike> a ne od ranog jutra
<SilverSpace> ja sam jedno vrijeme palio racunalo tako 
<SilverSpace> odredio si prije 12h nista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dolazis sutra kod racunovode
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pojma nemam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nadam se da dolazim, rizu mu staru! :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> popravak ipada mini ce me kostat 500kn 
<Mmike> kol'ko dodje novi?
<SilverSpace> 3500
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/voditeljica-zaprepastila-svijet-svojim-urlanjem-moramo-ih-poubijati-/794704.aspx
<SilverSpace> o cemu ja govorim 
<SilverSpace> ja nisam charlie
<SilverSpace> nisam kolektivna svijest 
<SilverSpace> nisam borg
<Mmike> osim kad HDZ kaze da moras bit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> eto novi kernel
<Mmike> pa jebemti sta sad opet
<SilverSpace> to je moj izbor ko i tvoj hoces li staviti novi kernel ili neces
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zasto ga kod mene nema?
<Mmike> 1 mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy linux-generic
<Mmike> linux-generic:
<Mmike>   Installed: 3.13.0.43.50
<Mmike>   Candidate: 3.13.0.44.51
<SilverSpace> 3.16.0-29
<SilverSpace> Instalirano: 3.16.0.29.30
<Mmike> koji ti turuntu imas?
<SilverSpace> 14.10
<SilverSpace> utopic-security/main
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> lako je tako :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kak je dolje bit naopacke? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> suncanicu dobio :)
<ipozgaj> vruce je
<SilverSpace> kak je ovo ruzno http://www.jeep.hr/Renegade/
<SilverSpace> a kaze lik da je fenomenalan
<Mmike> ipozgaj,  a dje si sad ti?
<Mmike> ipozgaj, inace, u .hr je sad 23:11
<Mmike> (pitao si sinoc u slicno doba)
<Mmike> melita, bok i ti! :)
<Mmike> eh, lako je sad cybersexat se sa skypetom, hangoutsima...
<melita> Mmike: o bok
<Mmike> ja kad sam bi mlat mi smo imalo od microsofta ono
<Mmike> nesto
<melita> sta pa mi smo ti IRC djeca 
<Mmike> samo voice :)
<Mmike> nemrem se sjetit kak se zvalo to
<Mmike> nije hangouts nego...
<SilverSpace> http://www.jeep.hr/renegade/img/gallery/enlarged/Renegade_galerija_23.jpg
<ipozgaj> Mmike: 23:11 koji dan?
<SilverSpace> uh
<ipozgaj> tu je 11:15, utorak
<Mmike> ipozgaj, lol :D
<Mmike> 23:15 ponedjeljak
<Mmike> jos malo pa ce utorak :)
<Mmike> melita, kol'ko je kod tebe, 3 popodne?
<melita> 2:15
<Mmike> razbacalo nas kuglom
<Mmike> NETMEETING!
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_NetMeeting
<Mmike> to! :D
<infy-> dodem danas doma
<infy-> i vidin router me čeka
<infy-> t-com ostavia router 
<infy-> haha
<infy-> Ali već iman i internet i sve... a kad ono ZTE kinez, combo router VDSL2 i FiOS :o
<infy-> Znači više od 3 mjeseca čekanja se isplatilo
<infy-> Sjetili su se da postojim
<infy-> i sad čekat tehničare da procjene oće li VDSL2 ili FTTH
<BotaniCar> Sutra ce doc' po uredjaj, isporucili su ti ga greskom :) 
<SilverSpace> buuuhahaha 
 * obrut ne bi nikad vjerovao smrdljivim t-comovcima :P
<SilverSpace> na index.hr se bojim uopce kliknut 
<SilverSpace> kolko suza da mi poplavu u stanu ne naprave
<SilverSpace> obrut: brzo pod tus :)
<Mmike> matereti sto me lint zna izzivcirati
<Mmike> tests/03_deploy_replicaset.py:72:1: W293 blank line contains whitespace
<Mmike> tests/03_deploy_replicaset.py:78:9: E265 block comment should start with '# '
<Mmike> idi u pizdu materinu
<BotaniCar>  tests/03_deploy_replicaset.py:69:1: R200 Suspicious inactivity 
<BotaniCar> bik ga je*o
<obrut> e ljudi, ponoc prosla, ajmo spat :)
<obrut> meni taman migracija gotova :)
<obrut> laku noc !
<Mmike> ma eo da komitnem ovo 
<Mmike> da drug cileanac moze rivjuat
<SilverSpace> sretna nova godina
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=912855075412221
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj si ti budan jos?
 * Mmike ceka amulet da zavrsi svoja testireleteretanja
<Mmike> and now let's wait for mojo
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-13
<ipozgaj> ivoks: Mmike sad sam bio s ovim vasim na rucku :)
<jelly> http://new.livestream.com/FosterKittenCam/TheSpringfieldKittens
<ivoks> ipozgaj: tycho? :)
<ivoks> spaljeni lik :)
<BotaniCar> ha, ako ti hash u /etc/passwd ima "1" - account ti je lockan :) You live and learn :) 
<BotaniCar> Anyway, forica: https://telekomlabs.github.io/ ( auto-server-hardening )
<jelly> wget -O- https://telekomlabs.github.io/i-am-pwned.sh | bash -  ?
<BotaniCar> dze si nasao ovo i am pwned ? :D
<BotaniCar> ti mene zajebajes prije prve kave >:)
 * jelly se nemre prestat smiljuljit na naglasak 
<jelly> smijuljit*
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> off the sherff instarration off a serveur
 * BotaniCar se sad nemre prestat' smijuljit' :) 
<jelly> I will now log into the meshin we just scan!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<jelly> jutro
<ivoks> kakvi su to stanovi
<ivoks> ja sam bio u stanu od 55 kvadrata sa dvije sobe
<ivoks> a ovi od 6 imaju samo jednu
<jelly> 6?
<ivoks> 60
<ivoks> novogradnja, 2 soban stan u 39 kvadarta
<ivoks> stara gradnja, 1 soban stan u 42 kvadrata
<ivoks> pa ono...
<SilverSpace> tkoo bi to znao kako se to racuna i kaj oni misle pod sobu 
<SilverSpace> kod mene je 82 kvadrata tri sobe 
<ivoks> 70 kvadrata pa nema dvije sobe
<ivoks> pa svasta
<SilverSpace> a pise kao 2 i pol sobni stan
<SilverSpace> ja bi samo u mom stanu da je 1m kuhinja veca i bar pola metra kupaona
<ivoks> ja bi sam dvije sobe
<ivoks> i tus kabinu
<ivoks> i kuhinju koja je novija
<ivoks> cijena i velicina nije bitna
<ivoks> al nitko to nema
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne u kvartu u kojem mora biti :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili imaju uzasan raspored 
<obrut> ja bi dnevni boravak, spavacu sobu, sobu za kompjutere i sobu za bicikle
<obrut> i moze za zenu neka soba isto, ne mora bit velika
<vileni> ja bi garazu, garazu, i krevet, frizider
<obrut> gledam garaze u kvartu, nis se ne prodaje :(
<obrut> barem ne na njuskalu, nisam jos dosao do drugih oglasnika
<vileni> cura obicno ima izraz lica "trazim drugoga" kad joj to kazem
<SilverSpace> ja bi vinski podrum :
<BotaniCar> Ja bi sobu za zenu i sobu za dijete, meni ce ostatak stana biti prihvatljiv :)
<vileni> sad smo u stanu na dobroj lokaciji, koji bi mozda i kupili, ali cesto nema mjesta za parkiranje uopce
<vileni> a kamoli garaza
<BotaniCar> vileni: kupi mjesto za parkiranje ! 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ne postoji :)
<obrut> ja bi garazu za drzat neke stvari, jebo auto, nek se smrzava vani
<vileni> cijela ulica se na divlje parkira
<vileni> nista nije oznaceno
<vileni> ma nije ni meni toliko za auto, vise bi za motor :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi javnu kucu 
<Mmike> ja bi kucu
<Mmike> s velikim rostiljem i sjenicom za ekipu
<Mmike> 3-4 parkirna mjesta, grijani prilaz (da ne moram snijeg cistit)
<obrut> e sad, ja bi isto kucu... sa astronomskim opservatorijem
<Mmike> unutra svakako pec na drva
<Mmike> al' i etazno centralno
<Mmike> obrut: nah, dobra terasa na krovu je dovoljna :D
<Mmike> dakako, FTTH mora imati
<vileni> da, to isto
<Mmike> i mora biti bar 20 km od grada
<SilverSpace> s/sa kurvama 
<vileni> nema kupovine stana prije nego vidim da li ima optike
<Mmike> i 300m oko kuce nesmije bit niceg, samo ljivada
<Mmike> u podrumu sauna s teretanom, bar-room sa biljarom
<obrut> mislis 50 km od grada... ima da po noci mlijecni put svijetli
<SilverSpace> za mene je dosta i prostrana fotelja i kutija kubanki 
<Mmike> a u baru bar 10k eura viskija
<Mmike> sve skocki single maltovi
<Mmike> i vile i bic, za kad netko kaze 'ja bi balic'
<Mmike> kaj jos, kaj jos :)
<SilverSpace> balic mi je uzas od viskija
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> balic je viskiju ono sto su ozujska/karlovacka/k-pivo - pivu :)
<Mmike> ili ono jadransko pivo
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> cak i gori
<SilverSpace> koliko je barel danas 
<SilverSpace> 47
<SilverSpace> 44.67
<SilverSpace> grafikon pada cijene nafte izgleda ko i hrvatski pad ekonomije 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a u baru bar 10k eura viskija # mmike, kad kupis, bi me usvojio ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ides u dubravu?
<SilverSpace> moram znat da si zivot organiziram
<Mmike> SilverSpace: FAK
<Mmike> ne idem
<Mmike> iso dete cepit ujutro
<Mmike> i sve se izokrenilo
<Mmike> (ostavio papire doma opet)
 * SilverSpace je zabrinut za Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nije se nish izokrenulo nego si sjebal, jelda mmike ? :D
<SilverSpace> poceo zaboravljati, tekicu u ruke 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Dodjem kod frenda doma ( bik jos zivi s starim ) i na zidu papir s naslovom "tata, ja uvijek zajebem" i ispod datumi :) Rek'o kaj to ? Veli on, svaki datum je datum kad sam nekaj sjebal :) 
<BotaniCar> Rek'o, tebi je vrijeme da si nabavis stan :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak ja svoje da istjeram van :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-01-13
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-01-12
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gemist
<jelly> vec smo jucer zakljucili da su nevazeci listici namjerno takvi, ovaj put, pa nisu mogli "preokrenuti"
<SilverSpace> kak mislis namjerno takvi 
<SilverSpace> mislis ljudi su namjerno krizali 
<SilverSpace> da bi bili nevazeci
<SilverSpace> pa kaj nije uvijek tako 
<jelly> nije ih uvijek 3%
<SilverSpace> to da 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: asko si vlasnik objekta - lako, pocni naplacivati stanarinu ( vise nego bi placali da odu ) , ako nisi vlasnik - pazi da oni to ne naprave tebi :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/365543/Android-postao-rizican-za-milijardu-ljudi.html
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa jesam vlasnik i jos ja njima placam rezije :)
 * SilverSpace je bedast 
<SilverSpace> kaze dobro Mmike da nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> aj, bas me zanima hoce li sad biti komentar
<ivoks> 'zbog kolindine pobjede, cijene goriva pale jer svijet je opet optimistican'
<ivoks> ne bi me iznenadilo :)
<ivoks> ak je vrdoljak rekao da je vlada odgovorna za pad cijena nafte, ne bi se cudio da karamarko prosere ovak nes :D
<ivoks> isus
<ivoks> a za to vrijeme barelom se trguje za 44$
<ivoks> ak padne ispod 40, kupit cu si cisternu
<ivoks> i natocit ju gorivnom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> gorivNo!
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je razlika izmedju microsofta i sitnih igraca poput gugla, gugl je dopustio vendorima da nikad ne krpaju OS na mobitelima
<SilverSpace> koji je onaj žunic ... plagijator  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Plagijat.png
<SilverSpace> jelly: pitanje je kolika je to opasnost uopce 
<SilverSpace> stvarna opasnost
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je bedast aka dobra dushica, potpisujem.
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaaj, chrome me sad defaultno spaja i na G+ i nasere mi neki svoj isprdak na vrh prozora .. sve je izglednije da se na IE vracam, postaje najmanje bloatan browser .. 
<jelly> kakav isprdak?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne kuzim kak bi te spajao na g+
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> tankanje auta za 400kn :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: to + root exploit = stvarna opasnost
<ivoks> davno je to bilo... :)
<jelly> (a root exploitova za stare androide ima kolko oces, pogotovo ak oces platit)
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da BotaniCar misli kaj sad chrome mozes vise user profila slozit 
<Mmike> cek, kaj je OPET pala cijena benzina na pumpama?
<jelly> nama stize hrpa spama sa indijskih mobilnih mreza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<jelly> mozda ce probiti psiholosku granicu od 8 kuna? :-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: imas neku URL s cijenama?
<Mmike> tifon je nekad imao na svom webu, vise nema...
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://tinypic.com/r/35hhb8x/8 ( strelica ) 
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj je SilverSpace ljepse formulirao 
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da to vise ovisi o korisnicima koliko su upuceni i problem 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam rekli na tv i da jos nisu svi spustili samo neki za ostale ocekuju u toku dana ili sutra
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako ikad koriste tudji ili besplatni wifi, i browsaju bilo sto, to je to
<jelly> BotaniCar: aha, to nemam (još?)
<BotaniCar> Veli: Verzija 39.0.2171.95 m
<jelly> apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable: google-chrome-stable:  Installed: 39.0.2171.95-1  Candidate: 39.0.2171.95-1
<BotaniCar> "Google Chrome ažuran je."  # da su bar napisali "jest" :9 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebiga onda vise necemo koristiti pametne telefone pa nece biti frke :)
<Mmike> sad sastancim - kolega iz juzne koreje ima malo dete (4-5 mjeseci), kod njega je kasno sad
<Mmike> i jadan jedva gleda :)
<Mmike> sjecam se svojih besanih noci :)
<Mmike> jos ima hd kameru :)
<jelly> mozak na rezervi?
<vileni> evo stan http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-donji-grad-17.55-m2-adaptaciju-oglas-13631567
<ipozgaj> [06:44] <ivoks> ipozgaj: tycho? :)
<ipozgaj> [06:44] <ivoks> spaljeni lik :)
<ipozgaj> ivoks: da :)
<ivoks> malo je lud, da
<ipozgaj> pitao jel te poznam :)
<SilverSpace> Ako Picula dodje celo SDP, bit cemo full cool drzava. Imat cemo i Karu i Picu i Kitu.
<BotaniCar> Ja bum hmrl od smijeha ako Josipovic postane preCjednik SDP-a , kad streljaju ovog_kojeg_se_ne_imenuje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne razumijem koji kreten moras biti da si uzmeg gubitnika 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako cemo pravo, josipovicu nemas kaj zamjeriti osim ZAMPa i ljenosti ; sto je i dalje manje nego vecini konkurenata; frajer je popljugao jer su ga poistovjetili s SDPom 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bez obzira tko i tko sam si je kriv zbog necinjenja i gubitnik je 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: oboje stoji, ali nije razlog da ne bude dobar preCjednik SDP-a
<SilverSpace> bi si ti uzeo sefa koji u drugoj firmi zajebo stvar u svoju firmu 
<SilverSpace> bi kurcinu 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj shef nije nish sjebao, zar ne ? 
<SilverSpace> sam se je pokopao i za mene je to gotova stvar 
<SilverSpace> sprdal se je sa narodom 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? kak ? kad ?
<SilverSpace> ima pun kufer izjava 
<BotaniCar> Pa, navedi 3 
<SilverSpace> crvena hrvatska ustaska zmija agresori os jos 
<SilverSpace> odlikovanja nebitnim ljudima 
<BotaniCar> Pa, u stvari hocu tocan , kontekstualni citat ovog sto si sad naveo :) Posebno mi se dopada kak su izokrenuli ustasku zmiju :) 
<SilverSpace> dovodenje cetnika u vukovar 
<SilverSpace> itd itd 
<BotaniCar> A ovo s odlikovanjima, daj nemoj, jel itko podijelio vise nezasluzenih odlikovanja i penzija od HDZa , pocevsi s Tukijem, do danas 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gle bez obzira kaj on misli ako je htio novi mandat ni u ludilu to ne smijes izreci 
<SilverSpace> to samo glupan moze reci 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: slazem se :) Glupan, ili netko tko ne mijenja stavove kak vjetar puhne. 
<SilverSpace> budes ti reko nesto protiv sebe da si lopov ili kaj ja znam a hoces drugi mandat 
<SilverSpace> izbori se ne dobjaju tokom mandata nego kad prvi puta stanes za govornicu to ljudi pamte 
<BotaniCar> Daj, ajmo radije o sisama, kak je ova prica uopce pocela ? :D
<SilverSpace> a on ko kokos "zacrvenit cemo hrvatsku" 
<SilverSpace> pre svim u mikrofon
<SilverSpace> odmah sam reko pusiona druze predsjednice 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: di su sise 
<SilverSpace> smrc smrc
<BotaniCar> Ima u Kolinde ! :) 
<SilverSpace> vis da su arapi poludjeli za njom
<SilverSpace> super cool im je 
<SilverSpace> bit ce nafte :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/hoce-li-gubitnik-ivo-josipovic-zamijeniti-luzera-milanovica-401874
<BotaniCar> Eo vish ! :) 
<SilverSpace> ke 
<BotaniCar> Da nije samo meni palo na pamet 
<SilverSpace> sad sam si litru sangrie slozio uh uh predobro 
<SilverSpace> malo modeficirane ali jebenica 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tebi svasta pada na pamet :)
<BotaniCar> Sto jest, jest :) Od kakvog vina si sangriu delal ? 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vise je to bila kola+crno vino i dosta voca unutra limun naranca ...dumbir
<SilverSpace> koktel vise 
<SilverSpace> moram si veci cup nabaviti 
<SilverSpace> litra mi je malo 
<SilverSpace> suncam se 
<SilverSpace> otvorio prozore i sunce pici na krevet 
<SilverSpace> predivno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> eto, ne moras ni van izac :P
<obrut> meni pici u oci i jedva vidim s ekrana citat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj imas stakleni ured?
<obrut> ne bas, ali imam ogromne prozore orjentirane na zapad
<SilverSpace> ljudi briju o elektroničkom glasanju i visoj izlaznosti na izborima a gledao sam emisiju gdje je utvrdeno da to nije tako samo je komotnije 
<SilverSpace> tko je god uveo e glasanje samo je na prvim izborima bilo vise glasaca 
<Mmike> pre toplo je vani
<civija> ekipa!
<civija> evo ako imate nekoga kvalitetnog za preporucit i sl.
<civija> http://bit.ly/1FPRUBu
<civija> neka se prijavi
<Mmike> civija: kol'ka para se nudi?
<SilverSpace> vidi ti civija pa di si mangupu jedan :)
<jelly> znam da je krama, al opet, kak moze biti tak jeftino > HP NOTEBOOK 255 J4R73E 15,6" LED HD 1366x768, 4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD, Radeon R2 Graphics,DVD±RW DL, LAN Ethernet, WiFi 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth, Web kamera, HDMI, VGA, 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Windows 8.1  [3]KOMNOT456                   1603,00 kn
<jelly> samo windowsi su pol cijene ak ih kupis OEM 
<obrut> fakak jeftino
<civija> Mmike: naravno ovisi o znanju, iskustvu, za koliko se prodas, itd ...
<civija> ej SilverSpace :)
<obrut> ak playa fullhd video, jeftinije nego uzet neku atom based miniitx konfu :P
<jelly> fakat, ima radeon koji sigurno ima dekoder, i hdmi output
<jelly> aha, to je bez pdv-a
<jelly> al opet
<obrut> civija: jel to ona firma u kojoj skrtare na placi ? :P
<obrut> tamo gdje se sef cudi da mu programeri odlaze u banke jer su tamo vece place ... u bankama ? pa tamo su male place programera, kak je tek onda tu :P
<civija> obrut: ne znam kakve si informacije dobio ali ne bih rekao da pricamo o istoj firmi :)
<civija> od nas rijetko odlaze
<civija> a jos rijedje u banke
<obrut> avl-ast ... jel to isto ?
<civija> ast je odjel unutar avl-a
<civija> i firmu u hr se zove avl-ast
<civija> firma*
<civija> nekoliko ljudi na kanalu poznaje firmu i rade ili su radili u firmi pa imaju predodzbu o placama i sl.
<civija> a s obzirom da se snima ja ne zelim iznosti informacije o placi :)
<civija> dapace ne znam nikoga tko je otisao raditi u banku unazad nekoliko godina otkad sam ja tu
<civija> znam jedino jednog kolegu koji je otisao raditi *za* banke
<obrut> civija: jel znas drugara Secera ? :)
<civija> otvorio svoju firmu i razvija neki bankovni softver
<civija> Joska?
<obrut> da :)
<civija> da
<obrut> Asa :)
<obrut> civija: vidis ga tamo negdje ili  ?
<civija> vidim ga cesce
<obrut> pitaj ga jel "strong" :)
<civija> zasto? :)
<obrut> pa tak :)
<civija> trudi se biti ili ? :)
<obrut> trudi se... al je stalno pesimistican :)
<civija> hahah
<civija> zvuci ko on
<obrut> vidjet cu ga veceras vjerojatno
<api984> http://profitiraj.hr/odlican-marketinski-potez-pogrebne-tvrtke-ili/
<api984> oces bre da te pokopam u srbiji :D
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/utrkaaviona.jpg
<SilverSpace> dva aviona su se utrkivali 
<Mmike> dupli chemtrail :)
<Mmike> civija: koja je sansa da se dobije 13-15k kuna netto?
<civija> Mmike: za ovu poziciju, bez da budes nekakav sef, voditelj i sl.
<civija> male
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na kaj ti brijes 
<SilverSpace> nije cudo kaj si sdp_ovac :P
<jelly> zato sto nece biti sef ni voditelj?
<jelly> ne znam bas :-)
<civija> jelly: kao sto rekoh, za ovu otvorenu poziciju
<civija> nisam rekao da nece i da ne moze
<jelly> a vlast?
<civija> kakva vlast?
<SilverSpace> vlast je cast
<SilverSpace> slast*
<jelly> a-vlast
<SilverSpace> iVlast
<SilverSpace> eto i jutarnji mjenja urednika vide kud ide vlast pa se i oni prilagodavaju 
<SilverSpace> lol pukli tomic i dezulovic, kaze splico kad njih dvojica prolaze rivom ljudi se odmicu od njih koliko smrde ko da se ne peru uopce
<jelly> koji je tomic?
<SilverSpace> ante
<SilverSpace> onom kaj mu je lik kantu govna nasred ulice skinuo
<SilverSpace> na glavu
<jelly> to je otprilike maksimalno daleko koliko bi se smjelo ići protiv nekoga tko je napisao nešto sa čime se ne slažeš
<SilverSpace> uh ne bas 
<jelly> inače dolazimo do toga da ne smiješ političara gađat trulim paradajzima
<SilverSpace> lika kaj ga zalijao nisu nasli jos
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa i ne smijes 
<SilverSpace> zalio*
<jelly> to možda ti ne smiješ :-)
<SilverSpace> to je napad ubojitim sretstvom :)
<jelly> trulo jaje bi bilo ubojito
<SilverSpace> smrt smradom
<jelly> H₂S ftw
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy92v6HQXQ8
<datase> YouTube: Томми Мяки застрял между стеклами / Maki stuck between arena glass - 0:01:35 - 65,208 views - 300 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
 * jelly cita "zasral nedzu steklami"
<SilverSpace> reklama za samsung
<Mmike> ijoooooooooooj
<Mmike> moram se preseravat opet
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> kak deployat percona cluster? Ovak: juju deploy percona-cluster -n 3
<Mmike> i to je to :)
<Mmike> (preporuka je dodat conf file u kojem ces rec mysqlu root pw, inace, to je to :D )
<jelly> a sta je 3?
<jelly> Mmike: a jel ima neki juju za patchirati taj cluster 6 mjeseci kasnije, bez downtimea?
<Mmike> jelly, tri unita
<Mmike> jelly, pa, s obzirom da je to percona cluster - da :)
<Mmike> dodas na njega hacluster charm koji ti da jednu IP adresu na koju se spajaju klijenti i kak ti palis/gasis unite klijenti uopce ne kuze da ima downtimea
<jelly> juju dist-upgrade-in-a-clean-way percona-cluster-47 ?
<Mmike> naravno ak te ne ugrize glupi mysql bug :)
<Mmike> jelly, u biti dodjes na svaki unit i kazes: apt-get upgrade
<jelly> Mmike: to je rucno, pitam jel ima juju za to? :-)
<Mmike> kak je to rucno :)
<Mmike> al' ak bash osh jujat: juju ssh percona/0 apt-get upgrade
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' ak bash osh jujat: juju ssh percona/0 -- apt-get upgrade
<jelly> eee
<Mmike> jos kad se to popravi pa nestane pacemaker iz cijele price, eee :)
<jelly> a hacluster proxyra mysql, ili samo prebacuje IP?
<Mmike> hacluster ti napravi da ta tri stroja imaju jednu IP adresu
<jelly> istovremeno?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sto se aplikacije tice - da :)
<Mmike> milsmi, ne, naravno, seljaka se naokolo
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Management-Information-Transactions-Communication-Technologies/dp/1845649400/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1421169867&sr=1-1&keywords=9781845649401
<jelly> ok, znaci da aplikacija odn. library mora moci detektirati crknuti session i reconnectat se
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> naravno, da
<Mmike> http://profitiraj.hr/backup-ili-rezervne-kopije-podataka/
<Mmike> kra?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<jelly> Samo podešavanje backupa je nešto stručnija tema za koju preporučam da se konzultirate sa stručnjacima
<jelly> eh
<jelly> valjda konkretno rješenje ne stane u jedan blog
<Mmike> dodje mi da si treci ssd kupim
<Mmike> pa da imam raid0 na 3 ssda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je sad opet sve sporo 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nije najbrze :)
<SilverSpace> tebi uvijek neki drek ne stima :)
<SilverSpace> joj morao bi renovirati kupaonu 
<SilverSpace> treba mi cca 25kk
<SilverSpace> kak 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/thumbnail.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je 25k kuna danas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebi ga meni da 
<Mmike> sad ce kolinda to sve
<Mmike> COKOLINDA!
<SilverSpace> kad mi je godisnji prihod 40kk
<SilverSpace> cokolinda mozda ni ne bu predsjednica 
<CalmPitBull> ima netko raspberry
<CalmPitBull> b+7
<CalmPitBull> b+
<SilverSpace> da
<CalmPitBull> super imas mozda gore koji player
<CalmPitBull> recimo xbmc
<SilverSpace> moze
<SilverSpace> openelec
<SilverSpace> najbolji
<CalmPitBull> znas dali to salje DTS zvuk 
<Mmike> http://youtu.be/VIBQBw9zyXs?t=1m24s
<CalmPitBull> i naravno da radi
<datase> YouTube: Jungle book- I wanna be like you (Hungarian) - 0:05:16 - 298,878 views - 267 likes / 11 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: budemo vidjeli sluzbeni rezultat glasanja mozda nema dosta glasova 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislis?! :)
<Mmike> zamislii da se to desi
<Mmike> da su krivo prebrojali 2k glasova
<Mmike> iako na tak malo glasova
<SilverSpace> ne to to ima
<Mmike> ja sam siguran da je 10k glasova sigurno krivo oslo
<CrazyLemon> 2k? zar nije razlika oko 30+ k ?
<Mmike> al' na jednoj i na drugoj strani
<CalmPitBull> SilverSpace ima ili nema
<Mmike> mastajaznam
<Mmike> takva farsa mi je to sve
<SilverSpace> CalmPitBull: nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> CalmPitBull: kroz hdmi ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaze zakon da mora imati pola+1 od svih izaslih na izbore a to nema 
<SilverSpace> radi nevazecih 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i kaj se sad desava?
<CalmPitBull> SilverSpace da kroz HDMI
<SilverSpace> jos se nitko nije oglasioo 
<SilverSpace> CalmPitBull: onda radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si siguran ti da nije od 'valjanih' listica?
<Mmike> jer nevazeci su k'o da nisi izaso
<SilverSpace> Mmike: komisija nije nista josrekla 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle tvrde da od svih izaslih 
<CalmPitBull> jer tu mog frenda zanima dal 100% moze, ima foruma gdje pise da se moze a ima i onih koji pisu da nema
<CalmPitBull> ma inace nije takva tisina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bas citam zakon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://h-alter.org/vijesti/je-li-kg-k-uopce-pobijedila
<Mmike> nije bas najjasnije :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije 
<SilverSpace> CalmPitBull: ne bi znao kaj to ne ovisi o filmu 
<SilverSpace> kakav je zvuk nakalemljen gore
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa procitaj zakon
<Mmike> nije jasno dal' se nevazeci ubrojavaju ili ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da to sam snimio na rtl vijesti zenska napomenula
<SilverSpace> nova nista 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ceka se konacno kad se bude komisija oglasila 
<SilverSpace> na jednom mjestu se trebaju ponoviti 18 
<SilverSpace> u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bit ce jebeno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> pola od izaslih je super, jer onda 3% mamlaza sa nevazecim listicima mogu vjecno zajebavati ove koji glasaju zaozbac :-D
<jelly> bilo bi fora da se izbori ponove i da bude jos vise nevazecih
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/images2/IMAMO%20PREZ.mp3
<Mmike> ahahahahhaha
<Mmike> imamo pjecjednicuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> k'o dete neko malo ;)
<Mmike> "Predsjednik Republike Hrvatske, bez obzira da li na izborima sudjeluje jedan ili vi&scaron;e kandidata, bira se većinom glasova svih birača koji su glasovali. Ako niti jedan kandidat ne dobije takvu većinu, izbor se ponavlja nakon 14 dana."
<Mmike> znaci, ako nas izadje 100, 30 glasa za colkolindu, 20 glasa za lignjuna, 50 ih je nevazecih - pobjednik je = cokomoko
<Mmike> jer je dobila vecinu
<Mmike> ne?
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> kuzis
<SilverSpace> zajeb
<jelly> Mmike: nagradno pitanje je jesu li ovi sa nevazecima glasovali
<Mmike> ne samo to
<jelly> da je pisalo "većinom glasova svih birača koji su izašli na izbore" onda bi rekao da se broje i nevažeći
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> bravo, jelly 
<jelly> a di to piše opće
<Mmike> ovi koji su nevazeci nisu 'glasali'
<Mmike> iako mi nije jasno sad
<Mmike> zakaj je bio drugi krug?
<Mmike> aha, nije bilo vecine
<jelly> tako da, ako imaš 100 glasača ukupno, jedan glasa za lignju, dvoje za cokolindu, a 97 ih za to vrijeme spaljuje markov trg, pobjedjuje coko
<SilverSpace>  Ustav RH u članku 95, stavak 3 govori, citiram: "Predsjednik Republike bira se većinom svih birača koji su izašli na izbore."
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemoj povlačit Ustav, bit će ustavna kriza opet...
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> al i opet, iako niko nije dobio apsolutnu većinu svih birača koji su izašli na izbore, neko JEST dobio relativnu većinu
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> treba uvest Condorcet, to je najpravednije (al zato ga svi političari mrze)
<jelly> to Debian koristi kad se ne mogu dogovorit oko ničega
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ima izborni zakon 
<SilverSpace> koji to sve regulira 
<SilverSpace> vis ako u kutiji nije tocann broj listica ne ponistava se svaki put 
<SilverSpace> samo ako ima vise listica od broja glasaca koji su glasali onda se ponistava 
<Mmike> sto je 'vecina kandidata' to mi nije jasno
<SilverSpace> Ako se prilikom prebrojavanja glasova na biračkom mjestu utvrdi da je broj glasova
<Mmike> ak nas ima 10 linuxatora, 5 ubuntera i 5 redhatora, tu nema vecine
<SilverSpace> prema popisu birača veći od broja glasova po biračkim listićima, vrijedi rezultat glasovanja po
<SilverSpace> glasačkim listićima. 
<Mmike> ak je 6/4, 6 je vecina
<Mmike> al' sad dodje i suse, pa imas 4 ubuntu, 3 suse, 3 redhat = dal' tu ubuntu ima vecinu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> ma ja bi to informatizirao
<SilverSpace> Ako se prilikom prebrojavanja glasova na biračkom mjestu utvrdi da je glasovao manji
<SilverSpace> broj birača od broja glasova u glasačkoj kutiji,
<SilverSpace> onda se ponavlja
<Mmike> Od toga broja za KG-K ih se izjasnilo 1 114 865, a za Josipovića 1 082 430. Evidentno je da polovica od 2 258 801 iznosi 1 129 400 + 1, što znači da KG-K nije zadovoljila ustavnu pretpostavku da bi postala predsjednica. Nije zadobila većinu svih birača koji su glasovali. Da bi to dostigla, nedostaje joj još 14 536 glasova. Dakle još jedan gradić veličine Metkovića.
<Mmike> zar 'vecina' znaci 'vise od pola'?
<Mmike> http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=f19hUBZ8&keyword=ve%C4%87ina
<SilverSpace> citam i nigdje bas nije jasno 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/clanak17.png
<SilverSpace> jebiga i u zakonu je nejasno
<Mmike> da, nije jasna konstrukcija 'vecina glasova svih biraca'
<Mmike> da pise 'apsolutnom vecinom glasova svih biraca' bilo bi jasno
<Mmike> iako je glupa konstrukcija
<Mmike> naravno da je vecina
<Mmike> bilo bi guba da se glasa 'protiv'
<Mmike> imas 4 kandidata, mosh dat 2 glasa protiv :)
<SilverSpace> od kojih su glasovali 
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/UltraLinx/status/554752344504938496/photo/1
<SilverSpace> znaci da se nevazeci ne broje 
<SilverSpace> jer oni nisu ni glasovali 
<Mmike> da, al' kaj je vecina?
<Mmike> ak nas je 10 u sobi
<Mmike> i ocemo se dogovorit di cemo ic
<Mmike> i vecina pobjedjuje
<Mmike> i 3 nas oce ic u kino
<Mmike> 4 nas oce ic u disko
<Mmike> 2 oce ic doma
<Mmike> jedan oce ic jest i jedan oce ic pisat
<Mmike> di cemo ic?
<Mmike> po meni, vecina oce ic u disko
<Mmike> ovi svi drugi kaj bi bilo di su - manjina
<Mmike> ILI - vecina se nemre dogovorit di bi isla
<Mmike> mosh tumacit kak ti pase
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali tu su svi glasovali 
<SilverSpace> svako svoju opciju 
<SilverSpace> ovdj im 1 ili 2
<SilverSpace> i nas deset 
<SilverSpace> kuzis
<SilverSpace> nema svako svoju opciju
<Mmike> ok i 
<Mmike> kaj je vecina tu?
<Mmike> dal' smo nas 4 kaj bi u disko vecinaA?
<Mmike> ili je vecina ovih 6 kaj svatko oce svoje brijat?
<SilverSpace> da aki svatko je svoju odabrao
<SilverSpace> ako im ponudis dvije 
<Mmike> mislim, u zakonu ne pise: pobjedjuje onaj koji dobije najvise glasova
<Mmike> pise: pobjedjuje onaj koji dobije vecinu
<SilverSpace> ides u disko ili u kino
<SilverSpace> znaci imas kandidata
<SilverSpace> disko ili kino
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je lako :)
<Mmike> znaci, ima nas 10
<SilverSpace> 2 kino 3 disko 5 nisu glasovali 
<Mmike> i moramo se doovorit di cemo ic
<Mmike> i idemo tamo di hoce ic vecina
<Mmike> tak smo se dogovorili
<Mmike> nismo se dogovorili da idemo na ono mjesto koje je najvise ljudi izabralo
<SilverSpace> znaci i ti 5 mora u disko
<Mmike> neg smo se dogovorili da idemo tamo di oce ic vecina
<Mmike> i sad, 4ica oce u disko, 3 oce u kino, 2 oce doma, 1 oce na groblje i jedan oce na sljeme.
<SilverSpace> vecina od kojih su glasovali
<Mmike> kud se ide?
<Mmike> ma svi su glasali
<Mmike> jeboga, ne kompliciraj :)
<SilverSpace> nisu glasovali jer su prekrizili 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji dio u 'svi su glasali' nije jasan? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakulisano je jebiga 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzis 
<Mmike> ma kaj ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> ako su prekrizili nisu glasovali oni su 000000
<Mmike> velim ti 10 ljudi - 4 oce u A, 3 oce u B, 2 oce u C, 2 oce u D, 1 u  E i 1 u F. Di se ide?
<SilverSpace> nemas pet opcija
<SilverSpace> imas dvije 
<Mmike> Di se ide ak smo se dogovorili da idemo tam di oce vecina?
<Mmike> Kaj je tu vecina? Ovih 4 kaj je za A ili ovih 6 kaj NIJE za A?
<SilverSpace> ali imas dvije opcije 1 i 2
<SilverSpace> izaberi 
<Mmike> kak imas 2 kad sam ti sad reko da ih imas 6 :)
<SilverSpace> kak sad sest
<Mmike> pa: A, B, C, D, E i F. To je 6. 10 ljudi se izjasnilo za 6 razlicitih mjesta, onak kak sam napisao gore.
<SilverSpace> colinda i josipovic
<Mmike> ne, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> 10 ljudi
<Mmike> pricam(o) o tome kaj je vecina - kaj znaci 'vecina glasova'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mogu ako imas samo dvije opcije
<Mmike> am anemas, jeboga ti, 6 ih imas.
 * Mmike odustaje
<SilverSpace> to kad svi glasaju za svoju opciju
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ono sto je meni sporno je - sto znaci 'vecina'
<SilverSpace> too nije izbor
<Mmike> i dao sam ovaj primjer
<Mmike> i pitam - kaj je tu vecina
<Mmike> dal' je vecina ovih 4 za A
<Mmike> ili  tu nema vecine ?
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> kuzim kaj ti oces resi
<Mmike> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/dict.asp?Word=majority
<SilverSpace> Zašto neki političari rado obećavaju i ono za što dobro znaju da nikada neće ispuniti? Zato što znaju da većina često i rado zaboravlja.
<Mmike> 1. The greater number or part; a number more than half of the total.
<SilverSpace> kaze jadranka kosor 
<SilverSpace> jebote 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, procitaj onaj tekst kaj sam ti jucer pejstao
<Mmike> super su to objasnili 
<Mmike> teorija igara
<SilverSpace> ma jesam
<Mmike> gledao sad u Anicev rjecnk
<Mmike> pise 'vecina' - onaj dio koji brojem nadmasuje ostale
<Mmike> ne pise 'sve ostale'
<Mmike> nego ostale
<Mmike> sto znaci da, u mom primjeru, vecina oce ic u kino
<SilverSpace> i mora 
<SilverSpace> jel je vecina glasala za kino
<SilverSpace> e sad 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto se ovog drugog tice (nevazeci listici), brijem da je tu jasno - oni ciji su listici nevazeci nisu glasali.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa da. Ali... s druge strane, kad pogledas, vecina NIJE glasala za kino. Ti koji nisu glasali za kino, njih je 6, oni su vecina.
<SilverSpace> pa da to to sam ti objasnjavao
<SilverSpace> ono je od vecine koji su izasli 
<SilverSpace> ako si prekrizio nevazeci si glas kao da i nisi 
<SilverSpace> glasao
<SilverSpace> jebote citam kako svi sapunaju dasku milanovicu 
<SilverSpace> i njegovi 
<SilverSpace> bas svi 
<Mmike> kad je idijot
<Mmike> mysql> select 1;
<Mmike> ERROR 1047 (08S01): Unknown command
<Mmike> pre super je taj mysql :0
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2015/01/13/0238007.63.jpg
<SilverSpace> Predan Prigovor Državnom izbornom povjerenstvu radi neustavnosti izbora za predsjednika Republike Hrvatske.
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: ^^
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-14
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-status-index.html#wsrep_ready
<Mmike> hrvojem, ovo je plain mysql bio
<Mmike> cak ne nit percona
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hrvojem> onda ne znam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jutro 
<SilverSpace> jesi ti prekrizio listic?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno
<Mmike> hrvojem, nemaveze :)D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da nisam onda ovi mogu prekrizit za mene (a to se desava puno cesce nego sto bi mi htjeli)
<Mmike> a ovak se mogu slikat
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> otkazao juznu afriku
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel znas kako vas sad zovu jedni i drugi vas 60000 
<SilverSpace> porazena i pobjednicka strana 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10917839_10205990973550837_8466787949631984854_n.jpg?oh=eab589bc83b01e5704a1198a586fb786&oe=5531B045&__gda__=1433103601_e9df4447add6cf2d826482ff74d0884c
<BotaniCar> !addquote  Mmike: pre super je taj mysql :0
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> koja slika
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/pad_karta_milanovic_lalovac.jpg
<BotaniCar> Malo mi je zao Lalovca, cini se kao prvi finmin koji bi mogao kuzit' kaj dela :( 
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj ga je Mile bas sad upregnuo, sjeb'o mu karijeru
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat kako je taj lik egoistican
<ivoks> ajde da je nesto napravio, pa ajde, ego, faca si, naklon do poda
<ivoks> neg, nis. bas nis
<SilverSpace> ne dirajte mi milanovica :)
<BotaniCar> Da bar meni, kad napravim neku stetu, shef veli da nisam napravio nish :) 
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zbog-dogradnje-sustava-nista-od-e-recepata-i-e-uputnica/1273485/
<ivoks> kretenarije
<ivoks> 40 milijuna
<ivoks> A JEBENI CERTIFIKAT NE ZNAJU SLOZITI KAK SPADA
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm ja dobio sve u ponedjeljak 
<SilverSpace> kaj su sjebali 
<obrut> mene jutros copilo, al srecom imam zalihe indometacina :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja kupim nije skup 
<obrut> bez recepta ?!?
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebiga znam da ne daju ali imam protekciju na sarm pa mi tete u ljekarni uvijek daju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> redovna musterija
<jelly> ivoks: valjda ne mogu upgrade raditi preko vikenda nego mora ic u radno vrijeme? :-|
<jelly> "Ericsson Nikola Tesla dograđuje centralni softverski sloj i tehničke mogućnosti slanja e-uputnica, dobivanja e-nalaza" 
<jelly> zvuči kao redovno održavanje
<SilverSpace> jelly: prije se moglo kupit bez recepta pa se neki pametnjakovic sjetio i zabranio 
<SilverSpace> jebiga 20g trosim to sranje 
<obrut> pa da... uzmes, kupis i imas kad zatreba, a sad zatreba pa zoves doktoricu, pa se dva dana nitko ne javlja, a ti doma krepavas od bolova
<obrut> kad sam bio u crnoj gori, oso u apoteku i nakupovo nekoliko kutija :) dobro da me na granici nisu optuzili za sverc :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da od prosle godine je to na recept
<SilverSpace> obrut: najgore je kad odem na more 
<SilverSpace> doktorica na godisnjem 
<SilverSpace> crkni brate ko te jebe za 25kn
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u skolu za danas je zavrsio
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koga to - nas? Canonical?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke
<Mmike> <SilverSpace> [08:51:02] Mmike: jel znas kako vas sad zovu jedni i drugi vas 60000 
<Mmike> vas vas vas
<Mmike> Varijabilno autonomni sustav?
<SilverSpace> vas 60000 kaj ste prekrizili 
<Mmike> nemoj da ti kazem kak tebe zovu :)
<SilverSpace> kazu 60000 kretena 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> imao sam jutros sa starom okrsaj, popizdila je kad je cula da sam pjesmicu napisao ovima kaj prebrojavaju
<Mmike> kao 'PA TI SE SPRDAS IZ IZBORA'
<SilverSpace> hebote neznate kud bi i kaj hocete 
<Mmike> pa, reko, kad su klauni ponudjeni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mene frapira tvoja mogucnost zakljucivanja :)
<SilverSpace> i onda jos idete na izbore 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da, zato kaj ne zelim da se manipulira mojim glasom
<SilverSpace> pa to sam radis 
<Mmike> sam radim, jasta
<Mmike> sam zaradjujem
<Mmike> nisam na drzavnoj sisi
<SilverSpace> ne vjerujes u institucije ni u komisiju ni u promatrace 
<Mmike> k'o, khm, khm, neki tu :)
<SilverSpace> ako si na indesu gledao te listice vidio bi da fakat niste normalni 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> borg kolektiv 
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas sliku pjesmice?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: poslat cu ti decke u crvenom na vrata :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ce te astma odmah od soka uhvatit kad ti pocnu mahat partijskim knjizicama :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma jok
<Mmike> to je izmedju mene i njih
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> nesto u stilu: "Na dan tuge ovaj uz nadu za srecom u mislima sam s vama te se nadam da vam bar rakije nije nestalo. Vas supatnik u ovom jadu."
<Mmike> 'Dragi moji prebrojavaci glasova'
<Mmike> tak nekak sam poceo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike de jebomepasni pjesmicu :) 
<Mmike> pa nemam :)
<Mmike> idem si slozit zakasnjeli do-rucka
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle ja sam na glasanje isao u crvenoj jakni :) 
<SilverSpace> ne smeta mi kazu cure da mi bas dobro stoji
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si onaj najgori HDZovac - komunjara u dusi
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> odoh van na sunce 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ante-tomiccemu-nas-je-zlosretna-josipoviceva-sudbina-naucila--/1273584/
<Mmike> i index i 24sata i vecernji su 'stali s radom'
<Mmike> jedino jutarnji nije :)
<Mmike> treba skupit paru od bannera :)
<obrut> jel tko instaliravao centos 7 ? jel samo meni njegov instalacijski partition manager malo braindamaged ?
<vileni> ja bi rekao da je cijelo OS takav
<obrut> nisam ga jos sredjivao pa ne znam ... samo sam poiskljucivao neke servise za sad
<vileni> ma, zapravo radi i ok, ali sa debian/ubuntu na to, kao da si usao u krivu ulicu :)
<Mmike> obrut: ode i ti na systemd?
<SilverSpace> obrut: kakvi prsti su za penjanje bolji kratki ili dulji 
<Mmike> MASNI!
<SilverSpace> zajeb
<SilverSpace> masni se klizu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jaki :)
<SilverSpace> moram netjaka negdje na sport 
<SilverSpace> nece nis sa loptom
<obrut> penjanje je zakon za klince
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<obrut> ak pocnu od malena, postanu fakat pravi penjaci
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel ti znas vukovic prezime iz slunja 
<obrut> pa ima ih, da
<obrut> znam ih nekolio
<SilverSpace> mislim dva brata i sestra
<SilverSpace> sestra je tu u zg 
<obrut> koliko stara ? josipa mozda ?
<SilverSpace> slavica 
<SilverSpace> damir i slavko 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su imali poljoprivredni ducan
<SilverSpace> neki kumovi smo tj sestra je kuma djeci njihovoj
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja. Kaj te muci s partition managerom ? 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne znam po imenu ...
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa nist, nisam znao kak napravit custom layout :P
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: na kraju sam fino u konzoli pokrenuo fdisk i napravio faking particije
<BotaniCar> Svetogrdje, no LVM ?! FFS mate !1OneEleven
<obrut> za lvm cemo da vidimo kasnije :) s ostatkom diska i dodatnim diskovima koji trebaju jos doci
<obrut> inace, bas mi je "super" kanta... 2x300 GB diska u raid 1 (dakle 300 GB kapacitet) i 384 GB RAM-a... dakle vise RAMa nego diska :P
<jelly> sta ce ti veci disk za OS
<obrut> pa ne treba za OS, ali ce trebat za podatke :)
<jelly> pa nes podatke trpat na lokalni OS disk?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ima ducan stuka i zamalo bio gradonacelnik :)
<obrut> trpacu na sve raspolozive diskove :) nemam nikakav storage pri ruci pa eto
<jelly> /o\
<obrut> gore ce biti testne virtualke pa nije bed
<obrut> nit mi treba neka raspolozivost niti bas velika brzina diskova... a nabavljat jos storage za tu primjenu nema bas business-case
<ivoks> jebemti pecate
<ivoks> koji kreten smisli tu glupost
<BotaniCar> <3 384GB RAM-a
<jelly> eh, bez storagea vrijednog paznje, nema koristi
<BotaniCar> Sve u memoriju strpat, i vhd od virtualke ! 
<jelly> e!
<BotaniCar> Nadam se samo da je na stabilnom napajanju :D 
<jelly> cim stavis 5 virtualki diskovi ce krepavat
<BotaniCar> Mislim da to i zeli, sjebat sve raspolozive diskove , pa dobit novije/bolje/vece/brze jer jednakih zamjenskih vise nema ! :) 
 * BotaniCar je uvijek mislio kak je obrut snalazljiv, potvrdilo se :)
<vileni> 384 u jednom? ja imam 3x128gb i to mi zasad izgleda puno
<vileni> zapravo, "dovoljno"
<jelly> pa to je isto
<vileni> je i nije, mora 1/3 biti free za failover :)
<jelly> ni ne znam koliko nasi nodovi imaju
<vileni> i da, to mi je produkcija, za lab imam sve i svasta, ali ukupno ni 32gb rama kroz 5 strojeva
<jelly> 6x144 jedan klaster, 4x72, 4x120 drugi
<jelly> 120GB je bas cudna brojka
<vileni> ima 64+32+8+4gb ? :)
<vileni> a ne, fali mi jos
<jelly> ima kekse od 8 i 4
<jelly> stariji hardver ne prima one od 16
<vileni> ima sto od 2gb i 1gb u ladicama?  (treci pokusaj) :)
<jelly> i opet, koji?
<jelly> DDR?  DDR2?  EDO?
 * BotaniCar gleda u EDO kekse u furdi i misli si kak bi mogli vrijediti svoju tezinu u zlatu
<jelly> imam 2x2GB DDR2, ali za desktop (bez ECC-a i djidja)
<BotaniCar> Ja imam vise memorije u labu nego na produkciji, prokleti skupi ECC chipovi 
<SilverSpace> joj 
 * jelly nema lab, samo produkciju :-(
<zoran> pozdrav.zanima me gde mogu doci do linuxsa zeleo bi ga koristiti
<Mmike> zoran: http://www.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> sdp ce traziti procjenu ustavnosti zakona koji su sami donijeli
<ivoks> zakon o izboru predsjednika
<ivoks> zvuce mi ko neko deriste koje trci u krug i kmeci jer nije dobilo cokoladu
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> zakaj?"
<Mmike> kaj im je sad neustavno?
<Mmike> osim kaj je zakon nespretan s 'wordingom'
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/svemirska-postaja-americka-posada-evakuirana---368553.html
<ivoks> pogle sliku :)
<ivoks> ne znam zakaj misle da je neustavno
<zoran> ja sam vec probao da ga skidam sa te stranice i to vise puta preko programa power iso no kada ga  pokusam instalirati dolazim skoro do kraja i onda mi kaze da postoji greska.navodi mi da je do linuxsa ili do hard diska.
<ivoks> kak to moze bit do linuxa?
<ivoks> skidas neki file, ne mozes ga skinuti, problem je u tvom sustavu, tvojoj mrezi, ili vezi prema serveru
<ivoks> ne u sadrzaju datoteke koju skidas
<zoran> ma do cd 
<ivoks> opet, kak do cda
<ivoks> skidas datoteku, preuzimanje pukne
<ivoks> iz nekog razloga
<ivoks> nije problem u sadrzaju koji preuzimas ili tvom cd uredjaju
<ivoks> mozda nemas mjesta na disku
<ivoks> treba ti, ako se sjecam, 1GB slobodnog prostora da skines iso
<zoran>  pa da mi nije dobro narezano
<ivoks> narezano?
<ivoks> ah, sorry
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da sam krivo procitao
<ivoks> pokusavas instalirati
<ivoks> ja sam shvatio da pokusavas skinuti
<zoran> da
<ivoks> ne znam kako si zaprsio iso, jer on ne stane na CD, vec na DVD tek
<ivoks> danas je uobicajeno koristiti USB stickove za instalaciju, umjesto optickih medija
<zoran> probao sam sa cd no neide mi negde gresim.a sto se tice isa radi posto sam tako i windows instalirao.da nije greska pri rezanju posto stavljam brzinu 8
<ivoks> velim, ubuntu ne stane na CD
<ivoks> iso image za ubuntu je veci od CDa
<ivoks> trebat ti DVD
<jelly> nema netinst neki?
<zoran> da to si upravu izvini moja greska na dvd sam ga i rezao.
<zoran> recimo to sto sam narezao kada ga otvorim da probam radi a kada hocu instalirat daje mi taj problem sto sam naveo.
<ivoks> narezao
<ivoks> kakav je to izraz :)
<ivoks> kada zaprzis dvd, provjeri md5sumu
<ivoks> http://corz.org/windows/software/checksum/
<ivoks> i onda md5 sumu od dvda usporedis sa md5 sumom isoa
<ivoks> ako su isti, usporedi tu md5 sumu sa onim sto je ubuntu objavio
<ivoks> ako je i to isto, onda ti je dvd u redu i problem je negdje drugdje
<ivoks> ako ti se iso i dvd razlikuju, onda se nije dobro zaprzilo
<ivoks> ako se iso i ubuntu razlikuju, onda to nije dobro skinuto
<zoran> ok
<ivoks> a md5sum koji trebas dobiti...
<ivoks> koji ubuntu pokusavas zaprziti?
<ivoks> kako se zove iso?
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<ivoks> tu ti je popis hasheva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<zoran> moracu ponovo skinuti i sprziti posto sam predhodne DVD bacio mislio sam da sam ja pogresio.
<zoran> koja je verzija najbolja da je skinem i sprzim?inace mi treba linux 32
<SilverSpace> ivoks: josipovic se od toga ogradio zadnja vijest 
<Mmike> veli customer - we don't have backups , we have everything in HA so we don't need it
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> http://static.hr.n1info.com/Picture/12748/jpeg/dakar-reli-1-.JPG
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a22436/Foto/Dakar-Rally-2015.html
<SilverSpace> fora fotki ima 
<SilverSpace> Koliko si glup od 1 do Sanda Petrović Jakovina?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebote led dobro ti je mama rekla :))
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ces doci na pivo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sutra, sutra moram to obavit jer ak ne obavim onda imam sranje :)
<Mmike> tak da sutra 100%
<Mmike> danas nisam sstigo nikak utrpalo mi sastanaka nekih
<Mmike> vileni: jelly: kaj nebi moglo 10 virtualki na isti storidz
<Mmike> pa kak mislite da Omonia to radi :)
<Mmike> btw, prica frend, imaju netapp dreck ssd turbo nesto
<Mmike> mega storage koji ima trizilijarde iopsa i sve virtualke su im na tome
<Mmike> i veli da fakat leti
<Mmike> da je pokrenuo fio na svim virtualkama i da nije uspio sjebat storidz
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel se poceo solidfire koristiti u porno-firmi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet bus nesto doma zaboravio 
<Mmike> a ak sutra zaboravim moram se vracat po to
<SilverSpace> reko sam netjaku da dolazi jedan stricek kaj je obiso citavi svijet 
<Mmike> kaj ce ico doc? :)
<SilverSpace> ali mora nauciti engleski ako hoce putovati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moras ga u to uvjeriti :)
<Mmike> mora naucit engleski sveskup
<Mmike> osh da na engleskom pricam?
<Mmike> kao, ja englez i to :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne 
<SilverSpace> fora mu je to kad drugi govori da mora nesto napraviti 
<Mmike> jel? :)
<SilverSpace> svada se sa tichericom 
<Mmike> kol'ko je on star sad?
<SilverSpace> 7,6
<jelly> heheh, zarez Å¡est
<BotaniCar> 7,6 ?! :) 
<jelly> po Richteru
<jelly> <Mmike> da je pokrenuo fio na svim virtualkama i da nije uspio sjebat storidz # EEEE!
<Mmike> jelly: to sam i ja reko
<jelly> Mmike: kak bi, probaj stavit 10 na dva 10krpm diska pa gledaj kak se tele
<Mmike> pa dva 10k rpm diska daju 200 iopsa u raid0 polju
<Mmike> jedna virtualka saturira to 
<Mmike> 'saturira' :)
<Mmike> zasiti
<Mmike> ubije
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sutra je tocno na pola 
<Mmike> al' tamo storidz tolko moze da ti je CPU virtualke usko grlo
<Mmike> valjda :)
<jelly> 10k rpm ibm računa prst-palac kao 150 iopsa, 15k računaju kao 200
<jelly> sata 7200 računaju kao hahaha
<jelly> (recimo 100, al nemre ni toliko)
<jelly> note to self: ne ostavljati sparse image od X terabajta na stroju koji se backupira
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mudro :)
<Mmike> (ovo sa sparse fileom)
<jelly> glupi Linux API i glupi softver ne kuži da je sparse, i toči terabajate na bekap
<Mmike> tak  ja popizdim kad skuzim da si backupiram /var/cache/apt/archives, recimo :)
<jelly> eh, toga nema više od gigu dvi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> Mmike: mislim da je, noidea tbh, idgaf :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' ti bolje tu ili tamo di se s kompajliranjem perla jebavo? :)
<BotaniCar> sex-je-sex
<obrut> bez obzira jel ga mećo ili primo ? :)
<BotaniCar> nisam probal ovo drugo, kaj ti velis ? :D
<obrut> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nekad se i ja pitam :D ali generalno tu
<Mmike> weshmashian:  :D
<weshmashian> wow, prije tjedan dana mi dvije godine bilo, wheee
<Mmike> 2 godine!
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> proletjelo mi to :D
<BotaniCar> Dzizs, starkelje ni jedne :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' vrijeme da te opet vrbujem? :)
<weshmashian> time flies when people piss you off on an hourly basis :)
<jelly> kompajliranje perla je tak... 2002
<BotaniCar> Ja sam isto pal na dupe neki dan, skuzio da sam u istoj firmi od 2008 :) 
 * jelly ne smije nista rec
<BotaniCar> E, sao da ova regulativa koju guram udje u Zakon, i onda mogu dat' otkaz i ici negdje ucit' nekaj drugo :) 
 * jelly jos radi u prvoj firmi
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne moras, stalkamo ti linkedin :D
<weshmashian> jelly: je, al' to sam radil 2013. na strojevima kojima je 2002. daleka buducnost
<BotaniCar> weshmashian:  :))))))))))))))))))))
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznam, ovisi kolko para je u pitanju =)
<jelly> weshmashian: ah.  Nas najstariji OS je... Debian woody/sarge/etch/lennyoid
<jelly> windowsasi imaju jos 2003jki
<Mmike> dobro je, hmp nije tu :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: dovoljno! :)
<jelly> nemrem se zalit
<weshmashian> jelly: ovo je bil sco 5.0.5, iz '99
<jelly> eugh
<jelly> jel bar virtualiziran
<weshmashian> neki su bili :)
<jelly> (implicira da neki NISU)
<weshmashian> true
<weshmashian> vecina
<BotaniCar> implicira i mnozinu, EUGH, zaista :)
<weshmashian> ~15 komada iirc
<BotaniCar> EnoUGH
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/p235x350/10441940_1568753416695743_5739841038226501136_n.jpg?oh=9e12fab07b151414ecd29037e7216774&oe=5530C660
<weshmashian> Mmike: za godinu-dvije onda, kad izgorim tu kompletno :)
 * BotaniCar javlja kreu da namoce weshmashiana u ulje prije nego bude kasno
<weshmashian> stavljanje necega u ulje tu ima kompletno drukcije konotacije :)
<jelly> jel ima kakav alat koji može spriječiti remote desktop session da se zalocka nakon neaktivnosti, ako ne mogu promijeniti postavke screen savera zbog glup policyja?
<jelly> group* policyja
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozes mijenjati registry ? 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ministar-varga-zeli-da-mu-drzava-da-70000-kuna-za-novi-elektricni-automobil/795047.aspx
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> mislim
<BotaniCar> one
<BotaniCar> word
<BotaniCar> linije
<BotaniCar> suckaju
<Mmike> ajmo se mi lijepo nac
<Mmike> i batinat
<Mmike> a?
<BotaniCar> Moze
<jelly> BotaniCar: mogu, ali brijem da ce se vrnuti na staro kad se opet ulogiram sa domenskim akauntom umjesto sa mojim lokalnim adminom?
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<BotaniCar> jelly: probaj, alternativa je "AutoIt" ili nekaj drugo kaj mozes skriptnut' da mrda misha 
<SilverSpace> razbojnici jedni batinali bi :)
<jelly> da, gledao sam AutoIt i probao neki drugi koji nije radio
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ti je dovoljno dezurnom sistemcu najaviti da ces zbog tog problema instalirati AutoIt ; frajer bu promijenio policy samo da ne instaliras smece ( sto je legitimna opcija, obzirom da tvoj login moze nositi policy koji overwritea defaultni ) 
<BotaniCar> $sistemac moze sloziti policy samo za tebe, ili odjebati postojeci 
<jelly> ne da im se jer domena
<BotaniCar> Brijem da mozes skratiti na "ne da im se", jebate, ne sluze GPOi samo da sjebes suradnike, kaj dela ta ekipa ako nema vremena za kolege sloziti drugi policy :( Neka, trebat ce njima linuxi ! :) 
<jelly> tj. veli da bi me morao vadit iz hijerarhije, ako sam dobro skuzio, a to je vise stete nego koristi
<BotaniCar> s/stete/posla za njih/
<BotaniCar> I jos te moze drag'n'drop "izvaditi iz hijerarhije" :) Prase lijeno :)
<jelly> nije problem u hijerarhiji, nego u ovlastima za hrpu drugih sustava koje ima moja grupa
<BotaniCar> Sad serkam na pamet, ali ako je to problem, onda su usrali nacin kak implementiraju ovlasti :) 
<jelly> vSphere, Jira/Confluence, i milion legacy apache aplikacija koje se authaju prek ldapa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ustavni sud je još 1995 o tome donio odluku 
<SilverSpace> Karididat može dobiti najveći broj glasova samo kad se radi o važećim glasačkim listićima  tj. o takvima na kojima je birač jasno izrazio svoju volju u korist određenog kandidata 
<jelly> nevažeći glasački listići, a u skladu sa zakonskim odredbama, nemaju ulogu u određivanju rezultata glasovanja i tzv. prohibitivne klauzule", navodi se u odluci Ustavnog suda
<jelly> pih
<jelly> al bolje tako, da ne bi trošili još novaca na gluposti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nismo li to sinoc zakljucili?
<BotaniCar> prvo izlomimo koljena aktualnim politicarima, onda idemo loviti teroriste 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa jesmo :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto mene spominjes za storage, ja samo desktop diskove imam :)
<vileni> u prastarom hardveru
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: poslje politicara idemo pit bit cemo zedni jajko zedni
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam mislio da pit' smijemo i po putu ! Da ne dobijemo upalu misica kad pocnemo batinanje :) 
<SilverSpace> kad radis nesmes pit 
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi vidio karamarka 
<BotaniCar> Reci to mom mehanicaru !! :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko zna velika bit mysql baza na koju openstack tura svoje stvari? keystone, i sto vec koristi mysql? Red velicine, jel' to giga, 10 giga, 100 giga ... ?
<ivoks> tesko da moze doci preko giga
<ivoks> ovisi ima li taj openstack maintainera ili ne
<ivoks> ako nema i ako je prometan, ili ako je maintainer ne zna, onda moze narasti beskonacno veliko :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://gdjesibio91.tk/index.php
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> ivoks: u praksi, kol'ko veliko si vidio/cuo da naraste?
<ivoks> pa moze doci do par GB
<ivoks> velim, to sve ovisi o tome sto se radi
<ivoks> ako stoji, onda stoji
<ivoks> ali ako se pokrece puno i zaustavlja, to se sve biljezi
<ivoks> i ne brise se dok admin ne kaze 'obrisi'
<ivoks> isto tako i tokeni
<ivoks> keystone tokene cuva do beskonacnosti
<ivoks> osim ako admin ne kaze 'obrisi tokene'
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, novo dodani HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\ScreenSaverIsSecure nije imao efekta.  Probat ću ScreenSaveTimeOut
<jelly> jel možda treba izaći i ući? :-)
<jelly> BotaniCar: alzo, još nisi riješio SweetMuffina?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovaj tjedan sam solo doma s malim, vremena da lovim pogubljene irc instance imam tek nakon 21h .. a onda mi se vise ne da :) Budem ! ( also, dobro dodje da vidim koji mi je IP doma, kad no-ip zasteka ) :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kuzim, thnx
<jelly> BotaniCar: ahaa, ok, bitno da nije s moje strane nešto
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije nish, ovo tvoje radi mrak ( duzan sam pichence ) 
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> k-lo moment
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' k-lo jos radi k-loove?
<SilverSpace> puko ko kokica
<Mmike> novi korisnici nemaju nist protiv unityja
<Mmike> koriste ga i to sve
<Mmike> i onda im pokazes mate
<Mmike> i onda vele 'a jel' mogu ja to imati?'
<jelly> NE! 
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> ivoks: eto naso openstack s 20 gigabajtnom keystone bazom :D
<Mmike> odo ja nesh jest
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kod koga to, jeboih
<SilverSpace> uzas treba ukinuti rijec *moram*
<SilverSpace> franko mora pisati recenice koje pocinju sa *moram* i ne bi napisao za zivu glavu moram 
<SilverSpace> napise recenicu bez moram na pocetku 
<jelly> heh
<SilverSpace> ferrari utrosio 40 milijuna
<SilverSpace> opasno se pripremaju 
<BotaniCar> plik plok
<BotaniCar> dfobro, pobogu, di sam SweetMuf1ina sakrio .. 
<SilverSpace> mjesi jaja 
<BotaniCar>  Franko, ajd' se makni s IRCA i pusti uju Miru da tipka :) 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7U4GBQIcAAbU5X.png
<SilverSpace> dron cu ti poslati
<BotaniCar> treba mi ~30x veci za bilo kakav iole ozbiljan sverc :) 
<SilverSpace> mikro nuke
<BotaniCar> Znas za kaj su ti dronovi super ? Za kabliranje :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemas lojtre ? Nema beda, okaci kabl o drona 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Kupim Nokiu, Nokia propadne. Kupim Sony, Sony propadne.
<SilverSpace> Daj kupi nešto od Applea.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to sam si narucio sa benggudat :)
<ivoks> obrut: !!!
<ivoks> FreeBSD Is Now Available On DigitalOcean!
<jelly> yay?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da fora :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti stiglo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9zMsquAneY
<datase> YouTube: Mitchell Skiba Fail - 0:00:25 - 271,846 views - 531 likes / 23 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj dobio mejla? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne jos
<nixhr> vecer
<gogo__> vecer
<gogo__> Ante Karamatić mi rekao da se tu javima
<gogo__> za prevoditelja
<gogo__> Poslao sam mu PM nalaunchpadu.
<gogo__> r
<gogo__> j
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-15
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jos svi spavaju 
<ivoks> ne bas
<ivoks> ja sam budan od 5
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si u zg
<ipozgaj> oj
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
 * ivoks je odlucio vise ne putovat
<ivoks> gogo__: u 20:45 ti bas i nema ljudi ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol sad vidim kaj sam retvitao :)
<ivoks> hm
<SilverSpace> uopce ne gledam kaj si stavio automatski kad vidim retvitam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tako i firmu od frenda :)
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/croatia/government-budget
<ivoks> od 2002 do 2015
<ivoks> maltene najgori deficit u HDZovoj vladi jos je uvijak manji od najboljeg u SDPovoj
<ivoks> kad ce doc neka vlada koja ce napraviti suficit?
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/croatia/gdp-growth-annual
<ivoks> sjecate se kada je Kosor bila premijerka?
<ivoks> onda kad smo imali ova dva plava vala...
<ivoks> a nakon nje se tocno vidi da nitko nis ne radi, samo se ceka da sve dodje na 0, samo po sebi
<SilverSpace> svi oni gledaju na sat kad je kraj radnog vremena 
<SilverSpace> tako danas ne mozes napredovati 
<ivoks> pa po definiciji to nije napredovanje
<ivoks> vec stagniranje
<ivoks> da bi se krenulo naprijed treba nam se desiti vlada koja ce pozvati ribica i ove ostale sindikaliste
<ivoks> i onda im staviti petarde u guzu i napucat iz nogom kroz vrata
<SilverSpace> radio sam u ini gdje su se stancale kartice i gdje se reda stvarao vec 20 minuta prije radnog vremena da bi odstancali karticu 
<ivoks> jer se ne bora za dobrobit radnika, vec za sami sebe
<Mmike> Bonjour!
<SilverSpace> ali za to nisu krivi radnici 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> krivi su neradnici
<ivoks> a sindikati stite neradnike i unistavaju radnike
<SilverSpace> nego onaj koji im je to omogucio 
<SilverSpace> u ovom slucaju sef
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad ce kolinda to popravit sve :D
<ivoks> pa i sef je radnik
<SilverSpace> ja nisam mogao napustiti radno mijesto ako me nije netko zamjenio 
<vileni> imao sam i ja takav posao
<SilverSpace> i niko me nije pitao koliko sam morao odraditi duplo jer se kolega razbolio tj. nije dosao na posao
<vileni> u 3 smjene
<vileni> ako radis prekovremenu to je bilo +8h, tj radis smjenu prekovremeno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije problem u kolindi 
<SilverSpace> i dali ce popravit 
<jelly> ivoks: samo sindikati su sposobni izvesti ljude na ulice, a tuci ljude na ulici nije dobar PR
<SilverSpace> ne bi trebala popraviti da je njen prethodnik nesto radio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: usrat cu se od smijeha :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: neka, vidjet cemo dal' ces i za 2 godine pricat tak :)
<ivoks> ma kolinda je lutkica :)
<ivoks> neka je, bar lici na nesto
<ivoks> mora malo poraditi na izboru odjece
<ivoks> al... s obzirom na ovlasti, i treba birati prema izgledu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet ti govorim nisam vidoviti milan ne znam kaj ce biti kuzis 
<ivoks> puno bitnije od kolinde je sto sdpov kandidat nije dobio izbore
<ivoks> i sad, milanovic, posljednji test
<ivoks> je li covjek ili placipicka
<ivoks> za sad pokazuje da je placipicka
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znam ja - bit ce isto k'o i do sad
<Mmike> mozda malo vise 'mi smo hrvati oni su komunisti'
<Mmike> al' u sustini se nece nist promijeniti
<ivoks> umjesto da, sad kad zna da ce izgubit parlamentarne, kaze, ok, jebes sve, idem nes napravit za ovu zemlju
<ivoks> ne, nis...
<Mmike> nikome nije u interesu da se nesh promijeni
<Mmike> ivoks: lol
<Mmike> zas bi itko radio nesh za ovu zemlju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: po tvojeme zelis da sve ostane kako je ja to ne zelim 
<Mmike> pa red je da malo sad HDZ dodje?
<ivoks> Mmike: jer to drzavnici rade
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak ti to zakljucujes, molim te? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: je, to se vidlo na primjeru u hrvatskoj zadnjih 15ak godina :)
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> ne isplati im se. nit hdzu init sdpu
<ivoks> tudjman je bio zadnji drzavnik
<Mmike> kaj mislis, zakaj hdz ne sere po vladi?
<ivoks> isto kao i tito
<Mmike> nego 'serucka'
<ivoks> samo kaj su bili preautoritativni
<Mmike> uhvatili se kurcevih ploca u vukovaru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis u tom je i problem :) ne razumijes materiju 
<Mmike> umjesto da se uhvate KONKRETNIH stvari
<ivoks> Mmike: aj si postavi to ovako...
<ivoks> recimo da si posten
<ivoks> i da fakat imas plan i ideju kako zemlju dovesti do el dorada
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti nisi sposoban donjeti zakljucak. Ja kazem 'vani je zima' a ti kazes 'vidis, kad si kupio lose grede za krov'
<ivoks> i da si tu di jesi
<ivoks> i da znas kak nasi ljudi razmisljaju
<ivoks> bil ti isao srat zbog ploca na cirilici ili bi isao objasnjavati rad/rast/razvoj?
<ivoks> sto ce te dovest na vlast da pomognes zemlji?
<ivoks> odgovor je; kenjanje zbog cirilice
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tulavo mi je s tobom diskutirati o tome, nisam siguran dal' se namjerno radis bedak kad pricas samnom ili fakat nisi u stanu zakljuciti. Ja ti pricam kak hdz/sdp debilima nije u interesu da se ista promjeni a ti iz toga zakljucis da ja ne zelim promjene. Halo?
<ivoks> ja ne velim da HDZ ima dobre namjere, ali je jasno sto mora uciniti ako zeli na vlast
<SilverSpace> Mmike: problem nije u cirilici kad ces to jednom svatiti nego su ko skojevci po noci postavili ploce 
<Mmike> ivoks: ama, bezpredmetna rasprava
<Mmike> HDZ kad dodje na vlast opet nece raditi - nist
<ivoks> ne znam, do sad se pokazalo da su radili
<ivoks> kako bi mogli uzeti :)
<Mmike> i SDP ce opet srat po HDZu, al' ne o konkretnim problemima nego o pizdarijama
<ivoks> ili, da preformuliram
<Mmike> ama bas nist se nece promijeniti
<ivoks> stvarali su manju konfuziju nego li sdp
<Mmike> osim sto ce mozda zabranit cirilicu, ili tako neku pizdariju
<ivoks> sdp je vrh kad treba sjebat malo poduzetnistvo
<ivoks> najbolji su u tome
<BotaniCar> ivoks: uvijek je jasno sto treba ciniti ako se zeli na vlast - obecavati brda i doline 
<Mmike> bottom line - it is not relevant. Grozno je, bit ce jos gore. Onaj tko se nada da ce mu vlada pomoci zivi u velikoj iluziji. 
<ivoks> ne, vlada ne pomaze
<ivoks> vlada diktira pravila igre
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle ti ne vjerujes ni izbornoj komisiji ni promatracima da se onda prijavi kao promatrac pa nadgledaj 
<BotaniCar> I, nastavno na pljuckanej po HDZ-u , da se posluzim rijecima RBolkovica - ima u HDZu pravih domoljuba, ali nikako da dodju "na stih"
<ivoks> i puno bitnije od toga jesu li pravila postena ili ne je to da su stalna
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam vec, na parlamentarnim izborima. I zato sam napravio kaj sam napravio. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti jucer da ti je mama dobro rekla :)
<ivoks> SDP mijenja pravila igre svakih 4-5 mjeseci
<ivoks> i to je jedini razlog zasto ih mrzim
<ivoks> jer zbog njih gubim kosu i zivce
<Mmike> vish, ja ne gubim
<Mmike> boli me kufer
<Mmike> treba platit?
<Mmike> platit cu
<Mmike> sjebo sam?
<Mmike> platit cu
<Mmike> sto imam od zivciranja?
<Mmike> i tak nemrem nist promjenit
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ti si prihvatio biti majmun
<ivoks> ja ne prihvacam
<Mmike> jednostavno pazim da mi se ne desi sranje k'o zadnji put
<Mmike> pa, ne znam tko je veci majmun
<Mmike> ti koji gubis kosu oko stvari koje nemres promjeniti
<ivoks> pa mogu promijeniti
<Mmike> ili ja koji sam prihvatio sranje
<ivoks> nista nije nepromijenjivo
<ivoks> bas nista.
<Mmike> osim konstanti u Cu :)
<ivoks> i to je promijenjivo
<ivoks> apsolutno sve
<ivoks> pitanje je samo koje su tvoje mogucnosti
<ivoks> zelja
<ivoks> i koliko ces se truditi da se promijeni
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> zasto bih?
<Mmike> ok mi je i ovako
<ivoks> cak i zemlju mozemo pomaknuti i promijeniti gravitaciju
<Mmike> zivim svoj zivot
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nisam gladan, nisam zedan, imam zdravo dete
<Mmike> mogu otic negdje di je 'bolje'
<Mmike> vjerojatno i budem 
<Mmike> al' da se zivciram oko nesposobnih idijota koji vode drzavu - no fuckin way
<SilverSpace> opa jel to milanovic cestitao ?
<Mmike> k'o sto se necu zivcirat ni kad dodju homofobi hrvatovativci na vlast
<Mmike> eo vish kaj pali nas narod
<Mmike> dal' je milanovic cestitao ili ne
<Mmike> i sad bi ti tu nesh mjenjao?
<Mmike> na selo, na selo
<jelly> na sleme
<Mmike> triba u lici kupit zemlju, ocistit od mina, i bit tamo.
<Mmike> Za 2 godine pocet mukat i zavijat s vukovima.
<Mmike> To, a ne 'milanovic je cestitao'.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm previse si opterecen i u svakomo vidis homofobom
<Mmike> SilverSpace: hm, da vidimo. Kakav je tvoj stav spram homoseksualaca? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: to idemo na brdo :)
<BotaniCar> Pitaj mene, MMIKE!! PITAJ MENE ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: no can do, sorry.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oni su ljudi kao i svi drugi 
<BotaniCar> Tja, kad znas da bi iznosenje mog stava potvrdilo da si u manjini :) Hmm, mozda da ti zabranimo pravo na glasanje jer ne mislis isto sto i ja ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: oni su bolji od ostalih, ostavljaju zemskice nama !!! :) 
<jelly> ^^
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zivio-u-luksuzu-pa-poklonio-milijunsku-tvrtku-i-preselio-se-u-slamnatu-kucicu-kod-orahovice/795219.aspx
<Mmike> SilverSpace: BotaniCar: kad vam deca izrastu u rasne gayeve, zanima me kak cete onda  brijat :)
<ivoks> hm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet si vidoviti milan :)
<ivoks> kak putem netcrafta saznati na kojem se OSu vrti neki site?
<ivoks> meni tam samo izbacuje SPF zapis
<Mmike> ivoks: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zivio-u-luksuzu-pa-poklonio-milijunsku-tvrtku-i-preselio-se-u-slamnatu-kucicu-kod-orahovice/795219.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.init.hr
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> pise tamo da si na linuxu s apachetom 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ili ne
<ivoks> pise i da je ubuntu
<ivoks> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.kolinda.hr
<ivoks> ovo me zanimalo
<ivoks> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=www.josipovic.hr
<ivoks> njoj ne pise koji je os
<ivoks> a za njega pise centos
<ivoks> Apache/2.88.88 Ubuntu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bas sam bio saljiv tad
<ivoks> i to su prastari podaci
<SilverSpace> razgovaram jucer sa jednom mamom kaj joj ide kcer u razred sa frankom i kaze ona da je nije briga kak ce joj kcer uci i kakva ce biti jer se ocjene tek broje od petoga razreda 
<ivoks> imam i dmarc ;)
<SilverSpace> mislim si bistra mama ne 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel zgodna bar ?
<jelly> ivoks: nmap veli da je IP kolindinog weba na linuxu
<SilverSpace> obrut: mora prije kod zubara :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: olol :)
<Mmike> ja bi uveo dozvole za djecu
<ivoks> jelly: da, to sam i ja pogledao
<Mmike> nemres imat dijete ak si glup
<jelly> Mmike: nije problem u previse djece, nego sto po glavi previse trosimo
<ivoks> htio sam vidjeti jel ubuntu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidjet ces kad ti klinac krene u skolu to je strasno kakvih ima 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a vjerujem :/
<Mmike> vidim vec u vrticu kakvih tulana ima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod franka u razredu ima roditelja koji jos ni jednom nisu bili u skoli na sastancima i informacijama 
<ivoks> Server: Apache/2.2.15 (CentOS)
<ivoks> veli josipovic
<ivoks> kolinda.hr skriva noge
<ivoks> hm, joso ima i ssh port otvoren
<ivoks> kolinda nema
<ivoks> dakle, ocito je kolinda imala bolji tim za odrzavanje servera :)
<Mmike> ili kolinda ima windoze :)
<ivoks> nema nema
<ivoks> znam sto smo slagali ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj tebe muci ? Ako mi malac bude gay, to ne znaci da mu necu biti dobar roditelj ( koliko znam i umijem ). Ne mora mi se svidjati njegova orjentacija da bi ju postovao :) 
<ivoks> inace, imali smo ddos na kolinda.hr
<ivoks> odustali su nakon 3h
<BotaniCar> DNS adminroot@avalon.hr < lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace od te mame kcerka mlati sve u razredu i cure i decke 
<Mmike> ivoks: los neki ddos :)
<ivoks> Mmike: a jebiga :)
<Mmike> kad ekipa s cloudflarea prelazi tebi jer ti mozes sprijeciti ddos a oni ne - e onda si dobro napravio
<Mmike> al' to bez mega-infrastrukture nemres
<Mmike> e, a, zakaj www.kolinda.hr ne radi? :)
<jelly> kak ne radi
<Mmike> pa ne radi
<Mmike> pise connecting i stoji
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> telnet www.kolinda.hr 80
<Mmike> Trying 212.92.222.208...
<Mmike> od doma radi
<Mmike> vipnet
<Mmike> kakvi mamlazi
<jelly> a fakat http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.kolinda.hr
<Mmike> to ti je najbolja mitigacija napada
<Mmike> ugasis sve :)
<Mmike> jelly: meni s hecnera ne radi, doma s amisa radi, tu di jesam preko beneta/vipneta isto ne radi
<Mmike> iako, megalol, radi s mobitela
<jelly> Mmike: DDoS se u hrvatskoj često rješava tako da zabraniš sve source adrese osim poznatih rangeva domaćih providera
<jelly> valjda nemaju up-to-date range za b.net/vipnet
<Mmike> jelly: kad ce jos majmuna?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> limuna
<Mmike> olol :)
 * Mmike se razboljeva
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> sta je tebi na pameti
<Mmike> jelly: ne zelis znat :)
<Vlado9A3CY> sigurno je u pitanju probava :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kazes, postovat ces njegov izbor! :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY: :P
<Vlado9A3CY> znam Mmike znam, znam kako ti je :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: imas koji AM1/2/3 proc viska negdje/ :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kreces ti za dubravu :)
 * Mmike pokusava smislit dobar izgovor :)
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz ASBISa su nepismeni : " Pogonjeni revolucionarnim OS 6, BTRFS temeljenim operacijskim sustavom" kaj se OS temelji na FSu ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prvo, moj malac ne bu gej nego mufolovac. Da, ako me zajebe i bude pederko, nece mi se dopasti, no postovati cu to - jer me se ne pita :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tko zna di ces ti bit tj gdje cemo bit da uopce o tom sad razmisljamo 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj asbis radi ista drugo osim uvoza harddiskova? :-)
<SilverSpace> pazi ti ovo ljudi su jedina živa bica koji piju tuđe mlijeko za prehranu 
<jelly> ljudi su jedina živa bića koji piju pivo za prehranu!
<BotaniCar> jelly: kako ne, na primjer, mozes od njih kupiti serverske sasije za koje su ovlasteni servis/partner i ne dobiti nikakav support! ;:( 
<jelly> još ak je tuđe je milije
 * BotaniCar umre od smijeha na spomen tudjeg piva :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: i moj jez je rado pio pivo :)
<BotaniCar> jel http://www.netgear.com/business/products/storage/readynas/RN31400.aspx#tab-techspecs vrijedi 3347.66kn ? Kaj velite, bi to moglo biti storidz za virtualne diskove ( za ne-pre zahtjevne servere) ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kak se BTRFS nosi s sluzenjem virtualizatora
<jelly> sta ce ti jez, goni ga u...
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqizmQrDwY
<datase> YouTube: psihomodo pop-ja volim samo sebe - 0:03:59 - 1,225,568 views - 3170 likes / 38 dislikes
<SilverSpace> nemam ga vise davno je to bilo sve moje zivotinje nestale u vihoru rata 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ^^
<jelly> :-|
<tonil> pitanje 
<tonil> ima li itko ovdje note
<tonil> vraziji note 4 ima samo 32 gb interne memorije
<tonil> koja nije prosiriva
<tonil> note 1¸ima 2 gb
<tonil> ima li koji mobach osim iphonea da ima 64 ili 128
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije se imao tko brinuti za njih jebiga kad sam bio po terenu i mjesec dana bez dolaska kuci
<tonil> hebe me ovo jako
<obrut> tonil: nemos turnut neku karticu unutra ?
<tonil> obrut, ne dopusta aplikacije na sd kartici
<tonil> samo na internoj
<tonil> memoriji
<tonil> :,,,,(
<obrut> 32G ti nisu dosta za aplikacije ?
<jelly> mislio sam http://jebo.me/pas/8
<tonil> obrut, nope posto mob mislim koristiti vise od godinu dana,32 je malo u usporebi sa 64 od iphonea
<tonil> 64 bi mi bilo taman
<jelly> tonil: OPO ima sa 64GB
<tonil> jelly, al to su kinezi :,(
<jelly> da, i?
 * obrut ima 12 GB particiju za aplikacije na linuxu i sasma je dosta, sta ti vrtis na tom mobitelu ?
<tonil> obrut, ima tu svega,od navigacije do chat messengera pa do nekih stvari vezanih uz posao
<obrut> serem, 16 GB imam
<obrut> application serveri, development IDE-i, sav linux softver, sve...
<jelly> tonil: moš uzet neki nexus, rootat i tutnit 64-128 uSD karticu
<obrut> cak i PG baza mi je gore sa svim podacima :P
<tonil> jelly, imas info moze li se ista stvar napravit sa note 4
<jelly> nemam
 * jelly ne gleda uredjaje koji se ne mogu legitimno rootat
<tonil> zajeb je i to kad ti sd pocme izvodit pizdarije,zato bi volio vise da je na internoj,a hebes ga ovaj samsung ima smece od softwarea a uredjaje dobrih performansi
<SilverSpace> samsung nikad pa ni tad 
<SilverSpace> note je stvarno odlican uredajž
<tonil> znaci opo
<tonil> e hebem ti sve
<tonil> ffffff
<tonil> moga sam uzet pristojnu televiziju koliko dodje ovaj hebeni note
<vileni> BotaniCar: zasto ne qnap ili synology?
<vileni> jelly: od galaxy nexus nadalje nemaju sd karticu
<jelly> vileni: oh dear
<vileni> ni karticu ni izmjenjivu bateriju
<Mmike> pre super mi je ubuntu mate
<Mmike> bas - pre super
<Mmike> jel' probao tko onaj softether vpn?
<Mmike> valjal' to sta?
<BotaniCar> vileni: nisam sentimentalno vezan ni za jednog vendora osim INTEL-a , ovo mi je sad uletilo u inbox, pa pitam. 
<Mmike> nitko mi nece kupit kartice vise :/
<BotaniCar> Pros'o Bozic
<vileni> Mmike: moja ponuda za cevape jos stoji!
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> sincic u kvartu i murije pun kufer 
<jelly> prosla i nova godina
<jelly> heh
<jelly> Swiss National Bank will cut interest rate to minus 0.25%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kreci prema dubravi :) nije Dubrava bauk :)
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-30528404 ode euro u kua
<jelly> 1 euro = 1 franak
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemrem jos, moram dovrsit nesh 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma zezam te malo :) mogo si se sincicu pridruzit 
<jelly> zar Mmike nema vec sincica
<jelly> kaj ce mu jos jedan
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> necu stic
<Mmike> u 15 imam sastanak jos jedan
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<Mmike> jelly: rotfl
<Mmike> tek sad skuzio :D
 * Mmike se malo muci dok razmislja danas
<ivoks> Policija upozorava: Čuvajte se zgodnih cura s Facebooka!
<jelly> dammit
<jelly> jesu bar objasnili da prvo napraviš image search i vidiš jel slika copy/pasteana odnekud
<Mmike> kak je bzr spor
<Mmike> al' kak je spor
<jelly> zash ne git?
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/CHFHRK-screenshot.jpg
<ivoks> le panic
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=CHF&to=HRK&view=1W
<jelly> pa naravno, kad je HRK pupcanom vrpcom za EUR vezana
<ivoks> da je bar
<ivoks> ta vrpca nije dovoljno cvrsta
<ivoks> gogo__: pozdrav
<jelly> a CHF skocio 18% danas
<gogo__> pozdrav
<tonil> to nije normalno
<tonil> kvragu oni i jak franak
<tonil> ocu jak dolar jebenti!
<tonil> ivoks, razlog skoka?
<tonil> prsti mi se mrse na tipkovnici nemogu ni tipkat ko posten covijek
<ivoks> tonil: razlog skoka?
<ivoks> zasto itko ocekuje da nece skociti?
<tonil> ivoks, sve ima razlog
<tonil> sve
<ivoks> pa naravno da ima
<ivoks> ali koga briga sto se desava sa svicarskim frankom?
<ivoks> bitan je koliko i kineski jen
<ivoks> ako ne cak i manje bitan
<ivoks> naravno, ima ekipe koji su dizali kredit vezan za svicarski franak, ali oni su ionako nebitni jer im je iq ocito ispod 50 :)
<ivoks> :DDDD
<tonil> ivoks, pitanje evo cisto rekreativno,hoce li dnevnica u svicarskoj padati dolje paralelno kako franak ide gore?
<tonil> il onaj tko ima 4k franaka placu
<tonil> imat ce je i dalje
<ivoks> zasto bi ovo imalo ikakav utjecaj na svicarsku?
<ivoks> stvar je u tome da je svicarski franak stabilnija valuta od eura i kune
<ivoks> nije franak skocio
<ivoks> vec je odnos franka i kune skocio
<ivoks> franak je isti; uredno dize svoju vrijednost kako vrijeme ide
<ivoks> svicarci rade, stvaraju...
<ivoks> a mi, mi samo cmizdrimo
<ivoks> zasto bi netko ocekivao kako cemo drzati korak sa frankom?
<ivoks> franak je umjetno zadrzavan od strane svicarske banke
<jelly> franko isto raste 
<ivoks> svicarska banka je rekla 'ajmo na silu zavezati franak za 1,2 eura'
<ivoks> sjebali si ekonomiju, a sve za mir u europi
<ivoks> sad su rekli 'fak ju, odjebite'
<jelly> sad su ga odvezali
<ivoks> da
<jelly> ak moze dolar ic gore zasto ne bi franak
<ivoks> skociti ce i euro
<ivoks> kad napucaju grcku iz eurozone
<jelly> to ce bit koristan presedan
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> eurozona mora biti elitni klub
<ivoks> a ne ko sad, socijala
<ivoks> pa sve ove ujebe njemacka spasava
<ivoks> goni se van dok se ne naucis ponasati
<ivoks> eu neka ostane socijala
<ivoks> vidis kak ni novinari ne znaju o cem pisu
<ivoks> Vrijednost domaće valute u četvrtak je porasla s 6,39 na 7,4 kuna za franak, odnosno 15,8 posto, piše Poslovni.
<ivoks> pa nije vrijednost domace value porasla
<ivoks> vec se strmopizdila
<ivoks> pazi, a to je poslovni
<ivoks> zamisli tek baljezgarije u jutarnjem i vecernjem
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Sretno nam priznanje Hrvatske!
<SilverSpace> koji bi trebao biti najvazniji u nasoj povijesti 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> dan kad nas je eu priznala?
<SilverSpace> 15.1
<ivoks> to puno govori o tebi... jel tebi bitniji dan kada ti se dijete/necak rodi ili kada drugi kazeu 'gle, rodio se'
<SilverSpace> ha 
<ivoks> puno bitniji dan je kada nas je papa priznao po prvi put
<ivoks> na temelju toga mozemo traziti drzavu svakih parsto godina
<SilverSpace> bitnije kad mi se rodi od kada je napravljeno 
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me%C4%91unarodno_priznanje_Hrvatske
<SilverSpace> palestina ima teritorij a nitko je ne priznaje 
<ivoks> zato i velim
<ivoks> bitnije je kada nas je papa priznao prije X stoljeca
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> dangubim
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: da jedan, ima dva teritorija!
<ivoks> Do 15. siječnja 2012., 20 godina nakon priznanja od strane Europske unije, 19 država još nije formalno priznalo Hrvatsku, niti je s Hrvatskom uspostavilo bilo kakve diplomatske odnose. 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ne mozemo na bahame
<ivoks> a vidi, mozemo
<ivoks> bez vize :D
<SilverSpace> nije ni nebitno sto je bas merkelica kolindi cestitala na danasnji dan 
<tonil> jelly, koji je ono lik elf na sluzbenom kanalu,humoristican je ko moja baba od 89 godina
<jelly> kom sluzbenom kanalu?
<jelly> aaaa, ElfKill :-)
<jelly> ko je tražio rame <SirLagz> I still have some EDO RAM <SirLagz> and about 100 sticks of DDR 1 RAM
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rebootat cu server veceras, novi kelner je dosao
<Mmike> ivoks: kog zicam u canonicalu da privremeno promijeni DNS za hr.archive s obzirom da ovaj oce fsckat mirror mount?
<Mmike> pa da mogu umountat to i fsckat prije reboota?
<ivoks> Mmike: #is
<Mmike> ivoks: nekog posebno ili samo na glas zicam tamo?
<ivoks> vidi topic
<Mmike> Vanguard: none
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ok, veceras mi to trebaa
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> ivoks: pffft, ne ides u Cape Town! :)
<ivoks> ne, tko ih j
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Kontam, to sto je CHF<>EUR peg pukao je fini indikator da je Euro mrtav, ako ne nogiraju RH, Grcku i slicne ..
<BotaniCar> No, to ste vec napisali, iz drugog kuta :)
<jelly> echo 'ludara\nlanište\nljubica'|LC_COLLATE=hr_HR.UTF-8 sort
<jelly> sjebo me sort, zna za lj
<jelly> echo 'ludara\nlanište\nljubica'|LC_COLLATE=C.UTF-8 sort
<BotaniCar> lol
<jelly> a ja naivan rvacki locale imam
<BotaniCar> pa, to i je po PS-u 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozes kad hoces nemas frke radi mene 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ack, thnx
<SilverSpace>  da privremeno promijeni DNS za hr.archive s 
<SilverSpace>                    obzirom da ovaj oce fsckat mirror mount?
<SilverSpace> 14:58 <     Mmike> pa da mogu umountat to i fsckat prije reboota?
<SilverSpace> 15:02 <     ivoks> Mmike: #is
<SilverSpace> 15:03 <     Mmike> ivoks: nekog posebno ili samo na glas zicam tamo?
<SilverSpace> 15:03 <     ivoks> vidi topic
<SilverSpace> 15:04 <     Mmike> Vanguard: none
<SilverSpace> 15:04 <     Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> 15:05 <     Mmike> ok, veceras mi to trebaa
<SilverSpace> 15:05 <     Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> 15:13 <     Mmike> ivoks: pffft, ne ides u Cape Town! :)
<SilverSpace> 15:13 <     ivoks> ne, tko ih j
<jelly> dafuq
<SilverSpace> uzas
<BotaniCar> opet ti prst grci ? :)
<BotaniCar> disejblaj klipbord :) 
<SilverSpace> jebo misa i njegov kotacic u terminalu
<SilverSpace> franko skace po meni i kliknuoo 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nisam ja sjebo :)
<Mmike> dobro je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> svi krive tecaj franka kak skace
<vileni> haha
<SilverSpace> to je dobro kaj skace 
<Mmike> franko skace?
<Mmike> franko skace i onda eto :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vec me i ruke i leda bole nije smijesno 
<Mmike> reko sam sad da moram 'drainat pythona' 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/izgurali-one-koji-su-se-molili-s-broda-dvojica-migranata-uhicena-zbog-ubojstva-10-suputnika/795326.aspx
<Mmike> cileanci umrli od smijeha, englezoamerikanci ne kuze :)
<SilverSpace> jesi im objasnio :)
<jelly> prave se PC, znaju oni dobro sta znaci
<SilverSpace> zato se i smiju 
<Mmike> <niedbalski> Mmike++ for being the most latin croatian on the world.
<jelly> ocito nisu radili s dalmosima
<Mmike> ima lik jedan, zove se 'frederic' 
<Mmike> ja ga zovem 'fabrrrrrrrrrrrizio'
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> jel ima kontrole po trajvanima u ovo doba ? :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: provjeri pa nam javi :)
<obrut> ne znam jel u ZET zatvoru oduzimaju mobitele :)
<SilverSpace> mene nisu 
<SilverSpace> jos sam snimio kontrolorku 
<SilverSpace> milf za pornjavu 
<SilverSpace> garant hit
<SilverSpace> a klipana sam skoro izmlatio 
<obrut> trebam ici tri stanice i fakat mi se ne kupuje karta za tak kratko, a s ovakvom nogom mi se ne hoda bezveze
<obrut> inace nemam problema s placanjem prijevoza
<jelly> plati
<jelly> nema dzabe ni u stare babe
<obrut> ak naleti stara baba kontrolorka, mozda mi se i posreci :)
<SilverSpace> genijalni potez kolinde preseljenje u visoku ulicu 
<SilverSpace> strasno :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7aARfwCcAAHtqU.jpg:large
<nixhr> vecer
<Mmike> nixhr, oo :)
<igustin> Redovna godisnja skupstina HULK-a http://bit.ly/158m9CO
<SilverSpace> igustin: koje sad gazda u hulku :)
 * SilverSpace uopce ne prati 
<igustin> čuj "gazda"... :))))
<igustin> Kol... pardon, moja malenkost ;)
<igustin> aj se pojavi i ti jednom da se konačno i osobno upoznamo :)
<igustin> ne brini, nema politike ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) #samoPitam
<SilverSpace> igustin: pa mogo bi doci ne obecavam kad me sjebe uvijek neka bolestina zimi 
<SilverSpace> kad ljeti ne pravite sastanke :)
<igustin> nije isključeno :)
<SilverSpace> onda mogu doci biciklom i bolje pivo ide ljeti :) 
<chaky> a i ti SilverSpace moras pitati, svatko zna tko je GAZDA
<SilverSpace> chaky: :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel se voziš?
<igustin> chaky: :)))))))))))))) :P zna se, Željan ;)
<igustin> Mmike: meni su ovo poslali, ali mislim da to treba ići tebi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NEdcFYvAzg
<datase> YouTube: 神奇!什麼原理瞬間變髮? Unbelievable Hair transplantation - 0:03:18 - 3,107 views - 19 likes / 2 dislikes
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> igustin, lol, indeed :)
<igustin> Mmike: naručujemo? veće pakovanje? paletu? brod?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nemam pojma, da ti budem iskren
<Mmike> seksi sam si ovakav :)
<igustin> :D
<igustin> meni nisi :P :D
<Mmike> nekak mislim da to nije moj problem :)
<igustin> :D
<tonil1> xD
<tonil1> decki,uljepsali ste mi dan
<tonil1> http://www.bug.hr/malioglasi/oglas-prodajem-ps4-20th-anniversary/20569.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm i sad ti dodi na sastanak sa ovom dvojicom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: budes ti doso na hulk
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/VYseyQ
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/0nziAc
<SilverSpace> ova je jaka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<igustin> oh no :/
<igustin> opet ćemo morat poduplat narudžbe u pizzeriji
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hajde da i to vidim potrudit cu se doci
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> đizus, utrostručit :/
<igustin> vidim, predomislio si se čim smo počeli klopu spominjat :P
<igustin> nvm, tako smo i Mmikea dovukli prvi put ;)
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' ima de objasnjenje perconinih logova?
<Mmike> npr, ovo:
<Mmike> 150114  5:09:41 [Note] WSREP: New COMPONENT: primary = yes, bootstrap = no, my_idx = 0, memb_num = 3
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> wow :D
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: reboot :)
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, tek malocas je DNS promijenjen
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-16
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, etoga
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, gasim apacheta tamo
<SilverSp1ce> kaj si nesto mijenjao 
<Mmike> ma ne, /srv bi fscko
<Mmike> eo, upalio apache, forum radi, /srv nije mountan, sad cemo fsck
<Mmike> pa onda upgrade pa reboot
<Mmike> pa sync mirrora
<Mmike> pa dns promjena
<SilverSp1ce> odoh spat :)
<Mmike> i ja
<Mmike> ovo ce potrajat
<SilverSp1ce> hebemu radis od jutra do sutra 
<SilverSp1ce> LN
<Mmike> Y-OH!
<vileni_> jutar
<ivoks> zanimljive su te slucajnosti
<ivoks> rockefellerovi su odustali od nafte 2 dana prije njenog strmopizdenja
<ivoks> ''U borbi između Barbie i Lignje, Barbie je pobijedila''
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ides...
<ivoks> znate kak spameri salju one poruke da im se uplati novac
<ivoks> e... imam jednog klijenta kod kojeg je par korisnika nasjelo u uplatilo
<ivoks> citam spam poruku i ne vjerujem... ovo nije google translate. netko je sjeo i napisao tekst
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760291/
<ivoks> i to dobijes od poznate osobe sa reply-to na ime.prezime@yahoo.com
<jelly> ivoks: jel mozes stavit negdje cijeli mail, da vidim moze li se blokirati
<ivoks> to je cijeli mail
<ivoks> body
<ivoks> a dolazi za imeprezime@gmail.com
<jelly> i headere i MIME
<ivoks> morao bi potraziti, cek
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=237417309645446&story_fbid=795770413810130
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ovo je bilo na nekoga drugoga
<jelly> ko kaze "Ujedinjeno Kraljevstvo"
<ivoks> ja
<jelly> frik :-)
<ivoks> doslo s gugla definitivno
<ivoks> SPF, DKIM, sve je tu
<ivoks> i txt i html verzija
<ivoks> jedino sto odskace
<ivoks> Subject: Hitin
<api984> ivoks: imas headere od poruke…. 
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760325/
<jelly> hmph, body filter mi je bagav, morao sam ga maknuti
<ivoks> api984: imam, al...
<api984> ivoks: thanks… sek
<api984> ivoks: ovakih uvijek imam dosta
<ivoks> al ovo je savrseni hrvatski
<ivoks> reply-to: imeprezime@yahoo.co.uk
<Mmike> de si, josipe brože - eto me snup dože
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja dobijem takvih 2-3 mjesecno
<Mmike> i uredno odgovorim
<Mmike> i nekad se upecaju :)
<jelly> misliš, de si Lave Tostoju -- eto me Snup Lave
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760343/
<ivoks> heh, mogao sam pocistiti To, al sta sad
<jelly> mogao si i ostaviti sve as-is
<ivoks> ne na javnom webu
<jelly> pa, expire ili password
<ivoks> mogu ti mailom poslat
<jelly> ajde
<ivoks> fora je kaj je IME PREZIME doista i korisnik na y.hr
<ivoks> ali ima i google account
<ivoks> i netko mu je provalio na googla account, poslao svima na y.hr
<jelly> vjerojatno je poslao na sve iz adresara
<ivoks> da
<jelly> interestantno da imaju automatiku za web ui
<jelly> mislio sam da je prek smtp auth poslano ali Received: by 10.194.240.233 with HTTP; Thu, 15 Jan 2015 01:51:07 -0800 (PST)
<ivoks> neke stvari cu izbaciti iz headera
<ivoks> jer su bitni da ostani nepoznati :)
<jelly> ne, ak ne smiješ slati bez promjena, nemoj slati uopće
<ivoks> to su stvari koje doda moj mail server
<ivoks> nakon procesiranja
<ivoks> nebitni za sadrzaj maila i flow
<Mmike> ma
<ivoks> vec za to gdje ce se isporuciti
<Mmike> scam the scammer
<BotaniCar> kak je znc jeben :D
<jelly> zaboravi onda
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSp1ce> jutro
<Mmike> dok ti scammas njega, on nemre scammat nekog drugog
<Mmike> radis dobro djelo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: JELDA?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi progledao? :)
<jelly> Mmike: njegovo vrijeme je jeftinije od tvog
 * Mmike je isto odusevljen ZNCom :)
<Mmike> jelly: it's a deed to the community
<BotaniCar> Osim kad mi javi "mmike has tried to contact you but it seems that the message ended up in a nother session" :) Al, to je do mene, kaj ne gasim klijente
<Mmike> njegovo vrijeme je pre jeftino, zato i ima 3-4 firme :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni msg ode na oba mjesta
<Mmike> jedino je bed kad imam 2 klijenta sto mi onda drugi klijent kad se spoji ne dobije backlog
<Mmike> recimo, sad imam samo ovaj xchat upaljen. ugasim laptop, dodjem doma, upalim, i znc mi ispljune sve kaj je bilo dok me nije bilo
<Mmike> a da imam doma upaljen xchat, nebi to dobio kad ga opet upalim
<Mmike> i to se da slozit, al' nisam, eto
<BotaniCar> To se meni redovno desava - ne gasim irc klijente
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5INQR3EyBAA&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> YouTube: Follow me on Twitter @nqtv (Rémi Gaillard) - 0:03:36 - 6,513,586 views - 90435 likes / 2102 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: treba slozit n+1 usera na znc-u za n klijenata, tako da svaki od n drzi posebni buffer, svi se spajaju na "glavni" znc usera, a "glavni" user se spaja na prave irc mreze
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNCoaKE4S7M
<datase`> YouTube: Pigeon (Rémi Gaillard) - 0:01:08 - 13,467,456 views - 114177 likes / 2632 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: also hexchat radi bolje od xchata, xchat strga timestampove iz buffera a hexchat ih skuzi
<BotaniCar> Treba imat' bradu! Tocno sam skuzio da , kad mali spava s suprugom i sa mnom u istom krevetu, ako imam bradu - radije kopa nos i podize ocne kapke mami. Ako sam obrijan, onda sam i ja materijal za zrtvu 
<Mmike> jelly: yup, i zato mi se nije dalo jos komplicirat s time, al' budem, budem
<Mmike> a ovo za hexchat.... hm
<Mmike> dobar point
<Mmike> probat cu
<Mmike> iako mi je xchat pre super
<Mmike> totalni mIIRC klon :)
<jelly> xchat se defakto vise ne razvija
<BotaniCar> Nemaju vise kaj razvit' ? 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LeW8NekA-Y
<datase`> YouTube: Bomb (Rémi Gaillard) - 0:01:45 - 7,135,564 views - 71427 likes / 2197 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: ni bagove popravit!
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8
<datase`> YouTube: Kangaroo (Rémi GAILLARD) - 0:03:50 - 62,966,769 views - 248240 likes / 8772 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAONkS06LFU
<datase`> YouTube: Astronaut (Rémi GAILLARD) - 0:01:19 - 16,342,110 views - 51093 likes / 746 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^
<Mmike> taj mi je daleko najbolji :)
<ivoks> kaj outlook ne moze sinkronizirati google calendar?
<api984> ivoks: mislim da ne vise…. ako nemas neki addon… exchange / as nema kao free.
<api984> ivoks: ak se sjecas… ne radi ni u TB bas previse… 
<ivoks> radi radi
<ivoks> u TBu ti treba plugin doduse
<ivoks> ja ga koristim
<ivoks> i radi za ocjenu 4+
<ivoks> mogu radit invite, mogu prihvatiti/odbiti sastanke, itd
<api984> ivoks: koristi onaj provider for google cal ili caldav?
<ivoks> koristi googlov api
<ivoks> ne caldev
<api984> ivoks: onda je provider 4 gcal
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<api984> api984: uglavnom koliko sam skuzio zna hebat i pucat dosta
<ivoks> znam da me preusmjeri na google za auth
<api984> ivoks: lol
<api984> sam sebi pa jbmti
<ivoks> i jednom kad slozim
<ivoks> onda radi non-stop
<api984> ivoks: na update ce puknut
<ivoks> dakle, sve radim kroz to
<ivoks> na update cega?
<ivoks> radi vec 5-6 mjeseci bez problema
<api984> ivoks: update TBa
<ivoks> ne, nece, jer nije
<api984> ivoks: paste naziva plugina?
<ivoks> prije taj plugin nije dobro radio
<api984> ivoks: ako pricamo o istom ofkors… 
<ivoks> sad s novom verzijom radi super
<ivoks> provider for google calendar 1.0.3
<api984> ivoks: ok.. to je taj
<ivoks> Allows bidirectional access to Google Calendar
<api984> koristio sam 0.8 nesto 
<ivoks> i meni radi
<ivoks> 0.8 nije radio
<api984> ver 1.0 je bila bugovita
<ivoks> imam i razlicite accounte
<api984> ivoks: ps. procitaj jos malo dok… ugl. bila je greska da je plugin dosegnuo max broj req. prema google api servisu
<ivoks> pa gle, ne znam
<api984> kao neki traffic limit
<ivoks> meni je tb otvoren barem 10 sati na dan
<api984> ne kuzim kak to broji
<ivoks> synca dva accounta
<ivoks> od kojeg jedan ima 7-8 sastanaka na dan
<ivoks> u prosjeku
<ivoks> nekad ima i 20
<api984> ivoks: zato sam digao svoj caldav server i pokacio ga na TB, android, iphone
<ivoks> i sve sljaka
<ivoks> ne da mi se to
<api984> ivoks: i kod mene takodjer radi sada… ne zovu me odozgo da mi ne radi
<ivoks> sa google calendarom imam auto completion emailova
<api984> … da im ne radi… 
<ivoks> i radi na telefonu samo od sebe :D
<ivoks> i jos mi se integrira i u ubuntu desktop
<api984> ivoks: za taj dio moram strikat app na androidu, na iphoneu mi radi nativno protokolom… na tb kroz lightning i to je to… 
<api984> ivoks: kontakti ista prica… 
<api984> ivoks: sogo konektor za tb
<ivoks> meni se to nis ne da raditi :)
<ivoks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/gcontactsync/
<ivoks> ah, vidi..
<api984> ivoks: thanks… ali ne koristim google za kontakte… niti privatno... 
 * Mmike si je narucio pjesmu na PhoneBoxu :)
<BotaniCar> lol, kaj si trazil, mika ? 
<api984> ivoks: samo mail mi je ostao na googleu…. i to cu lisit mozda :D samo da se sjetim di sam se sve reggao tokom 10g unatrag :D ahhaahhahahaa
<Mmike> ivoks: to koristis seemonkey?
 * BotaniCar slusa sljeme na poslu, politicki je korektan 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pjesmu koja traje 50 sekundi :) veli lik da ce mi ju pustit 4 puta ! :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMgLiXI-zzE
<datase`> YouTube: Grupa 777 - Banane (pjesma koja donosi srecu) - 0:03:01 - 57,953 views - 164 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> nazove lik prije i veli da bi, neznam, metaliku neku ili floyde ili neki taki drek koji traje satima
<Mmike> nazovem ja i velim 'e, ja bi stervej tu heven'
<Mmike> veli lik, ma nemoj
<Mmike> reko, ma salim se
<Mmike> veli lik dobro, jer sam ti vec htio nesh rec :)
<Mmike> imao sam wardialing na 2 mobitela i jednom fixnom telefonu :)
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga - jel' zna netko neku wardialing app za android?
<BotaniCar> "wardialing" :) 
<BotaniCar> Daj uordajlaj i izuordajlaj neke karte za super koncert na kojem cemo se napit, otic doma, i djeca nas nece buditi do ranog popodneva ! :) 
<ivoks> Google Account: access for less secure apps has been enabled
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> whatever
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, tb
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probat cemo i to onda
<Mmike> pred 2 godine kad sam to probavao nije bas bilo super-duper
<Mmike> di ubuntuu kazem da mi ne otvori novi prozor sa 'ooo, vidi updateova za instlirati' nego da mi ikonu samo ostavi gore u ikonoostavljatoru ?
<Mmike> eto svira moja pjesma! :)
<ivoks> nema toga vise :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kak mislis - nema? Otvori prozor i to je to?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel pustio 4x ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neznam, sad je prvi put tek
<BotaniCar> kaj nije vec prosla minuta ? :D
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sor9GzivGbk
<datase`> YouTube: The Money Song - Monty Python's The Flying Circus [NSFW] - 0:02:48 - 761,042 views - 3786 likes / 139 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^
<Mmike> ivoks: kakav fail :/ pa to je jos gore od windowsa!
<ivoks> bila je rasprava oko toga jos prije 4 godine
<Mmike> kaj ce uskoro bit - automacko instaliranje bez da user ima kontrolu?
<ivoks> ako ne i vise
<ivoks> to je opcionalno :)
<Mmike> danas
<Mmike> ovs najavio ovn
<Mmike> kul :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako cemo gledati kao user, meni je i draze da samo instalira be da me ikaj pita ; uvjetovano tim da mi je pojede sav bendvit dok skida, sav CPU/RAM dok diploja, i da ne ributa po azurianju. Ne bi mi uopce smetalo da me jednom dvotjedno doceka na desktopu prozor "e, azurirao sam ti vec 45 sranja, ali zbog sranja X moram i rebootati kad stignes"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je kul
<Mmike> dok god je isto konfigurabilno
<Mmike> 'osh da ti skinem automacki? osh da ti i instaliram? osh da te upozorim samo?'
<BotaniCar> hocu ti reci da ja ne zelim konfiguraciju. Zelim da ni neznam da se nekakvo azuriranje obavlja 
<Mmike> trenutno i je konfigurabilno
<Mmike> super, ak si debil korisnik
<Mmike> a ako nisi?
<jelly> mene sad debian svakih pat sati gnjavi da moram rebootat, to mi ide na zivce
<Mmike> nek i bude default 'ja cu instalirat, nesh nit zvat'
<Mmike> jelly: prestani koristiti unstable :)
<jelly> stable
<BotaniCar> Pricam samo o desktop invajrmentu. A i ako pricamo o serverima, dok god ne reboota, zakaj ne ? 
<Mmike> pricam o desktopu
<Mmike> srecom na serveru nitko jos ne pomislja na takve idijotarije, bar ne na glas :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da to kompletno treba odmaknuti od usera
<jelly> Mmike: nisam blesav da to ukljucim na unstable 
<Mmike> dok god mogu konfigurirat da se racunalo ponasa kako JA hocu, sve 5
<Mmike> jelly: cek, zash te gnjavi za reboot svakih par sati?
<BotaniCar> Slozio si je takav cronjob :)
<jelly> Mmike: upgradeao se kernel, ali ja koristim drugi i ne zelim rebootat.  Mogu kliknut Later ili Reboot
<BotaniCar> Number of failed logins: 8014 | Number of failed authentications: 36330 # kaj oce internet danas od mene ? 
<Mmike> jelly: ah
<Mmike> jelly: got it :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> cronjeb
<SilverSpace> ja sam si slozio cronjob da mi svaki puni sat odsvira hrvatsku himnu 
 * SilverSpace se sakrio u grmlje i suti 
<BotaniCar> mogu kak dodijeliti MICu vise IP adresa koje nisu u istom subnetu ?
<BotaniCar> MIC !! :) lol 
<Mmike> imas ip mikrofon?
<Mmike> jebacki
<Mmike> imas i ip sluske?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to tak zvuci poput tebe da je to milina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bus ti doso na pivo ili ne :)
<Mmike> ma nebum
<Mmike> moram dete ic cijepit popodne
<Mmike> jer nemre u vrtic bez toga
<SilverSpace> da?
<Mmike> a danas samo moze, mislim, moze i slijedei tjdan i tak al' danas je hica i to
<Mmike> da, nedaju da ide u vrtic ak nema potrvrdu da je cjepljenj
<Mmike> cijepljen!
<jelly> cool
<Mmike> a mislim da poslije nit u skolu nesmije, nisam siguran doduse za to
<Mmike> pa ono, malo mi je to u kurcu, moram rec
<jelly> to bi vec bilo problem, skola je obavezna
<Mmike> iako smatram da dete treba cijepit
<SilverSpace> cek nemoze u vrtic uh zanimljivo  
<Mmike> veli hniksic neku vecer - idealno bi bilo da SAMO TI ne cijepis svoje dijete :)
<jelly> does not scale
<Mmike> wow, pa danas je rukomet!
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> superica :)
<Mmike> prva rukomet tekma sa sinom! :)
 * Mmike je ponosan sto je otac :)
 * SilverSpace ne voli rukomet 
<SilverSpace> to mi je tako dosadan sport za gledat 
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore clan sam i osnivac rukometnokk kluba 
<SilverSpace> je da je to formalno :)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kaj tajnik u moje ime potpisuje jos cu u zatvor :)
<SilverSpace> bome ni kad ja moram nesto potpisati ne znam kaj potpisujem 
 * SilverSpace je budala 
<Mmike> dosadan?
<SilverSpace> da dosadan trcanje sim tam mi i nije nesto uzbudljivo 
<SilverSpace> naguravanje itd
<SilverSpace> jos kad je bio Balic mogao si nesto i vidjeti neki vic u igri 
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu 
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kak mosh tak nehs
<Mmike> hrvatska i francuska igraju mega jeben rukomet
<Mmike> danci, svedi, island, njemacka mozda....
<Mmike> to je fakat gust za gledat
<Mmike> zanimljivije je od formule! :)
<Mmike> (sad sam reko, jeld)
<hrvojem> Steam FTW: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<jelly> FTL valjda
<Mmike> hrvojem: e, da te pitam! :) jel' mosh zamislit scenario u kojem je ovo moguce:
<Mmike> hrvojem: imam 3 node percona cluster. jedan node ode down (u biti, mreza mu ode, pa ne vidi ostatak). Nakon 2 mjeseca customer reboota sve (mreza se popravi), al' se percona ne sastavi sama.
<hrvojem> Mmike: koja verzija?
<Mmike> Customer bootstrapa perconu sa tog 'starog' nodea, a ova druga dva kad se upale veselo porenu SST i pregaze svoje podatke.
<Mmike> Zadnja, trenutno aktivna.
<Mmike> 5.5
<hrvojem> nda onaj autorecovery radi samo za 5.6
<Mmike> ma bed je u SSTu koji se desio
<Mmike> ja to nemrem reproducirati
<Mmike> u mom test-lab-pimpek-drek, kad to isto napravim onda mi ova dva 'joinera' (s novijim podacima, jel) vele 'fak ju, bootstrap node ima stare podatke, necu ja dalje)
<hrvojem> ti kad radis bootstrap rucno ti kazes koji server ima najnovije podatke
<Mmike> a customer tvrdi da nije brisao gsrepdrek...
<hrvojem> hm
<hrvojem> ako nije nista brisao onda bi trebalo radit kako ti pises, osim ako je neki bug
<Mmike> tvri da nije
<Mmike> stovise
<hrvojem> a mislim nek ti posalje logove sa sva tri node-a pa tamo probaj vidjet
<Mmike> yup, imam logove
<Mmike> i vidim uredno kak su rebootani strojevi i kak se mysql nije tio upalit 
<Mmike> i onda vidim kak bootstrapa taj 'obsolete' node
<Mmike> i nakon toga pokrene ostala dva
<Mmike> koji se spoje i naprave SST i vozi misko
<Mmike> a podaci - odeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> al' velim, kad ja to probam napravit, nece
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> nasao sam fotku koja najbolje opisuje naseg premijera
<ivoks> http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManager/GetImage.aspx?imgId=763145&width=970
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam uspio napravit je slijedece: 3 nodea, jedan ugasim, pisem po ova dva. onda ugasim ta dva, bootstrapam onaj drugi, pisem po njemu. ugasim ga. bootstrapam jedan od ona prva dva, upalim ovaj koji je prvi bio ugasen i taj napravi SST i pregazi podatke koje ova dva nemaju
<Mmike> al' to je, onak... 
<Mmike> specificno :)
<Mmike> i nema bas veze s ovim kaj se deilo
<Mmike> ivoks: lol, indeed :)
<ivoks> ak napravis bootstrap-pxc, drugi nodovi ce otkantat svoje podatke
<ivoks> cak i ako su noviji
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> bas smo to testirali nasiroko sinoc
<ivoks> mislim da hoce
<ivoks> jer nekako sumnjam da sam imao tako ludu srecu da svaki put odaberem najnoviji node
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> it's 'juju deploy' away :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: testiras sa istom verzijom koji ima i korisnik?
<Mmike> hrvojem: a da, jedna jedna, releasana u ljeto prosle godine
<Mmike> ivoks: u logu se fino napise nesto ala 'nod na koji se hocu spojit ima starije podatke od mene, necu dalje da ne userem. ak osh da odem dalje obrisi ggsrep.dat.kurac.palac'
<hrvojem> Mmike: zadnja je u 9. mjesecu isla prosle godine
<Mmike> hrvojem: nop, Jun
<ivoks> hm
<hrvojem> http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/release-notes/Percona-XtraDB-Cluster-5.5.39-25.11.html
<hrvojem> Mmike: -^
<Mmike> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5_5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog
<Mmike> to je zadnja verzija u ubuntuu
<hrvojem> eh to je vasa verzija
<Mmike> pa ista je k'o vasa :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam, nisam dugo to vec testirao
<Mmike> ugl, da, custome i moji testovi su radjeni na istoj verziji
<Mmike> da, scary shit je malo to
<hrvojem> i vecinom 5.6 testiram u zadnje vrijeme
<Mmike> na stranu sto je customer malo tulav :)
<Mmike> cluster im ne radi 2 dana, i nije kraj svijeta - to me odusevljava
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> da se to u pornjavi desi mislim da bi dviks dvije koze promjenio i postreljao sve oko sebe :)
<ivoks> cluster im radi
<ivoks> samo sto su vratili stare podatke :)
<Mmike> misao dana je: "Backup? No, we don't need backup, we have HA".
<ivoks> a oni su to rekli
<ivoks> ostao sam jucer u uredu do 8 zbog njihovih gluposti
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali zasto su bootstrapali node sa najstarijim podacima prvo, ako si znali da nije dobar?
<ivoks> mislim da oni to nisu znali
<ivoks> nekad se zapitam kak takve firme imaju toliko novaca, kada vidim kak rade neke stvari u praksi
<hrvojem> ah
<Mmike> zato kaj im je pacemaker rekao da je to master node :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, bas to :) velim, pornjavatori upravo zato unajme managed hosting da se netko drugi brine oko toga
<Mmike> i da te mogu okrivit za sva sranja
<Mmike> i onda ti znas  da nesh koristit pacemaker za to, da mu nesh vjerovat i ak ga koristis i da ces imat FAKIN BACKUP i nadzor i sve
<Mmike> ovima je taj node mjesec dana bio dolje, nitko pojma nije imao
<Mmike> ak niste probali dukatos (grcki jogurt dukatov), probajte
<Mmike> fakat je odlican
<Mmike> a ak ste za avanturu, probajte taj isti, ali s pistacijama
<hrvojem> Mmike: ok mi je, ali nista posebno (obicni barem) 
<hrvojem> malo masniji samo
<Mmike> masniji je
<Mmike> i nije tak kisel
<Mmike> al' ovaj pistacio je fakat super
<SilverSpace> definicija: smrdljivi martini su leteci tvorovi 
<Mmike> obruT: http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ostvarili-povijesni-pothvat-nezamislivo-je-da-bi-bilo-tko-mogao-napraviti-nesto-toliko-tesko/795443.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da F1 mi je puno zanimljiviji sport :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> nickserv poludijo, brije da sam fulo pass
<weshmashian> gad
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/strane-zvijezde/netko-s-tako-malim-penisom-ne-bi-smio-nikad-nositi-tajice-402323
<Mmike> ima li jos koja drzava na svijetu koja je tak dala guze crkvi, osim nase?
<Mmike> katolickoj
<Mmike> ne racunam ove druge jos-gore religije :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Filipini
<jelly> dig denilo.com MX
<jelly> denilo.com.             300     IN      MX      0 .
<ivoks> “ustanovljena dijagnoza koja može uzrokovati štetne posledice po ugled Vojske Srbije”
<ivoks> danas i vojske imaju preglede i dijagnoze
<jelly> zgodan prijevod: Rainbow Dash se kod nas zove Duga Jurić
<SilverSpace> kako je "glupi" kerum upravu http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<ivoks> http://support2.microsoft.com/kb/933855
<ivoks> mater mikrosoftovsku
<api984> ivoks: sta ce ti windows mail… 
<ivoks> nije samo windows mail
<ivoks> bilo koji drugi alat
<jelly> koji vrag je opće Windows Mail
<api984> ivoks: uvijek je tako… 
<ivoks> ovi klijenti prelaze sa outlooka na open source rjesenje
<api984> jelly: ono outlook express klon
<ivoks> i zele exportirati adresar
<api984> ivoks: aaa
<ivoks> i outlook exporta u win1250
<api984> ivoks: cool
<ivoks> jer je to medjunarno priznati standard, naravno
<jelly> ivoks: pa dobro, prekodiraj i mirna bosna
<ivoks> ISO odobrio
<ivoks> :)
<api984> ivoks: adresar u ldif?
<ivoks> ja isto idem pisat ovdje...
<api984> ivoks: koji outlook
<ivoks> :)
<api984> ivoks: koja ver zapravo… 
<jelly> mislim zadnjih 20 godina prekodiravamo iz i u windows-1250
<obruT> Mmike: bas sam mislio da se o tome radi, znam da su penjali, ali eto nisam znao da su uspjeli :)
<api984> ivoks: win1250 to utf8 convert u nekom text edit
<ivoks> gle
<api984> notepad++ ili sl
<api984> mozda i kroz cli
<ivoks> ak ste vi tak naivni da vi to radite ljudima, super
<ivoks> ja im radje kazem obavezno klikni ovo
<api984> ivoks: ps nemoj zaboraviti NK2
<ivoks> i putim ih da si sami odrade
<api984> ivoks: NK2 je pravi adresar :D
<jelly> ivoks: u koji open source pucas adresare?
<ivoks> jelly: roundcube
<api984> ivoks: ajoj… 
<api984> ivoks: per acc
<api984> db import?
<ivoks> zato velim, nek si sami to rade
<jelly> bas smo se neki dan jebavali s tim kak importati adress grupe 
<jelly> (nikak)
<api984> ivoks: neka spreme fajl u USERNAME.CSV
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ja ne znam kaj si ti navalio api984 
<api984> ivoks: skripta s automatikom import s servera
<ivoks> imam rjesenje, prebacujem ga na korisnika
<ivoks> ne trebaju mi savjeti
<api984> ivoks: radim s tim sranjima daily
<jelly> dobro je dok to mozes
<api984> ivoks: i to moze proc
<ivoks> ono je vise bilo 'retardirani MS ne zna exportat iz outlooka u utf8'
<api984> ivoks: ovisi o win encodingu? od negdje povlaci cp1250
<ivoks> AAAAAAAaa
<ivoks> :)
<api984> zasto kick
<api984> sad cu flood odmah lupit
<ivoks> zato kaj ne prestajes pricati :)
<api984> :D
<ivoks> 13:50 < ivoks> ne trebaju mi savjeti
<api984> seen
<api984> ivoks: sry
<api984> ivoks: letim po zgradi… javim se pole
<ivoks> nemoj :D
<ivoks> http://support.jablocom.com/importing-contacts-from-outlook/
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30784886
<ivoks> wohooo
<SilverSpace> nastavlja se http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/366097/Talacka-kriza-u-Parizu-Napadac.html
<jelly> SilverSpace: sta se nastavlja
<jelly> "od ranije poznat policiji" "mentalno nestabilnoj osobi, koji se na ovakav korak odlučio neposredno nakon što mu je propala ljubavna veza"
<obruT> mlacenje slame po kanalu :)
<SilverSpace> http://khl.hr/rendulic-ozljeden-propustio-vecinu-utakmice/
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas
<SilverSpace> jelly: frka ne
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne.  Ovaj lik nema veze sa bilo cim drugim, takvih ima svaki mjesec u vijestima par komada
<SilverSpace> ne mozes reci da ni malo nije incinirana proslim dogadajima
<jelly> mogu
<jelly> sve pise, radi se o liku koji je i prije pravio sranja, a sad je puko
<SilverSpace> jelly: eh 
<jelly> samo sto obicno takvi dodju u vijesti tek kad pokokaju pola skole ili kina
<jelly> a ovaj ima "srecu" da je na krivom mjestu u krivo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> je samo da je prije ovih pizdarja popizdio sigurno ne bi otiso u postu i drzao taoce 
<SilverSpace> to je kao i sa samoubojicama kad jedan skoci i priaze se u medijima u par dana skoce jos par njih 
<jelly> ne bi sad nego za sest mjeseci, isti kufer
<jelly> razlika bi bila sto to ne bi ni primijetio jer nasi "novinari" ne bi prenijeli
<BotaniCar> Vec sam zaboravil kak je to imati toliko posla da ne stignes ni na gablec ni na IRC (znam, svetogrdje ) , kaima ? :) Spasavate samoubice ? :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/iGbw0c
<SilverSpace> bome se prosirili na istok 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi ih spasavali 
<SilverSpace> jos ih guramo 
<BotaniCar> +1 , vise picetine za neozenjene
<hbogner> woohoo, u kategoriji smo s albanijom :d
<SilverSpace> visi kad je spanjolska usla 
<SilverSpace> u nato
<jelly> albanija je u natou?
<hbogner> jelly, po ovoj slici je
<SilverSpace> pa je kaj se ne sjecate 
<jelly> ne
<SilverSpace> ukrali sat americkom predsjedniku klintonu 
 * jelly ne zna sta je rucao jucer
<hbogner> ha ha ha, joj sjecam se tog sa satom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> looool 
<SilverSpace> dosao im uu posjet i pozdravljao se sa okuplenima i netko mu maznuo sat 
<BotaniCar> Kakvi oportunisti,svaka cast :)
<jelly> "svaka t", jer "čas" je ukraden
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da svecka i finska nisu clanice ali ucestvuju u akcijama nato_a
<jelly> oni su pametni
<jelly> also, rusija
<jelly> caponatu sam jeo!
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj si na brzaka ginko drmnul, da se prisjetis ? :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> o bem ti glupe programe koji sami odlucuju kaj selektiras misem
<hbogner> idem selektirat dio teksta i on automatski zahvaca vise nego je oznaceno
<hbogner> fuuuj
<BotaniCar> Jos imas i izbor, a kukas ... :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zapravo da, neki caj sa rooibosom, mentom, koprivom, djumbirom i ginkom
<BotaniCar> Ha !
 * BotaniCar gugla rooibosu
 * jelly gleda da ga neki cistunac ne spota zbog sirokogrudog koristenja rijeci "caj"
<jelly> UVARAK
<BotaniCar> "Zbog vrijednog sastava i neškodljivog djelovanja može se koristiti kao zamjena za kofeinska i energetska pića." << ovo i redbull u kavu i dobijes sposobnost da vidis zvukove :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zapravo, ima i guarane i cola nut
<SilverSpace> << ovo i redbull u kavu i dobijes sposobnost  da vidis zvukove
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: umirem 
<jelly> http://www.amazon.de/Milford-schenkt-Energie-Kr%A4utertee-Minze-Ingwer-Ginkgo/dp/B00G7ZN9I2 iz Lidla
<jelly> stavili su ljute metvice, przi usta
<SilverSpace> zbog vas cu si morati poceti uplacivati posmrtnu pripomoc 
<BotaniCar> Valjda zbog netjaka, nebum ti ja sprovod financiral ( nemoj umrijeti, nemam za vijenac !) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne treba ti vijenac ne bus ga kak imao staviti 
<SilverSpace> v zemlu ne idem 
<SilverSpace> nece mene crvi grist
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ako zelis da ti aerspem pepeo, pocni sparati pare da mi ostavis za kartu ; idem s tobom na Himalaje, ima da te raspem po citavoj polutci :)
<BotaniCar> ( citavo vrijeme pretpostavljam da cu ja tebi plesati na grobeku, ne obrnuto ) :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1461711_994802607213779_4505269969601036390_n.jpg?oh=8e3d001e2ee1c17b2ed176e19228d9b6&oe=552D19E7
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ministrica-opacic-udarila-po-najslabijima-tko-se-ne-odazove-na-javne-radove-gubi-socijalnu-pomoc/722725.aspx  # o0o0o , to, napokon bu za socijalu ekipa morala i raditi nekaj, a ne samo nastancati 7ero djece :) 
<SilverSpace> hm pokusao sam si to zamisliti ali ne ide 
<SilverSpace> mislim na prvi link 
<BotaniCar> hehehe :) 
<BotaniCar> odem po klinca, 'majte se dobro ! 
<SilverSpace> baj
<jelly> > Investors have been sweeping up the Swiss currency as the ECB considers QE and as Europe's showdown with Russia over Ukraine adds to pressure on the euro.
<jelly> što znači da možda neće biti 1:1 franak:euro, nego dolar:euro
<jelly> ivoks: kak se zvao onaj paket za smtp/imap/antispam/kurac/palac/sve za mail na ubuntu?
<hbogner> he he he https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/tikve.pdf
<hbogner> neznam jeste procitali pricu: "tko s djavolom tikve sadi"
<hbogner> bilo u futuri 2002.
<hbogner> isjecak: "Đavolja odvjetnica je pogledala Mirka sažaljivim pogledom , primjerenim za gledanje pacijenta priključenog na aparate za održavanje životnih funkcija, kojima upravlja Microsoft-ov operativni sustav"
<jelly> ko je to pisao, izitpajn
<jelly> ha, to ima webu
<hbogner> http://www.cip.hr/pm/tekst.php?poezijaPage=13&film_id=2463
<jelly> poezijaPage :-)
<hbogner> ja ponovno citam i smijem se :D
<hbogner> princ pakla se zove Ante:D
<jelly> dobro, bar nije Antimon
<hbogner> ako nisi citao moja preoruka je da procitas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakva je utakmica bila
<Mmike> ja sam sad gledo zadnjih 4 minute
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak su 2 gola dobili
<Mmike> a s obzirom na rezsultat tak su cijelu tekmu igrali?
<Mmike> jelly, IZITPAJN!
<Mmike> jelly, di je taj lik? :)
<Mmike> Ante - princ pakla ;) How convinient :)
<jelly> https://imgur.com/r/PoliticalHumor/9BEGhat
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYDS8n_6I00
<datase`> YouTube: Dancing, Marching & Jumping Choco Poodle Dog - 0:00:30 - 532,534 views - 874 likes / 28 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za popizdit 
<SilverSpace> dosadna
<Mmike> ja sam isto
<Mmike> k'o da sam ivoksa pitao kakva je bila F1 utrka
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> o melita 
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> dugo te nisam vidio ovdje :D
<Mmike> bogme dugo nisi gled'o :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ocito da nisam :D
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> sad sam oficijelno star: doktorica mi prepisala voltaren za ledja
<SilverSpace> pikicu
<SilverSpace> ili tableticu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> bar me umirila da nije bubreg :-)
<jelly> tableticu
<jelly> ma cim znam da su ledja mogu i trpit
<SilverSpace> onda to nije jos nista tekk kad dobijes pikicu moras razmisljati
<jelly> http://rebecca.blackfriday/ dobro iskoristena top-level domena
<hbogner> jelly, dobar si, ja pijem brufene od 600mg :D
 * jelly nema pojma je li ibuprofen jaci od voltarena i u kojoj dozi
<SilverSpace> decki vjezbat malo 
<SilverSpace> bez vijezbe nema pomoci za leda 
<jelly> to sam se sjetio _nakon_ sto me pocelo trgat
<SilverSpace> ja sam imao grdih problema 
<SilverSpace> doktori me pripremali za operaciju
<hbogner> i ja se obicno sjetim kad uhvati
<hbogner> previse sjedenja, premalo kretanja
<weshmashian> 'pikicu' sam procito sa jednim 'c' ispred 'k' pa mi nije bilo nis jasno
<weshmashian> too much pr0n
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer :)
<Vlado9A3CY> James Bond je opet krenuo putem spasavanja svijeta :)
<jelly> Bond?
<jelly> https://github.com/matteoserva/MegaFuse
<CrazyLemon> James Bond?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i cura :)
<Vlado9A3CY> on je superheroj, sigurno je bio i linux freak :D
<Mmike> http://travel.amerikanki.com/most-peaceful-countries-in-the-world/4/
<Mmike> e pa
<Mmike> jebe me kolega da ne koristim {} i .format nego %s ili stovec i tuple na kraju
<Mmike> i sad nadjem neki lib koji je on pisao, pun {}ova
<Mmike> kako ce pive da lete opet :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20150115/1000/give_me_one_of_those_right_now_49.gif
<Mmike> dreck
<silverspace> yah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto i mene  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) sorry! :)
<Mmike> ugl, eto
<Mmike> radi
<SilverSpace> ma nista nemas problema 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/47181/imas-muda-za-ovo-
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/qvWPKe
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<Vlado9A3CY> moram na plac... uzas :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<zig> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<zig> 'kako igrati WoT na ubuntu?
<jelly> wot?
<zig> world of tanks
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=world%20of%20tanks%20ubuntu
<SilverSpace> google zna 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/t/cute/8omT0Iz
<SilverSpace> ke
<Marko> Večer ubuntu-hrovci
<Marko> imam problem sa zvukom na ubuntu 14.10. danas sam ga instalirao ali zvuk ne radi. pod postavkama za zvuk imam samo pod Output: Headphones
<Marko> laptop je HP 6830s
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> rade li na slusalicama 
<Marko> @SilverSpace da, na slušalicama radi
<Marko> prije instalacije ubuntu-a na 7 je radio zvuk normalno
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> kad pokrenes vlc 
<SilverSpace> ima li onda 
<SilverSpace> nije mozda stisan negdje
<Marko> sad cu probat instalirat vlc pa javim
<Marko> nema ni sa VL>C
<SilverSpace> kad pokrenes idi na postavke zvuka i vidi tamo 
<Marko> SilverSpace, evo slika postavka zvuka
<Marko> http://i.imgur.com/b01YhGv.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.linlap.com/hp-compaq_6830s
<SilverSpace> pise pod sound 
<SilverSpace> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0
<SilverSpace> kaze google da treba dodati ovo 
<SilverSpace> i nakon reboota da radi 
<Marko> ček da sad nađem tu datoteku :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<SilverSpace> evo ovo kazu treba dodat
<SilverSpace> u ovu /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SilverSpace> tesko je ovako znat 
<SilverSpace> morat ces googlat
<Marko> našao sam datoteku ali ne mogu je snimit kad dodam liniju
<SilverSpace> nisi je otvorio kao root
<Marko> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SilverSpace> da
<Marko> ok idem reboot pa javim
<SilverSpace> :)
<Marko> SilverSpace dodam ovu liniju šta si ti rekao ilii ovu šta piše na http://www.linlap.com/hp-compaq_6830s
<SilverSpace> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0
<SilverSpace> kazu da ovo 
<Marko> Neće i dalje
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> gledam neki kazu da radi neki ne 
<SilverSpace> jedan kaze da je rijesio tek kad je stavio novi bios
<Marko> sad gledam ovdje ako ima koja solucija: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<SilverSpace> u terminalu pokreni alsamixer
<Marko> ok
<SilverSpace> i vidi tamo 
<Marko> sve pojačao do kraja
<Marko> i dalje isto
<SilverSpace> melita: ima opcija speaker
<Marko> ima..i pojačao sam do kraja ali opet 0
<SilverSpace> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<SilverSpace> ops
<SilverSpace> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=34351.0
<SilverSpace> http://hr.comp.os.linux.narkive.com/vQRAKXqB/hardverski-problem
<Marko> evo idem probat
<SilverSpace> ne znam vidis da radi 
<SilverSpace> koja verzija ubuntu
<Marko> 14.10
<Marko> neće i dalje
<Marko> booo
<Marko> kao da nije driver instaliran
<Marko> pod postavkama zvuka
<Marko> a u alsamixer imam opciju za odaabrati zvučnu karticu
<SilverSpace> ako radi na slusalicama onda nije do drivera
<SilverSpace> probaj 
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam do cega bi bilo 
<Marko> ok..hvala na pomoći :)
<SilverSpace> aplay -l
<SilverSpace> jel on nesto pokaze 
<SilverSpace> to u terminalu
<SilverSpace> gdje god gledam kazu dodati options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Marko> http://pastebin.com/zg4WY8kz
<SilverSpace> grep 'audio' /etc/group
<SilverSpace> a ovo 
<Marko> audio:x:29:pulse
<SilverSpace> hm sve to bi trebalo raditi 
<Marko> da probam još ovo: zadnji post na kraju
<Marko> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=350107&p=2
<Marko> idem ga rebotat
<Marko> isti vrag
<SilverSpace> daj ispis na paste 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Marko> http://pastebin.com/U91v8GkC
<Marko> zadnja 3 reda sam sad dodao
<Marko> to sam našao na onoj francuskoj stranici
<SilverSpace> mislim da nisi dobro dodao 
<SilverSpace> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0
<SilverSpace> ovako bi red trebao bit dodan 
<SilverSpace> ili 
<SilverSpace> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<SilverSpace> probaj sa ova dva 
<SilverSpace> ovo sto si dodao obrisi 
<Marko> ok
<Marko> ali probao sam prije ove Å¡ta si mi sad napisao
<Marko> ova tri sam dodao zadnja
<SilverSpace> probas pojedinacno
<SilverSpace> a mozes i oba 
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> jebiga ne znam google mi je jedini izvor za taj laptop
<SilverSpace> http://lugge.wikidot.com/compaq-6830s
<gogo__> marko
<gogo__> marko
<gogo__> koji laptop imaš
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Audio
<SilverSpace> jel vidi audioo karticuž
<Marko> @SilverSpace: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Marko> @gogo:  HP 6830s
<gogo__> koji kernel
<Marko> e sad me puno pitaš :D
<gogo__> pa da
<Marko> nisam baš neki maher za to vidjet
<SilverSpace> uname -a
<Marko> kako da to vidim
<gogo__> umname -a
<gogo__> uname -a
<Marko> Linux HP-Compaq-6830s 3.16.0-23-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 21 17:56:17 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gogo__> Imao sam ja slično sranje s konpjutermom sve sam probao i nestao problem kad sam instalirao noviji kernel
<gogo__> možeš probat instalirati noviji kernel
<gogo__> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19-rc4-vivid/
<SilverSpace> kaze jedan lik da je rijesio upgradeom biosa
<Marko> hmmm...ovo sa bios-om mi je malo zahebano..bio sam zeznuo jedan komp pa sam ga nosio u servis
<Marko> da probam novi kernel
<SilverSpace> :)
<gogo__> probaj
<gogo__> al
<Marko> ili da probam 32 bitni ubuntu
<gogo__> probaj prije kernel
<gogo__> jel znaš koje pakete trebaš instalirati s ovog linka
<Marko> ne :)
<gogo__> samo
<gogo__> prije moraš ukloniti vlasničke drivere ako ih imaš instalirane 
<Marko> imam od drivera za wifi broadcom
<gogo__> ne za grafičku karticu
<gogo__> samo
<Marko> drajveri za grafu su se instalirao zajedno sa ubuntuom
<SilverSpace> ma nije to problem je u nekom modulu 
<SilverSpace> vec bi netko napisao za taj hp model da je nesto drugo 
<gogo__> http://pastebin.com/PW77n2Ry
<gogo__> skini ove linkove instaliraj i probaj jel radi onda
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Marko> instalirao pulseaudio volume control i sad u output stoji:
<Marko> speakers (unvailable), headphones (pluged in)
<Marko> a slušalice nisu uključene...hmmm
<Mmike> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2871653/scary-steam-for-linux-bug-erases-all-the-personal-files-on-your-pc.html
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan jutro
<Mmike> mlji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5xkMNIt-5k
<datase`> YouTube: The BIGGEST Hits Ever Seen from the NHL (HD) - 0:05:30 - 2,774,490 views - 12146 likes / 580 dislikes
 * Mmike ide uturit dd-wrt na svoj RAUTER
<Mmike> ivoks, de si ti kupio wordpress temu?
<Mmike> "OpenStack Grizzly is the name of the new OpenStack release."
<Mmike> wat? :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/UIeDGcB 
<infy-> :|
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan i tebi SilverSpace :)
<jelly> http://petapixel.com/2015/01/16/rc-plane-crashes-sea-captures-beautiful-underwater-scenes/
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi i danas isoo na plac :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> danas sam samo kavu ujutro skuhao :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i imao sam hexchat issue nakon jucerasnjeg apdejta... bio mi je nevidljiv na desktopu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: danas nema vise ni u nhl_u vise takvih grubosti 
<Vlado9A3CY> ali rijesio sam... :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ne pa to je od ove sezone
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> 23. kol 2012 je objavljeno 
<SilverSpace> ni tad vec nije bilo 
<SilverSpace> postrozili su dosta 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas za kodi nadojeb za nhl mozes gledat sve tekme 
<SilverSpace> ili samo sazetak sa tekme 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma to moram slozit, nikak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jos uvijek sam xbmcjast
<Mmike> strah me prec na kodi :D
<Mmike> najvise mi je to zbog F1 da mogu gledat
<vileni> meni kodi super radi
<vileni> sad sam stavio send youtube to xbmc plugin
<vileni> pa si napravim queue na laptopu
<vileni> i onda gledam na tv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni na android playeru  puno bolje radi kodi 
<Mmike> meni i xbmc super radi :)
<Mmike> al' budemo apgrejdali veceras
<Mmike> kad dete zaspi
<Mmike> da stignem popravit, jer ak nece moc baltazara gledat...
<vileni> koliko je star sad?
<SilverSpace> mene kod upgadea najvise muci ka mi se sve baze razdrmaju 
<SilverSpace> rijetko da ostanu ok
<vileni> ja taman mijenjam htpc toliko cesto koliko oni mijenjaju verzije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ovaj nuc doduse, mislim da ce dugo biti u ovoj ulozi
<vileni> samo cu mu disk apgrejdati
<vileni> ili uloziti u nas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: franko je najrade gledao a je to 
<Mmike> vileni, godinu i pol
<vileni> ja sam dosta dugo imao traktor toma i peppa pig na htpcu
<vileni> za slucaj da dodje rodbina sa djecom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hajde priznaj da si to ti gledao :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> nisam
<vileni> baltazara bi gledao doduse
<vileni> i letece medvjedice
<vileni> ovo novo mi bezveze
<vileni> dora, spuzva i ovi navedeni
<SilverSpace> talicni tom i ponco i toro
<SilverSpace> jebo ovo danas pogotovo ove japanske
<vileni> trebao bi mi pulse-cec adapter
<vileni> za ovaj setup
<vileni> tv nezna sta se dogadja
<vileni> kad sam imao rpi sa xbmc, onda je on palio i gasio tv
<Mmike> ponco i toro, da
<Mmike> i eustahije brzic
<Mmike> taj je zakon :D
<Mmike> LJUBICE ZUBICE :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fino su ti rekli tam na jubitou :D
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kojem 
<Mmike> ono di si nazvao sve one koji su prekrizili listic kretenima :)
<SilverSpace> nis gledao 
<SilverSpace> setaci 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je drago sto ima cca 60kk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: inace vec prva recenica nije istinita u videu proizvoljno izrecena 
<Mmike> zarez?
<SilverSpace> zenska uopce nije tocno izrekla ustav
<SilverSpace> nego onako ofrlji
<SilverSpace> ustav i zakon su potpuno jasni  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ustavzakon.png
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> al' kakve to ima veze s mojim komentarom? :)
<Mmike> inace, nit zakon nit ustav nisu bas jasni :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u ustavu je vazna zadnja recenica
<SilverSpace> da se sve regulira zakonom 
<SilverSpace> tj. ureduje 
<SilverSpace> i u zakonu zadnja recenica sve govori 
<Mmike> i dalje ne vidim kakve to ima veze s mojim komentarom :)
<SilverSpace> kojim 
<SilverSpace> Članak 29.
<SilverSpace> Glasuje se samo za kandidate navedene na glasačkom listiću.
<SilverSpace> danas je i olujic na nu2 trkeljao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ti si se pogubio sav :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> sinhronizacija MLP je strgana, neko je glumcima dao nepotpun/dupli tekst, i u svakoj epizodi bar 1-2 puta likovi ponavljaju iste recenice jednom na pravom, drugi put na krivom mjestu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/umro-vozac-tesko-ozlijeden-u-prometnoj-nesreci-u-zagrebu/1276475/
<Mmike> gadno :/
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je MPL?
<jelly> MLP.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo su ga vec vatrogasci razvalili pajos 
<jelly> Mmike: http://mojtv.hr/serije/18825/moj-mali-poni.aspx
<SilverSpace> pa jos strasnije izgleda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> iz kontra smjera ti doleti auto
<Mmike> bum-tres, nemosh nish
<Mmike> a ovom je doletio kamion
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> zena pere dijete
<Mmike> i cujem najednom kak se mali histericno dere
<Mmike> a zena: "Ne van kade! Ne van kade! Uzet cu ti tus! LUKA NE PO MAMI!"
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> sad bih slikao da vidim kak izgleda kad izadju van, al' mislmi da bih ostao bez testisa, pimpeka i desne ruke :)
<SilverSpace> da :) to jeradio i franko 
<jelly> "uzet cu ti tus"... sta mu ga je dala?! :-)
<SilverSpace> zabavno mu politi mamu
<SilverSpace> hrt2 SW
<SilverSpace> franko je ovisnik sve zivo ima 
<SilverSpace> torbu pernicu omote za knjige 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-18
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: budu oni nakon godinu dana kao i grad Minken
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Cijene nafte ispod 30 dolara po barelu, slijedi daljnji pad
<SilverSpace> hm
<dodobas> a stas' ... kad padaju onda cijene goriva ne padaju jer ... mi smo kupili gorivo po vecoj cijeni pa sad moramo po toj prodavati... a kad rastu odmah dizu...
<dodobas> koja je to prijevara
<jelly> uobičajena
<jelly> isto kao što je uobičajeno da se kod nas tuže ljudi da > cijene goriva ne padaju ... i onda kad padaju
<SilverSpace> dodobas: joj kaj ti tak ne radis :) 
<SilverSpace> spekulatni 
<dodobas> e... imam na laptoptu neke 'windows recovery' i 'intel rapid start - iffs' particije
<dodobas> jel se moze to maknut a da se windosi ne crashaju
<SilverSpace> dodobas: koji windozi
<dodobas> 8.1 misilm..
<SilverSpace> ak je 10 ni za zivu glavu
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to isto
<Hrki> jutro!
<Hrki> jedno nooob pitanje
<Hrki> gledam malo na routeru
<Hrki> kaj tocno znaci ovaj nastavak recimo za ip 192.168.0.5/32
<Hrki> ovih /32 ?
<dodobas> netmask ...
<hbogner> dodobas, od kad ti imas windowse na laptopu???
<ivoks> kakva pobjeda
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nebuju :)
<ivoks> www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/att-picks-canonical-to-provide-ubuntu-os-for-cloud-enterprise-applications
<Mmike> ivoks: old news :)
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> s obzrom da ProjectCars ne dolazi za SteamOS (niti ce doci), moram ili kupiti PS4 ili instalirati windowse na destkop
<ivoks> nabrijavam se :)
<ivoks> treba nam jos jedan takav :)
<dodobas> hbogner: a partnerica ih ima... i hoce neki linux...
<hbogner> ahaa
<Mmike> lol
<dodobas> a na pitanje... trebaju li tebi uopce windowsi ... odgovor je ... pa trebat ce mi ...
<Mmike> to je k'o kad postanes vegeterijanac by choice jer ti je partnercija vegica :)
<Mmike> dodobas: za project cars, recimo :)
<vileni> jeftinije ti windowse instalirait
<Hrki> dodobas a jel ti znas kak se mozda filtriraju ip adrese, recimo u opciji: Src. adress IN zasto moram napisati bas 192.168.0.55 a ne radi recimo *.*.*.55 ?
<Mmike> vileni: da, gledam bas jel' moram 10 ili ce raditi i na 7
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> vidio sam win10 preksinoc kod frendova, i ono... ok su, kajjaznam
<dodobas> vileni: ma onda dobivam pitanja... instalirala sam neki norton antivirus... jel to ok... pa 14 dana kasnije... sad mi se nece updejtat i trazi me da platim ... 
<Mmike> malo ruzno vizualno, al' meni sve ruzno na kaj nisam navikao
<Mmike> jebemti, kava u autopraoni + cola zero = nije dobro, crijeva su preuzbudjena :)
<dodobas> uglavnom pitanja na koja ne znam 'tocan' odgovor
<dodobas> nemam pojma sto je 'in' na windowsima, ovih zadnjih 5 godina
<dodobas> zadnji windowsi koje sam koristio bili su 'windows 2000'
<vileni> Mmike: ma stavi 10, koga briga ako te spijuniraju :)
<Mmike> vileni: spijuniraju
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> Mmike: upisi u gugl, imat ces materijala i previse :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> mislm, uvijek ima rantanja 
<Mmike> nisam mislio da je to nesh ozbiljno
<vileni> pa navodno nije
<vileni> ali to microsoft tvrdi :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma daj svaki dan koristis windoze znamo mi :) 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ako znate... zasto onda niste intervenirali ???
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/arduidht11.png
<SilverSpace> moja okolina
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> pa ps4 nije kompatibilan sa ps3, tj, nemre vrtit ps3 igre
<Mmike> pa sta ce mi to onda
<vileni> pa za nove igre
<vileni> nadam se da imaju i novi PSN
<Mmike> a Pcars radi samo na ps4
<Mmike> gt6, recimo, radi na ps3
<vileni> radi i na ps4
<jelly> nema za xbox one?
<Mmike> vileni: jesi siguran? veli google da je ps4
<vileni> gt6
<Mmike> gt6
<vileni> pa mora biti na ps4, igrao sam ga
<Mmike> "In February 2013, Sony's Computer Entertainment Europe senior vice president Michael Denny claimed that Gran Turismo 6 will remain a PlayStation 3 title, despite the recent unveiling of the PlayStation 4.[4][5]"
<vileni> osim ako je to bilo na ps3
<vileni> hm
<Mmike> jelly: mozda ti i nisi lud
<vileni> what
<Mmike> mozda bolje xbox uzeti?
<Mmike> bwah, gt6 opce ne postji za to
<vileni> naravno da ne postoji
<vileni> imas forzu zato
<vileni> gt6 je playstation exclusive
<vileni> kao sto je forza za xbox
<Mmike> ac postoji za xbox
<vileni> ali navodno je forza bolja
<vileni> asseto corsa?
<vileni> gle, bolje si slozi steambox
<vileni> i stavi win na njega
<vileni> i ja ti sheram corsu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj ce ti PS
<vileni> ionako koristim steam 3 puta tjedna
<Mmike> vileni: setambox podrazumjeva graficku od bar 1500 kuna
<vileni> Mmike: a ova 780?
<vileni> mislim, za sto ju koristis
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa za igrat se, da nemoram dualbootat i gnjvit se s windozama
<Mmike> vileni: pa za
<Mmike> vileni: rfactor :)
<vileni> rfactor bi radio na mom mobitelu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas dijete doma njim se bavi, a ne Ps 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa to je i za njega!
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> da bude novi Juha Kankunen :)
<Mmike> ili Ari Vatannen :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali ozbiljno, steambox, steam kontroler, sheras si igre i mir
<Mmike> vileni: kak jak hardver trebam za to? :(
<Mmike> brb, idem se prebacit u ofis
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXFRN2IujYg
<datase> YouTube: RMB - Redemption - 0:03:08 - 1038949 views - 2893 likes / 71 dislikes
<ivoks> koja su to bila luda vremena
<vileni> Mmike: pa gle, imas graficku
<vileni> treba ti i3 i 8gb rama
<vileni> bolje i5
<vileni> ali vise od toga ne
<vileni> a graficku za komp uzmes neku polovnu za ~600kn
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to se neda slusati :) boli glava 
<ivoks> kaj ti znas hadezeovac :)
<nicols> oj
<nicols> dobro jutro
<dodobas> imam ja neki ati... koji je malo rudario... 
<dodobas> 6950 mislim, mogu provjeriti
<nicols> jel se ko razumije u grafičke tablete? one za crtanje?
<nicols> htejl bi kupit nešto djetetu (i sebi) da nije preskupo, ali da ipak radi solidno
<nicols> pod linuxom, ofkors :)
<ivoks> 29 dolara za barel
<ivoks> dakle...
<jelly> nagradno je pitanje hoce li s.arabija sad izmislit rat
<nicols> hebo barel.... koliko dolara da dam za taj tablet
<ivoks> jelly: ili iran :)
<nicols> ima ih od 10 do 1000 $ na ebayu
<ivoks> kapa dolje americi
<ivoks> ukinuli sankcije iranu
<jelly> ivoks: wtf, zasto bi iran _sad_ to nparavio?
<ivoks> pa nek se sad iran i saudijci dogovore
<ivoks> a da nema religije, dogovorili bi se odmah
<jelly> to ce bit nikad 
<ivoks> al ovak... mogu se samo pobit :)
<jelly> makar je saudijcimalova bitna, ne religija
<jelly> ali ako mogu iskoristit religiju kao izgovor za dizanje cijene...
<ivoks> pa ne dizu cijenu
<ivoks> oni ju ruse
<ivoks> zele veci dio trzista
<ivoks> a iran nije u opecu
<ivoks> pa ce i oni htjeti veci dio trzista
<ivoks> i dok se njih dvoje trsi, rusi i venezuela ce skapavati
<vileni> dodobas: koliko cijenis 6950? svi atiji su rudarili :)
<dodobas> vileni: a pojma nemam, mogu je prvo dati na test ... pa ako radi onda nesto dogovorimo ako ti se dogovara :)
<vileni> dodobas: to zvuci ok, ali mozda ce mmike biti zainteresiran prvo posto njemu treba steambox :)
<vileni> ja imam kombinaciju isto za steambox, ali onda bih morao rotirati graficke da mi nvidia zavrsi u njemu
<dodobas> vileni: ma Mmike, on mi vise nece na oci izac... zavuko se ko mis u sir ...
<hbogner> Mmike, đes ba?
<hbogner> evo ti jos jedan http://jebo.me/pas/7l
<vileni> ima jos jedna fora kombinacija koja bi mozda radila, sloziti steambox kao virtualku, passtrough-at graficku u virtualku
<vileni> i onda steam linkom streamati na tv
<vileni> ili direktno na laptop
<vileni> gdje god treba
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da ukinuli ali im ameri opet hoce uvesti zbog balistickih raketa 
<SilverSpace> boli glava od jutra
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a to ti je tako kad politicaris od ranog jutra :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: moras malo :)
<SilverSpace> za ovaj mjesec sam zavrsio sa ebay 
<SilverSpace> postar ce poludjeti 
<nicols> hbogner@kocka LOL :)
<nicols> SilverSpace: već? :)
<hbogner> nicols, :)
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q91QoCG-hpw
<datase> YouTube: Nick Beat - Technodisco [Pascal-F.E.O.S remix] - 0:03:51 - 3888 views - 24 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: kvalitetna glazba iz tog doba, a ne ovi viva-drek-hitovi :)
<Mmike> vileni: kako kuciste da si uzmem za taj stimbox. Naime, taj stimbox bi onda mogo i kodija hostat :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa da
<vileni> a neko itx koje ti se svidja
<vileni> meni je onaj fractal 304 taman
<vileni> imam i thermaltake v1
<vileni> a recimo antec fusion ti je fora, daju se naci jeftino
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> neko tannje bi mi trebalo
<vileni> ili mozart
<vileni> pogledaj antec fusion
<Mmike> da, bas gledam :)
<vileni> ja sam ga imao
<vileni> mali problem kod njega je napajanje
<vileni> ide normalno oblikom, ali ne vuce zrak od ispod
<SilverSpace> nicols: je vec :( imam mjesecni limit za ebay :)
<Mmike> vileni: hm, pa s obzirom da mi telka moze max 1280x768 (ili kak vec), mozda bi i losija grafa bila ok
<Mmike> komplikacije :)
<tonil> Mmike, nice want more
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ti si rekao da si jeo u IKEA-i , imas kaj za preporuciti i kakve su im cijene ? 
<DomaMuffin> Moram sestri po djecju sobu tamo, pa sam mislio s Filipom posjetiti restach 
<DomaMuffin> E, kak vidim koji mi je trenutni zadani dsn , osim da pogledam resolv.conf ? 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kaj nisi iso jucer/prekjucer?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nisam , sestra se javila da bi isla i ona vidsjeti sobu, pak se javila da joj se auto sjebo i da se morala vratiti doma, poslije mi se nije dalo 
<DomaMuffin> Da smo isli, javio bih ti se
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: ak koristis resolvconf (a kol'ko znam svi linuxi koriste taj resolver), onda /etc/resolv.conf, da
<Mmike> ja u ikeji jedem one okruglice, jedino
<Mmike> drugo bas nisam probao
<Mmike> imali su rebrica nekad, skroz skroz nelosa, al' vis enemaju
<Mmike> kash ic?
<Mmike> pa da dodjem i ja  s lukom
<hbogner> Mmike, ping
<Mmike> hbogner: pong, brate, cekaj, low priority mi je to :)
<tonil> lol
<dodobas> navodno... ima dolje hot-dog za 3 kn
<hbogner> Mmike, kak si me onda prije gnjavio, ... sad mi cudno :D
<Mmike> prvo htpc, pa percona, pa juju, pa hrana, pa ikeja, pa kavu moram napravit, pa tek oda dodjes na red :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: u 16h ustajem iz stolice i idem po Filipa, nakon toga krecemo. Nepoznanice su mi : vrijeme putovanja do vrtica, vrijeme potrebno da obucem dijete, vrijeme potrebno da stignem do IKEA-e. Mogu sao reci "idemo popodne" :) 
<hbogner> joj vidis, kava
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: eh, ja necu moc prije 18 bit tamo nikako :(
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ovim gore sam htio reci da se ni ja ne nadam ranije :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: jedino ak bi se moooooooooozda probali dogovorit da odete prvo gledat sobu pa se nadjemo poslije na jedenju
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: onda se cujemo pa vidimo
<Mmike> naime, ja nisam ukalkulirao majka-faktor
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: moze ovo da prvo pogledamo sobu. Kaj je majka faktor, ono kad ona ode na posao a tebi ostavi kucanskih poslova za cca 16 radnih sati uz opasku "ionako radis od doma" ? :) 
<Mmike> ne, neg mozda ima neku drugu kombinaciju pa nemremo u ikeju
<Mmike> uputio sam sluzbeni upit, cekam odgovor skoro :)
<Mmike> ocekujem, pardon
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hoocx6G7y8
<DomaMuffin> Pardon, uz opasku "nemoj pocinjati s 'radim,od doma', kurac vi informaticari radite" :) 
<datase> YouTube: Sven Väth & Pascal F.E.O.S. - 20.11.1993 - 2:33:24 - 19919 views - 126 likes / 0 dislikes
<vileni> e rebrica u ikei, za te pare su super bila
<DomaMuffin> "te pare" ? 
<vileni> Mmike: mozes i slabiju graficku, u antec fusion ionako ne stane neka velika mislim, sumnjam da je u drugim kucistima bolje
<vileni> DomaMuffin: pa nesto jeftino bilo
<vileni> ispod 30kn
<DomaMuffin> Samo kosti u umaku , ili je bilo i mesa ? :O) 
<vileni> mislim, nesto su mi bolja u rnb
<vileni> ali ono
<vileni> tamo su 75kn
<vileni> bilo je mesa
<SilverSpace> pazi ti ovo imamo babu kaj se uselila u garazu do nasega ulaza i kaj je ilegalno dobila prikljucak za struju i ilegalno se prikljucila na struju i kanalizaciju i sad je napisala pismo predstavniku stanara kojeg smo mi izabrali da je lopov i da nis ne radi i da ona hoce biti predstavnik stanara da je pametnija i mlada
<Mmike> vileni: e, bili smo na rebricama u nekadasnjem NK rudes - jako dobro, fakat jako dobro
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol :)
<SilverSpace> na struju* /vodu/ i kanalizaciju
<jelly> SilverSpace: takvim bahatima se treba suprostavit i glasno i tiho zakonski jer inace bude po njihovom
<SilverSpace> jelly: jos se namjerno parkira pred ulaz
<jelly> i svaki mjesec zvat elektru da joj gase struju
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: fino, recite joj da predstavnik sustanara ne prima placu, ima mjesecni popis obaveza i nema ovlast samostalnog odlucivanja. Pa bu prestala.
<jelly> SilverSpace: to se bar rijesi paukom
<SilverSpace> jelly: legalno ima struju i sat 
<DomaMuffin> +1 za pauk, mi smo tu imali entuzijastu kojeg smo tak rijesili 
<jelly> nakon 2-3 puta naucio?
<SilverSpace> koji bahatluk 
<DomaMuffin> Nakon 2x , prvo je platio za sebe, ona je jednom pozvao goste k sebi i nalozio im da se parkiraju kak ne treba. Kad je njima platio troskove pauka, prestao je. 
<SilverSpace> i kao ona je sad suvlasnik ulaza zgrade
<SilverSpace> a nema nista sa ulazom 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol 
<SilverSpace> fakat neki nemaju reda ni morala
<DomaMuffin> A cuj, svi imaju novcanik :) 
<ivoks> jelly: kome da se obratim? ono, spreman sam placati ozbiljne novce za normalni link u uredu :)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: brze ti je ured preselit', primjeti kak nemam smajli na kraju recenice
<ivoks> dam jebeni bubreg za link
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> platim optiku
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: ima nade, tcom je ubro neku paru iz EU za poboljsanje infrastrukture, nazovi KAM-a i pitaj da se uguzis, nama su na Kozjak isfurali optiku, a brijem da smo jedini korisnik u krugu od ~500m 
<ivoks> za cijelo selo
<ivoks> samo mi dajte internet!! :)
<Mmike> KAM, BUM, TAM
<Mmike> jebote terminologije
<hbogner> firma mi ima opciju uzeti optiku 200/100, ali ne gazda kaze 12/1.2 je dosta
<hbogner> sad samo cekam pitanje kak da se spoji od dome u ured na server :D
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj bi se gazda spajao na servere, nema tebe za to ? :D
<hbogner> da si skine neke fajlove
<hbogner> to spajanje se mislilo
<DomaMuffin> U interesu vode na tvoj mlin se nadam da skida bluray pornice s firminog servera :)
<rut> a sto ce vam optika .. pa ja imam i neznam sto bi sa tim 
<DomaMuffin> Meni dobro dodje kad imam vise simultanih spajanja nekam, sefica gleda neke edu materijale na drugom racunalu, a kolege gledaju pornjavu
<rut> eto samo radi pornjave 
<rut> pa to moze uzivo rade nego prek optike
<DomaMuffin> Ja sad banaliziram, pornjava isto tako moze biti neki multimedijalni edu tecaj. 
<DomaMuffin> Ili 20 RDP konekcija :)
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, kod tebe to ne moze biti, tvoji klijenti nemaju para za 20 windows licenci :D
<rut> mislis ?
<DomaMuffin> naravno da ne, zajebavam 
<rut> da nebi bilo x3 .. 
<DomaMuffin> Kaj x3 ? Ne moraju kupovati tri licence za svako radno mjesto, nece biti vece face. Nije to isto kao kad imas tri ferarija 
<rut> sto ivoks place za optikom . barem tu kod nas u OS daju firmama i mole na koljenima iskonovci da predu na iskon za sitne pare
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam, ali daj adresu pa ti mogu reci koliko kosta dovuci optiku i dslam u tvoje selo... ili bar dati broj KAM-a koji nije totalni tudum
<DomaMuffin> rut: pa i ivoks i ja smo se slozili da je brze premjestiti ured ( npr u Osjek) nego docekati pristojnu vezu u zagrebu 
<rut> neznam kak je u ZG . u OS ako ima optike novci su smjesni (za firme)
<jelly> u zg je zivo sranje
<rut> ako nema opet ti kazu prokopaj sam i dobis ju odmah 
<ivoks> jelly: 2. resnicki gaj 2b
<jelly> aha, ista meta isto odstojanje
<rut> evo ... 2.000,00 za 20 Mbps pa nadalje...
<rut> to puno ?
<DomaMuffin> rut: sto znaci "20 Mbps pa nadalje" ? Dobijem za 2kkn 20Mbps i više, ako provider u tm trenutku ima više?
<DomaMuffin> Mrzim kad ircam nakon slanja maila, pocnem pisati HR znakove :) 
<rut> 2000kn za 20/20 .. 
<rut> al kak mi sad kaze kolegica sve se da dogovorit .. moze i manje :)) 
<rut> razne su opcije i mogucnosti ... samo da se proda :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: to je business usluga, ono što su prije zvali "stalna veza".  Dobiješ optiku do lokacije, lajna je samo za tebe i to što je link dignut na 1Gpbs tebe ne zanima, plaćaš 20/20M i opremu na mjesečnoj bazi
<DomaMuffin> jelly: jasno mi je kako izgleda opticka infrastruktura za poslovne korisnike, jebuckam ruta jer se nespretno izrazio. Inace se to meni desava
<rut> muffin to je bilo copy/paste :)
<rut> dam ti mail pa jebuckaj nju :P
 * DomaMuffin se sjeca kad su u doba modema u METRO dofurali 2Mb link , nisam nikad vise .. edu filmova skinuo dcc-om :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jebate #onokad si pirateriju skidao prek irca :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ima tog jos uvijek ? 
<obruT> ja sam uglavnom knjigice skido prek irca
<DomaMuffin> Uvijek si bio cudan :) 
<Mmike> 2k kuna za 20/20?
<Mmike> tko je tu lud? :)
<rut> to puno za firmu ?
<jelly> Mmike: prejeftino?
<DomaMuffin> Danas, kad mozes dobiti slicnu uslugu kao privatna osoba za red velicine manju cijenu .. netko bi mogao reci da je puno
<DomaMuffin> Primjetite da sam napisao slicnu uslugu ! 
<jelly> slazem se, ako gledas samo bw
<rut> muffin ako je za firmu 2k puno a je* ti onda takvu firmu 
<DomaMuffin> To ti je, puca mojoj shefici patka za garantirani bendvit, za podrsku i bilo kaj osim brzine/cijene. 
<jelly> al da, cijene su formirane takve kakvo je trziste
<DomaMuffin> rut: jebaj ga brate, jel bi ti 2 kilokune radije zajeo za prezentaciju ili dao za neki tamo internet ? 
<rut> vise na wc papir potrosite na mjesecnoj bazi 
<Mmike> jelly: pa puno
<Mmike> kak prejeftino?
<rut> pa kad usporedujete to sa dsl-om 
<rut> pa nema tu usporedbe
<Mmike> ma kakvim DSLom
<Mmike> gle ovo
<Mmike> http://amis.hr/optika_cjenik.php
<Mmike> 50/50 - 150 kuna
<Mmike> optika
<jelly> da, tamo di je ima
<jelly> ovdje nema nis
<Mmike> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/optika
<rut> a koliko im je doplata za satlnu IP ?
<Mmike> jelly: aha, to je s dovlacenjem i kopanjem i svime? ono, ti si prvi, pa plati?
<Mmike> jelly: onda sorry, to je skroz ok cijena :)
<Mmike> rut: a debilno puno, oko 400 kuna, mislim
<Mmike> ugl, HT daje optiku za 400 kuna, 100/100, mislim
<jelly> bas me zanima kakve ce cifre ovi moji izvuci
<DomaMuffin> jelly: "ovdje nema nish" nije bas tako, ako ima bakra vec je lakse - bar su kanali tamo
<jelly> Mmike: to je super
<hbogner> Mmike, 200/100 za cca 280+pdv za poslovne
<hbogner> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/poslovni/paketi-poslovni/ultra-max
<Mmike> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/paketi/ultra-max/ultra-max3-l
<Mmike> 450 kuna za 100/100 bez ugovorne obveze
<Mmike> PROMOTIVNA PONUDA:
<Mmike> Prva 3 mjeseca uključena Turbo brzina 100/20 Mbit/s
<Mmike> Brzina nakon prva 3 mjeseca 60/10 Mbit/s
<jelly> i jos 20kn za VPS ak oces stalni ip :-)
<Mmike> kaj su ovi ludi isto? :)
<Mmike> jelly: da :D
<Mmike> aha, jos 30 kuna na to ako hoces 200/100 
<jelly> jer neces uzimat stalni ip za +150-200kn od lokalnih lihvara
<DomaMuffin> Iss, kak ja vise nish ne znam, kaj je "Microsoft Application Virtualization for RDS, Ver5.1" ili "Microsoft Desktop Optimization Pack for Software Assurance 2015" ?! 
<Mmike> daklem, kak namountat fakin lvm kojeg koristi kvm na hostu
<Mmike> u dev maperu opce ne vidim patricije
<DomaMuffin> Lol, kao MS partner mogu skinuti "R Server for Hadoop on Red Hat"
<Mmike> kpartx
<Mmike> <- glupan
<jelly> Mmike: kaj imas LV koji je cijeli disk od VM-a?
<DomaMuffin> od hosta, ne ? 
<jelly> ae, nasao si sam :-)
<Mmike> jelly: yp
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> imam vg rastegnut preko cijelog mdadm raid-0 polja (jer nisam znao da LVM raid0 briju ima u sebi, mdadm mi je skroz nepotreban)
<Mmike> i onda mi svaka virtualka unutar tog VGa napravi lv za sebe
<Mmike> al' ga onda installer particionira i tak to sve
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> ZIMA
<DomaMuffin> Nema snijega,a zima, jad :( 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/dalje-lopovske-prste-s-ii-mirovinskog-stupa/868860.aspx
<Mmike> hihihi
<Mmike> jos uvijek zelite ostati u .hr? :)
<DomaMuffin> Da, nisam ja problem nego oni. Nek oni idu
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> a mislim, ak te nije briga za buducnost, ostani tu i nadaj se da ce bit bolje...
<DomaMuffin> Smijem nekaj i radit' da bude bolje ? :D
<Mmike> pa ak se ne kandidiras i ne objasnjs ovima da ne jebu po mirovinama, ne
<Mmike> plus, vidi trendove, broj umirovljenih raste a broj ovih kaj uplacuju pada
<Mmike> ja se nadam da buju moji starci dobijali svoje mirovine dok su zivi
<Mmike> ja necu sigurno
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: http://it.slashdot.org/story/16/01/17/1936211/lastpass-vulnerable-to-extremely-simple-phishing-attack
<DomaMuffin> vidjeh
<DomaMuffin> Aco ti je sve rekao 
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> aha, na FB
<Mmike> aj pejstaj, ne radi mi FB s posla :)
<DomaMuffin> Mene,recimo, iritira kad mi u popupu napise da mi je neki site pass isti kao master pass. Kaj to ima znati netko tko mi stoji iza ledja i ceka da mu pokazem nekaj na tom sajtu
<DomaMuffin> Rek'o ti je nesto kao "aha, phising, s tim mozes provaliti bilo sto" :)
<Hrki> isusati ja cu popizdit, pa kako je moguce da se komp nece upaliti ni u safe modu ?
<Hrki> pokrenem safemode i ista stvar, upali se i resetira ?
<Hrki> jel moguce da je harddisk tako u kurcu ?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kak mislis - sve mi je reko?
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: hardverski problem ?
<Mmike> po meni je reko da je laspass debilana za koristiti
<Mmike> suludo je drzati passworde i takve stvari na javnom on-line dreku
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: pa, fising, nije (IMO) vezano s tim koliko je sam password manager siguran. Ako te ja sjebem tako da mi das parametre za pristup - jebi ga. Sad, dal je parametar za pristup 2FA, password ili tvoje oko samo komplicira ili pojednostavljuje stvar - ako si mi dao, dao si
<DomaMuffin> Jebga, ako te jako tucem, reci ces mi pass - samo je pitanje kak jako zelim tvoj pass
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> citaj kaj vele
<Mmike> 'izrazito je lako napraviti napad'
<Mmike> za sjebat, recimo, internet bankarstvo od zabe ili pbza se moras malo vise izjebat
<DomaMuffin> Pa, da. Ali ne napadas pass manager nego korisnika - MITM-as 
<Mmike> al' ono, to je banka, pa ak im se nesh sjebe, njihova odgovornost
<DomaMuffin> da, slazem se da je pre lako
<Mmike> a ovo je cuvaoc passworda
<Mmike> di mogu bit i tokeni/pinovi za u banku i svukud
<DomaMuffin> Al, i u primjeru koji je dao - samo treba gleadt. Njegova ekstenzija ocito ima "pw" i nije ekstenzija nego domena
<Mmike> neodgovorno je koristiti takav servis, rekao bih :D
<DomaMuffin> I jebi ga. 
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: brijem da je, mada jedino sam preselio HDD na novi komp
<DomaMuffin> Mene vise brine to sto su nasli vektor u kojem je 2FA olakotan element za napadaca. A to vrijedi za kojekuda
<Hrki> pa je moguce da je HDD tako u banani?
<Hrki> skeniro sam disk i nema badsektore i slicno
<Hrki> ali meni se windowsi nece bootati na novoj konfi sa starim diskom
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: kad bootas s CD-a/USB-a i pokrenes repair, kaj bude ? 
<DomaMuffin> "nemam instalaciju" 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: nacelno ikea kup, sad i zena oce ic kupovat
<DomaMuffin> \o/ ocemo i pojest nekaj ? :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: pa se cujemo onda oko 16:30 da vidimo di ste kaj se, ja nju skupim oko 17, idemo po dete i picimo v ikeju, znaci 18:15 smo tamo najranije
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> tom se i nadam :D
<Hrki> verovo ili ne u jebenoj firmi nema INSTALACIJSKI CD od winsi :D
<DomaMuffin> WOOO WOOO WOOO 
<DomaMuffin> Odnosno, WUB ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJInQJJKhk0
<datase> YouTube: Borderlands 2: More Wub Wub Wub (PC) - 0:00:16 - 2361 views - 25 likes / 2 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: ne da vjerujem nego sam napisao da ce tako biti, na nevidjeno :) 
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: majku mu naso san win dvd
<Hrki> sad pazi pokrenem recovery
<Hrki> stavim ona startup fix i kaze da nemoze srediti
<Hrki> odem u command prompt
<Hrki> i ispada da su windowsi na d:
<Hrki> c:
<Hrki> su nekih 25 fajlova, datiranih iz 1995
<DomaMuffin> :-) Fino :) 
<Hrki> a je? :D
<DomaMuffin> Pa jesi rek'o da si nas'o windowse na drugoj particiji? Slozi si boot loader kak treba i bok 
<Hrki> pa kaj ja znam kak su im, jebemti, tu nam je otisao ITovac i sad mene jebu sa polupizdarijama
<Hrki> kaj aj mogu, dojde mi sef proizvodnje i ne radi mu komp :=
<Hrki> mislis da on zna di su mu windowsi :)
 * DomaMuffin slegne ramenima
<DomaMuffin> Ako ne zna di su mu, valjda mu ni ne trebaju
<Hrki> haha, je njemu je bitan excell :)
<Hrki> a kako da na d: prebacim taj mbr ?
<DomaMuffin> Onda se uopce ne jebi s tim. Iskopiraj taj excel fajl koji mu treba na USB stick i posalji ga van :D
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: prije nego ti odgovorim, moram zahvaliti vilenom na prekrasnoj spranci odgovora na tvoje pitanje :) 
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: a odgovor je: A zasto to mene pitas, ja sam certificiran za redhat :) 
<Hrki> a pitam jer si ti responso na poruku i jer volim muffine
<DomaMuffin> Ovo s mafinima je ispod pojasa :) 
<DomaMuffin> koji su windowsi na disku ? 
<hrko> Ping
<Hrki> win 7
<hrko> Ne android
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: https://neosmart.net/wiki/recovering-windows-bootloader/ ( 
<Hrki> hvala
<Hrki> ja cu se ranit
<Hrki> bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd
<Hrki> i kaze mi da ima 0 windows instalacija :D
<DomaMuffin> https://i.imgur.com/od5EcZN.jpg # once i was drunk
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: a sta stvarno ne iskopiras ono bitno na USB i zgazis taj PC s novim windowsima, uz malo srece ce ti installer ponuditi "upgrade" i popraviti postojece windowse
<ivoks> ubio bi za bolji link
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/EuropskaMladez
<Mmike> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28786-comets-cant-explain-weird-alien-megastructure-star-after-all/
<Mmike> WE ARE NOT ALONE (maybe) :D
<Mmike> ivoks: pogledaj i ovo: https://www.terrakom.hr/
<Mmike> Optik paketi i usluge temelje se na HFC tehnologiji
<Mmike> beh, jebo to
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak u outlooku dobijem 'view headers' za email, ak znas napamet, plz?
<jelly> Mmike: high fructose corn?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ne trosim outlook vec dugo
<jelly> opet mi je chrome sjebo session
<jelly> ovaj put sam ja kriv jer sam zapunio disk
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: veli gugl da otvoris poruku > options > headers
 * jelly ima za restorati 200MB ~/.config/google-chrome sa 34 razlicite trake ... courtesy of "forever incremental" 
<DomaMuffin> IJUF!
<jelly> mislim, sve je u tape libraryju sa robotskom rukom, samo sto ce trajati satima
 * Mmike uci mamu kak se fejka mejl
<Mmike> zena dobila obavjest od mastercarda da je dobila 11 miliona dolara
<Mmike> i svjesna je da je to scam
<DomaMuffin> jelly: http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Victor_Coj/media/tumblr_npnwfmU2UX1rxgairo1_500_zpsd1xataky.gif.html
<Mmike> al' sad hoce tuzakat mastercard
<Mmike> :)
<DomaMuffin> Iha, nije treba biti tako dug 
<DomaMuffin> (kece bot i obrise guzicu )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: thnx
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: na kaj bi mama potrosila 11 milera ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Viskac ! :) 
<Mmike> vjerojatno :) :)
<DomaMuffin> Tak bi i ja :) 
<DomaMuffin> Na AlanFordovski veliku bacvu viskija :) 
<jelly> Mmike: i otkud je mastercard poslao, sa webmaila nekog fakulteta? sa gmaila? :-)
<Mmike> jelly: nemam pojma, stara je isprintala mail :)
<jelly> jel isprintala headere ;-)
 * DomaMuffin umro od smijeha 
<Mmike> jelly: eh, sad :)
<DomaMuffin> recidaje recidaje
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: to cu i napravatiti
<Hrki> hvala! jer komp je u zescem kurcu
<Hrki> a ovaj windows server je najvece govno koje valjda postoji, ja cu se ranit
<Hrki> isusati 
<Hrki> i workgrupe i domene i gupi windows
<Hrki> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> hrvojem: djesi!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kad kreces ti ono?
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> hrvojem: pxc, restoreanje odvojenih IBD fajlova, dal' je to podrzano u PXC? U PS radi ok, radi i u PXC, al samo na nodeu na kojem sam restoreao, ostali nodeovi javljaju gresku za tu tablicu. A nemrem nac sluzbeni info nikakav nikud po internetu, pa jel' bi mogo pitat nekog tamo negdje morti? :)
<hrvojem> mislim da to nije podrzano
<Mmike> hrvojem: mosh confirmat to nekak? :) *trept%trept% :)
<hrvojem> radim na tome, za sada je odgovor ne 
<Mmike> hrvojem: ljubim te
<hrvojem> fora je u tome da to u biti nije transakcija, jer ALTER ako se i propagira na druge nodove nema iste podatke jel
<Mmike> hrvojem: yup, odnosno - ALTER TABLE DROP TABLESPACE (ili kak vec) se propagira, pa .idbovi nestanu sa svih nodova
<Mmike> al' onda kad velis ALTER TABLE IMPORT, to se nemre propagirat, pa imas sam na jednom
<Mmike> ALI
<Mmike> ako vratim to na sve nodeove....
<Mmike> ajmo probat :)
<dodobas> jel radio tko live upgrade ... ext3 -> ext4
<dodobas> ? :)
<jelly> dodobas: da
<jelly> mislim... live?  umount; mount -t ext4 ...
<jelly> gotovo
<jelly> mozes tune2fs neke stvari ali nije obavezno
<dodobas> a problem je ... amazon i onaj njihov EBS
<jelly> lupili smo u limit od 32000 poddirektorija jednom, i rjesenje jebilo upravo ^^
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zovnem te
<jelly> kad Mmike veli da ide doma, /me zamislja da se preseli iz ureda na kauc
<jelly> i vjerojatno uzme isti laptop sa sobom
<DomaMuffin> Actualy sjeda na bicikl/u uber i ide doma :) 
<DomaMuffin> S jednim laptopom ! :) 
<dodobas> jelly: thx
<jelly> imam neki link za to al mi Chrome još nije u pogonu :-)
<jelly> ah gle, restore završio
<jelly> Total number of objects restored: 11,902 -- Total number of bytes transferred: 466.67 MB -- Elapsed processing time: 04:11:34
<jelly> jebo
<DomaMuffin> Iha ! 
<jelly> 41.85 KB/sec
<DomaMuffin> jelly: Al, ja sam "IJUF" napisao prije manje od 4:11, kaj je i timeshiftao usput, ili si pokrenuo restore prije nego si objavio tu ? :)
<jelly> pokrenuo sam prije 12
<jelly> Client date/time: 01/18/16   11:33:16
<DomaMuffin> ++
<jelly> Server date/time: 01/18/16   11:33:16
<SilverSpace> Your Paypal account is suspended
<SilverSpace> lol pa tko ce se na to upecat
<jelly> moj bivši šef
<jelly> sadašnji kolega
<jelly> veli da mejl izgleda 100% isto ko pravi
<jelly> a to je lik sa 20 godina iskustva, praktički radi duže sa tim sranjima nego što uopće postoji web
<SilverSpace> jelly: uh 
<SilverSpace> nista ne otvaram iz maila sto god trazi pas
<SilverSpace> stigo mi nokia lcd sad si mogu sloziti arduino 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ti i još 10% korisnika :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: najgore je kaj ljudima objasnis nakon frke i oni to ponovo naprave
<Mmike> hrvojem, radi
<Mmike> hrvojem, samo treba vratit fajlove na sve nodeove u clusteru , i rec 'set global innodb_import_table_from_xtrabackup=1';
<hrvojem> super :)
<Mmike> i onda samo na jednom velis: alter table SUPERTABLE import tablespace;
<Mmike> i to se okine na svih serverima
<Mmike> ovaj attacha
<Mmike> i milina
<Mmike> jos sad moram iztestirat to s nekom bazurdetinom
<Mmike> ovo je na jednoj tablici
<Mmike> al' - radi
<Mmike> jebenka
<ivoks> DAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ
<ivoks> zakaj me mucite  toliko
<ivoks> zakaj?!!?!
<ivoks> 10 godina ulozeno...
<ivoks> ajmo sad, cash in... ajde :)
<nicols> ko koga muči?
<ivoks> ah ah
<ivoks> ne smijem reci
<ivoks> da ne ureknem
<ivoks> i iz drugih razloga :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<nicols> večer!
<Mmike> ivoks si je instalirao win10
<Mmike> i sad ceka nagradu
<Mmike> navodno svaki 65535ti koji se registrira dobije dionice microsofta
<tonil> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/01/us-intelligence-directors-personal-e-mail-phone-hacked/
<tonil> Mmike, lol
<tonil> Midnight Commander
<tonil> sorry krivi paste
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc4R2A7xkPU
<datase> YouTube: GoldenEye 007 Meets Unreal Engine 4 - Facility - 0:02:19 - 1185350 views - 3785 likes / 170 dislikes
<tonil> UE4 je opensource
<SilverSpace> hrpu otpornika imam i ne mogu ni jednoga naci 330 ohm 
<SilverSpace> za ubit se
 * jelly se nemre ni sjetit koje su to boje
<SilverSpace> narandasta narandasta smeda
<SilverSpace> naso 220
<SilverSpace> probat cu to 
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12573708_337145646409263_1637812350713895582_n.jpg?oh=4e1bbec38fe5cbeed6ab1ffeb6b6cc3d&oe=5732C58D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<nicols> jutro
<hrko> Join: rut [ubuntu/rut]
<rut> sto je ovaj hrko .. bot neki 
<hrko> ping
<rut> ping
<rut> janez .. nema ubuntu-slo kanala ?
<obruT> rut: i da ima, sta ? ne smije nitko dolazit ovamo ? :P
<Mmike> nesh sam si s rukom napravio
<rut> ma ne .. 
<Mmike> ubija me kak me boli
<Mmike> od ramena na dolje
<rut> da se na zicu ne nabode
<Mmike> (da nebi netko pomislio da me saka...)
<rut> klms za linux .. licenca je za 25 usera a stvarni broj je 30 .. kad privih 25 mailova povata sto ce sa ovih 5 ostalih .. oce obradivat odbijat ili samo propustat 
<hrko> rut: ja to malo po kanalima šetam, žena ima tablicu, pa sam skoknuo na Vaš kanal, dok sam ovdje u kuhinji :-) 
<rut> samo setaj :) nesmeta meni 
<hrko> Tnx
<Mmike> OVO je kompresija:
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario 1.3G Jan 19 10:19 test.sql
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario  22M Jan 19 10:30 test.sql.lrz
<jelly> nice, nazalost nama lrzip ne pomaze tamo di bi najvise trebao
<jelly> a koliko mu vremena treba za dekompresiju?
<Mmike> jelly: sad cu ti rec
<Mmike> mislim, ovo je test file
<Mmike> 10 tablica sa 2 kolone, id i data, id je autoincrement, a 'data' uvijek ima tekst 'mario'  u sebi
<Mmike> ima oko 800k redaka po tablici
<jelly> eh, jebo to :-)
<Mmike> jelly: al', reciom, openerp baza od 14G (pgdump, plain sql), produkcijska, se skompresira na 200MB
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak to stoji naspram tgz kompresije istog tog dumpa, koliko je manji lrz ?
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > host interfaces.juju.solutions
<Mmike> interfaces.juju.solutions has address 45.55.244.172
<Mmike> .solutions ?!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rekao bih da tezi u beskonacnost
<Mmike> cek da skopiram to na mrcina stroj pa cu pgzip - nesto losije kompresira nego gzip al' zanemarivo
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> mislim, pazi, mongodb dump baze od 30 GB se skompresira u 300 megi
<Mmike> pazi ti linove
<Mmike> linode
<Mmike> imaju loadbalancere
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> jedan IP na frontendu ti je 20 dolara mjesecno :D
<jelly> pa cuj, ne treba ti LB za pizdarije nego za posal
<dodobas> Mmike: sto je jeftinije od glupog amazona...
<dodobas> e Mmike jel znas sto je ovo ... 'error: remaining connection slots are reserved for non-replication superuser connections'
<dodobas> nisam jos isao traziti sto je to tocno
<Mmike> osto si bez konekcija
<Mmike> zapunilo e
<Mmike> se
<dodobas> e sad magija... koliko je konekcija konfigurirano na AWS RDS servisu ...
<Mmike> mario@rotom:~/test-confs/percona-cluster$ pv test.sql | pigz -c9 > test.sql.gz
<Mmike> 1.24GB 0:00:03 [ 402MB/s] [===============================================================================================================>] 100%
<Mmike> sta ti je 50jezgreni CPU :)
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gle:
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario 1.3G Jan 19 09:47 test.sql
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario 174M Jan 19 10:06 test.sql.gz
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario  22M Jan 19 09:47 test.sql.lrz
<BotaniCar> ujebenti
<Mmike> BotaniCar: inace, gzip skompresira onaj pg_dump na cca 7 giga
<Mmike> znaci, duplo manje bude
<BotaniCar> PunKufer
<Mmike> da, za arhiviranje je mrak
<Mmike> arhiviranje = necu fakat dugo trebat to
<Mmike> jer, traje kompresija, traje i dekompresija
<Mmike> jelly: dekompresirao je ono gore oko 3 minute
<Mmike> s tim da je max 6 jezgri koristio
<Mmike> valjda zato jer ih je s toliko kompresirao, jer je samo gigabajtni file
<ivoks>  	
<ivoks>                                                           ..::''''::..
<ivoks>                                                 .:::.   .;''        ``;.
<ivoks>         ....                                    :::::  ::    ::  ::    ::
<ivoks>       ,;' .;:                ::  ..:            `:::' ::     ::  ::     ::
<ivoks>       ::.      ..:,:;.,:;.    .   ::   .::::.    `:'  :: .:' ::  :: `:. ::
<ivoks>        '''::,   ::  ::  ::  `::   ::  ;:   .::    :   ::  :          :  ::
<ivoks>      ,:';  ::;  ::  ::  ::   ::   ::  ::,::''.    .    :: `:.      .:' ::
<ivoks>      `:,,,,;;' ,;; ,;;, ;;, ,;;, ,;;, `:,,,,:'   :;:    `;..``::::''..;'
<ivoks>                                                           ``::,,,,::''
<SilverSpace> ke
<ivoks>  	
<ivoks>                           oooo$$$$$$$$$$$$oooo
<ivoks>                       oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o
<ivoks>                    oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o         o$   $$ o$
<ivoks>    o $ oo        o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o       $$ $$ $$o$
<ivoks> oo $ $ "$      o$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$o       $$$o$$o$
<ivoks> "$$$$$$o$     o$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$o    $$$$$$$$
<ivoks>   $$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<ivoks>   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$  """$$$
<ivoks>    "$$$""""$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$
<ivoks>     $$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$o
<ivoks>    o$$"   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$       $$$o
<ivoks>    $$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$" "$$$$$$ooooo$$$$o
<ivoks>   o$$$oooo$$$$$  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<ivoks>   $$$$$$$$"$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     $$$$""""""""
<ivoks>  """"       $$$$    "$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"      o$$$
<ivoks>             "$$$o     """$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$"         $$$
<ivoks>               $$$o          "$$""$$$$$$""""           o$$$
<ivoks>                $$$$o                                o$$$"
<ivoks>                 "$$$$o      o$$$$$$o"$$$$o        o$$$$
<ivoks>                   "$$$$$oo     ""$$$$o$$$$$o   o$$$$""
<ivoks>                      ""$$$$$oooo  "$$$o$$$$$$$$$"""
<ivoks>                         ""$$$$$$$oo $$$$$$$$$$
<ivoks>                                 """"$$$$$$$$$$$
<ivoks>                                     $$$$$$$$$$$$
<ivoks>                                      $$$$$$$$$$"
<ivoks>                                       "$$$""  
<Mmike> tko ga se usudi banat
<Mmike> da vidim? :)
<Mmike> ajmo, hrabrice, tko? :)
<obruT> daj mi opa pa cu ga banat
<obruT> koga briga sto je founder kanala :)
<obruT> hihi ;)
<Mmike> obruT: great power, great responsibility!
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mislim da je ivoks dobio na microsoftovoj nagradnoj igri :)
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] obruT sets [#1620 +b *!*ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks - ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1620 +b *!*ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2016-01-22 10:25:08 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<Mmike> lol
<obruT> ionako se moze sam vratit :)
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] Mmike sets [#1620 -b *!*ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks - ivoks!~ivoks@ubuntu/member/ivoks, 37s]
<obruT> ivoks: moro sam :)
<Mmike> obruT: ti si k'o ovi sto prsten nose - MORAS ga turit na se
<Mmike> dobio sam novu bateriju za X220, sad cemo vidjet koliko ce drzat :D
<rut> joj sto sam propustio
<ivoks> ma danas vam sve oprostim
<obruT> ivoks: dobio na lutriji ili ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: :* :* :* 
<rut> kad se vec dijele ovdje boje i slova mogu ja dobit +v
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZviYmTMpBXE
<datase> YouTube: Trio Da-Da-Da - 1982 - 0:03:46 - 4065762 views - 12420 likes / 566 dislikes
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXNfe2W8c8
<datase> YouTube: Musicless Musicvideo / THE PRODIGY - firestarter - 0:01:12 - 2455948 views - 18482 likes / 366 dislikes
<SilverSpace> u kurac je ovaj svijet otisao 
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> svijet je bas super
<ivoks> bas tamo di treba biti
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH8spOZ27qY
<datase> YouTube: Dance 2 Trance - Power Of American Natives (1992) - HD - 0:03:53 - 60759 views - 299 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bit ce jos i gore
<BotaniCar> ivoks: oprosti sto direktno pitam, ali - sto te tako odobrovoljilo ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ++++++++ za POAN! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa vidi kako je suncano
<Mmike> trash! :D
<Mmike> to sam slusao kad sam vaterpolo trenirao pa sam morao u teretanu ic
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jel bilo sexa ili para, sunce samo po sebi nije sigurno :D
<Mmike> pa je to stalno u teretani sviralo :)
<ivoks> ma di si ti vaterpolo trenirao?
<ivoks> ja sam 10 godina trenirao i igrao
 * BotaniCar zamislja Mmiketa s kosom i neostecenom zuchi, u teretani ..
<ivoks> nikad te nisam vidio. nigdje.
<Mmike> kad si mladac :)
<Mmike> na mladosti
<Mmike> 7-8 razred osnovne
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<ivoks> godinu dana
<ivoks> nisi ti nis trenirao onda
<Mmike> pa do drugog, recimo
<Mmike> srednje
<ivoks> ajde, 3 godine
<Mmike> oh, pa nemrem se ja s tobom mjerit :)
<Mmike> ti si poznati ledjas :)
<Mmike> (velika ledja i to, jel :D )
<Mmike> dodje mi da nikad vise misa ne koristim
<Mmike> glupa naprava
<Mmike> rukosjebacica
<Mmike> u biti nije mis nego ona sisa odvratna na thinkpadima :(
<dodobas> cini se da je ivoks-ova investicija u canonical dosla do zavrsnog cina... netko ce ih kupiti :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to te jos od juce ziga ruka?
<dodobas> pa ivoks ceka ... svoj %
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da
<ivoks> dodobas: ne
<dodobas> a onda nema sto drugo bit.. nego da mu je partnerica trudna... s obzirom da je to neka tema zadnjih godina :)
<vileni> dodobas: zasto mislis da je ELB skup?
<ivoks> jebo ti vmware
<ivoks> smece jedno mrs
 * ivoks back to zen mode
<dodobas> vileni: pa jel moras 'zakupit' ec2 neki da bi digao ELB ?
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da ne
 * SilverSpace danas grize ... popizditis
<vileni> mislim, nije da ti koristi onda previse
<vileni> ali mozes ga dignuti i bez toga
<vileni> a cijena je koliko vidim 18$ po elb + promet 
<ivoks> //www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oej1hnBnF1k
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oej1hnBnF1k
<datase> YouTube: Bruins Hockey Rules Victory Dance - 0:00:37 - 10272 views - 18 likes / 2 dislikes
<rut> treba tko : mikrotik rb2011uias-2hnd-in
<BotaniCar> rut, to je L3 ili L2 , posto ? 
<vileni> ovako iz naziva bi se reklo da je l3, sa n wireless, te da ima poe
<vileni> 5x gbit, 5x100mbit
<vileni> 1x sfp
<BotaniCar> za N i PoE se da iscitati , kak si zakljucio ovo s L3 ? 
<vileni> nisam
<vileni> :9
<vileni> ali svi su l3
<vileni> cak su im switchevi l3
<vileni> imam deployano vise tih rb2011, imam doma 2 cak
<BotaniCar> "svi su L3", kaj to ne ovisi o onoj njihovoj licenci ili kak vec zovu potvrdu da je izvjesni feature set otkljucan ? Siguran sam da samo zeljezo pozna L3 
<vileni> ne
<vileni> licence su im zbunjujuce nazvane
<vileni> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:License
<vileni> rb2011 i manje vise svi rb dolaze sa barem L4
<vileni> a koliko se vidi iz ovog ogranicenja su na hotspot usere, te broj tunela
<vileni> e da, i na user manager, ali to se ionako zaobidje ako je nuzn
<obruT> BotaniCar: u pravilu sve sto je na routeros ima l3 podrsku, za iskljucivo l2 uredjaje uglavnom stavljaju swos
<BotaniCar> fala obruT 
<BotaniCar> fala vileni 
<vileni> e da, nijedan swos nisam probao
<vileni> a fora je sto svi ostali imaju isti routeros
<vileni> bez obzira kostali 200 ili 12000kn
<obruT> ja imam dva swos uredjaja
<vileni> to su oni rb260gs ili tako nesto?
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj si mi sad ne pricamo isto ? Ja velim da je svo zeljezo sposobno za X, ali licenca(i OS) definira sto je otkljucano. Ti mi , pak, velis da licenca ( i OS ) definira mogucnosti, a svo zeljezo moze isto :)
 * BotaniCar ode po pivo 
<obruT> vileni: upravo te imam
<BotaniCar> Imate preporuku za kakav powered USB3 hub ( SAJB )
<vileni> BotaniCar: OS daje sve mogucnosti svima, licenca ogranicava koliko nekih od tih mogucnosti mozes koristiti
<vileni> ali L4 je mislim dovoljan u vecini slucajeva, osim ako si wisp mozda
<vileni> ali na taj broj korisnika ti ionako trebaju jaci uredjaji, koji imaju jace licence
<SilverSpace> koji mulac nakon sest sati otkrio zasto mi ne radi arduino kod
<SilverSpace> vuko krivi lib...
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam jos probao ni jedan ali mi orico brend nekak zvuci poznato
<hbogner> vileni, to je onaj mikrotik kaj mi imamo
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala! Vidim da imaju powered USB3 hubova, ali nigdje u specki ne specificiraju da je i jedan od portova power-provider
<jelly> nadji neki onaj 7 ili 10 portni koji ima bar dva 2A porta
<BotaniCar> To velim, nigdje ne pise koliko koji port dobija/daje, vecinom opisu uredjaj kao ovi http://www.protis.hr/products/details/orico-7portni-usb30-hub-sa-vanjskim-napajanjem-za-prijenosnike-i-tablete/88785 
<vileni> hbogner: mislim da nas nije uias nego uas
<vileni> "i" je za poe port
<hbogner> ahaa, onda samo slican :D
<vileni> mislim da uias ima jedan port za poe preko kojeg on moze raditi, te jedan na koji salje struju dodatnom uredjaju
<vileni> dok nas ima samo ovaj prvi
<jelly> BotaniCar: IB-AC611 se isto doima ok i eksplicitno ima tri plava i jedan zuti 2.4A* port
<hbogner> ok
<jelly> https://www.links.hr/hr/usb-hub-icy-box-ib-ac611-4-portni-3-0-vanjski-strujni-adapter-203500038
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha, jelly , pa ja ne kuzim, cuo sam za GMTA,ali ovo je previse :) Drito taj URL imam otvoren 
<jelly> makar, vec je meni samo 1 power i premalo, neki put hocu punit i tablet i mob istovremeno :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: hvala! Okrenuo sam pilu, trazim rivjue najboljih hubova, pa cu onda vidjeti sto od toga mogu naruciti
<jelly> koliko sefica ima uredjaja?
<BotaniCar> ( da, i ja sam gledao da si mogu 2 periferije koje su "zedne" spojit)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da fakat.  Nadji dobar uredjaj pa ga kupi na amazon.de ili negdje, jebes ove nase
<BotaniCar> jelly: limes tog broja tezi beskonacnom :) Taman kad pomislim da je donijela sve-kaj-postoji-a-USB-je , ona donese jos i USB grijac salice :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nabava bu' morala biti kod nas, zbog R1, dvojim da bu ta igracka ispod 500kn, a brijem ih 3-4 uzet' 
<jelly> eh, brijem da sam negdje vidio neki orico koji ima 40W ili tak nesto napajanje i daje koliko ide ali je mozda bilo kod kineza a ne tu
<jelly> gledao kak napajati jos i ARM skatulje koje isto hoce 5V
<BotaniCar> Bit ce da je bilo kod kineza, procesljao sam dijagonalno nabava.net i mrsava je ponuda
<jelly> a koji je ovo kufer, "fast charge mode 2", 12V / 4A 
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Charging-Ports-Adapter-HB-U930/dp/B00SIQIV04
<ivoks> issati
<ivoks> jel netko zna dhcp-helper
<ivoks> ili barem ima ideju
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo je brutalno 
<jelly> nisu žuti nego CRVENI portovi 
<BotaniCar> bas gledam :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu kak preko amazona kupovati za firmu ?
<jelly> nije li Mmike kupovao nes, neki EU brojevi su bili u igri?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mosh, zash nebi mogo. Ak si u EU moras dat VAT broj, ak nisi onda ne moras.
<jelly> a nije bio jos neki broj u igri?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fala, samo mi je trebalo "mosh"; bu'm ispitao kako 
<Mmike> jelly: a ono ne znam kaj je
<Mmike> navodno EU broj ne postoji
<Mmike> nemam pojma kaj Digital Ocean brije
<jelly> Porezni obveznik koji obavlja transakcije unutar Europske unije obvezan je od Porezne uprave zatražiti izdavanje PDV identifikacijskog broja na propisanom obrascu.  PDV identifikacijski broj je: predznak „HR“ + OIB.
<Mmike> ivoks: to je dhcp relay, right? Kad osh da ti DHCP iz jedne broadcast domene dodjeljuje IP adrese strojevima u drugj?
<jelly> lol, komplikovano :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: nisam nikad to :D
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> i zelim to za nekoliko mreza
<ivoks> na istom hostu
<ivoks> uglavnom, tko ga jebe
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<ivoks> moram se s tim malo poigrati
<Mmike> Pa, s obzirom kak' te hvale tu, da, bio bi red :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> si vidio, a
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> "Ante Karamatic for outstanding leadership, intelligence and hard-work ...."
<Mmike> A sam kukas staln nest!
<BotaniCar> To mu tepaju da ne da otkaz ! :) 
<Mmike> Pa ima nesh u tome, da :)
<Mmike> Al' mali dio, fakat radi k'o konj.
<BotaniCar> Radi k'o konj != puno napravi :P
<Mmike> dada, ovo je firma di bas cijene one koji samo puno rade, bez obzira na rezultate :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj se sakri :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, smijem jednom i njega neargumentirano uvrijediti, kak da inace saznam kako reagira :) Ako to napravim u zivo bu'm dobil flisku , ovdje me moze samo banati :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> NABIJEM TE VMWARE!
<ivoks> SMECE USRANO JEBO TI PAS TKO TE NAPRAVIO
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj je ovaj put? Zadnji put nisi mogao nestati virtualizatore kad si ovak jako vikal 
<ivoks> pa ista je stvar
<Mmike> ovo je drugi problem :) nema bas samokontrolu covjek :)
<ivoks> imam
<ivoks> urlicem di mogu
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> tsk tsk
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> tebi i Oracle radi, ti nisi mjera :)
<ivoks> ma radi ti drek
<ivoks> ni ne znas da ti ne radi
<jelly> mislim, ne nestanje... nemam E*v2 ni v3 xeone 
<ivoks> ma nije ni do nestanja
<ivoks> ne nestam ja nista
<ivoks> nego containeri u vmwareu ne rade
<jelly> jel?
<jelly> zas ne bi radili?
<ivoks> ako imas distributed switch
<jelly> ah, MACovi
<ivoks> jer smecad vmwarovska nema mac learning
<ivoks> smecad. puj.
<Mmike> e, da
<ivoks> kostat ce me par milja eura
<ivoks> smecad puj puj puj
<Mmike> tak ne rade nit na linodeu
<Mmike> jer filtriraju macove
<Mmike> djubrat
<jelly> to donekle objasnjava price koje sam cuo od lika iz konkurencije koji su prebacili svoj vmware sa VDS-a na openvswitch
<jelly> Mmike: nije da filtrira, nego je bedast AFAIUI
<jelly> linode to radi namjerno :-)
<SilverSpace> danas ja svijetski dan kokica 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam si spalio na lcd_eu osvjetljenje 
<SilverSpace> diode pregorele
<ivoks> al da...
<ivoks> veselje :)
<ivoks> veselje koje samo vmware kvari
<ivoks> pa sunce im... izbrisat cemo ih s lica zemlje
<jelly> treba im postena konkurencija, da
<nicols> https://sfconservancy.org/copyleft-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-faq.html
<nicols> znate li da je vmware u svojim licencama zabranio objavljivanje bilo kakvih preformance usporednih testova? :)
<jelly> nicols: o da
<jelly> nisi to znao?
<nicols> jesam ali nije naodmet ponavljati stalno, mnogi to neznaju
<nicols> a to baš puno govori o njima
<jelly> da, al svejedno imaju platformu koju moze administrirat tudum windows admin
<jelly> BotaniCar: no offense
<jelly> meant*
<nicols> ah ... windows admini ... lokalne mrteže 10.0.0.0/8 ... i ostale priče :)
<jelly> nije problem 10.0.0.0/8, problem je 10.0.0.0/24 sa obje strane :-)
<vileni> haha, dobro da nisu mene prozvali za windows admina opet :P
 * DomaMuff1n se summona dok si rek'o "windows are borken"
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR1tOVd4PCk
<datase> YouTube: "AMAZING GRACE": The Blind Boys of Alabama - 0:04:37 - 276410 views - 907 likes / 18 dislikes
<tonil> obruT, surađujete sa ericssonom?
<tonil> mislim t-com
<tonil> posto sam danas vidio kod jedne t-comove glavne centrale sluzbeni auto od ericssona
<jelly> tonil: http://www.poslovni.hr/domace-kompanije/ht-odrzavanje-mreza-prodaje-ericsson-nt-u-255827
<tonil> mmkay
<tonil> thanks jelly 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/internet/imate-li-jednu-od-ovih-lozinki-vasi-online-profili-nisu-sigurni-457171
<jelly> za 'rvate, qwertzuiop a ne y 
<ivoks> muahahahaha
<ivoks> in your face vmware
<ivoks> jelly: zvao me ovaj tvoj
<jelly> a jel
<jelly> rekao je da mora provjeriti availability DTK i planove za sirenje, valjda je to obavio sa tehnicarima
<jelly> ivoks: nego kak ste rijesili sugavi vmware
<ivoks> jelly: gibam sad, pa cu to objasniti kada zavrsim ovaj deployment
<jelly> np
<jelly> tu MS pokusava uvaliti svoj oblak
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> svi pokusavaju
<ivoks> cisco pokusava uvaliti bolnici koja ima 2 servera
<ivoks> onak... wtf
<ivoks> i sad ti njima objasni da im to ne treba
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> tak sam ja kupio 60k kuna server za openerp, 20 cpu jezgi, 64 gige rama, 8 sas diskova
<Mmike> skoro sam i fc kartice dobio
<Mmike> jer je klijent rekao 'to je ibm, kakav supermicro'
<Mmike> a supermicro kostao max 20k kuna
<jelly> eh, koji ce ti kufer fc 
<jelly> tako sam i ja mislio slozit doma fiber, imam dve US3 masine i fiber, i leze u podrumu u gajbi zadnjih 5 godina
<jelly> (ultrasparc 3)
<jelly> ak nemas 20 klijenata i blesave zahtjeve za IOPSe i shareani storidj ne treba ti FC
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_bhJ7-ddA
<datase> YouTube: MIDDLE OF THE ROAD - SOLEY SOLEY 1971 - 0:03:03 - 3733092 views - 9451 likes / 167 dislikes
<SilverSpace> road to hell
<jelly> looking for the summer
<SilverSpace> radi http://is.gd/P8DqIj
<jelly> nesto smo danas talijanci? 
<jelly> umidità 58%
<jelly> kolko dodje senzor
<Mmike> jelly: zato kaj je to... ko... JOS BRZI INTERNET
<SilverSpace> jelly: $0.99
<SilverSpace> i 2$ nokia 5110 lcd
<SilverSpace> DHT22 ti je malo precizniji
<SilverSpace> ali nebitno 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da talijanci http://www.arduinoecia.com.br/2013/05/display-lcd-nokia-5110-e-sensor-de.html
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo mojeg https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_0355.JPG
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam ledice spalio
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj talijanov kod ne radi ima gresku 
<tonil> https://i.imgur.com/vT7urDf.jpg
<tonil> I am going to hell for this one
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> joj samo trosim pare 
<SilverSpace> jebali ih kinezi
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-20
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> tutnuti securty updates u cron ili ne?
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: samo security updates i vrtim redovno 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: znam da je tebi ova tvoja ranojutarnja rečenica u potpunosti razumljiva, ali meni nije :)
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: samo security zakrpe redovno primjenjujem ( ti cronom , ja nekak drugacije, nebitno)
<rut> muffin: pod garancijom jos 800kn (sfp modul single mode ukljucen u cijenu)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: primjeti kak ti je sad jasno, a samo sam 2x ponovio isto :*
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pametnom je dvaput dosta ;D
<SilverSpace> eh
<VjetarSaSunca> mada brijem da neću to cronat
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: to je ubuntu ? Kaj nema on neki svoj scheduler ? Smo reci da applya cim vidi da nekaj ima i reci mu da ne gleda nikaj osim security repoa 
<BotaniCar> rut: imas oglas vec negdje , da proslijedim ? Uzeo bi ja, ali juce sam spizdio sav "visak" novaca do iduce place :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nije ubuntu, ne držim produkciju na cutting-edge tehnologijama
<BotaniCar> ubuntu LTS je cutting edge skoro k'o debian :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: centos ? Imas onaj yum-cron
<rut> http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/mikrotik-rb2011uias-2hnd-in-1gb-spf-modul-oglas-17698462
<rut> stoji i skuplja prasinu 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: debian. Debian je Debian. Not Ubuntu :)
<BotaniCar> rut: tutnuo sam na FB, nadam se da ce pomoci 
<rut> tnx
<VjetarSaSunca> Mada čekam što će bit od Debiana nakon zadnjeg suicida
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: sve je to lijepo dok jedan dan security update ne povuče kernel update
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ako je povukao, postojao je razlog. VjetarSaSunca ja imam njcudnije setupe i samo mi se 2x desilo da se nisam mogao butati u noviji kernel - a i za to je hyper-v bio kriv
<BotaniCar> od kad su driveri za njega u kelneru, ni na to ne mislim 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja volim napraviti reboot nakon kernel updatea i biti pristuan pri tom, ne prepustiti nekoj con mumbojumbo skripti
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar:  A kad smo kod virtualizacije, još uvijek mi je hyper-v daleko prebedast za produkciju
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: meni nje umalo 9-tu godinu 
<BotaniCar> *nije
<BotaniCar> Mislim, da imam vise para, i ja bi rekao da mi je pre bedast za produkciju, ali .. kol'ko deke, tol'ko pokrivanja :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: možda je stvar navike, ESXi s free licencom za sada zadovoljava moje potrebe
<BotaniCar> Nemres mi reci da je ESXi , onako srezan, ozbiljan cak i u usporedbi s hyper-v-om :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ne znam o čemu pričaš :)
<VjetarSaSunca> srezan gdje?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: tu se slazemo, zakaj onda proglasavas hyper-v-neozbiljnim ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: da preformuliram - gdje je to ESXi "srezan" u usporedbi s Hyper-V ?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: jer do sad sam se susreo upravo sa suprotnim primjerima
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: zadnje sto sam gledao ESX(i) je imao 60-day full-feature trial, nakon toga je smanjio kolicinu memorije koju si mogao utilizirati i ugasio je management alate. 
<BotaniCar> na hyper-v-u imam otkljucan citav featureset i imas besplatnu okljastrenu ediciju koja je goli hipervizor i - radi.
<BotaniCar> ( okljastrena u kontekstu da su makli gui, kao core edition )
<BotaniCar> Imas tu par vmware to hyper-v migration prica http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1269217 
<vileni> BotaniCar: za hyper-v je nuzan AD?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne.
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozes sloziti live migraciju bez toga?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ima per-host autentifikaciju ako nemas AD. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: opet moram reći da ne znam o čemu pričaš kad govoriš o 60-day trialu. Otvoriš račun na my.vmware.com dobiješ besplatan key na neograničeni vremnenski period i voziš
<vileni> i izgubis sve osim najosnovnijeg 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kad iz Hyper-V management console probam složiti hardvare za novu mašinu uvijek neko sranje. Neki dan sam slagao Win7x64 virtualku koja se nije htjela butati sa ISOa
<dodobas> đe ste šmirgleri 
<VjetarSaSunca> jer je bila ver 2 verzija konfig-a Hyper-V
<VjetarSaSunca> Zapravo s tim Hyper-V konfiguracijama je uvijek bio neki ujeb. Uvijek neko googlanje i eksprimentiranje. s Vmwaretom je bilo onako kao treba biti. YMMV
<SilverSpace> joj kaj sam naso u ormaru :) http://is.gd/4C6J2f
<SilverSpace> tko ce to docekati http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: meni je point'n'click uvijek, YMMW. 
<BotaniCar> dobre ti stucne, SilverSpace , kaj opet nogomet igras ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> daklem, dosla mi jucer baterija za X220
<Mmike> stavio unutra, ispraznio, napunio
<Mmike> izvadio van, stavio original bateriju, i sad se ta nece punit
<Mmike> koja je sansa da je bas sad crkla
<ivoks> hoce netko kupiti for mondeo, 2004. godina, 2,2tdci, 155ks, 230km/h, 8,5s do 100, koza, grijana prednja sajba
<ivoks> sitnicavih 320.000km
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jel' i sitnicavih 3k eura? :)
<ivoks> dam ruku ako ne izdrzi do 400.000km
<ivoks> 3k eura?
<ivoks> za tu lovu necu ni izaci iz ureda da ga prodam
<ivoks> :p
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> mislio sam 4-5k eura
<ivoks> finoi odrzavan
<Mmike> ivoks: brijem da je to malo previse za tu kilometrazu
<Mmike> da ima 150k-200k, ajde
<Mmike> al' s druge strane ja sam uvalio 10ak 20GB SCSI diskova za oko 3-4k kuna pred par godina, tak da... :)
<Mmike> ivoks: na njuskalu su oko 4-5k eura, al' manje kilometara imaju neg ti
<Mmike> ok, ima lik iz osijeka sa 200k, oce 6k eura :)
<Mmike> 2.0 dizl 
<Mmike> tak da, tko zna, mozda naletis
<Mmike> ak ti se ne zuri, pogotovo
<Mmike> gledam sad mazde6 na njuskalu, 2006ta godina, pa imaju cijenu k'o moja kad sam ju kupio
<Mmike> brijem da ekipa tamo fakat pretjeruje s cijenama, 
<Mmike> mazda6, 1.8 benzin, 145k km, 6k eur
<Mmike> ok, to je 5k kuna manje neg kaj sam ja platio, al' opet
<tonil> ivoks, ima priliku birat između ford mondea 2013 i A3 sedan limousine 2015 i uzeo na kraju A3
<tonil> ali lipo auto za poludit
<tonil> :,(
<ivoks> Mmike: al ovo je 2,2 dizel
<ivoks> Mmike: sa vanserijskom opremom
<ivoks> tvornicki spusten
<ivoks> ima gro opreme iz st220
<ivoks> ovo nije mondeo koji si mogao kupiti u salonu; bas je narucen
<ivoks> ima i drugacije lampe
<ivoks> (zadnje)
<Mmike> da, i ima 300k+ km
<Mmike> tko god kupuje 5+ godina star auto ce radije kupiti auto s manje opreme i manje kilometara za istu paru
<Mmike> cini se da mi je baterija sjebala laptop :(
<Mmike> tak mi i treba kad kupujem baterije s amazona :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ti baterja moze sjebati laptop
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> losa baterija, sprzila plocu
<Mmike> i sad ne puni vise kak spada
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' mala je sansa da su obje baterije crkle u isto vrijeme
<jelly> spoji zicom + - za punjenje baterije pa vidi kak
<Mmike> probao sam s 2 punjaca, sve isto - ta dva punjaca inace pune ok i T520 i R61
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cudno 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> cini se si moram, ipak, kupiti novi laptop :(
<Mmike> kud sad crkne djubre, bas pred put
<dodobas> zasto ? 
<dodobas> pa n
<dodobas> jel radi ?
<dodobas> ili je crko kompletno?
<SilverSpace> baterija je samo izgovor da bi kupio novi lap :)
<Mmike> dodobas: pa nece punit bateriju
<Mmike> moram plocu zamijenit za to popravit
<Mmike> ploca me kosta oko 1500 kuna
<Mmike> a laptop cieli ak kupim oko 2000 kuna
<jelly> i jos imas rezervnih dijelova
<Mmike> cini se da sam sjebao novokupljenu bateriju (vele da je original' al nigdje nema 'lenovo' natpisa gore) jer sam ju prvo ispraznio do kraja
<tonil> http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2016/01/the-planets-are-about-to-align
<vileni> Mmike: zasto pobogu praznis baterije do kraja?
<vileni> to je valjda najgore sto mozes napraviti bateriji
<Mmike> pa, nije do kraja, thinkpad se sam ugasi kad je baterija na 2% ili tako nekako
<Mmike> al sam konj jer ju nisam napunio prvo
<Mmike> al' svejedno, koja je sansa da mi je i stara baterija crkla?
<vileni> Mmike: mala
<jelly> vileni: nije li najgore stalno je trickle-punit do 100% umjesto skinut kad dodje to fast charge limita od ~80%
<vileni> ali tako se ne koriste baterije
<Mmike> naime, jucer kad sam krenuo doma sam stavio original bateriju u laptop, dosao doma, odradio sastanak u sobi, kad je baterija osla ispod 5% spojio sam ju na punjac (na 5% moze raditi jos bar pola sata)
<vileni> jelly: meni je trickle charge najmanje stete radio
<Mmike> zavrsio sastanak, ostavio laptop suspendan u sobi
<vileni> bateriji je idealno biti izmedju 40 i 80%
<Mmike> i jutros skuzio da nece punit nit jedno
<Mmike> jednu
<vileni> ali to je naporno
<Mmike> 40-80% je beskorisno, meni T520 onda radi sat vremena na bateriji :)
<vileni> Mmike: "najbolje"
<Mmike> vileni: ovu bateriju koju imam u T520 punim praznim do kraja gotovo stalno, radi ok,
<Mmike> design capacity:         8400 mAh
<Mmike> last full capacity:      7861 mAh
<tonil> koliko je dosao taj tvoj thinkpad?
<tonil> u stvari
<tonil> koji model?
<vileni> ja radije nadopunim bateriju svako malo nego da ju pustim do kraja
<tonil> pitam jer isto mislim nabavljat,imam dosta stvari od lenova
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> X220 baterija mi pokazuje da imam design kapacitet od 90000 mWh, i last full kapacitet od 81000 mWh
<Mmike> kakvi sad mWh? kaj u bateriji to pise?
<Mmike> ili to bios od laptopa drugacije kenja?
<Mmike> tonil: ma nista, 2k kuna
<Mmike> bez diska, doduse i s 4GB rama
<vileni> i sa IPS
<jelly> Mmike: 90000 mWh / 11.1V (tri 3.7V LiIon članka u seriji) = 8100 mAh (na nazivnoj voltazi)
<Mmike> vileni: i sa ips
<jelly> zato imaš baterije sa 3, 6 ili 9 članaka, uvijek su po 3 u seriji za istu voltažu
<Mmike> jelly: ma, jasno to, al o cem ovisi dal' ce napisat mWh ili mAh pod 'design capacity' i/ili 'last full capacitiy'
<jelly> pojma, al tak nebitno
<jelly> Wh  je stvarno energija al Ah je klasicna mjera i lakse razmisljat?
<Mmike> "Laptop je u izvrsnom stanju, očišćen, testiran i ispuhan od prašine sa termalnom pastom. 
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> super :)
<vileni> Mmike: to bensell?
<BotaniCar> AFAIK , nove baterije ne jebe (toliko) ova spika "40-80%", samo zele da elektroni cirkuliraju , ako je vjerovati onom sto sam citao, vole biti na punjacu.
<Mmike> vileni: to kaj?
<jelly> BotaniCar: kolko nove, jel se to odnosi na bateriju za model iz 2011
<vileni> Mmike: prodavac? :)
<Mmike> vileni: pojma
<BotaniCar> jelly: mutno mi je sjecanje, rekao bih da ne. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moj frend je drzao stalno bateriju u ladici i opet mu je crkla ko da je i na laptopu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bateriji u ladici elektroni ne cirkuliraju kao kad se puni, razlozi zasto se baterija u ladici degradira su fizikalni, jebga
<SilverSpace> razlika u stanu temperature na 10cm od poda i na dva metra je 3°C 19-22
<SilverSpace> zakljucak trebali bi hodati na glavi 
<BotaniCar> Skroz krivu mjeru koristis kad mjeris degradaciju baterije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ono kad pokrenes file compare nad dva direktorija s ~48k datoteka :) Diskovi mi umiru :)
<vileni> baterija degradira kako god, pitanje je samo kako usporiti to
<BotaniCar> rut: veli valentt da mozda njemu treba mikrotik, javit ce ti se 
<rut> ok
<BotaniCar> Napisao sam da je uredjaj super aliti ne treba, da samo treba s njega skinut' prasinu :D
<BotaniCar> "aliti" !!!
<tonil> lol
<rut> evo rjesio ja sa njime . tnx jos jednom muffin :)
<rut> radio je taj tik .. naradio se on .. koliko je Gb pornjave proslo kroz njega
<rut> u samo par mjeseci 
<BotaniCar> Je, sad kad si ga prodao mozes reci da uredjaj ima zapecene sise Pamele Anderson preko cijelog fibera i maticne ploce :)
<BotaniCar> Reci, napravio si backup sve te pornjave, jel da ? :D
<rut> ma jok .. koja Pamela .. Lissa Ann .. to je zena .. !!!!!!!!
<rut> nisam 
<rut> jednokratno koristenje
 * BotaniCar biljezi imena :)
<rut> upisi na google . koja teta ..
<tonil> kendra lust
<tonil> august ames
<tonil> mogu ovako nabarajat do sutra
<BotaniCar> Iss, cice im poljubim ! 
<tonil> ...
<tonil> :|
<rut> uglavnom .. taj tik je trebao vrtit bsd pa mi ga bilo zalo otvarat i kemijat po njemu 
<Mmike> vileni: da, to je taj prodavac, poznas lika?
<Mmike> there is only one porn site: porn.md
 * SilverSpace si misli jel dozvoljena pornjava na kanalu :)
<vileni> Mmike: nope, ali imam osjecaj da cu ga upoznati posto on jedini prodaje x220 :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa, ima ih jedno 5 na njuskalu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa, jasno je naznaceno da je pornjava, ak ti smeta, nemoj kliknit :)
<Mmike> nisam zamaskirao i silio te da kliknes :)
<vileni> Mmike: to je laz
<Mmike> vileni: laz je - sto?
<weshmashian> someone said porn?
<vileni> od 5 njih 3 je u zadru a jedan je tablet
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<vileni> that does not equal 5
<Mmike> kak ne
<Mmike> 3 u zadru i dva u zagrebu
<Mmike> to je 5
<Mmike> ne?
<vileni> jednadzba ti je prejednostavna
<vileni> a nepoznanice kostaju :P
<Mmike> ne kontam :)
<vileni> znam
<vileni> mogu ti na hamburgeru objasniti
<Mmike> vileni: ima i ovaj: http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/p-m-ultrabook-lenovo-x220-tablet-oglas-17629345
<Mmike> to je 6ti
<Mmike> i taj ima i7 :)
<Mmike> i IPS matricu
<vileni> i tablet
<vileni> pretezak mi je tablet
<Mmike> da, to je istina
<Mmike> iako ima kolega i ne cini se nesh posebno tezak
<Mmike> brijem da cu od intela uzet x230 cak mozda
<Mmike> pitao sam sad dal' koji od tih modela ima IPS, pa cemo vidit
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/5w
<Mmike> pitao si za dekmpresijsku brzinu
<Mmike> 15 minuta
<jelly> puno je to
<jelly> 14G 900 sekundi, to je 15MB/s 
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<Mmike> al' je covjek puno lakse uploadao 300 megi nego 14 giga :)
<Mmike> ili 7 giga, na koliko bi gzip to smanjoo, ili 5 giga na koliko bi bz2 to smanjoi
<Mmike> whops, pigz ga je stisnuo na 1.4 giga
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet pbzip
<jelly> tak je to kad si u pripizdini donjoj pa nemas upload bw
<jelly> onda se isplati
<Mmike> doma si, imas megabit? :)
<Mmike> ili 10? :)
<Mmike> bzip2 je stisnuo na 800 megi
<Mmike> tja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam klikao :)
<SilverSpace> kliktao*
<SilverSpace> ili kaj vec
<jelly> Mmike: 80% zemlje je pripizdina donja
<jelly> trenutno doma imam... ovisi kakav je wireless ;-)
<vileni> Mmike: njihovi su po 2k? mislim da sam gledao po serijskom broju da nemaju ips
<jelly> neki put 2 neki put 20Mbps uploada, obicno vise uploada nego downloada
<jelly> Mmike: e da... ak zakompresiras obje taruse skupa i 001 i 002, koliko to ispadne? :-)
<pkiller> treba mi neki bash guru :)
<pkiller> imam jedan dockerfile gdje je lik nasrao neku bash skriptu i neznam debugirat :/
<pkiller> http://jebo.me/pas/26
<Mmike> vileni: nemaju IPS, javio lik. Nit 230 nema IPS. Ali - nema ih vise, svi su mu osli.
<pkiller> ;)
<Mmike> jelly: mogu probat
<Mmike> jelly: trajat ce :)
<pkiller> uglavnom sve mi je nejasno Å¡ta ta skripta radi, ali znam Å¡ta bi trebala radit
<Mmike> jelly: ma ovo je customer u inostranstvo
<jelly> Mmike: ako su iole slicni bit ce manje od 2x360M
<Mmike> jelly: u biti imas pravo, zato sto su to mongodumpovi s 2 nodea u replicasetu koji je malo potrgan
<Mmike> 99% stvari bi trebalo bit isto
<jelly> ebemu, znao sam da sam trebao uzeti i one X220 koje je lik imao tad :-)
<jelly> preprodavat u zg po 2500 :-)
<Mmike> jelly: jelda?
<Mmike> i meni sad zao k'o psu
<Mmike> a gledam cijene na ebayu, pa to je skuplje neg tu!
<jelly> budem mu poslao mejl jel ima sta... na njuskali trenutno ima samo dijelove za iPad 
<ivoks> i.... pocelo je pocelo
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/01/sky-will-push-all-subscribers-onto-ipv6-network-by-summer-2016/
<pkiller> ivoks: taman ce se oslobodit masu ipv4 da mi i dalje to koristimo :)
<ivoks> ali necemo
<ivoks> i mi cemo na ipv6, ubrzo
<pkiller> nadam se da ne
<pkiller> to je buducnost :)
<pkiller> već više od 10 godina se o tome priča a nikako da pređemo
<ivoks> hocemo
<ivoks> mozda kroz godinu, godinu i pol
 * jelly ima v6 samo na poslu i na vps-u
 * BotaniCar bi imao v6 i doma da obruT nije pre lijen vidjeti zakaj mu je prestalo raditi od kad su uveli "IP" telefoniju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Bi jumbo mail mogao progutati 5,5GB fajl ? 
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, pise da ne bi 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lrzipni ga :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: moze ak platis :-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: koliko ono 5G?
<SilverSpace> do*
<pkiller> botanicar mega.nz
<SilverSpace> da to sam i ja htio napisat :)
<pkiller> sa time ja saljem mejlove... čak i državnim službenicima :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> vileni: jelly: veli lik da ce ih imati jos, javit ce cim dodju 
<vileni> Mmike: kul, dobijemo popust na group buy?
<Mmike> :) cem pitam kad mi se javi :)
<tonil> sto se uzima ekipa :) ?
<Mmike> x220tke :)
<Mmike> osh se talit? :)
<tonil> staro mi je :/ reviewovi su svi iz 2011
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/20/maas-1-9-taking-bare-metal-beyond-minimal-provisioning/
<ivoks> sad sam i heroj
<ivoks> mirka: kenny08 ^ aha ;)
<BotaniCar> ima tko brz nacin da izvucem mime-type za sve datoteke u nekom direktoriju ( s pod direktorijima ) ? Imam ~20k fajlova koji su dobili ekstenziju .bin i sad to trebam popravit' 
<BotaniCar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/522476/locate-files-matching-mimetype-in-a-directory-recursively-via-command-line mi se cini petljavo
<mirka> ivoks, Bravo hefe!! mi ponosni :) 
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: hardkodiran ip u /etc/hosts od zadnji put kad je freenode stekao
<Mmike> BotaniCar: file ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to predlazu i na URL-u koji sam pejstao. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: python ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako sam dobro procitao, ima klasu bas za otkrivanje majmtajpova
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ack
<Mmike> BotaniCar: file file.bin
<Mmike> i ovaj ce ti rec kaj je nutra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si skicnuo link koji sam dao ? Ima bashulja koja to dela , ali lik ispod pita da kaj jebe s "file" ako python ima klasu koja to radi; sad, jel da se idem igrati s pitonom, ili je bash jednako brz ?
<Mmike> brijem da ti je sve jednako sporo
<Mmike> iako ne kuzim kakvi su to fajlovi s majmtajpom
<BotaniCar> application/pdf ? 
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> kaj je to nesh posebno ili je to plain pdf ?
<BotaniCar> nisam siguran sto me pitas. Moj je problem sto sve fajle imaju posebnu ekstenziju, "samo" trebam napraviti renameing u pravu ekstenziju. Ako imas bolji kriterij za filtriranje fajlova od mimetypea , reci
<BotaniCar> pdf je dio tih fajlova, ima i exelica i kojeceg
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim kaj hoces s mimetypeom
<Mmike> jel' to mejlom saljes, nekud saljes, kaj?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/pas/9y
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ti to ok ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne saljem nikam, netko je svih 20k fajlova uzeo i renameao u *.bin, ja to trebam vratiti nazad 
<Mmike> zakaj ti je onda bitan mime-type?
<BotaniCar> kak cu znati da je ABC.bin pdf ili doc ? 
<Mmike> pa kazes: file abc.bin
<Mmike> i ovaj ti veli kaj je
<Mmike> zakaj ti treba mime-type, pitam opet :)
<Mmike> de vidi pejst moj gore
<Mmike> ha, gle 'file' ima i --mime-type opciju, pa ti moze i napisat mime-type ak ti ovo gore nije ok :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: file ( ako se ne varam ) radi tak da po mimetypeu skuzi kaj je fajl koji propitujes u stvari, ne ?
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> kaj ti brijes da je mime-type?
<Mmike> to nije ekstenzija fajla
<Mmike> to je samo oznaka kad se neki kufer salje internetom, da znas kaj je to
<Mmike> mime-type nije zapisan u file
<BotaniCar> OK ? Kaj ti mene pitas u stvari ? Da se ponovim, mime-type query je najbrza metoda koje sam se mogao sjetiti da iz 20k fajlova nadjem kojeg je koja tipa i napravim rename. Po kojem bi ti kljucu to radio ?
<BotaniCar> Sad, dal je alat kojim to radim file ili find mi je irelevantno
<Mmike> ja mislim da ti krivo koristis termin 'mime-type'
<Mmike> file nema mime-type
<Mmike> jel' ti valja ono gore kaj sam ti pejsto?
<Mmike> po ovom kaj pricas, cini se da ti valja
<BotaniCar> "MIME types form a standard way of classifying file types " , mislim da koristim izraz u ispravnom kontekstu. 
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> "<BotaniCar> Mmike: file ( ako se ne varam ) radi tak da po mimetypeu skuzi kaj je fajl koji propitujes u stvari, ne ?"
<Mmike> mime-type nije zapisan u file
<BotaniCar> a di sam rekao da je ? 
<Mmike> pa sad sam ti pejsto
<Mmike> 'po mimetypetu skuzi'
<Mmike> kaj to znaci, ak ne znaci da mislis da je mimetype u fileu?
<Mmike> jesi pogledao pejst gore kaj sam ti dao?
<BotaniCar> Da, ne procita mimetype iz fajla, nego prouci file i vidi koji ga mimetype najbolje opisuje
<Mmike> jesi pogledao pejst gore kaj sam ti dao?
<BotaniCar> koji od ? ono s "file -b nekaj.bin" je upravo to sto sam mislio 
<BotaniCar> Da si bacio oko na url koji sam ja linkoa iznad, vidio bi i razradjenu skriptu 
<Mmike> -b ?
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9y
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> je'l ti to pomaze?
<BotaniCar> -b je brief , pomaze
<Mmike> jelly-home: http://jebo.me/pas/70
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj ce ti -b, tak neznas na koji se file odnosi
<Mmike> odi u taj direktorij i reci; file *
<Mmike> i ovaj ce ti ispljunut kaj je koji file
<Mmike> i onda mosh grepat po tome i vidjet 'to su mi slike, to su mi ove'
<Mmike> naravno, filename nesh moc dobit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislio sam nekaj poput http://jebo.me/pas/7s
<Mmike> ak imas hrpu direktorija onda probaj ovak nekak: find . -type d -print0 | xargs -n1 -I{} file {}/*
<Mmike> to je sporo
<Mmike> jer za svaki file moras potjerat file
<Mmike> a ovak file sam prodje kroz sve fajlove
<Mmike> mosh output ispljunut u neki file
<Mmike> i onda grepat po filetu
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: freenode nije bas neka sreca kad ih napadnu... sad sam prebacio na drugi hardkodirani ip ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: velim, ostat cu ovako do sutra, dok se ne slegne :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: dakle isto za oba kao za svaki posebno :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato sam pitao za brzinu, ovo kaj sam ja predlozio lako preradim tka da samo napravi i rename nakon parsanja
<Mmike> jelly-home: yup :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ce rename napravit kad neznas originalni filename?
<Mmike> ili ti je samo ekstenzija bitna?
<jelly-home> 28000 / 365 = 76:1 kompresija, nelose
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo ekstenzija. Radim disaster recovery, nek si filenameove popravlja onaj tko je sjebo 
<Mmike> jelly-home: da, to je mongo, uzasno neefikasno zapisuje, pls, uvijek alocira 2GB file
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kljuc je u mom nespretnom koristenju termina rename. U stvari samo trebam ispravne ekstenzije na fajlekima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kuzim - sjebalo me ovo 'mime-type', taj kontekst se obicno koristi u razmjeni sranja
<Mmike> da si rekao 'file tipove' ili 'kak da nadjem koje bi ekstenzije bile' odmah bih ti rekao 'file *'
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jesi rijesio alfresko.  crozovci su redovno kod nas, mogu nekog gnjavit
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: evo, ovo s rinejmom je last resort. Nemoj se angazirati -  ako im moje pare smrde, naci cu alternativu. 
<jelly-home> ma mislim, cisto telefonski broj prave osobe
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: beskrajno cijenim, ali nemoj. Ocito je da imam alternativu ( koliko mi god to posla generiralo) i kosi mi se s vjerom da se nekom umoljavam 3x da mu dam pare. Ako ne odgovaraju na mailove pravo im budi. 
<jelly-home> nema probljem :-)
<SilverSpace> razocaran sam fargom S2
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> nafta je pala na 26$
<ivoks> to je 10% u dan-dva
<SilverSpace> uh 
<ivoks> trazi netko posao u uspjesnoj medjunarodnoj tvrtki koja se bavi oblacima, telefonima i operacijskim sustavima
<ivoks> javite mi se na mail ili sms
<ivoks> onak... fakat nam treba gro ljudi
<dodobas> doso bi ja, al samo ako mogu biti sef Mmike-u :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol kaj da ti placa rucak svaki dan 
<jelly-home> telefonima? :-)
<jelly-home> po onom sto je poznato u javnosti, taj dio bavljenja je vise wishful thinking 
<SilverSpace> pad cijene nafte je jako dobar nacin da sjebeš svijet
<jelly-home> da dugorocno
<jelly-home> ali vec ga sjebajemo dugorocno pa...
<jelly-home> treba pobit sve krave koje se uzgajaju za meso, ostavit samo one za sir i jorgut
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nezaustavljivo 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<jelly-home> slab sam, nemrem bez sira
<SilverSpace> hm odoh roknut pivo pa kaj bilo da bilo 
<jelly-home> fuck giht
<SilverSpace> sjebali mi lokalnu birtiju 
<SilverSpace> renoviraju je
<SilverSpace> nije loše ovaj arduino imati za temperaturu sad tek vidim koliko se troši bezveze za grije stana
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-21
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITIhX5KoaT8 # Jutrach ! 
<datase> YouTube: Kongos - Come With Me Now (OST Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel - Trailer Music) - 0:03:37 - 1380380 views - 7600 likes / 110 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/CoolFMNigeria/videos/10153744864660490/ #vodka olympics ! 
<SilverSpace> raspjevani SweetMuffin jutros :)
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/webcafe/svastara/pronaden-lijeg-za-depresiju-cijelo-vrijeme-nam-je-bio-pred-nosom/#1
<ivoks> a nista...
<ivoks> spremat kofere za njemacku :)
<SilverSpace> zar i ti u izbjeglistvo :)
<ivoks> ne, nikad.
<SweetMuffin> Ide covjek prodati malo domace pameti, podrzavam :)
<ivoks> internacionalne pameti
<ivoks> nema vise domacih i stranih
<ivoks> svijet je premali da ne bi cijeli bio moj, iliti domaci
<SilverSpace> ode prodat domace kobasice njemicama
<SweetMuffin> Ma, nisam mislio nista lose time, deklariraj se ti gradjaninom Plutona ako ti to odgovara :)
<SweetMuffin> Jos bolje, kupi Plutom i proglasi se monarhom :)
<ivoks> s cim cu ga kupit
<ivoks> nemrem ni doci do njega, taman da ga i kupim
<ivoks> i jebes pluto, nakupinu kamenja
<ivoks> ima puno vecih KBO-a
<ivoks> KBO - Kuiper belt object
<ivoks> danas mi je red na ciscenje snijega
<ivoks> mmm da :)
<SweetMuffin> Jedan od bivsih mi poslodavaca investira u svemirsko rudarenje, brijem da tu treba gurnut' paru , tko ima.
<SweetMuffin> oh, AT&T odabrao Ubuntu umjesto Windowsa ? :) 
<ivoks> brijem da ne
<ivoks> to je tako glup naslov
<SweetMuffin> zakaj brijes da ne ? 
<ivoks> i u biti skriva pravu istinu
<ivoks> at&t je odabrao ubuntu za cloud
<ivoks> al to su napravili jos prije 2-3 godine
<ivoks> ono sto se promijenilo...
<SweetMuffin> Da, da, procitao sam, svejedno
<ivoks> je sto su prije isli s jednim vendorom jer su s njima tradicionalno radili, hin, hint
<SweetMuffin> No, nadopuni ! 
<SweetMuffin> Ah
<ivoks> da bi popizdili i potpisali sto god im mi stavili pod nos :)
<ivoks> al ta pobjeda je tako mala u usporedbi s onom jucer...
<ivoks> ili prekjucer, ne sjecam se vise :D
<SweetMuffin> Kaj je bilo juce, nova verzija openstacka ?
<ivoks> tak je bitna da cemo svi u london na dvodnevnu pijanku :)
<SweetMuffin> Jel napokon ima urednu dokumentaciju ? :) 
<ivoks> openstack ima odlicnu dokumentaciju
<ivoks> problem je nesto drugo
<ivoks> tehnologija je poprilicno kompleksna i zahtijeva savladavanje masu drugih linux (i ne linux) tehnologija, termina, ideja, koncepata, teorija...
<ivoks> zato jedan openstack inzenjer moze ko od sale traziti place $120k+
<ivoks> u biti, ne bi smio ni razgovarati za nista manje od toga
<ivoks> enorman novac se vrti u tome
<ivoks> i kolicina raste eksponencijalno
<ivoks> samo treba znati i imati ideje :)
<ivoks> jos danas da ulovimo jos jednog... i... masala :)
<ivoks> ne smim rec' nista, da ne ukrenem :)
<ivoks> jos jedan, koji nam je prije godinu dana rekao ne, pa otisao s konkurencijom, jucer se javio da bi ponovno razgovarali
<ivoks> e, biseri :)
<ivoks> slucajno odredjena odjevna kompanija ovih dana po svojem webu objavljuje kako su ih ove i one agencije proglasile najboljim cloud providerom
<ivoks> mi objavljujemo imena klijenata :D
<ivoks> idem... uzivajte :)
<ivoks> a zasto ne rudarenje?
<ivoks> zato kaj se puno vise novaca moze zaraditi puno brze
<ivoks> ROI na rudarenje u svemiru je, ako ga i bude, oko 80 godina, 80+
<ivoks> radje zapit ono sto si mislio uloziti :)
<SweetMuffin> Ah, ako si samo money driven, imas pravo. Brijem da je to ulaganje u "pravu stvar", a ne u brzu dobit. 
<ivoks> sto je tvoj cilj?
<ivoks> tvoja sreca ili sreca sveg svijeta
<ivoks> s obzirom da zurim na sastanak, ostavit cu te s tim mislima
<ivoks> i razmisljanjem kako su te dvije stvari u biti povezane. jedno te isto.
<dodobas> ivoks ce kao Donald Trump... :)
<dodobas> postat zvijezda Youtuba :)
<jelly> http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/20/political-debates-are-made-much-better-with-wrong-subtitles-5635279/
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: upravo u tom je stvar, a "srecu" brijem da lakse postignem ako "usrecim" cijelu okolinu, a ne samo sebe. 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: nope
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: procitaj si knjigu 'no more mr nice guy' i razmisli kakav bi svijet bio kada bi svatko radio ono sto njega usrecuje, a ne sto usrecuje druge. jel, po definiciji bi svi bili sretni
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: samo "nope" necu shvatiti kao argument. 
<ivoks> u 99% slucajeva usrecivanje drugih ne usrecuje tebe
<ivoks> i kada bi svi usrecivali druge, svi bi bili nesretni
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: cak i ako mene usrecuje da radim nesto kvarno ? Teza je suplja k'o sir vec na prvu, bez obzira na knjigu.
<ivoks> ako te usrecuje ubijati druge, onda si poremecen
<ivoks> i ne znas sto je sreca
<jelly> eh sad ko da je tvoja definicija srece ispravna 
<jelly> ak on kolje po kucama i nosi vlastiti pribor, i to ga veseli...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsyMbF2afzI&list=PL05F8B5710900D9D8&index=33
<datase> YouTube: Duo Pegla - Mi imamos mnogos problemos - 0:03:12 - 349933 views - 872 likes / 18 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrUKHqqzXwQ
<datase> YouTube: 3. MAJ- kako cu joj rec da varin - 0:03:43 - 659 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: htio sam ti reci da je a) tvoja vizija srece komplementarna mojoj i b) ni jedna od nasih vizija nije etalonska/garantirano tocna. No, veselim e cuti tvoje misljenje 
<ivoks> sorry, zauzet sam izgradnjom svoje srece, ne mogu sad diskutirati :)
<SweetMuffin> http://gif.splendith.com/7yi6rqo0apzqpxvs72vyktknu4annko0.gif # kako odabrati jelo za danas 
<jelly> Nema jela :)  # WTF
<jelly> taj gif nista ne valjda
<SweetMuffin> :-) 
<SweetMuffin> Nda, treba i no-meat verziju slozit' :D
<jelly> also di mozes nac punjene paprike na zahtjev?!?
<SweetMuffin> Ima ispod mene, na kvatricu, jedan cattering koji dela punjene paprike. Kako ih ni domace ne volim ako nisu stvarno dobro napravljene nisam se usudio probati 
<jelly> jel to onaj isti koji ima i sarmu
<jelly> BINGO
<jelly> veli pdf, četvrtak: Sarma 18 kn 
<SweetMuffin> *ka-ching*
<jelly> Zapečena palenta sa sirom i kiselim zeljem 15 kn 
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj u novinama nikad ne objavljujuprice ljudi koji su otisli raditi van, pa se vratili doma jer je tu bolje ? OK, znam da takvih imamo .. trojcu :)
<jelly> oni često misle da vegetarijanci ne trebaju proteine :-|
<SweetMuffin> Palenta s sirom ? To se komadici umijesaju pri kuhanju, ili se sir dodaje kasnije ? Zvuci jebeno
<jelly> unutra ima par žlica svježeg sira, pri kraju dodano
 * SweetMuffin zabiljezi, za veceras 
<jelly> tak da ak bi se pustio da se ohladi i rezao, imaš žuto žuto žuto bijelo žuto žuto 
<jelly> s/se //
 * SweetMuffin procita ovo iznad kao "sise" i potpuno je zadovoljan ispravkom :)
<jelly> vege odabir im je često fin... kao prilog uz mesinu
<SweetMuffin> Uglavnom, malac se voli daviti u palenti, brijem da si mu obogatio meni , fala ! :) 
<SilverSpace> je si se
<jelly> koji idiot ide DDoSati distribuirani CDN?  > Pod ovećim napadom su nam Akamai i Google cache serveri. -- Napad je veličine 12 Gbps i 1 mil pakets per sec. -- Tip AT18 UDP fragmentation attack.
<SweetMuffin> Ahahaha, netko ide DDoS-ati Akamai ? /me zgrabi kokice
<jelly> what's the bloody point, ak nekog nemreš DoSat to su CDN firme
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<SweetMuffin> PoC - How to not DDoS , who and why :)
<weshmashian> zakon :)
<tonil> lol
<tonil> http://map.norsecorp.com/v1/
<tonil> samo vidis relaciju China-USA
<tonil> i pokoji tandem iz holandije
<tonil> :,)
<SweetMuffin> Sajtovi s pristupom tudjim web kamerama su mi i dalje veca fora :) 
<SweetMuffin> Sve dok se jednom ne zateknem kako gledam sam u sebe :) 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: teorija zavjere je da to radi sam vendor anti-ddos uredjaja kako bi nam prodao (jos veci i jos bolji) :-)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ostaje teorija zato kaj potkupe svakog tko iscacka ikakav dokaz </it_was_aliens>
<tonil> jelly, onda shema ko sa antivirusima jel'
<jelly> to je ista shema da
<jelly> cak se i vendori preklapaju
<obruT> jebo openldap
<weshmashian> oh, teorije zavjere, sad je vrijeme za kokice :)
<obruT> izgleda da je baza fubar
<SweetMuffin> obruT: (dalmatinskim naglaskom) a i nije ti neka baza :)
<obruT> e :)
<SweetMuffin> Kaj velite, jel jos pre rano za kupovati "budget" projektor koji bi zamijenio kucnu TV ? 
<obruT> IMHO jos je
<obruT> HD verzije su jos skupe, a treba uracunat i trajanje lampe i cega vec... pa izracunat TCO
<SweetMuffin> nacelno se slazem jer mislim da su zarulje jos pre skupe i slika pre blijeda za dnevnu upotrebu, a modeli koji nemaju te bedoe kostaju k'o 2 televizora. Zakaj ti brijes da je rano ? 
<SweetMuffin> GMTA :)
<SilverSpace> no da nisam pregorio ledice na nokia lcd nego model ima polove ledica drugacije okrenute 
<SilverSpace> The 5110 comes in different packages and you could have the same as me.  Try grounding the LED pin rather than  leaning 5v against it.
<SweetMuffin> http://www.retrogamer.net/blog_post/system-3-considering-a-last-ninja-hd-remake/ # vut !! 
<jelly> najs
<SweetMuffin> bas sam gledao, onaj C64-ina-joystick nema last ninju :( 
<jelly> još ak plate Ouwehandu da napravi soundtrack
<SweetMuffin> ^^^^
<jelly> SweetMuffin: imaš mod za nakeljit unutra SD card sa proizvoljnim softverom
<SweetMuffin> Brijem da cu dete usreciti na iducoj placi ( da, sebe, ne sina ) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://remix.kwed.org/files/RKOfiles/Robert%20Engstrand%20-%20The%20Mansion%20Gardens%20%28Last%20Ninja%20medley%29.mp3
<SweetMuffin> opa!
<jelly> DTV je preskup, mozda ak ga opet pocnu proizvoditi...
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Commodore-64-30-Games-One-Joystick/dp/B000701CSM $126 
<SweetMuffin> Dakle, zadnjih par dana mi vrijeme jede to sto s novim spektrografom uzorkujem samplove cokolade. Jedan od zakljucaka do kojih se po rezultatima da doci je da vecina "velikih" proizvodjaca cokolade nabavlja smjesu iz zajednickih izvora. Desilo mi se da imam istovjetan rezultat za Milka i Merci cokolade. 
<SweetMuffin> "vrijeme mi jede uzorkovanje cokolade" # nesto radim krivo :)
<vileni> oukej, zanimljiv hobi
<vileni> jel ti treba pomoc oko sigurnog odlaganja uzoraka?
<SweetMuffin> vileni: kaj ti nisi dovoljno velik ? Otvorene cokolade ce zavrsiti u vrticu prekput firme, poticemo pretilost od naj ranije dobi :)
<Mmike> vileni: kupio sam X201 za 1100 kuna :)
<Mmike> totalno je ok, nije k'o x220, al' je skroz guba, ima i5, moze 16 gigi rama u sebe, baterija traje navodno 4 sata (to cemo vidjet skoro)
<Mmike> x220 nema nitko trenutno :(
<SweetMuffin> https://support.lenovo.com/hr/hr/documents/migr-75044 # Supports up to 8GB maximum memory
<vileni> Mmike: uzeo bih i ja to, ali me zivcira pozicija esc tipke
<vileni> SweetMuffin: pa nisam toliko velik koliko sirok
<Mmike> vileni: di je esc tipka?
 * Mmike nije skuzoi :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pise i na plotu :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta nije red iznad F tipki
<SilverSpace> 24° a upoce ne grijem vec 4 sata
<Mmike> a kajjaznam
<Mmike> cek
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: bolje za tebe da lazu :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti doma skupljas sav krs x nesto laptopa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni: fakat :)
<Mmike> vileni: al' je tastatura masu bolja nego na x220
<SilverSpace> ovaj kovac ima tak glupog sina da ne mozes vjerovati
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: nemoj samo reci da je tema nogomet :) 
<SilverSpace> ministar
<SilverSpace> doduse mali se vani skolovao pa mu se sad tesko prebacit na hr skolu
<SweetMuffin> Hmpf, ja jos ne znam tko su nam buduci ministri , a ti vec imas nekaj prljavog vesa njihove dece ? Vi HDZovci ste uvije spremni za psiholoski rat :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<weshmashian> jesu odabrali nove ministre ili ce Most trazit jos 2-3 godine da si razmisle dal' je to ok?
<SweetMuffin> weshmashian: shefica mi je malocas zaskicala "imamo vladu"; valjda su poodabirali kaj su mislili. ja se ne bi ljutio da sm bili bez vladajuce strukture do iducih redovnih izbora. 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/doznajte-sve-o-novim-ministrima-medju-njima-bivsa-casna-sestra-te-najveci-hdzov-donator-iz-istre/869670.aspx
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: a odabrali sutra cemo vidjeti dali ce ih potvrditi
<SweetMuffin> #onokad su se poceli pojavljivati ministri tvog godista, znas da si na dobrom putu da budes star
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> na dobrom putu?
<SweetMuffin> s/dobrom/neodabranom/ #bolje ? :D
<SweetMuffin> "docekajte valentinovo u vinariji Coner" :) O, pa ovom bih se mogao odazvati :) 
<jelly> ocu rec vec je to odavno gotovo ;-)
<SweetMuffin> Ti si bar mladolik, kaj jamras :)
<SweetMuffin> K'o da nisam videl kak' te konobarica u Mirageu ahta :) 
<jelly> ak primijetis drugi put napomeni, ja sam malo corav na social cues :-)
<SweetMuffin> :D
<SweetMuffin> Da ti sad ispricam kak sam dosao do toga da sam ozenjen, potapsao bi se po ramenu za social skillse :) 
<jelly> #onokad rondas 12 sati za terminalima u auli na faksu i prodje kolegica i krene te masirati
<SweetMuffin> Mi smo , kad se METRO tek otvorio, imali neke Madzare/ice da nas educiraju, njima je bilo cist normalno masirati se medjusobno. weshmashian se sjecas ? :D
<jelly> (literally)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: reci da je bio happy ending :) 
<jelly> je, popricali, nastavio dalje sjedit a ona ode :-)
<SweetMuffin> :-)
<Mmike> mi smo imali firmu koja nam je dolazila masirat nas
<jelly> sjetio se kaj je kaj 10 godina kasnije :-)
<Mmike> jednom tjedno, nazalost
<SweetMuffin> jelly: reci da imas godisnjak i da kontakti jos valjaju ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> Doduse, ja sam na LinkedIn-u naletio na neke shulkolegice ... da , muskarci ljepse stare 
<jelly> facebook je svojevremeno izmisljen upravo za ljude koji hvataju stare kontakte s faksa
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h74AMYiaEVQ 
<datase> YouTube: Teška industrija - A i ti me iznevjeri (Official video 2011) - 0:04:15 - 1401481 views - 3439 likes / 141 dislikes
<Mmike> super stvar kad imas servise u LXCu je sto ih je trivijalno rolbekat nakon upgradea
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: star si kad osmrtnice svojih kolega pocnes vidati 
<Mmike> lxc-freeze, snapshot, unfreeze, dist-upgrade, ne radi? ok, lxc-stop, copy-back, lxc-start
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: cudna su vremena, nekima sam vec bio na sprovodu :(
<Mmike> erm, copy-back, unfreze
<jelly> ma jebes, star si kad se osjecas star ;-)
 * Mmike se osjeca star
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> skripim lagano i to
<SweetMuffin> Ili kad vise ne jebes, da :)
<Mmike> al' ne smeta, dobro se osjecam :)
<jelly> Mmike: to je openvz imao... prije 10 godina, dobro da ih ovi dostizu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: moram rec da zadnjih mjeseci jebem vise nego zadnjih godinu-dve :)
<jelly> tj. ne openvz nego virtuozzo
<Mmike> jelly: tja :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: jebanje s kontejnerima se ne racuna ! ... valjda 
<jelly> KONTEKST
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: neen, pravi muz-zena seks :)
 * jelly zamislja perverta sa kontejerima za smece
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: cek cek, to nije urbani mit ? Ozenjeni muskarci sexaju svoje supruge ?! Zakaj !?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: za gust?
<Mmike> mislim, zakaj se sexas in the first place
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: :P
 * Mmike je ozenio zgodnu zenu pa mu sex nije jos dopizdio :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: tak da se uvalim u cijelozivotnu obavezu , tezine koje nisi svjestan dok nije kasno :) 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to s brakom nema veze
<Mmike> dete, eeee, to je vec druga pjesma :)
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ovi teška industrija da se malo skockaju mogli bi biti ko Nightwish
<Mmike> ne, k'o HIM :D
<SweetMuffin> jelly: meni su u redu , al ja nisam mjerodavan za tu (AKO IKOJU) vrstu glazbe 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.ombulabs.com/blog/open-source/bugs/how-to-report-a-bug.html # ovo saljem svim klijentima, bivsim i sadasnjim :) 
<jelly> nije daleko od tog gore do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ
<datase> YouTube: NIGHTWISH - Amaranth (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - 0:03:55 - 80955867 views - 238178 likes / 13334 dislikes
<jelly> ili mojih omiljenih japanskih trance/death metal/zenski vokal majstora
<SweetMuffin> do link the other ones :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nazalost i neki moji su otisli u bolji zivot
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WCGMHDj2qw recimo
<datase> YouTube: Blood Stain Child - Freedom - 0:04:21 - 80053 views - 348 likes / 17 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pa ovo je muzika za sex ! 10 minuta u ritmu takvog chardasha i svaka ce imati osmijeh na licu :) 
<jelly> 10 minuta?  Ili SF ili 6 mjeseci fizicke i psihicke pripreme 
<SweetMuffin> Ma, pijan ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> OK, to moze pod pripreme :)
<jelly> aha, to je ono kad ti se _cini_ da imas 130bpm a imas 45 :-)
<SweetMuffin> :D
<ivoks> root@ubuntuhr:/srv/mirror# du -hs ubuntu
<ivoks> 871G	ubuntu
<Mmike> kak sam ja najebo ovaj vikend :)
<Mmike> nema tog pornhuba :)
<SweetMuffin> Mozes sa mnom do Bjelovara, moram neke ormare nositi sestri - ako ti je to manji napor :) 
<tonil> :,)
 * jelly se pita koliki Mmike ima tlak i koliko mu dotur dozvoli nosit ormare
 * SweetMuffin promisli prehrambene navike koje mmike prezentira javnosti i zakljuci da mmike ima neki kufer koji mu sluzi kao ispusni ventil
<SweetMuffin> da pojedem mljevenog pecenog mesa kao mmike, vec bi f grobeku bil 
<jelly> hidden member tamburaskog sastava
<Mmike> ma 
 * Mmike je dezuran ovaj vikend :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kaj znaci biti dezuran u tvojoj firmi ? 
<Mmike> znaci da moras imat telefon spreman za poziv
<SweetMuffin> Nemre biti tako jednostavno, sto ako te nazove netko s problemom, a ne iz dosade ? Moras imati i konfjuktor pri ruci, koji ti je dozvoljen response time ? 
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> ima support prije nego dodje eskalacija do mene
<SweetMuffin> Jebate, imas nedefiniran respons tajm i nemas obavezu nsiti ikaj osim telefona,a najavljujes armagedon za vikend :) 
<Mmike> a ono, moram se javit i unutar 15ak minuta bit uz komp
<SweetMuffin> U Afganistanu je sah bio zabranjena igra od '81 do '8X 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje dezuras ? za sankom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> OHOHOHOHO
<Mmike> sto me nasmija ovaj
<Mmike> decko!
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj jos patis od pive gihtace jucer ? :D
<ivoks> ahahaha mozille
<ivoks> novi browser
<ivoks> brave
<ivoks> blokira reklame
<ivoks> i umjesto njih stavlja svoje reklame, koje ukljucuju ove prethodno blokirane
<ivoks> i uzmimaju 15% zarade
<ivoks> to meni zvuci kao nelojalno poslovanje
<ivoks> https://www.brave.com/
<SweetMuffin> E'o jedne za silvera : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V24hoTfYMAU 
<datase> YouTube: Krešo i Žuvi feat. S.S. - Šta'š pit - 0:03:47 - 30111 views - 142 likes / 1 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: o tom sam rantao jos kad su najavili, svi su mi rekli da njamke ! 
<jelly> mora da su ocajni, ak se zamjere velikim oglasnim igracima (= google)...
<ivoks> pokrenuli novu firmu
<ivoks> brave systems :)
<jelly> bilo bi bolje da su rinejmali staru u Doubleclick bar znas na cemu si
<SweetMuffin> :D
<jelly> veli Google Chrome... Note: Linux 32 and Ubuntu Precise will no longer be supported starting in March, 2016.
<SweetMuffin> bye 32b, it was about time 
<jelly> i LTS ubuntu isto ko jebe
<jelly> (chrome na 'bunru je bio jedini linux browser gdje mi je radio vSphere Web Client)
<SweetMuffin> hehe , 12.04 je jos debelo podrzan 
<jelly> oh well, dignut cu laptop na 16.04 kad izadje
<jelly> valjda ce radit
<SweetMuffin> Na 14.04 LTS mi rade 3D igre, na 15.XX ne , nadam se da ce 16.04 biti dobar prema meni 
<hrvojem> cek 16.04 nece bit za 32-bit ?
<jelly> ahaaa precise je 12.04
<jelly> onda ok, ne smijem panicarit :-)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: svejedno si pokazao na validan problem, 12.04 ce i dalje biti supportan neko vrijeme nakon tog datuma. 
<jelly> ma jebe mi se za 12.04 na desktopu/laptopu :-)
<hrvojem> precise je do 2017
<Mmike> precise?
<jelly> (tocnije: jebe mi se jer sam upgradeao ovo ljeto na 14.04 ;-)
<Mmike> to netk okoristi?
<Mmike> nema precisea vise
<Mmike> nema nit essexa
<jelly> Mmike: ima.
<Mmike> nemojte me!
<Mmike> jelly: NEMA!!!
<hrvojem> 12.04
<jelly> ima.
<hrvojem> Mmike: mi jos bildamo pakete za precise
<jelly> LTS means L. (T.S.)
<hrvojem> i za squeeze :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma mi jos podrzavamo essex na preciseu
<jelly> hrvojem: BRAVO
<jelly> svaka vam dala :-)
<hrvojem> iako mislim da rok istice krajem 3. mjeseca ove godine
<hrvojem> za squeeze jel
<hrvojem> eh da ako neko hoce postat bilder: https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/buildrelease-engineer
 * jelly si proba bircepse i zakljucuje da bi trebao postat bilder
<ivoks> Manager of Technical Account Managers
<hrvojem> mislim da je cak netko i imao naziv Technical Account Managers Manager ili tako nest
<jelly> tammić
<ivoks> imamo i mi to
<ivoks> projec manager manager
<jelly> ivoks: ti imaš sutra sastanak sa KAMMom ;-)
<ivoks> iss zaspao sam za stolom
<ivoks> imam da
<ivoks> bas me zanimaju cijene
<ivoks> di je najbliza centrala ovdje?
<jelly> ne znam, al sam rekao da nije problem da se i u tvom prostoru hosta ak ce pomoc ;-)
<ivoks> ovisi o tome koliko je to, ali da
<jelly> to je 8 unita, tak nesto
<ivoks> to onda ziher znaci i klima
<ivoks> a i ormar :)
<jelly> ovisi, ako nema niš drugo opreme često ne treba klima AFAIUI
<jelly> (na dosta lokacija nema klime nego samo nadzor temp. senzora)
<ivoks> imam vec jedan mali ormaric
<jelly> on je istraživao što postoji u blizini i di je centrala kod naše infrastrukture, pa bi trebao imati sve te podatke sutra.  Nemam pristup tome da pogledam na brzinu
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> trazit cu dio svake prodaje u susjedstvu :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxijnEVj5HI
<datase> YouTube: Unc is playing a homemade saxophone made from PVC pipes - 0:00:16 - 20682 views - 101 likes / 2 dislikes
 * jelly reže žile
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md86BmoNkl4
<datase> YouTube: Đani Maršan - Prozor Prema Zalazu - 0:03:24 - 84250 views - 293 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> pile a ne žile
<Mmike> ZILEt
<vileni> Mmike: od koga si uzeo x201?
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo kaze zena kaj radi u konzumu na przenju lignji da ljudi kad uzimaju ljignje traze da im ne stavlja krakove 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> gorzno
<jelly> SilverSpace: weirdos
<vileni> ne volim ligdnje
<jelly> ak izgleda cudno a nisu kolutici, nisu lignje? :-)
<jelly> valjda im niko nije pokazao da su krakovi najhrskaviji i najfiniji
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ja to jedem jedino kad punac frisko ulovi, i svejedno mi koji je dio :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj zbilja ne volis ljgnje
<vileni> pa da, pojedem ove friske jer su ok
<vileni> ali ovo ostalo fuj
<SilverSpace> nisu ni meni ove przene bas nesto ja volim na zaru
<vileni> pogotovo nakon sto sam ih morao ocistiti gomilu nekad prije 15 godina, zgadilo mi se to :)
<vileni> gomila = cca 40kg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: fanat ljudi nemaju pojima
<SilverSpace> fakat*
<SilverSpace> veli zena da ju to cesto traze
<SilverSpace> jos se mojoj sestri izvinjavala jer kao ostali su joj samo krakovi :)
<jelly> treba dat popust na same krakove!
<Mmike> vileni, od bensenela ili kako vec
<Mmike> vileni, reko je da ce imat jos x220, pa da ce se i on javit
<Mmike> x230 nece imat
<Mmike> x201 je skroz guba
<jelly> to mi je prestaro sto se platforme tice
<jelly> sandybridge ima intel grafiku koja nije totalno bagava, starije su... problematicne
<SilverSpace> lol mila mama franku na informacijama i kaze ucuteljica likovni i tjelesni cista jedinica 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo pet
<vileni> Mmike: a znaci nema onaj u oglasu?
<vileni> x201 bi uzeo samo da nije takva tipkovnica
<Mmike> vileni, x220 nema
<vileni> btw, https://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_campaign=9d2bb74a6b-Humble_Firaxis_Bundle&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_990b1b6399-9d2bb74a6b-98879813&mc_cid=9d2bb74a6b&mc_eid=6c7830e161
<ivoks> imam mogucnost
<ivoks> selidbe u njemacku
<vileni> mislim da civ5 radi na linuxu
<ivoks> da ili ne
<Mmike> jelly, pa ovo radi isto ok
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj to tu pitas? :)
<ivoks> tu budu svi rekli da :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<vileni> ivoks: pa njemacka je blizu :) (i audiji su jeftiniji)
<Mmike> vileni, touche :D
<ivoks> zelim samo provjeriti jesam li jos uvijek kontra struje :)
<jelly> Mmike: mozda radi ali ga nemam namjeru kupiti samo da bi potvrdio da radi
<ivoks> vise nije bitno koliko audi kosta :)
<ivoks> sasd hocu ferari
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas uptime 14+ dana?
<vileni> lol, zasto ne astona?
<ivoks> ferrari
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> http://www.astonmartin.com/cars/the-new-vanquish
<ivoks> to hocu
<vileni> mislim, ja nebi nikad, ali sjecam se da si spominjao
<Mmike> jelly, nemam
<jelly> Mmike: meni video-intel na (desktop) i3 i i5 te generacije zasteka nakon 2-3 dana ako ista koristi 3d
<Mmike> jelly, jel' se racuna suspend-odsuspend?
<jelly> ... jebo to
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> a ono, imam pol dana laptop :D
<Mmike> ostavit cu ga za tebe upaljenog 14 dana
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> jedino, metnut cu 15.04 sad
<jelly> ok, onda nisi mjerodavan da velis da radi ok :-)
<jelly> Mmike: mislim, slobodno ga suspendaj, samo nemoj rebootat
<Mmike> ivoks, ti imas problem neki :) ne kupujes aute zato sto su jebeni nego zato sto su kul :) kaki vanquish, brate, govno a ne auto :) kupi Ariel Atoma TO je jurilica!
<Mmike> jelly, ack
<Mmike> jelly, inace, na onom i7 u x220 sam to isto radio, nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> 3.13 kelner
<jelly> ak nakrca 14 dana u "uptime" naredbi i ne skrse se X-i pod unityjem ili nekim drugim OpenGL compositorom onda radi :-)
<Mmike> jelly, taj i7 je iz 'te' generacije
<vileni> Mmike: vidis da kupuje cipele po mjeri, nema sanse da ce kupiti auto za koji trebas kacigu :)
<jelly> x220 je sandybridge
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> x201 je ono prije, cinimise
<ivoks> x200s je meni uredno radio
<ivoks> i xps 13 odradi 20 dana uptimea
<ivoks> u biti, ne sjecam se kad sam ga ugasio
<jelly> ivoks: da sa driverima i distrom iz 2011 :-)
<ivoks> cak ni avion
<ivoks> ne, sa 14.04
<jelly> e to je vec nesto
<ivoks> evo, pitaj mirku sutra
<ivoks> ona ga koristi
<Mmike> xps13 je sandy bridge isto, nije li?
<ivoks> xps 13 radi uredno
<ivoks> iako, Xi se znaju srusiti na jednom detalju
<jelly> xps13 je brand sa sto razlicitih hardvera, svake godine drugi
<ivoks> ponekad kad stisnem 'reply' tipku u thunderbirdu
<jelly> sa, kojeg ima ivoks tesko je rec :-)
<ivoks> cijeli xi odu u k.
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> ivoks, koji proc imas tmao, jel znas?
<Mmike> ivoks, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ivoks> u x200s?
<Mmike> ne, xps13
<Mmike> x200s ima core procove
<Mmike> to je prastaro
<Mmike> sjecam se kad si to uboo kak sam slinio za tim :D
<ivoks> http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/dell-xps-13-2013
<ivoks>  1.9-GHz Intel Core i7-3517U 
<ivoks> mozda imam i5, ne znam
<Mmike> ajvi bridz
<ivoks> a nemam ga ovdje
<ivoks> ma laptop je smece
<Mmike> ugl, i5 u x230 je bolji nego i7 u x220 :D
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> imam jedan veliki problem
<jobenty> može li mi netko odgovoriti?
<ivoks> tesko je to reci. ako su problem hemoroidi, sumnjam.
<SilverSpace> kak da ti netko odgovori ako nisi napisao pitanje?
<ivoks> ono, reci kaj te muci
<jobenty> formatirtao sam NTFS particiju sa 1 TB podataka na fat32 u gparted. Mogu li podatke ikako vratiti?
<jelly> "da, ali"
<ivoks> jesi sto napisao na disk?
<jobenty> ne
<ivoks> instaliraj testdisk
<jobenty> ok
<ivoks> s njim mozes vratiti staru particijsku tablicu
<ivoks> i uci u stari filesystem
<jelly> prvi korak bi uvijek neizostavno trebao biti "napravi sigurnosnu kopiju cijelog tog diska"
<jobenty> reci vidim da je testdisk instaliran
<jelly> "... prije neg krenes koristiti ikakve recovery programe, i baviti se amaterskom forenzikom po prvi put"
<jobenty> gdje ga mogu pokrenuti
<ivoks> u konzoli
<ivoks> ali pazljivo
<ivoks> nije to igrica
<jobenty> ok
<ivoks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Mmike> jobenty, nemoj instalirat testdisk na to racunalo
<Mmike> jobenty, bootni taj stroj s nekim sysrescue CDom ili tako necim
<Mmike> jelly, da, x201 ima arandale ili kako vec :)
<vileni> fun https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12552865_10156574677140454_3855998841809414338_n.jpg?oh=36061bd2fcd33e243ea5b7cfda742aa6&oe=5740B8E8
<ivoks> nego... idem ja
<ivoks> ajte pozdrav
<Mmike> hehe :)
<jobenty> to je poseban disk i linux nije instaliran na njega. Ostao mi u NTFS jer su podaci ostali od Windowsa. Sad sam nešto u gparted htio formatirati stick od 1gb pa formatirao disk od 1tb. jebi ga
<jelly> Mmike: arrendale, da, moj desktop doma je clarkdale
<ivoks> jobenty: testdisk bi ti trebao rijesiti problem
<ivoks> al... dobro promisli svaki korak
<ivoks> ako imas 1TB slobodno negdje, napravi si radje image tog diska
<ivoks> i radi na imageu
<ivoks> ako nemas, pa... nemas previse izbora
<Mmike> jelly, a probat cemo
<jelly> ak su podaci manje vredni od cijene novog 1TB diska... 
<ivoks> onda nisu podaci
<ivoks> vec pornjava :D
<jelly> indeed
<api984> vecer
<ivoks> priznaj
<Mmike> dvojim da je pornjava
<ivoks> imas pornice i mp3e na tom disku :)
<Mmike> pa nije ovo '96ta
<Mmike> pornjave na internetu, besplatne, koliko ti srce oce
<ivoks> da, danas su filmovi popularni
<jelly> also, ak su podaci vredniji od 2000kn, kupi disk, napravi image, i plati Infolabu recovery
<ivoks> ali i filmovi su danas besplatni
<api984> Mmike, agreed.. redtube i ostali
<ivoks> netflix i to
<jelly> ivoks: mozda su besplatni ali moje vrijeme za download ponovo svog tog smeca nije ;-)
<ivoks> a mp3 je ionak smece, pa je bolje kupovat CDe
<jelly> ili ripanje sa cd-ova
<ivoks> idjem sad fakat
<jelly> Ain't Nobody Got Time Fo' That
<ivoks> jelly: jel pricas njemacki?
<ivoks> :]
<jobenty> sve note za gitaru su mi tamo
<jobenty> sve knjige su mi tamo
<jobenty> jebali vas pornići
<ivoks> zato smo izmislili cloud
<ivoks> ja svoje fotke sve turam na flickr
<Mmike> ivoks, i naked ones? :D
<ivoks> a knjige ionak kupujem na amazonu
<ivoks> pa mi je to sve i tam
<ivoks> u biti ne znam zasto imam disk na stroju
<ivoks> preci cu na ssd za desktop
<ivoks> i sve turat u cloudove :D
<ivoks> pogotovo ak dodje optika :D
<jelly> ivoks: ne nazalost
<jelly> samo engleski i osnovni talijanski
<ivoks> good enough :)
<ivoks> pozz
<jobenty> dobro ja ovo ja ono toliko sam živčan da bi sve poslo u pm. ako netko može pomoći nemojte me sad zajebavat molim vas
<jobenty> kako da pokrenem u test disk to za vraćanje particije
<jobenty> [ Create ] Create a new log file
<jobenty> [ Append ] Append information to log file
<jobenty>  [ No Log ] Don't record anything
<jobenty> to mogu izabrati
<api984> i sta sad
<api984> zzz
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/laptop-lenovo-thinkpad-x201-tablet-intel-core-i7-torba-oglas-17477470
<Mmike> vileni, ^^
<Mmike> eto ti taj :D
<vileni> grozno :)
<vileni> skupo
<vileni> Mmike: i kako uvijek zadar
<Mmike> vileni, ma jesi vidio cijenu?
<Mmike> 1300-1500 su ostali
<Mmike> ovaj oce 4 :D
<Mmike> uuu, to je i7!
<vileni> Mmike: pa vidio, jos gore :)
<vileni> ali sto ces, vecina je nerealana
<jobenty> evo radim deep search sa testdisk-om na 60% je i pronašao je nešto
<jobenty> invalid NTFS or EXFAT boot
<jobenty> 0 D HPFS - NTFS
<jobenty> ... nek9i brojevi .... valjda cilindri glave i Å¡to ti ja znam
<dodobas> bas sam gledao novi xps 13/15 (skylake) 
<dodobas> steta sto nemaju matte ekran
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> pjebemti, debian mirror je 1.4TB
<jelly> zapunilo disk
<jobenty> evo me opet
<jobenty> sad je problem u disk geometry može li mi tko pomoći oko toga
 * jelly se ne usudi 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-22
<SilverSpace> dan
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> Klerofaštističi Apsurdistan
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.jutarnji.hr/buduca-ministrica-bernardica-juretic--molite-za-mene-i-cijelu-vladu--neka-nas-duh-sveti-prosvijetli-da-radimo-samo-na-slavu-bozju--/1504046/
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> obecana zemlja u problemima
<ivoks> loonie pada prema 50c za 1 loonie
<dodobas> ivoks: what ?
<ivoks> kanada
<ivoks> 1 kanadski dolar je prije bio vise-manje isto kao i jedan americki
<ivoks> ali... nije vise
<ivoks> i pada jednako kao i rublja
<ivoks> problemi.
<dodobas> a loonie je kolokvijalni naziv za cad$ 
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> bio neki clanak ... da amerikanci nece graditi cjevovode... za kanadsku naftu/mazut
<dodobas> pa ovi moraju prodavati po ultra niskim cijenama
<dodobas> ocito izvoz svjezeg zraka u kinu nije bas popularan
<ivoks> nafta ih muci
<dodobas> https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness
<jelly> ide mi na jetra kad lik u javnosti zatrazi minutu sutnje... i onda ceka manje od 10 sekundi prije nego veli "slava im"
<jelly> de reci "8 sekundi sutnje" ak nemres potrosit minutu na pijetet
<dodobas> jelly: a hladi se janjetina ... 
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si mjerio :)
<jelly> nije trebalo mjerit koliko je bilo kratko
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: to je uvijek tak
<Mmike> ja sam mrzio te minute sutnje k'o klinac
<Mmike> isao sam u skolu koja se zvala 'Narodnih heroja Rajke i Zdenke Bakovic'
<Mmike> i svake godine smo isli nekud gledat klince na zici
<Mmike> ono, fotke male djece razapete na zici
<Mmike> da pokazu kak su ustase ili njemci ili koji vec radili sranja
<Mmike> jebale ih ideologije
<ivoks> pfff
<Mmike> a i jebale ih terminologije
<Mmike> maas-installer
<Mmike> maas-deployer
<Mmike> gitlab je, zato, totalno kul :)
<ivoks> nema optike nigdje oko mene
<ivoks> a i ono sto je blizu zahtijeva kopanje
<ivoks> pa sunce mu tulavo
<Mmike> ivoks: vrijeme da se maknes s firmom nekud drugud? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: recimo, iznajmis stan ispod sebe :)
<ivoks> ajme ingrid
<ivoks> glupace, joj
<jelly> ivoks: kaj nema dtk
<ivoks> nema
<jelly> hm, sto znaci da pitas npr. amis opet ce biti isto 
<ivoks> da
<jelly> onda nema druge nego kopanje.  mozda neki wireless 
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj kua, ko jebe vanjsku politiku
<VjetarSaSunca> pa ti si naci, SilverSpace :)
<vileni> Mmike: zasto je gitblab kul?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ke ?
<ivoks> glad.
<SilverSpace> rucak
<Mmike> vileni: to ti je k'o github lokalni, s wikijem i djidjamidjama
<Mmike> Di da kupim set malih odvijaca za sarafljenje po laptopima
<Mmike> a da nije chipoteka, nije mi usput
<Mmike> ima toga u hgspotovima i tima, zna li tko?
<vileni> Mmike: znam to, imam par instalacija :) nego zasto kazes da je kul
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naruci ;)
<Mmike> zato kaj je k'o github lokalni, s wikijem i djidjamidjama :)
<jelly> Mmike: a kolko kosta?
<Mmike> jelly: sto to?
<jelly> gtilab
<vileni> ima community edition
<Mmike> jelly: pa to downloadiras i kod sebe turis
<Mmike> ne znam da ista oksta
<vileni> Mmike: ima vise verzija
<Mmike> oh, ima enterprajz
<dodobas> ima i onaj ... phabricator ... od fejsbuka
<jelly> mi smo uzeli stash (now: "bitbucket server"), kako vec imamo jiru i confluence
<Mmike> kvragu
<jelly> za oni tri developera u kriz sto su ostala u firmi :-
<Mmike> gitlab je nekad bio mali slatki jednostavni
<vileni> dodobas: bas sam gledao phabricator neki dan
<Mmike> sad mosh i CI radit s time
<vileni> imas kakvih iskustava s tim?
<vileni> Mmike: meni je gitlab sve osim mali slatki jednostavni :D
<dodobas> Mmike: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilbur_Scoville ... kaze da je 150ta godošnjica :)
<dodobas> radije bi php nego ruby :)
<Mmike> dodobas: dada, vidio :D
<vileni> ovo je isto bilo testirano https://gogs.io/
<Mmike> da, to s tubijem je malo bedara
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> morat cemo obiljzit to nekako... mislim da bi jedan brutalero mogo past
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> jucer bio
<Mmike> pretjero :)
<Mmike> moze ponejdljeka
<dodobas> dakles ... sto moram staviti u '/etc/security/limits.d/' da bi ubuntu skuzio taj file... man kaze .conf ali it does not work
<SweetMuffin> imam oneliner ( nije ni bash skripta ) koji u jednom koraku treba uzeti "/neki/unique/file/path/file.extenzija" iz stdin-a i  "file.extenzija" iskopirati u "/neki/drugi/path/file.nekadrugaextenzija". Kad to napravim s "cp -p" mi veli da destinacijski direktorij ne postoji. Ne mogu koristiti "cp --parents -p /neki/unique/file/path/file.extenzija /neki/drugi/path/file.nekadrugaextenzija " ( osim ako ne koristim switch krivo ) jer baca 
<SweetMuffin> grešku. Ima tko kakav prijedlog ? Oneliner: http://jebo.me/pas/8n
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> bot to je skroz krivo 
<Mmike> cek
<SweetMuffin> OK :)
<SweetMuffin> radim mind mape, taman da me pocnes psovati, biti ce zanimljivije za citanje do ovog sto radim 
<Mmike> bot kaj ti je onaj ajsadnapraviposao.sh
<Mmike> daj da vitim taj
<Mmike> vidim taj
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: taj sadrzi output onelinera, kao medjukorak da provjerim kaj ce cp napraviti, prije nego ga izvrtim. Sadrzi linije poput http://jebo.me/pas/1t
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: oo odkud ti na plaži  :) nemate danas ja mislio da si vec na vikendu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: multitaskam na najgori moguci nacin. Istovremeno radim 5 stvari, od kojih ni jednu ne znam raditi dobro .. 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pa jel' mogu vidjet
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> this paste has either expired or doesn't exist!
<Mmike> nemogu :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: na msg spustim
<vileni> zanimljivo https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-certificate-manager-deploy-ssltls-based-apps-on-aws/
<SweetMuffin> Potpunosti radi, Mmike mi je rijesio problem, predlozio je da koristim basename. 
<Mmike> weee :)
 * Mmike dobija zvecku
<Mmike> ovja, znacku! :D
<SweetMuffin> Kaj znacku, poslao sam ti 2x e-pusu ! To umalo da mozes unovciti :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/index-doznaje-zbog-govora-mrznje-vijece-za-elektronicke-medije-gasi-z1-televiziju-na-tri-dana/869946.aspx
<ivoks> pazi ostar cetnik
<ivoks> kakva budala
<SweetMuffin> ja ne kuzim kako su uopce uveli instituciju govora mrznje ikamo bez referenduma. Jebo demokraciju gdje ti ne mogu reci da si srbopederski konj bez da me drzava tlaci. Ako postoji ispravna reakcija na to, to je onda privatna tuzba. 
<SweetMuffin> Ovo je sumrak demokracije
<SweetMuffin> ( kako sam pompozan, idem na index u komentatore ) :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nemres rec da si srbopederski, mosh rec da si pederski
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> mogu ja tebi rec da si zatucani neobrazovani windows admin
<Mmike> koji nezna nist drugo osim kliktat po kliktalicama
<SweetMuffin> Pa da, i kaj ti sad po sili zakona ima netko lijepiti penale ? Pravi lijek je da ti flisnem flisku ili te tuzim, a ne ovo 
<Mmike> al' nemrem ti rec da si zatucani srboidni neobrazovani bjelovarsko-otpadni windows admin
<SweetMuffin> Al ! Morao bi moci ! 
<Mmike> koji nezna nist drugo nego drkat po tetama iz Hagnja
<SweetMuffin> Imao sam curu iz Hrsova, umalo u hagnju :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/155308/najljepse-je-biti-dijete
<SweetMuffin> +++
<ivoks> kuzis
<ivoks> ak to sad napravim, onda sam perverznjak
<ivoks> a dok sam mali bio, onda je bilo slatko
<ivoks> kak, nista ne radim drugacije
<SweetMuffin> Kajaznam, uvjeren sam da bi se nasla koja kojoj bi bilo slatko da to napravis i danas - samo je pitanje pokusaja i pogresaka dok ne nadjes tu i takvu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> pa bilo je slatko, njega zanima sta ima a ti vec imas ideju ;-)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: dao si mu kredita i vise nego ja :) Mozda je potpuno neuk :) 
<ivoks> nemam ja pojma
<ivoks> nikad vidio :)
<SweetMuffin> vidis !!^^^^^
<jelly> <babilen> Challenge: Find a legitimate URL with more git in it than http://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/
<Mmike> ivoks: ak ti netko to treba objasnit onda si mozda jos uvijek mali :)
<ivoks> cuj ti njega
<ivoks> nemoj da mirku uvuceno u razgovor i objasnjavanje :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> mirka je u mom timu
<Mmike> ne kuzis opce kak je subverzivna :)
<ivoks> spava mi se
<Mmike> rece on
<Mmike> a nema dijete :)
<ivoks> imam zene
<jelly> ali nemas zen?
<Mmike> idem isprobat novi hamburek
<Mmike> vidimo se
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: DI DI DI ? 
<SilverSpace> Vikend.Dođem doma,upalim Twitter,a na Twitteru prijenos iz gostionice 'Sabor'.Ne truj lajnu,nego povuci lajnu.Jebo vas vaki vikend..
<SilverSpace> lol
<SweetMuffin> Ekipa koja koristi twitter mi je nejasnija od ekipe koja koristi g+ .. njima na cast kaj uspiju kondenzirati misao na koliko-je-vec-limit-za-twitter-post
<jelly> kad si star, oni su naucili komunicirati na smsovim
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nema vise ogranicenja 
<SilverSpace> star si i neinformiran :P
<SweetMuffin> Samo ovo drugo, penzionerska olupino :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: naci, pa vidim kako si se obrušio na SDP. Valjda ti paše ova klerofašistička vlada
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: ateisti na aparatima :) 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Fba6Syrng
<datase> YouTube: Sidney Samson ft Wizard Sleeve - Riverside (Let's Go)  - Dirty Extended Mix - 0:05:10 - 1247287 views - 3331 likes / 110 dislikes
<ivoks> ovi jos drve u saboru
<ivoks> koji k je ovo u saboru
<ivoks> glavas je u saboru
<jelly> e neka je
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: izglasava se povjerenje vladi, a rasprava će trajati još dugo
<ivoks> da bar
<VjetarSaSunca> Glavaš u saboru nam je izgleda najmanji problem u koji klerofašizam srljamo
<ivoks> nego slusam stream
<ivoks> i to je... onak... tuzno
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: imaš HRTi za android :)
<ivoks> klerofasizam
<VjetarSaSunca> live stream na HTV4
<ivoks> ajde objasni tu rijec
<jelly> Å¡to je to klerofasizam?
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ne znaš što je to ili prcaš? :)
<ivoks> ne prcam, nego te pitam da objasnis sto si htio reci
<ivoks> ne moras ako neces
<ivoks> ali osobno mislim kako si upotrijebio rijec za koju ni ne znas sto znaci
<ivoks> i dao sam ti priliku da opovrgnes to
<ivoks> to je kao neokomunisti
<ivoks> i sl.
<ivoks> pun mi k. takvih fraza
<ivoks> cuj ovu
<ivoks> nikad cuo ni vidio
<ivoks> a vec je 20 godina u saboru
<ivoks> oni se opet prepucavaju oko gluposti
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> ocito pali, jer evo i VjetarSaSunca sad barata s izrazima poput klerofasizam :)
<ivoks> ideologije koja je umrla prije 60 godina
<jelly> > u Socijalističkoj Federativnoj Republici Jugoslaviji ova se pogrdna kovanica ponekad rabila za političku diskvalifikaciju osoba, pokreta i događaja sklonih desnici, a suprotnih vladajućoj ideologiji
<ivoks> pa to se uvijek radi
<jelly> (hr.wikipedija sigurno ne laze!)
<ivoks> s jednima i drugima
<ivoks> isusati... 2016., a mi slusasmo o fasizmu i komunizmu u saboru
<jelly> ocekivao bi da ce most to srezati i dat se na posal
<ivoks> matere ti, fakat treba giljotinu podignuti
<ivoks> a kak ce to itko srezati
<dodobas> sad ce 2020... brzo... ovo i tako sve treba zaboraviti
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: no da kaj ti je to klerofasisticka
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ti je 'moderna' rijec za - Thomptson reva dok svecenici zlostavljaju djecake
<dodobas> jer zna se da crna kosulja i tetoviran kriz na celu, najbolje izgledaju na 'skolovanom' momku
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace i ivoks : Ako niste vidjeli mješavinu crkvene i fašističke idelologije prezetirane u zadnje vrijeme ja vam ne mogu pomoći. Od zabrane abortusa, negiranja antifašizma pa na dalje
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ja cu ti sad nesto direktno reci
<VjetarSaSunca> crveni kmeri su zadnji koje bih podržao, alo ovo što se sad potura je dno dna
<ivoks> razmisljanje ti je jadno koliko i od onog koji je negirao antifasizam
<ivoks> nemoj se spusati na isti nivo
<VjetarSaSunca> i šta sad, živim s tim da neki tamo ivoks misli da mi je razmišljanje jadno
<VjetarSaSunca> pf
<VjetarSaSunca> feeling is mutual
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> neces reci da svi srljaju u takvo razmisljanje
<ivoks> vec ces reci da ivoks tako razmislja
<ivoks> jel tako?
<VjetarSaSunca> jebemise
<VjetarSaSunca> reći ći što hoću uprkos ivoksu s irca
<VjetarSaSunca> jel tako?
<VjetarSaSunca> Kažem da su do sad prezetirana programska načela nove vlade klerofašistička
<VjetarSaSunca> bez obzira na ivoksa
<ivoks> ako je suprotno tvom razmisljanju, onda je klerofasisticko?
<jelly> al to nisu bila navedena nacela vlade, nego misljenja nekih clanova, afaiui
<ivoks> ti si za abortus, vlada je protiv
<VjetarSaSunca> mom mišljenju?
<ivoks> i sad su oni fasisti?
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: govorimo o nekim civilizacijskim normama
<ivoks> jel?
<ivoks> kojima to?
<VjetarSaSunca> pravo žene da odluči?
<ivoks> ne postoji ISO za civilizaciju
<ivoks> svaka drzva definira svoje
<VjetarSaSunca> ne, naravno da ne postoji za civilizaciju, postoji recimo za Europu okvir ISOa
<VjetarSaSunca> vjeronauk u Å¡kole?
<VjetarSaSunca> sinergija crkve i države?
<ivoks> jel velika britanija civilizirana?
<VjetarSaSunca> ne hvala
<ivoks> jel finska civilizirana?
<ivoks> irska?
<VjetarSaSunca> ma briga me za njih
<ivoks> australija?
<VjetarSaSunca> još uvijek živim u RH
<ivoks> island?
<ivoks> zivis da
<ivoks> ne definiras ti kako ce zivot u hrvatskoj izgledati
<ivoks> definiraju svi
<VjetarSaSunca> bravo!
<ivoks> i iako se ja ne slazem sa zabranom abortusa, ako vecina tako odluci, jebi ga
<VjetarSaSunca> nagrada za otkrivanje tople vode iz slavine ide korisniku ivoks 
<ivoks> ali necu iz zvati fasistima
<ivoks> ih
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ti pratiš politiku u hr uopće?
<ivoks> ne pratim politku, ne zanima me, zivim svoj zivot
<VjetarSaSunca> točno
<ivoks> davno sam naucio da u hrvatskoj nema politike
<ivoks> nego samo svadjanje
<VjetarSaSunca> oh
<ivoks> politika je upravljanje
<ivoks> a ne lijepljenje etiketa
<VjetarSaSunca> ni sam ne znaš koliko griješiš
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> kupujem audi a6, gradim kucu, vodim dvije firme
<ivoks> mozda grijesim
<ivoks> ali mi zivot izgleda bas super
<ivoks> je li to zato jer se ne bavim politikom? ne znam, ali nekako mi se cini da je
<ivoks> jelly: btw, nismo nastavili razgovor :)
<VjetarSaSunca> pa kad dođe porez na audi a6 i na kuću i na dvije firme ti se i dalje nemoj baviti politikom, politika će se baviti tobom
<ivoks> znaci, njemacki nista?
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: pola od milijon je 500.000
<ivoks> jos uvijek mi ostane vise od onih koji se bave politikom
<VjetarSaSunca> ostane ti baš
<jelly> ivoks: ne, ali koliko cesto su me to pitali u zadnjih godinu dana, morat cu na tecaj
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ha daa :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa radis za njemacku kompaniju :)
<ivoks> reko, ak znas engleski, mozda se zelis prebaciti u englesku :)
<ivoks> kakvo vrbovanje... :D
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: nosis li ti naocale?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ovo je retoričko?
<SilverSpace> pa da kad vidis fasiste i klerofasiste
<VjetarSaSunca> Vidim i čujem izrečene stavove i ideje.
<VjetarSaSunca> vidim da je vjeronauk u osnovnim Å¡kolama
<VjetarSaSunca> vidim da nova ministrica poziva na molitvu za pomoć vladi
<SilverSpace> nije obavezan 
<VjetarSaSunca> valjda je to zbog naočala
<SilverSpace> ne ides ako neces
<SilverSpace> ne boj se proci pored crkve nece se srusiti na tebe
<VjetarSaSunca> vidim i dječju priredbu u osnovnoj školi na kraju poluodišta koja izgleda kao rad molitvene grupe
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ja imam sve sakramente
<VjetarSaSunca> ako ti to išta znači
<SilverSpace> i ja
<VjetarSaSunca> na krivog si se namerio s pričom o crkvi
<SilverSpace> opet krivo svacas
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace:  Tebi je ok da muškarci u dugim haljinama koji nemaju i nikad nisu imali djece dijele savjete o obitelji?
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nastranu jel to ok, al to je "kler" dio i kakve veze ima sa fasizmom?
<SilverSpace> meni ne smeta mogu oni djeliti kaj god hoce
<VjetarSaSunca> Ne bojom se ja proći pored crkve, ne želim je u političkom i društvenom životu da mi iskače iz paštete
<SilverSpace> uzmes ono kaj ti pase
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: Ideje izrečene od budućih ministara daju fini klerofaističi paprikaš
<SilverSpace> kritizirat nekog zbog toga kaj ide u crkvu ili kaj ja znam je isto kaj radi i isil
<jelly> samo ako ih turis sve u isti lonac
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: u Vladi nisu u istom loncu?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: to kaj je tvoja opcija izgubila uzbo pa ti sad sve smatras fasistima to je tvoja stvar
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: hrpa stvari koje su rekli nisu rekli s pozicije clana vlade
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: baš me zanima što tvoja kristalna kugla kaže koja je to moja opcija
<jelly> SilverSpace: actually da'esh je skroz ok s tim, ak ides u _pravu_ crkvu 
<SilverSpace> sigurno nije opcija skorasnje vlade
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak mislis pravu crkvu 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: a da? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa njihovu, ne
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: i ovo nije s pozicija člana vlade? http://www.jutarnji.hr/buduca-ministrica-bernardica-juretic--molite-za-mene-i-cijelu-vladu--neka-nas-duh-sveti-prosvijetli-da-radimo-samo-na-slavu-bozju--/1504046/
<jelly> ta jest
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: i kaj ti tu smeta?
<jelly> eh, nije bitno kaj mu smeta
<jelly> bitno je sto se koristi terminogija iz proslog rezima sto je samo po sebi zanimljivo
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kad smo zadnji puta u povijesti imali sinergiju crkve i države?
<jelly> aha, tebi to stvarno smeta? :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> Isto bi mi smetalo da je Islam u igri
<VjetarSaSunca> ovako garantirana jednakost prema vjeri nestaje
<jelly> ne vidim nikakav problem u tome da se netko moli za vladu, ili da im pozeli da rade pametne poteze za dobrobit naroda i drzave
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: krivo pušeš 
<jelly> ekvivalentnu stvar moze zatraziti i neki ministar druge religije i vjere, ili agnostik ili ateist
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nitko sretniji od mene da ostane na tome. Žao mi je ako ću biti taj koji će za dvije tri godine reći "I told you so"
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: sotonist? :>
<SilverSpace> milanovic je kao nevjernik a svako malo je citirao bibliju
<jelly> meni se cini da puses na hladno
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: bilo koje vjere!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ajd vrijeme će pokazati
<jelly> milanovic je pametan i proracunat, steta sto je bahat i napuhanog ega
<VjetarSaSunca> što ćemo s zabranom aborutsa i "klanjem u utrobi žene"?
<jelly> zabranom?
<VjetarSaSunca> bilo je takvih najava
<SilverSpace> jelly: da steta kaj je albahati ali to je pomankanje odgoja
 * jelly smatra da postoje uvjeti kad je ubojstvo manje zlo
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: kojom zabranom?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace:  bilo je takvih najava
<SilverSpace> aha necu proci cestu zebrom da me auto ne pregazi
<VjetarSaSunca> ne pratim te više. Zebra, auti?
<SilverSpace> kaj bi bilo da je bilo 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: jedno je kad ti i ja sjedimo na pivi i raspravljamo Å¡bbkbb
<VjetarSaSunca> drugo je kad su to izjave ljudi koji će danas-sutra donositi zakone u ovoj (recimo) državi
<ivoks> WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ivoks> jos jedan!!!
<ivoks> jos jedan!!!
<ivoks> jos jedan!!!
<ivoks> jos jedan!!!
<ivoks> Mmike: imamo jos jednog :D
<ivoks> mozda da odustanem od a6 i bacim se na a8 :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: nisi popratio najave ocjene ustavnosti zakona koji regulira pobačaj?
<ivoks> ti jos uvijek?
<ivoks> sto je u tome lose?
<VjetarSaSunca> eto ti ga sad
<ivoks> fasizam bi bio 'ukinut cemo zakon i promijeniti ustav'
<ivoks> demokracija je 'stavit cemo na ustavni sud da vidi je li u skladu s ustavom'
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: i ti imaš isto iluzija o hrvatskom pravosuđu...
<ivoks> ima puno gorih stvari za koje se mozes uloviti
<ivoks> ti se lovis za demokratski postupak
<VjetarSaSunca> ja se lovim za klerifikaciju 
<jelly> to nije klerifikacija
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: demokracija je i brak muškarca i žene u ustavu
<jelly> niko nije rekao da ce pitati biskupe kod bilo kojih odluka
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ali se išlo biskipima na razgovor neki dan
<ivoks> pa naravno da se islo
<ivoks> kakve to gluposti pricas
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno
<ivoks> sto, ignorirati ces udrugu koja okuplja 90% populacije?
<ivoks> ja nisam vjernik
<VjetarSaSunca> jel se išlo i muftijama?
<jelly> zato sto se 70% birackog tijela deklarira katolici
<ivoks> ali jebo me pas ako cu ignorirati katolicku crkvu u hrvatskoj
<VjetarSaSunca> nema crka Å¡ta raditi s politikom
<ivoks> jel tko pita nas za zakone vezane uz IT?
<ivoks> ne pita
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> jer smo 1-2% desktopa
<ivoks> koga boli k za ubuntu
<ivoks> budimo bitni jer jesmo bitni, a ne zato sto mislimo da smo bitni
<ivoks> pitat cemo muftije kada cemo biti zemlja sa vecinskim muslimanskim stanovistvom
<jelly> htio ne htio, crkva je non-zero faktor
<ivoks> dok god je njih koliko i jedija, ono... statisticka greska
<VjetarSaSunca> Dragi moj ivoks, dokle god se ide biskupima na konzultacije nismo daleko od Irana
<ivoks> crkva ima vise clanova nego svi sindikati zajedno
<VjetarSaSunca> idem jest, previše toga na prazan želudac
<ivoks> nisu to konzultacije
<ivoks> ne kuzim, pa ne idu ih pitati sto da rade
<ivoks> idu cuti njihove zelje
<ivoks> ono, oni su vecina
<ivoks> velika vecina
<ivoks> idem si kupiti novi aparat za kavu :)
<SilverSpace> evo sad se tek grijanje upalilo danas 22° 
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ne, ne idu ih pitat Å¡to da rade.
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro Mmike 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, kad ces ti vise prestati Windowse koristiti i skuziti da je Ubuntu jedini pravi os?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kad ubuntu zaista postane jedini pravi OS :D
<Mmike> vipnet debilnet
<Mmike> potrosim gigu prometa
<VjetarSaSunca> ne trpama ga ni na server Mmike 
<Mmike> i nemrem SMS poslat da mi upale jos gigu
<Mmike> neee, ne, moram poslat mail
<Mmike> ili pismo
<Mmike> postambiljano
<VjetarSaSunca> dobro da ne moraš ovjerit i skenirat :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nazovi SZK, trebalo bi upaliti
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> idem probat opet
<Mmike> pred cca godinu dana se nije moglo
<Mmike> sam da mi se apdejta mobitel
<Mmike> ivoks, imas ti sipphone ili nesto slozen na telefonu?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: nego da nastavimo u revijalnom tonu... Koja je to partija ušutkala Z1 ova koja dolazi na vlast?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vip promet?
<SilverSpace> telefon
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ima samo jedna sljedbenica partije
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: naprotiv, dvije. SKH-SDP i SKH-HDZ
<SilverSpace> koja si je uzela svu imovinu skh
<VjetarSaSunca> sva ta bagra je iz iste partije proistekla
<VjetarSaSunca> skupa sa Tuđmanom, Titovim generalom
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: je ali sama je jedna sljedbenica
<SilverSpace> koja si je sve prisvojila
<SilverSpace> ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ma da? Na koji način? Politički? Ideološki? Odrednicama osnivanja?
<SilverSpace> zakonom 
<SilverSpace> ako ne znas to 
<VjetarSaSunca> govoriš o imovini SKH?
<SilverSpace> skh da 
<SilverSpace> pravna sljedbenica je sdp
<VjetarSaSunca> Za vrijeme čije vlasti je donesen zakon?
<SilverSpace> i to ti je u zakonu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato su ovi drugi nadoknadili privatizacijom
<SilverSpace> franje tudmana
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: touche!
<SilverSpace> i kaj 
<VjetarSaSunca> PA to ti je sve ista klika
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> ko im je to dao nego hdz
<SilverSpace> jelly: a kaj si u tom trenutku mogao 
<VjetarSaSunca> mogo si reć NE
<jelly> vama evo mrvice, a sad okrenite ledja
<SilverSpace> slusao si zapad 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ko Tito Staljinu
<jelly> SilverSpace: mogao si svasta
<SilverSpace> nisi 
<SilverSpace> sankcije su nam bile 
<SilverSpace> i svasta nam se spremalo
<SilverSpace> nista nisi mogao 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: sankcije a? I usred sankcija Šeparović prilča kako nabavljamo tenkove "malo teže"
<VjetarSaSunca> ma daj
<VjetarSaSunca> odmah ga je Tuđica smijenio
<SilverSpace> opet Anticevicka
<VjetarSaSunca> strava je žena
<SilverSpace> boktemazo
<VjetarSaSunca> Masoni i iluminati jutros, baš da vidim s čime će završiti ovaj put
<jelly> u svakom slucaju ne isplati se raspravljat sta bi bilo da je bilo
<jelly> moving on
<SilverSpace> jelly: yes
<Mmike> dobio ip telefon 
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> nemam US adapter :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav adapter
<Mmike> a onaj komad 
<Mmike> di mogu ustekat US uticnocu
<Mmike> da moze u nasu
<Mmike> ne treba mi naponska konverzija
<Mmike> samo da mogu ugurat u rupu
<jelly> zaboravio jedan u puli, imam samo jedan tu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha
<Mmike> jelly, treba ti?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo http://cdn3.volusion.com/xrcmh.kbmlu/v/vspfiles/photos/CBADAPT_USAtoEUROPE-2T.jpg
<SilverSpace> to imam negdje
<vileni> Mmike: btw, imas chipoteku u areni? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> e sad kokice i čips - Glavaš
<SilverSpace> prvi pametni kaj danas govori
<Mmike> vileni, yup, zvao, vele da imaju tamo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, tocno to
<Mmike> pasivni kufer
<Mmike> vileni, idem ja krenit lagano p ati se javim, a?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja to narucio 3-4 komad ali sad nemam pojma di su
<SilverSpace> osim jednoga koji je na punjacu
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: moze
<vileni> ja imam onaj univerzalni 
<Mmike> eto ima drugi vileni :)
<Mmike> a ima i chipoteka
<Mmike> pa cu tamo, mislims
<VjetarSaSunca> pa krene Glavaš u svom stilu...
<vileni> ovaj sam kupovao prije puta u UK
<vileni> pa sam trazio nesto kvalitenije
<Mmike> uk!=us
<VjetarSaSunca> "Govorim prezimena u množini, ne idem na nikoga osobno." Znao sam da mi treba kikiriki uz Glavaša
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo kaže i Glavaš da se Vladi lažno lijepe proustaške etikete
<vileni> Mmike: univerzalni je
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: on bi znao! :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> :-)
<jelly> ko je lazni ko pravi
<obruT> 19:21 < Mmike> dobio ip telefon  19:21 < Mmike> nemam US adapter :(
<obruT> Mmike: a PoE ? :P
<jelly> Mmike: 19kn u mobitel-ducanu ispod ulaza
<VjetarSaSunca> Sad ga je Stazić uzeo na roštilj, s ratnim zločinom i rodnom ravnopravnošću. Očekujem pola sata urnebesa :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Fba6Syrng
<datase> YouTube: Sidney Samson ft Wizard Sleeve - Riverside (Let's Go)  - Dirty Extended Mix - 0:05:10 - 1247325 views - 3331 likes / 111 dislikes
<tonil> wob wob wob wob wob
<tonil> Mmike, chipoteka
<tonil> ah da 
<tonil> rekli su ti sorry
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kupio
<Mmike> sad vidim da ima frend koji zivi u preckom
<Mmike> i sad imam telefon na stolu
<Mmike> jebeno
<Mmike> k'o u 82goj
<api984> vecer
<api984> vecer
<Mmike> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<Mmike> hA!
<api984> has anyone ever had this kind of problem on linux.... regardig ntp... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVSFOsQiVS8&list=PLeyf_6udJ42kTeuZOVynf6uXt-cEuv3k9&index=1
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<api984> fak
<Mmike> api984, veli private video
<api984> ups
<api984> sek da vidim
<api984> popravio
<api984> nisam ni skuzio
<api984> refresh?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> ako se sa iste javne IP adrese klijenti spajaju s razlicitim destination portovima... znaci li to da su klijenti NATani ?
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<Mmike> ijoooooooooooooj\
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet adapter :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> dete :)
<Mmike> spavao do 9 :)
<Mmike> ja do 10 :)
<vileni> dakle imao je 1h da napravi nesto?
<Mmike> pa sam malo uzbudjen :)
<Mmike> ne, mama je dezurala :)
<vileni> ja sam vec zamisljao scenarije apokalipse
<vileni> tipa napravio je kolac od marmelade, nutelle i tvojih laptopa
<SilverSpace> Bilo pitanje iz hrvatskog Kakvu muziku slusate i kojeg izvodaca, Franko napisao billy idol :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: budi sretan ovaj nas gremlin se budio u 6h
<SilverSpace> sad se budi malo kasnije u 7h kak je skola krenula
<Mmike> SilverSpace, o, sretan sam :) jako jako sretan :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, inace se budi uzmedju 6:45 i 7:30
<Mmike> al' je sinoc zabrijao pa je tek u ponoc zaspao
<Mmike> nije htio spat, konj
<SilverSpace> pun mjesec
<SilverSpace> franku jako smeta pum mjesec
<SilverSpace> lud je tih par dana
<vileni> to i mene muci
<vileni> hm, fora kako mi komp javlja koliko baterije imam u misu
<vileni> neki jeftinjava logitech
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> nisam znao da ima takvih indikatora za misa
<vileni> pa ni ja
<vileni> ali sad predjem preko baterije za laptop i pise mi za mis i za laptop koliko ima
<vileni> hm, jel ima kakva statistika koliko je laptop radio na bateriji?
<vileni> mislim, lako to sto on kaze koliko ima baterije, ali to varira
<vileni> ja bi history kao na androidu
<vileni> hah, izgleda da ima
<Mmike> vileni, koji OS?
<vileni> Mmike: stavio sam mint
<vileni> Mmike: btw, ne stane mi ssd u laptop
<Mmike> 9mm/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> koji SSD?
<vileni> ocz agility3
<vileni> mislim da je 9.5
<Mmike> wat? pa jaimam te u desktopu i doboi sam one plasticne naljepnice koji su k'o riseri
<vileni> hm
<vileni> neznam, probat cu opet
<SilverSpace> vileni: jesi proguglo malo jel stane ili ne
<Mmike> eh
<SilverSpace> sigurno vec netko probao :)
<Mmike> vileni, sorry, ja imam ocz-vertex3
<VjetarSaSunca> hm 9mm?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam nedavno ugrađivao neki non SSD WD, kaj nije to baždareno na 7mm?
<VjetarSaSunca> notebook je bio u igri
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, imas 9mm i imas 7mm
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni očito treba 7mm
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je bio neki Aspire notebook i znam da 9mm disk ne bi mogao ugurati u njega
<vileni> Mmike: evo probao sad
<vileni> ne ide
<Mmike> vileni,  :(
<Mmike> vileni, nasao sam crucial, al' mi treba, jbg :)
<vileni> a dobro, pricekat ce to malo
<vileni> nije da ne radi ovako, samo mu treba nesto duze za boot :)
<vileni> imam u planu i barem na 8gb rama
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> mosh i 16 uturit u njega
<vileni> a prvo 8, pa jos 8 :)
<vileni> i 2 ssd
<Mmike> vileni, 2 SSDa, a? :) Da, to si i ja stalno gruntam za T520 :) Imam mSATA sad od 256G, i imam spindleranu neku od 500 GB
<vileni> Mmike: htio bih imati win10 na jednom, a neki linux na drugom
<Mmike> brijem da cu si u USA kupiti W520, nagurat 32 gige rama unutra i kuipt jos jedan SSD od 500 gigi. I onda da mogu raid0 slozit nad 100 gigi mSATAe i 100 gigi SSDa 3.5 incnog :)
<vileni> haha
<Mmike> pa da mogu i tamo openstack testirati kad zatreba - ovak sam osudjen na spajanje doma
<vileni> a to ce biti prava radna stanica
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/srbija-se-trese-od-muke--i-bijesa-dok-hrvatska-ceka-utakmicu-godine-objavili--dokaz--da-su-srbi-pokradeni-i-namjerno-izbaceni-sa-eura-/1504916/
<Mmike> jadni :)
<Mmike> doduse, da, ovaj je bio daleko preko crte prije nego je igra krenula 
<Mmike> al' ovo sve drugo je 'daj ne serite'
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto X20 .... sto ne X50 ... sad kad su ih popravili
<vileni> razlika u cijeni? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, mislis x220 i x250? Ako da, x220 je 2k kuna, x250 je 12k kuna. Do i need to continue? :) A ako ne... di si nasao X20, nisam znao da to uopce postoji :D
<vileni> postoji afaik
<vileni> x21 sam imao neko krace vrijeme
<vileni> ali sigurno na to nije mislio :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da na to mislim, ali nisam mislio da si Å¡krtica... s takvim stavom se ne mos obogatit :)
<Mmike> skrtica?
<Mmike> mislim da si htio reci - stedljiv
<Mmike> i da, to je upravo ono sto ti treba da se obogatis
<Mmike> uz to da moras zaradjivat vise, naravno :D
<dodobas> stvar je principa.. kupujes novo jer zelis podrzati R&D novih proizvoda...
<vileni> to kupuju oni sto imaju viska para
<dodobas> kupit ces novi laptop jer ti treba pci-e ssd ... pa da se ne moras raditi raid0 na dva 'spora' ssd-a
<dodobas> kupit ces jer nisi Å¡kamp :P
<vileni> ali u slucaju x220, nema novog laptopa tih karakteristika do nekih 7kkn, ako i toliko
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> on arch koristi
<Mmike> pa misli da se drugacije nemre
<Mmike> jer mu na starijim laptopima nist ne radi
<vileni> haha
<Mmike> to je tipican win-lose
<Mmike> winao si jer si naucio nest novo, za koristit arch fakat moras bit roket sajntist
<Mmike> a loosao si sve drugo :)
<Mmike> frendove, curu, izlaske, stariji hardver, sve :)
<Mmike> vileni, ima, x240 :D
<Mmike> ak ti ne smeta OCAJNA tastatura :)
<dodobas> i treba ti usb 3.0 ... 
<vileni> Mmike: pa rekli smo da necemo spominjati x230/240 :)
<vileni> za sto ti treba usb3.0?
<vileni> jedino ako moras preseliti 100gb crtica prije nego dovrsis cevape
<dodobas> za vanjski disk na kojem vrtis virtualke
<vileni> ali zasto su na vanjskom?
<Mmike> dodobas, za to imas esatau
<Mmike> vileni, zato kaj arch ne podrzava kvm na nutarnjim diskovima
<Mmike> pa ti treba esata ili nest
<dodobas> x220 ima esata?
<vileni> bas sam gledao u nadi da ima
<vileni> ali izgleda da ne :)
<dodobas> Mmike: onda nemas 
<Mmike> moj ima
<vileni> dodobas: ali vanjski ti je magnetski ili ssd?
<Mmike> nema firewire
<Mmike> kak su dobre okruglice iz ikeje :)
<dodobas> vileni: ssd
<dodobas> Mmike: jesu .. pune secera ... fuj
<vileni> dodobas: ali mozes 2 ssd-a u laptop? jedino ako to koristis na vise racunala?
<vileni> Mmike: cura bila u ikei i nije mi se sjetila to kupiti, sad mora 2 paketa sljedeci put
<vileni> s druge strane, barem ja nisam morao ici
<dodobas> vileni: pa imam dva diska... puni podataka ... imam i vanjski ...
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim da pricamo o razlicitim okruglicama :)
<dodobas> niti jedan 'media' sadrzaj... 
<dodobas> samo podaci, satelitske snimke... OSM ... 
<dodobas> OSM baza 200Gb... vise manje
<vileni> meni je laptop ionako samo za spojiti se na nesto drugo sa gomilom procesora i terabajata
<dodobas> vileni: a e... ako to nesto ne moras platiti... 
<vileni> sad sam kopirao virtualku sa curinog laptopa na storage, i ona ga stavi u sleep
<vileni> na 98%
<dodobas> Mmike: vidjeh samo jedne... i te s lose
<dodobas> *su
<vileni> i win10 mi ponudi resume
<vileni> sad cemo vidjeti jel toradi
<vileni> dodobas: placanje je relativno :)
<Mmike> http://playdosgamesonline.com/alley-cat.html
<Mmike> dodobas, imas ih jedno 5, mesne, pilece i 'vegeterijanske' (te su fakat ocajne) ,i 2 neke slatke, te su koma :)
<dodobas> Mmike: hmm, onda moram provest dodatne testove
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> meh
 * Mmike ide dic svoj asterisk
<Mmike> i onda cu ova dva telefona koja imam spojit na njega
<Mmike> a svoj asterisk cu spojit na canonical
<Mmike> i onda cu moc odredjivat koji ce telefon zvoniti
<vileni> Mmike: imas iskustva s tim?
<Mmike> vileni, ne :)
<Mmike> al' steci cemo iskustv
<Mmike> veli frend da to opce nije bed
<Mmike> ono kaj je bed, veli, je osigurat asterisk da ti ne provale na njega :)
<vileni> Mmike: mi imamo freepbx 
<vileni> i ono, dodavanje telefona je prolazak kroz milijun opcija od kojih ti mozda 5 treba
<Mmike> to je u porno firmi bilo jebeno rjesene
<Mmike> prvo, dobio sam telefon postom koji je bio skonfiguriran
<Mmike> samo sam ga ustekao, utipkao password i voila
<Mmike> i onda dodavat jos uredjaja na moj account je bilo - breeze
<Mmike> i mogao sam slozit kad ce mi sto zvonit (doduse, malo je bilo izdrkano jer lik koji je to odrzavao je, well, ... takav je :) )
<Mmike> weshmashian, hjel' imate jos iphoneove?
<Mmike> IPphoneove!
<Mmike> dodobas, kakvu stolicu vi archeri koristite za rad?
<dodobas> Mmike: panj, ali od bukve :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vojnici-koji-su-cuvali-visoke-duznosnike-u-davosu-smrkali-kokain-nakon-testiranja-ih-poslali-kuci/870142.aspx
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa sto rade gazde, rade i oni koji ih cuvaju, ne znam cemu panika
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> to im oni i podvalili
<tonil1> ima li itko iskustva sa transcendovim sd card to usb-> stikovima utorima,plugnem jedan kad ono iskljuci mi internet,(wifi radi uredno) pa sumljam da nije neki backdoor,kako bi mogao to provjeriti kaspersky i ova pašta nista ne otkriva
 * tonil1 enjoys the silence on irc
<SilverSpace> mir i tišina 
<jelly> Mmike: nije problem, samo asterisk nemoj drzat na internetu nego u vpn-u
<Mmike> jelly, ma, doma kod mene ce bit
<obruT> Mmike: jes instalirao i slozio ? :)
<obruT> btw. koji telefon ?
<obruT> btw. ne znam da li znas, al to se da integrirat s kodijem :) nisam se nesto previse zajebavao s tim, nisam imao vremena
<jelly> obruT: svaki put kad smo integrirali notifikaciju poziva na tv to se strgalo samo tak u roku par dana-mjeseci
<jelly> obruT: ak kodi to ima pouzdano, treba svuda stavit taj kodi :-)
<obruT> jelly: to kod iskonovog tv sustava ?
<jelly> da
<obruT> nist to mene ne cudi jer i "nasi" stb-ovi su imali istih problema
<obruT> ne znam kak to da ne znaju isprogramirat te notifikacije na stbovima
<jelly> ko je pisao fw i API-je za STB-ove, treba ih sve tuc
 * obruT se slaze
<obruT> kad gledam ove nase tv platforme i buducu koja ce doci, ne znam koji kua meni ne daju da isprogramiram neku
<jelly> doduse... vjerojatno treba tuc firme koje kupuju najjeftinije STB bez obzira sto ce im TCO biti dupla kroz 3-5 godina
<jelly> isto za CPE ili kakseveczove opremu
<vileni> jel tko resajzao raid10 sa manjih na vece diskove?
<jelly> md raid?
<vileni> jelly: da
<jelly> mozda, al je bilo tak davno da se ne sjecam
<jelly> #linux-raid kanal ima hrpu pametnih ljudi koji znaju svasta o md 
<vileni> po ovom sto citam, nema nativno podrsku za grow
<vileni> ali koliko vidim to ljudi spominju u kontekstu dodavanja novih diskova
<vileni> meni treba da zamijenim manje diskove sa vecima, resajzam raid particije, i na kraju filesystem/lvm
<jelly> pa iskreno ne vidim u cemu bi bio problem
<jelly> ako imas na svakom disku 5 particija, i po svim diskovima spanano 5 razlicitih md raid10 arrayeva
<jelly> failas i izbacis jedan disk iz svih md raid, deletas scsi device, zamijenis fizicki disk, formatiras sa novim velicinama particija, spremis p.tablicu kao template, i stavis particije natrag u svaki array
<jelly> mislim, mozes to sam testirati sa 4 manja i 4 veca LV-a ili loop devicea :-)
<vileni> testiram upravo na virtualci
<jelly> kad zamijenis sve membere trebao bi imati mogucnost napraviti grow
<jelly> jel pipavo je, jel treba cekati 4x ili 6x ili ... rebuild, treba
<Mmike> obruT, nisam, telefon je grandstream inace
<vileni> sad sam resajzao jednog membera raida na +2gb brisanjem i kreiranjem particije
<vileni> i assemblao nazad raid
<vileni> i sve se cini ok
<vileni> osim sto se ne vidi novih 2gb jos dok ih sve ne resajzam
<Mmike> zakaj si brisao i kreirao particiju?
<Mmike> vileni, failaj disk koji hoces zamijeniti, izvadi ga, stavi novi, dodaj cijeli disk (ne moras se opce s patricijama gnjaviti) u array
<Mmike> kad ih dodas sve, reci mdadmu da --grow 
<Mmike> i nakon toga resize2fs
<vileni> Mmike: ok, ali gdje god citam kazu da nema grow za raid10
<jelly> vileni: sto je najbolje, mdadm uredno vidi da je novi member veci (pogledaj sa mdadm --examine  -vv /dev/sdx2)
<vileni> ne brine me resize particija i to
<jelly> i usporedi sa nekim starim memberom
<vileni> jelly: da, ovo je korisno
<jelly> pitaj eksperte na njihovom kanalu
<jelly> ili odradi sve 4 zamjene na VM pa vidi sam
<jelly> stavi neke podatke gore i provjeri im checksume prije i poslije :-)
<Mmike> vileni, hm
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam doma 101 put growao, doduse raid5 i raid6
<Mmike> al' mislim da sam i na poslu growao raid10
<Mmike> porno-poslu
<Mmike> al' nemrem sad 100% bit
<Mmike> Ubio nas Omeyer
<jelly> nekak mi se cini da je to previse jednostavan feature da ne bi bio implementiran
<jelly> growati raid5, 6, 10 sa dodavanjem diskova, ili mijenjati geometriju za raid10, to je vec komplikovano
<vileni> pa grow 5 i 6 sa dodavanjem diskova izgleda podrzano i uobicajeno
<jelly> da, ali je komplikovano
<Mmike> vileni, jesi uspio?
<Mmike> kaj nisi mogo napravit diskove od 100 megi, pa ih resajzat na 300? :)
<vileni> Mmike: nisam
<vileni> mislim, testiram na kvmu, diskovi su bili 8gb pa sam dodao jos 2
<vileni> ionako u medjuvremenu citam kako se to ne moze :)
<vileni> sad sam sve membere apgrejdao, fd particije su im na 10gb
<vileni> probao zaustaviti i ponovno assemblati raid
<vileni> i dalje ista velicina
<Mmike> pa jesi ga growao?
<Mmike> vileni, pise u manu od mdadma da mosh resizeat, da mosh dodavat membere in  Linear and RAID levels 0/1/4/5/6
<Mmike> u biti pogledaj :)
<jelly> ali on ne dodaje membere.
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i nemre dodat member u raid10
<Mmike> aha
<vileni> ne zelim dodati
<Mmike> resize AND add
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sad cu ja 
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> morat
<vileni> zelim da bude veci
<Mmike> doma :)
<Mmike> mknod
<Mmike> ili kako ono islo
<jelly> vileni: jel mozes sad napraviti mdadm --grow /dev/mdKUFER
<vileni> mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --size=max
<vileni> to je proslo
<Mmike> vileni, i?
<vileni> eto
<vileni> imam 20gb polje sad
<vileni> od 4x10
<vileni> izleda da je doable
<vileni> sad ce mi samo trebati cijeli vikend da ih posyncam jedan po jedan :)
<sillyslux> ko je ono reka da je skup papir kad kupujes prsut u konzumu?
<Mmike> sillyslux, lol :)
<Mmike> vileni, resize2fs proso istso ok?
<sillyslux> jesi to bia ti?
<Mmike> dvojim :)
<sillyslux> :*
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> vileni, znaci, ne moram testirat :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> vileni, inace, brze ti je ovak nekak:
<Mmike> napravis (sa ddom ili cim vec) 4 fajla od po 100 megi
<Mmike> onda losetup /dev/loop1 /var/tmp/mojfile1
<Mmike> pa tak do /dev/loop4 /var/tmp/mojfile4
<Mmike> i sad imas 4 blokdivajsa
<Mmike> onda udres: mdadm --create /dev/md55 --level=10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/loop{1,2,3,4}
<Mmike> i imas erej
<Mmike> mkfs nad time, mounts u /mnt/tmp/neki/kufer
<Mmike> i voilsa
<Mmike> onda failas jedan divajs, obrises file, velis ddu dda napravi veci, dodas
<Mmike> i tak za sva 4
<Mmike> brze nego gnjavit se s virtualkama 
<jelly> ili komadice lvm-a
<jelly> [19:23] <jelly> mislim, mozes to sam testirati sa 4 manja i 4 veca LV-a ili loop devicea :-)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> jelly, propustio sam taj dio :)
<Mmike> ovaj IP telefon je totalno nepotreban
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ovi ce fakat uves registar nacionalnih izdajnika
<Mmike> hocu napisat: juju ssh keystone/0
<Mmike> i napisem: juju ssh keystoner/0
<Mmike> :D lol :D
<vileni> kaze 70min za resync postojeceg polja
<vileni> lvm bi radije, s njim barem znam :)
<Mmike> 70 min je nist :)
<Mmike> meni resync storidza traje oko 8 sati :)
<Mmike> A i to je ok, znalo je prije , na slabijem procu, trajati i po 2 dana :)
<vileni> a ovo je ~400gb
<Mmike> TADA
<Mmike> naravno da je customer imao bed s upgradeom openstacka 
<Mmike> srecom, samo web sucelje je oslo kvragu
<Mmike> srecom, fix je bio trivijalan :)
<vileni> :)
<vileni> jel to znaci da ti gotovo dezurstvo?
<Mmike> jok :)
<Mmike> vileni, si mjerio koliko ti traje baterija?
<vileni> Mmike: bilo je nesto preko 3h kad mi je javljao oko 45min
<vileni> a ne zelim forsirati bateriju bez razloga
<Mmike> to je ok
<vileni> znaci 3 i pol do 4 i pol, ovisno o upotrebi
<Mmike> naime, meni 9celijska baterjia na starom X220 trajala oko 5 sati
<Mmike> s tim da bih zadnjih 2 sata smanjio display 
<Mmike> on najvise trosi
<vileni> a koliko je kapaciteta imala?
<Mmike> 7.7mAh
<vileni> 9cell nova bi trebala trajati barem 8h ili vise
<vileni> neznam da li ssd utjece ista na to
<Mmike> vileni, na windozama i traje
<jelly> 7.7Ah ?
<Mmike> naime, windoze ugase hrpu hardvera, linux to nemre/nezna
<jelly> 7700mAh?
<Mmike> jelly, mAh
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> glupsam
<Mmike> da
<jelly> to nema smisla
<Mmike> 7800mAh
<Mmike> 7mAh je jako malo :)
<jelly> steta sto linux suxa sa cuvanjem baterije
<Mmike> ima onaj neki tool
<Mmike> za tjunanje toga
<Mmike> s tim sam prtljo pa sam sjebo :)
<jelly> taj nis ne radi
<jelly> powertop
<vileni> ne kuzim kako je linux losiji po tom pitanju
<jelly> lako
<jelly> driveri ne podrzavaju gasenje komadicaka opreme na zahtjev onak dobro kak ti radi u windowsima
<jelly> pol vata tu pol vata tam...
<Mmike> powertop, da
<Mmike> vileni, ugase pci sabirnicu, ugase USB portove, ugase sto djidja, sto linux ne napravi
<vileni> pa ok, znam da gase stvari sto se ne koriste
<vileni> ali zasto linux to ne radi
<vileni> to bi trebao biti prioritet :)
<vileni> moram si ovo isprobati http://kodi.wiki/view/Compiling_Kodi-Game
<vileni> kad rebuildam raid onda mogu na NAS probati instalirati
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nasoa sam jos jedan msata disk
<Mmike> samsung 850 evo
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> 250 Gb
<jelly> sad vec razmisljam o onima od 480-500GB
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> Mmike: pa kako
<Mmike> fino je to pojefticnilo
<vileni> Mmike: to mjesecaris i narucujes ssd-ove ?
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> ocito negjde nisam upgradeirao 
<vileni> haha
<vileni> :)
<vileni> sljedeci put kad ti se cini da neki laptop sporo radi provjeri jel stvarno ssd unutra
<Mmike> nop, T520 ima 250GB 850 EVO
<Mmike> vileni, mozda cu ipak imati mSATA viska :)
 * jelly ni ne zna jel mu laptop prima SATA ili mSATA ili m.2 ili sta
<jelly> samo znam da je unutra neki 240GB intel koji je odradio terabajte zapisa :-)
<vileni> Mmike: sad mi kazes, kad sam sve instalirao
<Mmike> vileni, pa lako ces prebacit :)))
<vileni> Mmike: ali ako je razumna cijena i mozes pricekati :)
<jelly> sto bi reko silver, LN
<Mmike> jelly, ln
<Mmike> melita, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> vileni, mogu i valjda je :)
<Mmike> osim ak ne nadjem neki treci laptop di cu ga uturit
<Mmike> al' onda cu imat 120G viska
<Mmike> ili necu
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> hahahhahahahaha
 * Mmike je nasao i jedan kingston SSD od 120G :)
<vileni> Mmike: msata ili obicni?
<Mmike> obicno
<Mmike> 3.5
<vileni> kako ssd 3.5, valjda 2.5?
<vileni> i jel 7mm ili 9.5mm
<Mmike> 2.5, da :)
<Mmike> e neznam
<Mmike> valjda 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> vileni, ovaj moj ima i wimax!
<Mmike> tj, gsm-something drek
<vileni> Mmike: tko sta
<vileni> x220?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> okreni iza ividi jel' ima naljepnicu na kojoj pise IMEI
<vileni> ima
<Mmike> eto :)
<vileni> di se gura sim, iza baterije negdje?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne znam tocno
<Mmike> nemrem sad provjeroit :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-24
<api984> jutro... 
<tonil> jelly, Mmike ili bilo tko,kako mogu saznati je li email valjan ako server ne dozvoljava email verifikaciju
<tonil> itko?
<tonil> :(
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> tonil, mislis, dal' je email adresa valjana?
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/htJevAD
<weshmashian> Mmike: kakve sad ajfounove?
<tonil1> Mmike, da
<Mmike> pa, ak server ne veli 'no such mejl', nikako
<tonil1> that's not the answer I was looking for
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-16
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> SilverSpace: samo tjedan dana
<jelly> 25 min / 0.034 = 7352 min = 122 h = 5d 2h
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 23°F / -5°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 16 mins, 13 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Snow showers; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Snow showers; High of 31°F / -1°C; Low of 21°F / -6°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow showers; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 18°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak ti se dalo racunati :)
<SilverSpace> treci put zaredom prosla instalacija konacno i sad radi 
<SilverSpace> mada hp tool za disk kaze da nemre proci chekdisk
<SilverSpace> i naso na njhovim stranicam da je hard pri kraju i trebalo bi ga zamjeniti
<SilverSpace> glupi hp nema poklopac kod diska da se jednostavno zamjeni nego ga moras skroz rastaviti
<SilverSpace> jer mu je negdje ispod tipkovnice hard
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9F_jSOyo6g
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Amazing build a road at Australia :: Duration: 03:16 :: Views: 410,180 uploaded by Chạm Mưa :: 544 likes :: 32 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<rut> stvarno jel muffin ziv ?
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> al' dobio dete
<Mmike> pa je malo u sokovima radi toga svega :D
<rut> aaaa tako dakle
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kad je rodio :)
<Mmike> pa ima 10 dana jedno
<Mmike> mozda i 2 tjedna
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ne bi se pohvalio 
<SilverSpace> jel sve ok 
<Mmike> mislim da ima precih stvari na pameti :)
<Mmike> idem jest!
<rut> ima ima .. igrat se sa sisama sad :P
<rut> bas tisina .. ko u grobu
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 30°F / -1°C (Wind Chill: 22°F / -6°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Light snow; Wind: North, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 24 mins, 2 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Snow; High of 31°F / -1°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Snow; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 24°F / -4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow showers; High of 26°F / -3°C; Low of 18°F (1 more message)
<rut> jel poceo padat u zg ?
<jelly> joe ne
<jelly> kuđubi lav
<SilverSpace> kakk sam ih negdje zvao oko 10h odonda nije pukla veza od interneta
<SilverSpace> moze se moze
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ekipa u zadru gleda otok ugljan
<ivoks> i snijeg koji pada tamo :D
<SilverSpace> Valtteri Bottas u mercedesu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti moras na bejzfuk doc :)
<Mmike> jao, percona na githubu
<Mmike> koja milina je to povuci sad :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke
<SilverSpace> zasto bi na facebook doso
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako resajzam particiju / dali ce mi se podic ubuntu ili cu morat prckati pa necem
<SilverSpace> nisam to vec dugoradio 
<SilverSpace> ubacim live cd i povecam /
<Mmike> ako samo resize radis, podic ce se
<SilverSpace> prije znam da je bilo sranje sa tim morao sam nanovo fstab rihtat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, blkid pokreni samo nad novom patricjiom
<Mmike> pa vidi je'l ti isto ono sto ti je u fstabu
<Mmike> ako nije, onda ces morati promijeniti, a i grub-update potjerat
<SilverSpace> podigo se eto
<SilverSpace> resajzal sam 
<SilverSpace> sad jos moram upgrade napraviti
<SilverSpace> Korčula, Vis i Pelješac pod snijegom
<SilverSpace> a jebote led
<vileni> prognoza kaze da ce Mmike biti sretan tjedan dana
<Mmike> ma jok
<vileni> sta sad ne valja
<Mmike> pa nece bit snijega
<vileni> a mora bar malo
<SilverSpace> ma mora 
<vileni> pas je zbunjen, gleda bebu, beba gleda njega
<vileni> beba mahne, pas pobjegne
<SilverSpace> evo pada
<SilverSpace> vileni: vin vin situascija
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> sad beba stuca a pas lovi rep
<SilverSpace> zensko nam sudi
<SilverSpace> sestre
<Mmike> vileni, kak je, jel' spava kaj beba?
<vileni> pa da, sinoc je 5h odvalila u komadu
<vileni> ali danas ju muci malo probava pa nije bas sretna
<vileni> ja cu za svaki slucaj u drugoj sobi spavati, da se ne pojavim izmoren na poslu :)
<Mmike> bravo :)
<Mmike> vileni, to s probavom je normalno,bit ce jos svakakih sranja
<Mmike> rastu crijeva, stvara se to unutra sve :D
<vileni> a rekla patronazna da je to svaki odredjen broj dana kad naglo krene
<vileni> moguce da je danas bilo
<vileni> a druga stvar, zena se stalno brine da je beba gladna, sestra rekla da nikako nadohranu davati posto jede i previse :)
<vileni> treba kao u 2 tjedna vratiti tezinu s kojom se rodila, ona je na pola puta u 2 dana dosla
<vileni> ovo je stroj http://imgur.com/gallery/Jscsj
<Mmike> vileni, to je sve ok :)
<Mmike> vileni, bed ce bit kad beba naraste pa sisa nece imat
<Mmike> pa onda imas dan-dva muke
<Mmike> al' nemojte nadohranu
<Mmike> izdrzite tih dan-dva
<Mmike> i onda je sve ok
<Mmike> onda za 5-6 dana opet :)
<vileni> a to i je plan
<Mmike> i tak, sto je beba veca to su veci peeriodi tih skokova
<Mmike> jer bebi je zeludac sad k'o pol sake stisnute
<Mmike> i onda sam najednom naraste, a sisa nemre dat toliko odjednom
<Mmike> i onda beba urla jer je gladna
<Mmike> i onda imas dan-dva muke
<Mmike> onda za 5-7 dana opet naraaaste
<Mmike> pa za 10-15 dana opet
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ma bute skuzili, ne sekirajte se
<Mmike> kak je vlasta? 
<vileni> ma ja mislim da nam ide ok zasad
<vileni> ona je ok
<vileni> osim sto se brine ponekad da nesto radi krivo, ali barem ju je patronazna ohrabrila kad je rekla da sve ide super
<vileni> i ono, sto god nam kaze vec smo negdje culi
<Mmike> kul :D
<Mmike> reci joj da se ne sekira - bude toliko toga krivo napravila - i to je normalno :D
<sillyslux> hah ono stroj za moju brodicu, onokad nema vjetra... http://i.imgur.com/SAD9qsZ.jpg
<vileni> Mmike: jesi koristio cloud-config za lxd-ove kad?
<Mmike> nop
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam si sad slozio da tako postavi ssh-keyeve i par paketa
<vileni> i stavio da koristi to kao default profile
<Mmike> vileni, shareas negdje, da se i mi drugi okoristimo? :)
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<vileni> evo config.yml
<vileni> nakon toga  lxc profile set default user.user-data - < config.yml
<vileni> mislim, fora mi je to jer mogu i za aws instance iskoristiti
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: al je ovo ruzno
<sillyslux> pa...
<Mmike> vileni, heh, vidis
<Mmike> predobro :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-17
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<SilverSpace> di je taj snijeg
<Vlado9A> nizozemska ostala bez struje, ispao troznamenkasti broj servera... nije se uključilo backup napajanje i struje još nema... drama epskih razmjera, navodno :)
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-38635518
<jelly> Vlado9A: al... troznamenkasti broj servera je jedan datacentar
<Vlado9A> e to sam i mislio :)
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> ili jedan red od 10 ormara
<SilverSpace> panika :)
<Vlado9A> rekao bi moj jedan sused... a kaj moreš :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, djesi cito to?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to i ja velim! Nema ga opce! Lazovi! Svi, i norvezani i svi!
<Vlado9A> Mmike: to mi je jos ujutro oko 5h rekao kolega s irc-a koji radi nesto po tim serverima sto su ispali... vidim ga da je jos uvijek online... shriike ...
<Vlado9A> a sada sam maloprijegledao i vidio sam da ima i po news portalima
<Vlado9A> samo tren, idem probati naci link
<Vlado9A> http://www.euronews.com/2017/01/17/amsterdam-blackout-leaves-364000-without-power
<Vlado9A> to je samo jedan od linkova u koje sam zavirio
<Vlado9A> da, nedavno sam na tv vidio neke ljude, ružni kao noć... a kad ono norvežani :D
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_MirZAe4to
<datase> ^ YouTube :: inner city bike 36" ride :: Duration: 01:23 :: Views: 239,008 uploaded by jruiterstudio :: 386 likes :: 44 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema ga u zg
<SilverSpace> glavno da se siri panika
<SilverSpace> novinari danas rade na klik
<Vlado9A> zato ja uopće ne volim novinare
<SilverSpace> dva mjeseca nis me ekipa ne zove i sad u dva dana evo peto racunalo moram servisirat
<SilverSpace> pa jebo ih patak ko da se dogovaraju da me zajebavaju 
<jelly> buraz veli da se kojd njega struja vratila ali grijanje jos ne radi
<Mmike> jelly, deje buraz?
<obruT> Mmike !
<jelly> sad je na putu za ofis jer je doma zima :-)
<Mmike> jelly, a dje mu to dodje? :)
<jelly> č€k
<jelly> Dordrecht :-)
<jelly> sad sam ti sve reko
<jelly> (doma je u Ams)
<Mmike> blizu roterdama
<Mmike> fino!
<Mmike> meni    frend zivi oko ams i radi u rot
<Mmike> kul ;D
<Mmike> jelly, kaj radi tamo?
<jelly> system analyst
<hbogner> koji klinac canonical i amazon seru
<hbogner> https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B01KZM9RXS mi daje vise tipova instanci
<Mmike> hbogner, waaat? :D
<hbogner> dok mi sluzbeni canonical ami https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp?sku=csv6h7oyg29b7epjzg7qdr7no nedaje sve tipove instanci
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dostupan-raspberry-pi-compute-module-3/158112.aspx
<hbogner> ja trazim c4 i r4 instance, ali nisu dostupne
<hbogner> za skuzbeni canonical ami
<vileni> hbogner: kako nisu dostupne?
<hbogner> vileni, javlja gresku kad pokusam promjeniti sa m4 na c4
<hbogner> i salje me na tu stranicu di na listi nema c4 instanci za canonical ami
<hbogner> ali ako kreiram novu instancu daje mi c4
<hbogner> zbunj...
<vileni> hbogner: koja stranica?
<hbogner> ovaj link koji sam stavio za aws/canonical ami marketplace
<SilverSpace> rpi 4 bi mogo doc sa quad core i 2G rama ja bi jos volio i eMMC
<vileni> hbogner: jesi probao po ovome traziti amije ? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<hbogner> vileni, nisam
<vileni> ja sam si tu nasao 16.04 kad jos nije bio tamo u wizardu
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/lifestyle/mame-skuzile-omiljena-igracka-zirafa-sophie-rasadnik-plijesni-507616
<SilverSpace> Franko nikada nije htio nista stavljati u usta 
<jelly> eh, pa treba kad su mali bildat imuni sustav :->
<rut> tako je .. 
<rut> i glavom ih tuc o plocu u skoli .. i terat ih u kut .. i dat za usi .. a ne ko danas .. pekmezi i divljaci 
<rut> .weather osijek croatia
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C (Wind Chill: 16°F / -9°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Snow mist; Wind: Nne, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 14 mins, 36 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Snow; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 23°F / -5°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Overcast; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 18°F / -8°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 10°F / -12°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> zato ce za 10-20 godina svuda pobijedit desnicari i konzervativci pa ce uvesti natrag sibu :-)
<rut> i treba siba 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ono sto RPiju treba je PoE i PXE (ovo drugo se navodno da izvesti) za istu ili minimalno vecu cijenu... i onda bi imao killer produkt za neke primjene
<vileni> gledamo kroz prozor snijeg kako levitira
<vileni> uopce ne pada nego samo stoji u zraku
<obruT> vileni: zena i dete se vratili doma ili ?
<vileni> obruT: da, od subote ne spavamo
<vileni> !
<obruT> :) bas htjedoh pitat jel spavas stogod :)
<vileni> salim se, jucer i danas 5h u komadu :)
<vileni> mislio sam spavati sam u spavacoj, ali predomislio sam se pa sam se vratio u djecju
<vileni> gdje su zena, dijete i pas vec hrkali
<SilverSpace> obruT: e da PoE bi bio super
<SilverSpace> obruT: PXE se mislim moze izvesti na rpi 
<SilverSpace> nis siguran da sam to negdje vidio
<SilverSpace> mislim 
<SilverSpace> drek znam 
<obruT> SilverSpace: na trojci navodno se da to izvesti bez velike muke... ak nista drugo, uvijek se mogu napraviti genericki imageovi koje trpas na karticu pa onda oni ostatak stvari pokupe s neta...
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://www.pi-supply.com/product/pi-poe-switch-hat-power-over-ethernet-for-raspberry-pi/?v=7516fd43adaa
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam tih dodataka, ali kostaju "previse"
<SilverSpace> da ko rpi skoro
<jelly> Mmike, ivoks: kak se veli LTS na njemackom
<Mmike> LANGE GANZE UNTERSTUETZEN!
<Mmike> jelly, https://translate.google.com/?source=osdd#auto/de/Long%20time%20support
<Mmike> Lange Zeitunterst�tzung
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> HALT, HAMMERZEIT
<jelly> https://pics.onsizzle.com/halt-hammerzeit-fakemaker-1698234.png
<SilverSpace> bemti internet 
<SilverSpace> opet nes steka
<SilverSpace> bome mi se jako svida novi kodi 
<SilverSpace> sa novim skinom default
<vileni> SilverSpace: jel izasao final ?
<SilverSpace> rc3 zadnji 
<SilverSpace> samo sto nije
<SilverSpace> mislim da nece vise nis osim bug popravit tak je prije bilo
<SilverSpace> fino glatko radi na rpi 
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/RY14QNm.gif fokus
<Mmike> jelly, http://hr.n1info.com/a173938/Vijesti/Djikic-postavio-premijeru-vrlo-zanimljivo-pitanje.html
<Mmike> velis, 'samo nije fusnotu stavio'
<Mmike> iako, pricidnica mi jos jadnija od ovog
<Mmike> bas je kokica prava
<Mmike> steta, zena dok je bila ministrica je bila totalno kul (a i znam ljude koji su usko radili s njom tada i vele da je totalno kul bila)
<jelly> Mmike: bilješka = fusnota
<Mmike> ma ok, referenca :)
<jelly> nastranu Å¡to je fusnota dva pasusa, ko kod rahmetli Sir Terry Pratchetta 
<jelly> kao nije referenca iz knjige iz '92 nego clanka iz '89, a zaboravi spomenuti da je knjiga '92 je prosirenje tog istog clanka
<jelly> to mi sve lici na prepucavanja na ircu ili newsima kad nema sto drugo naci nego jedan drugom gramaticke greske, i onda napravi gresku u postu gdje drugom spocitava typo
<obruT> "Zaqar's first official, production-ready "1.0" release is now available for download. This first release includes a battle-tested MongoDB driver, and production-ready drivers for additional backends are in the works."
<obruT> what is wrong in this ?
<obruT> dakle imas production ready komad softvera s battle-tested driverom za backend bazu... koja je, ni manje ni vise, MongoDB :P
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/OyO1FOy.png #soconfused
<jelly> obruT: driver je battle-tested.  Jos samo moras naci nesto sto je stabilno i implementira mongo apije...
<jelly> obruT: kajjeto, MQaaS?
<Mmike> jelly, da, sam kaj ovo nije gramatika nego prepisivanje :))
<obruT> jelly: pa nesto u tom smislu da... 
<obruT> multitenant je, a moze ga koristit i infrastruktura i aplikacije
<SilverSpace> no da Djikicu su odbili pare pa sad sere
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas url neki?
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2017/01/exclusive-akasas-skull-canyon-case-final.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas toga hrpu kad su ga odjebali radman i konpanija 
<SilverSpace> za vreme sanadera
<Mmike> mislis, kad je on odjebao njih :)
<SilverSpace> a mozes i to tak reci 
<SilverSpace> popusio lovu 
<SilverSpace> on
<Mmike> pa covjek radi u institutu za biokemiju u frankfurtu na goethe fakultetu :)
<Mmike> to k'o da velis da je Bill Gates popusio lovu u Hrvatskoj jer mu nisu dali da windowse instalira nekud :)
<SilverSpace> ma ok znam ali svada nije od sad 
<SilverSpace> pozadina svega toga je od prije 
<SilverSpace> ta akademska zajednica nije jedinstvrna 
<SilverSpace> na sve strane su klanovi 
<SilverSpace> a poveznica su novci 
<obruT> to je, ali ak si radio sranja i to se otkrije, do-vi-dje-nja
<obruT> bez obzira jel ti to bili neki koji te mrze ili ne
<Mmike> Ivan Đikić (born in Zagreb, Croatia on 28 May 1966) is Director of the Institute of Biochemistry II at Goethe University Frankfurt. 
<Mmike> ne samo da radi - DIREKTOR je tamo! :)
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/af/45/79/af45790af453d9bbdc296f8310446741.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  njemu nitko ne spori znanje i postignuce
<sillyslux> dobro je to, dok macka ne dode i pocne grebat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b0/66/b9/b066b9bede1b239e051fa97b40fb3612.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> uzas
<SilverSpace> retro
<obruT> meni su u pravilu sve te biciklisticke ruzne... al naso sam jedne skroz cool i vozio ih neko vrijeme pa su pocele zajebavat i sad vozim ruzne :P
<SilverSpace> €270
<SilverSpace> http://dromarti.com/images/dromarti/medium/black-race_MED.jpg
<SilverSpace> kopacke
<SilverSpace> ja ni jedne ne mogu obuc sve su mi uske
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/8f/8f/73/8f8f739d03adc9183a77325ba2f1e4d7.jpg
<obruT> ja imam ovakve... https://www.evanscycles.com/en-hr/specialized-bg-sport-touring-shoe-EV139101  nisu 100% isti model, ali slican
<obruT> a prije sam furo ove... https://i2.24x7th.com/df/0/ui/post/2016/02/24/7/b/f6cdf19780f1e0c4a25602a15d032c02.jpeg
<obruT> ovaj zaqar je zaqurac production ready... skrsio se sam od sebe, potrgo je pipu
<obruT> Strani radnici u brodogradilištima: Samo u 3. maju i Lencu 100 Ukrajinaca
<obruT> pitam se ja, a gdje su Ukrajinke ?
<vileni> obruT: u oglasima, traze muzeve :)
<vileni> jel koristio tko ovo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FanNetworking
<obruT> ja nisam, ali cu proucit :)
<Mmike> da koristio :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> systemctl mysql stop/start actually CEKA dok mysql ne stane/krene
<Mmike> askrono my ass
<Mmike> fb ubacio messendzer i u web sucelje
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> melita, kajste to napravili, kajste, kajste? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-18
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> dodobas, hambek-bambek?
<Mmike> vileni, putro!
<vileni> Mmike: 4 dana i jos beba nije odustala od nas
<Mmike> vileni,  :) sam se vi drzite! :D
<vileni> nocas spavanje 4+2h, sasvim pristojno
<Mmike> vileni, si doma, ili radis?
<Mmike> eee, da
<vileni> radim, punica se brine oko svega u stanu
<Mmike> probajte ritam uhvatit nekvi :)
<Mmike> taman kad ga uhvatite, doc ce zubici (ili takvo neko sranje) koje ce vas razjebat opet :D
<Mmike> vileni, imas rucak?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> eh
<vileni> nije dobar kao hamburgeri
<vileni> ali jebiga
 * Mmike trazi staru konu blast, al' nitko ne prodaje neku normalnu velicinu, sve 18"-20"
<Mmike> vileni, da, trazim zrtvu
<vileni> Mmike: to i jesu *normalne* velicine :D
<Mmike> a ovaj dodobas se sad pravi 
<Mmike> ne, normalna je 21-23 :)
<vileni> da, nesto na samom rubu spektra se uvijek smatra normalnim :P
<hbogner> Mmike, normalna bvelicina je 24"
<hbogner> :P
<jelly> heheh
<hbogner> sve ostalo je malo
<jelly> kad imash noge do poda
<Mmike> hbogner,  :D :D :D
<hbogner> ja imam 23.5" i to je bila najveca velicina te godine u gradu, ali mi je jos malo
<Mmike> ja sam imao 20.5" konu i bila mi je mala
<Mmike> ova koju sad imam je 21", mislim, i imam onu lulicu da mi dige guvernal
<Mmike> https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP08C01297R000400240005-9.pdf
<Mmike> veli CIA da hrvatska nemre opstati kao neovisna drzava :D
<Mmike> Sto li ce cokolindkec reci na ovo! :D
<dodobas> zanimljivo ... prvi put primjecujem da preko wifia imam 100mb/s ... jer kopiram s racunala na lokalnoj mrezi ...
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam za danas... samo ako je neki na brzaka ...
<vileni> dodobas: koji su uredjaji u pitanju?
<Mmike> dodobas, kaki drugi moze bit :D
<Mmike> dodobas, koji laptop?
<Mmike> moji laptopi nemreju preko 50ak ;/
<Mmike> al' zato mobiteli mogu :D
<rut> moze ako ima ac uredaje .. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet biciklo trazis
<SilverSpace> kaj je sa starim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tu je jos, na balkasu je :)
<Mmike> al' je ideja uvijek bila da je ovo zamjenski bajk dok ne nadjem konu
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> naime, spustio se sa sljemena 2 puta i kocnice osle :)
<Mmike> sad moram to na proljece odnijet mehohanicaru
<SilverSpace> mislio da ti opet ukrali :)
<Mmike> al' bi rado naso veci bajk neki
<Mmike> a, nene, nedam se vise :D
<SilverSpace> sad ga odnesi na proljece bu guzva 
<SilverSpace> znam iz iskustva :)
<Mmike> pa mislio sam cekati drugi mjesec da dodje
<Mmike> da jos padne koji snijeg
<Mmike> iako, mzoda imas pravo
<Mmike> nek stoji kod njega tamo
<Mmike> ima ovaj tu blizu mene - Bizmarck ili tako nekako
<Mmike> ok je lik
<hbogner> da, mikrotik wifi je bolji od isp ruter wifi opcije :D
<hbogner> Mmike, dodobas kaj to planirate? submarine ili nekaj drugo??
<hbogner> ak cete vas dva, mozda bi se i ja prikljucio
<Mmike> hbogner, yup :D
<Mmike> samo da dodobas veli ack
<Mmike> i da veli kad bi mu pasalo
<Mmike> 12 ili 13
<dodobas> Mmike: laptop nije bitan, bitan je hand-picked wifi modul :)
<dodobas> Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260
<dodobas> http://ark.intel.com/products/75439/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260
<vileni> to imam u nucu
<vileni> i kad sam kopirao na njega islo mi je 100mbit stalno, nisam brze izmjerio je nisam imao gigabitni eth do njega
<dodobas> ovaj mikrotik nijs gigabitni ... nazalost...
<Mmike> dodobas, to budem kad X260 ubodem :D
<obruT> dodobas: jesi se mozda poigrao sa "sanic"-om ?
<hbogner> dodobas, kako mislis nije gigabitni? naravno da nije gigabitni witi, ali eth je
<dodobas> a gle stvarno ... onda wifi 'steka'
<dodobas> obruT: ne jos ... kod takvih projekata mi uvijek nedostaje security layer na HTTPu ... i zato mi se tesko maknut s Djanga ...
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sve vise odustajem od laptopa ... onaj NUC mi skroz dobro izgleda
<Mmike> NUC nemres prenosit, treba mu monitor, i tak to
<Mmike> nadalje, ima losu graficku, nemres unutra 6 SSDova stavit, it ak
<Mmike> kul je nuc
<Mmike> al' nije za mene :)
<dodobas> eh ... za to imam mobitel ...
<obruT> dodobas: ja sam se nesto igrao s flaskom pa cu vjerojatno isprobati taj sanic...
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem radit na mobitelu u avijonu
<dodobas> mogu stavit dva Samsunga 960 Evo ... sto ce mi vise .. :)
<dodobas> Mmike:  ne radim u avijonu ... gledam filmove 
<Mmike> dodobas, imas minijaturne potrebe :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> umjesto da se prepucavamo Ford/Mazda, daj ti meni reci sta cemo s jelom
 * hbogner isto interesira kaj s jelom
<obruT> a sta Jela misli o svemu tom ?
<hbogner> obruT, Jela ima da suti, nije placena da misli
<hbogner> Mmike, a sto ne pingnemo i budz0r-a?
<hbogner> i on je tu u komsiluku
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, de
<Mmike> mozemo se i slikat
<hbogner> budz0r, ping :D
<Mmike> za 'kako je poceo ubuntu-hr'
<Mmike> a jesi naso kak ces ga pingat ;)
<hbogner> fale ivoks i senko(bar mislim)
<hbogner> Mmike, imas neki drugi kontakt?
<Mmike> ivoks i senko su bili gazde, oni nam ne trebaju :D
<Mmike> hbogner, imam, SMS
<Mmike> jer se ne javlja na telegramu
<hbogner> vidis, ja nema to :D
<Mmike> hbogner, apt-get install telegram :D
<budz0r> tu sam
<Mmike> hbogner, ili wire, jos bolje!
<hbogner> ma ne to, nego njegov broj
<Mmike> budz0r, pa djeeeeeeeeeeesi!
<budz0r> :D
<Mmike> budz0r, neke hamburgere za rucak u Submarinetu dogovaramo, jesi in?
<Mmike> tj, hbogner i ja
<Mmike> dodobas se premislja, gori je neg kad linux distru bira
<budz0r> joj ne mogu danas
<SilverSpace> budz0r: pa di si ti :)
<hbogner> da, dodobas sumnjivo suti i prica smao o tehnickim stvarima
<Mmike> hbogner, ok, kad ti mosh?
<dodobas> Mmike: well, nacelno sam zainteresiran, ali ... 
<hbogner> Mmike, izmedju 11 i 13
<Mmike> hbogner, ajmo onda 12:30 ?
<hbogner> Mmike, moze, ajmo i dodobas-a nagovorit :D
<Mmike> dodobas, 12:30 ?
<budz0r> SilverSpace: eto me na 100 strana :D
<budz0r> lurkam kanal
<dodobas> al gdje ? Topli brat u Ljubljini ili sta ?
<hbogner> dodobas, podmornica u 12:30
<hbogner> jel tak Mmike 
<vileni> znaci 12:45?
<Mmike> vileni, satdfakap!
<Mmike> 12:30 je kul
<Mmike> hbogner, ack, dodobas, ack
<Mmike> tko god jos zeli - 12:30 podmornica u nadnicarskoj ulici
<Mmike> (radnicka, jel)
<hbogner> vileni, dobro da si podsjetio, Mmike nadjemo se tamo u 12:00
<vileni> haha
<hbogner> za ostale vrijedi 12:30
<ivoks> dvije case vina
<ivoks> viski
<ivoks> i 4 gin tonica
<ivoks> i eto
<ivoks> sad jedva disem
<ivoks> nije alkohol vise za mene
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi rakiju popio
<Mmike> ivoks, koji viski?
<Mmike> ivoks, znam da si u drugom filmu, al' jel' imas mozda handy negdje bundle (ili mozda samo set skripti) koji deployaju mysql na cephov rbd? 
<Mmike> old-school mysql ha ?
<ivoks> boze sacuvaj, ne
<Mmike> eee, da, lako je tako
<Mmike> a kad treba popravit ili upgradeirat na perconu, sta cemo?
<Mmike> tear the cloud down i ajmo iznova!
<ivoks> pa ne cloud, mysql
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> dumpaj, ubi mysql
<ivoks> stavi percona i vrati backup
<ivoks> voila
 * obruT "uziva" u carima tripleO koncepta
<dodobas> obruT: sto je to ?
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem to bez downtimeta, jer moram juju remove mysql, juju deploy percona-cluster... 
<Mmike> pa sam htio vidjet kak da to sa ssto manje downtimeta
<obruT> dodobas: koncept gdje sa openstackom managiras openstackove :)
<dodobas> eh, just another toy on the block
<obruT> nabavio sam neki cips od platana banana u spicy verziji... cak i nije los :)
<dodobas> ja sam poceo s batatom eskperimentirati ... razvijam neki spice mix ... 
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi krenuo?
<Mmike> pa ne jos
<Mmike> 20 minuta mi treba do tam
<hbogner> pa rekli smo u 12 :D
<hbogner> zadnji put smo te cekali cca sat vremena
 * Mmike se pokriva usima i zove uber
<vileni> meni je zadnji put u dogovoreno vrijeme poslao link na uber koji je rekao da je jos doma
<vileni> ali nije da sam racunao da ce biti tocan :)
<obruT> hihi :)
<SilverSpace> ha
<sillyslux> eto podne
<vileni> hbogner: ti si tamo tocno?
<hbogner> vileni, planiram biti
<obruT> koliko vidim, nitko nije tocan :)
<obruT> svi jos ircaju od doma/iz firme ;)
<hbogner> imam ~600m pjesice do tamo
<vileni> obruT: ja sam na 500m :)
<vileni> 6min imam do tamo
<hbogner> Distance: 630m. Time: 0:08.
<hbogner> obrut dodji i ti, sjednes an bajk i dojuris iz dezele
<vileni> jos stignem ovaj manifest za puppet dovrsiti
<Mmike> I sad, naravno, njih nema :)
<sillyslux> sh
<sillyslux> lol
<obruT> hehehe :)
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 30°F / -1°C (Wind Chill: 18°F / -8°C); Humidity: 69%; Conditions: Light snow; Wind: Ne, 17mph / 27kph; Updated: 8 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Snow showers; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 29°F / -2°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 9°F / -13°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 10°F / -12°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 8°F / -13°C | Forecast for Monday: Overcast; High of 26°F / -3°C; Low of 14°F / -10°C
<obruT> jebes me ako nije lakse rucno instalirati sve openstack komponente nego preko ovih tripleO pizdarija :P
<obruT> instalirati i konfigurirati, je li...
<vileni> u 12:27 sam se ja pojavio, 3min kasnije dodobas i hbogner :)
<jelly> ko je zadnji bio?
<vileni> pa njih dvojica :)
<obruT> ne znam... treba nacrtati timeline
<hbogner> opaska, stigli smo tocno u 12:30
<vileni> to sam i napisao :)
<hbogner> vileni, sad vidim, citao sam redom i odmah odgovarao
<hbogner> ulaskom u submarine se sat promjenio sa 12:29 na 12:30 :D
<hbogner> ali pozitivna stvar je sto je Mmike dosao na vrijeme, cak i ranije
<hbogner> Mmike, ti si spominjao slack kao webbrowser da se pokrece: slack-desktop-2.1.0-amd64.deb
<Mmike> hbogner: ne, dodobas
<Mmike> ja sam samo rekao da je slack za desktop los
<hbogner> meni radi po cjeli dan
<Mmike> meni (tm)
<vileni> meni mattermost radi tjednima
<hbogner> ok, ja laptop gasim svaki dan kad zavrsim
<vileni> ja nisam ove godine ugasio komp
<hbogner> vileni, nisam ni ja desktop doma
<vileni> hbogner: to je drugo, tamo ja placam struju!
<vileni> :D
<vileni> tamo imam samo 2 kompjutera koji stalno rade
<hbogner> ha ha ha, vidis stvarno :D trebam doma gasit komp,a u firmi ostavit stalno da radi :D
<dodobas> Mmike: danas je moderno koristiti http://electron.atom.io/ (ili nesto slicno) za DESKTOP aplikacije ...
<Mmike> dodobas: sad mi je jasno zasto je sporo :)
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_(software_framework)
<datase> ^ Electron is an open-source framework developed by GitHub. It allows for the development of desktop GUI applications using the Node.js runtime and the Chromium web browser, originally used for the development of backend web applications.
<dodobas> Mmike: eto da ne mislis da opet lazem ... http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/09/14/slack-beta-app/ :p
<obruT> fakat ne volim taj javascript, a guraju ga svuda :P
<obruT> mozda sam jednostavno prestar
<dodobas> obruT: well, old is new again ... slim clients, network computing ... a samo ti treba browser ... desktop operativni sustav gubi smisao ... 
<jelly> dok za 5-10 godina opet ne skuze da je remote spor, latencija, kurac, pa prebace computing natrag
<jelly> i tako vrti u krug
<vileni> kako ce ti prodati ono sto vec imas :)
<jelly> s tim da ces na tabletu i dalje imati sporo al ce ti prodat compute cube za doma
<jelly> i storage cube
<jelly> a na tabletu samo ekran i wifi
<dodobas> jelly: pa HP vec sad prodaje compute nodove 'on-the-edge' nisam siguran u tocan naziv ... ali kao da si cluster stavis blize 'lokalno'
<vileni> hmda, slucajni sam si grupirao 2 prozora terminatora
<vileni> i skuzio dan poslije
<dodobas> jelly: https://www.hpe.com/us/en/product-catalog/servers/edgeline-systems.html
<vileni> skoro sam commitao cijeli server u git
<hbogner> vileni, kaj fali backupu :D
<hbogner> i jos kad svi forkaju, nemres izgubit podatke nikako
<vileni> hbogner: pa to sto je potpuno nevezani server
<vileni> ostao mi ulogiran u drugom terminatoru koji je bio grupiran
<vileni> sto neznam kako sam uspio jer to nikad nisam koristio
<vileni> i slao je iste komande koje sam tipkao na puppet testu
<jelly> dodobas: za firme, da, jos nije doslo do toga za konzumere
<dodobas> jelly: a da, zele svaku mrvicu trzista 
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C2aigIAWIAAN8uK.mp4
<jelly> ?
<jelly> sto se tu desava, ne kuzim
<obruT> kak ne kuzis, ljudi hodaju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: pise na zidu :)
<jelly> ok...? :-)
<obruT> nista, vrijeme je za poci vidjeti jel ostalo sto leda na slapovima pod Medvednicom..
<jelly> moram pitati mamu koja je ovo serija https://i.imgur.com/bRQ77uB.gifv
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: danas se malo poigrao sa onim uredajcicem i fakat je ok fino radi 
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/manjaro.hrvatska
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: sada bih ja rado kliknuo na taj link, ali ne koristim facebook već skoro godinu dana, pa nemam pristupa tom linku :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: i daj me molim te podsjeti o kojem je uređajčiću riječ :)
<jelly> nemoj tako, skoro 2/3 ekrana se vidi i nije pokriveno idiotskim popupom kad nisi ulogiran u fb
<Vlado9A> lol
<Vlado9A> alergičan sam na facebook, zato sam i ugasio account
<ipozgaj> o.O
<jelly> mudro ;-)
<ipozgaj> moj internet experience je postao 10x bolji otkad sam aktivno poceo koristiti Tampermonkey
<ipozgaj> pol stranica imam customizirano
<Mmike> tapermonkey!
<jelly> ipozgaj: slozi mi skriptu koja sakriva [See more of ... by logging into Facebook] overlay i imas pivo :-)
<Mmike> slozim ti ja
<Mmike> al' za ramstek!
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> (al da se skripta ne ulogira u fejs ;-)
<jelly> Mmike: dom objekt ima random ime, na svakoj stranici drukciji
<Mmike> heuristics! :D
<jelly> i povremeno se preklapa sa imenom korisnog sadrzaja
<jelly> na nekoj drugoj fb stranici
<Vlado9A> u zadnje vrijeme izbjegavam koristiti web browser uopće, osim kada baš moram
<Mmike> ja, recimo, na indexu i jutarnjem ne vidim komentare opce dolje jer su linkani na FB
<Mmike> al' za to imam neki plugin
<Mmike> FB-stop ili tak nest
<jelly> Mmike: to je lako jer su 3rd party 
<jelly> pa ih i ghostery i anti-ads plugini i noscript pociste
<ipozgaj> mislim da mi random generiramo imena DOM elemenata
<ipozgaj> tako da je tesko :)
<Mmike> jelly, da mi primjer neki
<Mmike> you evil people! :D
<Mmike> ajmo svi sad na dijasporu! :D
<jelly> eh?
<ipozgaj> jelly: za to ti je ublokorigin dosta... jednostavno blokiraj sve iframeove sa FB domene na stranicama koje nicu facebook.com
<jelly> Mmike: izlogiraj se iz fb pa vidi
<Mmike> jelly, di?
<ipozgaj> trebas blokirati samo facebook.com i fbcdn.com
<Mmike> na kojem sajtu?
<jelly> Mmike: na bilo kojoj fb stranici
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/samoborskomkolodvoru/
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/PlataGrill/
<ipozgaj> ublockorigin dynamic rules, potrosi 1o minuta vremena na dokumentaciju i nakon toga je vrlo lagano napraviti tocno sto hoces
<Mmike> "https://www.facebook.com/samoborskomkolodvoru/" - to?
<jelly> kaj to
<Mmike> See more of Buffet "Samoborskom kolodvoru" by logging into Facebook <- to ? :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/bistro.salsa.hr/
<jelly> sad sam gladan...
<Mmike> pa, nije neki problem
<Mmike> uvbijek je isti tekst i uvijek su isti divovi
<Mmike> samo kaj se drugacije zovu
<ipozgaj> <div id-"u_o_3x" class="_4-u2 _5hni _4-u8"... >
<ipozgaj> good luck haha
<Mmike> ne to
<Mmike> ovo ispod
<Mmike> pa lako skuzis da bas to kaj si reko gore moras blokirati
<jelly> pa skuzi
<jelly> nisu isti divovi
<ipozgaj> da, u tampermonkeyu je ovo lagano za sloziti... tekst je uvijek isti tako da samo moras traversati DOM dok to ne nadjes i onda maknui parent element
<jelly> a neki put taj div sluzi za onih 25% stranice di je content
<Mmike> jelly, pa ova 2-3 kaj sam sad pogledao su isti
<Mmike> osim naziva, naravno
<jelly> ipozgaj: ti ne smijes pomagati da te ne copi fb policija :-)
<ipozgaj> jebe mi se, i ja sve blokiram :D
<Mmike> al i ja mislim da ti je bolje u /etc/hosts staviti "127.0.0.1 facebook.com"
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> onda nemam pristup dnevnim menijima i ne znam sta rucat
<ipozgaj> jelly: anyway ako ti se da zajebavati... var $ad = $("div div:contains('Message this Page, learn about upcoming events and more')") ; $ad.parent.remove();
<jelly> disgusting.  Hvala :-)
<jelly> kad već imam majmuna u browseru...
<ipozgaj> Najbolja skripta koju sam si napravio u zadnje vrijeme je za Tweetdeck :) https://github.com/ipozgaj/greasemonkey_scripts/blob/master/tweetdeckpro.js
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ma onom kaj sve detektira na lcd ekranu 
<SilverSpace> mjerni uredaj 
<Mmike> potres?
<SilverSpace> di
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak twitter ne vristi onda nije :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zena poludila :D
<SilverSpace> nemoj joj dat da cita vijesti :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-19
<hbogner> vileni, ovo me jucer podsjetilo a Mmike http://xkcd.com/1782/
<Mmike> njinjinji
<vileni> hbogner: sve nas je :)
<Mmike> njinji(2)
<obruT> hihi :) dobar xkcd definitivno :)
<obruT> imam par frendova koji nurgaju stalno sto me nema na whatsappu, viberu i slicnim pizdarijama...
<jelly> pitaj njih zasto nisu na Signalu
<Mmike> jelly, iako, ima Wire, i bolji je od signala
<Mmike> "bolji" - omogucava fullencrypted group chat, kao i encrypted video pozive
<Mmike> signal to nema
<Mmike> iako ja najvise telegram koristim, al' non-secure :) to je k'o whatsapp koji radi :D
<dodobas> kad te krene ... onda te krene ...
<dodobas> koristim tri proizvoda od jetbrainsa ... pycharm, webstorm i datagrip ... 
<dodobas> webstorm i datagrip ... fontovi su ok
<dodobas> pycharm ... razliveni po ekranu
<dodobas> zasto ... jer pycharm koristi javu od sustava ... ovi ostali koriste 'zapakirane' JREove ...
<dodobas> zasto ... jer je pycharm 'packager' tako odlucio
<dodobas> zasto ... ja moram sad radit svoj paket 
<obruT> dodobas: datagrip je komercijalan ? nema neki besplatni edition ?
<jelly> zasto ti java od sistema nema dobre fontove?
<dodobas> jelly: java ima nekih cudnih problema ... od uvijek .. jer koriste neki svoj hinting
<dodobas> obruT: pa besplatan je 30 dana :)
<dodobas> obruT: vrlovjerjatno mozes skinuti pycharm community edition i onda dodati Database plugin
<obruT> sto se dogodi sa softverom nakon sto istekne pretplata ?
<dodobas> biti ce slicno
<dodobas> obruT: uh cek ... ima to negdje ... 
<obruT> ako dobro razumijem FAQ, prestanes dobivati updateove i to je to...
<obruT> odnosno to je za godisnju pretplatu i ako imas 12 uzastopnih mjesecnih...
<dodobas> https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2015/09/18/final-update-on-the-jetbrains-toolbox-announcement/
<Mmike> dodobas, ak to nije dosta za prec na emacs, neznam sto je
<Mmike> :D
<dodobas> obruT: ali probaj ... pycharm community edition + database plugin
<Mmike> dodobas, fancyjana - database plugin!
<dodobas> Mmike: ma ne zelim chantat ...
<dodobas> Mmike: koristio sam i vim i emacs i sublime i visual studio code i ... (stvarno kurvam se na sve strane)
<jelly> joe!
<dodobas> problem vima i emacsa je sto m ise u oba slucaja nakon nekog vremena raspala integracija ...
<Mmike> osh rec, potrgao si ju 
<Mmike> eh, joe
<jelly> Toad
 * Mmike je svoj prvi PHP u zivotu pisao u joetu
<jelly> <?php phpinfo(); ?> ?
<jelly> to je sve sto znam napisat
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ... plugin maintaniejr je rekao da ne zeli vise odrazvat pljugin ... i eto .. nije radio s novom verzijom nekog drugog pljugina ... 
<Mmike> to je urota protiv tebe, dodobas! :D
<Mmike> nego, kaki je vscode, jel' se isplati to probavati?
<dodobas> Mmike: it works-ish 
<obruT> dodobas: a eclipse/netbeans ? :)
<dodobas> typescript integracija je ok, Python se moze isto koristit
<dodobas> obruT: ed ima neki taj ... SQL nesto na netbeans ili necemo slicnom ... zaboravio sam kako se zove
<dodobas> obruT: s tim... a opet fontovi i java
<obruT> pa ja nemam problema s fontovima niti na eclipsetu niti netbeansima
<Mmike> ja nemam na eclipsetu
<Mmike> al' mi je pycharms znao srat
<Mmike> a eclipse mi guba i za go, pa onda, eto
<Mmike> iako, to je sve drek
<Mmike> btw, ovaj code je brz, osjetno brzi i od eclipse i pycharmsa
<obruT> cak ni nakon sto sam presao na monitor s veeelikom rezolucijom
<obruT> ja sam nekak naviko na eclipse i netbeanse pa se ni ne trudim previse gledati sta bi jos koristio...
<Mmike> obruT, bed s eclipsom je realestate - na malom laptopu nemrem s tim nist
<Mmike> i onda se patim u vimu
<Mmike> a vim je ocajan za iole ozbiljnjije programiranje
<Mmike> a emacs mi tako neide, da je to milina :D
<Mmike> ovaj vscode je ok
<Mmike> jedino, nema outline ;) nece pokazat klase/funkcije/membere :)
<obruT> vim + screen mi je ok kad editiram max 1 ili dva fajla odjednom, ali za vece projekte vise nemam zivaca...
<obruT> za emacs nemam dovoljno prstiju na rukama niti imam pedale ispod stola
<obruT> visual studio je jebeno dobar, ali, jebiga, kriva platforma, kriva filozofija, a ima nesto i u cijeni :)
<obruT> btw. mali laptop i ozbiljnije programiranje ne idu skupa :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> nope ... ja na 4gb rama ne mogu niti buildati platformu :)(
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> uhvatila me marlivost pa se uhvatio lemilice od jutra
<obruT> za ozbiljnije programiranje treba: cpu od nekoliko korova, barem 8 GB memorije i ili 2x23+ inch monitora ili 1 27" s veeelikom rezolucijom
<obruT> sve ostalo nije ozbiljnije programiranje nego crckanje i pisanje skriptica :) hihi :)
<Mmike> obruT, ovo sa prstima na rukama i emacs je prastari mit koji danas vise nema smisla nikakvog ;) 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> mali laptop = 12"
<Mmike> ima 16GB memorije, ima 512GB SSD + 256GB mSATA, ima i7, sve ima :D
<Mmike> samo ima mali ekran da se more u avijonu otvorit
<vileni> imas dock?
<obruT> Mmike: pa ima HDMI/DP izlaz ? :P
<Mmike> pa ovi novi bojingi to imaju, da :D
<obruT> sumnjam da u avijonu ozbiljno programiras :)
<Mmike> obruT, a dovoljno da mi je eclipsa napor
<Mmike> vscode se cini ultra-brz
<Mmike> al' sad citam da ekipa veli kad je projekt oveci, da se vscode drasticno uspori
<Mmike> i jos nema type/member/otline view
<Mmike> deinstalirajmo :D
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi uopce instalirao Python/Go plugin ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, naravno :D
<Mmike> nema otlinea, to je requested feature koji jos nije implementiran
<SilverSpace> ish
<SilverSpace> UK je isto 220V ?
<SilverSpace> samo imaju drugaciji utikac?
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> postoji adapter koji samo fizicki prilagodjava rupe
<jelly> UK je 240V
<SilverSpace> ah sjebo sam se nisam odabrao EU plugin 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, di? kaj?
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa i nasa je 240V
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne, naša je 220V.  Velika većina uređaja radi i na 220V i na 240V.
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma uzeo android box a ima napajanje eu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jel i ti uzimas oneplus kao koko?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ne android tv box
<jelly> vecina koji* rade na 220 rade i na 240
<SilverSpace> morat cu sad i adapter uzet :)
<jelly> ak imas neki genericki adapter onda taj vec ima za uk
<SilverSpace> https://www.beststuff.co.uk/store/images/T/euro_uk_plug_adapter.jpg
<SilverSpace> ma to moram uzeti 
<SilverSpace> nisam gledao kod izbora koji je plugin 
<SilverSpace> tek sad vidio kad su vec poslali 
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://www.dx.com/p/universal-european-ac-plug-travel-adapter-13525
<SilverSpace> ili cu jednostavno zalemit :)
<jelly> (taj adapter je valjda najrobusniji komad hardvera koji sam ikad uzeo sa dx)
<SilverSpace> http://gloimg.gearbest.com/gb/pdm-product-pic/Electronic/2016/07/26/source-img/20160726162113_33710.jpg
<SilverSpace> taj ce mi poslati :)
<jelly> cvrst, plastika kao uticnice za struju
<jelly> SilverSpace: taj adapter je za arapsko trziste, vidis da na njemu sve pise s desna na lijevo
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> jelly: nagnuo si glavu na krivu stranu :)
<jelly> brand name PemesaniG baterije http://www.dx.com/p/mx-power-ml-108-cree-q3-wc-150-lumen-led-flashlight-1-aaa-32875
<SilverSpace> na dx vise ne kupujem nis uvijek nadem negdje istu stvar jeftinije i nisu mi dva puta poslali ono kaj sam narucio jer nisu imali vise na skladistu a platio sam 
<Mmike> plavi__, eee, kak vi buildate percona debug pakete, jel' radite opce to?
<vileni> ja bi oneplus
<dodobas> ja bi xiaomi mi mix
<jelly> ja bi ježa
<vileni> mi svaki dan naletili na jeza u kvartu
<vileni> preko ljeta
<SilverSpace> u leđa
<SilverSpace> vileni: kod mene su bili mladi u vrtu 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koji ti imas one
<hbogner> SilverSpace, one :D
<hbogner> prvi
<SilverSpace> x
<SilverSpace> rucni rad http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Portals/0/Images/2017/01/18/barnitelji_izlozba7-110116.jpg
<obruT> sto su barnitelji ? barnijevi roditelji, osobe koje se lako zbare, nesto trece ?
<Mmike> barnitelji su sisatelji para
<dodobas> barniteljsko pivo 
<obruT> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16003243_469427003180982_5885846012831255883_n.jpg?oh=360c75c981c4e3cbee34862d3678ab33&oe=5924B1C8
<dodobas> obruT: sta je to ... slovenska propaganda ? :)
<obruT> ampak tudi seveda !
<rut> hmm . nema muffina nema sex spike
<rut> dosadno.. :(
<obruT> rut: evo mogu ja... jebem se s tripleO pizdarijama cijelo jutro
<rut> amazon ec sql php i ostale p.m. .. to dosadno
<rut> ahh .. pa nije to gust kad se sam ..
<rut> sa sobom :)
<obruT> tko je to napravio, treba ga zatuci sjekirom
<rut> cek nisi vise u ht-u ?
<Mmike> obruT, staceti tripleo?
<obruT> rut: nisam
<obruT> Mmike: politika :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, to ti je netko rekao 'moramo to' ili samo istrazujes? U koju svrhu OoO?
<obruT> Mmike: dakle, a) firma je veeeliki Cisco partner b) Cisco je RedHat partner,  a+b = Red Hat OpenStack
<Mmike> e, i zakaj onda OoO?
<Mmike> kaj zelis postici s time?
<obruT> pa redhat openstack po defaultu radi tako
<Mmike> radi tako - sto?
<obruT> dakle, red hat openstack (njihov sluzbeni podrzani) radi po tom principu, imas undercloud node (single machine openstack)s kojim managiras overcloud (svoj stack)
<Mmike> waat?
<Mmike> kaj nemaju oni onaj fabric neki ili sta vec, za instalaciju
<Mmike> fabricataor ili kako vec
<Mmike> + puppet
<Mmike> ooo je za testiranja razna i glupiranja, ne?
<obruT> ooo je samo koncept
<obruT> imaju taj neki cloud director, koji ima kao neki gui, a moze se i preko cli-a managirati,a to nije nista drugo nego ovo
<Mmike> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_OpenStack_Platform/6/html/Component_Overview/section-packstack.html
<Mmike> packstack!
<obruT> ma kakav packstack, tek to je smece
<obruT> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en/red-hat-openstack-platform/10/ -> director & stuff
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ost-maintainers/openstack-charm-testing/trunk/view/head:/bundles/sparse/default.yaml
<Mmike> obruT, to :)
<Mmike> reci svojima da bace redhat i uzmu ubuntu + juju  :)
<obruT> uglavnom instaliras tih par paketa, iskonfas jedan fajl, instaliras undercloud, regas nodeove u ironic, pokrenes inspekciju hardvera, tagiras koji node je compute, koji control, sto vec, malo izmijenis pokoji yaml fajl i vozi misko.... zvuci jednostavno, a stalno neke pizdarije
<obruT> Mmike: gle, politika firme je politika firme, ne slusa se struka :)
<obruT> odnosno, i sistemasi s kojima radim su vise RH oriented pa bi se i s njima morao zakrvit
<obruT> uglavnom, za ovo vrijeme koje gubim na troubleshootanje sam mogao doslovno vec rucno instalirati openstack na bilo koju distribuciju
<Mmike> obruT, ma, znam :/
<Mmike> obruT, ja bas, eto, redeployao openstack jer ceilometer sere nesh
<Mmike> ugl, treba mi 6-10 minuta da deployam openstack, u openstack, popizdio bi da to moram na ruke stalno
<Mmike> cak i s puppetima i sranjima
<obruT> ovdje kao nema nist na ruke, samo sto nemas pojma koje je ocekivano stanje da bi instalacija prosla
<jelly> jel ubuntu 16.04 defaulta na mariadb ili mysql ili koji fork mysql servera?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> plain old mysql
<Mmike> al' imas i mariadb i percona-xtradb-cluster
<vileni> nema percona-server-server?
<jelly> ima percona u distri?
<Mmike> pa imas -server i -client pakete
<jelly> bas u buntu?
<Mmike> vileni, al, da, taj nema
<Mmike> jelly, da
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-server
<jelly> nice
<Mmike> ne percona-server
<jelly> a koja je razlika
<vileni> meni se ucinilo da ima neki
<vileni> ali sad nisam siguran
<Mmike> xtradb-server ima galeru u sebi
<jelly> cek, jel to komercijalno ili
<Mmike> jeje, komercijalni
<jelly> nemrem ga naci sa naivnim http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=percona-xtradb-server
<Mmike> apt-get te pita paypal broj
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-cluster-server
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy percona-xtradb-cluster-server
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-cluster-server:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2
<jelly> aha, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=percona-xtradb nadje
<jelly> Mmike: to je jos starije, ko koristi trusty :-)
<vileni> ali to je galera
<vileni> ?
<Mmike> ne, to je xtradb-cluster
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> daklem
<vileni> pa sta je taj xtradb-cluster onda
<Mmike> pa percona s galerom :D
<vileni> ja hocu zamjenu za mysql
<vileni> pa onda je galera
<Mmike> pa nije
<vileni> ma je
<Mmike> galera je samo library
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> prvo bio samo mysql
<Mmike> jadan i nikakav
<jelly> pa jel se to moze koristiti kao obican mysql brez clustera
<Mmike> moze se
<Mmike> daklem, jos jednom :)
<jelly> pa onda je zamjena
<Mmike> prvo bio mysql
<Mmike> onda su dva lika napravila perconu
<Mmike> prvo bila samo konzultantska tvrtka, al' su onda poceli popravljat mysql
<Mmike> pretezno innodb plugin
<Mmike> i onda su napravili svoj proizvod - percona server - to je mysql + njihov innodb (xtradb ga zovu), ali ne kao plugin nego built in
<Mmike> onda je oracle kupio mysql
<Mmike> onda su neki u mysqlu popizdili i napravili mariadb 
<Mmike> u medjuvremenu je codership napravio galera library = "multimaster" plugin za innodb
<Mmike> onda je percona uzela to i ugradila to u svoj percona-server, i imaju proizvod koji se zove Percona Xtradb Cluster
<Mmike> tak da danas imamo: Oracletov Mysql (original), MariaDB, PerconaServer, PerconaXtraDBServer
<vileni> ok, a sta je onda percona server server
<Mmike> vileni, to ne postoji
<jelly> zasto bi onda htio koristiti samo percona-server bez galere
<Mmike> tj, postoji ak dodas perconine repoe
<vileni> Mmike: pa tako se zove paket
<jelly> tj. zasto to jos postoji
<Mmike> vileni, ne postoji
<Mmike> jelly, pitaj matijakovica :) hrvojem
<vileni> paket koji se tako zove postoji :)
<Mmike> vileni, nop, ne postoji
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy percona-server-server
<Mmike> N: Unable to locate package percona-server-server
<jelly> kad si na starom trustyju
<vileni> percona-server-server-5.7       5.7.16-10-1.trusty 
<Mmike> jelly, htio bi percona-server a ne pxc zato kaj prije izadju novije verzije
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> vileni, pricamo o normalnim ubuntu repoima, bez nadostukova
<vileni> pa znam da ne postoji tamo
<vileni> to i pricam cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> vileni, sorry, al' nisi to nigdje rekao ;)
<vileni> zasto ima taj xtradb i kako je on razlicit od percona-server-server
<Mmike> pa, nema percona-server-server :D
<jelly> pitao sam bas sto postoji samo i distri
<jelly> u* distri
<Mmike> u distri imas mysql, mariadb, percona-xtradb-cluster
<jelly> i koi je default-mysql-server
<Mmike> mysql
<jelly> pih! :-)
<Mmike> mysql-server je oracletov mysql server
<Mmike> taj je skroz ok
<Mmike> perconin je bolji
<Mmike> mariadb mi nema nikakvog smisla :)
<jelly> Package: default-mysql-server[...]
<jelly> Architecture: all
<jelly> Depends: mariadb-server-10.0
<jelly> iduci debian
<vileni> to isto imamo negdje
<Mmike> ima multi-master replikaciju, u smislu jedan slave moze uzet stvari sa vise mastera
<Mmike> to nekad zna biti zgodno
<vileni> imamo sve od mysql4 do mariadb 10
<jelly> vileni: sta vam to u zivotu treba
<vileni> ali imati 2 ista, tko je to vidio
<vileni> jelly: pa tocno
<vileni> ja neznam sto nam to treba
<vileni> bilo je "gle ovaj podrzava multi_master"
<Mmike> moja bi preporuka bila percona-server
<vileni> i sad imas one-off koncept u produkciji
<vileni> onda je bilo "vidi ovu galeru"
<Mmike> dodas perconine repoe i vozi
<vileni> pa imas galera cluster u produkciji, isto jedan jedini
<Mmike> percona-xtradb-cluster je dost spornjikava ako puno toga treba pisat
<jelly> Mmike: a kad se raspadne ko ce popravljati perconu?
<jelly> i dal ima one-file-per-table po defaultu?
<Mmike> jelly, a tko ce popravljat mysql? ili marijju?
<jelly> ja :-)
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> pa isto ces tak i perconu
<Mmike> ista je stvar
<Mmike> samo kaj je bolje :)
<vileni> jelly: pa perconu zoves, po popularnoj cijeni, ili zajebavas Mmike 
<vileni> e da, "vidi tokudb", bam, u produkciji
<vileni> "vidi tokumx", bam, u produkciji
<jelly> imam neki sugavi mysql kojeg niko ne odrzava i koji jede 100% cpu i diska 
<vileni> dodjem na posao i nadam se da nitko nece vidjeti neki novi feature icega, igdje
<Mmike> jelly, innodb-file-per-table ti je ON by default od mysqla 5.6
<jelly> Mmike: masala!
<Mmike> znaci, pxc-5.6, ps-5.6 i mariadb-10
<Mmike> vileni, strucno :D
<vileni> u 5.7 je innodb on po defaultu
<Mmike> jel' valja sto taj toku?
<vileni> Mmike: tokumx ili tokudb?
<vileni> ukratko, osim sto stede prostor, nemam pojma :)
<vileni> zasto jer su one-off i nemam s cim usporediti
<vileni> za tokudb me smeta sto ne radi innobackupex npr
<Mmike> kak bi radio
<Mmike> aha, tokudb
<Mmike> ne tokumx
<Mmike> sorry
<vileni> da
<vileni> za tokumx mi svejedno kad ionako samo logove neke tamo trpamo
<vileni> a tokudb baze su na lvm, pa sa snapshotima backupiramo
<obruT> el zna tko neki sajt koji ima bazu backdorova/trojanaca/cegavec gdje je opisano kako remotely provjeriti da li na tom nekom portu slusa bas taj trojanac ? dakle koji je signature, kakav je protokol, sta mu poslat da dobis neki odgovor itd...
<jelly> i jos da je pristup bazi besplatan
<obruT> pa sta ja znam, postoje svakave besplatne baze :P
<obruT> ne treba detaljni opis protokola, ono, poscaniras komp, vidis da je otvoren neki port, port je poznat po tome da na njemu slusa trojanac foo, zelis provjeriti da je gore foo ili nije :)
<obruT> htio bih u biti za frenda provjeriti jel mu to taj trojanac ili je nesto legitimno za sto on ne zna :)
<obruT> i sad sam poskeniro svoj ZTE izvana i u 3pm imam neku kitu otvorenu, nabijem ih
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<obruT> jebem i HT i kineske IAD-ove
<jelly> kaj ce ti management vlan/vci/vpi
<jelly> dignes servis na javnoj adresi, i manađiraj
<jelly> ček, šta ja imam... Zyxela
<jelly> moj je jos CPE, nije IAD
<jelly> i imam upnp ukljucen ;-)
<Mmike> vileni, ovaj wire videocall ne radi opce lose
<SilverSpace> dao bog da crkne zauvijek 
<vileni> Mmike: pa solidan je, pitanje je i koliko mi wifi brz tu u dnevnoj
<vileni> malo se vidio delay videa u odnosu na zvuk
<vileni> ili obrnuto
<Mmike> ja sam vas super-duper cuo
<vileni> a isto na mobu?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' sam doma
<Mmike> HT opteeks
<sillyslux> chrrchrrchrr https://twitter.com/JobSnijders/status/822135025734979587
<sillyslux> https://www.isc.org/bind-subscription-2/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-20
<obruT> zanimljivo... vrijeme je za preci na neki drugi dns server...
<vileni> nadao sam se toplom uredu, tu je oko 0 stupnjeva
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bogme tu pise -9 na balkasu
<Mmike> znaci oko -11 je vani :D
<Mmike> jos da oce snijeg past....
<dodobas> all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy ...
<obruT> evo, konacno netko tko je otkrio istinu i to javno rekao: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZhXUE2aHhM  :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Hitna PC Služba laptop s linuxom na Windows 7 :: Duration: 01:07 :: Views: 435 uploaded by Pavel Duga :: 0 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> nisam ni znao da taj lik ima jubito kanal do maloprije :) znao sam samo za onaj njegov predivno dizajnirani web
<dodobas> obruT: zasto ja moram kliknuti na svaki tvoj link ... 
<obruT> pa znas da ja objavljujem samo pametne linkove :) a ovaj tip je pametno prepoznao i rekao da linux ne valja za nist :)
<obruT> vec sam zaboravio da taj lik postoji i vidim jutros na njuzima da je netko replyao na post iz 2009-te pa reko da vidim jel mu se web ista promijenio :)
<dodobas> pa kaze istinu ... AutoCAD na linuxu ne radi
<dodobas> iako mi nije bas jasno zasto stavlja windows 7... a ne radi upgrade na windows 10 ... ah well
<obruT> kljucan je dio: "a laptop ima u sebi linuxa, s kojim, naravno, nije moguce nista napraviti..."
<obruT> pogotovo ne autocad :)
<rut> pa normalno da stefici linux neupotrebljiv. nije zato tebi obrut :0
<obruT> tko da dodobas, zavrsi potragu za idealnom distrom i instaliraj windose, moci ces i autocad vrtit :)
<dodobas> pa ok, ali kasnije se fokusira na AutoCad ... i moli gledatalje da ga uvjere kako AutoCAD radi na linuxa
<obruT> rut: inace, moji roditelji koriste linux "oduvijek" i ne znaju za drugo...
<rut> kad si ih natjerao da koriste :)
<rut> i uce
<obruT> za tatu sam jos ocekivao da ce koristit komp, ali mama me skroz iznenadila, dok nisu imali flat internet, tata se zalio da mu mama nabija racun, i fakat, prekoracivali su promet iz osnovnog paketa sto me sokiralo, a onda sam skuzio da mama gleda na jubitou raznorazne snimke oko uzgoja bilja i slicno :)
<dodobas> obruT: tesko da cu na windowse ... vidim kolegu kako je s linuxa presao na Windows ... nakon 3-4 godine ... jer novi Lenovo ima neki AirDock/UsbDock ili nesto tako sto ne radi na linuxua
<dodobas> pa place ... :)
<obruT> dodobas: ja imam sluzbeni laptop na windowsima i ono, ja sam fakat mislio da su ovi iz ms-a naucili nesto u zadnjih 20 godina, ali ne...
<dodobas> da ... mogao bih sloziti Windows ... sigurno ima neki tiling window manager ... i nadam se da ima neki ozbiljniji shell 
<obruT> koristim ga fakat minimalno, uglavnom za mail, sluzbeni jabber i jednu sluzbenu aplikaciju, povremeno jos nesto sitno, imao vec bar BSOD, mreza rikava sama od sebe, cudne stvari se dogadjaju, ono, za popizdit...
<obruT> softvera instalirano minimalno, koristi se minimalno
<dodobas> ali nemam volje instalirati novi AdAware/Malware nesto ..
<dodobas> cekam da starci odu u mirovinu ... pa da ima stavim normalan operativni sustav ... sad su na windows jer im je komunikacija sa skolom kroz office
<dodobas> sad trenutno strahujem ... svaka 2-3 mjeseca ... dodje poziv ... ne radi mi racunalo ...
<dodobas> :/
<obruT> mogu zamislit skroz...
<dodobas> i bas ovakve stvari ... 2 mjesece se normalno konektao na WIFI ... 
<dodobas> onda vise nista ne vidi ...
<dodobas> razlog 255 virtualnih mreznih uredaja ... WTF 
<obruT> ovi moji su u zadnjih 5-6 godina imali tri problema: 1) tata je obrisao neku ikonu preko koje je pokretao neku aplikaciju  2) uspio sloziti da mu se pasijans dize u fullscreen modu i to cim se ulogira pa nije znao kako bilo sto drugo pokrenut  3) zaglavinjao je router pa se googleov web ponasao tako da je izbacivao totalno misleading poruku
<obruT> i to je to, to su apsolutno svi problemi koje su imali u zadnjih 5-6 godina :)
<obruT> a to s wifijem, meni neki dan jednostavno mreza prestala normalno radit preko wifija, ping radi, sve ostalo ne radi
<obruT> presteko na kabel, radi sve ok, nije bilo do AP-a, nesto se bas ono, pojebalo u windowsima
<obruT> demit, evo ni ucs manager mi ne radi vise, wtf.
<dodobas> eh ... zasto mi se raspadao archlinux ... 3rdparty repozitorij ... lik je nestao ... mjesecima ne odrzava pakete ... ah all is well :)
<obruT> jel ima netko ideju, onak da se sreo s ovim: dakle, virtualka u vmware-u, ssh na nju ne radi, ulogiram se preko konzole, ssh proradi
<obruT> dakle, nista ne mijenjam, nista ne prckam, samo se ulogiram preko konzole
<obruT> nakon sto se odlogiram s remotely sesije i prodje neko vrijeme, opet ssh ne radi, ulogiram se preko konzole, ssh proradi... nakon reboota moram uvijek prvo login na koznolu
<vileni> rclone.org, nije lose za backup sa/na cloud
<vileni> sad si bekapiram gdrive i ide do 100mbit
<vileni> obruT: ja sam se susreo s istim takvim problemom, ali nisam ga nikad rijesio :)
<obruT> i tak... tripleO... instaliras stack, ovaj deploya 3 masine, instalira OS, zbuta i sve ok, na konzolama vidim da je sve ok, no masine nisu dostupne preko mreze... kako vidjeti u cemu je problem ? ulogirati se preko konzole. ali neeeeeeee! nema ulogiravanja preko konzole, zabranjeno, mozes se ulogirati samo preko ssh s posebnim userom i onda se suati... sto bil bilo ok da mreza radi
<obruT> i mozes se jebat
<Mmike> nije nit to lose
<Mmike> pogotovo ako su orgazmi obostrani
<dodobas> pa e ... ja sam uvijek za jebanje
<obruT> ono, imam sjebano deployane masine i ne mogu vidjeti u cemu je problem na masinama jer se ne mogu ulogirati u njih
<obruT> sad cu morat kemijat s boot parametrima i slozit da se mogu ulogirat preko konzole
<jelly> izbacuju Pernara zbog "ometanja sjednice i stavljanja jabuke na stol"
<sillyslux> ne!
<sillyslux> ja cu mu dat svoj glas samo zbog pizze
<sillyslux> pizza za sve
<sillyslux> jeli to na 4.?
<sillyslux> eh dobro za 4god dajem svoj glas pizzi i jabuki
<sillyslux> slika sa facebooka mu je dobra
<sillyslux> pah dosta politike za ovu godinu
<sillyslux> ali ono... TO INTERNETU TO!!!
<sillyslux> Ivan Poberuh Today at 11:45am PERNAR, TKO TE PLAĆA???
<sillyslux> Marin Å utuf Placa ti ga kurva majka govno hdz-ovsko
<obruT> nisam ovo vidio do sada... https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
<obruT> uglavnom, dobra ideja ovo s emacsom za sustave koje administriras :)
<jelly> ma da na HRT4, doma bolestan pa gledam gluposti
<obruT> bolje gledat hrt nego novu/doma/rtl
<jelly> eh...
<jelly> to upalim ujutro da cujem vijesti prije posla
<Mmike> jelly: kaj ti je? :/
<jelly> prehlada nekakva
<jelly> jucer sam imao pun nos, nocas glava puca, al nema temperature 
<vileni> ja isto bez temperature
<vileni> a nos, glava, grlo
<jelly> grlo sam spriječio propolis sprejem :-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo koristio qemu 
<SilverSpace> kak to sad radi 
<jelly> i niš ti nije falilo
<SilverSpace> jel tko to koristi
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel to jos uvijek sporo 
<jelly> ak je kvm nije sporo, ak nije onda je :-)
<jelly> al ak je kvm vjerojatno ne zelis drito pozivati qemu, nego preko virt-managera ili neceg
<jelly> openstacka, ko Mmike :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nervira me kak svi krivo izgovaraju "Grbin", naglasak je na drugom slogu a ne na prvom
<jelly> (alzo, r je samoglasnik)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kvm radi skroz ok
<obruT> SilverSpace: s virt-managerom se da fino managirati, a virsh se da skriptirati :)
<jelly> i ak imash relativno friski hardver mozes progurati grafiku drito u virtualku i dici windowse i igrati se 
<obruT> vis, nisam nikad probo instalirat windowse na to...
<obruT> zadnje sto sam radio je upogonio XP u virtualboxu, al to je bilo... jako davno
<obruT> kak je sad uopce s windowsima i, ovaj, je li, aktivacijom i tim pizdarijama ? :)
<jelly> vbox je imao nekakvu cudnu ideju da tunelira OpenGL preko posebnog drivera
<obruT> ono, kad bi covjek htio to isprobat kak radi bez da nesto plati previse...
<jelly> valjda su odustali od toga
<jelly> imas 30 ili 60 dana prije nego windowsi gnjave, zar ne?
<obruT> nemam pojma, nisam se s windowsima od XP-a (u smislu da sam ih instalirao) sretao bas previse... 
<jelly> pojma, ja imam OEM licencu za 7 i stavio sam 10 dok je bilo besplatno upgradeat, prihvatilo je licencu s naljepnice bez problema
<jelly> i iznenadio sam se kak MS ima dobar download za .iso, i kak drze .iso image up-to-date.  Nakon instalacije nije imao skoro nista za patchirati
<Mmike> pcipasstrough
<Mmike> radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> samo treba UEFI bootat, a ne bios
<Mmike> jer za bios treba neki vga arbiter patch
<Mmike> al' ak uefi onda nobed
<jelly> miloš nodead
<vileni> obruT: mislim da imas triale po 30dana za skinuti
<vileni> stovise, 90 dana za win10 enterprise
<obruT> cool
<SilverSpace> obruT: znam da dos radi ok u qemu :)
<jelly> za dos je vjerojatno boljši dosbox
<Mmike> dosbox kicks ass
<Mmike> psycho pinball sam tak radi u njemu
<obruT> ma radi sve zivo :)
<jelly> uključivo windows 3.11
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> win3.11
<Mmike> for workgroups!
<Mmike> ima tko to?
<jelly> google ima
<jelly> ovaj sabor je 100% navelgazing i svadje oko toga tko u saboru valja a tko ne, tko je u sukobu interesa, umjesto da se bave stvarnim problemima
<jelly> kak se veli navelgazing, bavljenje samim sobom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam ja orginal :)
<Mmike> jelly: ima li stvarnijeg problema od ustasa i partizana?
<Mmike> eto, pitaj SilverSpacea :D
<jelly> treba zatuci i ustase i partizane
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u biti imam win NT 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma moze i to
<SilverSpace> ne 3.11
<Mmike> jedino neznam dal 'to hoce u dosbox
<vileni> nece NT
<SilverSpace> jelly: tak je :)
<vileni> to su "pravi" windowsi, ne shell za dos
<jelly> a ove koji nisu bili zivi '41 oni nemaju pravo identificirat se ni jedno ni drugo
<jelly> nit nosit petokrake nit crne kosulje 
<jelly> Mmike: izgleda da uvijek ima glupljeg problema 
<SilverSpace> i to verzija 3.51
<Mmike> jelly: kak ces drugacije ove ponosne Hrvate drzat pod kontrolom?
<Mmike> a moras ih imat pod kontrolom da ih mosh derat porezima pa da mosh zivjet
<jelly> treba ponekad biti realan i reci da 1M zaposlenih nemre dati poreza koliko treba da se na glavu postavis
<Mmike> to bi bilo normalno
<Mmike> al' bi onda ovi opet satore dizali
<Mmike> a nema se muda rec 'odjebite, varalice'
<Mmike> pa pogle ovog bakica, lik daje paru za skole 
<Mmike> i ministarstvo ga odjebe
<Mmike> da kao, sta ce to nama
<Mmike> majmuni
<Mmike> al' prepisat, to je ok
<Mmike> zato i imamo kokicu a ne predsjednicu
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2ndSW9WgAArXLZ.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://virtualdiskimages.weebly.com/virtualbox.html
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2ngu_KWEAEnmzG.jpg
<jelly> prepisat je minorna stvar ako je lik kompetentan za ono sto treba odradit kao ministar
<jelly> slicno kao s Linicem
<jelly> nasli su mu putra na glavi i makli ga, a taman je poceo uvoditi nekog reda
<Mmike> cime, predstecajnim nagodbama? :D
<jelly> fiskalizacijom
<jelly> a i te nagodbe su mogle biti dobro realizirane da se pazilo
<jelly> i onu malu darkericu koja je bila valda napostenija u tom sastavu, isto
<SilverSpace> ma svi oni imaju putra na glavi 
<jelly> da, ali vise od gledanja putra treba gledati koliko dobro obavljaju trenutni posao
<jelly> kad su u opoziciji, i hdz i sdp gledaju samo ocrniti drugu stranu kako god mogu
<SilverSpace> pa da bilo dobro ili lose oporba nikada zadovoljna
<SilverSpace> kad sam jucer gledao onoga doktora bunjca pitao se kaj je on zbilja doktor necega
<SilverSpace> qemu otvara i andrid
<Mmike> jelly, mariadb 10.1 ima galeru u sebi
<Mmike> btw, mariadb je puno bolje odrzavana u ubuntuu nego percona ili mysql
<SilverSpace> koma su danas ovi rukometasi 
<obruT> jebeno me nervira sto thunderbird ima ctrl+a za select all i broj za tagiranje mailova :P
<obruT> pa "pokusam" na thunderbirdu promijenit screen i napravim kaos...
<obruT> izgubim sve tagove i tako to
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/bubbaprog/status/822495850899374080
<accountant> Make Ubuntu great again!
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/822326381174341632/pu/vid/480x480/TmRcgvSNA7yspiOT.mp4
<accountant> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<accountant> bye
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-21
<SilverSpace> jezus kristus jutro je
<vileni> jutro?
<jelly> jutro!
<dodobas> oho ... bit ce nesto ... https://liri.io/
<Vlado9A> dodobas: i, jesi probao taj liri os?
<dodobas> Vlado9A: nisam ... jos
<Mmike> Ode nam ubuntu.hr domena
<Mmike> ode svijet
<Mmike> pgadmin3 se vise ne odrzava
<Mmike> sad ima pgadmin4
<Mmike> koji je - web aplikacija pisana u pythonu i jqueryju
<dodobas> Mmike: to je ono o cemu si pricao ... support :) kad svi napusataju jquery ... pgadmin4 ga tek pocinje koristiti
<Mmike> uopce koncept pisanja toga u fakin jqueryju
<Mmike> u-zas
<SakiKnin> jquery je cool
<dodobas> a znas ... zato sto mos ... `apt-get install jquery` :P
<sillyslux> http://www.christoph-wickert.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/xengineering-professor-polkit.jpg.pagespeed.ic.tcJEM4AVg-.webp
<Mmike> eto me nazad s pgadminom3
<Mmike> starim, 1.22.2
<Mmike> radi milinica
<sillyslux> mhh mlinci
<dodobas> Mmike: ja zadovoljan s datagrip ... 
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> meh
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIjYNqUeNUI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Japanese character food that poops and pukes :: Duration: 00:34 :: Views: 148,097 uploaded by Damn it, Japan! :: 639 likes :: 38 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> perverzija teška, nije čudo što non stop imaju potrese
<Vlado9A> dodobas: taj liri os je kao da si doma ideš slagati novu kuhinju i sve složiš kak bog zapoc
<Vlado9A> zapoveda ...
<Vlado9A> a oda odeš kod suseda limara da ti od pocinčanog lima napravi ukrasne lajsne
<Vlado9A> U današnje vrijeme svaka šuša malo malo pa ide radit' novi os... kao da toga na internetu već nema kao šodera u savi
<sillyslux> pa budu hakirani i dijelu malver
<sillyslux> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/02/22/worlds-biggest-linux-distro-infected-with-malware/
<sillyslux> it to ono worlds biggest
<obruT> glede ovog oko minta... ja kad skinem neki iso, provjerim md5 iz fajlova s vise mirrora :) pa ak je svuda isto i odgovara, vjerojatno je dobro :)
<sillyslux> ti svaki put povjeravas (svaki k)?
<obruT> ako su hashevi dostupni, naravno da provjeravam
<obruT> ili ako je potpisano s necim
<sillyslux> pa, moj workflow hashove bas i ne predvida
 * Vlado9A is listening to David Starfire - Habibi ::: http://ice1.somafm.com/suburbsofgoa-128-aac
<Vlado9A> :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma daj pa to nikada ne provjeravam vec 5 6 godina
<SilverSpace> doduse nis ni ne skidam 5 6 godina :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-22
<accounta1t> alt
<obruT> [6~
<accounta1t> alt
<accountant> uf
<accountant> melita
<accountant> in out
<obruT> accountant: i tak... koji ti je najdrazi film koji si gledao u zadnje vrijeme ? :P
<accountant> hehe
<accountant> obruT: taj
<accountant> :)
<obruT> bas ga danas gledo
<accountant> meni najbolji film od Ben Afflecka
<accountant> mislim, njegova uloga
<accountant> obruT: pogledaj i passangers
<accountant> na fmovies
<accountant> samo je cam veruzija, svakako je bolja od VHSa
<accountant> :)
<obruT> ako i budem gledo, pogledacu u normalnoj kvaliteti... iako, nemam nekakav dobar feeling o tom filmu
<accountant> uf, dobar je, nisam ni ja imao....
<accountant> i Hell or High water
<accountant> ako nisi gledao
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> fim nisam pogledao tko zna kad zadnji put
<SilverSpace> film*
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta gledas onda ? :)
<obruT> osim dosadnog jurcanja nekih auticaka u krug...
<sillyslux> eh ja sam bio u cinemaxu, gleda dolazak i bas je bilo kul, jakoglasno i extravelik ekran
<SilverSpace> crtice :)
<SilverSpace> ma nis
<obruT> SilverSpace: hentai ? :)
<sillyslux> isha bih svaki dan da mogu
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: kam?
<sillyslux> hehe ne, ril
<SilverSpace> obruT: serije gledam najvise
<SilverSpace> mada ni to u zadnje vrijeme ne
<obruT> gledao sam danas prvu epizodu "incorporated" nakon rucka, al sam zacorio nakon valjda 15-tak minuta
<sillyslux> netflix?
<obruT> ma, ovaj, jedan drugi provider sadrzaja :)
<sillyslux> ah aj si
<SilverSpace> Rosberg: Ima boljih stvari u životu od vožnje u krug
<SilverSpace> :D
<obruT> dobro je reko :)
<obruT> voznja u krug je ok ako je rijec o samo jednom velikom krugu i ako je vozilo na 2 kotaca pogonjeno vozacevim nogama :)
<sillyslux> http://i.imgur.com/74I7MBx.jpg
<SilverSpace> a to ovi mirotvorci u usa
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.html
<SilverSpace> sve si mislim da cu ovo uzeti 
<sillyslux> ali nisi vec narucio ono sa uk-utikacom?
<SilverSpace> nije za mene
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne znam da ovo uzmem ili da cekam rpi 4 pa da vidim kaj ce nadogradit
<sillyslux> :/ ja jos cekam pare za mog prvog sbcea
<sillyslux> pojma...
<sillyslux> nesto me strah, zbog onog allwinnera
<obruT> SilverSpace: cetvorka je vec najavljena ili ? (nije da pratim redovito)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije jos samo glasine
<SilverSpace> koje ovi demantiraju 
<SilverSpace> ali tak su i za trojku 
<SilverSpace> pa najednom izasla
<sillyslux> pa cijena ce valjda bit opet ista od prilike
<obruT> ma pederi, kao cijena je ista, al je nemoguce kupit za istu cijenu
<sillyslux> haha
<SilverSpace> da moz si mislit cijena je uvijek veca
<sillyslux> pa ipak nece bit 65$
<SilverSpace> LN
<sillyslux> n :)
<accountant> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-15
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> hm di nam je BotaniCar ?
<jelly> vidijo sam ga na fejsu
<jelly> a ovdje će nestat jer ću ubit virtualku sa koje se spaja
<SilverSpace> yah
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOTExpeqYR0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pole-dancing 'R2DoubleD' launches gyrating robot strippers at Vegas club :: Duration: 01:16 :: Views: 68,282 uploaded by Ruptly TV :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> speachless
<jelly> bite their shiny metal^H^H^H^H^Hplastic ass
<jelly> man, umrla cura iz Cranberries 
<jelly> :-\
<Obi-Van-Konobe> teßt.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-16
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> http://www.consilium.europa.eu/hr/press/press-releases/2017/12/05/vat-on-electronic-commerce-new-rules-adopted/pdf
<SilverSpace> i tak pdv na sve
<pav4211> fijuuu
<pav4211> http://hr.n1info.com/N1-Uzivo
<hbogner> Mmike, hoce ikad onaj povray update?
<hbogner> pav, sta se tocno desava, nemam zvuk trenutno
<pav> Atentat jutros na Kosovu
<pav> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Svijet/Politicar-kosovskih-Srba-Oliver-Ivanovic-ubijen-u-Kosovskoj-Mitrovici
<pav> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/video/ubijen-oliver-ivanovic
<pav> Na nogama je i EuLex i KFOR
<pav> malo gadnije sranje
<SilverSpace> nema ni slike
<pav> "Baš bih voleo da američki ambasador bude u pravu"
<pav> godišnjica je danas
<pav> treći atentat na današnji dan
<pav> "Uskoro ću na Kosovo"
<pav> pa ti vidi...
<pav> SilverSpace: vidiš li sliku i zvuk na n1?
<pav> HRT1 pušta pejzaže
<pav> HRT4 reprizira Bakića
<Mmike> hbogner, a ne stignem :)
<Mmike> fakat ne stignem
<Mmike> to mi je pol sata posla da prodjem kroz mailove i sve i nikak
<Mmike> eto, budem veceras nakon tekme probao, dat cu sve od sebe
<Mmike> mslim, zatrpao si me time, jebemu sve :D
<hbogner> znam ak je, al svejedno cu te pingat kad se sjetim, cca jednom u tjedan dana, ili jednom u dva tjedna :D
<hbogner> vidis da sam zadnjih tjedana stao, nistignem ni ja vise testirat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pazi da ti apt ne potrga owncloud instalaciju\
<Mmike> ja sam rekao sad 'apt-get autoremove' i ovaj mi je makuo owncloud cijelu :D
<Mmike> cijeli
<vileni_> sad stavi nextcloud
<SilverSpace> pih kad ne uzmes ono kaj zelis onda kad ima 
<SilverSpace> sad vise nema
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ugl, vidi u historyuju (/var/log/apt/history) kaj ti je obrisao od paketa i sam ih nainstaliraj nazad na ruke
<vileni_> jedan klijent ima mysql servere hostane kod nekog tko reboota te servere jednom tjedno, bez najave, zbog updatea kao
<Mmike> vileni_, to ima auto-upgradeove upaljene
<Mmike> vileni_, btw, jel imaju AWS imagei upaljen auto-upgrade?
<Mmike> vileni_, aj vidi kaj ti stoji u /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20-auto-upgrades
<Mmike> a ja odo po dete
<vileni_> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/6l
<vileni_>  aws 16.04
<jelly> vileni_: pa to je ok ak imaju master master i replikaciju i nisu down istovremeno, ne?
<vileni_> toliko toga nije ok u tom setupu da ne smijem pricati
<SilverSpace> šetao sa materom po Bauhausu, neka žena imala lopatu, radne rukavice i ubodnu pilu u kolicima, a mater njoj,... konačno si se riješila gada, a ???
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni_, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades:APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";  
<Mmike> vileni_, znaci da ce ti se paketi auto-apgrejdirati :)
<obrut> hmm, mozda izbor netsnmp liba u pythonu nije tako dobra ideja :P upravo sam dobio segfault u vrlo jednostavnoj pythonusi
<Mmike> obrut, SPECTRE!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-17
<bartiduu> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> vendorov API: http://smartsense.inet.hr/
<sillyslux> ...ovca
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ne volim kad mi vrate pare 
<obrut> sta, ne znas sto bi s njima ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ma narucim nesto kaj mi treba i onda mi ne dođe :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/procesori/ryzen-apu-ovi--odlican-potencijal-za-overklokiranje-2415
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva kombinacija
<SilverSpace> kak sam prije dva tjedna gledao kaj netjaku kupit koje racunalo i nadem kuciste i reko jucer idem danas kupiti da ne nestane i fuck nema ih više nigdje :)
<Hrki> je dobar ti je ryzen
<Hrki> imam ga
<Hrki> ali komp mi je na "popravku"
<Hrki> otisao RAM
<Hrki> i cekam vec 20 dana
<Hrki> zamisli ti to...
<Hrki> neznam ni sam koji kurac cekam tako dugo, ali ako ih spickaram sumnjam da cu kaj dobiti
<jelly> ak su prosli godisnji i skijanje mozda ce ga sad i krenuti popravljat?
<Hrki> pa nemaju kaj, moraju narucit novi dio
<Hrki> i sad ja neznam, dali imam neki specijalni memorija ram ili koji kruac
<SilverSpace> Hrki: cek kak je komp na popravku 
<Hrki> baci staru, daj mi novu plocicu i bok
<jelly> mozs si mislit, super specijalni DDR4 consumer RAM
<Hrki> ma imao sam onu naljepnicu
<Hrki> pa nisam otvaro nista
<Hrki> dao sma im cijelo kuciste...
<Hrki> bolje da nisam
<Hrki> jer sam mislio da je maticna osla
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ah nisi sam slagao nego gotovog kupio 
<Hrki> ko da jesam, jer sam sve komponente birao
<SilverSpace> kod koga
<Hrki> a oni su mi ga sklepali
<Hrki> kao to je bilo gratis...
<Hrki> ali svaki dio sam osobno odabrao
<Hrki> links
<SilverSpace> pa kaj su ti onda naljepnicu stavljali 
<Hrki> jer kao onda ne placas diagnostiku
<Hrki> nisam to znao
<SilverSpace> da tak je
<SilverSpace> kod njih
<SilverSpace> mozes otvoriti ali onda placas dijagnostiku 
<Hrki> ma da sam znao da im tak dugo treba
<Hrki> napravio bi si sam, kupio novu plocicu a nek mi staru onda daju kad vec...
<SilverSpace> mislim da neamju svoj servis oni 
<SilverSpace> nego imaju uslugu
<Hrki> a jel...
<jelly> kak nemaju, servis je kuća do :-)
<Hrki> ma daj, neznam kaj da radim, glupo mi je srati
<Hrki> ali predugo to traje
<Hrki> pa jebeni ram
<Hrki> ajde da je otislo nest drugo
<jelly> pa nazovi fino i kulturno pitaj u kojoj je fazi
<jelly> kaj sad
<SilverSpace> jelly: onda sam sa drugima pomjesao 
<Hrki> ma jesam vec prosli tjedan :)
<jelly> prije je servis bio dole u podrumu
<Hrki> danas dobim SMS od automata da se cekaju rezervni dijelovi i dalje...
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> ko da fakat imam custom made ram :D
<Hrki> pazi kaj cujem danas, je istina da linux ne podrzava AMD?=???
<hbogner> Hrki, zasto nebi podrzavao?
<hbogner> imam amd procesore i rade normalno
<SilverSpace> Hrki: tko je to reko moj amd sasvim slolidno radi 
<SilverSpace> 5350 APU
<Hrki> ma kolega neku vrtiualku vrti
<Hrki> na vritualki virtuaklu
<SilverSpace> pa kak bu to radilo :)
<sillyslux_> https://www.xkcd.com/1764/
<sillyslux_> yo dawg, i've heard you like nested vms... https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2014/07/03/super-nested-kvm/
<sillyslux_> so we've built some super-nested vms
<SilverSpace> konj opet pada
<sillyslux_> ubi ga, pa rajd de ded konj
<sillyslux_> "The answer, by the way, is just 3 levels [on AMD hardware], which is rather disappointing."
<sillyslux_> hm interesting
<sillyslux_> from http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/2016/ (Day 13 - supernested)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: a to im je navodno dao zadacu prof. informatike :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: joj prof jednog znam kaj ne zna windoze istalirati na laptop 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobri su mi ovi kaj kukaju da su izgubili na bitkonju 
<SilverSpace> nisam jos rucao
<Hrki> jos jaci su kaj kupuju napamet te coinove
<Hrki> jer su culi da je to hit
<jelly> ti ti ti ti si moj hit!
<jelly> http://gmane.org/find.php?list=gmane.comp.hardware.netbook.arm.sunxi 
<SilverSpace> no da nastradala pecena patka
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-18
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 102°F / 39°C; Humidity: 13%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 29 mins, 24 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 100°F / 37°C; Low of 75°F / 24°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 104°F / 40°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<pav> Juto svima. Bolje kasna jutarnja kava nego nikakva
<pav> jutRo*
<SilverSpace> adm
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 37°F / 3°C; Humidity: 49%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Wsw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 1 hr, 6 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 42°F / 6°C; Humidity: 32%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Wsw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 53 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C
<jelly> 0°F??
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Maksimir, Croatia | Temperature: 46°F / 8°C; Humidity: 32%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 24 mins, 7 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 49°F / 9°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 44°F / 7°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Sunday: (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> u zooo suncano 
<Hrki> jelly: evo zvao sam u servis
<Hrki> procedura je spora, oni tu memoriju valjda moraju dobavljacu proslijedit
<Hrki> pa onda dobavljac jos jednom testira...
<Hrki> pa im onda novu salje
<Hrki> kriv sam ja sto si nisam sam napravio diagnostiku, kupio plocicu a ovu staru im poslao
<sillyslux_> ah tribali su stavit novu, pa ako radi vratit racunalo. ovo je sramotno. links, jeli?
<sillyslux_> novu *RAMu
<SilverSpace> procedura se mora postivati :)
<sillyslux_> eh pa to reci poduzecu koje ceka s poslom...
<sillyslux_> lake je zajebavat privatnog korisnika
<Hrki> pa da links
<Hrki> pickice
<Hrki> sva sreca da imam komp viska
<Hrki> ubuduce sam radim diagnostiku
<Hrki> naljepnica je samo sranje...
<sillyslux_> pa triba imat komp viska? koja sramota i kakvi zajeb s tin naljepnicama
<sillyslux_> bravo
<Hrki> ma jucer je neko ovdje prico
<Hrki> da prakticki nije to ni njihov servis
<Hrki> nego outsourceaju
<sillyslux_> to ni nevjerujem bas
<sillyslux_> mozda outsourca brat bratu...
<sillyslux_> kako god... :(
<sillyslux_> a memorija, prvo je isprobas sam u ducanu na drugoj ploci, ako ne radi, naravno da saljes distributeru, on ti vraca zamjenu
<sillyslux_> ako tvoj klijent ceka, to je na tebi
<Hrki> pa daj odi na web od linksa
<Hrki> oni cak imaju jebeni disclaimer da ne odgovaraju za opise artikle na njihovom webu
<Hrki> mislim jebem ti mater
<Hrki> piše da imaš tolko i tolko, a dobiš tolko i tolko i sad kao oni nisu krivi
<Hrki> only in croatia...
<sillyslux_> pa neznam za disclaimer, mislim da ga svakako trebaju, zbog teorije... a ovo drugo real life customer service, tu se pokaze pravo lice
<sillyslux_> ako je laptop, pa ga salju, ajde dobro, ali zbog rame zadrzat racunalo je sramotno
<jelly> a zbog rame zadrzat biciklo?
<sillyslux_> pa tu se isplati sutit i cekat
<sillyslux_> ako nema vise taj model, dobijes bolji moderiji
<sillyslux_> *novi
<sillyslux_> *novcati
<sillyslux_> cek... biciklo iz linksa?
<Hrki> istina, samo jebiga ovo mi je skola
<Hrki> inace sam covek koji volim imati svugdje kontrolu, ali jebiga nekad ti se neda...
<Hrki> bolje da sam sam popravljo :D
<sillyslux_> meni je zakon bija ibej u njemackoj, jos neke stvari kupim nove...
<sillyslux_> pokvario se 2.5" 500gb disk, na sanku mi dali papir, novi disk, uzeli starog, stvar rijesena u 2 minute
<Hrki> mahh :/
<Hrki> treba otic odavde, steta kaj mi nije tak jako loše na poslu :D
<sillyslux_> steta sta nema ebay.hr :(
<Hrki> recimo imas myprotein.com
<Hrki> i myprotein.hr
<Hrki> pogodi ti su skuplje cijene :D
<sillyslux_> ali nes ti s tako malo gradzana...
<Hrki> *di su
<sillyslux_> a cijene da... mislim da imamo naj skuplji maslac na svijetu
<Hrki> i drogu :)
<sillyslux_> sve je pomalo skupo, a svabe trenutno drze 8500 milijarde na privatnin racunima
<jelly> stede
<sillyslux_> a travu ce mozda i nama legalizirat
<sillyslux_> kad ovako bude izgledalo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCGtxeknSg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: California Homeless Problem :: Duration: 10:39 :: Views: 265,791 uploaded by News Revolt :: 1,258 likes :: 56 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> Sire, the peasants are revolting!
<sillyslux_> smoke em up
<Hrki> ima ih skoro ko cigana ispod mosta u beogradu 
<sillyslux_> lol da to sam i ja mislio, sta su nama izbjeglice, njima svoje gradana
<Hrki> vidis, to je prokletstvo toplih krajeva
<Hrki> bi oni kurac prezivili kod nas u kontinentalnoj hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<sillyslux_> oh tvprofil iframe?
<pav> SilverSpace: ako sam dobro shvatio, često naručuješ džidže sa istoka
<pav> Imaš li kakav hint za slušalice za android?
<SilverSpace> pav: kakve slusalice 
<SilverSpace> ja davno uzeo BT i dobro rade 
<pav> BT mi je tlaka
<pav> žica i mir
<pav> Nisu za mob već za tablet
<SilverSpace> zasto tlaka?
<pav> Zbog potrošnje struje
<pav> A i treba mi žica kao antena za radio
<SilverSpace> hm to da uvijek rikne kad ti treba :)
<SilverSpace> nisam nista na zicu uzimao 
<pav> gledam ovo https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00I3LUUIU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1
<jelly> za vani za doma za ofis?  In ear?  over ear?  closed?  open?  Pretpojačalo?
<pav> jelly: do 15 funti
<jelly> koliko je to u kunama
<pav> in ear, noice reduction
<SilverSpace> da 20$ negdje optimalno za takve sluske ne više 
<jelly> za in ear nemam sto preporucit
<pav> 130 kn 
<jelly> (ne volim ih pa ni ne znam kaj valja)
<SilverSpace> pogledaj kaj kazu na youtube sigurno ima recenzija
<SilverSpace> tak sam i ja za moje BT
<pav> ma gledam ponudu i revewove na Amazonu prije raida na ebay
<SilverSpace> ja imam takve na zicu kaj sam kod nas platio 50$
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i zao mi ih nosit :)
<pav> otkad sam otkrio da su kinezi u stanju poslati robu DHLom do evrope za cijenu poštanse dostave, apetiti su porasli
<pav> Mmike: će reći da sam sanjao nakon što sam se najeo gljiva :-)
<SilverSpace> razer sluske i mogu reci da su odlicne zvuk jebeno dobar
<pav> Ha razer 
<pav> to je papreno skup hardware i electronics
<pav> Na ovima piše Sony
<pav> A da nisu na nivou brzo ne bi više pisalo
<SilverSpace> ak su orginal :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_219248.html
<SilverSpace> ovo su moje BT 
<SilverSpace> koje nisu stigle Mmike a narucili isti dan 
<SilverSpace> zvuk dobar ali ne tak kak je na razerovim 
<Hrki> https://www.whathifi.com/akg/k451/review
<obrut> ja sam prezadovoljan sa sennheiser momentum II wireless... ali nisu bas jeftine :P
<obrut> al za iskljucit zenu dok usisava po stanu i na avionskim letovima nisu lose :) a zvuk predobar
<obrut> sad ih se da naci na njemackom amazonu za ok pare
<jelly> koliko je to veliko, preko uha ili oko uha?
<jelly> ah, Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Around Ear Wireless Headset
<jelly> oko uha, nice
<jelly> vani dosta puse
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<obrut> ja imam ove oko uha
<datase> jelly: Weather for Maksimir, Croatia | Temperature: 44°F / 7°C; Humidity: 40%; Conditions: Unknown; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 27 mins, 58 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C
<jelly> wtf forecast
<SilverSpace> ke
<sillyslux> -18°C
<SilverSpace> da bar
<SilverSpace> i bar pola metra snijega
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-19
<bartiduu> Pozdrav imam pitanje koji nije bas vezano na ubuntu vec python ali me svejedno zanima ako netko zna
<bartiduu> Pomogli ste mi jednom kad sam trebao nesto skriptirat i sada to zavrsio ali evo opet nesto novo
<bartiduu> googlao sam ali zanima me ako ima netko kakva iskustva sa data vizualicijom
<bartiduu> google maps i python skript
<hbogner> bartiduu, uzmi radje osm :D
<bartiduu> osm?
<hbogner> umjesto google
<hbogner> osm.org
<bartiduu> to je bolje od mapsa
<hbogner> open je, mozes koristiti vektorske podatke od kojih se generira karta
<bartiduu> budem pogledao kako se moze to iterplolirat u python
<bartiduu> kako vidim postiji neka fora za google maps, pa sada kako se moze to staviti u osm
<hbogner> http://leafletjs.com/ https://openlayers.org/
<Hrki> pozdrav, je moguce da mi je recimo ubuntu sjebo uefi
<Hrki> naime, imam novi laptop
<Hrki> bio gore ubuntu
<Hrki> na stick stavim win, i ne zeli ih bios pronaci
<Hrki> tek kad stavim na legacy mode stick bidi
<Hrki> *vidi
<pav> Hrki, "na stick stavim win" znači što točno?
<pav> Ako si radio bootabilni stick za instalaciju windowsa onda imam još par pitanja pa ti mogu preporučiti što da napraviš. Ne vjeriujem da je ubunti išta "sjebo"
<pav> ubuntu*, jelte
<jelly> Hrki: a s čim si napravio stick, woeusb?  winusb?
 * jelly ne zna za niš drugo a da nisu lowlevel alati koje ionako woeusb koristi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4n5fBcb6g0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Neočekivana Sila Koja Se Iznenada Pojavljuje i Rešava Stvar- Nsksipirs [Full Album] :: Duration: 47:26 :: Views: 60,769 uploaded by grgeccom :: 647 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> jelly: zanimljivo... nisam to jos cuo :)
<jelly> srpski house iz '99, nije mi baš sjeo
<jelly> kao ni Rundek iz '90 ("Haustor") i El. Orgazam, sad sam na Disciplini Kičme i to mi je ok za sysadministraciju
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj3GGNn1X38
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Disciplina Kičme - Nova Iznenađenja Za Nova Pokolenja (vinyl LP, full album) :: Duration: 44:25 :: Views: 38,654 uploaded by rollingtone69 :: 268 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> disciplina mi nije nikad bila nesto, al haustor mi je skroz ok
<jelly> jedino mi se čini da kolegama baš ne paše :-)
<obrut> nemas sluske ? :)
<jelly> raspala im se spužva
<jelly> imam Bose zvučnike, glasni za ceo ofis
<obrut> onda pusti radio Banovinu pa da ceo svet uziva
<jelly> Narodni radio, omiljen kod svih Å¡ofera autobusa
<obrut> srecom pa se gotovo nikad ne vozim busom :)
<Hrki> jelly: stick sam napravio preko win10 media creator
<Hrki> to je njihof offical tool
<jelly> da, ali moras vec imat windowse za to :-)
<jelly> onda valjda nije generiralo strgani stick
<Hrki> a skinul sam tool i nasnimil sa win mašine
<Hrki> ali pa kakve bi to veze imalo?
<Hrki> mislis da on setup generira preko postojece konfe ?
<jelly> ne znam, ali racunam da official tool valjda radi
<Hrki> a moguce inace ima smisla ta glupost
<Hrki> jer je vec ovo treci isti laptop
<Hrki> 2 sam resil bez beda
<Hrki> ali za 3 sam si radil iso sa kompa od posla
<Hrki> a tamo je mozda tako bilo
<Hrki> ajme meni...
<Hrki> i jos jednu stvar ne kuzim
<Hrki> ako je taj mutavi uefi superiorniji, ima da skuži starije verzije setupa :D
<jelly> uefi bi trebao biti bolji, ali implementacije drasticno variraju
<jelly> na serverima je obicno ok
<Hrki> ma znas sta, najvjerojatnije je to
<Hrki> da je uzeo staru konfu
<Hrki> za taj mutavi uefi
<Hrki> i nije napravio
<Hrki> isusati kak je mutav, pa sta me nije pitao
<Hrki> mrzim te "user frendly" aplikacije
<Hrki> i onda ne napravi nist od posla...
<jelly> lol, netko sa +387 60 40 22 066 zvoni na sve službene mobitele u firmi
<jelly> valjda navlakuša, tko pozove natrag popuši novce
<Hrki> to se moze? da ako se javis spusis lovu
<jelly> ne, ako nazoves natrag
<jelly> ako se stignes javiti oni popuse
<sillyslux> sta onda oni tebi platu?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-20
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://s10.postimg.org/sfwbuyhax/Slika_zaslona_2018-01-20_10-08-48.png
<SilverSpace> no da
<Hrki> jelly-home: a tak je i u roamingu ?
<Hrki> ili tamo se placa pola pola ?
<Hrki> ili je to krivo, znam da ljudi dok su vani vele e nemogu pricat, vani sam
<Hrki> uzet ce mi pare, kaj dok su vani ona pozivatelj placa samo signal unutar HR, a ovaj koji se javi placa razliku?
<SilverSpace> mrzim gnome 
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<SilverSpace> kde mi jos gori
<SilverSpace> vis nisam ni znao da sad kad napravis usb mozes odmah i testirat u qemu 
<SilverSpace> odoh cistu instalaciju napraviti 17.10
<SilverSpace> imam toliko smeca gore da mi se neda vise nadogradivati 
<Hrki> kaj unity je propo ?
<SilverSpace> radi jos
<SilverSpace> ekipa se jos ne da 
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je drago 
<SilverSpace> steta kaj je ubuntu odustao od njega
<SilverSpace> tak mi se neda nanovo instalirati a moram 
<Hrki> meni pak je gnome lepsi :)
<Hrki> nadam se ta nisu izbacili onu alatnu traku na vrhu
<SilverSpace> odoh sad na novu instalaciju valjda ce sve proci kak treba :)
<SilverSpace> jos formatira particiju 
<infy-> Jel sad Wayland I gnome default na novoj ubunutu
<SilverSpace> jos formatir st i nije normalno da traje tak dugo na ssd
<SilverSpace> infy-: tko ga bi zna kaj vise je :)
<SilverSpace> ledica radi kao formatira 15G particiju 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> a nije smrzo 
<SilverSpace> jos
<SilverSpace> ni to normalno
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/sigurnost/hakiran-oneplus-pokradeni-podaci-s-kreditnih-kartica-kupaca-2481
<SilverSpace> prekinuo i nanovo proslo bez problema 
<SilverSpace> mrzim uefi
<obrut> mrzim alpe, mrzim jadran
<SilverSpace> jebote font 
<SilverSpace> kak u chrome font promjeniti
<SilverSpace> ovaj ubuntu skroz u kurac otiso
<SilverSpace> ni googlat ne mogu kad je font u kurcu
<SilverSpace> https://s10.postimg.org/gc8mosn3t/Slika_zaslona_2018-01-20_17-42-07.png
<SilverSpace> pa ti googlaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> kak si to uspio?
<sillyslux> ima settingse
<sillyslux> "Customize fonts" pise u meni
<SilverSpace> kaj god da promjenim nista
<sillyslux> stani malo... imas neki cudni extension?
<SilverSpace> font fali 
<sillyslux> majok
<sillyslux> imas neki font
<SilverSpace> rijesio istalacijom fonta
<sillyslux> nemoj j....!?!
<sillyslux> mislis reci da tako izgleda bez fonta
<sillyslux> bez fonta je slika prazna :P
<SilverSpace> a nade negdje neki ludi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nece mi svg ikone pokazati :)
<SilverSpace> jebo ih patak kak je taj unity fino radio 
<SilverSpace> gnome suks
<obrut> ti nesto skroz krivo radis
<obrut> meni ubuntu radi sasma ok bez unity-a :P
<obrut> iako ajd, imam problema s wifi-jem na jednom AP-u.. krsi se driver svaki cas
<SilverSpace> eh tebi 
<obrut> i tu i tamo mi stucnu x-i :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam ti drvena marija 
<SilverSpace> suksam
<obrut> jes probo MATE ?
<SilverSpace> jesam 
<obrut> ne valja ti ?
<sillyslux> svg icone? mislis neke utf iconsi?
<SilverSpace> nije mi sjeo 
<sillyslux> svg je ko image xml
<sillyslux> sta je s xubuntunom?
<SilverSpace> imam na destopu neke ikone svg i nec mi ih sad pokazati 
<SilverSpace> nesto treba doistalirati
<sillyslux> na desktopu? to kao wallpapersi?
<sillyslux> ili desktop iconsi?
<SilverSpace> desktop iconsi
<SilverSpace> png da svg ne 
<SilverSpace> stavio sam unity na 17.10
<SilverSpace> za sad sve radi 
<SilverSpace> istalirao danas na frisko 
<SilverSpace> cak i miš radi bez da sam morao konfigururati 
<SilverSpace> do sad sam uvijek morao 
<sillyslux> ah oni neki razor?
<SilverSpace> rat 5
<SilverSpace> putanja ispravna ikona se ne prikazuje
<SilverSpace> neki paket fali 
<SilverSpace> lol koja glupost
<SilverSpace> nije imao dozvolu citanja svg slike
<sillyslux> meh
<sillyslux> to je nova instalacija?
<sillyslux> cisto
<SilverSpace> da home je ostao 
<SilverSpace> uvijek podjelim na dvije particije 
<SilverSpace> i /home
<SilverSpace> i /
<SilverSpace> prvi problem 
<SilverSpace> virtual size does not fit available size
<SilverSpace> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1, 1), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(8192, 8192)
<SilverSpace> rijesio 
<SilverSpace> Google na internim računalima mijenja Ubuntu za čisti Debian
<sillyslux> goobuntu -> glinux
<sillyslux> tako nesto jeli?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> HRVATSKA
<SilverSpace> ke
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-21
<Hrki> https://www.bug.hr/linux/google-na-internim-racunalima-mijenja-ubuntu-za-cisti-debian-2486
<pav> 'I told you so...."
<Hrki> zakaj odlazr ?
<Hrki> odlaze ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sad cu se i ja pozaliti na font u ubuntu kao i Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj bilo? :D
<Mmike> moram priznat da zadnjih par rilizova ubuntua su fontovi okjac :)
<obrut> tu su svi fontovi koji covjeku trebaju :) http://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts/fontlist/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na frisko istalirao ubuntu pa mi sad sve mutno 
<obrut> a da stavis naocale ? :)
<jelly> ko je izmislio da se dobije gripa u subotu i izgubi cijeli vikend
<jelly> ko da nije mogla cekati ponedjeljak
<obrut> poslodavac :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: a mozda je i to :D
<SilverSpace> https://s10.postimg.org/gc8mosn3t/Slika_zaslona_2018-01-20_17-42-07.png
<SilverSpace> chrome
<obrut> sta si radio crni sine ? :)
<SilverSpace> samo doslo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> lol :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-14
<phd> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/drzava-se-toliko-brine-za-radnike-da-udara-porez-ako-im-firma-plati-rucak/2055236.aspx
<phd> jutar
<hbogner> http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3188
<hbogner> Skupština HULK-a 19.1.2019.
<BotaniCar> Ne vidim problem s gablecom, nas shefica ustane u 12 i veli "idemo jest", plati ceh i bok :) Glupo je, ali drzavi na stetu
<dodobas> yutar
<jelly> > U Ministarstvu obrazovanja našli ženu s lažnom diplomom
 * jelly is SHOCKED
<BotaniCar> I ja, kako su uspjeli samo jednu ? 
<Mmike> nisu se bas trudili
<Mmike> hbogner, jos da velis kad i di je skupstina... :)
<hbogner> u 17h, lokaciju jos dogovaram
<jelly> to je subota?
<jelly> ako nisam platio članarinu za 201[0-8] računam li se za kvorum? :-)
<hbogner> jeli posaljem ti uputstva za uplatu, stignes do subote :)
<hbogner> jelly, da, subota
<Mmike> phd, pa to je tak od - uvijek (ovo s placanjem rucka)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bed poslodavcima je kaj su uzeli projekte ispod cijene, a nema devova i prasci traze sve bolje uvijete rada. Sad menazerija ima uzasan izbor izmedju smanjiti svoje bonuse i platiti i gablec i porez, ili zadrzati bonuse i praviti se da se bune za prava radnika. 
<jelly> nema radne snage!!1one
<BotaniCar> bar ne one koja bi strikala crud projekte za Mrsicev minimalac. 
<Mmike> mah meh
<Mmike> ja se vec veselim kak cu bit gladan za rucak :)
<hbogner> Mmike, neces bit gladan, dodji k nama na rucak :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dodjem, dodjem :)
<Mmike> nemrem danas
<hbogner> :)
<hbogner> ok, onda narucujem rucak bez tebe :)
<Mmike> kajsh jest?
<Mmike> mene zena danas vodi u veganspek
<Mmike> vegan za nju, spek za mene :)
<jelly> imaju i jedno i drugo? 
<jelly> koga gnjavim za haproxy konfiguriranje, kreatora?  Kolega se muci za logiranjem i pracenjem upita prema backendima
<BotaniCar> kre bi bio dobar odabir
<BotaniCar> jelly: novine vele da je ministrica Divjak inzistirala da se provjere sve diplome, bit ce cirkus danima :)
<obrut> bas sam se sjetio neki dan kak sam na jednom predavanju na faxu zacorio i onak, cujem neki smijeh, trgnem se i skuzim da spavam na predavanju, ekipa se cereka, a profesorica stoji i gleda umene... i tek onda mi je sinulo da je to bila Divjakica :)
<obrut> tad nije bila profa nego asistentica
<BotaniCar> Joj, kako sam mrzio takve poput tebe dok sam se jebao s fuxom :) 21h, ja budan od 5, dosao s posla drito na fux , "upijam znanje", a mulac kraj mene spava. Probudim ga da je odmor i pitam jel treba kavu, da hvala, malo je pretjerao s halanjem wowa dan prije pa si je malo pocinul :) 
<obrut> wowa ? toga nije bilo dok sam ja bio na faxu :) mi smo haklali karlovacko :P
<obrut> (zato imam giht)
<BotaniCar> Vidljivo je da da si za klasu iznad, ti si se u medjuvremenu i ozenio :) 
<obrut> bome sam se ozenio i to bez svadbe :)
<BotaniCar> Ae :)
<BotaniCar> AKo na trackeru hrvatske poste vidim da su danas zaprimili posiljku i da su pokusali isporuku , to znaci da je paket kod postara u torbi i da ga mogu podici tek sutra ? 
<obrut> ako ti paket nebreju ostavit u sanducicu, onda ce ti danas ostavit papiric, a s papiricem mozes tek od sutra podici
<sillyslux_> ako imas dobru vezu u posti, moze i danas
<obrut> sillyslux_: ke, imas gospodju u posti koju obradjujes ? :)
<sillyslux_> uz malo srice i bez veze
<BotaniCar> Kaj znaci dobra veza u posti ? Moje je pitanje da li je paket u postanskom uredu i da li procedura dozvoljava da ga danas podignem. 
<BotaniCar> Ono, znam par ljudi u posti, ali usluge se ne trose da ubrzas primitak posiljke vrijedne 20HRK :)
<sillyslux_> postar kad zavrsi na tom podruciju predaje stvar u posti gdje sutra mozes podignit, znaci, mozda je sad vec tamo, ako je teta dobra, dat ce ti odma :)
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo teoretski je kod postara u torbi.  Moguce je da nikad nije otisao iz poste i da postar samo dijeli papirice
<jelly> ali i u tom slucaju ga ne mozes poditi odmah
<sillyslux_> BotaniCar, jesi bio, sta su rekli? jel bilo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEp1GiVsWs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOJKO V - NE MOŽE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 3,010,843 uploaded by Vojko V :: 21,440 likes :: 1,023 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> sillyslux_: tek nakon 19 mogu do poste, na poslu sam, klinac mora na trening i 100 sranja, ako si rekao da se ne moze necu traciti vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Bevezano, ovo je odabrana tema za novi debian: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianArt/Themes/futurePrototype
<phd> jelly: probaj na kre adresu za haproxy, zvoni mi nešto da je drndao po tome. Imaš ga na skypeu valjda, rado pomogne.
<sillyslux_> pa iza 19 sati sance ti se samo povecaju, sto kasnije to bolje. ali racunaj ta ce ti teta reci "jeste procitali ovo: '...ali ne danas...'"
<BotaniCar> Meh, budem sutra malo kasnio na posao, srecom posta otvara ranij enego ja :) 
<phd> BotaniCar: naravno da je bezvezno. Jesi li ikad vidio temu za Debian da nije bezvezna ? :D Nije ti to utuntu :P
<phd> Ili ne daj Bože Fedora Live
<BotaniCar> Nisam napisao da je bez veze !
<phd> Ah, star sam i ćorav :P
<BotaniCar> vec da je moja krivo interpretirana linija bez veze s prethodnom :) 
 * phd postaje sve više kao Strpić vms
<BotaniCar> Mogu razumjeti sve sto si nabrojao :) Uz te imam i js neke defekte :)
<phd> neki dan smo još jedan starkelja i ja dječici nudili RTFM rješenja
<phd> :D
<hrvoje> jooooooj Strpić... pokoj mu duši, koja je to bila legenda
<phd> Pa su dječica rekla da ni ne znaju što RTFM znači, da sam toliko star
<phd> Å¡teta za njega
<BotaniCar> Samo su neuki, naucit' ce ih zivot :=)
<phd> Tak sam i djetetu i ex objašnjavao da treba pročitat manual kad kupiš dron
<phd> da nije to TV, uštekaš i gledaš
<phd> dobro da imam pametno dijete. 5 godina sam bio uvjeren da TV nema drugih komandi osim preko daljinskog, dok ih 10-godišnjak nije našao na poleđini TV-a. starim
<phd> hrvoje: od kud ti znaš Vida?
<phd> BotaniCar: ide to s poštom, ali je PITA
<phd> Jer ako ti ne dostavi poštar, vraća se u centralu na 10010 mislim u Jurišićevu, tamo možeš podignuti prvi dan iza 17 mislim sve do 20, 21
<phd> a tek drugi dan se šalje na područnu dostavnu poštu
<jelly> kod mene se vraća u 10122 
<BotaniCar> phd: moja dosadasnja iskustva su bila da mi je paket drugi dan u Sesvetskoj posti. Ne dvojim da li mogu sutra pobrati paket, samo me zanimalo kakve su mi sanse da to bezbolno napravim i danas. 
<jelly> a kad sam bio 3 ulice niže na Trešnjevci vraćalo se u 10110 na remizu
<BotaniCar> obzirom da svi spominjete bolove u meni dragoj guzici - pricekati ce sutra 
<phd> BotaniCar: nema bezboljno ni kod zubara :P
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: a ne ne, nemaju svi te bolove... neki imaju BMK
<phd> jelly: kronični BMK dobiješ od rada u državnoj službi
<phd> dođe kao ozljeda na radu
<BotaniCar> Jos gore, kud ne fukam, da me boli jer sam imao s postom :) 
<phd> samo se ti hvali ovako javno BotaniCar :P
<jelly> phd: apatija je najopasnija mentalna bolest...
<phd> pa kad zena dohvati logove :D
<BotaniCar> phd: onda sam najebo, da prostis ? Pa to je i cilj ! :) 
<phd> BotaniCar: nisam rekao da ce bit "jebi se" vec da si najebo ko sivonja
<BotaniCar> phd: daj bilo kakvog sexa, samo da se podsjetim na sto to lici :)
<phd> a sivonja, znaš to.. Sivonja je magare koje se bije kad je nešto krivo :P
<phd> BotaniCar: tu je uvijek cyber
<phd> i cam
<BotaniCar> Bome, da :)
<phd> eto
<phd> ako trebas adrese po netu, slobodno se javi :)
<hrvoje> phd: a upoznali smo se na IRCu nekad davno davno, lik je bio institucija :) vječni zajebant, ogromni geek i dobričina
<phd> ja sam bio uz njega do zadnjih dana. Samo ja i Rado Dejanović
<BotaniCar> fakat, mislim da sam ga upoznao na #marijuana , a kasnije sam skuzio da je linux-baja :)
<phd> on je stvarno bio pravi BOFH, stara skola
<hrvoje> phd: svaka čast, nisam imao pojma da mu je stanje tako ozbiljno i bome me šokirala vijest bila
<phd> hrvoje: dugo se on borio
<phd> prvo je bio doma pa onda po bolnicama
<phd> na kraju su ga vratili doma. Imao je tu genetiku, nije vise mogao upravljati misicima, nada, nista
<hrvoje> life sucks :(
<phd> Pitali su Radu Dejanovica, kako se onda sporazumjeavs s njim?
<phd> Ocima!
<phd> mogao je micati jos samo ocima
<phd> govor, zvakanje, nista
<Mmike> jelly, dokumentacija haproxyja je skroz dobra, sve pise nutra
<Mmike> reci kaj treba, mozda ti ja mogu pomoc
 * Mmike loves haproxy :D
<hrvoje> phd: koma. definitivno će ostati upamćen po dobrom, legenda
<phd> definitivno po dobrom. Snimio mi je prvi Debian 2.20 Potato
<hrvoje> sjećam se da je negdje na poslu imao neki 64 kbps link i van radnog vremena je vukao neke iso image danima :)
<phd> hahha "na poslu"
<phd> to je bilo u KK-Consutlingu
<phd> imali su slobodan link na carnet
<phd> Dok netko nije skuzio Vidove torrente
<hrvoje> mislim da je to možda bilo tam u tehnološkom parku na voltinom?
<phd> yup
<phd> Dobili su prostor od grada i neku mrsavu stalnu vezu
<phd> Vida i Kraš napolitanke 
<phd> :D
<hrvoje> a ništa bez grickalica :)
<phd> :D šećer, hrana za mozaq
<jelly> wtf, youtube se pauzirao sam od sebe i rekao nesto u stilu "video paused, continue playing?"
<BotaniCar> to i meni radi vec cca metar dana. Kao, tab nije aktivan, budem ja stao i pitao gazdu jel slusa .. 
<vileni> eto, doslovno par min nakon sto se pricali o tome i meni prvi puta
<jelly> ma piчka mu strinina
<vileni> prekine mi rajmstajna u pola posla
<jelly> strejtse
<vileni> strejtse ne moram vise pustati, ako je tisina oni mi sviraju u glavi
<jelly> možda to pale po geozonama pa gledaju kome najvise smeta
<jelly> SVIMA SMETA %$@# VAS
<vileni> iako, sad otkad dijete zna za frozen vjerojatno cu morati na terapiju
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> let it goooooooo
<BotaniCar> Ja svojeg prvijenca treniram HR hip hopom :) 
<BotaniCar> spika Å¡tipa :) 
<jelly> vileni: pusti djetetu slovenske verzije pjesama, ako su dobre :-)
<jelly> jako*
<jelly> greva naredit snežaka ♫
<vileni> haha, probam se sjetiti toga navecer :)
<vileni> smije gledati ujutro prije dorucka i navecer prije vecere, a iznimno preko dana kad nam treba 15-30min mira :)
<phd> BotaniCar: ;)
<phd> BotaniCar: moj se naslusao trancea i stranog hip-hopa do trece godine
<phd> sad slusa novi trap sa ex
<sillyslux_> https://www.posao.hr/oglasi/senior-programer-c-m-z/592316/
<obrut> kazu, senior C++ developer - potrebno radno iskustvo 1g
<hrvoje> kad vidi segfault, da otkaz i zaposli se kao php programer :)
<obrut> znaci dan/sva nakon sto se zaposli :)
<hrvoje> meni je fascinantno koliko smo mi stariji samokritični prema sebi, a koliko neki mlađi kolege nisu :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ackSHSO8zj4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Frozen - Do You Want to Build a Snowman (SLOVENE) :: Duration: 03:21 :: Views: 200,281 uploaded by DisneyPrincess :: 430 likes :: 25 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ali pa drugega junaka... <elsa> Pojdi stran, Ana! <ana> ja, saj grem *smrc*
<Mmike> o jebem ti snapd i automacko apdejtanje 
<Mmike> jelly, jesi probao novi znc sa multiclient dreckom?
<phd> Mmike: real hackers use "unstable" in /etc/apt/resources.list :P
<Mmike> real hackers don't use windows and pretend they know linux :0
<phd> Mmike: real hackers use Debian since Potato :P
<phd> probao sam slackware, probao sam svasta
<phd> uvijek sam se vratio Debianu
<phd> Mmike: ali winows je mainstream, šta ćeš
<jelly> Mmike: nisam još
<Mmike> phd, u biti nije, al' kuzim zakaj volis kliketat :)
<Mmike> jelly, demnit :) 
<Mmike> jelly, ja probao 'okvirno', i cini se da radi ok
<Mmike> budem sutra probao to poslozit 'for real'
<phd> Mmike: kako za Å¡ta jest ili nije
<phd> probaj igrat one dvije i pol igrice pod Linuxom
<jelly> još nisam ni preselio BotaniCara sa stare virtualke koju sam obećao liku ugasiti prošle godine 
<Mmike> phd, ti zivis u 2008moj :)
<Mmike> na linuxu ima tona igara :)
<Mmike> i jos imas steam, di imas gotovo sve kaj imas za windowze
<jelly> sve Å¡to ima za SteamOS ima za Linux
<phd> Kao recimo?
<Mmike> phd, kao recimo guglaj, jebemu
<phd> Jel ima Call of Duty na linuxu?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da jel' ima :)
<phd> štatš neuk sam
<Mmike> jos je codeweavers za valve napravio prilagodbu winea/crossovera tako da 95% igara radi 
<jelly> to je tlaka
<Mmike> jelly, nije, kliknes i imas
<Mmike> transparentno je
<phd> wine :P
<phd> to su win libraryji
<Mmike> btw, dosta igara ima u snapovima, koje pakiraju i wine i sve. Pokrenes - radi.
<jelly> jesi odigrao neš prek crossovera do kraja a da se ne zblesi
<Mmike> jelly, yup. iRacing i rFactor1 i rFactor2
<Mmike> rade odlicno
<Mmike> doduse, to nije steam nego sam ja "kupio" igre 
<phd> a kad treba driver za ati ili nvidiju onda Linus veli "Fuck you nVidia!"
<Mmike> al' wine nisam nist posebno morao konfigurirati
<Mmike> phd, yup, sam ti sebi trazi izgovore zakaj 'moras' bit na windozama :)(
<phd> nemam ja izgovora Mmike 
<phd> meni su windows bolji desktop os
<jelly> pa jesu
<Mmike> jesu, slazem se
<Mmike> mosh si vise sendvica napravit dok se updateiraju
<Mmike> :)
<phd> ma gle
<phd> degustibus
<phd> ne raspravlja mi se o ukusima sendviča
<jelly> stavio sam neki dan na win10 WSL i debian 
<jelly> digneš screen, ugasis terminal prozor, screen ostane radit, sve kak spada
<phd> na windwosima to jednostavno "radi"
<phd> Pod linuxom moram drkat kuki da prorade ATI driveri za netom izdanu karticu
<Mmike> yup, kad imas linux iz 2008me
<jelly> tu je prva greška, za linux ne stavljaš nikad najnoviji hardver
<phd> ma da?
<phd> kakav je to OS onda??
<jelly> OS koji radi dobro
<phd> kome radi dovoljno dobro, neka ga slobodno koristi
<jelly> slažem se
<phd> ioanko je to slobodan software ;)
<phd> možemo mi drvit o Microsoftu i Linuxu do praskozorja
<phd> Point is, if it works, don't change it
<phd> Išao sam probati, došla nova radeonka RX
<phd> dual boot je mašina
<phd> nemoš do prodravjat pod linuxom tako lako kao pod windowsima da si bog otac
<phd> te ova konnfig datoteka, te ovaj library, te kompaljiraj drkaj radi ne radi
<phd> Na win klikneš "install" i zaboraviš
<phd> Drago mi je da postoji Linux, da se razumijemo
<phd> I kao destktop i kao server
<phd> Jer to što je radio M$ i gate s s licenciranjema servera je teško sranje
<phd> "Licenca po jezgri procesora"
<phd> madaj
<phd> Desktop Linux, tu bar ima tone derivata
<phd> Oš ovakav, oš onakav
<phd> kako ti paše
<phd> Samo nemoj puno drkuljit po sustavu :D
<phd> A to kod mene ne prolazi
<phd> Riješenja kao što su ubuntu cloud prije nisu postojala
<phd> Imao je google taj svoj "google drive"
<phd> ali to čita tko stigne
<phd> i tak
<phd> gotov rant :)
<phd> Ako kao aktivni gamer hoću i mogu imat novi hardware, onda Linux jednostavno nije za mene na desktopu
<phd> Mmike: toliko o tome zašto "moram" i "želim" bit na win platformi
<phd> osim toga, baš sam se najebao s IPtablesima neki dan
<phd> na routeru je sad debian
<phd> prije par godian je bio win 2012 r2
<phd> i to ruta na dva klika mišem
<phd> portforwarda da je milina
<phd> a ovo
<phd> ovo još drkuljim da otvorim portove za torrente
<phd> point is, ako za rješenje 1 treba 20 min googlanja i tri klika mišem
<phd> a za rješenje 2 treba 6 sati googlanja i 20 naredbi u konzoli
<phd> biram rješenje 1
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-15
<jelly> i tak, browsam arhive mailing liste za orakl db, kad ono, Gogala
<hrvoje> haha jel to onaj, kak se zvao, Mladen?
<obrut> Mladen da
<obrut> taj je bio dosta "pametan" po njuzima
<hrvoje> joj da, uh :)
<hrvoje> bilo je tog flejmanja po njuzima svojevremeno vrlo vatrenog... se sjećaš Sendmail vs. Qmail flejmanja i onog ... kako ono bješe, Zubčić ? :)
<obrut> Miro :)
<obrut> covjek koji je pisao ruleove drito u sendmail konfiguraciju
<obrut> ne treba njemu m4 ili sto vec :)
<Mmike> sastanak
<Mmike> 2 sata
<Mmike> umirem
<Mmike> i sad lik veli 'Ante Karamatic' na englesko-kineskom
<Mmike> ime nije bed, prezime ga ubilo :D
<jelly> miro zna posal, bez obzira na sendmail idionsinkracije, mi jos vrtimo njegove skripte za ha cluster
<hbogner> HULK skupština: Prostorija 117, Geodetski fakultet, Kačićeva 26 , 19.01.2019.  u 17h, https://osm.org/go/0IsmnBYZV-?m=
<hrvoje> super je vidjeti da HULK još egzistira :)
<hbogner> egzistira :)
<jelly> hbogner: btw jesi mi poslao upute za davanje novaca
<hbogner> jelly, upravo pripremam za upload
<hbogner> http://www.linux.hr/hulk-pristupnica-fizicka.pdf
<hbogner> http://www.linux.hr/hulk-pristupnica-pravna.pdf
<hbogner> jelly, evo uputa
<hbogner> svi trebaju ispuniti obrasce jer trebamo te podatke za registar clanova
<obrut> ~poslo direktor firme za koju radim (bavi se uglavnom cisco/vmware/microsoft i raznoraznim mreznim/cloud tehnologijama) da napravimo popis opensource softwera koje koristimo interno, imamo deployano kod nas, kod korisnika ili nasa neka rjesenja baziramo na opensource stvarima...
<obrut> napravili danas na brzinu popis, njegov komentar - toga zbilja ima puno :)
<jelly> jel to ono kad customeri ne zele da se koristi ikakav open sors da ne pokupe virozu
<obrut> za jednog customera smo vec poceli radit nesto kad je doso tip iz prodaje i pokazo nekakav ugovor gdje se zabranjuje koristenje opensource tehnologija :)
<obrut> reko ja njemu, ovo je nemoguce napravit bez opensource tehnologija :)
<obrut> a i uredjaji koje su oni kupili, a s kojima mi upravljamo imaju u sebi ponesto opensource tehnologija :)
<jelly> "ponesto"
<jelly> a to je normalno za prodaju izgleda, prodaju nesto sto ne postoji ili sto ne moze postojati, pa ti rijesi
<obrut> sve sto  ja radim, bilo s komercijalnim ili opensource softverom se vrti na linuxu... pa sad nek oni vide jel oce ista opensource ili ne
<jelly> ima i drugih implementacija linux kernela, WSL naprimjer :-)
<jelly> jes da radi do 90% sporije
<hbogner> jao, koliko mi se mailova bouncalo za linux.hr mailing liste
<hbogner> :)
<jelly> preko nekoliko?
<hbogner> dvoznamenkasti broj
<obrut> ljudi su toliko pobjegli s linuxa da su obrisali i mail adrese koje su koristili na listi... ne cudi me to
<hrvoje> ma mail adrese se mijenjaju k'o brojevi mobitela :)
<hbogner> ima nesto htnet, nesto inet, nesto fer adresa
<hbogner> dosta ih vise nije na tim institucijama gdje su tad imali adrese, promjena posla, zavrsetak faksa, ...
<hbogner> i nisu azurirali adrese
<Mmike> tko jos ceka optiku, tko tko
<Mmike> skuzio sam da u uredu staticki elektricitet je - koma
<Mmike> pre suh zrak valjda
<Mmike> ili sto
<hrvoje> kaj, drma te malo? :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, sam kad dodjem iz vana i udejem u ofis
<Mmike> taknem, recimo, vjesalicu na zidu, koaja je zebelezna
<Mmike> i zaiskri fino
<hrvoje> mene isto, šef me tak fino stresao strujom da dođe k'o mučenje na poslu :)))
<Mmike> hrvoje, kacmo se mi vidjet za tastaturu tu :)
<Mmike> e, koje sam govno sad kupio
<Mmike> zalio ovu koju imam pa sam se do hagespota prosateao
<Mmike> i nemaju K200 logitechovu, reko, dajte neku najjeftiniju
<Mmike> i uzeo neku s bojama
<Mmike> majko isusova uzasa od tastature
<Mmike> dodje mi da ju vratim kak je losa
<sillyslux_> :( od sizorsica mi je cherry stream bila dobra, jako dobra za €20
<jelly> ono kad netko OPTIMIZIRA zauzeće u bazi
<jelly> select unique(userid) from [kittens] where calldate>'2019-01-01 00:00' and ((clientip>-708869375 and clientip<-708869122) or (clientip>-708863743 and clientip<-708863490) or (clientip>-708867327 and clientip<-708867074));
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> naravno, clientip kolona nema točno 4 bajta, nego je običan NUMBER
<jelly> Mmike: oćeš thinkpad tastaturu sa uh... španjolskim layoutom :-)
<jelly> ta mi je rezerva
<jelly> kinezi digli cijene, te đto nađu na skladištime su sad $90 ili iznad $100
<jelly> i mislim da još smrdi po vlazi lagano :-)
<Mmike> jelly, nop, thnx
<Mmike> ne volim, bas te tastature, osim na laptopima
<Mmike> ma ovu sam moram oprat
<Mmike> al' nemrem to sad, budemveceras
 * jelly se navikao i navukao
<hrvoje> Mmike: predloži :) moram znat dan-dva ranije da ju ponesem sa sobom na posao
<hrvoje> jelly: reci i ti kad možeš pa da svi maznemo jedno pivce :)
<Mmike> sutra nemres?
<hrvoje> Mmike: pa mogao bi, zasad se ne mogu sjetiti da imam nešto osobito dogovoreno... jelly? dođeš? :) obrut, navrati i ti ak oćeš :P
<hrvoje> Mmike: goes without saying, ponesi laptop neki da možeš piknut u njega keyboard i malo tipkat :)
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> imam x260 sa sobom uvijek :D
<jelly> di kad Å¡ta
<hrvoje> jelly: vienna, after work sutra :) jesi za?
<jelly> sutra je srijeda, može, u čet i pet imam već neke cuge
<hrvoje> jelly: jebate, kaj si aktivan :))))
<jelly> kad su se bivša kolegica i bivši ISS-ovci već rezervirali svaki 
<sillyslux_> ISS-ovci? kozmonauti?
<hrvoje> znači kaj, negdje oko petice jel vam ok?
<hrvoje> ponekad i jesu kozmonauti s obzirom u kako teškim uvjetima rade :)
<jelly> sillyslux_: ma odjel u firmi se tak zove
<jelly> nekad nas je bilo 10, sad smo 2 :-)
<sillyslux_> imali jos mista za mene?
<jelly> sillyslux_: na pivi ili u firmi :-D
<sillyslux_> pa u ISS-u
<jelly> ima, tražimo
<sillyslux_> mehh
<sillyslux_> sta sad moram priznat da je ipak samo sala?
<jelly> a gle, problem je od dole dojezdit do serverske u zg pa bi se morao selit
<sillyslux_> da, i mozda jos nesto i naucit
<jelly> mozda znas vise o iptv-ju nego o sustemasenju? :-)
<hrvoje> sve se traži :)
<sillyslux_> iptv? znam nista
<sillyslux_> bas ono nula
<jelly> ali si voljan naucit? :-D
<sillyslux_> pa jesam
<sillyslux_> ali bolje da odem tamo di vec nesto znam
<sillyslux_> *cough*js*cough*
<jelly> u set top kutijama ima javaskripta koliko hoces, jel tak hrvoje 
<hrvoje> jelly: pa zapravo da, cijeli klijent je sramotno puno linija javaskripta :D ima i svg-a, i css-a, i c-a, pythona, phpa, sqla i raznoraznih divota
<sillyslux_> ew ali nema etablirani oss neki za to
<sillyslux_> kak je php usa?
<hrvoje> da se mene pitalo ne bi jer nisam ljubitelj, ali mlađi kolege ga vole :)
<sillyslux_> ah to za remote something neki?
<sillyslux_> web-ui
<sillyslux_> u nedilju pocinje nova iss sezona https://n2yo.com/passes/?s=25544
<hrvoje> silly: za neke interne alate za korisničku, tako nešto...
<Mmike> hrvoje, jelly oko koliko vam pase?
<jelly> 5 je ok
<hrvoje> Mmike: 5 je i meni ok :)
<Mmike> dodjem do pol 6
<Mmike> do 5 kao radim
<hrvoje> pošteno :)
<hrvoje> valjda neću past s marsa i zaboravit ponest pilu ujutro kad idem :D :D
<Mmike> pingat cu te ja ujutro
<hrvoje> haha može
<sillyslux_> oarrr https://twitter.com/MSNBC/status/1084951068923125760/photo/1
<sillyslux_> sad bi ja 4 cheesea i 2 chickena
<sillyslux_> jesu ono donatsi?
<sillyslux_> vidi ima i pijete…
<sillyslux_> narucio covik sve po 50 komada
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-16
<hrvoje> nego, jel imate svi github accounte?
<vileni> i vise njih
<hrvoje> moderna su vremena pa se svi ku*vaju za lajkove i zvjezdice :) ajd jedna zvjezdica ko ima account, može? https://github.com/hrvach/fpg1
<SilverSpace> jutro
<sillyslux_> hrvoje, jes ponio pilu?
<hrvoje> jesam :) za divno čudo!
<jelly> stara je pila
<SilverSpace> kaj je pila?
<obrut> hrvoje: hmm, zanimljiv repo... al nemam github acc :)
<obrut> hrvoje: vidim da imas orao emulator, jel imas stogod softvera ? :) obzirom da ja imam real thing, ali nemam bas softvera :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, jesi uzo?
<hrvoje> obrut: imam sve kaj je ostalo sačuvano igdje za orao uključujući i tetris koji sam pisao :) nemoj zezat da imaš original? jako su rijetki
<hrvoje> Mmike: jesam, za divno čudo :D
<obrut> hrvoje: 4 komada :) jedan sam poklonio :P
<Mmike> pa to je - wunderbar!
<hrvoje> obrut: oćeš prodat jedan? :)
<hrvoje> iako, žena bi me ubila da dovučem išta više doma :))))
<obrut> imam stare krame doma, nesto sam se rijesio zbog pritiska zene, al tu kutiju s orlovima i par rijetkih djidja sam zeni reko, kad ovo bude islo iz stana -idem i ja
<obrut> hrvoje: necu prodavat, to imam za eventualno mijenjanje, a ak se bas budem rjesavao, vjerojatno cu poklonit nekom kome ce to puno znacit...
<hrvoje> e da, užasno su rijetki i nema ih jednostavno, pobacala ekipa u devedesetima i rijetko tko je sačuvao
<jelly> kako se zove tajna agencija izraelskih slasticara?
<obrut> to neki vic ? :)
<jelly> Moussad
 * jelly hides
<hrvoje> rofl!
<jelly> they work in desserts
<obrut> ne spominji desserts, uskoro opet idem tamo :P
<jelly> bar po zimi kad nije +45
<obrut> pa u rijadu je skorz ok, cak i zima po noci :)
<sillyslux_> moussed
<sillyslux_> chocolate moussed
<hrvoje> još nije ni gablec prošao a vi već o desertima :)
<hrvoje> i kak da sad mislim na posao a ne na hranu :D
<jelly> obrut: skroz je ok pogotovo ak si muško s bradom, da :-)
<hrvoje> obrut: https://github.com/hrvach/Orao_MiSTer/tree/master/software tu ti je software za orao ak oćeš :D
<hrvoje> upozoravam, wav fajlovi su pa kad se raspakira solidno je veliko ...
<obrut> hrvoje: cool, thanx :)
<hrvoje> tetris pokrećeš sa LNK4096 a sokoban sa LNK2048 ako me pamćenje nije izdalo...
<hrvoje> imaš i javascript emulator, http://orao.hrvoje.org :)
<sillyslux_> did i hear js?
<hrvoje> jep :) čak ima i zvuk i može učitavati WAV fajlove drito iz JS :D
<sillyslux_> ona dva dugma na desnoj strani ni ne rade
<hrvoje> haha to je slika televizora :))) još ne znam kak bi složio da uhvatiš HRT-1 ako okreneš gumb :)
<sillyslux_> ne sjecam se c64 basica :(
<jelly> 10 SYS2061
<hrvoje> uvijek možeš probati 10 PRINT "PERO" i 20 GOTO 10 :D
<hrvoje> jelly: ili SYS64738 za C64 :D to jedino nisam zaboravio od tih SYS-eva
<hrvoje> tj. sisa :D
<jelly> 25354 bytes free?  Pa koliko to ima, 32K?!
<hrvoje> jelly: go wild :D bile su varijante od 16K i 32K ako se dobro sjećam
<hrvoje> dio ti ode na video ram mislim, nekih 8K
<jelly> veli on meni Ć umjesto "
<hrvoje> shift-2 probaj
<hrvoje> mislim da imaš i on screen keyboard čak
<jelly> da
<hrvoje> klikni dole na virtual keyboard
<jelly> di dole... aha, nemam toliko vertikale!
<hrvoje> zovi šefa da ti uzme veći monitor :D :D :D
<jelly> velika i mala slova!!
<hrvoje> to ti je ak stisneš PF1 ... toggleaš
<obrut> haha :) radi i grafika :)
<hrvoje> pa kako bi to bilo da ne radi :)
<obrut> sjecam se kad sam napravio prvi program s petljom, taj dan sam naucio for i odmah napiso: 10 cls  20 for i=10 to 120 step 10  30 cir 127,127,i  40 next i
<hrvoje> ooo, kaj su to bili koncentrični krugovi sa progresivno većim polumjerom ... naaajs :)
<hrvoje> eh taj basic :D
<hrvoje> ukrali su microsoft basic, btw ... vidi ovdje za detalje: https://github.com/hrvach/Orao_MiSTer
<obrut> jao kako sam bio sretan :) jer sam isti taj dan napravio koncentricne krugove bez for petlje... a onda mi je dosao stariji tip koji je znao programirat (to se dogadjalo u gradskoj knjiznici gdje smo imali orlove, ne znam jesam li bio uopce u visim razredima osnovne, komp nisam vidio prije toga) i rekao pa to ti je krace s for petljom pa mi reko sta je to i ja odma prepravio :) ajme srece :)
<hrvoje> navodno je bill gates osobno uvalio easter egg ako im commodore ukrade basic i ne plati, da ih mogu na sudu oguliti
<hrvoje> stavio je u zadnji ili zadnja 2 koeficijenta (najmanje bitna) za razvoj u red pomoću kojeg računaju trigonometriju riječ microsoft :) obfusciranu
<hrvoje> i naši nisu znali za to kad su im mrknuli basic :D
<hbogner> komplikacije sa bankom i placanjem clanarina za HULK pa se nemojte ni truditi
<hrvoje> obrut: orao je bio cool, pogotovo za ono vrijeme - mnogima prvi kontakt s kompjuterom.
<obrut> meni osobno je, bio sam sirotinja da bi imo vlastiti, u gradskoj knjiznici smo imali dva komada i mogo je doci bilo tko :)
<phd> jutar
<obrut> srecom pa je mjesto malo i nije bio veliki fajt oko kompova, mogu imenom i prezimenom nabrojat ekipu koja je tamo dolazila :)
<phd> Postovani korisnici linux.hr servera
<phd> Radi azuriranja nedostajucih podataka u registru clanova OBAVEZNO popunite obrazac za prijavu koji mozete preuzeti na sljedecoj poveznici:
<phd> http://www.linux.hr/hulk-pristupnica-fizicka.pdf
<phd> meni isti svašta dođe na mail ;)
<phd> Nikad nisam bio korisnik na griffinu
<phd> tko zna, možda sam i u wheel grupi (sic!)
<obrut> gle, dobio i ja mail, ali na adresu na griffinu :P
<hbogner> phd, ocito jesi kad si dobio taj mail
<hbogner> to je slano userima na stroju
<hbogner> dobili su svi koji su na work i leadership linux.hr mailing listi
<hrvoje> obrut: uvijek je falilo softvera kronično, ali to je možda bilo i dobro jer je motiviralo neke klince da sami pokušaju nešto isprogramirati.
<hbogner> te svima koji imaju account na linux.hr serveru ali samo lokalno, mozda je netko slozio redirect na drugi mail, ali slano je lokalno
<jelly> još da ima generator pdf417 bar koda pa da gi očitam sa ekrana mobitelom i platim!
<phd> hbogner: slutim tek kome je ovo trebalo ići. Zaista je registar članova zastario jedno 10 godina kad šalju pokojnicima
<phd> ja sam preuzeo bofhlet.net kad je postala slobodna
<hbogner> aha, ti si preuzeo martinovu domenu, a on je forvardao lokalne mailove van
<hbogner> phd, ovo nije slano na registar clanova nego na sve korisnike na serveru
<phd> hbogner: neki su pokojni preko 10 godina
<jelly> phd: pise ti u hederima mejla na koju je tocno adresu deliverano
<hbogner> phd, znam
<phd> jelly: piše
<jelly> i? :-)
<hrvoje> jelly: imam i to čak sa PDF417, https://github.com/hrvach/uplatnica
<jelly> jel za vida ili nekog trceg?
<hbogner> vms, da
<hrvoje> open source je, HULK slobodno može iskoristiti za svoje potrebe jel...
<jelly> hrvoje: e to, jer me http://www.hub.hr/sites/default/files/hub-3a-interaktivni.pdf muci
<phd> mislim, sjelo je meni to na moj gmail, jer sam ja tako htio. rekoh, preuzeh domenu bofhlet.net
<hbogner> hrvoje, thx ta info
<hrvoje> hbogner: nije teško upogoniti, slobodno iskoristite ako će vam pomoći i nadam se da je još uvijek format aktualan i točan ...
<phd> jelly: za Vida, da.
<hbogner> hrvoje, testiram kasnije, sad je drugi kaos, a ekupa me pitala i da omogucimo preko paypal-a placanje
<jelly> čisto sumnjam da je HUB 3a formular dobio revizije u međuvremenu
<phd> kladim se da se stari jarac smije gore na Nebu kak mu Å¡alju mailove preko deset godina nakon njegove smrti
<jelly> phd: oš i uplatit za njega... kao što se izlije čaša viskija za pokojne suborce...
<phd> jelly: jašta!
<phd> mada moglo bi i neko počasno članstvo bez plaćanja članarine past ;)
<hbogner> phd, ispuni prijavnicu i dodji na skupstinu, samo za tebe posebni popust prva godina gratis :)
<phd> hbogner: ;)
<hbogner> ostale godine platis duplo u odnosu na ostale, dogovoreno :)
<phd> ostale? misliš zadnjih 10 što nije plaćeno :D
<jelly> nije HULK IBM da naplaćuje pretplatu retroaktivno 
<phd> hahha
<hbogner> mani trebaju podatci trazeni na papiru da bi popis clanova bio sukladan zakonu
<phd> podsjeća na Microsoft pomalo taj HULK
<hbogner> ovako svi koji nisu dostavili trazene podatke nemogu biti clanovi
<jelly> hbogner: toliko o elektronickom uredu i drzavi
<phd> Mah, to ti je digitalizacija
<hbogner> jelly, kaj?
<phd> Znam da bi bio Å¡tos, ali sad do subote imam posla preko glave
<hbogner> mozes mi dostaviti te podatke i digitalno, ali ja ih moram imati
<jelly> "podaci na papiru"
<jelly> aha, onda ok
<hbogner> "papiru"
<hbogner> ovo sa prijavnicom mi je vise pravna zastita kojim svojim potpisom garantirate za tocnost podataka :)
<phd> Treba netko te pare i zaraditi
<phd> brb
<hbogner> finalni produkt je digitalna lista clanova 
<phd> OPa!
<hbogner> jelly, bolje da neznas koju mi sad moramo papirologiju rjesavati sa bankom baš u papirnatom formatu
<phd> Bravo microsoft. reeaktivirao (ne platio, uzeo gratis mjesec dana) nekog office plana i voila evo moje arhive mailova natrag
<phd> i još me nazvala neka Ana iz Beograda, radi cura u Microsoft Croatia LOL
<phd> Te beograđanke, to je neš ah....
<jelly> dok god je neko ko priča "domaći" a razumije tehničku problematiku, dobro je
<phd> pa sad #ono... "Vi ste imali neki upit za Azure?" Da, jesam prije godinu dana. "Ne ovo je nešto od prije par dana" - Nisam imao nikakav upit
<phd> blabla beograd-zagreb beograđanke, zagrepčani blala "Šaljem vam svoj kontakt" :P
<phd> te beogradske cure ;)
<phd> jelly ti bi možda mogao znati nešto o tome, dovoljno si djedica kao i ja
<hbogner> da sve samo da proda
<jelly> mjok, ja sam bio još u školi kad se država raspala
<phd> hbogner: ne znam šta ova prodaje osim spike, piše Business Consultant
<phd> oho jelly, ti si đimla ;)
<phd> ja sam već bio na faksu
<hbogner> hrvoje, je generiranje uplatnica je jednostavno, hvala
<hrvoje> hbogner: ajd super da radi, možete si i automatizirati generiranje i distribuciju uplatnica na mail :)
<jelly> e-racun!
<hrvoje> šteta kaj naši programeri baš ne browsaju github pa vrlo često idu ispočetka radit nešto što već postoji
<obrut> a jel ima nesto sto uplacuje pare za tvoje racune tudjim parama ?
<obrut> evo danas poplaco rezije i poreze, 4700 kuna pa si ti misli :P
<hrvoje> obrut: vjerojatno ima, al onda dobiješ džabe smještaj o državnom trošku :))))
<obrut> bilo bi dobro da ima app, kliknes plati, ovaj izbaci select "kome zelis uzet pare", select ima [ "jelly", "hrvoje", "phd", "hbogner", "random" ] i kliknes submit
<hrvoje> najpoštenije random :)
<obrut> je, ako je pravilna distribucija :)
<obrut> da ne bi recimo jellya cesce biralo :)
<jelly> [svima]
<hrvoje> kakve sam sreće, od 10 puta mene bi 9 zakačilo :P
<jelly> Mmike, hrvoje rekli ste 17:30 Vienna?
<Mmike> jelly, tak nekak, ja sam u 17 gotov,pa skupim dete i dodjem
<hrvoje> jelly: tako nekako, mogu te pobrat dole na dvojci u 17:15 pa idemo skup tamo ak oćeš?
<jelly> ... da se putem ne izgubim
<hrvoje> jelly: naravno, moram pazit na kolege :)
<Mmike> jelly, hrvoje ja cu kasniti jedno 10-15 minuta, moram tu zavrsit neki drek i pustit da se radi 
<hrvoje> Mmike: sve pet, samo polako :)
<Mmike> sastavio skoro sve tastature nazad :)
<hrvoje> pa kaj si im radio da ih je trebalo sastavljati? :P
<Mmike> prao ih :)
<hrvoje> uh, i ja ću morat svoju :) nisam ni obraćao pažnju kakva je ... sve mi neugodno :P
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-17
<jelly> jutro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is4yKiMyeAU
<jelly> datase`, ping
<jelly> .ping
<hrvoje> i tebi sinko :)
<obrut> moram koristit windows kantu kao jumphost do linux servera... i to vjerojatno ne direktno dostupnu nego preko webex sessiona... mozda sam trebao bit hodac po zaru ili kaskader u filmovima gdje te bicuju...
<obrut> a ne developer
<jelly> windows 10 1803 ima native openssh client, navodno po defaultu
<Mmike> a server?
<Mmike> jel ima server?
<jelly> ne znam, za remoting se obicno koristi powershell
<Mmike> ja staroj moram novi(ji) laptop pribavit
<Mmike> i maknut ju sa usranih ndoza vise
<Mmike> i tak koristi samo gmail i chrome
<jelly> znaci chromebook
<phd> obrut: Windows Pro ili Windows Server?
<obrut> server sigurno nije obzirom da je to laptop od indijca
<phd> obrut: nema veze, ide to i na laptop ;)
<phd> obrut: zakaj preko webex-a? Nek ti otvori usera pa odi RDP-om
<obrut> pitanje je hocu li uopce imati otvoreno sve do njegovog laptopa :P
<obrut> inace bi digo ssh tunel preko putty-a ili nekog drugog ssh klijenta i djenja
<phd> ah
<obrut> uopce ne zelim ni webex ni rdp niti takva sranja
<phd> Ah, tko te pita što želiš obrut :D
<phd> I sam si rekao "moram koristit..."
<phd> Imaš kvalitetnih RDP klijenata pod Linuxom
<obrut> slozicu ja rpi s potrebnim djidjama i podjelit po kompanijama s kojima radim i rec - samo ovo ustekajte u mrezu i nist ne dirajte :P
<obrut> pogotovo ovaj indijac da nist ne dira
<phd> obrut: probaj taj rpi predložit nekoj banci ak možeš ;->
<obrut> ovo su telekomi uglavnom, a tamo ima svakave ekipe :P
<phd> pa jabemu windows update http://prntscr.com/m8dht0
<phd> brb, windows update
<jelly> baš mi odgovara ovaj crabbie's ginger beer
<jelly> u telekomima se rpi koriste na veliko
<jelly> neki put cak i bez znanja telekoma :-)
<obrut> jebeno je kad imam webex s arapima i u pozadini cujem poziv na molitvu :)
<Mmike> jelly, frend koji radi u guglu veli da je krombuk, actually, odlican
<Mmike> ak ti ne treba gimp ili tak neke stvari koje, za sad, jos, u browseru ne rade bas nekak
<Mmike> ovaj programira iz toga :)
<jelly> akima 4 gige vjerojatno je sasma ok, ak je 8 onda mozes i linux aplikacije vrtit
<jelly> to imaju od nedavno
<obrut> hahahaha :) https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2019-January/041971.html
<jelly> whoopsies
<jelly> obrut: al ima tko hoće, vrlo vjerojatno
<jelly> kontekst: <iovec> I guess I know what this is about... <iovec> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/11436#issuecomment-454559824
<jelly> upstream se malo pravi mutav sa regressionom "nigdje nismo obećali da se ponašanje neće promijeniti"
<sillyslux__> https://twitter.com/pid_eins/status/1083700773714911232
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/miksete/behringer-ub1002-eurorack-mixer-oglas-27488425
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/ssd-disk/samsung-850-pro-sata-iii-512gb-oglas-24075412
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tablet-pc/sony-xperia-z4-tablet-sandisk-ultra-128-gb-microsdhc-case-cover-oglas-23810691
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/sony-bluetooth-keyboard-bkb50-qwertz-layout-oglas-23810795
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-18
<jelly> vikend! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cyIG0CRQg&index=28&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ
<jelly> (Oasis, Champagne Supernova)
<hrvoje> vikend bi trebao biti bar 3 dana :)
<obrut> hrvoje mislis, trebalo bi se radit 3 dana :)
<hrvoje> može i tako, ak ćeš se kandidirat imaš moj glas :)))
<hrvoje> 4:3 bi već bio bolji omjer od 5:2
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-20
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> ako se kupuje nekretnina, porez na promet nekretnina se mora platit ako si normalni gradjanin ?
<Hrki> ne govorim na onih 25%
<hrvoje> 3% od 1.1.2019
<Hrki> to znaci da ako recimo nekretnina kosta 90k € da drzavi ide 2700€ ?
<Hrki> znaci uzmu 25% od kupnje
<Hrki> i onda jos 3%?
<sillyslux> 25%? pa nisu valjda…
<Hrki> kaj nisu valjda
<hrvoje> ovisi od kog je kupuješ ... ako je kupuješ od privatnog prodavatelja, on je već platio PDV i predmet kupovine bi trebao biti van sustava PDVa, onda se plaća samo 3%
<hrvoje> bar mislim da je tako :)
<Hrki> hrvoje: a da, to pdv je vec uracunat, ali ja bi i drzavu zajebo :D
<Hrki> pa vec su dobili 25%, sta jos od mene zele da ih...
<Hrki> tolko nas muze i dalje im nije dovoljno :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-13
<MmikeM> jelly jesi cuo za ABOP?
<MmikeM> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcFRXq1KJu6UIWH39DKbig/videos
<dodobas> yutro, ah IRC ... konacno mogu idelat na poslu :)
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> vilenko, dodoabsushich
<dodobas> Mmike-etič
<jelly> Mmike: jel to AVOR na ćirilici?
<Mmike> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-14
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> nasao sam vodu s okusom koja nema secera
<ivoks> budget soda-zitrone
<ivoks> mineralna s limunskom kiselinom
<dodobas> s-budget ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 1,2kcal na 100ml
<ivoks> sastav: voda, co2, limunska kiselina
<ivoks> i "vitamin c" kao antioksidans
<dodobas> u sparu se nadje tih s-budget proizvoda koji nisu super losi
<dodobas> a ima i onih nekih premium, koji opet nisu super losi
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> prekinuli tenis na australian openu
<ivoks> tenisaci ne mogu disati
<ivoks> https://www.zaba.hr/home/mali-poduzetnici/konfiguracija
<ivoks> jel zna netko nekog admina u zabi?
<ivoks> oni nisu normalni
<ivoks> firefox 3.6 i java plugin za njega
<ivoks> pa toga nema vise!
<dodobas> ah, da :)
<ivoks> podsjeca me na vrijeme kada mi je lik, takodjer i zabe, slao linkove na explorer s activex-om
<ivoks> link je bio u rusiji
<dodobas> ahahaha
<ivoks> godaddy me iritira
<ivoks> ne mogu managirati domenu
<ivoks> We apologize for this inconvenience, but an error has been detected.
<ivoks> i uvijek dobijem nekog indijca na helpdesku koji nema pojma o pojmu
<ivoks> https://uk.godaddy.com/community/Managing-Domains/Custom-DNS-servers-for-eu-domain/td-p/49568
<ivoks> i nisam jedini :)
<ivoks> pa gle kaj mi je panj napravio
<ivoks> ukrao mi domenu
<ivoks> Name servers: ns32.domaincontrol.com ns31.domaincontrol.com
<ivoks> dlivio.eu.		570	IN	A	50.63.202.37
<jelly> istekla ili Å¡ta?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> jebote godaddy
<ivoks> micem sve s njih
<ivoks> dakle, javio im se da mi dlivio.eu koristi ns1/2.dlivio.xyz
<ivoks> i da bi htio prebaciti na .eu
<ivoks> ali mi njihov alat to ne dozvoljava
<ivoks> i sad mi lik maknuo sve dns entrye i stavio od godaddya
<ivoks> issusati
<ivoks> i sad je godaddy chat umro
<ivoks> koji mamlazi
<ivoks> zbogom init.hr
<hrvoje> eto, systemd je sve progutao, nema vise inita :)
<ivoks> ae
<jelly> whois systemd.hr
<jelly> ivoks, Mmike: jel radi master.grad.hr?  apt-get update se teli, a [17:02] ~ => telnet 161.53.50.215 80                                                                                voltaire
<jelly> Trying 161.53.50.215...
<jelly> tj. ubuntu, ne master
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> Preuzimanje:2 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-updates InRelease [97,5 kB]
<ivoks> mozda si blacklistan :)
<ivoks> jelly: koji ti je ip?
<ivoks> doduse
<ivoks> stroj se teli malo
<ivoks> trebalo bi taj stroj zamijeniti
<ivoks> 6G rama
<ivoks> 4 cora
<ivoks> ili samo maknuti portal i php
<ivoks> iss, tam je mod php
<ivoks> budem to veceras rijesio :)
<ivoks> descr:          Centar za vozila Hrvatske d.d.
<ivoks> ubuntu je posvuda :)
<ivoks> uglavnom, mislim da disk rikava
<ivoks> iowait je veci nego sto bi ocekivao
<ivoks> a nis ne radi
<jelly> ivoks: 31.147.204.29
<jelly> taj /24 su VPSovi na srcu
<jelly> iskreno ne znam ni zašto imam xenial repo enablean... aha, jer u debianu nema xe-guest-utilities
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-15
<Mmike> ivoks, imas ti pravo 
<Mmike> za das keyboard
<dodobas> what what ?
<Mmike> ova nova koju sam kupio je znatno losije kvalitete od one stare koju imam
<Mmike> rade jos uvijek sve tipke, nemam nikakvih bedova, al' mi cesto znaju neke tipke - ispast :D
<dodobas> jos malo pa ces krenut putem ... DIY tipkovnice :)
<jelly> in the butt
<Mmike> ma, nije sranje, meni je i dalje super ugodno tipkat po njoj
<Mmike> al' sam fakat razocaran kako je losija od stare koju imam u uredu
<Mmike> i sad gledam kaj da uzmem
<Mmike> bitno mi samo da su mx brown switchi
<Mmike> ima tko preporuku?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=X_mzgdQGwY4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Oh, Ubuntu! :: Duration: 00:06 :: Views: 50,584 uploaded by Ethan Lee :: 234 likes :: 20 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> isto tak, ak netko ima za preporuku neku s mxblue tipkama, ali da ima faking veliki enter :P  trenutno imam jednu s malim enterom i nebrem se nikako naviknut, jednostavno ne ide koliko god tipko po tom
<Mmike>  kaj znaci 'veliki enter' ?
<Mmike> siroki ili visoki?
<Mmike> ja imam redragon kumaru sa mx blue, glasna u trokuirac i malo tvrda za moj ukus
<Mmike> al' ima fine ledice :)
<Mmike> cijela svijetli dok se tipka :D
<Mmike> i ima siroki enter (us layout)
<jelly> visoki!
 * jelly navikao na visoki enter :-\
<obrut> Mmike: visoki... i da su mi \ odnosno | lijevo od njega :P
<Mmike> da, meni je to uzas :)
<Mmike> \ mi mora bit izmedju entera, i backspacea, koji je isto sirok :D
<jelly> \ je između ' (ć) i entera!!
<jelly> a ne gore
<nvucinic> Mmike: doma koristim das 5Q i odlicna mi je
<obrut> Mmike: to tvoje je uzas nad uzasima :P ti ko da ne tipkas nist u shellu :P
<nvucinic> posto radim sa cloud servisima, potrebna je cloud tipkovnica :)
<obrut> nvucinic: jutro :)
<nvucinic> vec je noc ovdje :)
<obrut> haha :)
<nvucinic> sta ima u ljepoj nasoj? jel snijeg pao ? 
<obrut> na biokovu je, drugdje ni pahulje :)
<obrut> odnosno, palo je prije valjda mjesec dana nesto i odma se otopilo
<nvucinic> steta, steta, mislio sam barem doci bordati
<Mmike> obrut, ne, to je zakon, bas zato kaj tipkam puno u shellu! ne kuzim kak ljudi mogu imat uski enter!
<Mmike> nvucinic, desi preso?
<Mmike> meni taj 5Q bio nekak overhyuped kad sam gledao, pa sam uzeo 4.
<Mmike> I ono, dobra je. Al' je fakat losije kvalitete nego stari 4TKL koji imam vec jedno 2 godine
<Mmike> mozda ova samo jos nije razradjena dbro, jos su joj tipke hrapave :)
<hrvoje> veliki enter = ISO, mali enter = ANSI :)
<hrvoje> probao i das ... nije lose ali nije to to, realforce ftw :D
<jelly> radi.email $3.48/yr ... sad mogu imati stranicu "ne.radi.email"
<jelly> štoviše, mogu imati email ne@radi.email
<ivoks> ako nisam fulao u proracunu...
<ivoks> ako si prebacim primanja na revolut umjesto na erste, ustediti cu vise od 2% place, svaki mjesec
<ivoks> to znaci da nakon 12 mjeseci, imati cu dodatnih 25% jedne mjesecne place
<ivoks> cak i vise
<ivoks> 2,5% mjesecno
<ivoks> to uopce nije zanemarivo
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> s tim se moze preci na Revolut Business Grow model
<jelly> naše, ma neću reći ni naše, filijale banaka koje rade u Hrvatskoj, su đubrad
<ivoks> a onda bi ustede bile jos vece
<ivoks> vise bi ustedio nego bi me kostao upgrade
<jelly> ono što imaš u banci tu je da hr. država osigurava ulog
<ivoks> ma naravno
<jelly> i to je to... to nemaš na Revolutu
<ivoks> ja novce ne bi zadrzao na revolutu
<ivoks> nego gledam gdje cu primati uplate u gbp/usd/eur
<ivoks> to ako ide na revolut i onda s revoluta na erste mi skine manje novca nego kada ide direkt na erste
<jelly> kak će vas plaćati nakon brexita
<ivoks> to nece nis utjecati
<jelly> koji onda kua idu u brexit ako neće niš utjecati
<ivoks> brexit se dogadja samo zbog jednog razloga
<ivoks> London City je u biti drzava u drzavi
<ivoks> i EU je tome htio stati na kraj
<ivoks> cameron to nije uspio sprijeciti
<ivoks> i onda su se slili milijoni u propagandu
<jelly> više me zanima da li će Škoti sad izglasati nezavisnost
<ivoks> mislim da nece sad
<ivoks> vidjeti ce kako ce stvari ici naprijed ili natrag i onda imati referendum
<ivoks> kupim danas zemljisno knjiski ulozak
<ivoks> fino mi daju racun
<ivoks> na racunu pise da je ulozak kostao 20kn
<ivoks> ali onda je tamo jos jedna stavka
<ivoks> 'naknada za placanje'
<ivoks> od 0,25kn
<ivoks> 'plati mi, ali cu ti onda jos naplatiti placanje'
<obrut> mene banka kaznjava sto drzim pare kod nje umjesto da mi zahvali
<jelly> burazu u .nl su isto negativne kamate na banci, trosi cim prije ili ulaze u nesto, fond, bilo sto
<jelly> kod nas su barem iznad nule :-)
<jelly> iako je 0.02% smiješno
<jelly> a di je sad gruntovnica, moram im odnijeti papir iz banke
<ivoks> obrut zasto drzis novce u banci?
<ivoks> investiraj
<ivoks> prinosi u fondovima su dosta dobri - 10-12%
<ivoks> banka te kaznjava jer su drzave sada rigoroznije
<ivoks> puno novaca na racunu - banka je veci liability, sto znaci da mora osigurati taj novac
<ivoks> uopce joj ne pase tvoj novac
<ivoks> ali ce te rado kreditirati
<ivoks> i to s jako malim kamatama, jer im je novac prakticki besplatan
<ivoks> 'noc
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-16
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Ultra-Speed-Drive-Quad-Adapter/dp/B0714MMD6M
<ivoks> nisam znao da ovo postoji
<jelly> strace -yy itd. <sarnold> TIL strace can do a lot more than I ask of it -- fault injection, delay injection, report TCP/UDP peers and ports alongside socket fds, stack traces: https://events19.linuxfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Modern-Strace-Dmitry-Levin-BaseALT.pdf
<obrut> hmm, ove budale iz mikrotika na hAP(ac) imaju po defaultu enablean wifi bez ikakvog passworda na koji se mozes spojit i onda doticni iskonfigurirat
<obrut> i sad ja to trebam upalit i nabrzaka iskljucit prije nego sto netko od susjeda ili nesto od ownanih/backdooranih kucnih aparata (usisavac, telka, bogtepitaj) ne uleti i napravi dzumbus
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-17
<vileni> obrut: spoji utp i omotaj ga folijom :)
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> croatia airlines ima novi online check in
<ivoks> i dosad je to najjednostavniji online check in koji sam vidio
<ivoks> posalju qr kod, pdf i pkpass; nelose
<ivoks> dosao sam do kraja putovnice :/
<hrvoje> pa kam putujes da ti stancaju? ja sam stalno negdje al nitko mi nista ne pise nutra :D
<gogo> Jel ima tko od administratora ubuntu.hr ovdje?
<dodobas> hengaju ... postavi pitanje pa pricekaj
<gogo> Ako ima nek ode na forum, mislim da je forum otišo u *...c
<gogo> Sve puno spama
<jelly> dijagnoza se doima točna
<gogo> da
<jelly> u .*k
<jelly> pardon, .*c
<gogo> Jel možeš pogledat pod kojim e-mailom sam registriran na ubuntu forum zaboravio sam.
<jelly> to će morati Mmike ili ivoks 
<gogo> a jel se ne vidi u profilu korisnika
<ivoks> to cemo ukinuti
<ivoks> i web i forum
<ivoks> ostati ce samo arhiva
<ivoks> tko je protiv gasenja portala?
<ivoks> pa i certifikat je istekao
<jelly> let's not encrypt?
<jelly> ivoks: stavi ga u read-only, obriši spam i zatvori butigu?
<ivoks> ajde da vidimo koliko ce se ljudi buniti ako samo iskljucimo web
<ivoks> necu ga brisati
<ivoks> ode
<ivoks> imam nesto za ove old school admine 
<ivoks> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631
<ivoks> ako zelite debian installer, ostanite na debianu
<ivoks> ## Update ports mirror every 6 hours (takes cca 60 mins on 2017-02-17)
<ivoks> ##Disabled by Mmike on 2017-07-06 as noone uses it
<ivoks> to je zato jer je njemu trebalo mjesta na disku za pornjavu
<ivoks> re-enabled
<ivoks> mislim da jos uvijek imam negdje neki sparc sa ubuntuom
<ivoks> prijavio sam problem sa eOI-em
<ivoks> zadnja verzija firefoxa i njihov plugin ne rade
<ivoks> dobio sam odgovor:
<ivoks> Navedena se greška pojavljuje zbog zadnjeg ažuriranja Firefox preglednika na verziju 72.0.1.
<ivoks> Problem se može riješiti vraćanjem na neku od prethodnih verzija Firefox preglednika i isključivanjem opcije automatskog ažuriranja preglednika.
<ivoks> dakle, sugestija je instalirati softver s poznatim critical CVE-ima
<ivoks> to je protuzakonito
<gogo> Čekaj sad ne radi ništa
<gogo> Tražim onu stranicu s wiki s pravilima prevođenja
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ugasili smo portal jer ga nitko ne odrzava
<ivoks> a sto ti treba?
<gogo> mislio sam da mi date dozvole za uređivanje da mogu dopunit dodat rječnik izraza za prevođenje i pravila jer mi se javljaju svakakvi pacjenti pa im moram objašnjavat jedno te isto stalno
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> aj pricekaj malo, na sastanku sam
<ivoks> pa mozemo popricati kasnije
<jelly> ivoks: ne treba mi debian-installer, ali mi treba da se može automatizirati i instalirati s mreže, da mogu provisionati VM svaki put iz čistog
<ivoks> to je subiquity
<jelly> > Features that have landed since the initial 18.04 LTS release include:
<jelly> ak je open source i ak je dovoljno dobar valjda ce se vratiti u debian
<jelly> > Netboot
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlqoYPR9G7w
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Child Of Vision (2010 Remastered) :: Duration: 07:32 :: Views: 759,633 uploaded by Supertramp - Topic :: 5,907 likes :: 409 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> svako malo nestane s jubita
<obrut> bas sam si to doma jucer pustio nakon posla, zavalio se u kauc, prvo od floyda welcome to the machine, onda supertramp goodbye stranger pa child of vision
<jelly> https://irenazilic.bandcamp.com/ hmm.
<jelly> (našao u https://radioparadise.com/music/submissions/newest )
<sillyslux__> STARLINK EXPRESS!!!!! BRZE VAN GLEDATI
<sillyslux__> vau, tako znaci ce buduce nebo izgledat
<sillyslux__> http://www.satflare.com/track.asp?q=starlink#TOP
<obrut> ja sam probao uvati tamo oko nove godine, ali bili su prenisko i relativno radno (tek je sunce zaslo) pa nisam vidio
<obrut> jebote ne znam tipkat s/radno/rano
<sillyslux__> ima jos, ali ove se vec nevidi
<sillyslux__> ove prve su bile skroz dobro vidljive
<CrazyLemon> obrut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fDakhFcbd8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 3.9kg Berk Road Bike | Insane Lightweight Tech from Slovenia :: Duration: 06:44 :: Views: 5,470 uploaded by BikeRadar :: 542 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux__> sad jos iss
<obrut> CrazyLemon: cool :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-18
<Mmike> mycli
<Mmike> zgodan alat
<Mmike> jedino, nemojte iz snapa, tamo je starija verzija nego u repoima :D
<sillyslux_> oh nice, imali koji webinterface sa brzinsko fusanje po tablici? s adminerom moram otvorit extra stranicu
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-19
<dodobas> yutro
<sillyslux_> https://thenewstack.io/how-the-u-s-air-force-deployed-kubernetes-and-istio-on-an-f-16-in-45-days/
<sillyslux_> jos da se moze igrat igrice i gledat film u takvom avionu, kupio bi i ja jednog
<sillyslux_> step 2: provide a JS API to control the plane
<obrut> ma trebaju oni u avione puknut node.js ... i izgubili bi ratove vrlo brzo :)
<obrut> hmm, malo me sramota pitat (trebo bi znati), al staces :)
<obrut> zna tko kako netfilter evaluira odredjeni iptable rule ? tipa ako imas vise modula (-m nesto bla bla -m nestodrugo bla bla), da li radi evaulaciju modula redom kojim su navedeni ili on to nekako interno optimizira (zna koji moduli su jeftiniji za evaluaciju) ?
<obrut> ok, nisam cito man kako spada :) "The extended match modules are evaluated in the order they are specified in the rule."
